# Win Your Ultimate Rig Discussion thread



## dekciW

Can it include upcoming peripherals? Such as 8xxx series and haswell ect?


----------



## ONE 2 NV

On a quick note, does the $2500.00 need to reflect tax and shipping included?


----------



## vangsfreaken

EDIT: sorry the double post, ain't co-operating with the laptop


----------



## ManOfC

Is it ok if I made an adjustment to my list







? I think I can make a compromist on what I selected in order to add other stuff.


----------



## ManOfC

Nice ideas guys, remember to reserve if you have to go some where like the movies...


----------



## ejb222

This is so cool...at the very least I get to see cool builds, learn about people's tastes, and maybe products I've never heard of before.


----------



## silentkillerjoe




----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Going by *my tastes*, I'm either out in left field somewhere or ahead of the curve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm really surprised there aren't more Krakens and Swiftech H220s. It's good to see the Samsung Wonder RAM is doing pretty well. I also found the amount of older, slower SSDs interesting; I was expecting all Samsung 840 Pros and OCZ Vertex 4s. And I was pleasantly surprised by the number of builds including a Sound Blaster Z series, considering the general rap that Creative has.
> 
> The most interesting thing I have learned from this thread is that Corsair has some serious mindshare.


Thanks for the pointer...going to change my RAM now


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHead*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4862900
> 
> Never have done an SLI build ( done crossfire a few times) would love to check it out. total is about 2400 figure shipping would easily take up the other 100 of the 2500 budget. Already have an SSD if shipping takes it over budget would dump the SSD for a traditional HDD


Why not a 3770K? If you're getting a Cosmos II you might as well get the K chip!


----------



## Rayleyne

I must admit the anticipation to see who gets their dream rig is there, Gotta say though that this would make my year, Lost a tooth, Lost my rig, That said i would like to say and i think i speak for everyone, Thank you admin for the opportunity.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Thanks again for such contest, it's pretty inspiring for a users like me who's running really old machines which a hardly running this website
It's seems that 16 days had past, so when we will see a lucky winner?


----------



## ibleedspeed

You could cut the anticipation with a knife in here....







I know there are several like myself whom have entered in hopes of replacing their worn out and nearly useless pc,s with something they can be proud of for many years. I for one would most likely cry for joy should I be so lucky to win...I have great passion for computers and i spend on average 40% of my day on my computer...it is really one of the best hobbies I have ever had.....good luck to everyone and may the Gigabytes be with you.


----------



## CasperGS

I think its a great opportunity to get upto date with a nice rig that I can compare to in these threads....my busted azz rig is tired.


----------



## M0HNKE

End it, my chances are slimming







just kidding haha


----------



## Jaacckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0HNKE*
> 
> End it, my chances are slimming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding haha


Agreed! The suspense is killing us haha


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Not sure what I'll do with this stuff if I win, but oh well:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 12GB DDR3 kit (3x4GB)
> Seagate 2TB Barracuda
> ASRock X79 Extreme9
> Core i7 3930K
> Asus Xonar Essence
> Asus 12X Blu-Ray burner
> Evoluent VM4R
> Vortex KBT RACE Blue LED Backlit Mechanical Keyboard (MX White)
> Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK
> Asus PA246Q
> 
> Went over with the cost a bit, all taken from Newegg except the keyboard (taken from mechanicalkeyboards.com): $2621.89


Why Enhanced Blackline triple-channel?


----------



## carmas

There are so many participants that I have lost any hope of winning. Anyway I have to admit that simply spending some time searching for parts has been a lot of fun. Looking at the rigs posted by other users is also interesting


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> There are so many participants that I have lost any hope of winning. Anyway I have to admit that simply spending some time searching for parts has been a lot of fun. Looking at the rigs posted by other users is also interesting


I think it'd be interesting to see statistics for parts for example the numbers of users who chose a 3770K or a 7950 for example.


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> I think it'd be interesting to see statistics for parts for example the numbers of users who chose a 3770K or a 7950 for example.


I totally agree on that.


----------



## ibleedspeed

And today is my birthday too







wish already made....


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> I think it'd be interesting to see statistics for parts for example the numbers of users who chose a 3770K or a 7950 for example.


I chose the AMD FX8350 and dual 7970s, tehe


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I chose the AMD FX8350 and dual 7970s, tehe


Go ahead an take my [email protected]!


----------



## T Yamamoto

I went with a Xeon


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T Yamamoto*
> 
> I went with a Xeon


3930K over here!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T Yamamoto*
> 
> I went with a Xeon


I went with the quad way xeon for a 64 thread beast








Could've gone with a e7-8870 as I can get them for just 270 euro a piece. (8 of them + the board will still be like 4000 euro)
However you would have a 160 thread beast rather wait for brickland though


----------



## Jared485

is this contest still open?


----------



## Agoriaz

In case you created your account after the thread was created, your entry doesn't count. If you created your account before the making of this thread / contest, you can still enter.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared485*
> 
> GPU: (4) GTX 690's quad SLI


You mean dual gtx690 I supose.
As they are dual chip per pcb and sli is limited to 4 chips.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared485*
> 
> RAM Memory: Kingston Technology HyperX (8) 8 GB sticks


Are you gonna put all your games on RAMDisk?


----------



## Jared485

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You mean dual gtx690 I supose.
> As they are dual chip per pcb and sli is limited to 4 chips.


Yes i meant dual, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Jared485

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Are you gonna put all your games on RAMDisk?


Over future proofing, Im currently working on this build now. picking away at the parts. But i do alot of CAD using autocad take up alot of memory plus RAM is uber cheap so why not by 64GB of it. IMO


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared485*
> 
> Over future proofing, Im currently working on this build now. picking away at the parts. But i do alot of CAD using autocad take up alot of memory plus RAM is uber cheap so why not by 64GB of it. IMO


Because by the time things get anywhere close to you needing 64GB, DDR4 will be the standard....


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Because by the time things get anywhere close to you needing 64GB, DDR4 will be the standard....


Aremt they testing DDR5s right now?

Thought they got the DDR4 recipe right a few years back.


----------



## Jared485

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Because by the time things get anywhere close to you needing 64GB, DDR4 will be the standard....


yes but since i will have so much ddr3 i wont need to upgrade my motherboard to ddr4 or 5 whichever is out. im sure my motherboard would beable to update and support ddr4 or ddr5 if not then id have to purchase a whole new board. so either way id ahve to get more RAM or a new Motherboard. RAM is much cheaper


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Aremt they testing DDR5s right now?
> 
> Thought they got the DDR4 recipe right a few years back.


Well by all means, if you know where to buy it let me know... Last I heard, DDR4 was to start becoming mainstream 2015ish.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elemein*
> 
> Reserved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build is gonna be oddly cheap, I have such small desiers


Well you better hurry as it will close soon


----------



## admin

Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


Wow, seriously?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Oh my god! That would be so awesome admin!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> Wow, seriously?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Oh my god! That would be so awesome admin!


Done and done


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Done and done


Instead of not, do you mean now? On your new edit?


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Done and done


I LOVE YOU ADMIN!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Instead of not, do you mean now? On your new edit?


Yeah sorry about that! Fixed


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Done and done












are you for reals? omg!


----------



## Gunsrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


No way it's not the first of April, That is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









and I will be in it FTW 12 times unless I win one.









Guns blazin.
PS: I was practicing for the build today.


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


wow....


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


Wow....















overclock.net








You're the best admin. The best!
Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Done and done


Holy cow! One rig was already uber generous, but Twelve! That's good stuff, and it's awesome you're giving people a chance to have something they normally wouldn't be able to.

Good luck, guys


----------



## The Storm

Its a true privelage to be apart of this community!!!


----------



## evilhugbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


Holy crap, that's awesome! OCN is amazing!

It would be absolutely amazing if I won


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


uh yea wow pretty speechless. you guys are pure awesome









question though, just one entry or an entry every month??


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> uh yea wow pretty speechless. you guys are pure awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question though, just one entry or an entry every month??


Just the one is fine Keep your rig up to date! Depending on where you live we will either send you cash or the hardware (whatever is most economical for the winner).


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


Say what?! God, OCN rocks!


----------



## ONE 2 NV

Wow that's great!!! Who won the Month of January? I Hope I win February, Mine and my daughters birthday. I'm the 25th she's the 26th. missed it by an hour and 37 minutes. I told my old lady she didn't push hard enough.


----------



## ploppercon

If the parts go up in price and the price goes over $2500, could we still be eligible to win if we take parts off?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ploppercon*
> 
> If the parts go up in price and the price goes over $2500, could we still be eligible to win if we take parts off?


Best case scenario: We will get your components as requested.

Worst case scenario: You will have $2,500 in parts/cash for your ultimate rig.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Haha, "worst case" scenario.


----------



## xNovax

Can we post just some upgrades for an existing rig or does it have to for an entire new rig?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Can we post just some upgrades for an existing rig or does it have to for an entire new rig?


You can indeed.


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just the one is fine Keep your rig up to date! Depending on where you live we will either send you cash or the hardware (whatever is most economical for the winner).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You can indeed.












This is quite epic.


----------



## xNovax

Thank you very much admin for putting this contest on. Im sure everyone loves these kinds of events. Here is my rig that I would get if I won the contest. Benching Rig


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite epic.


It really is! Thanks OCN!


----------



## nismofreak

OCN = EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Best case scenario: We will get your components as requested.
> 
> Worst case scenario: You will have $2,500 in parts/cash for your ultimate rig.


you mean to say admin the limit is only 2500 for the ultimate rig? mine is around 2650....

do i need to edit this or what admin?


----------



## Cannon19932006

holy crap, 12 of these? OCN=PROELITEUNSTOPABLEFORCEUNIVERSALEXPLOSION!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> you mean to say admin the limit is only 2500 for the ultimate rig? mine is around 2650....
> 
> do i need to edit this or what admin?


Don't edit it (unless your ultimate rig changes). Worst case, you will be missing a $150 component. Best case, we will find a way to cover it for you


----------



## tpi2007

This is awesome admin!

Taking into consideration that you will be giving out one rig per month, where does that leave the contest period ?

Will it still close soon or will it be open for the whole year ? I'm asking this because people who are now entering the contest may later in the year want a Haswell or an IB-E rig as these new platforms / CPUs are released instead.


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> This is awesome admin!
> 
> Taking into consideration that you will be giving out one rig per month, where does that leave the contest period ?
> 
> Will it still close soon or will it be open for the whole year ? I'm asking this because people who are now entering the contest may later in the year want a Haswell or an IB-E rig as these new platforms / CPUs are released instead.


You can always edit your Rigbuilder


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

So who wins round 1?!
This thread has been In my thoughts like no other and I will sleep better at night (atleast until next month ;p) knowing there is A winner!

On a side note; admin you deserve like, the most exotic, expensive, deliciously mouth-salivating brownies on the planet. Baked by the Muffin Man's superior, distant cousin.

Jokes awide, what an Amazing forum were all virtually living in. Love to all my fellow OCN'ers!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> This is awesome admin!
> 
> Taking into consideration that you will be giving out one rig per month, where does that leave the contest period ?
> 
> Will it still close soon or will it be open for the whole year ? I'm asking this because people who are now entering the contest may later in the year want a Haswell or an IB-E rig as these new platforms / CPUs are released instead.


We will pick a winner at the end of each month. You can update your rig at any time. So it will not be closing anytime soon  I will modify the rules tomorrow.


----------



## GfhTattoo

Sweet if i get the cash. I can get the cpu cheaper and get the pro version of the ssd









Thanks again for offering this up









OCN for life

Now i need to look for thos keycaps i want







from wasd


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Don't edit it (unless your ultimate rig changes). Worst case, you will be missing a $150 component. Best case, we will find a way to cover it for you


thanks admin...i love this opportunity given by you...... daleeeehhh


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We will pick a winner at the end of each month. You can update your rig at any time. So it will not be closing anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will modify the rules tomorrow.


Thanks for clearing that up!









P.S.: I guess it's never enough to say how awesome what you guys are doing is!


----------



## starships

12? I don't even know what just happened.


----------



## Jaacckk

Wicked 12 lucky winners! Mines tucked away in there somewhere haha







Good luck everyone!


----------



## xD4rkFire

Admin doubles as an international bank robber to bring us these rigs. Thanks for putting this giveaway up admin!


----------



## Callil

12, well thats bloody fantastic!


----------



## dizzy4

Well I didn't post here again, but I guess the 1 post rule isn't in effect! Admin, you rock.

Did you win the lottery or is the site just doing that well? Either way, thanks for paying it forward


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


Thanks admin! OCN Rocks!


----------



## Bodon

Admin, I got some questions here.
1) Would parts/hardwares which are available via other currency but still purchasable via dollars acceptable? For example, I choose a part/hardware that is only available via Amazon Australia but still purchasable with dollars and international shipping, would you guys accept it?
2) If I choose some parts/hardwares which are only available from personal seller and not from big store like newegg, would it acceptable too?
3) If someone is chosen to win, do he/she has the opportunity to edit his/her rig if you guys can't fulfilling the rigs? For example you guys have chosen the winner but some parts is too expensive or is not available anymore, would you guys simply pass on the rig and choose a different winner or you guys will give he/she the chance to update the rigs?
4) Last but not least, how the winner is chosen? Randomly or you guys pick? If you guys pick, what would be your criteria (would be nice without criteria too)? I prefer if you guys doing picking because if you guys randomly choosing, most of our hope will turn to dust. At least, if you guys picking, we can create a beautiful rig with matching color of the parts/hardwares, powerful rig under 3k dollars or whatever as long as we can attract the pickers.

Anyway, thanks to the admin and the whole OCN for this lovely contest!!!


----------



## brew

Man I thought this contest was awesome before. A rig every month now! Gonna be spending a lot of time editing rigs this year, lol. Thanks again OCN.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> There are so many participants that I have lost any hope of winning. Anyway I have to admit that simply spending some time searching for parts has been a lot of fun. Looking at the rigs posted by other users is also interesting


yep


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


I think you and me should marry and have 12 kids. Yeah lets do that


















Top work admin!

Do we need to put up our dream rig every month to do so?


----------



## Tagkaman

You guys just wait, by the twelfth month, this thread will have well over 20 thousand posts in it.

Edit: Why do I always get significant post numbers?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


You are such a kind individual for doing such things.


----------



## PedroC1999

Well, it got makeovered cso my new build will be on a different post


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe we should give away one of these each month of this year instead of just one. Yeah, let's do that


Wow, thank you admin. This is awesome also because it gives me an excuse to keep on searching for the best combination of parts. That is a nice way to kill some time


----------



## PedroC1999

My above post has been edited, I provided my RigBuilder link


----------



## Fulvin

Will my single post remain as my entry for the entire year? Also, will the winners be updated to the OP? I'll keep my post up to date on page 14.

Thanks for doing this!

edit: based on quick search 1 post will suffice


----------



## PedroC1999

Just incase im going to post everymonth


----------



## navynuke499

What an awesome community to be able to do something like this. i love OCN!


----------



## PedroC1999

I must have the cheapest one by far... Check my post at the top









Im hoping that admins will rather buy the cheapers ones and I dont need that much power compared to people that want to run BF3 at 150FPS+


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I must have the cheapest one by far... Check my post at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping that admins will rather buy the cheapers ones and I dont need that much power compared to people that want to run BF3 at 150FPS+


Quote:


> *We will randomly select*


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes... But it might be a tie... Between 1 or 2.... I got feeling they will pick the cheapest.... Im just joking btw, everyone knows theyl be fair

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Yes... But it might be a tie... Between 1 or 2.... I got feeling they will pick the cheapest.... Im just joking btw, everyone knows theyl be fair
> 
> Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


Well the could make more ppl happy that way but it won't really be fair play if they just pick the cheapest








I don't want to run BF3 at 150Fps+ I just want it to run 30+ on 9 screens 2560x1440








No but seriously if I win it would be more of a sponsorship as my build is so dam expensive building the best of the best with server grade stuff cost tons of money.


----------



## PedroC1999

What do ypu think of mine? Leave a comment please

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> What do ypu think of mine? Leave a comment please
> 
> Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


i5 3570k
GA Z77X UD3H
Carbride 500r White
MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC
Corsair H80i
Corsair CX750
8GB 1866MHz Corsair Vengence (CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9B)

Nice set as al those sets are nice








If I was you I would go with costom watercooling and replace that psu with a 90%+ eff one with lets say about 600W
Total cost of this build would be around 700 euro I guess


----------



## PedroC1999

Lets ramp it up a bit shal we...


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*


Boo-yeah! awesome!


----------



## PedroC1999

What about now M8


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck!
> Update!
> 
> 
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*


My chances just got better! You're awesome!


----------



## ibleedspeed

OMG OCN ROCKS!12 ultimate rigs!!! I have checked this thread every day at least 4 or 5 times a day....I also used the force to focus all my positive energy vibes for the win!!!








I got a good feeling about this....
OCN fanboy for life.


----------



## PedroC1999

I chose these *Low end*(comapred to some aroudn here) Because I dont need that much power, offcourse im going to OC like mad though!


----------



## PedroC1999

Why not 840 pro M8? Look at my rig and leave a comment plz


----------



## shinigamibob

Can we only enter/post once for all 12 months, or as many times, or once a month, etc? How does the entries work?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*
> 
> Can we only enter/post once for all 12 months, or as many times, or once a month, etc? How does the entries work?


I read earlier that you only post once for the entire 12 months.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is amazing, I'd use this ultimate rig for [email protected] 24/7!


Hey, senior moderators can't win. That's not fair. Ok just kidding. By the way I was born in Madrid, I would love to go back to see it. I left when I was 3 years old.


----------



## mxthunder

This is awesome!! Ill have to find my original post in here and keep updating it. Where are the winners going to be posted? In the OP?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Just wondering, what is keeping people from increasing their chances by posting their rig several times?


----------



## Roadkill95

What an absolutely amazing competition.. 2 questions though, so would I have to update my rig each month? and when and where the winners be announced?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just the one is fine Keep your rig up to date! Depending on where you live we will either send you cash or the hardware (whatever is most economical for the winner).


Ok cool, it will be kept up to date. Also thanks again!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Just wondering, what is keeping people from increasing their chances by posting their rig several times?


I am only looking at unique posters in this thread - not the number of times you have posted. From there, we will randomly select a winner each month 

So you only have to post once and keep your ultimate rig up to date in that post


----------



## 122512

Are laptops OK to post too? Or no?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elemein*
> 
> Are laptops OK to post too? Or no?


We are looking for component-based builds  So ideally no


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am only looking at unique posters in this thread - not the number of times you have posted. From there, we will randomly select a winner each month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you only have to post once and keep your ultimate rig up to date in that post


Thanks for clarifying! And thanks for being sooo generous with these give aways!


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am only looking at unique posters in this thread - not the number of times you have posted. From there, we will randomly select a winner each month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you only have to post once and keep your ultimate rig up to date in that post


You need an avatar more awesome than Optimus Prime to make it clear how awesome you are. I'm not sure even Chuck is good enough though.

But I might have missed it...will the winners just be notified by PM or will there be a growing list in the OP? And they'll be picked by the end of each month?


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> You need an avatar more awesome than Optimus Prime to make it clear how awesome you are. I'm not sure even Chuck is good enough though.
> 
> But I might have missed it...will the winners just be notified by PM or will there be a growing list in the OP? And they'll be picked by the end of each month?










I always read 'admin's posts in primes voice.


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I am only looking at unique posters in this thread - not the number of times you have posted. From there, we will randomly select a winner each month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you only have to post once and keep your ultimate rig up to date in that post


Sweet!! My posting is $18k that unique enuff


----------



## xD4rkFire

Is the rule for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post.


still in effect?


----------



## PedroC1999

... And when will the winners be anounced

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## Quantum Reality

How will the prizes be given? Cash, or will the system be ordered for pick-up via the site chosen for the user? Or will the parts be ordered and shipped?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> Is the rule for
> still in effect?


As of this time - yes. I will update the rules shortly for future months.


----------



## PR-Imagery

It was posted a few posts back.

Winners would be awarded via parts or cash whichever is best for both parties.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Imma repost my entry every month then.
> 
> 4 e5-2650 simple ES samples(they have 2 links just as the e5-46xx) (200 Euro each)
> 
> Supermicro X9QRI-F motherboard 4 way lga2011 (800 Euro)
> 
> 3 full copper 1260 rads. (250 Euro total)
> 
> A Apple Xserve DP cluster case and an Apple xserve raid case to mount the rads. (250 Euro)
> 
> 2 Coolermaster silent pro 1200W Gold Psu's (180 Euro total)
> 
> 2 Eheim pumps (120 Euro)
> 
> 4 Koolance cpu-380 blocks and 2 fullcover Koolance 7970 blocks. (250 Euro)
> 
> 2 HD7970 6GB (700 Euro)
> 
> 1 HD6770 5 displayport editon (70 Euro)
> 
> 8 sticks of 8GB ddr3 ecc reg ram (150 Euro)
> 
> Either a OCZ R4 drive or a Fusion-IO drive(a lot)
> Therefore just an Ocz Revodrive 3 x2 480GB (350 Euro)
> 
> 1 4TB hdd (100 Euro)
> 
> 9 27 ips led screens 2560x1440 with display port input lm270wq1 screens (1350 Euro total)
> 
> Total: 5370 Euro
> About: $6700


Somehow I doubt they would buy something that you're not even supposed to own in the first place (ES cpus) and you can't run e5-2650s in a 4p configuration. Also, $6700 is no where near the $2500 maximum.

Edit: didn't notice that he updated the op saying post more expensive stuff...


----------



## junkerde

Ok, by unique did you mean you were only looking at a person's 1 post as in being a unique count, or do you mean our post had to be unique as in we had to tell a story about like dragons and rainbow stuff????


----------



## CasperGS

sorry wrong person


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> Ok, by unique did he mean he was only looking at a person's 1 post as in being a unique count, or does he mean our post had to be unique as in we had to tell a story about like dragons and rainbow stuff????


I have no idea...fun though right??


----------



## junkerde

.=edit: double post


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> .=edit: double post


exactly!


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> exactly!


I see what you did there


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> cpu: i3 3225
> mobo: asrock z77 extreme6
> psu: kingwin lazer platinum1000
> ram: 8gb samsung ram
> SSD: samsung 840 pro 128gb
> GPU: gtx 690 x 2
> case: lian-li pc-7h
> 
> That should be about $2500.










i3







Good choice


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice


ROFL this guy Nailed it xD pay 300 for an i7 and then you have two 690s xD


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith5150*
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> My main use would be engineering work. CAD & Solid Works. Along with the usual Photoshop workflow, and the occasional video edit & gaming session.
> 
> MB - Asus Z9PE-D8 WS - 579.99
> PS - Seasonic X750 - 149.99
> GPU - EVGA GTX 670 2gb - 379.99
> RAM - Samsung 8gb - 44.99
> HD - Samsung 840 120gb SSD - 109.99
> CPU - Intel Xeon E5-2630 - 639.99 each
> 
> $2,544


Change it to a radeon card! They perform WAY better than nvidia do in solidworks


----------



## PedroC1999

Do you really need 64Gb of RAM?


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor
> 
> Memory: 64gb of samsung magic ram
> 
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4gb. One with aftermarket cooler.
> 
> SSD: Samsung 256gb
> 
> Case: 900d
> 
> Psu: Seasonic 850w
> 
> Mb: I am not sure on this but probably EVGA x79


thats unbelievably over budget lol. Bur evga boad? you serious?


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> thats unbelievably over budget lol. Bur evga boad? you serious?


Last I checked the only thing with a budget was what you could win, not what you post.


----------



## PedroC1999

Have a look at my one in my sig and tell me what you think


----------



## PedroC1999

Have a look at my one in my sig, what do you think?

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## Ardalista

Why is it not surprising to see people posting their rigs in multiple posts... Out of interest.. are the entries being filtered for such behavior?


----------



## PedroC1999

They simply wont count the extra ones, only one will be used from each account

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> (i7 3770K, ASUS Sabertooth Z77, ASUS Matrix Platinum HD7970, Samsung 840 Pro, Seagate Momentus XT, ~600W power supply, Fractal Design Arc Midi, Samsung 30nm RAM, etc.)


Other than cooler, GPU, PSU, and not needing a HDD your build is identical to mine.







Arc Midi R2 is coming in March so I went ahead with that.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Mountain Mods Ascension!-CYO custom case
> SeaSonic X1050 PSU
> Asus Maximus V Extreme mobo
> 3930K CPU
> 16gb Mushkin Enhanced Redline DDR3-2133
> XPC Raystorm 750 RX360 (X 2)
> Samsung 840 Pro SSD, 256gb
> WD VelociRaptor 1TB
> EVGA GeForce GTX690 (X 2) with water blocks
> 
> This oughta' make a decent Folding rig..........


Out of curiousity, how r u going to fit 3930k into that motherboard?


----------



## d33r

I hope i win a new computer


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Out of curiousity, how r u going to fit 3930k into that motherboard?


OOPS! Got caught up in the excitement of the totally remote possibility of winning this. Will change that to a 3770K. Thanks!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Out of curiousity, how r u going to fit 3930k into that motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS! Got caught up in the excitement of the totally remote possibility of winning this. Will change that to a 3770K. Thanks!
Click to expand...

LoL no worries, i thought you meant 3770K...Good Luck


----------



## ibleedspeed

Rig completely redesigned and updated on page 68 post # 673.....My God its full of stars!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If I were going to spend $2500 on a machine it better be X79... there's a *ton of gaming machines* but I don't game and if I was going to make a gaming machine it would be sub $1000 (basically my $800 i5 system replacing GPU with HD 7970 on water) so here's a workstation
> 
> Going off Newegg/Superbiiz pricing
> 
> $380 Asus P9X79 WS (P9X79-E WS isn't out)
> $587 Xeon E5‑1650 hexcore --> Superbiiz
> 
> _(Need a Xeon and Asus P9X79 WS for ECC unfortunately)_
> 
> $225 Samsung 4 x 8GB DDR3 1600 _ECC_ Registered (Quad channel) ... http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D3-16GR8GS
> 
> ~$70 Noctua NH-D14 SE2011
> 
> ~$200 Samsung 840 Pro SSD 256GB
> 
> $770 Firepro W7000 (Quadro K5000 is $1500)
> 
> $160 Corsair Obsidian 650D Case
> 
> $86 Seasonic G series 550W
> 
> $15 ODD
> 
> =$2493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * You could probably make this cheaper by going with Supermicro
> 
> * Only simulation (Fluent/ANSYS/Solidworks simulation/COMSOL/ABAQUS/ALGOR/etc.) , meshing (Hypermesh for example), and rendering ( Lightwave,Vray, Mentalray, Cinema4D,Maya,3DSMax) needs massive cores , CAD (Solidworks, CATIA, Autodesk Inventor, Creo, etc) typically favors a single thread with high overclock
> 
> * Think 3DBOXX / Mac Pros.
> 
> $2500 would get you 3930K+RIVE +Crossfire 7950 easily
> 
> An Ultimate Rig would be more than $2500, at least for workstations.


M8, im using the RIVE an 3930k and 7970 lol


----------



## PedroC1999

^^ extremely similar to mine XD

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenomousAlien*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Used PCPartPicker for this, and it would be sweet, if I won this. Some might think it's a bit overkill, but that's just their opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4905786
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor $324.48
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 54.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler $19.98
> Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard $229.99
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory $179.99
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda Green 1.5TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive $79.98
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $137.98
> Graphics: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card (CrossFire) $229.98
> Graphics: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card (CrossFire) $229.98
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar DX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card $80.99
> Case: Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX Full Tower Case $139.91


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenomousAlien*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Failed while posting, so half of the list is here:
> Power Supply: Enermax 600W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $183.00
> Optical Drive: LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $69.98
> Optical Drive: LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $69.98
> Monitor: Acer B233HL Jbmdh 60Hz 23.0" Monitor $175.52
> OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) $178.98
> Keyboard: Razer Anansi Wired Gaming Keyboard $88.24
> Mouse: Razer DeathAdder Wired Laser Mouse $47.99
> Total: $2466.95 (inc. shipping and mail-in rebates)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenomousAlien*
> 
> The other half of the list is somewhere on the next page, because I failed while posting this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenomousAlien*
> 
> Sorry, on the page before this.


holy quadruple post, batman!


----------



## PedroC1999

What about CPU ?


----------



## PedroC1999

Take a look at mine and tell me what you think?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900885


----------



## InsideJob

This turning into a once a month giveaway for all of 2013 is nice, something to look forward to each month


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> This turning into a once a month giveaway for all of 2013 is nice, something to look forward to each month


The part that's going to be REALLY fun is seeing the build logs for these machines!


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> The part that's going to be REALLY fun is seeing the build logs for these machines!


I second that! Hoping I can win one >.< would so do a build log if I did.


----------



## adamski07

O_O 12 rigs for 2013! Thank you OCN!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> O_O 12 rigs for 2013! Thank you OCN!


Seconds that!!!

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## kpo6969

deleted


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I second that! Hoping I can win one >.< would so do a build log if I did.


if i got one let alone a build log id struggle to leave the bathroom o.o


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I second that! Hoping I can win one >.< would so do a build log if I did.


Me too. And take tons of pictures.


----------



## PedroC1999

^^ you can fit a 7970 with the remainder


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

I think some people didn't read the OP very well... lol if they are still in awesome







I love this place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*
> 
> I think some people didn't read the OP very well... lol if they are still in awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this place


I see a lot of people who joined just today and their only post on OCN is for the free rig, sad.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> I see a lot of people who joined just today and their only post on OCN is for the free rig, sad.


Might as well die trying, but I think it would be unfair if one of them won, unless admin already phased those guys out of this loop.


----------



## PedroC1999

I have kind of revised my rig, follow the link to see it

*I am not reposting, im just posting a link to get people to see it*


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I have kind of revised my rig, follow the link to see it
> 
> *I am not reposting, im just posting a link to get people to see it*


You are posting a ton though! Lol I see your avatar more than anyone else's.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im happy that I managed to set up a rig and I hope one of us chosen ones car win!


----------



## PedroC1999

^^ what does that add upto and i thought 2011 socket CPUS came without coolers


----------



## PedroC1999

^^with the remainder opt for faster RAM. It wont hurt

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## lordhinton

i got to around £2000 on that using google shopping! thats about $3000!


----------



## PedroC1999

Btw 680crossfire outperforms a 690...









Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> i got to around £2000 on that using google shopping! thats about $3000!


is this directed at me?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Btw 680crossfire outperforms a 690...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


I mean SLI^^

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## PedroC1999

I have no edit option when using Tapatalk, I have no intention to raise it

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## HellAce

wow this thread definitely boomed, since last time i was here.......wonder what happened lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellAce*
> 
> wow this thread definitely boomed, since last time i was here.......wonder what happened lol


Perhaps this update:

Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> I think a lot of people here on OCN would be irritated if you won seeing as you just joined 20 minutes ago for the sole purpose of this giveaway. I could be wrong though.


LOL the last few pages are of that HAHA *looks at join date*


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*










This is the best site ever!!!!!!


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> meh what the heck. I'll give this a shot.
> 
> *CPU* - Intel Core i7-2600k
> 
> *Cooler* - Corsair Hydro Series H80i
> 
> *Motherboard* - Asus P8Z68 V-Pro
> 
> *Ram* - Corsair Vengeance 3x 4gb (12gb total bc 1 dimm failed)
> 
> *GPU* - EVGA GTX 670 w/ GT 620 for dedicated PhysX
> 
> *Storage* - Intel 330 Series 180Gb SSD with Seagate Baracuda 2TB 7200rpm
> 
> *PSU* - Raidmax 850w (yes I know it's not made by Corsair)
> 
> *Case* - Antec P280
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - chmodlabs


The rig you want to win has a failed RAM slot?


----------



## OcN13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Do you really need 64Gb of RAM?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> thats unbelievably over budget lol. Bur evga boad? you serious?


I want 64gb for ram disk.

@roadkill do you know prices or just post before thinking? http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx

I actually added a cpu cooler and I couldn't find 900d so went with themaltake level 10 gt. Samsung ram was oos but 64gb would come in about $350 bucks. Bringing the total to $2379. Unbelievably over budget









And this is without any real deals.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> I think a lot of people here on OCN would be irritated if you won seeing as you just joined 20 minutes ago for the sole purpose of this giveaway. I could be wrong though.


I would be one of them.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> If I could fit an i7-3930K and twin 7970s in a $2500 build, then you can too. (to people not including monitors in their build)
> 
> danielhep, you had to be a member when this contest started to be eligible. But don't worry, this contest will be repeated for every month of 2013.


Correct me if I am wrong but Admin said
Quote:


> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post.


Which means people who make a account now, still will not be eligible for the prize in the next couple of months as well. And to be honest they shouldn't since they most likely just joined to win.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but Admin said
> Which means people who make a account now, still will not be eligible for the prize in the next couple of months as well. And to be honest they shouldn't since they most likely just joined to win.


^This. Sorry dont mean to sound like an a-hole, but cmon now


----------



## CodofMC

I don't know, I think new users should at least have to wait a month before entering. The contest is meant for the members of OCN, not the people who create an account for the sole purpose of entering a contest.


----------



## jeffro37

I figured they would have drawn by now. I signed up my rig on the 8th the first day of contest. Thought it was a 2 week thing. Yeah he has not seen or really looked at any of the site yet then.







they really get going in the amd vs. intel threads.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> I figured they would have drawn by now. I signed up my rig on the 8th the first day of contest. Thought it was a 2 week thing. Yeah he has not seen or really looked at any of the site yet then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they really get going in the amd vs. intel threads.


They changed it to a monthly thing. One rig a month so they will probably draw at the end of the month.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I have no edit option when using Tapatalk, I have no intention to raise it
> 
> Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II
> 
> 
> 
> You joined on the 23rd of this month... You've posted 650 times in four days...
Click to expand...

I have been of school sick and decided to get started, ive always been this dedicated in forums

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but Admin said
> Which means people who make a account now, still will not be eligible for the prize in the next couple of months as well. And to be honest they shouldn't since they most likely just joined to win.


I will venture to guess that a new thread will be made for each month's giveaway, with the previous ones being locked. Ex., for February there will be a new thread with a starter post nearly identical to the starter post of this thread.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> I will venture to guess that a new thread will be made for each month's giveaway, with the previous ones being locked. Ex., for February there will be a new thread with a starter post nearly identical to the starter post of this thread.


That would be alot more hectic then, everyone would have to redo what they did here, i think admin will just be picking 12 from this one thread here each month.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rainbow Dash*
> 
> I will venture to guess that a new thread will be made for each month's giveaway, with the previous ones being locked. Ex., for February there will be a new thread with a starter post nearly identical to the starter post of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be alot more hectic then, everyone would have to redo what they did here, i think admin will just be picking 12 from this one thread here each month.
Click to expand...

If they would have used rigbuilder it would just be a matter of reposting it. It was what was suggested to us to use.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dRaGm3n

I just finished checking all the builds so far and it looks like almost everyone wants a samsung 840 for their ssd, lol


----------



## Blaze0303

Mind blown, mine will be up later tonight!


----------



## PapiFiveNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Personally I joined to learn.. and that I have done quite a lot of... I joined right away when i found the site so I really did not have a clue as to the wealth of information,incredibly helpful members,interesting discussions,hardware news, and list just goes on... this is hands down the best site on the web for this sort of thing...i was already completely stoked about the site before i discovered the contest a week after it started.... the giveaways are just a bonus in comparison to the stuff you can learn here along with the community spirit... I was used to so much trash talk on most forums that it really surprised me how little people fight on here.. i have not seen a single member call someone a B!$h yet....lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if you guys that joined for the contest dont qualify you should still stick around.. and you can snag some great deals in the member classifieds.


I've been ghosting this site for a couple of years. It has been my "go to" place, and as such i never joined because i didn't think i'd had anything to contribute. And i am also a member on a lot of varius other sites so that kinda got in the way aswell... One day i was like what the heck, and signed up. This was a few days before this competition existed, just to validate my reasons for joining. I am not a "poster", when i have time to look around and comment something useful, i do so. But i won't spam just for the sake of a postcount like i've seen people do. And lastly, i also seen people registered for 1-2+ years whos first post was in this thread. I personally do not feel bad that i entered the contest, because i didn't create an acc for the sole purpose of doing so, but if people with seniority feel invaded i'd backout in a heartbeat.. Not like i would win, i'm not an optimist lol


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904676/version/4904678


Wow,

Our rigs are surprisingly similar...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903715


----------



## Quantum Reality

Past a certain point it's probably worthwhile to just say "what that person picked"


----------



## NKrader

this is driving me insane..

im gonna win it!


----------



## Enely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> Ok, by unique did you mean you were only looking at a person's 1 post as in being a unique count, or do you mean our post had to be unique as in we had to tell a story about like dragons and rainbow stuff????


lol, that's funny =)

I think by unique, the admin meant rep status?
I hope a small number is good enough for a chance! Better keep my dream rig updated! 12 builds, how awesome is that?!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noah9988*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A7xB
> 
> I'm new to this forum but not to computers, so here is mine!
> 
> Thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enely*
> 
> lol, that's funny =)
> 
> I think by unique, the admin meant rep status?
> I hope a small number is good enough for a chance! Better keep my dream rig updated! 12 builds, how awesome is that?!!


Only one post is counted towards eligibility. They check for who've posted in the thread by using the Show Thread Count, in there your name only shows up once, since you're a counted poster. Post a million times in the thread and you're still only mentioned once in the count.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dRaGm3n*
> 
> I just finished checking all the builds so far and it looks like almost everyone wants a samsung 840 for their ssd, lol


I noticed that as well!


----------



## PedroC1999

Can someone explain me how I can get pcpartpicker to summaries it all up l;ke the post above and many others, thanks in advance


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes i knew that! I was asking how to display it like he did above, I mean with all the prices etc, just copying and pasting the page wont work


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Follow the link of the above post, pick the parts, then when ready to post click on "BBCode Markup" in the upper right corner then just copy and paste in a reply.
> 
> Hope this helped.


Exactly that, thanks M8, I had been looking for that for ages


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> im loving how many people join just to enter this, not reading the OP which clearly states that you had to have been a member with a post as of the time of the threads creation.


Did u go thru all 132 pages and check them? Just sayin!


----------



## ibleedspeed

whew I just made my final updates before the first drawing.







its a crap shoot yes but you better believe I am blowing on these dice


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Did u go thru all 132 pages and check them? Just sayin!


it's 14 pages....


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Depends how many posts per page you select, the default is 10, you must have 100.


was kinda my point


----------



## Fulvin

Not that i hate paying taxes, but curse the taxes, man.







According to Partpicker i'd get the same parts about 20% cheaper in US than in Germany, which has low taxing to begin with.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Sorry, must have missed all the intricacies of your sarcasm in those 3 words.


No apologies needed, you got the point from those 3 words. Thank you for elaborating the point as some may have missed it.









/hijack


----------



## OCChief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> ^^ what does that add upto and i thought 2011 socket CPUS came without coolers


Sorry, I forgot the CPU Cooler:
Evercool HPJ-12025.

And as for the price, I know I got a bit carried away, but hey, you can't blame a guy for dreaming...

Total cost, $2999.38.


----------



## PedroC1999

A LOT of people are joining OCN and this being their first post, I guess they will be disappointing


----------



## PedroC1999

I have instant notifications when a post gets a new reply and also I am dedicated to the forums and do my best to answer with a good level of detail and still keep it user friendly


----------



## PedroC1999

It doesnt does it, I could swear that out of 700, about only 100were in offtopic threads, if not less

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dbiz76*
> 
> sorry about not using RigBuilder, but if I won this I would be the happiest person on earth. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AaeC
> also my post was deleted earlier I'm kind of curious to know why it happened?


Possibly because you just joined yesterday, and the contest is for members who were already here when it began... I could be wrong, though.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dbiz76*
> 
> sorry about not using RigBuilder, but if I won this I would be the happiest person on earth. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AaeC
> *also my post was deleted earlier I'm kind of curious to know why it happened?*


sorry to say but i would guess your post was deleted due to the rules.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post.* The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck!
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*


so you need to have joined over 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> sorry to say but i would guess your post was deleted due to the rules.
> so you need to have joined over 3 weeks ago.


Looks like someone went back and cleared the thread of people who failed to read requirements.

I know he's a busy robot, and all, but if Admin plans on allowing new members to join in on the contest over the next 12 months, I think the OP should be revised with new rules.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syryll*
> 
> Looks like someone went back and cleared the thread of people who failed to read requirements.
> 
> I know he's a busy robot, and all, but if Admin plans on allowing new members to join in on the contest over the next 12 months, I think the OP should be revised with new rules.


Might be once the January drawing takes place...


----------



## Oupavoc

I'm in...can we use any components?


----------



## admin

Rules updated  Let me know if you guys have any questions


----------



## PedroC1999

ADMIN, Could you answer my PM I sent yesteday or the day before, if you could?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> ADMIN, Could you answer my PM I sent yesteday or the day before, if you could?


Responded


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Rules updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you guys have any questions


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Rules updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you guys have any questions


Good stuff









Rules are clear, now.... you just need people to read them


----------



## Quantum Reality

People should know that the first page of this thread (at 100 posts per page) causes some kind of problem loading in Firefox + NoScript (ocn only enabled, no third party sites).

I cannot reproduce this problem in MSIE unless I log in.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Admin, you might want to clarify the 25+ posts rule. Any Joe Schmoe can come in here and make 25 posts anywhere about anything and suddenly be eligible. I would recommend changing it to say "25+ contributing posts," meaning that the posts must be on topic and not meant to simply bolster a person's post numbers just so they can get into the contest.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Admin, you might want to clarify the 25+ posts rule. Any Joe Schmoe can come in here and make 25 posts anywhere about anything and suddenly be eligible. I would recommend changing it to say "25+ contributing posts," meaning that the posts must be on topic and not meant to simply bolster a person's post numbers just so they can get into the contest.


Maybe even a 1rep minimum?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Admin, you might want to clarify the 25+ posts rule. Any Joe Schmoe can come in here and make 25 posts anywhere about anything and suddenly be eligible. I would recommend changing it to say "25+ contributing posts," meaning that the posts must be on topic and not meant to simply bolster a person's post numbers just so they can get into the contest.


Updated it a bit 

We know we have many lurkers and we value them for sure. I personally lurk on most forums I am part of. So we don't want to exclude them at all. But I agree, we need to prevent against just "fluff" posts. Only in extreme situations would we deem a post as being such though for these purposes.

Good luck!


----------



## Fulvin

Would it be complete PITA to ship overseas from the US? The parts are just so much more expensive in EU that the 2500$ doesn't really get peeps close to anything "ultimate" here.

I assume there would be alot costs to the shipping too, plus taxes and whatnot? Not to mention possible RMA's.

Nonetheless, awesome that you guys do these sort of things! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## PedroC1999

Thats why they might send you the money via Paypall instead, it is now all up on the first post


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Would it be complete PITA to ship overseas from the US? The parts are just so much more expensive in EU that the 2500$ doesn't really get peeps close to anything "ultimate" here.
> 
> I assume there would be alot costs to the shipping too, plus taxes and whatnot? Not to mention possible RMA's.
> 
> Nonetheless, awesome that you guys do these sort of things! Greatly appreciated!


Despite how overpriced EU pricing can be (especially in the UK







), the shipping and taxes for large items would make up the difference in costs fairly quickly, e.g. to ship something from the US to here in the UK, you'd have to pay shipping which could be over $100 depending on the item (stuff like monitors probably even more) and then 20% VAT on top of that.


----------



## BoredErica

Guess I'll have to come back later then...


----------



## CasperGS

Ive never won anything in my life, this would be totally epic if I won....I don't know what id do with myself...lol


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Ive never won anything in my life, this would be totally epic if I won....I don't know what id do with myself...lol


There were millions of sperm competing for your egg. You are a winner.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Ive never won anything in my life, this would be totally epic if I won....I don't know what id do with myself...lol
> 
> 
> 
> There were millions of sperm competing for your egg. You are a winner.
Click to expand...

Given the current population of the planet and the gene pool represented, that's not a glowing endorsement for humanity to be classified as "winners"...


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Given the current population of the planet and the gene pool represented, that's not a glowing endorsement for humanity to be classified as "winners"...


Your right.. Sometimes I look around at my co-workers and say "how the f did they make it to the egg?"


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Ive never won anything in my life, this would be totally epic if I won....I don't know what id do with myself...lol
> 
> 
> 
> There were millions of sperm competing for your egg. You are a winner.
Click to expand...

Actually a single sperm can't penetrate the egg wall on it's own, it takes a group effort and then one of them ninja's it's way in there.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Actually a single sperm can't penetrate the egg wall on it's own, it takes a group effort and then one of them ninja's it's way in there.


holy thread hijack Batman


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Actually a single sperm can't penetrate the egg wall on it's own, it takes a group effort and then one of them ninja's it's way in there.
> 
> 
> 
> holy thread hijack Batman
Click to expand...

Science always takes precedent.









I will be hardscoping the thread tomorrow.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Science always takes precedent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be hardscoping the thread tomorrow.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Science always takes precedent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be hardscoping the thread tomorrow.


And that sir is why I get up and go to work in the morning! That and the half million dollar mass specs and nmr's.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Ive never won anything in my life, this would be totally epic if I won....I don't know what id do with myself...lol


Explode


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Given the current population of the planet and the gene pool represented, that's not a glowing endorsement for humanity to be classified as "winners"...


Wow...feel the love...shesh.


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Explode


LMAO!!


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> There were millions of sperm competing for your egg. You are a winner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Given the current population of the planet and the gene pool represented, that's not a glowing endorsement for humanity to be classified as "winners"...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Your right.. Sometimes I look around at my co-workers and say "how the f did they make it to the egg?"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Actually a single sperm can't penetrate the egg wall on it's own, it takes a group effort and then one of them ninja's it's way in there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> holy thread hijack Batman


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phyxers*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4924089
> 
> I put a bit of thought into this, as this is a build that would last me for a while. Black interior, white exterior. Simple. Clean. Efficient. What's not to like about that?


You can fit another 680 in there.


----------



## protzman

welp its Feb 1st. Goood luck everyone!


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> welp its Feb 1st. Goood luck everyone!


Longest few hours of my life.


----------



## chrisguitar

Can a mod delete this post?


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> welp its Feb 1st. Goood luck everyone!


it's still january 31st here..........


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> it's still january 31st here..........


You've only got 2 1/4 hours to go









Edit: For some reason, I thought WI was Washington, so you've got a few minutes to go. lmao


----------



## Jimbags

come on lets do this ima win pleeeaaassseee!!!


----------



## dizzy4

Guys... it's not new years eve 1999.... (Start party jokes now!)


----------



## chrisguitar

Can a mod delete this post?


----------



## chrisguitar

Can a mod delete this post?


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Read the initial post dude, you don't have to have a completed build.


my bad bud, i was rushing to try and make the january deadline


----------



## Hukkel

It is februari!!!!

Chance no 2 is coming up. I wonder who won the first month prize


----------



## Skorpian

When will the winner be announced







?


----------



## Fulvin

It's still early in the morning for most peeps, i presume that for admin as well. Can't wait!


----------



## Atomfix

lol, I told my partner about this $2500 giveaway for computer components and all I got was a big *Sigh*


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Lets party like its 1999 even though I was 5 then XD


You make me feel old...I graduated HS in 1999.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Haha... I was in 2nd grade.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Lets party like its 1999 even though I was 5 then XD
> 
> 
> 
> You make me feel old...I graduated HS in 1999.
Click to expand...



1995, for the record


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> You make me feel old...I graduated HS in 1999.


1995 here...try again


----------



## WR6133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> lol, I told my partner about this $2500 giveaway for computer components and all I got was a big *Sigh*


Similar reply from my wife when I told her about it, though she added a raised eyebrow to the sigh


----------



## CTRLurself

I was in the process of selling my rig now when I was pointed to this contest. If I win after I get my new rig, I'll use it to buy my new monitors and peripherals, then give the remainder away to somebody in an epic freebie.


----------



## chrisguitar

Can a mod delete this post?


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> 1995 here...try again


Still good to know that I'm not the oldest here







i think there can be a general conception that tech belongs to the youth. But my pops who is in his 50s has his own software company, is a pioneer in FID programming, wrote the original code for webtv and plays XBOX 360 all the time is a decent reminder that this is anyone's field


----------



## Bluelighting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> You make me feel old...I graduated HS in 1999.


LOL I graduated in 1988 now that's OLD


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> You make me feel old...I graduated HS in 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> I only just finished HS last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make you feel that much older.
> 
> Going to uni this year though
Click to expand...

D'awwww... they're just so gosh-darned cute when they're that young.

:: pats chrisguitar on the head ::

Here's a shiny new quarter, son. Don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## PedroC1999

Well, Im only 13 and in Yr8, I doubt it will make you feel any youngeer though


----------



## chrisguitar

Can a mod delete this post?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> 1995 here...try again


My coworker graduated HS in 1990... I graduated HS in 2006. This game is getting fun.


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Still good to know that I'm not the oldest here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think there can be a general conception that tech belongs to the youth. But my pops who is in his 50s has his own software company, is a pioneer in FID programming, wrote the original code for webtv and plays XBOX 360 all the time is a decent reminder that this is anyone's field


Haha, Im also a service tech for Friendly Computers


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluelighting*
> 
> LOL I graduated in 1988 now that's OLD


lol, you got me there, your definitely old.


----------



## l3eans

I graduated high school in 2016


----------



## Quantum Reality

A TIME TRAVELLER!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:
Originally Posted by *l3eans* 

I graduated high school in 2016


> Sent from my Galaxy S8


FTFY 

graduated HS in 2010


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> Corsair 800D case
> CPU > i7-3770k
> MOBO > ASUS Sabertooth Z77 1155
> PSU > Corsair 1000W
> GPU > GTX 690 (or two GTX 680's)
> Storage > 1X 512gb SSD Samsung 840
> Memory > 16gb Corsair Platinum 1600mhz ram
> Cooling > Corsair H110
> 
> I will not need a monitor or keyboard/mouse.
> 
> I will donate my current computer to my University for the students in the Computer Science department if i win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS OC.NET!!


This guy is in like F1ynn!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> This guy is in like F1ynn!


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> This guy is in like F1ynn!










yup


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n-sanity*
> 
> Boy, long time since posting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTEL i7-3770
> 
> MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155 Intel Z77
> 
> 2x MSI R7970 Lightning Radeon HD 7970
> 
> MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized DDR3 2400 16gb kit
> 
> 2 x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB
> 
> 2x Seagate 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM SATA Barracuda
> 
> LG Black 12X Blu-ray Combo Drive
> 
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
> 
> Loving OCN since 2005, perhaps it'll love me back this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


You picked a fine time to come back!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> lol, I told my partner about this $2500 giveaway for computer components and all I got was a big *Sigh*


lmao .... same here hahahaha


----------



## admin

January's winner will be posted within the next six hours


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> January's winner will be posted within the next six hours


HOLY CRAP!


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> January's winner will be posted within the next six hours


Are you as excited as we are, Admin?


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> January's winner will be posted within the next six hours










THAT LUCKY SOMEONE!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Epic 8888th post Admin


----------



## barkinos98

oooh only 6 hours to go? i hope i win real bad, after selling my rig im left with my mac which means no gaming, and it just feels like a big hole in me.

dont think dirty y'all


----------



## lordhinton

good luck to everyone involved! this really would make me so happy considering i havent really owned much thats new!


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> good luck to everyone involved! this really would make me so happy considering i havent really owned much thats new!


I agree! good luck! i hope it goes to the person that needs it the most! (im just here to wishing)


----------



## driftingforlife

Good luck everyone and MASSIVE props to admin


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> January's winner will be posted within the next six hours


ok admin we will be waiting for that...gotta go to sleep for tomorrow (10:39 pm here) and im goin to update who's the lucky one to be chosen tomorrow


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> *[*] You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.*
> [*] You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> [*] Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> [*] It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


And yes, if you need to make any changes, find your post where you posted your rig and edit that post.
Your entry is not counted against how many times you post in this thread. Once you post in the thread, your name is counted as a replier, thus granting an entry in the competition.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> And yes, if you need to make any changes, find your post where you posted your rig and edit that post.
> Your entry is not counted against how many times you post in this thread. Once you post in the thread, your name is counted as a replier, thus granting an entry in the competition.


This needs to be on the top of every page or something lol. And honestly it would just seem silly to have to post every month even though it's in the same thread still.


----------



## GuilT1

I think if someone cannot simply read, understand and abide by the OP, then they should automatically be disqualified. I love coming to this thread and seeing the great, well thought out builds, but the sheer number of people who cannot simply read and understand the OP is too damn high!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> I think if someone cannot simply read, understand and abide by the OP, then they should automatically be disqualified. I love coming to this thread and seeing the great, well thought out builds, but the sheer number of people who cannot simply read and understand the OP is too damn high!


[*] You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.

Thats not clear enough. And noone asked your comment on anyones reading ability.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I think that's very clear. You post once and you entry is valid for every month you are eligible. That's it. Pretty darn simple rules to me. You posted in Jan, you're entered for every subsequent month and so on and so forth. You was also directed to keep your entry updated by editing your original post, no need to make subsequent posts to enter with different gear/change gear.

What is so unclear about that?


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> the simple idea that comes in my mind is make another repost with your revision of your new rig or editted rig with the attachment of your old post....
> 
> i understand that this still counted as one entry,but why other people make how many rigs?to make the percentage of winning high?before i have read a guy here suggesting for all the participants to be listed with there rig posted on the first page....i seconded for this one for being fare for all of us who join this.


Well there are so many people applying though.. want admin to come in and have to edit the post every time someone updates rig or makes a change, or to add new people? I bet he already does that when going through the thread. He most likely keeps count and adds new people if they "count" no need for that new list. So just do as was said go and edit your original post.


----------



## 9Thermal9

My ultimate Rig is viewable in my signature. Still, i would like to add another GTX670 to make it perfect. Maybe a mechanical keyboard.....nah. Why mess with perfection.


----------



## dizzy4

It's been said before: You can check the list of people who posted in each thread from the main forum so post as much as you want! It's not hard to keep track of each person who posts and it really doesn't matter if they repost different rigs. The limit isn't going to change. This is even truer since we were advised to use rigbuilder. Just keep your rigs updated there and it won't matter


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> [*] You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> 
> Thats not clear enough. And noone asked your comment on anyones reading ability.


I know you may not have very good reading comprehension, but the OP can't be explained any better. Just because you lack the required skill to comprehend simple instruction doesn't mean everybody else should have to read post after post asking the same general question that is clearly defined by the OP. And furthermore, no one's opinion is asked, this is an open forum and those of us who have been here a long time hate seeing a bunch of new people coming in here trying to steal away opportunities from established members because they failed to read the OP and only saw the part that said that they are giving away a free rig.

Edit: Also my post wasn't aimed at anyone in particular so I have no idea what you asked in the first place. Also, no one asked your opinion about my opinion, so there's that little beauty about an open forum format.


----------



## kpo6969

deleted


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Sorry are you yelling at me for asking the op a question. You're a jerk anything unclear about that? The second interpretation was clearer to me. Post once And you are automatically eligible for every month that follows. That is clear.


No need to get offensive guys, PR was being really respectful in his post. PR only explained that he and I think a lot of people can't relate to your feeling that the OP being vague or unclear. That being said, people here respond because the OP has answered your question multiple times already and he's a busy man (Admin). Some may get annoyed because you aren't the first with this question. Don't mind it, let's continue the 28 days wait


----------



## She loved E

Congrats to the first [email protected]


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey, could we get a link to a build log?







*rubbing hands in vicarious enjoyment*


----------



## ibleedspeed

Congrats to angry butcher....come on big money big money no whammy!!!


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Congrats to angry butcher....come on big money big money no whammy!!!


ROFL!


----------



## SavellM

Gratz Angrybutcher
So Jealous. Hope you enjoy your new rig, and dont forget to do a build log


----------



## krista031

congratz butcher
great build








confiscating the Angry though









Angrykrista031


----------



## $ilent

How does this work for people outside the USA?

For instance I could big a rig on newegg for $2500, then when it arrives in the UK it might cost me $500 to pay the import tax. Or I could build a rig on a UK site for say £1300 that equates to $2500.

How do we build the rig?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How does this work for people outside the USA?
> 
> For instance I could big a rig on newegg for $2500, then when it arrives in the UK it might cost me $500 to pay the import tax. Or I could build a rig on a UK site for say £1300 that equates to $2500.
> 
> How do we build the rig?


You're not even counting shipping.









I converted it to GBP (around £1600 - £1700 now) and used that much for mine.


----------



## PedroC1999

I just used pcpartpicker in USA currency then changed the currency to pounds at the top and it was just £5.00 off!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Folks, it would be appreciated if you could avoid the personal attacks and rude/condescending comments.

Thanks!


----------



## F1ynn

So, do we have to make a complete computer? Or can we do a few parts that we are just dying to own some day that comes in the range of 2500$??


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> So, do we have to make a complete computer? Or can we do a few parts that we are just dying to own some day that comes in the range of 2500$??


afaik you can just upgrade your rig,


----------



## Sazexa

Wait, so by "25 contributing posts", does that mean twenty five reputation points? Or just what they deem to be 25 good/useful posts to the forums?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Wait, so by "25 contributing posts", does that mean twenty five reputation points? Or just what they deem to be 25 good/useful posts to the forums?


25 helpful posts, so not in Off-Topic discussion threads, posts where you have offered help to someone I'm guessing.


----------



## PedroC1999

What do you think of this? I have $190 Left and want to use as much as possible? What changes could I do?

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BFu2


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> What do you think of this? I have $190 Left and want to use as much as possible? What changes could I do?
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BFu2


Drop the Kraken X60 for a Swiftech H220 when it comes out, get some better RAM (Samsung super RAM or G.Skill I'd say), I wouldn't bother with a VelociRaptor over a bigger SSD and I'd go for a mechanical keyboard.

Oh and I'd go for Intel but I think that's the fanboy in me talking.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Drop the Kraken X60 for a Swiftech H220 when it comes out, get some better RAM (Samsung super RAM or G.Skill I'd say), I wouldn't bother with a VelociRaptor over a bigger SSD and I'd go for a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> Oh and I'd go for Intel but I think that's the fanboy in me talking.


I will go for the H220 as soon as it comes out (What day/month?)

I will keep the VR since it will be my main drive, the 1tb is for an enclosure

I went FX so I could have a more complete build (IE, keyboard, router, powerline etc)

As of the Magic Ram? I might, still thinking if CAS is better than MHz. I didnt go Intel since I want to overclock to bragt about it, but I dont want to go into delidding and all that hardcoreish stuff? Do you undertsand


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 25 helpful posts, so not in Off-Topic discussion threads, posts where you have offered help to someone I'm guessing.


Oh, that's easy I think we all have that.

Just a step to block account spam in hopes to win, I assume.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I will go for the H220 as soon as it comes out (What day/month?)
> 
> I will keep the VR since it will be my main drive, the 1tb is for an enclosure
> 
> I went FX so I could have a more complete build (IE, keyboard, router, powerline etc)
> 
> As of the Magic Ram? I might, still thinking if CAS is better than MHz. I didnt go Intel since I want to overclock to bragt about it, but I dont want to go into delidding and all that hardcoreish stuff? Do you undertsand


Any more extras I can put in?


----------



## F1ynn

Man, this forum has been on my mind all week! I keep changing components and everything! Good heavens i hope i win!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperfifer*
> 
> Long time lurker, never really made an account. First for everything I guess. My build isn't that fancy, honestly the mITX setup is super constraining but I've always wanted a little guy that packed a stupid amount of punch. Not sure of the D14 would actually fit in the Prodigy though.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4941174


Might want to read the OP.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> To be honest. I would love to have a 4p set-up for 24/7 folding.
> 4x 16 core AMD Opteron 6272...they are around $440 each from Microcenter...or even Dual 16 core Opterons at a little higher of a speed.
> A Board that would be compatible...having trouble finding the quad G34 Motherboards.
> 32 or 64GB of ram depending on if I did dual or quad CPU.
> 1200 watt psu
> A cheap graphics card for display and some wood to build a bench/enclosure. Unless I could find a case that could fit it all for an affordable price.
> 
> I try to fold as much as possible on my current gaming rig but I can't always dud to work, study or gaming. I joined the Folding at Home cause when my Grandmother died from complications with alzheimer's. This is why it would be the "ultimate" computer for me.


Bout the cheapest board you'll find https://www.wiredzone.com/Supermicro-H8QGi+-F-Motherboard-SWTX-w--Quad-1944-pin-S-G34~10020000~0.htm


----------



## iamwardicus

Congrats Angrybutcher! That's a sweet looking rigbuilder!

I edited my Upgrade build should I win a random draw! It's in the sig. I also have some playroom should the GTX Titan be reasonably priced or should I want a 690 I could squeeze it in there somewhere with a little modification to the shopping cart


----------



## genidoi

I would like a dream rig very much!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2wenty*
> 
> This is sick!
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4943018


Read the OP more carefully.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Read the OP more carefully.


His first post here! I just can believe some people, They see the word 'Win' or 'Free' and its the only thing they do. $10 bet they will only post in this thread, none other


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Read the OP more carefully.


His first post here! I just can believe some people, They see the word 'Win' or 'Free' and its the only thing they do. $10 bet they will only post in this thread, none other


----------



## PedroC1999

9 Posts in 1 click!

Deleted


----------



## Nethermir

Do we need to post a new rig for the month of February?


----------



## chris0177

Nethermir, no just the one posting of the rig.


----------



## Shrak

Congrats to Angrybutcher!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Do we need to post a new rig for the month of February?


Right from the OP..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> 
> *You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for*.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I have the strange urge to if I update my rig do I need to make a post to point it out. Or, a post pointing back to the post number where I updated my rig builder.

On a more serious note I wonder how many people besides me had mix match sockets and processors. Would love it if there was a way we could see a chart on what everyone picked up. I'd do it but I'm a little too lazy. I actually opted for a monitor and I'm not even sure if that is allowed to be part of the rig.


----------



## PedroC1999

The monitor is allowed, pretty much anything electronic is allowed. As for the update, just update the post and its upto you to point it out or to just update it. I suggest doing it in rig builder and providing a link to it in the post


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> The monitor is allowed, pretty much anything electronic is allowed. As for the update, just update the post and its upto you to point it out or to just update it. I suggest doing it in rig builder and providing a link to it in the post


I was only joking with the update part. I noticed it was one of the few pages where no one posted "update for feb." within it.

Just took a look at your dream rig. It is nice to someone still rocking AMD. You actually managed to fit a whole lot stuff within the budget. I'm actually considering saving my money extra and just buying my rig, minus the monitor and gpu in sli. I'd rather wait until the summer, fall to check out Haswell first.


----------



## lordhinton

flicking through i failed to find anything about us allowing to upgrade our current systems rather than build a new, is that valid?

thanks
-lordhinton


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> flicking through i failed to find anything about us allowing to upgrade our current systems rather than build a new, is that valid?
> 
> thanks
> -lordhinton


upgrade is valid, admin already answered that question.


----------



## lordhinton

thank you, couldn't find it


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

I'd love to actually have a good computer that I can stare at in awe. Right now all I get to use is a laptop with broken screen hooked up to my monitor. Yaaaaaaay

Anywho, yeah, this would make quite the first desktop, let alone build.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4945106

Congrats to Angrybutcher and in advance to any future winners of this awesome contest. Good luck everyone.

Edited it again. Finally just purchased my first SSD (840 120Gb) so I traded that and a few other parts for more fu-fus. If anyone wants to see/comment please do.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> OH MY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this, i don't even....


CONGRATS MAN!


----------



## Purger

This thread was really fun for a while, seeing what people wanted to go with... Now it just gets flooded with questions that have been answered multiple times and crying about people joining just for this thread.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Ello, I know it's a one in a million chance to win, but it doesn't hurt to try right?


I'd say probably more realistically something like one-in-a few thousand.
If you take out the posts that are just boring questions/conversation (like this one) and the fake, "flooding" accounts, probably even lower. ;]


----------



## luciddreamer124

Just wondering, what defines a post as helpful for the 25 posts we need?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Just wondering, what defines a post as helpful for the 25 posts we need?


We don't think it has to be rep, but just 25 posts probably helping people in support/question threads that aren't just random/off topic stuff.


----------



## LordOfTots

SNIP

gnna redo this


----------



## tambok2012

most are intel processor


----------



## Sashimi

Am I the only one who dreams about a $6K rig?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Am I the only one who dreams about a $6K rig?


Hardly. My ultimate dream rig includes $60k worth of Xeons and a board and case that costs another $9k to house them. Imagine all the proteins!


----------



## blizzard182cold

my dream rig is my own i built it from ground up how ever i would have if could have afforded gone for the 3770K 2x690`s and the Asrock Pro series Z77 board instead of the Performance a PCI-e ssd 120+gb 1.5gb per second transfer rate oh oh oh and not to forget a dual rad loop for the 690`s one for the bottom of the case and one that could fit in the roof cpu has a H80 already now for the case modding well well i hope you have deep pockets OCN lol (joking) but yeh all jokes aside i love the way the mambo artists do there T-shirts and what nots and would believe a pc of that nature to look just as good yet very diff to what we see each and every day thanks


----------



## luciddreamer124

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Thanks so much for the opportunity to possibly win some killer gear which would be put to great use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dream rig :http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4948824
> 
> *Or within the confines of the 2500 USD budget, i would get:
> *






*CPU*
i7 3930K



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Graphics*
MSI GTX 680 Lightning x 2

*Power*
CORSAIR HX Series HX850



*Motherboard*
ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA/THUNDERFX


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*
RAM*
CORSAIR Dominator 16GB

*Case*
SWITCH 810

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 830 SSD 256 GB

*Cooling*
EK Waterblocks/BP fittings/alphacool Monsta rads etc etc (*USED*







)

This would then also allow me to do folding, i havent been able to take part as yet.
Ahh if only wishes came true











I hope you realize the Maximus V is an 1155 board, and is not compatible with the 3930k


----------



## Traphix

Congrats Angrybutcher, @OP You should put a link to the rigbuilder of the winners if possible, next to the winners name on the first post


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alkaid*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4951155


Please read the OP, you will only be eligible for next month, that is if you post 20 helpful posts


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> are you a mod or something?


No, im a regular member, just making him aware of the rules since he might have not read them. Im just making mods and admins job a bit easier by telling him myself, and not just relying on Admin which is very busy


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasemotte*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139005
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121716 x2
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239046
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231568
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011
> 
> What is 15 x 10 + 5 : 155


You accidentally listed your CPU twice. ;]


----------



## StayFrosty

Maybe he wanted two.


----------



## Traphix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Maybe he wanted two.


I think he forgot the motherboard.


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hardly. My ultimate dream rig includes $60k worth of Xeons and a board and case that costs another $9k to house them. Imagine all the proteins!


please PM and let me know what that is! i managed to make 100k computer only because i put an iO-Drive Octal in it.


----------



## ghostrider85

Question, did admin won the lottery?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well, I can always hope and dream to win, it would be really nice and finally make use of my 3930k ;~;'
> 
> Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4958190
> PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CPmw
> 
> CPU Cooler
> NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid
> *$133.98*
> 
> Motherboard
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011
> *$419.99*
> 
> Memory
> G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2666
> *$299.99*
> 
> Storage
> OCZ RevoDrive 3 series 240GB PCI-E SSD
> *$318.34*
> _(Hope running this on the lower PCIe slot won't pull down the Crossfire, otherwise I'll just shove this into Hoshi and use Hoshi's SSD instead :3)_
> 
> Video Card
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB
> *$319.99*
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB
> *$319.99*
> EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB _(Becase ~)_
> *$319.99*
> 
> Power Supply
> Corsair AX1200i 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V
> *$305.98*
> 
> Total
> *$2438.25* _At the time~ (+Rebates, but ehhhhhhh ~ x3)_
> 
> I already have an Intel i7 3930k.. Just.. Nothing to use it with ~


it shouldn't disallow CF, but why the 660Ti? as a physx card? if so get a GT640+7970+7970, 640 is more than enough for physx.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> it shouldn't disallow CF, but why the 660Ti? as a physx card? if so get a GT640+7970+7970, 640 is more than enough for physx.


Barkinos, I know and understand that but I'm just throwing it in for the sake of throwing it in (per say).

I've never owned or used a Nvidia aside from the 8800GT 512MB I've brought recently. So I'd actually like to see how a decent Nvidia card operates by itself. It's more of something I'd like use and try but probably won't ever get the chance to buy.
This is just a list of some dream components (for me) to work with. I'd be happy with just getting a nice LGA2011 board to make use of the 3930k I've had lying around for like 6 months now. ^^;

So yes, whilst I've read up and know the 660Ti is way beyond what's even required for a maximum performance Hybrid Phsyx setup it's just something I'd like to have a go at using and to see how they perform for my usage.


----------



## ocfanboy

Do we post a new rig every month? Or if we post one rig we automatically entered into the comp every month?


----------



## ghostrider85

...,


----------



## PedroC1999

Read the OP...

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


----------



## ocfanboy

[/quote]and here we go again.[/quote]

Thanks thats very helpful answer...
u want me to read through every single post to find the answer?


----------



## ghostrider85

that has been asked and answered more than a dozen times, read the first post.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> that has been asked and answered more than a dozen times, read the first post.


For every 10 posts someone 2 questions tgat rate directly to the OP
Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> and here we go again.


That's what I was thinking. Some people.... Simply can't read.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*


and here we go again.[/quote]

Thanks thats very helpful answer...
u want me to read through every single post to find the answer?[/quote]

If you care so little, then you don't need to enter the contest. The place is giving out FREE $2500 rigs, and you want to be so lazy? Some people, sheesh.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This would be my first post of my rig admin last January entry....... Post #474 Page #48....
> 
> I would like to change my parts according to the current prices as of this month .....
> I hope this way the others will follow also for 1 person 1 entry on this opportunity given by the Admin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this would be the updates on my rig for the end of Month of February entry ....
> 
> CPU : Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor = $560.98
> 
> CPU Cooler : Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler = $84.99
> 
> Motherboard : Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard = $321.98
> 
> RAM : Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory = $94.98
> 
> SSD : Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk = $119.95
> 
> HDD : Western Digital Caviar Green 1.5TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive = $89.99
> 
> GPU : Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card = $379.99
> 
> GPU : Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card = $379.99
> 
> Case : Corsair Vengeance C70 (White) ATX Mid Tower Case = $79.99
> 
> PSU : XFX ProSeries 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply = $122.75
> 
> Optical Drive : Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer = $19.98
> 
> Case Fans : Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans = $27.99 X 4(2-Pack) = $111.96
> 
> Keyboard : Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Elite Wired Gaming Keyboard = $82.00
> 
> Mouse : Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse = $44.99
> 
> Total Cost is = $2494.52 (including mail rebates and Shipping cost)
> 
> Here the link of my prices and parts http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CNAk .....
> 
> Hope I win for this month...as a greatest gift for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again OCN for this wonderful opportunity.....


All you have to do is edit your rig builder as you please, no need to do all of this.


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> All you have to do is edit your rig builder as you please, no need to do all of this.


and we have different way how to edit it....does any problem with this General 123? im just only being fair on what i did.....


----------



## Sashimi

Woohoo!!!! Updated rig builder with costs and my dream rig just hit $11.5k AUD in cost excluding all fittings, tubes, coolants and shipping!!!!


----------



## ghostrider85

...,


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> admin instruction is pretty clear, just update your post by editing it, no need to post another one.
> you won't gonna double your chance of winning by posting another rig list.


and thats why i include also my post # and page # to indicate that its the same entry with an update.... and your thinking im making it to increase the chance of winning..... no dude.... and does it decrease your chance of winning because i made that thing?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*
> 
> Do we post a new rig every month? Or if we post one rig we automatically entered into the comp every month?


You only need to enter your rig once and there will be a draw every month


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4959176/version/4959178
> 
> Here's hoping to win something in 2013!!!


Hoping to win something more than a miniature set of screwdrivers out a Christmas cracker. x3


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> and thats why i include also my post # and page # to indicate that its the same entry with an update.... and your thinking im making it to increase the chance of winning..... no dude.... and does it decrease your chance of winning because i made that thing?


It is not about that at all. All you have to do is either:
1. Use rig builder as Admin specified, so you can simply go to your profile and edit the rig with no need to edit the post.
2. Click the pencil in the bottom left corner of your original post and change it.


----------



## caraboose

People here are being such asshats.
If somebody can't be bothered to read what admin posted, or use the search function then just ignore them and let them find it on their own.

Plus, the chances of winning are so incredibly slim there is really no point in being a turd to other members.


----------



## MP-Canuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> People here are being such asshats.
> If somebody can't be bothered to read what admin posted, or use the search function then just ignore them and let them find it on their own.
> 
> Plus, the chances of winning are so incredibly slim there is really no point in being a turd to other members.


Agreed.

People need to chill. Its just a contest. Just be happy you can enter and thank the Admin for being so generous to hold a contest like this.


----------



## chropose

Quick question here, can we change our rig parts?

Thanks.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Quick question here, can we change our rig parts?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you may. Go back to your original post and edit it to reflect your changes. Ignore the insults that are going to start flying any minute. I got a warning over responding to these guys.


----------



## chropose

Alrighty then. Thanks.


----------



## evilferret

Been a bit busy but wanted to say thanks and congrats to last month winner!

Wish I had more free time to check up here as often as I like.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

damn I never win...guess I'll keep my pockets empty...lol!
Congrats to the winner!!!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norrisninja*
> 
> Im in, thanks for this opportunity!
> 
> Case: Corsair C70 Military Green
> CPU: Intel 3930K
> Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Assassin2
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance CMZ32GX3M4A 1600C9 32GB (4x8) DDR3
> Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler
> Graphics Card: ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II Top Edition
> Storage: 1x Intel 520 Series 120GB SSD 1x Western Digital WD Green 3TBWD30EZRX
> Power Supply: Corsair AX860i Platinum Power Supply
> OS: Windows 7 Home 64bit
> Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224BB/BEBS SATA DVDRW Drive OEM
> 
> Thanks I think its 2500+ but i guess i can cut back on a lot of things


Uhm, chuck Norris can't buy his dream rig?


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Uhm, chuck Norris can't buy his dream rig?


Chuck Norris can't dream because he doesn't sleep. He waits.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> Posting a revised more realistic rig. It is basically an epic HTPC. Sourced from pccasegear.com, which is a good pc gear shop in my country (aus).
> 
> BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case Black $99.00
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX Motherboard $214.00
> 
> Intel Core i7 3770K $335.00
> 
> Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD Retail Box $209.00
> 
> Western Digital WD Blue WD10JPVT 1TB $95.00
> 
> Silverstone Strider 650W Gold ST65F-G $165.00
> 
> ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCu II 4GB $659.00
> 
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler $145.00
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A2400C10 (2x8GB) DDR3 $299.00
> 
> Xbox 360 Black Wireless Controller for Windows $55.00
> 
> Logitech K400R Wireless Touch Keyboard $49.00
> 
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack $39.00
> 
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack $39.00
> 
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan $23.00
> 
> Sub-Total: $2425.00










A HTPC with a GTX680


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Uhm, chuck Norris can't buy his dream rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Norris can't dream because he doesn't sleep. He waits.
Click to expand...

Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## chris0177

Chuck Norris jokes are the best.


----------



## MadGoat

Lil' Bump for this super roxorz thread...


----------



## ManOfC

edit the first post and update your rig builder or post if prices and set ups change.


----------



## ManOfC

btw my respone was to people on pervious pages still asking how do they do this and that, all you need to do is go to the Original post from Admin. From that post alone you will get your answer, any other questions you want to ask by all means go ahead. just helping out







:


----------



## ManOfC

Nice rig builds people, those are some obvious enthusiast looking builds. Nice builds though loving those enthusiast looking monster's back to reading, and preparing papers.


----------



## Traphix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callumpy*
> 
> Threw this together on Newegg, everythings seems cheaper in america.


That's because it is







, atleast for computers and what not.
Also, why did you choose the crucial M4, there's much faster ssds out. However when the M4 came out it was the best. The m5 comes out soon I heard.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callumpy*
> 
> Threw this together on Newegg, everythings seems cheaper in america.


Where are you? New egg don't ship internationally


----------



## Callumpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traphix*
> 
> That's because it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , atleast for computers and what not.
> Also, why did you choose the crucial M4, there's much faster ssds out. However when the M4 came out it was the best. The m5 comes out soon I heard.


Ha, very true, when I made the list I rushed it.

If I actually win, hopefully whoever deals with this will realize I chose bad products and just sneak better ones in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Where are you? New egg don't ship internationally


I'm in the United Kingdom.


----------



## slurk2k

can members from scandinavia join this competition and have a chance to win?


----------



## PedroC1999

You can joing from anywhere, just it depends if you get all your parts or the money to cover them#
Quote:


> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?
> 
> *Winners!*
> 
> *January - Angrybutcher
> *


Here you go if you cant access the first post


----------



## SonofJor-El

List updated







Though according to Newegg I am paying $300+ less :\


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dctravis*
> 
> Gpu: 4x gtx titan 4x 1000 =$4000


*Gasp

That's gonna be one hell of a beast!!!


----------



## blizzard182cold

hmmm i have been thinking a lot about dual CPU motherboards and if there is a single dual gpu board out there today bar a server board im talking one that you can run at the least tri sli on and with PCI-E 3x for the 600 series and future cards that would actually out perform a the highest end single CPU board with a 3960X overclocked and similar costs if so i`ll use it in upgrading my rig for this comp cheers in advance for any replies


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dctravis*
> 
> Wow couldnt believe it when I saw this thread. Its amazing the amount of contests this oes and free give aways. Anyway heres one more entry... figured just because the giveaway stops at 2500 doesnt mean the build does. It is an ultimate pc thread after all...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4978800
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DC 9000
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu: 3930k HAVE
> 
> Gpu: 4x gtx titan 4x 1000 =$4000
> 
> Mobo: asrock x79 extreme11 HAVE
> 
> Ram: G.skill 64GB @ 2400MHz $700
> 
> Psu: lepa g1600 HAVE
> 
> HDD: 4x 3TB seagate barracude 7200rpm 64MB cache in raid 10 with 6TB usable HAVE
> 
> SSD: 4x 256GB samsung 840 pro in raid0 for ungodly speed $1000
> 
> BD-R: lg super multi blue drive 189.99 HAVE
> 
> Case: currently being designed and will begin construction next month estimated 800 dollars with glass.
> 
> Monitors: 3x yamakasi catleap 27" 3x 319.99 (have one)
> 
> Misc: 3x 250mm fans, 8x 140mm fans, 4x cold cathodes, and a metric crap ton of sata and power extension cables.
> 
> 
> WARNING THIS SPOILER IS NOT FOR THOSE WITH HEART PROBLEMS, WOMEN WHO ARE PREGNANT OR THOSE WHO ARE SENSITIVE TO GAMMA RADIATION. POSSIBLE SIDE EFFECTS OF CLICKING THIS SPOILER ARE: LAUGHING, CRYING, WEEPING, WHEEZING, SNORTING, FITS OF RAGE, INVOLUNTARY MUSCLE SPASMS, ANAL SEEPAGE, THE URGE TO MAKE OTHERS CRY FOR YOUR OWN AMUSEMENT, THE URGE TO GET PRESCRIPTION GLASSES OR A HIGHER RESOLUTION MONITOR TO READ THIS MORE EFFECTIVELY WITHOUT ZOOMING IN, AND IN SOME CASES THE URGE TO PICK A WINNER... THE POSTER CLAIMS NO LIABILITY FOR THOSE INJURED OR HARMED BOTH MENTALLY OR PHYSICALLY DUE TO THE REVEALING OF THIS SPOILER AND ALL PARTIES HEREBY AGREE THAT OCN ROCKS AND THAT THIS GIVE AWAY ROLLS BY THE CLICKING OF THIS SPOILER.
> 
> So to recap for the the components ill be adding it will be $6300 plus my desk build and the water cooling loop. Regardless of if I get it this will hopefully be finished within the next few months although this would definitely help out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking.
> 
> P.S. no im not rich, just in the military and dont have a lot of bills and initial parts from bonus for completing all if my schools.
> 
> Edit: desk will consist of 2x 12'x4' 6061 aluminum sheets 180 bucks each, a 72"x27.5" tempered glass pane and about 18 feet of 1.25" and 16 feet of 1" aluminum square tube.
> 
> My loop will consist of 4 full cover water blocks, ram blocks, hdd and 2.5" ssd blocks if I can find them, cpu, frozen q res, possibly an iwaki md30, and since I dont want to see a single bend in tubing a metric crap ton or 90° compressions fittings.


Well you will not be giving me a heart attack, something else could have triggered, but that is sort of under control.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hkly90*
> 
> Way too monstrous for a broke college kid to afford!
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7-3930K
> 
> RAM
> Corsair Dominator Plaitnum DDR3
> 
> size: 16 GBytes
> 
> OS
> Windows 8 Pro 64Bit
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX Intel Z77 Express Motherboard
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840 SSD
> 
> capacity: 500 GBytes
> 
> Case
> Coolermaster Storm Trooper
> 
> Graphics
> EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ LE
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair H100i
> 
> Total cost of this rig: $2,490 (USD)
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4914001


The 3930K is not compatible with that board, you need an X79 board for a 3930K.

Also might want to get a few more posts done before the end of the month.


----------



## najiro

GTX TITAN IS OUT!
Hmmmm... thinking of editing my entry.. LOL


----------



## AverageNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hkly90*
> 
> Way too monstrous for a broke college kid to afford!
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7-3930K
> 
> RAM
> Corsair Dominator Plaitnum DDR3
> 
> size: 16 GBytes
> 
> OS
> Windows 8 Pro 64Bit
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX Intel Z77 Express Motherboard
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840 SSD
> 
> capacity: 500 GBytes
> 
> Case
> Coolermaster Storm Trooper
> 
> Graphics
> EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ LE
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair H100i
> 
> Total cost of this rig: $2,490 (USD)
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4914001


Good luck fitting a socket 2011 CPU in a socket 1155 Motherboard...


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageNinja*
> 
> Good luck fitting a socket 2011 CPU in a socket 1155 Motherboard...


You just gotta push real hard.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> You just gotta push real hard.


4lb sledgehammer has never failed me yet


----------



## Traphix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landon Heat*
> 
> Thanks Admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 3770k
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77E-ITX
> RAM: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB)
> Storage: SAMSUNG 840 Pro 512GB / Western Digital WD Black 4TB
> Video: GTX 690
> Case: Bitfenix Prodigy (white)
> PSU: CORSAIR AX760i
> 
> Other: VGA cable (for my 15'' lcd)


VGA?! You should be ashamed! Change that expensive ram out for G.Skill with the same specs, for cheaper, get a ssd and hard drive half the size.
And now you have the money to get a nice monitor.


----------



## AverageNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> 4lb sledgehammer has never failed me yet


I'd rather use my current TV. It's about 40kgs (not joking) which is 88LBs


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageNinja*
> 
> I'd rather use my current TV. It's about 40kgs (not joking) which is 88LBs


Lightweight. My old big-screen (before the tube failed) was a Mitsubishi 40" CRT that weighed ~260lbs.
It had its own stand made by Mitsubishi to support it.


----------



## dctravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> 4lb sledgehammer has never failed me yet


I heard if you bend all the pins towards the center you can get the same performance from lesser cpus!!! Thos tricky chip manufacturers.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MClouse*
> 
> Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate stealth edition 2013
> 
> Mouse pad: Razer Destructor 2
> 
> Case: NZXT Phantom 820 Matte Black
> 
> Power Supply: OCZ ZX series 1000Watt Fully Modular
> 
> Graphics card: ASUS GTX 660 Ti
> 
> CPU: Intel i-7 3.4 ghz Ivy Bridge
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155
> 
> RAM: G. SKILL X Series 16 GB DDR3 1600 (2 x 8GB)
> 
> SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 512 GB
> 
> Monitor: BenQ XL2420T
> 
> I took out a few parts to make it be close to 2500. haha. I did make a Rigbuilder. Its called Ultimate Rig. This would be so awesome to win!!!!!


Might want to specify which IB i7 you want.


----------



## Purger

1 more week! This thread makes me love the end of the month! (But hate the first when I find out I didn't win)


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicalpancake*
> 
> Cooling
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE


What on Earth? Holy air cooler, Batman!


----------



## chronicfx

Very suprised I haven't seen someone wanting a high end phase change cooler. This is overclock.net ya know.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Very suprised I haven't seen someone wanting a high end phase change cooler. This is overclock.net ya know.


I wouldn't be able to live with the humming of the compressor lol!


----------



## nanoprobe

I'll have to bring my new rig over to the Overclock.Net BOINC team when I win.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Ok I'm in, thanks again for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4915867
> 
> Only thing I would be upgrading is the CPU, Motherboard, GPU, Memory and SSD. All the rest of the parts would be reused from my current build. Total cost would be $3049.93.
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7-3930K
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011
> 
> GPU
> 3X EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB
> 
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2400C9
> 
> Hard Drive
> SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive
> Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB
> Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB
> 
> Audio
> ASUS Xonar Essence STX
> 
> Power Supply
> CORSAIR AX1200 1200W
> 
> Optical Drive
> ASUS Blu-ray Burner
> 
> Monitor
> Samsung 2493HM 24"
> 
> Case
> Corsair Obsidian 800D
> 
> Cooling
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H100 Water Cooler
> 
> Keyboard
> Logitech G19
> 
> Mouse
> Logitech G9X
> 
> Mouse Pad
> Razor Destructor
> 
> OS
> Windows 7 Ultimate
> 
> What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


I know it's your choice of rig, but as someone who owned a G19, I really wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know it's your choice of rig, but as someone who owned a G19, I really wouldn't recommend it.


I already have a G19, its one of the parts I would be reusing. I actually do like it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I know it's your choice of rig, but as someone who owned a G19, I really wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a G19, its one of the parts I would be reusing. I actually do like it
Click to expand...

Ah fair enough, I just thought the build quality was awful, I wouldn't expect it from a board 1/4 of the price.









However I do miss having macro keys for stuff like Minecraft.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

I've updated my list. Reason listed in comment


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernosaint*
> 
> Cpu: 3770k
> MB: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
> Memory: Corsair 16GB 1600MHz C7
> GPU: Geforce GTX Titan with EK waterblock
> PSU: Seasonic X 660 Platinum
> HDD: 2x WD Caviar Black 2 TB
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Case: Case Labs SM8
> Cooling: Custom Loop (already owned, including CPU block, pump and triple rad)


lol, you're gonna need a penta radiator if you want to cool all of that

Unless it's a 360x3 radiator??????


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> lol, you're gonna need a penta radiator if you want to cool all of that
> 
> Unless it's a 360x3 radiator??????


Don't want to start a debate in this thread, but a single 360 will be enough to cool a 3770 and single Titan.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Is there a certain date you draw, like the last day of the month or 1st day of the new month? Just wondering. xD


----------



## PedroC1999

The first of the month is when they draw, atleast that was when AngryButcher was anounced


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Somehow I doubt they would buy something that you're not even supposed to own in the first place (ES cpus) and you can't run e5-2650s in a 4p configuration. Also, $6700 is no where near the $2500 maximum.
> 
> Edit: didn't notice that he updated the op saying post more expensive stuff...


As I stated it will just be a helping hand.
Having an ES isn't a crime Intel states it but the on supplying me is at fault.

And last they both have the same 4 qpi links but in 2 way systems only 3 are used.
You can actually check the topology.
As a last note micro code is bios based and the die is the same so it would be recognized as a e5-46xx


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> As I stated it will just be a helping hand.
> Having an ES isn't a crime Intel states it but the on supplying me is at fault.
> 
> And last they both have the same 4 qpi links but in 2 way systems only 3 are used.
> You can actually check the topology.
> As a last note micro code is bios based and the die is the same so it would be recognized as a e5-46xx


So you still think they'd give you money to purchase something you're not supposed to be able to purchase in the first place?







Doesn't make much since to me, but hey, if they do it, more power to ya!
Also, I'm not sure where you're getting your information on a E5-2650, but they don't have 4 QPI links.
Here's an excerpt from http://ark.intel.com/products/64590/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2650-20M-Cache-2_00-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI.
Quote:


> # of QPI Links 2
> Max CPU Configuration 2


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> *Alienware M18X R2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *$2,492.80*
> 
> *PROCESSOR* 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM (6MB Cache, up to 3.4GHz w/ Turbo Boost 2.0)
> *OPERATING SYSTEM* Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit
> *MEMORY 8GB* (2 X 4GB) Dual Channel DDR3 at 1600MHz
> *HARD DRIVE* 500GB 7,200 RPM SATA 3Gb/s
> *VIDEO CARD* Dual 2GB GDDR5 AMD Radeon™ HD 7970M - CrossFireX™ Enabled
> *WIRELESS + BLUETOOTH* Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230 With Bluetooth 4.0
> *INTERNAL OPTICAL DRIVE* Slot-Loading Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)
> *COLOR* Space Black Anodized Aluminum
> *ALIENFX COLOR* Quasar Blue
> *SOUND OPTIONS* Creative Sound Blaster Recon3Di with THX TruStudio Pro Software
> *LCD PANEL* 18.4 inch (467.36 mm) WLED WideFHD (1080p) display (1920 X 1080)
> *Primary Battery* 96WHr 12-Cell Primary Battery


cant be a laptop buddy!


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> I just want a GTX 690 ($1000)....
> 
> Don't really need anything else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope that's okay...)


Why would you?


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Why would you?


Because 2x 1440p monitors are looking real enticing....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> So you still think they'd give you money to purchase something you're not supposed to be able to purchase in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much since to me, but hey, if they do it, more power to ya!
> Also, I'm not sure where you're getting your information on a E5-2650, but they don't have 4 QPI links.
> Here's an excerpt from http://ark.intel.com/products/64590/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2650-20M-Cache-2_00-GHz-8_00-GTs-Intel-QPI.


Check the layout of some dp rigs 3 qpi links so the 2 links is a lie anyways.
Multiple sites have stated it has 4 full qpi links.
Intel did it with the e7-48xx and e7-88xx and they did it again.


----------



## Sashimi

Woohoo!! Edited rig builder to include quad SLI GTX Titan. Total price now close to 15k AUD.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Because 2x 1440p monitors are looking real enticing....


So is the 2GB card I guess.... nobody games on 2 monitors anyway.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Because 2x 1440p monitors are looking real enticing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the 2GB card I guess.... nobody games on 2 monitors anyway.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

It's either one big monitor... or at least three smaller ones.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

How about just two GTX Titans? Can you do that for a brotha?


----------



## kenpachiroks

Thank god it's not a leap year. One agonizing day lesser to wait.


----------



## eliongater

Can we include parts that are not yet released or about to be released? (maybe haswell)


----------



## eliongater

Double post


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Can we include parts that are not yet released or about to be released? (maybe haswell)


I suggest to use parts that are available now, it wouldn't make sense to win something that cannot be delivered. You can update your dream rig with Haswell once it comes out. But that's just my opinion


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4912549
> 
> $7.3K


The rig is supposed to amount to $2500, not $7300. And that rig you built is not worth over 7 grand, like $3500 at best!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The rig is supposed to amount to $2500, not $7300. And that rig you built is not worth over 7 grand, like $3500 at best!


In the first post, admin says that you can post builds that cost more than $2500 but they can only give you $2500 towards your build. You can post the most crazy build ever and have it cost $10k but they'll only pay for $2500 of it.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The rig is supposed to amount to $2500, not $7300. And that rig you built is not worth over 7 grand, like $3500 at best!


Wrong...

From the rules
Quote:


> * You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.


----------



## $ilent

Ah my bad, seems pointless to make a build like 3 times the cost ocn can commit though, otherwise youd buy it yourself?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Well, one day left, we'll see who wins


----------



## PedroC1999

Lets just hope its me









Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


----------



## iSw3de

Good luck everyone!
Soon a new winner


----------



## PedroC1999

When will it be announced (Please answer in GMT time)


----------



## chronicfx

Pretty selfish







Since I can't convert that to Eastern time without looking it up..


----------



## TheMadProfessor

If it's anything like last month's drawing, it will be tomorrow at about 1200 CST (1800 GMT).

Handy conversion chart for the U.S.:

If it is 12:00 PM (noon) GMT

Then it is:
Eastern Time: 7 AM
Central Time: 6 AM
Mountain Time: 5 AM
Pacific Time: 4 AM
Alaska: 3 AM
Hawaii: 2 AM


----------



## barkinos98

call me self centered, but i wish i win


----------



## CasperGS

bump


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> bump


This is the one thread on OCN that will never need a bump this year.


----------



## mxfreek09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> This is the one thread on OCN that will never need a bump this year.


This ^


----------



## CasperGS

Sorry just wanted to move it up on my list.


----------



## Jaacckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> call me self centered, but i wish i win


Join the rest of us


----------



## StatikGP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> Join the rest of us


lol yeah.. GJ stating the obvious.. you wouldn't have entered if you didn't wish to win. I'll be giving my old system to a special needs home for teenagers if I win. They don't have money to afford a computer


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainvera*
> 
> Skill test answer is.. I don't know... 155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nzxt phantom 401 gunmetal = 100
> CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX850 = 169.99
> EVGA X79 FTW 151-SE-E777-K2 LGA 2011 Intel X79 = 349.99
> Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz = 569.99
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 8GB (4 x 4GB) 1866 = 200
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i = 109.99
> EVGA 06G-P4-2791-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked 6GB = 1019.99
> 
> Total = 2520$ give or take..
> Oh I forgot to mention I'll "insert sad inspiring story here"! Nah not really it'd just be freaking awesome and I'd finally have my first desktop and stop having to overclock my MacBook pro...
> 
> Btw: who won the first draw?!


Quote:


> Winners!
> 
> January - Angrybutcher


----------



## ibleedspeed

Round 2! Just around the corner folks....Made my feb updates tonight Because things change...I have recently made a few purchases towards my build and so freed up some room for my ultimate rig to upgrade....changed the video cards to a pair of EVGA GTX680 4GB cards... and stepped it up to an Asus Maximus V extreme.... If I dont win this month I might Switch it up to a micro ATX build next month







Good luck in round 2 contestants


----------



## jhager8783

didn't know how to delete post... sorry for using up space


----------



## markallen1988

Good luck everyone!


----------



## luciddreamer124




----------



## Ghooble

Birthday on the 4th! C'mon Lady Luck.

_*glances at Admin*_


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StatikGP*
> 
> lol yeah.. GJ stating the obvious.. you wouldn't have entered if you didn't wish to win. I'll be giving my old system to a special needs home for teenagers if I win. They don't have money to afford a computer


In my case, I plan to give my old system to my roomie, who's currently chugging along with a Phenom II 945. The i7 will be a big boost since whenever I see him on his computer Chrome has like 327846783242 tabs open and he has a dozen applications running at once.


----------



## Pawelr98

Phenom II can hold a lot of things. I have this cpu(actually I have 965 but that's the same architecture) and it's doing it's job fine at everyday tasks(wchich means 30-40 tabs in chrome,skype,steam,antivirus,hamachi,webcam software and playing a 480p video).Core usage is about 20-30%. So you don't have to giveaway him I7 (i would just "share" this older system).


----------



## ONE 2 NV

I'm guilty of having 1000+ tabs open on chrome myself


----------



## Jimbags

february winner drawn yet? goodluck all


----------



## Skorpian

When will the winner be announced







?


----------



## ONE 2 NV

It would be nice to see a low post newbie win. Though I have a low post count, I have "ghosted" this site for years. Good luck to all.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ONE 2 NV*
> 
> It would be nice to see a low post newbie win. Though I have a low post count, I have "ghosted" this site for years. Good luck to all.


It is what it is. Most of us ghosted for a long time before posting anyway!


----------



## dalf

First post shows the winners name. It would be nice to have a link to their posts where we can see the rig they will buy.
And it would be nice if the winners post pictures









good luck !


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalf*
> 
> First post shows the winners name. It would be nice to have a link to their posts where we can see the rig they will buy.
> And it would be nice if the winners post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck !


I agree with this idea as well! With luck the winners will share the builds they end up creating / improving upon as this year goes on.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I agree with this idea as well! With luck the winners will share the builds they end up creating / improving upon as this year goes on.


If I remember correctly, the Admin quoted the first winner in a post.


----------



## Magariz

Ugh sooooo praying lol.


----------



## barkinos98

birthday on the 7th, come on!







but i dont have any plans to give my current rig to anyone, since the only thing i have now is my mac and i need a laptop


----------



## Hartk1213

If I win...I'll do a complete very detailed and thorough build log for everyone to see ...I would hope all the winners do  best of luck to you all


----------



## Falmod

I think personally if you win it should be made a requirement to post a build log


----------



## CasperGS

Good luck everyone.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Good luck all, fingers crossed.


----------



## CloudX

GL all!


----------



## .theMetal

Bumping to the top of my list to better watch







Good Luck folks.


----------



## yoi

im scared but i got a feeling ;_; - _*fingers crosses*_


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> im scared but i got a feeling ;_; - _*fingers crosses*_


You also have a feeling that I'm going to be the one this month. What a coincidence.


----------



## lordhinton

itd be nice but i never win stuff so probably not me







, good luck all!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

If I win, awesome...

If not, my current rig is more than sufficient for my purposes...


----------



## FailofWar125

I need a new pc <3


----------



## altereDad

It's funny. I've given up on crossing my anything. Good luck and congrats to this month's lucky bugger. I may want one, but certainly, I don't need it if I can manage to get online. On the upside, the site helped me get a core set. Now I need to slowly piece it together.


----------



## altereDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> I think personally if you win it should be made a requirement to post a build log


This would be a nice thing to see.


----------



## PedroC1999

Errr, any news from Admin?

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Patience is a virtue, Pedroc...


----------



## lordhinton

hees sleeping, well yno







, just view his profile


----------



## PedroC1999

Yh i guess. Any idea if he forgot to put his alarm on?









Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


----------



## Falmod

The admin will take as long as it takes in the meantime be patient


----------



## lordhinton

he will announce when he is ready







, (most likely when im fast asleep ¬_¬ )


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> If I win...I'll do a complete very detailed and thorough build log for everyone to see ...I would hope all the winners do  best of luck to you all


Oh yeah, I totally plan to do a build log if I win.


----------



## R3apR369

Same here. I'm doing a CaseLabs M10 with EK Plexi waterblock setup for gpu,cpu, and ram. Going to do clear tubing with ice dragon coolant. (IF I WIN!) Lol.


----------



## Rickles

I think if I won I would probably just use it on new gpus and a good surround monitor set up.. maybe upgrade CPU as well.. don't think I will have to worry about it though


----------



## SavellM

Pick me Pick me








Totally not self centered, haha...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Lottery day. xD


----------



## yoi

if i win , ill donate my current rig lol (its obsolete but its still functional)


----------



## AlDyer

Good luck and merry $ma$


----------



## jeffro37

Should be close to finding out who has won.. Good luck everybody


----------



## PedroC1999

Good luck everyone, shouldnt have to wait much longer. And just for the record... No hard feelings


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolverineM*
> 
> This is the rig I came up with using rigbuilder
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4847354


I want you to know that that will not work, the 3770K is an 1155 socket, where as the ASUS P9X79 WS is a socket 2011 motherboard. Someone has probably already mentioned this, but I figured if no one has, I should.


----------



## jeffro37

They must have decided to draw tomorrow instead


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> if i win , ill donate my current rig lol (its obsolete but its still functional)


I will gladly take it. Mine Motherboard is showing signs of death


----------



## jeffro37

They must have decided to draw tomorrow. I have not seen admin online all this afternoon.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Its OK he's busy picking me


----------



## iMica

Angry butcher probably won.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Angry butcher probably won.


I doubt it. Considering that he won for January, I would think that his name would be taken out of the proverbial hat for the remaining drawings.


----------



## jhager8783

I hope I win, my buddy Steve would be so happy to get my current rig lol. He had a sweet rig that he lost in hurricane Sandy. Being a fabricator, he built a case from scratch with two built-in reservoirs, most of the coolant lines were also built into the rig from the back so you only saw them in sections where he wanted them to be seen. I wish I had a pic to show, it was freakin' awesome!


----------



## EliteGhost

Good luck everyone!


----------



## F1ynn

Time is almost here!!!! i'm crossing my fingers!!!!!! Good luck everyone!!!

ahh! my post is 666 i'm cursed !!


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> Time is almost here!!!! i'm crossing my fingers!!!!!! Good luck everyone!!!


idk why but i just randomly noticed yu have 666 posts...quick post again


----------



## DrCatHands

Guess they're not drawing today? Oh well... I've got work to get done anyway.


----------



## iMica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I doubt it. Considering that he won for January, I would think that his name would be taken out of the proverbial hat for the remaining drawings.


Was sarcasm but ok.


----------



## altereDad

Think I'll update my rig later one this week. Needs/Wants have changed in regards to the dream machine.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quick question, Would a FX6300 bottleneck a Titan?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Quick question, Would a FX6300 bottleneck a Titan?


probably would, i've heard/read somewhere that the 3570K without any OC might/will/did bottleneck the titan, so i believe it will even at 5ghz or such.


----------



## pappous_soulis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Quick question, Would a FX6300 bottleneck a Titan?


The whole CPU-bottlenecking-the-GPU concept is totally dependent on the game. Most games won't bottleneck with an average CPU, but Crysis 3 will for example.


----------



## GoldenTiger

So, did I win yet? Hhaha.


----------



## jeffro37

Hopefully they will post the winner today? Good luck everybody


----------



## mirchandise

Indeed, good luck everybody.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Admin: PSYCH. We aren't giving away any rigs! Angrybutcher doesn't even exist!!!


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Admin: PSYCH. We aren't giving away any rigs! Angrybutcher doesn't even exist!!!


lol that's my luck


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Admin: PSYCH. We aren't giving away any rigs! Angrybutcher doesn't even exist!!!


Wait, are you actually serious...?


----------



## Kanalplus

Would be nice to see this thread kinda clear and actually see The Dream builds posted. I really enjoy to see what others have put together but first i need to go through 20 pages of "IF I WIN" and totally unrelated stuff to se at least 1 build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Quick question, Would a FX6300 bottleneck a Titan?


You rreally know where to ask... seriously...


----------



## altereDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Wait, are you actually serious...?


HAHAHA! If they did that, there would be a lot of people that are here for nothing.
I've been reading a lot of the Servers section recently and getting ideas together.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Wait, are you actually serious...?


LMAO


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Wait, are you actually serious...?


The user exists. so... He is just a troll.


----------



## luciddreamer124

wow. It was just a joke lol


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> wow. It was just a joke lol


"Joke"? What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## sunset1

well good luck to everyone just passing thru nothing to see here.. :>
time for some old scholl benching.. ;>
sunset1


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> "Joke"? What kind of sorcery is this?


I have never heard of such a thing on this forum. Is it something edible?


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> I have never heard of such a thing on this forum. Is it something edible?


It's a thirst quencher


----------



## PedroC1999

Can I ask what is Admins time zone? Not that im impatient just Im wondering


----------



## dejahboi

Good luck!!


----------



## Atomfix

Well, I don't see a winner posted yet.... But Good Luck!









Exciting!!!


----------



## NeoReaper

Deleted.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8150
> Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt
> Graphics Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680
> Case: Coolermaster HAF 922
> Power Supply: Corsair TX850 V2
> RAM: Corsair XMS 32GB
> SSD: Crucial M4 512GB
> HDD: Western Digital Velociraptor 1TB
> Sound Card: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium HD
> Disc Drive: Pioneer BDRW
> 
> Total Price: £2,476.93


I dont know if that is still eligibal for this Last month, but good luck if it gets counted


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Can I ask what is Admins time zone? Not that im impatient just Im wondering


Judging from angrybutcher's recent experience, it may take a PM to admin, Chipp or ENTERPRISE to get things moving.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Can I ask what is Admins time zone? Not that im impatient just Im wondering


u obviously are


----------



## chronicfx

It's Saturday.. Banks aren't open anyways. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Judging from angrybutcher's recent experience, it may take a PM to admin, Chipp or ENTERPRISE to get things moving.


So... if I PM all three of them I'm sure to win! Thanks Quantum, I'll credit you in my build log!


----------



## mirchandise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So... if I PM all three of them I'm sure to win! Thanks Quantum, I'll credit you in my build log!


Too late I already PMd them, better luck next time.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Anyway folks, just relax, I'm sure they don't need like 374632472 PMs







Be patient and let's all vicariously enjoy the thrill of speccing out systems


----------



## MrDucktape

1337 machine


----------



## GoldenTiger

Move along, nothing to see here... wink wink.


----------



## h0thead132

[Ignore this post]

Bumping this up higher in my subscriptions to easier follow it


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> [Ignore this post]
> 
> Bumping this up higher in my subscriptions to easier follow it


i just couldnt ignore that







, bumping too


----------



## ginger_nuts

If this thread was started on the 8th of January, would not every month there after be on the 8th?


----------



## jeffro37

I believe they gave the first 1 away on the 1st of Feb. Hopefully they are just taking the weekend off?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Yeah, most people seem to forget that staff members have lives outside of the websites the administrate and/or moderate...

Just look at this delay as an opportunity to fine tune your entry prior to the drawing.


----------



## altereDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Just look at this delay as an opportunity to fine tune your entry prior to the drawing.


Good idea. I was thinking about blowing over the $2500 mark just for the hell of it.


----------



## rent.a.john

I'll just take some SLI Titans and a Samsung 840 SSD thank you very much


----------



## just4funuk

Would put the money towards a

AMD 4 processor 32/48 core folding rig
Super micro motherboard


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Post not needed/deletable. I've been updating my first post instead.


----------



## PedroC1999

Not joking, But do you think something might have happend to Admin?


----------



## driftingforlife

Stop fretting people, he is a busy man.


----------



## carmas

Just relax guys. Is it really so bad if you have to wait a few more days? Admin, Chipp and the other have other things to do besides following this thread.
Anyway, with the number of participants the chance of winning is rather small, so I think it's better to enjoy the weekend rather than getting impatient with the outcome of this giveaway.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> Just relax guys. Is it really so bad if you have to wait a few more days? Admin, Chipp and the other have other things to do besides following this thread.
> Anyway, with the number of participants the chance of winning is rather small, so I think it's better to enjoy the weekend rather than getting impatient with the outcome of this giveaway.


I agree







This will be powerball by December


----------



## john1016

Moving this thread up my sub list, good luck all.


----------



## WR6133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Awesome contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thanks Admin for your generosity. *I would die if I got help in putting my rig together*. Here it is, I'll put it into rig builder later.


Make sure he doesn't win that may be counted as assisted suicide


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> Make sure he doesn't win that may be counted as assisted suicide


Lmao not literally! Good one though, good one...


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Awesome contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thanks Admin for your generosity. I would die if I got help in putting my rig together. Here it is, I'll put it into rig builder later.
> 
> Case: Aerocool Strike X St Black Edition(I already own)
> 
> Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply(I already own)
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 [$429.99] Frys Electronics
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor [$539.99] Newegg
> 
> RAM: 2x CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model CMT32GX3M4X1866C9 [$439.99 EA] Newegg
> 
> GPU: 2x DIAMOND 7970PE53G Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card [$419.99 EA] Newegg
> 
> SSD: 2x Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F240GBGS-BK 2.5" 240GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)[ $219.99 EA] Newegg
> 
> HDD: 4x WD Green WDBAAY0030HNC-NRSN 3TB IntelliPower SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive[$149.99 EA] Newegg
> 
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit[$309.99] Newegg
> 
> Optical Drive: ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM[$17.99] Newegg
> 
> Optical Drive: ASUS Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA Blu-ray Burner BW-14D1XT [$79.99] Newegg
> 
> Monitor: 3x Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" Black 7ms IPS-Panel Height, Swivel Adjustable Widescreen LCD Monitor 370 cd/m2 DC 100,000:1 (1000:1) [$1099.99 EA] Newegg
> 
> Total: $7,589.18 Including taxes and shipping
> 
> Water Cooling System
> 
> Tubing: PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD - 10ft Retail Pack - Bloodshed Red (PFLEXA10-58-R) w/ Free Sys Prep [$24.99] Newegg
> 
> Radiator: Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator (Silverstone / Cooler Master / Yate Loon / Bitfenix) [$104.99] Newegg
> 
> Pump: Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE 12v Water Pump - PWM Enabled w/ G1/4 Thread Ports (Perfectly Tapped) [$134.99] Newegg
> 
> Reservoir: Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 Inline Reservoir - Ice Black (BP-WTZM250P-IBKBK) [$49.95] Newegg
> 
> CPU Block: EK Supremacy Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel (EK-Supremacy - Acetal + Nickel) [$76.99] Newegg
> 
> GPU Block : 2x EK Radeon HD 7970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-FC7970 - Acetal + Nickel CSQ) [$112.99 EA] Newegg
> 
> RAM Block: 2x EK Corsair Dominator Series X4 Ram Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-RAM Dominator X4 - []Acetal+Nickel CSQ) [$56.99 EA] Newegg
> 
> Motherboard Block: EK ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Full Board Cooling Block Kit - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal+Nickel CSQ) [$127.99] Newegg
> 
> Fans: 7x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - Red LED (BFF-LPRO-20025R-RP) [$20.99 EA] Newegg
> 
> Total: $1066.30 Including taxes and shipping
> 
> Grand Total (Excluding fittings extra cables and other tidbits) $8655.48


Admin did say you could go over $2500, but $6155 seems a little too much lol.


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Admin did say you could go over $2500, but $6155 seems a little too much lol.


Oops, forgot to mention I'd gladly cover all of the overages.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> Make sure he doesn't win that may be counted as assisted suicide


----------



## TFchris

holy crap... congrats to the winner(s) / future winner(s) .__.

too bad i can't join T_T


----------



## ManOfC

Yeah he did say you could go over 2500 for the ultimate build contest.. but they would only fork over 2500 in parts. so the rest that would be on you.


----------



## PedroC1999

I PMed him abotu this a while ago, his responce was something like...

"we can only gaurantee to pay $2500, but we will do our best to cover anything above it aslong as its reasonable"

This makes me think that max of max would be $2600


----------



## Dienz

A lot of folks have some very awesome builds put together! Kind of makes me think the one I actually have now isn't that good







Except for my gpu.. which is good!


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFchris*
> 
> holy crap... congrats to the winner(s) / future winner(s) .__.
> 
> too bad i can't join T_T


You can join in you just have to have atleast 25 positive posts and be an active member for a month.


----------



## iMica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> OH NO I FORGOT TO POST MY RIG FOR FEBRUARY DX it's just gonna be finishing my SwitchBox and My Prodigy, hope this counts for feb, if not then march.


You dont have to repost every month do you?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> OH NO I FORGOT TO POST MY RIG FOR FEBRUARY DX it's just gonna be finishing my SwitchBox and My Prodigy, hope this counts for feb, if not then march.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to repost every month do you?
Click to expand...

You only need to post once. You don't need one for every month.


----------



## R3apR369

^ You only need to post your rig once. You DO need to have at least 25 posts per month though if you want to be counted in the monthly drawing.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WaitWhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> You dont have to repost every month do you?


Nah you dont

OP shows you only have to post once and it'll count for every other month


----------



## phillyd

oops, well I edited the post with rig details.


----------



## PedroC1999

^^ Hello, please bare in mind that Admin said $2500 USD, not 2500 Euros. If you make the conversion for Euros to USD it will be almost 3350 USD. That is $1000 over and Admin will probably not be able to pay for it all. Just to make you aware


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Builds can be over 2500$ but OP will only be covering 2500$ of it maybe a tad more.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Builds can be over 2500$ but OP will only be covering 2500$ of it maybe a tad more.


Yes, I was just saying because the user might have interpreated it as 2500 euros as 2650 is pretty close without the conversion


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Yes, I was just saying because the user might have interpreated it as 2500 euros as 2650 is pretty close without the conversion


----------



## PedroC1999

I didnt want him to be dissapointed if the Admin emails him a bill with -$1000 written on it


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> ^ You only need to post your rig once. You DO need to have at least 25 posts per month though if you want to be counted in the monthly drawing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


I don't think its 25 per month, It's 25 total at the time of the drawing...


----------



## jeffro37

That is true. Just need to have atleast 25 helpful post for your build to be eligible for the contest. Once you have the 25 you are good for the rest of the year


----------



## TFchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> That is true. Just need to have atleast 25 helpful post for your build to be eligible for the contest. Once you have the 25 you are good for the rest of the year


well, that's good to hear. I guess i'll try my luck for next month later in the week.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I didnt want him to be dissapointed if the Admin emails him a bill with -$1000 written on it


lolz, that would suck but the 1st post says it all, so we all have nothing to worry about. xD


----------



## Quantum Reality

What's probably taking longer is admin having to verify every contestant's post history. :|


----------



## PedroC1999

Well... This is hopefully my last chance to say this... Good Luck all and what ever you do... Make a build log!

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I've been monitoring this thread for awhile and it occurred to me a moment ago that all the extra posts could be doubling each persons chances of winning if the winners are taken from a random generator. I propose that the drawing be taken as it would have for February but afterwards The thread needs to be cleaned out of non entry related posts and a link to a discussion thread for the event should posted in the OP. This would make it easier for the selection process and more orderly.


----------



## luciddreamer124

The drawing is based on number of people who have posted, not how many times they have posted. I asked admin about that earlier and he assured me it was only out of names who had posted in the thread and met the requirements.


----------



## blue-cat

there are simple filters that can show only the total number of contributors and not contributions


----------



## R3apR369

Edit: cancel my previous message. Thanks luciddreamer124 for the follow up on that.


----------



## blooder11181

cant hold my horses.


----------



## iamwardicus

One must have patience - especially when it comes to the drawings & freebies that come from the OCN staff. They do things outside of OCN, and are usually a little slow on releasing names & such for contests - however they do get it done. Regardless, everyone should enter if you meet the requirements, post constructive feedback on builds if something is really off (Intel chip on an AM3 motherboard or something), and just continue to better the OCN community as a whole in the other forums here on OCN. We'll all see the Feb. winner soon enough I'm sure.


----------



## phillyd

I see a whole bunch of people posting z77 dual GPU builds, and I think for most people it would be better to get a 3820 with x79, same price, longer upgrade path, and more PCI-E bandwidth.

In my case I was given a motherboard for free so who cares


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I see a whole bunch of people posting z77 dual GPU builds, and I think for most people it would be better to get an 8320 with x79, same price, longer upgrade path, and more PCI-E bandwidth.
> 
> In my case I was given a motherboard for free so who cares


The 8320 won't fit on an Intel board.

A 3820 might though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The 8320 won't fit on an Intel board.
> 
> A 3820 might though.


sorry my dislexia's showing


----------



## Zboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I see a whole bunch of people posting z77 dual GPU builds, and I think for most people it would be better to get an 8320 with x79, same price, longer upgrade path, and more PCI-E bandwidth.


I am one of those people. Although tempting the 3820 and X79 combo would end up getting replaced just the same as a Z77/Ivy setup in most cases anyway. Only one time have I switched a motherboard without buying a new chip (went from an EVGA P67 FTW to current Asus P8P67 WS Revolution) so for me at least it would be a moot point. Except for this I have always bought one new mobo for every one new chip.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I see a whole bunch of people posting z77 dual GPU builds, and I think for most people it would be better to get a 3820 with x79, same price, longer upgrade path, and more PCI-E bandwidth.
> 
> In my case I was given a motherboard for free so who cares


I was thinking the same. Although a decent Z79 board will be a little more cash, people shouldn't have a problem squeeze a little.

I guess I don't have to worry about it, since I already have a bunch of the stuff I need already.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> I am one of those people. Although tempting the 3820 and X79 combo would end up getting replaced just the same as a Z77/Ivy setup in most cases anyway. Only one time have I switched a motherboard without buying a new chip (went from an EVGA P67 FTW to current Asus P8P67 WS Revolution) so for me at least it would be a moot point. Except for this I have always bought one new mobo for every one new chip.


Thing is you can upgrade the chip without upgrading the mobo in this case, especially with Ivy-bridge-e.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> I was thinking the same. Although a decent _X79_ board will be a little more cash, people shouldn't have a problem squeeze a little.
> 
> I guess I don't have to worry about it, since I already have a bunch of the stuff I need already.


The motherboards really aren't more expensive if you're getting a good z77 bpard


----------



## xD4rkFire

$200 3570k + $200 Z77 board : $400
$300 3820 + $200 X79 board : $500 :|


----------



## Zboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thing is you can upgrade the chip without upgrading the mobo in this case, especially with Ivy-bridge-e.


You'd be insane to get Ivy-E and not upgrade the mobo IMHO.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> $200 3*5*70k + $200 Z77 board : $400
> $300 3820 + $200 X79 board : $500 :|











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> You'd be insane to get Ivy-E and not upgrade the mobo IMHO.


...why? there's nothing different about the Ivy Bridge-E mobos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> updated list
> _-snip-
> _
> Total - $2499.89


I approve


----------



## Bezna

^^ Beat you by 4 cents ! I'm at 2499.93
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> Got it as close to $2499.99 as possible using only Newegg
> with the most high-end parts I could think I'd like to see in that budget!
> 
> Corsair Obsidian Series 650D = 179.99
> CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX850 = 169.99
> EVGA X79 FTW 151-SE-E777-K2 LGA 2011 Intel X79 = 349.99
> Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz = 569.99
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1866 = 99.99
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i = 109.99
> EVGA 06G-P4-2791-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked 6GB = 1019.99
> 
> Total = 2499.93
> Short 7 cents, so close.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I approve


Thanks man...i saw what you said and it got me think in about 2011 so I changed it and I'm happy with it...now let's hope I win


----------



## EliteGhost

Does anyone know if this card will be back in stock or should I just change to a normal 2gb 680?

EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I see a whole bunch of people posting z77 dual GPU builds, and I think for most people it would be better to get a 3820 with x79, same price, longer upgrade path, and more PCI-E bandwidth.
> 
> In my case I was given a motherboard for free so who cares


Why would an X79 give me a better upgrade path than a Z77? I don't do anything that requires more performance besides trying to max Crysis 3


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Why would an X79 give me a better upgrade path than a Z77? I don't do anything that requires more performance besides trying to max Crysis 3


More PCI lanes. IMHO, it would increase the longevity of your rig, as it would open up IB-E options later, and would be better down the road with higher end GPUs. I'm not a proponent of spending more to "future proof", but when you have a budget like this, it would be the way to go.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> More PCI lanes. IMHO, it would increase the longevity of your rig, as it would open up IB-E options later, and would be better down the road with higher end GPUs. I'm not a proponent of spending more to "future proof", but when you have a budget like this, it would be the way to go.


What is IB-E? Is intel releasing another gen of budget to Enthusiast processor on X-79?


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> What is IB-E? Is intel releasing another gen of budget to Enthusiast processor on X-79?


I actually read in the X79 Owner's threads that ASUS seems to be under the impression, or has knowledge, that Intel is discontinuing 2011. In other words, not making IB-E.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for this incredible contest/giveaway! wow!
> 
> The PC I would die for:
> 
> CPU -Intel Core i7 2600K - $289.88
> MOBO - Asus Rampage IV Formula - $345.00
> GPU - Galaxy - GTX 680 4GB SLI - 1,139.99
> RAM - Corsair - Vegenace 16GB (2x8GB) - $91.99
> Sound Card - Asus Xonar DG 5.1 + Headphone Amp - $34.99
> Case - Corsair Obsidian Series 550D - $139.00
> PSU - Corsair Professional Series Modular HX750 - $154.99
> SSD - Crucial M4 256GB - $169.99
> HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB - $69.99
> Cooler - Corsair Hydro Series H90 - $89.99
> 
> Total - $2525.81
> 
> I would gladly pay the 25$ extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man i would finally be able to experience the feeling of maxing out any game you throw at it


you are going to need to change that motherboard around to the ASUS Maximus V Extreme if you want the ASUS ROG motheboard...thats a socket 2011 and that CPU is socket 1155


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


I think he stated the 3570K because

Quote:


> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate *gaming* rig in this thread for your chance to win it!


since the 3570K and 3770K perform pretty much the same when it comes to only gaming, you can save money if you don't intend to use the machine for other things the i7 would be better at. +the 3820 is limited when it comes to overclocking so an overclocked 3570K/3770K should outperform it in gaming. If you want to save money now and don't plan on upgrading then i'd personally choose socket 1155, but with future-proofing in mind socket 2011 is the way to go.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he stated the 3570K because
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate *gaming* rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since the 3570K and 3770K perform pretty much the same when it comes to only gaming, you can save money if you don't intend to use the machine for other things the i7 would be better at. +the 3820 is limited when it comes to overclocking so an overclocked 3570K/3770K should outperform it in gaming. If you want to save money now and don't plan on upgrading then i'd personally choose socket 1155, but with future-proofing in mind socket 2011 is the way to go.
Click to expand...

I get that but it was completely tangential to the point I was making, also note that 3820's OC quite well. 5GHz+ is not uncommon


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I think he stated the 3570K because
> 
> since the 3570K and 3770K perform pretty much the same when it comes to only gaming, you can save money if you don't intend to use the machine for other things the i7 would be better at. +the 3820 is limited when it comes to overclocking so an overclocked 3570K/3770K should outperform it in gaming. If you want to save money now and don't plan on upgrading then i'd personally choose socket 1155, but with future-proofing in mind socket 2011 is the way to go.


I would disagree on that being future proofing. I'm pretty certain the new 2011 boards would be a lot better than the old ones. And who knows how big of a performance difference in games it would actually make if any at all over Ivy, or Haswell which are both 1155 sockets, right? Maxwell doesn't even have a release date but is stated to be 2011, right?

If I were future proofing and wanted performance in the now I'd go with one of the non high ends but still good overclocking 1055 builds. If more CPU power is needed I'd replace my CPU with haswell. If more power is still needed, sell the motherboard and the CPU and invest in a new motherboard/cpu. As long as you keep staying away from the high end you'll probably save just as much if not more than someone who sticks only with the high end parts for x amount of years while enjoying better performance than they do since your always upgrading to the next midrange. This is what could make the 3570k better than the 3770k.

For all we know Haswell might be a super great overclocker that actually makes intel rethink how the chips are made again leaving us stuck with a poor overclocking Maxwell. It could happen.


----------



## jeffro37

Ivy is a 1155 socket and the up coming Haswell is a 1150 socket . Completely different and cannot be swapped out if you did need the extra power. Sandy and Ivy bridge are the 1155 sockets.


----------



## eliongater

just so people stop asking:
From admins profile
Quote:


> Last Online:
> 
> 4 days, 5 hours ago


----------



## iMica

In all honesty I dont plan to see a big difference between 1155 and 1150 lol. Thats why I went 2011 lulz. 3930k


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> you are going to need to change that motherboard around to the ASUS Maximus V Extreme if you want the ASUS ROG motheboard...thats a socket 2011 and that CPU is socket 1155


thank you. I have edited my post

+rep


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> Ivy is a 1155 socket and the up coming Haswell is a 1150 socket . Completely different and cannot be swapped out if you did need the extra power. Sandy and Ivy bridge are the 1155 sockets.


I did not notice this. Wow. At least give me a little credit for admitting my mistake. I need to pay more attention to the hardware section.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> Just wanted to re-submit to bump my subscrition-
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4940592
> and thanks again OCN!!


So you posted your rig twice? Are we allowed to post more than once?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> So you posted your rig twice? Are we allowed to post more than once?


You can post however many times you want, posting more doesn't increase your chance of winning. Admin isn't drawing from post numbers, he's drawing from the list of users that have posted in the thread. It only lists each person once on the list, so everyone has the same chance of winning.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> You can post however many times you want, posting more doesn't increase your chance of winning. Admin isn't drawing from post numbers, he's drawing from the list of users that have posted in the thread. It only lists each person once on the list, so everyone has the same chance of winning.


Cool, because I'd like to change my build


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
> Cooler: Thermaltake WATER2.0
> MB: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> MEM: 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
> GPU: EVGA Titan SC
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> PSU: SeaSonic Platinum-860
> Case: Fractal Node 304
> 
> Rough Cost: $2,500 US
> 
> Have a MC here so it would come under the estimate.


It's much less that your actual rig. You already own your ultimate rig. Or at least, _the_ ultimate rig, by most standards,


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
> Cooler: Thermaltake WATER2.0
> MB: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
> MEM: 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
> GPU: EVGA Titan SC
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> PSU: SeaSonic Platinum-860
> Case: Fractal Node 304
> 
> Rough Cost: $2,500 US
> 
> Have a MC here so it would come under the estimate.
> 
> 
> 
> It's much less that your actual rig. You already own your ultimate rig. Or at least, _the_ ultimate rig, by most standards,
Click to expand...

But it's the ultimate small rig! Er, well I suppose I could make it even more badass but there's a limit here, shrugs.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Cool, because I'd like to change my build


just edit it


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darocket*
> 
> My Build - I don't want to think about it's cost : (
> 
> System Asahi:
> 1. Corsair Obsidian 800D
> 2. ASUS Rampage IV Extreme/BF3
> 3. Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition Gulftown 3.33GHz
> 4. G.Skill RipjawsZ 64GB DDR3-2133 CL11 octo kit
> 5. 2x ASUS ROG ARES II
> 6. 2x Corsair Force Series GT 240GB
> 7. 2x Samsung 830 Series 256GB
> 8. 2x Samsung 840 Series Pro 256GB
> 9. 3x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB
> 10. Lite-On iHBS212 - LEPA G Series G1600-MA 1600W
> 11. Corsair Hydro Series H100
> 12. 3x ASUS PA246Q
> 13. ASUS PB278Q
> 14. Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
> 15. Logitech G9x Laser Mouse
> 16. Bose Companion 5
> 17. 5x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop 120mm B12-3
> 18. 4x Scythe Slip Stream 120mm 1600rpm
> 19. Scythe Slip Stream 140mm 1700rpm
> 20. ASUS Vulcan ANC
> 21. Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


Why a i7-980x?????
and wrong mobo for that cpu


----------



## darocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Why a i7-980x?????
> and wrong mobo for that cpu


typo it's: Intel Core i7 Processor Extreme i7-3960X 3.3GHz for the LGA 2011 socket

Scared me there for a second, thought I may have bought the wrong CPU. Got it on ebay for $711 : ) should be here by Tue.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Who is the winner of February?


----------



## Jaacckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Who is the winner of February?


Has not been released yet


----------



## Atomfix

Surprised a lot of people would prefer a GTX 680 SLi over the GTX Titan


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Surprised a lot of people would prefer a GTX 680 SLi over the GTX Titan


Cost vs performance.


----------



## Magariz

>.< praying and hoping lol.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Cost vs performance.


This, and the fact that many already have 1 680 already. It gives them a chance to free up some budget. I did the same thing, and opted for another 7970GE, because it frees up room.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Surprised a lot of people would prefer a GTX 680 SLi over the GTX Titan


2x680 > 1xTitan


----------



## Slahtr

just made a wishful thinking in rig builder... it's the bones of what I would like to get if I wasn't concerned over the money. basically a i7-3770k, asus maximus v extreme, gtx titan (maybe 2), samsung wonder ram, a nice platinum 1200w psu, all in a nzxt switch 810 with dual catleaps.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 2x680 > 1xTitan


Fair enough, I haven't long updated my "Dream Rig" for a GTX Titan, I couldn't deal with having dual GPU configurations, I only game on a 32in TV.

I guess I'm going way overkill for a Corsair AX1200i Digital PSU also, but that should stabilize my overclocks better because of the way the PSU handles the ripple current etc etc...


----------



## phillyd

You could find a lower wattage one instead.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You could find a lower wattage one instead.


I could, but wouldn't I be more future proofed with it? It's got some excellent reviews, and it's platinum also, plenty of power for a heavily overclocked FX8320 and GTX Titan, Plus I may want to go SLI in the future


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I can see that, but remember new technology is usually much more power efficient.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I can see that, but remember new technology is usually much more power efficient.


True, but that only applies on stock configurations. When you overclock, power efficiency tends to go out the window.


----------



## Rushua

Done some digging around, seems there are a few people having the same problem. The first solution was a cable problem and the fact that the card was slightly loose in the PCIe socket, so if giving your GPU some extra juice still doesn't work then i would recommend opening up the tower, removing the GPU then putting it back firmly into place. Check to power cables, make sure they you are using a full 12v rail (i assume you are because it has worked fine up to now).

Also have you overclocked your CPU recently? after reading around it would seem that an unstable CPU clock can cause GPU problems when in game. Try resetting the clocks back to stock settings if you have overclocked.

Still nothing, try looking at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClxEtUxl6AI - the solution was to get a new monitor (extreme i know, but if you have another display, you could test your card and see if its your monitor)

you could also try following this guide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAHc7Ha3y0E

If still nothing then really would recommend you take it to a PC shop. I would avoid any chains stores as they are stupidly overpriced.

Could also be a bad HDMI/DVI cable....


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rushua*
> 
> Done some digging around, seems there are a few people having the same problem. The first solution was a cable problem and the fact that the card was slightly loose in the PCIe socket, so if giving your GPU some extra juice still doesn't work then i would recommend opening up the tower, removing the GPU then putting it back firmly into place. Check to power cables, make sure they you are using a full 12v rail (i assume you are because it has worked fine up to now).
> 
> Also have you overclocked your CPU recently? after reading around it would seem that an unstable CPU clock can cause GPU problems when in game. Try resetting the clocks back to stock settings if you have overclocked.
> 
> Still nothing, try looking at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClxEtUxl6AI - the solution was to get a new monitor (extreme i know, but if you have another display, you could test your card and see if its your monitor)
> 
> you could also try following this guide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAHc7Ha3y0E
> 
> If still nothing then really would recommend you take it to a PC shop. I would avoid any chains stores as they are stupidly overpriced.
> 
> Could also be a bad HDMI/DVI cable....


Wrong thread...


----------



## ViSioNx

I almost posted the same.... Seems they are a little lost lol.


----------



## eternal7trance

I would love to win the rig I have in my rig builder thing. Maybe some 680s instead of the 580s I have on there.


----------



## Rushua

yep, this is what happens with 100+ tabs open


----------



## ONE 2 NV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Updated my rig a few days ago. Included a Titan, 3770K , CM Elite 120, 256GB Samsung 840 Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope I win, am starting to hate this laptop! I can't wait to start modding again!


I'm in the same boat as you. On a HP DV7


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ONE 2 NV*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. On a HP DV7


Im on the same boat as you.. With a Pentium D... While all my parts are upstairs waiting for the damn delayed mobo


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I could, but wouldn't I be more future proofed with it? It's got some excellent reviews, and it's platinum also, plenty of power for a heavily overclocked FX8320 and GTX Titan, Plus I may want to go SLI in the future


Wouldn't sli titans be bottlenecked by an amd CPU, maybe even one?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I could, but wouldn't I be more future proofed with it? It's got some excellent reviews, and it's platinum also, plenty of power for a heavily overclocked FX8320 and GTX Titan, Plus I may want to go SLI in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't sli titans be bottlenecked by an amd CPU, maybe even one?
Click to expand...

Nope, not for gaming. An [email protected] is good for two titans. Not necessarily ideal but not a bottleneck.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You only need to post once. You don't need one for every month.


this means worse odd every month for participants lol








If i ever win. i would be like crazily happy. I was trying to collect a budget for my new build. but in the last 10 days prices went up like 120$ more. sucks to live where i do


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You only need to post once. You don't need one for every month.
> 
> 
> 
> this means worse odd every month for participants lol
Click to expand...

No, it means that the odds of winning are equal, as the admin draws a name from a list of qualified participants in the thread. One ballot per user.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Okay. Its Monday....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You only need to post once. You don't need one for every month.
> 
> 
> 
> this means worse odd every month for participants lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it means that the odds of winning are equal, as the admin draws a name from a list of qualified participants in the thread. One ballot per user.
Click to expand...

Nope, the odds decrease as more new participants join the pool of possible winners every month.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Okay. Its Monday....


It has been all day...


----------



## iMica

Dont quite get why every one is kinda impatient. Only one persons going to win.

Thats me


----------



## Worldshaker

Pretty sure admin is about to type my name...


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Cmon Jesus, help me out here.


----------



## Kanalplus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Dont quite get why every one is kinda impatient. Only one persons going to win.
> 
> Thats me


Can i haz ur current cpu then?


----------



## PapiFiveNine

I'm not eligible for this month, but good luck to everyone


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You only need to post once. You don't need one for every month.
> 
> 
> 
> this means worse odd every month for participants lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it means that the odds of winning are equal, as the admin draws a name from a list of qualified participants in the thread. One ballot per user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the odds decrease as more new participants join the pool of possible winners every month.
Click to expand...

Yes, but the odds are still equal for all those in the pool.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You only need to post once. You don't need one for every month.
> 
> 
> 
> this means worse odd every month for participants lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it means that the odds of winning are equal, as the admin draws a name from a list of qualified participants in the thread. One ballot per user.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the odds decrease as more new participants join the pool of possible winners every month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but the odds are still equal for all those in the pool.
Click to expand...

I'm confused.

If the odds are 1/2000 now, and by next month there are 50 new participants, then my odds have winning have gone down to 1/2049 < 1/2000


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> If the odds are 1/2000 now, and by next month there are 50 new participants, then my odds have winning have gone down to 1/2049 < 1/2000


He's trying to say everyone participating has the same chance as each other. That it doesn't matter when a person signs up, if they are eligible for X month, they all have the same 1/2000 (as an example number) of winning.


----------



## phillyd

what he's saying is that nobody has an unfair advantage like 2/2049 instead of 1/2049


----------



## PedroC1999

Has Admin submitted a rig yet?

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> If the odds are 1/2000 now, and by next month there are 50 new participants, then my odds have winning have gone down to 1/2049 < 1/2000
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying to say everyone participating has the same chance as each other. That it doesn't matter when a person signs up, if they are eligible for X month, they all have the same 1/2000 (as an example number) of winning.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what he's saying is that nobody has an unfair advantage like 2/2049 instead of 1/2049


Oh right, yeah I know that, he's picking from the list of posters not the list of posts.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what he's saying is that nobody has an unfair advantage like 2/2049 instead of 1/2049


Well thats relative as well. Depends on if people decided to make multiple accounts, then satisfied the requirements. Which would be difficult to prove but very ridiculous if they did.


----------



## mirchandise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Well thats relative as well. Depends on if people decided to make multiple accounts, then satisfied the requirements. Which would be difficult to prove but very ridiculous if they did.


I'm sure the admins would be able to prove it if someone created accounts on a large scale.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what he's saying is that nobody has an unfair advantage like 2/2049 instead of 1/2049
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats relative as well. Depends on if people decided to make multiple accounts, then satisfied the requirements. Which would be difficult to prove but very ridiculous if they did.
Click to expand...

Not an issue, it's not that hard for OCN to check if you have multiple accounts and you'd immediately be banned if you did.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what he's saying is that nobody has an unfair advantage like 2/2049 instead of 1/2049
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats relative as well. Depends on if people decided to make multiple accounts, then satisfied the requirements. Which would be difficult to prove but very ridiculous if they did.
Click to expand...

Not really that difficult. The only way to get past the checks for that is to route your connection through a proxy server, and even then, if the admins are smart, they can set up the forum so that proxy servers are disallowed either for registration purposes or for posting at all.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what he's saying is that nobody has an unfair advantage like 2/2049 instead of 1/2049
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats relative as well. Depends on if people decided to make multiple accounts, then satisfied the requirements. Which would be difficult to prove but very ridiculous if they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an issue, it's not that hard for OCN to check if you have multiple accounts and you'd immediately be banned if you did.
Click to expand...

Yeah, most forum software has settings that automatically disallows multiple registrations on the same email address and/or IP address.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylwing23*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5013449
> Mainly parts. *Maybe Ill get lucky?*


That is every High school/college guy's wish.


----------



## damric

Well folks. It looks like it is a tie. Actually all of you are winners for the month. The $2500, split among the winners means that all of you win a set of black edition gamer zip ties. You can claim your reward by sending $10 to damric @ocn to cover the shipping cost. Thanks for playing and we look forward to next month's winner.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

This would be a mighty fine Birthday gift to me


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Well folks. It looks like it is a tie. Actually all of you are winners for the month. The $2500, split among the winners means that all of you win a set of black edition gamer zip ties. You can claim your reward by sending $10 to damric @ocn to cover the shipping cost. Thanks for playing and we look forward to next month's winner.


You forgot to post your paypal damric...


----------



## phillyd

Hahaha


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Well folks. It looks like it is a tie. Actually all of you are winners for the month. The $2500, split among the winners means that all of you win a set of black edition gamer zip ties. You can claim your reward by sending $10 to damric @ocn to cover the shipping cost. Thanks for playing and we look forward to next month's winner.


LOL!!!! Well done, sir.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Well folks. It looks like it is a tie. Actually all of you are winners for the month. The $2500, split among the winners means that all of you win a set of black edition gamer zip ties. You can claim your reward by sending $10 to damric @ocn to cover the shipping cost. Thanks for playing and we look forward to next month's winner.


Epic LOL.







Well played sir, well played.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> this means worse odd every month for participants lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i ever win. i would be like crazily happy. I was trying to collect a budget for my new build. but in the last 10 days prices went up like 120$ more. sucks to live where i do


You have pyramids and a rich amazing history instead of low electronics prices.


----------



## ACallander

When will the feb winner be announced?

Also do we get an official posting of the random drawing? As in a picture?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> When will the feb winner be announced?
> 
> Also do we get an official posting of the random drawing? As in a picture?


You want a picture of Admin staring into his crystal ball?


----------



## RX7-2nr

Admin PMd me and told me I won. You guys can stop worrying about it now.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Admin PMd me and told me I won. You guys can stop worrying about it now.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Admin PMd me and told me I won. You guys can stop worrying about it now.
Click to expand...

hahaha


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Fool. Admin can log in without it showing that hes logged in. Hes the Lord of the Mods, The One Mod to Rule Them All. Obviously this power does not come without certain benefits.


----------



## ACMH-K

Admin forgot his password and he's been trying to log in for the past 96 hours to let us know who won.







No more contest guys


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more contest guys


----------



## TSXmike

*crossing fingers*


----------



## luciddreamer124

Maybe he forgot he promised to do a 12 rigs this year instead of just one


----------



## sepiashimmer

What happens if the Admin dies?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What happens if the Admin dies?


Then we have bigger problems then someone getting a new rig...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Good grief people. I think op should make not badgering admin or any other officiates a rule. Any further badgering results in immediate disqualification.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> If the odds are 1/2000 now, and by next month there are 50 new participants, then my odds have winning have gone down to 1/2049 < 1/2000


The odds woild actually go down to 1/2050 not 49 hehe


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What happens if the Admin dies?


The potential successors all meet in a field, armed with weapons. Whoever is left standing becomes the new admin.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What happens if the Admin dies?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> The potential successors all meet in a field, armed with weapons. Whoever is left standing becomes the new admin.


Entmoooottt.


----------



## Interpolation

Just thought I'd drop by and wish everyone good luck!


----------



## yoi

i hope this doesn't becomes a *mod of the year* thing lol


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Entmoooottt.


LMAO. But that will take even longer!!!!


----------



## Kanalplus

Admin won this month, he got so excited putting everything together that he forgot to log and share!!


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What happens if the Admin dies?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Then we have bigger problems then someone getting a new rig...


yea what the heck? why would u even say that..?


----------



## PedroC1999

Just think of this as a gift, dont spam his inbox with "TELL US THE WINNER" and all that. Just use this time to update your rig. Thats what I done. Admin is problably trying to eliminate all the ones which dont apply etc, It can take time so dont preasure him. Thats all i got to say... For now...

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Just think of this as a gift, dont spam his inbox with "TELL US THE WINNER" and all that. Just use this time to update your rig. Thats what I done. Admin is problably trying to eliminate all the ones which dont apply etc, It can take time so dont preasure him. Thats all i got to say... For now...
> 
> Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


Yea this is only a gift. Something he is freely doing for us without asking anything in return. Who cares if he is late. Think of the odds of actually winning and it might seem a little silly to worry about the time of the announcement.

Lets us hope he is alright. Is it normal for him to be gone for a week. I remember an SSD contest page that went on for a week past the end date so maybe this is normal. Contest aside I do worry a little when an admin is missing for 4 days +.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Yea this is only a gift. Something he is freely doing for us without asking anything in return. Who cares if he is late. Think of the odds of actually winning and it might seem a little silly to worry about the time of the announcement.
> 
> Lets us hope he is alright. Is it normal for him to be gone for a week. I remember an SSD contest page that went on for a week past the end date so maybe this is normal. Contest aside I do worry a little when an admin is missing for 4 days +.


A while ago he was out for 8+ days, and he came back safe and sound. He is like a cat at night. Can be gone for ages but 99% of the time he always comes back. Lets hope he is Ok as said above. All we can do now is play the waiting game... And I think im winning it...


----------



## chrisguitar

I hope he is alright, screw the rig. I don't even want to think what will happen if admin.. no.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> A while ago he was out for 8+ days, and he came back safe and sound. He is like a cat at night. Can be gone for ages but 99% of the time he always comes back. Lets hope he is Ok as said above. All we can do now is play the waiting game... And I think im winning it...


Lol admin is a cat


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If the odds are 1/2000 now, and by next month there are 50 new participants, then my odds have winning have gone down to 1/2049 < 1/2000
> 
> 
> 
> The odds woild actually go down to 1/2050 not 49 hehe
Click to expand...

Nope, an extra 50 people would be added to the pool, but one would be taken out (that month's winner), assuming one person can't win multiple times.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> He is like a cat at night.


http://www.somesaythestig.com/


----------



## lordhinton

Some say that his heart ticks like a watch, and that he's confused by stairs... all we know is, he's called the Stig.









edit:

this seems relevant to the convo:

Some say that his voice can only be heard by cats, and that he has two sets of knees... all we know is, he's called the Stig.


----------



## navynuke499

ive been deployed for the past 2 weeks and finally got on to see the winner. guess ill have to wait a couple more weeks lol.


----------



## agussio

Lucky mouse cables crossed....


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Some say his droppings have been found as far north as York. And that he has a full size tattoo of his face, on his face. All we know is, he's called the admin.


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Some say his droppings have been found as far north as York. And that he has a full size tattoo of his face, on his face. All we know is, he's called the admin.


that was awesome....quote of the day...


----------



## ibleedspeed

admin is back on cybertron harvesting energon for his latest build...some say the fate of humanity rests on his shoulders alone.


----------



## ClickJacker

My birthday was last month so If you still need a winner for February you can just pick me







. Makes life a little easier for both of us.


----------



## Atomfix

All this Admin talk........

He's on holiday, staying up my house for 2 weeks.

He says you will have to wait......


----------



## Zboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> All this Admin talk........
> 
> He's on holiday, staying up my house for 2 weeks.
> 
> He says you will have to wait......


Since I'm not eligible for Feb. he can take as long as he needs


----------



## Tranquil

It doesn't matter when it's announced, just have some fun with the idea of what would happen if you won and daydream until you know for sure! Anticipation is a big part of contests, it's what makes them fun.


----------



## Seredin

I've got most of my pieces. But here's what would be awesome to add:

edit: now using rigbuilder to keep track


----------



## Crooksy

Delete


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> No, it means that the odds of winning are equal, as the admin draws a name from a list of qualified participants in the thread. One ballot per user.


I just meant every month more people participate and that makes winning odds per person is harder.

No harm meant bro


----------



## Seredin

It would be cool to see stats from this thread. Like most popular cases/GPUs/PSUs/etc


----------



## Bezna

Guys guys... I actually won, its just that I felt bad for Shadow and gave him my lotto ticket.
The other reason is that I'm waiting for Haswell and next gen GPUS. When I win down the road
I'll make a build log again


----------



## Paradigm84

As much as I would love to win, I also love seeing people's reactions when they find out.









I hope ShadowEW logs on soon.


----------



## Bezna

Question about editing previous rig builds:
Do we go back and find our first post to edit it
or do we just post a new build?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr*
> 
> Wow how did I not see this earlier?
> 
> My Rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5022118
> 
> Total: $2,352.91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a quick question: Do we have to post once per month or is the post valid for all the following months?


One post is valid. Don't need to submit each month.


----------



## golfergolfer

Oh man I just lost I cant beat that >.< we should just buy you your rig now







But no I had those done a while a go like before the contest I was like hmm i should make my dream rig in sketchup and then this came along so i thought I would put it together here again









EDIT: That GPU must be the new best thing its so big


----------



## jhager8783

...I changed my name to ShadowEW a day too late

Congrats ShadowEW, we're not jealous, we're just mad hatin' lol.

We hope to see your build finished and tearing down the b-mark records.

Enjoy your build!


----------



## jhager8783

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Posting again to bump up in subs and made a few changes, If I did win I might have to cut back in an area or two but as of now I can dream right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really would be amazing to win! I would not disappoint with the build! Good luck to all and thanks admin!
> 
> Dream Power House


Looks like Autodesk. Do you fancy telling us what software and completion time we are looking at? Maybe I can put your skills to work.


----------



## CloudX

OCN is so badass..


----------



## compgenie

...


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Congrats ShadowEW!!
> Not get busy in buying components other than processor for your dream rig!


I already have the processor laying around, an i7 3930k.


----------



## edo101

The rig is allowed to go over 2500 as long as you pay the difference of course right?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> *You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.*
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?
> 
> *Winners!*
> 
> *January - *Angrybutcher
> 
> *February* - ShadowEW


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> I already have the processor laying around, an i7 3930k.


Sounds great man. It's cool to see a winner active in the thread.

Having that 3930k already helps make the budget do more, I'm sure. When you get your stuff, happy building!


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Grats Shadow


..YOU! Where are your build pictures?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> ..YOU! Where are your build pictures?


Sadly I don't have any of the hardware yet. Had a hard time getting a hold of anyone to get the ball rolling. Enterprise is supposedly taking care of it.


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Grats Shadow


Now that you're a celebrity








, we gotta know everything man. How the build going now that its one month in? What about pictures? What did you eat last night ? Did you take the cash or did OCN byt the stuff and send it over?









Edit: Oh.. just saw the above reply. 'Hard time getting hold of someone' ? Wasn't expecting that. Good to know its happening though.


----------



## barkinos98

oh well, my birthday is in march and this was for february. gotta be patient for 3 weeks


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Sadly I don't have any of the hardware yet. Had a hard time getting a hold of anyone to get the ball rolling. Enterprise is supposedly taking care of it.


Well, here's hoping everything gets resolved soon, for your sake. It's probably a little frustrating, but I can imagine the guys are pretty busy as it is, juggling the whale of a forum like OCN with their lives as well.


----------



## fasttracker440

From various posts i have gathered it doesn't need to be a complete build just want to make sure cause there is no need for me to replace my mb ram or cpu


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> From various posts i have gathered it doesn't need to be a complete build just want to make sure cause there is no need for me to replace my mb ram or cpu


It doesn't have to be complete, not if you already have components of said 'dream build' you want to finally perfect.


----------



## StatikGP

Quote:
Originally Posted by d6bmg

Congrats ShadowEW!!
Not get busy in buying components other than processor for your dream rig! "

ShadowEW:
"I already have the processor laying around, an i7 3930k. "

Lol... that's what he just said... "Other than the Processosor. "

im just curious why you've had such a nice CPU laying around for months not in use....


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gill22*
> 
> *Already Have:
> Core i7 3770K
> 600T
> Maximus V Formula
> 256GB SSD Vertex3
> 8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengance Mem
> GTX670
> Custom LC Loop.*
> 
> *Would love to have:
> 2 GTX Titans 2100$ Approx
> 2 EK-FC Titan blocks with backplates. 270$ Approx
> Triple bridge EK 10$ Approx
> 120MM Radiator. 40$ Approx
> 
> Would love to give back my Brand new GTX 670 plus EK FC670 Block with backplate to the community if I win it.*


i can take it with no problems


----------



## Figit090

Sorry if it's been asked, but do we need 25 posts per month, or just 25 on our account by entry? Someone said every month but the original post doesn't quite make it clear to me last i checked.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> Sorry if it's been asked, but do we need 25 posts per month, or just 25 on our account by entry? Someone said every month but the original post doesn't quite make it clear to me last i checked.


25 posts by the drawing, once you have 25 posts you are eligible for every month.

To further explain it, I assume Admin will get a random number, check down the list, see who the number corresponds to, if the user has over 25 useful posts (I'm guessing on-topic) and was a member of OCN before the month he is drawing the winner for, then they will win.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StatikGP*
> 
> Lol... that's what he just said... "Other than the Processosor. "
> 
> im just curious why you've had such a nice CPU laying around for months not in use....


Sorry.. I mis-read that, I blame work and workstress.
And the reason I have (or brought it) was because I got it back in June 2012 for £165 delivered from a friend. Couldn't pass up on that. That aside, I've not had the money to (at least viably had the money spare) to go out an buy a decent Mobo/setup for it. ^^;


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Sorry.. I mis-read that, I blame work and workstress.
> And the reason I have (or brought it) was because I got it back in June 2012 for £165 delivered from a friend. Couldn't pass up on that. That aside, I've not had the money to (at least viably had the money spare) to go out an buy a decent Mobo/setup for it. ^^;


You have a build log? Congrats again btw


----------



## compgenie

Moderator, there are 256 pages(!) .. Are you going to check the previous pages for builds? If people keep replying, the earlier builds might be ignored.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> Moderator, there are 256 pages(!) .. Are you going to check the previous pages for builds? If people keep replying, the earlier builds might be ignored.


Don't worry, the entire thread gets looked at.


----------



## compgenie

Did we have to include a cpu cooler or any other cooling stuff? I haven't


----------



## Skorpian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> Did we have to include a cpu cooler or any other cooling stuff? I haven't


It's up to you, you don't have to include a full build, you can ask for any desktop components at up to 2500$.
AFAIK, you should include a CPU cooler with the LGA 2011 CPU's since they don't come with CPU coolers.


----------



## compgenie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> It's up to you, you don't have to include a full build, you can ask for any desktop components at up to 2500$.
> AFAIK, you should include a CPU cooler with the LGA 2011 CPU's since they don't come with CPU coolers.


I already have a cooler







.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> I already have a cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're fine. You can mix/match the components with components you already have. Many people are doing this, myself included, as more of a major upgrade. Mine, if I won, for example, uses the Case, SSD, hard drives, RAM, and GPU from my current rig.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Everyone is picking Intel As their CPU so why not use AMD FX CPU's for a setup:


Because its most people's dream to have a high end Intel CPU, which is why everyone is picking the 6-core socket 2011, because there isnt anything faster except for Xeons, but if you want an AMD based rig, you go for it and enjoy!









*EDIT* Sorry for double post


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*


Sorry but they'll only give $2500 USD worth, might want to cut down on your build to get it nearer to the GBP equivalent.


----------



## driftingforlife

Yea, $2500 = £1500- £1700 exchange rate depending.


----------



## Sazexa

They said winnings may increase, and members are welcome to make builds that go "over budget." They'd just have to pay for the rest themselves.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> They said winnings may increase, and members are welcome to make builds that go "over budget." They'd just have to pay for the rest themselves.


True, he just posted right under 2500 pounds, so it seems he thought that was the given limit.


----------



## NeoReaper

Well... Hopefully by the time they pick, the Amazon Easter sales will take a huge chunk off like they usually do.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> True, he just posted right under 2500 pounds, so it seems he thought that was the given limit.


My post is WAY over $2,500. ;]

I'd be happy with a free $2,500 of my wishlist given to me though. ;]


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I understand that


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Just posting to up this in my subscriptions and do some edits to my rig. Found some monitors that I am drooling over so had to change stuff to throw those in


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Just posting to up this in my subscriptions and do some edits to my rig. Found some monitors that I am drooling over so had to change stuff to throw those in


what monitors? I've always wanted a Dell U3011 with U2011's on each side in portrait.


----------



## kpo6969

deleted


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what monitors? I've always wanted a Dell U3011 with U2011's on each side in portrait.


The ASUS VN247H-P. Still 1920x1080 but the bezels are so thin and even all around so they can be perfect in portrait.


----------



## xHarrisonx

Wow that is crazy that this much is going to be given away. I don't have time to look up specific parts right now but anything that is good for gaming will do ;D I will get some specific parts later if I somehow happen to win.

Mark
Best AMD APU's for Gaming


----------



## mirchandise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> Some say that his heart ticks like a watch, and that he's confused by stairs... all we know is, he's called the _Admin_.


Fixed for ya.


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> People here are being such asshats.
> If somebody can't be bothered to read what admin posted, or use the search function then just ignore them and let them find it on their own.
> 
> Plus, the chances of winning are so incredibly slim there is really no point in being a turd to other members.


This statement is so true-add to that, the fact that many different variables come into play in these so called 'contests'









gz to the winners btw


----------



## Nexo

Wow, this is a good contest


----------



## HPE1000

-edit


----------



## phillyd

I'm not sure youd be allowed to enter, as they don't allow sponsored builds. Definitely worth asking about.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm not sure youd be allowed to enter, as they don't allow sponsored builds. Definitely worth asking about.


Me? How is it sponsored, its OCN branded that's all.









I'll message admin either way.


----------



## PCBuilder94

I would take the Arch Demon. Check my Sig


----------



## ManOfC

Nice rigs







.


----------



## Dienz

Congrats to both the current winners so far!


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 25 posts by the drawing, once you have 25 posts you are eligible for every month.
> 
> To further explain it, I assume Admin will get a random number, check down the list, see who the number corresponds to, if the user has over 25 useful posts (I'm guessing on-topic) and was a member of OCN before the month he is drawing the winner for, then they will win.


Thanks for the help!







:thumb:


----------



## AverageNinja

Just updated mine








Bitfenix Shinobi XL goodness with a MPower with the yellow accents painted green


----------



## AverageNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FCSElite*
> 
> CPU
> intel i7 3930K-570$
> 
> Graphics
> AMD Radeon™ HD 7970
> 
> Hard Drive
> Wester D Caviar Black 1TB 7200 RPM
> 
> SSD
> Kingston Hyper-X 240GB
> 
> Power
> SeaSonic X Series 850W Gold or
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS Sabertooth X79
> or
> ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard -199$
> 
> RAM
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
> 
> Optical Drive
> ASUS Internal 12X Blu-Ray Reader & 16X DVD Writer Combo Drive
> 
> Case
> COOLER MASTER HAF X 942
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair H100I
> 
> Hope to win it this. do not know much of building gaming rig but this what i come up


Honestly for a gaming rig a 3930k is massive overkill, or i7s anyway. Just get an i5 3570k (which is an amazing chip) and a second GPU.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FCSElite*
> 
> CPU
> intel i7 3930K-570$
> 
> Graphics
> AMD Radeon™ HD 7970
> 
> Hard Drive
> Wester D Caviar Black 1TB 7200 RPM
> 
> SSD
> Kingston Hyper-X 240GB
> 
> Power
> SeaSonic X Series 850W Gold or
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS Sabertooth X79
> or
> ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard -199$
> 
> RAM
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
> 
> Optical Drive
> ASUS Internal 12X Blu-Ray Reader & 16X DVD Writer Combo Drive
> 
> Case
> COOLER MASTER HAF X 942
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair H100I
> 
> Hope to win it this. do not know much of building gaming rig but this what i come up


I am so glad 1/2 of your posts on this website are entering giveaways...


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> Did we have to include a cpu cooler or any other cooling stuff? I haven't


You only list the things you want. You aren't required to part out a complete system.


----------



## caraboose

Seems as if the LGA2011 cpu's are a popular pick


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Seems as if the LGA2011 cpu's are a popular pick


Why not? Free LGA 2011 CPU sounds good to me







:thumb:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westonbyrne*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5037906
> 
> I am actually using an old Dell dimension 300 from like 2005ish. Winning this really would do wonders for my tech life.


How bout reading the rules to a giveaway, especially a giveaway of this magnitude....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Anyone win yet?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Anyone win yet?


ShadowEW won for February a week ago, I believe.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Some really nice builds in here!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I'd like this build;
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/J7zi
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/J7zi/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/J7zi/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8150 3.6GHz 8-Core Processor ($154.99 @ Amazon)
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 Micro ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($49.98 @ Outlet PC)
> Memory: Kingston Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($36.99 @ NCIX US)
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
> Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card ($209.99 @ Microcenter)
> Case: Zalman Z5 ATX Mid Tower Case ($24.99 @ Newegg)
> Power Supply: XFX 850W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($104.99 @ Newegg)
> Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224BB DVD/CD Writer ($15.99 @ Newegg)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
> Monitor: Zalman MZ230ED 23.0" Monitor ($119.99 @ Newegg)
> Total: $907.87
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-11 22:49 EDT-0400)
> 
> Its a big step-up from my AMD Athlon II x2 I have right now. I'm poor so I don't get to build an epic pc.


You do know you can spend up to $2500 of OCN's money right? If you prefer this though...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulyoung*
> 
> I'll give it a go ... INTERNALS,,,,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Parts
> 
> 
> 
> CASE Silverstone TJ-07 ( inverted motherboard version , black internal powder coat )
> MOBO Asus Sabertooth Z77
> PROCESSOR Intel i7 3770k
> RAM 16gb ( 4x4g ) Corsair Dominator Platinum
> GPU Gainward Titan
> PSU Coolermaster silent pro hybrid 1050w
> Hard drives 4 x 250g Samsung 840 pro
> 1 x 120g Samsung pro
> 
> COOLING,,,
> 
> RADIATOR Alphacool Nexxxos monsta 480mm
> RESERVOIR Frozen Q triple spiral 250mm ( black / white / black )
> PUMP Laing D5 Vario plus black Bitspower mo
> TOP Laing D5 multi port
> CPU block Swiftech Apogee HD white
> Hose White 1/2 id 3/4 od
> Fittings matte black Monsoon compressions straight / 45 / 90
> Fans 8 x corsair sp 120's performance edition
> 4 x corsair af 120's top / back
> 
> Extras
> Windows 7
> 2 x 200mm nzxt white led strips
> White / black 550 paracord


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulyoung*
> 
> I'll give it a go ... INTERNALS,,,,
> 
> CASE Silverstone TJ-07 ( inverted motherboard version , black internal powder coat )
> MOBO Asus Sabertooth Z77
> PROCESSOR Intel i7 3770k
> RAM 16gb ( 4x4g ) Corsair Dominator Platinum
> GPU Gainward Titan
> PSU Coolermaster silent pro hybrid 1050w
> Hard drives 4 x 250g Samsung 840 pro
> 1 x 120g Samsung pro
> 
> COOLING,,,
> 
> RADIATOR Alphacool Nexxxos monsta 480mm
> RESERVOIR Frozen Q triple spiral 250mm ( black / white / black )
> PUMP Laing D5 Vario plus black Bitspower mo
> TOP Laing D5 multi port
> CPU block Swiftech Apogee HD white
> Hose White 1/2 id 3/4 od
> Fittings matte black Monsoon compressions straight / 45 / 90
> Fans 8 x corsair sp 120's performance edition
> 4 x corsair af 120's top / back
> 
> Extras
> Windows 7
> 2 x 200mm nzxt white led strips
> White / black 550 paracord


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You do know you can spend up to $2500 of OCN's money right? If you prefer this though...


Yeah, but I don't want to be greedy.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You do know you can spend up to $2500 of OCN's money right? If you prefer this though...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Yeah, but I don't want to be greedy.


He's definitely going to win now


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> He's definitely going to win now


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

All these rigs are cool, and giving me ideas to help others! Thanks!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Come on guys please create your rig using Rigbuilder, that is the whole point of the competition.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Come on guys please create your rig using Rigbuilder, that is the whole point of the competition.


And read the OP, seeing a bunch of people here joining and entering with 10 or less posts then going over to other treads and adding fluff posts to get to the requirement if they see it or are told about it.

I guess I am just getting irked that 90% of the entries are from people with less than a month on the site and under 100 posts.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Come on guys please create your rig using Rigbuilder, that is the whole point of the competition.


This^

It will make life for Admin and mobile users much easier if you to so, then It is much quicker to scroll through the pages etc, not to mention the load times will be quicker if people got slower connection


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Come on guys please create your rig using Rigbuilder, that is the whole point of the competition.


Is rigbuilder worth using if we aren't picking an entire rig?

Myself for example, I'm just choosing a monitor, Caselabs case, GPU and SSD.


----------



## PedroC1999

In that case I would say its Ok, but with people posting for 8+ items and most put spacing inbetween, then their Sig etc, etc It gets big. Its not very handy if you got a slow internet speed (I havnt Im just stating)_


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is rigbuilder worth using if we aren't picking an entire rig?
> 
> Myself for example, I'm just choosing a monitor, Caselabs case, GPU and SSD.


I just put what the final rig will be and only listed prices for the parts I'd buy.


----------



## SinatraFan

I created a rig using rigbuilder for my current machine, but it's nearly impossible to build my dream rig using RB. Considering it would be a dual system in a TX10-D case, it's too much.


----------



## Paradigm84

I tried using the PCPartPicker page, but the Caselabs wasn't on there so it seemed silly linking just 3 things.


----------



## PedroC1999

:Facepalm:

Did you not even read the above posts and/or OP?
Quote:


> For all other months: *You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent mont*h. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, *if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community*, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. *All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more* before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.


Quote:


> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you *purchase $2500 worth of components* for that rig.


Quote:


> *Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Incase you didnt read it at all...


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Come on guys please create your rig using Rigbuilder, that is the whole point of the competition.


Yeah! Its not a laziness contest!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is rigbuilder worth using if we aren't picking an entire rig?
> 
> Myself for example, I'm just choosing a monitor, Caselabs case, GPU and SSD.


Soooo if you only have 5 parts, why not take 5 minutes to add those parts to the rigbuilder?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Is rigbuilder worth using if we aren't picking an entire rig?
> 
> Myself for example, I'm just choosing a monitor, Caselabs case, GPU and SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo if you only have 5 parts, why not take 5 minutes to add those parts to the rigbuilder?
Click to expand...

There are only 4 things, 3 of which are already in there, and one of which is not really suitable as Caselabs cases are so customisable.

But if it would make it easier for you to read all 4 of the items, then I've added the link to my original post.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There are only 4 things, 3 of which are already in there, and one of which is not really suitable as Caselabs cases are so customisable.
> 
> But if it would make it easier for you to read all 4 of the items, then I've added the link to my original post.


It doesn't matter to me whatsoever. But if they ask if you could use the rigbuilder and it will literally take you a few minutes to do, why not?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> There are only 4 things, 3 of which are already in there, and one of which is not really suitable as Caselabs cases are so customisable.
> 
> But if it would make it easier for you to read all 4 of the items, then I've added the link to my original post.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter to me whatsoever. But if they ask if you could use the rigbuilder and it will literally take you a few minutes to do, why not?
Click to expand...

I already have, but I didn't see the point as it comprises 4 items instead of the 10+ many other people have.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> Yeah! Its not a laziness contest!


Agreed! It took me about 4 hours to decide what exactly I would want in my dream ($2500) rig, and still might modify it.

Included in those 4 hours were piecing it out, figuring out exact costs, building it in rigbuilder, etc.


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Nearly 300 pages so far, so my chances are slim, but I might as well go for it!
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=21891145
> 
> Here's the closest I could get to $2500. I've never even dreamed of a rig this expensive.


don/t worry not all of the posts are builds


----------



## Westfields

I really like this thread and contest with a chance to win a custom PC. I find that when I am busy and not on the computer much that I often come take a look at this thread to see what others are posting about their choices which are often followed by comments about the choice they made.
I find it very interesting to see what others are choosing for their PC build Very clever marketing and thanks for the opportunity to win.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalittle*
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770K
> G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
> CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W
> GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5
> Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F360GBGS-BK 2.5" 360GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb
> ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5 GeForce GTX 680 4GB x 2
> 
> 2484.92 @ Newegg
> 
> I am sure I can find better pricing but this a quick configuration I did in 15 minutes.


You should punch all of this into the OCN Rig Builder app.


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 
> I think you would want quad Titans for that


Quadfire 7970s are just fine. I would rather not spend $4k on GPUs alone. It was very tempting to get two, though.

Very.

Tempting.


----------



## Caples

I would also include PCPartpicker as well. It's easy and it allows for shopping around from one site. There are a few vendors I would like to see on there, but it covers quite a few as is. And it has the potential to get you more parts with the money saved.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Sorry; Santa doesn't come in march. Its a tragic fact.


----------



## jimskeet2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Sorry; Santa doesn't come in march. Its a tragic fact.


Well i don't have a problem to wait till December XD


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> *Power Overwhelming*
> 
> *CPU*: Intel 3930k
> *Motherboard*: MSI Big Bang XPower II
> *Video*: Nvidia GTX Titan x2
> *
> Cost: ~$2696*
> 
> Just look at those beastly components... Those 4 pieces of hardware would literally turn any rig into the "Ultimate Rig".


Just don't run them on 250W of power


----------



## MetallicAcid

Delete


----------



## circeseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *universal34*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5052863
> 
> Total post at the time of this post (from pcpartspicker) : $2,098.69
> 
> It would be so cool to win ,and this has to be one of the most awesome contests


if im not mistaken you cant enter. you havent been a member long enough


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> if im not mistaken you cant enter. you havent been a member long enough


You're indeed mistaken. He can enter, he just won't be eligible until he has 25 useful posts and the soonest he could win would be April.


----------



## ManOfC

Nice looking dream/ultimate rigs men







.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Delete


----------



## BonzaiTree

I keep seeing other people's builds and thinking...man that looks better than mine.

And wanting to just copy theirs, lol.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

The only thing I think when I see these builds is...








COMPUTERS LIKE THAT ARE REAL?


----------



## That_Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> Ok after seeing this thread I'll enter. I would not need a whole new setup just a few parts to go with my current rig. And maybe a new case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Case:* COOLER MASTER HAF
> *Power Supply:* High Current Pro HCP-850 850W
> *GPU:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 Boost
> *Memory:* G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
> *SSD:* OCZ Vector Series 256GB SATA III MLC
> *HDD:* Western Digital WD Green 2TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
> *CPU Cooling:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H100
> 
> *Total:* $1274.93


Maybe you wanna use the rest of your allowance on a water cooling system


----------



## Truedeal

Its funny how all these new 2013 accounts suddenly appear out of no where.


----------



## PedroC1999

I shall bet you, that 95% of users that registered and posted before they vallid, will never post again


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I shall bet you, that 95% of users that registered and posted before they vallid, will never post again


Pretty much.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.


Have to agree with the above, pretty sure most of these newer accounts will go dead at the end of this year when they realise they haven't won anything. Also seems most of their 25 posts prior to posting in here are a little, spammy. x3


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Its funny how all these new 2013 accounts suddenly appear out of no where.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I shall bet you, that 95% of users that registered and posted before they vallid, will never post again


And some people wonder why I get frustrated about it.

I refused to enter any game giveaways or anything similar until I had around 1500 posts and 30 rep just to be a decent person, but everyone else is out to win it.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

I'm new here. I came here when I was having trouble with a high vcore on an i5 3570k. Guys like Valgaur, Forceman, and Bigkahuna360 were a big help and pointed me in the right direction. I liked the community enough that I took their advice, and plugged my specs into rig builder so that other members could see them...in case I ever needed help with future issues. I was an active member here for more than two months before I even found out about this thread. I just found out about this contest last week. Dont beleive me? Then check my post history. Dont just assume that us "new people" are here for a hand-out. It might just be one of us "new people" who helps you out of a jam one day.


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> And some people wonder why I get frustrated about it.
> 
> I refused to enter any game giveaways or anything similar until I had around 1500 posts and 30 rep just to be a decent person, but everyone else is out to win it.


Not all of us can contribute to the forms as much as you. I spend a lot of my time in certain areas and don't stray from them much, but if they're dead then of course I won't post or gain rep.

I do agree with you about it being frustrating when people use throwaways just for contests, though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> I'm new here. I came here when I was having trouble with a high vcore on an i5 3570k. Guys like Valgaur, Forceman, and Bigkahuna360 were a big help and pointed me in the right direction. I liked the community enough that I took their advice, and plugged my specs into rig builder so that other members could see them...in case I ever needed help with future issues. I was an active member here for more than two months before I even found out about this thread. I just found out about this contest last week. Dont beleive me? Then check my post history. Dont just assume that us "new people" are here for a hand-out. It might just be one of us "new people" who helps you out of a jam one day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Not all of us can contribute to the forms as much as you. I spend a lot of my time in certain areas and don't stray from them much, but if they're dead then of course I won't post or gain rep.
> 
> I do agree with you about it being frustrating when people use throwaways just for contests, though.


Don't get me wrong, I am not talking about you people, I am talking about the ones with 0 rep, 10 posts, and who have not even filled out their personal rigs in the maker.







I didn't mean to offend anyone


----------



## Truedeal

-___-


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Ah, Ok. Point taken and understood. Thanks for clarifying, gentlemen.

pcpartpicker...why? why? why? lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daliomoc*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5055208
> 
> Cooler master storm stryker 150 dollars
> 
> msi gtx 680 *2 939 dollars
> 
> nxzt pro series 850 watts: 150
> 
> asus saberthooth z77 239 dollars
> 
> intel 7 3770 329 dollars
> 
> windows 7 99 dollars
> 
> samsung ssd 256 : 239 dollars
> 
> mouse logitech g600 bout 60 dollars.
> 
> Total or around 2200 dollars


WELCOME TO OCN!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WELCOME TO OCN!


*facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm*


----------



## HPE1000

That one kind of made me laugh, because it added to exactly what I was saying LOL


----------



## PedroC1999

'No Comment... Ugghhh' @ That Guy ! xD


----------



## Apropo

I get what your saying and somewhat agree. I too am not as active as I probably should be on these forums. I have been more of a lurker / stalker type







reading most of the time and participating in my NZXT Phantom 410 Fan club more than anything. That being said I am a devout loyal fan of this website and I've recommended it to many many people who contribute a lot more than I do. I guess I'm busy focused on other things but I think I could focus them here and funnel even more traffic this way with my computer parts and build consultations.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WELCOME TO OCN!


His attention to detain in rig-builder is mind blowing. lol


----------



## PedroC1999

1000volt PSU!









I bet that sucks quite a bit of power!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *New member (Joined 1 min ago)*
> 
> Woohoo my first post a chance to win a free pc!!! Lets see, Ill have a 3930k, two gtx titans, a 1200W psu, 27" Dell IPS, 1TB SSD array...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That one kind of made me laugh, because it added to exactly what I was saying LOL


We get it. There are multiple people not reading the rules. Give it up, they aren't reading your posts either and it's just getting annoying. If they don't end up hitting the criteria for the next drawing, they will be skipped.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> We get it. There are multiple people not reading the rules. Give it up, they aren't reading your posts either and it's just getting annoying.


lol I am just messing around


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> Ah, Ok. Point taken and understood. Thanks for clarifying, gentlemen.
> 
> pcpartpicker...why? why? why? lol


PCPP is great. Why not?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> PCPP is great. Why not?


Because we are supposed to use rigbuilder in this contest.


----------



## That_Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> 'No Comment... Ugghhh' @ That Guy ! xD


Huh? What did I do wrong?


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> 1000volt PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that sucks quite a bit of power!


Only if you're using 3 high power video cards and play Crysis 3 all day long.









Or folding 24/7 ...


----------



## ibleedspeed

So I think I am going in for like my 6th revision of My contest rig lol... During the course of the contest I have built a pretty sweet rig..So now the major components can be altered for other cool stuff...


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Because we are supposed to use rigbuilder in this contest.


The question I would pose to you would be why PCPP is not acceptable, since it does the same thing as the rigbuilder, but better. It was suggested we use the rigbuilder, but not required.


----------



## ManOfC

true it was only suggested, and the other site does what it is supposed to do, no issues ^_^.


----------



## iMica

Im to lazy to redo rigbuilder evrery time I add stuff.Same thing with PCPP. Not like im going to win lololol


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


----------



## General121

I don't like PCPP at all because they don't have all the options of where you can get some stuff that are even at big retailers for a bit less.


----------



## Caples

That LEPA is cheaper at Amazon.


----------



## F1ynn

I think everyone missed the Moderators plea to build rigs in Rigbuilder and not post build here...But i'm no policeman here.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> I think everyone missed the Moderators plea to build rigs in Rigbuilder and not post build here...But i'm no policeman here.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> I think everyone missed the Moderators plea to build rigs in Rigbuilder and not post build here...But i'm no policeman here.


It's true, but what can you do. The fact that the words "not required" and "encouraged" were used doesn't help matters.

Not that it matters though, if a barely over 25 poster's name pops up as the winner, and it's found they have all spammish posts, they won't win anything. I doubt we will see a questionable winner this year.


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> It's true, but what can you do. The fact that the words "not required" and "encouraged" were used doesn't help matters.
> 
> Not that it matters though, if a barely over 25 poster's name pops up as the winner, and it's found they have all spammish posts, they won't win anything. I doubt we will see a questionable winner this year.


I hope your right. Not to bag on anyone but i do see a massive influx of people joining and coming straight to this thread.. or am I crazy?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> I hope your right. Not to bag on anyone but i do see a massive influx of people joining and coming straight to this thread.. or am I crazy?


I would be more worried if you didnt notice









Some people just go around the Inter-web looking for contests, lets hope this one nets us some daily users after December...


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I would be more worried if you didnt notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just go around the Inter-web looking for contests, lets hope this one nets us some daily users after December...


How so? OCN made a simple thread on this competition and has not advertised on other websites about it. I would think the odds of discovering this are very slim. Wartaco introduced me to this thread, and i haven't seen it pop up on the main page. weird..


----------



## MP-Canuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> How so? OCN made a simple thread on this competition and has not advertised on other websites about it. I would think the odds of discovering this are very slim. Wartaco introduced me to this thread, and i haven't seen it pop up on the main page. weird..


Apparently there is a thread on the Minecraft forum discussing this contest.


----------



## dman811

I saw this thread down in recent discussions, and thought OOHHH what would my chances be of winning something this year after getting a prize from MNPCTech for commenting on another site's MOTY posting. I don't believe my posts are spammish, but if I happen to win another contest then I will be absolutely giddy. And yes I did say giddy.


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MP-Canuck*
> 
> Apparently there is a thread on the Minecraft forum discussing this contest.


Oh.. interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I saw this thread down in recent discussions, and thought OOHHH what would my chances be of winning something this year after getting a prize from MNPCTech for commenting on another site's MOTY posting. I don't believe my posts are spammish, but if I happen to win another contest then I will be absolutely giddy. And yes I did say giddy.


Yep im gonna be quiet now because i feel like i'm making a big deal out of this. plus i don't wanna spam and make this thread look like chaos.


----------



## blooder11181

going to update my rigs.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> _Oh.. interesting._
> 
> *Yep im gonna be quiet now because i feel like i'm making a big deal out of this. plus i don't wanna spam and make this thread look like chaos.*


_LOL ultimate Minecraft rig_

*I was just stating how I found this thread, no big deal about it.*


----------



## Purger

Realistically speaking, I'd figure about 1 of every 5 people that joined OCN just for this contest will hang around as quality members... But it's ok, keeping awareness up of the forum we all know and love is good.

I mean, if there are 100 newb entries, that brings us 20 quality members, and that's alright by me.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jupakazoid*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5059426
> 
> I'm new here. Just made an account today to get help with my 3570k.
> Been viewing these forums for a while, just never made an account to post. I do plan to stick around though!


Strange. I looked for the thread you created, asking for help...but never found it. PM me a link to it and I will see what I can do to help you out.


----------



## Jupakazoid

Yeah I was about to make it but i did some searches first. Didn't want to post something if there was already another thread about it.


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## PwndN00b

Why would attracting new members upset anyone? Promotions are meant to do just that. If the money was out of your pocket, and the title of the thread was "I'd like to reward everyone for helping everyone else...", then it would be understandable to be upset. When there's sponsors and advertisers supplying products and funding promotions, it's usually expected that they have a growing client base. As righteous as people want to make it sound, trying to discourage new memberships because of a nice promotion, seems pretty selfish.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jupakazoid*
> 
> Yeah I was about to make it but i did some searches first. Didn't want to post something if there was already another thread about it.


I responded to your PM. Hope I was of some help.


----------



## PwndN00b

Oh, did add stuff to rigbuilder just in case OCnet used it for research or anything else. Never really thought of it before, but they could be using it for sales info support. Using it is a great idea actually, in that case, since it tells retailers, suppliers and manufacturers what buyers really want and use.

Supported


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Why would attracting new members upset anyone? Promotions are meant to do just that. If the money was out of your pocket, and the title of the thread was "I'd like to reward everyone for helping everyone else...", then it would be understandable to be upset. When there's sponsors and advertisers supplying products and funding promotions, it's usually expected that they have a growing client base. As righteous as people want to make it sound, trying to discourage new memberships because of a nice promotion, seems pretty selfish.


I think most people who have a huge issue with it feel the new accounts are going to be used only for the contest and will never actually contribute. Like it's taking away from somebody who has been here a while and has done things for the community and would be "more deserving".


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I think most people who have a huge issue with it feel the new accounts are going to be used only for the contest and will never actually contribute. Like it's taking away from somebody who has been here a while and has done things for the community and would be "more deserving".


I believe you're totally right here. I was just trying to help those people reflect. I'm sure all of us have put our name into a box at some sort of kiosk to win a free BBQ ( at a home show or the like), with absolutely no intention of buying whatever product that kiosk is selling. The BBQ is design to get us to view the kiosk, it did it's job, but I'm sure all the people surrounding the kiosk that did buy, aren't criticising the ones who didn't.

That being said, of course it's nice to see deserving people rewarded.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> Updated my rig! guys let me know if you would change anything on this, im just improving parts on my current computer (hopefully)


Are you watercooling? If not then that case isnt worth it. It doesnt provide the best airflow, just the most mounting brackets etc


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Are you watercooling? If not then that case isnt worth it. It doesnt provide the best airflow, just the most mounting brackets etc


yes I have 2 radiators picked out, but not water blocks for the graphics cards. I'm going with a big cooling setup for my processor then eventually when i add newer GPU just Add to the loop


----------



## Jupakazoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAntiMartyr*
> 
> I responded to your PM. Hope I was of some help.


It was. I tried to respond with an update when I got back home but unfortunately I'm stuck with a 2 pm per day limit right now =|


----------



## MetallicAcid

I would guess that people are creating several accounts and posting multiple wish lists to increase their chances of winning something. I read an article a long time ago posted on an Australian site, about how one could go about increasing their chances in winning by using this tactic. That same website would list ways of cheating the system of large videogame retailers with their trade in deals by listing exclusions, where one could buy these trade in games dirt cheap just to trade them in at 500% over what they paid so they could take advantage of the latest trade in deals etc.

I think that this is definitely unfair for those who legitimately enter the competition with their accounts/avatars which they have owned and used for any period before this competition was created. I just hope that the judges take all things into consideration when selecting a winner, and not just pick a name out the hat.


----------



## HPE1000

I think OCN has a way to check if someone is making multiple accounts.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Well that's why they have the restrictions--must be a member 30 days prior and have 25 posts I believe?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I would guess that people are creating several accounts and posting multiple wish lists to increase their chances of winning something. I read an article a long time ago posted on an Australian site, about how one could go about increasing their chances in winning by using this tactic. That same website would list ways of cheating the system of large videogame retailers with their trade in deals by listing exclusions, where one could buy these trade in games dirt cheap just to trade them in at 500% over what they paid so they could take advantage of the latest trade in deals etc.
> 
> I think that this is definitely unfair for those who legitimately enter the competition with their accounts/avatars which they have owned and used for any period before this competition was created. I just hope that the judges take all things into consideration when selecting a winner, and not just pick a name out the hat.


Well the stipulation is that they have 25 posts that positively contribute to the community. That is up for the judge to decide.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I would guess that people are creating several accounts and posting multiple wish lists to increase their chances of winning something. I read an article a long time ago posted on an Australian site, about how one could go about increasing their chances in winning by using this tactic. That same website would list ways of cheating the system of large videogame retailers with their trade in deals by listing exclusions, where one could buy these trade in games dirt cheap just to trade them in at 500% over what they paid so they could take advantage of the latest trade in deals etc.
> 
> I think that this is definitely unfair for those who legitimately enter the competition with their accounts/avatars which they have owned and used for any period before this competition was created. I just hope that the judges take all things into consideration when selecting a winner, and not just pick a name out the hat.


Considering that both ShadowEW and AngryButcher both have a good amount of posts and rep, so far so good. I still expect more of the same from OCN, I doubt anyone will win one of these on a bogus profile.


----------



## mve1907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I would guess that people are creating several accounts and posting multiple wish lists to increase their chances of winning something. I read an article a long time ago posted on an Australian site, about how one could go about increasing their chances in winning by using this tactic. That same website would list ways of cheating the system of large videogame retailers with their trade in deals by listing exclusions, where one could buy these trade in games dirt cheap just to trade them in at 500% over what they paid so they could take advantage of the latest trade in deals etc.
> 
> I think that this is definitely unfair for those who legitimately enter the competition with their accounts/avatars which they have owned and used for any period before this competition was created. I just hope that the judges take all things into consideration when selecting a winner, and not just pick a name out the hat.


while I wholeheartedly agree with the principal I think this may be difficult to enforce in reality unless you must have been a member before the first drawing to be eligible for any of this year's drawings. Sadly there will always be those out there trying to gain an unfair advantage


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think OCN has a way to check if someone is making multiple accounts.


And this-- even if the e-mail doesn't show, they need an e-mail to register.

Sure, they could make multiple e-mails, but they have to post 25 on each, be here for a month, and then the OCN staff can view the posts they've made and if they seem illegitimate they can take appropriate action I'm sure.


----------



## F1ynn

Ya know I hope they do more competitions like this in the future. Since Intel AMD and Nvidia (just to name a few) see how many people are using this website, it would be cool for OCN to negotiate more giveaways to please the crowd.

And i thank OCN for having past competitions!


----------



## ladcrooks

I will let you fill the case up - long as it has a Titan and that psu in the pic


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> *I would guess that people are creating several accounts and posting multiple wish lists to increase their chances of winning something*. I read an article a long time ago posted on an Australian site, about how one could go about increasing their chances in winning by using this tactic. That same website would list ways of cheating the system of large videogame retailers with their trade in deals by listing exclusions, where one could buy these trade in games dirt cheap just to trade them in at 500% over what they paid so they could take advantage of the latest trade in deals etc.
> 
> I think that this is definitely unfair for those who legitimately enter the competition with their accounts/avatars which they have owned and used for any period before this competition was created. I just hope that the judges take all things into consideration when selecting a winner, and not just pick a name out the hat.


That's a complete non-issue, it's incredibly easy for them to check for multiple accounts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Ive gone mad! Ever since learning about WC I started to modify my Ultimate rig, have a look at the parts...
> 
> CPU - AMD FX 8350
> MB - Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
> RAM - Corsair Dominator Platinum (4x4) @ 2400 CAS9
> GFX - MSI R7970 GHz Edition Lighting
> CASE - Corsair 800D
> PSU - Corsair 860i
> 
> Total - ~1800USD
> 
> WaterCooling Parts...
> 
> Top Of Case - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 360mm
> Bottom Of Case - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 240mm
> External (Rear) - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 240mm
> CPU Block - EK Supreme LTX CSQ AMD
> Reservoir - XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
> Pump - XSPC Laing D5
> GPU Block - EK-FC7970 Lightning
> Chipset Block - EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z
> Barbs + Fittings - XSPC 1/4" to 3/8" Hose Tail x14
> Fans - SP120 Performance x12
> 
> Total - ~760USD
> 
> *Total For All Parts - 2550*
> 
> Please could I have some feedback, also, would the pump be good enough? And how many feet of tubing should I get?


Seems like an incredibly excessive amount of rad for CPU, GPU and chipset.


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> That's a complete non-issue, it's incredibly easy for them to check for multiple accounts
> Seems like an incredibly excessive amount of rad for CPU, GPU and chipset.


Indeed. A single 360 should be more than enough.


----------



## PedroC1999

Il take the extra 360 and just stick another 120, should for the looks of it


----------



## S1lv3rflame

I think there is a problem with either the website, or forum. each time i try to go to 1st page, i get this error:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1527854 bytes) in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/1d0b3479ea73ee960c94ab19ee64f2533287a0a4/v2/system/libraries/Loader.php on line 608

Its in all the machines i've tried, so i am beginning to suspect the website for not having enough memory on the server.
What else could it be?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yep it is a known bug, the workaround is to drop your posts per page.
This seems to be thread affected by thus bug and as such a fix is a low priority ATM.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> This isn't the place for a rant like that. If you want help, go seek out a psychiatrist or just talk to your friends about it. If you want to talk about it on this site, post in off-topic - not in a competition thread where it seems like you're trying to use that a reason you should be picked.
> Also, pick up a dictionary sometime.


seriously???

This is the place to fill a page with posts calling this man a liar at best, as well as much worse, over a comment about how great it would be to win the contest...but it is not the place to respond to those comments?

I am very much regretting checking into this thread today, my day is now crap as I have to deal with the reality that OCN is filled with such heartlessness. Guess I am too sheltered hanging out in the folding section....


----------



## daliomoc

Can anyone tell me what this event really is you just stay active and you have a chance off wining ?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daliomoc*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this event really is you just stay active and you have a chance off wining ?


Post what your dream rig would be, either a whole rig, or an upgrade to an existing rig one time and you're in. No "staying active" is necessary.


----------



## loud681

I Don't need a whole new computer. But if i could win a couple Titan's that would be cool.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daliomoc*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this event really is you just stay active and you have a chance off wining ?


You also have to have 25 useful posts, so you might want to look into posting elsewhere than just in this thread.


----------



## NeoReaper

To anyone having the 1st page loading issue, all i did was wipe my web browser data/cache/cookies and it loaded fine.


----------



## PedroC1999

It happens more times on Mobile Users, I now and then just re-post the OP for people who can't access it, lets not break the tradition...









Quote:


> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!
> 
> So the way this will work:
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?
> 
> Winners!
> 
> January - Angrybutcher
> February - ShadowEW


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hmm.. Close to the end, might as well redo my rig again. See sig! (changed a couple things, decided to dial back to 2x 7950 instead of 2x 7970)

EDIT: Also, 12% sales tax on $2500 will boost the cost to $2800, so I need to be careful about going too overboard!


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Indeed. A single 360 should be more than enough.


you can never have too much







, as long as you can fit it all in actually the more you have the quieter you can run your fans to the point where you can make it totally passive


----------



## PedroC1999

I must say...

Thank You Moderators!

This thread was turning into such a mess, lets not let it happen again.


----------



## thorian88

My dream machine will probably never happen lol


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> My dream machine will probably never happen lol


You and me both


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> You and me both


troll?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> troll?


Hardly. Yes I "won" January, but almost 2 months later I have yet to receive anything. Keeping communication lines open with three different site managers has been painful.


----------



## PedroC1999

^^^ I have a feeling that what you posted is more around the 3600doller area...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Hardly. Yes I "won" January, but almost 2 months later I have yet to receive anything. Keeping communication lines open with three different site managers has been painful.


You know, last time I Paypalled someone it took me about a minute to do. This is not cool on the part of the OCN admin & staff.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> You know, last time I Paypalled someone it took me about a minute to do. This is not cool on the part of the OCN admin & staff.


It makes you wonder, why does it take so long for OCN to deliver a prize vs a larger company that manages more things?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Looks pretty good! Especially with all the watercooling.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> You know, last time I Paypalled someone it took me about a minute to do. This is not cool on the part of the OCN admin & staff.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes you wonder, why does it take so long for OCN to deliver a prize vs a larger company that manages more things?
Click to expand...

Well, first and foremost, you've added an intermediary. My guess is the products have to come from the larger companies to OCN, who then repackages the whole shebang and sends it to you. Things get more complex if items are backordered.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Well, first and foremost, you've added an intermediary. My guess is the products have to come from the larger companies to OCN, who then repackages the whole shebang and sends it to you. Things get more complex if items are backordered.


no. They stated they can simply send you $2500 to a PayPal. Or buy it for you.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Hardly. Yes I "won" January, but almost 2 months later I have yet to receive anything. Keeping communication lines open with three different site managers has been painful.


Sounds like me with my case mod competiton moneies. Took 6 months


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Are you guys seriously complaining? You won an awesome rig, OCN will come through, just be patient.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Well, first and foremost, you've added an intermediary. My guess is the products have to come from the larger companies to OCN, who then repackages the whole shebang and sends it to you. Things get more complex if items are backordered.
> 
> 
> 
> no. They stated they can simply send you $2500 to a PayPal. Or buy it for you.
Click to expand...

So... not no, but both no and yes...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> So... not no, but both no and yes...


Essentially, professor! Lol. But if ocn purchases it for you it's more than likely that they'll be purchasing from the site you linked and just have it shipped directly to you..


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Wow! You guys dream big!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Sounds like me with my case mod competiton moneies. Took 6 months


That sucks, but at least it came through....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Are you guys seriously complaining? You won an awesome rig, OCN will come through, just be patient.


Complaining, a bit. I know it will work out in the end, it's just frustrating. Some sort of updated communication/status/timeline would be amazing.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> That sucks, but at least it came through....
> Complaining, a bit. I know it will work out in the end, it's just frustrating. Some sort of updated communication/status/timeline would be amazing.


I totally understand your frustration. I'd be extremely anxious too.


----------



## PR-Imagery

^hope you're not planning on putting those processors on the same board; it can't be done. Also, what's a 3950k?, got noth on Google.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Hopefully, I'm not considered a N00B on these fourms. I have 50 posts here, and many more on Tom's Hardware.


----------



## GoldenTree

Instead posting many times I think people should just edit their posts to add some ideas so there is not so many posts that are useless


----------



## PedroC1999

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> first off I would like to say what a great forum this is. Secondly I would also like to say thanks for the opportunity to win.
> 
> Alright lets get down to business. I have decided to build my computer as practically as possible in order to not spend all $2500. Total for everything I feel i wanted was $1929.90.
> 
> The $571.10 left over from the winning I will DONATE to charity, what charity at this point I dont know. If I win i could start a thread and have people vote on what charity. I feel like if I was lucky enough to win, then I could give back and help someone or something else.
> 
> Here is my rigbuilder link
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5072742
> 
> The details. Current prices as of 3/24/13
> 
> Intel 3770k Core i7
> 
> $329.99
> 
> Asus DVD drive
> 
> $19.99
> 
> Seagate 1tb HDD
> 
> $109.99
> 
> Kingston Hyper X 240gb SSD
> 
> $229.99
> 
> 16GB G.Skill Sniper series Ram
> 
> $144.99
> 
> Asus Sabertooth Z77 mobo
> 
> $239.99
> 
> EVGA GTX680 2GB
> 
> $479.99
> 
> Corsair HX850 PSU
> 
> $159.99
> 
> Corsair H80i CPU Cooler
> 
> $94.99
> 
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Case
> 
> $119.99
> 
> Grand total
> 
> $1929.90
> 
> and the answer is 155.
> 
> Thank you for looking and good luck to everyone who enters!






Lets not argue, but that is like a bribe!


----------



## Aluc13

That's a good idea @goldentree


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Cool opportunity. I'm already quite satisfied with my current rig, so my proposed ultimate rig would go to my little brother.
> 
> Rigbuilder:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5072928
> 
> Total: $2,211.91 via Newegg
> 
> 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


With the remainder, why not get 16GB high speed RAM. and a AX PSU?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> With the remainder, why not get 16GB high speed RAM. and a AX PSU?


I know the max is $2,500 but I personally don't feel the need to go overboard. More than 8GB of ram is pointless for a gaming rig imho. As for the PSU either an AX or HX will do. The difference is probably minimal.

I saw a post some pages back where the user said they would send the remaining money to a charity, possibly of OCN's choosing. I think that's a great idea actually.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I know the max is $2,500 but I personally don't feel the need to go overboard. More than 8GB of ram is pointless for a gaming rig imho. As for the PSU either an AX or HX will do. The difference is probably minimal.
> 
> I saw a post some pages back where the user said they would send the remaining money to a charity, possibly of OCN's choosing. I think that's a great idea actually.


If you change some things around you could easily fit in another 670 FTW.


----------



## PedroC1999

^^ He allready has 1, if he had 3, the scalbilty and compaitabilty issues would be huge


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> If you change some things around you could easily fit in another 670 FTW.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> ^^ He allready has 1, if he had 3, the scalbilty and compaitabilty issues would be huge


I have one already but that would stay in my current rig. I could move some things around so that my brother could have SLI in this rig though. In fact I might. Maybe a smaller SSD then another 670 would fit in budget with no issue.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> That's a good idea @goldentree


Thank you


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thank you


good to see youre learning


----------



## Kurv

I see some excellent components for builds. Good luck to all.


----------



## Aluc13

Thanks Kurv I hope I can win. I will probably donate my computer to someone that needs it if I win. I am hoping for a lot of luck.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> good to see youre learning


Wow I remerber you thanks


----------



## AlDyer

You don't have to keep updating the rig. You can just say what you want when you win, if your lucky enough to actually win


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> You don't have to keep updating the rig. You can just say what you want when you win, if your lucky enough to actually win


Directly contradicted by admin himself here (emphasis mine):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Just wondering, what is keeping people from increasing their chances by posting their rig several times?
> 
> 
> 
> I am only looking at unique posters in this thread - not the number of times you have posted. From there, we will randomly select a winner each month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you only have to post once and *keep your ultimate rig up to date in that post*
Click to expand...


----------



## PedroC1999

Go Big or Go home


----------



## Scott1541

FX-8150 in your ultimate rig? U mad?


----------



## compgenie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> FX-8150 in your ultimate rig? U mad?


Have a look at his username.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> FX-8150 in your ultimate rig? U mad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at his username.
Click to expand...

Zing!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Hey, thats not funny! I'm trying not to be greedy, so i'm making a cheaper build. This PC does exactly what I want it to, so please, don't criticize me. It isn't the "ultimate" rig, but I like it. And that's what matters. I'm also poor (still in school, no job), so this would mean a lot to me.


----------



## caraboose

If you're a poor student wouldn't you want to take advantage of the full $2500 even more so?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

As I say again, I am not greedy.


----------



## lordhinton

still if your poor itl last you longer for something more modern







, i have no income and think this a brilliant contest, greedy or not you may as well take advantage over it and get something good


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Thanks for being nice about this, lordhinton! Good luck to you. I may make a better build.


----------



## compgenie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> This is much better; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


That's very nice. But you have almost double the amount left over. Make use of it come on.....


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> This is much better; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


Some suggestions:

1) Add a 256GB SSD for the OS and everyday programs. Use the 2TB drive for data storage.

2) Upgrage from Win7 Home Premium to Win 7 Professional or even Ultimate.

3) Change the 660Ti to at least a 680.


----------



## compgenie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Some suggestions:
> 
> 1) Add a 256GB SSD for the OS and everyday programs. Use the 2TB drive for data storage.
> 
> 2) Upgrage from Win7 Home Premium to Win 7 Professional or even Ultimate.
> 
> 3) Change the 660Ti to at least a 680.


Or if you want the red team get a 7970. No reason to spend $70 more on a 50w lesser tdp.


----------



## That_Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Some suggestions:
> 
> 1) Add a 256GB SSD for the OS and everyday programs. Use the 2TB drive for data storage.
> 
> 2) Upgrage from Win7 Home Premium to Win 7 Professional or even Ultimate.
> 
> 3) Change the 660Ti to at least a 680.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you want the red team get a 7970. No reason to spend $70 more on a 50w lesser tdp.
Click to expand...

This. 7970 is the best single card you can get that isn't ridiculously priced (although it is kind of ridiculously priced, it isn't for this contest). It will also OC much more than the green ones


----------



## compgenie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That_Guy*
> 
> This. 7970 is the best single card you can get that isn't ridiculously priced (although it is kind of ridiculously priced, it isn't for this contest). It will also OC much more than the green ones


A Gigabyte WF is there for 399 on Newegg I think


----------



## F1ynn

Welp! I originally had a 7990 but decided to trade it for 2X Sapphire 7970 6GB and dumped the idea of 12 corsair fans....those are expensive...ill buy those later


----------



## compgenie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Hey, thats not funny! I'm trying not to be greedy, so i'm making a cheaper build. This PC does exactly what I want it to, so please, don't criticize me. It isn't the "ultimate" rig, but I like it. And that's what matters. I'm also poor (still in school, no job), so this would mean a lot to me.


We aren't criticising you, just telling you there's better options . So am I in school


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Hey, thats not funny! I'm trying not to be greedy, so i'm making a cheaper build. This PC does exactly what I want it to, so please, don't criticize me. It isn't the "ultimate" rig, but I like it. And that's what matters. I'm also poor (still in school, no job), so this would mean a lot to me.


I'm a poor student as well, I understand. But I don't agree with you that using the full amount would be greedy. I know you probably don't want to seem like a poor student mooching off of a contest, but if someone is _offering_ you $2500 use it all! Of course if your dream rig only takes $900 to build, more power to you, but don't feel greedy.


----------



## PwndN00b

Would you feel greedy winning your local lottery?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Would you feel greedy winning your local lottery?


Nope; theres no lottery here!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Would you feel greedy winning your local lottery?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope; theres no lottery here!
Click to expand...

You're avoiding the question...

"DODGE, DUCK, DIP, DIVE, AND DODGE!!!"


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Just updated my rig and renamed it to Kryptonian Hope


6 SSDs... 2 6Gb/s ports and 2 3 Gb/s ports...

Where are you going to plug the remaining 2?

Probably be better to drop the 64GB SSDs and opt for two mirrored 1TB HDDs. More storage space, and you can upgrade more.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> You're avoiding the question...
> 
> "DODGE, DUCK, DIP, DIVE, AND DODGE!!!"


The 5 D's of Dodgeball.

"If you can Dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball"

"what...?"

KLANK


Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TheMadProfessor
> 
> 6 SSDs... 2 6Gb/s ports and 2 3 Gb/s ports...
> 
> Where are you going to plug the remaining 2?
> 
> Probably be better to drop the 64GB SSDs and opt for two mirrored 1TB HDDs. More storage space, and you can upgrade more.


I am going to get a raid card and Attach the SSD's to the card. It is going to be a small in house game server There is a method to my madness


----------



## SonofJor-El

EDIT:: DOUBLE POST


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> 6 SSDs... 2 6Gb/s ports and 2 3 Gb/s ports...
> 
> Where are you going to plug the remaining 2?
> 
> Probably be better to drop the 64GB SSDs and opt for two mirrored 1TB HDDs. More storage space, and you can upgrade more.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to get a raid card and Attach the SSD's to the card. It is going to be a small in house game server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a method to my madness
Click to expand...

Ah... I assume you have large storage elsewhere, then.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Ah... I assume you have large storage elsewhere, then.


Indeed I do. My current rig has a 128gb SSD for the OS and 6TB of HDD space for Steam, backup, music, movies, etc...


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Directly contradicted by admin himself here (emphasis mine):


You don't have to update your rig. Admin is just saying if you want to update your rig then update it in "that post", meaning the post where you first posted your ultimate rig and not keep making new posts of updates because it will only count once for the random drawing. Or if you did it the "right", way with using the rig builder, then all you have to do is update the rig builder and you don't even have to update your post on this thread. Other than that you can put whatever in your ultimate rig builder hence why admin said you can go higher in total price if you want, but you're only getting $2500 total in cash, you buy yourself, or have them buy you the parts.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> The 5 D's of Dodgeball.
> 
> "If you can Dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball"
> 
> "what...?"
> 
> KLANK
> 
> 
> I am going to get a raid card and Attach the SSD's to the card. It is going to be a small in house game server There is a method to my madness


that gif hurts


----------



## barkinos98

not to be narcissistic, but i still believe my 760Li is one of the best overall builds in this thread, just saying


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> The 5 D's of Dodgeball.
> 
> "If you can Dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball"
> 
> "what...?"
> 
> KLANK
> 
> 
> I am going to get a raid card and Attach the SSD's to the card. It is going to be a small in house game server There is a method to my madness
> 
> 
> 
> that gif hurts
Click to expand...

You think the gif hurts? Watch the clip...


----------



## lordhinton

oh err







no dodgeball lessons for me


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> not to be narcissistic, but i still believe my 760Li is one of the best overall builds in this thread, just saying


[derp] Searching GTX760Li in google [/derp]


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Hardly. Yes I "won" January, but almost 2 months later I have yet to receive anything. Keeping communication lines open with three different site managers has been painful.


Interesting


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Interesting


As an update, I did get a response today. Now let's see how the next couple weeks go


----------



## MCCSolutions

^^^GOOD TO HEAR^^^


----------



## caraboose

Just have to be a pest, you'll be fine. Haha


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Interesting


January and February have been processed 

The January winner (US) will be receiving the hardware directly from NewEgg thanks to Chipp placing the order  The February winner (UK) was sent the funds tonight.

The delay was a result of me  I was looking for the best process to make it fun to receive the hardware. It also did not help to have automatic payments taking away the funds in PayPal before I could send them 

Anyway - both winners so far should be in good shape now


----------



## compgenie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> January and February have been processed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The January winner (US) will be receiving the hardware directly from NewEgg thanks to Chipp placing the order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The February winner (UK) was sent the funds tonight.
> 
> The delay was a result of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for the best process to make it fun to receive the hardware. It also did not help to have automatic payments taking away the funds in PayPal before I could send them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - both winners so far should be in good shape now


When will the March winner be chosen?


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> When will the March winner be chosen?


Its in the rules, Should be after the 7th of the new month, nominations will end April first and Polling will start for 7 days.....


----------



## Truedeal

No worries, someone with 5 post will win!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> No worries, someone with 5 post will win!


----------



## That_Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> When will the March winner be chosen?
> 
> 
> 
> Its in the rules, Should be after the 7th of the new month, nominations will end April first and Polling will start for 7 days.....
Click to expand...

Where are you seeing that? As far as I can tell, one name is drawn randomly on the 1st of each month. There is no polling


----------



## Yahar

Am I allowed to put future parts in my competition rig? Like Haswell-E that's supposed to launch this year?

Thanks!


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Am I allowed to put future parts in my competition rig? Like Haswell-E that's supposed to launch this year?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure! When they get released, provided you haven't won yet...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> January and February have been processed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The January winner (US) will be receiving the hardware directly from NewEgg thanks to Chipp placing the order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The February winner (UK) was sent the funds tonight.
> 
> The delay was a result of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for the best process to make it fun to receive the hardware. It also did not help to have automatic payments taking away the funds in PayPal before I could send them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - both winners so far should be in good shape now


Thank you sir!









A build log (Sponsored I assume), will go up once I start receiving parts







Don't forget the MountainMods case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> No worries, someone with 5 post will win!


I hope you're not serious, as that will never happen


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Sure! When they get released, provided you haven't won yet...


So what if I win this month but I have listed future parts such as Haswell-E?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Sure! When they get released, provided you haven't won yet...
> 
> 
> 
> So what if I win this month but I have listed future parts such as Haswell-E?
Click to expand...

You can opt to have the funds sent to you via Paypal and wait until it comes out, I suppose...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesir*
> 
> Oh wouldn't it be nice to win....
> 
> If I did, then I would like something along the lines of this dream rig.


What monitors would that be pushing?

I originally did a 3930k machine with a Titan or 690, but then I thought to myself, I am only driving a single 1080p monitor, I cannot use all this power. So I decided to drop down to a 3770k and included a 2560x1440p monitor to actually use the power.


----------



## StormX2

id like to say something..

I see a lot of Butt Hurt Belly aching about OCN not delivering Prizes as Fast as the winner would like.

Sometimes things are not so easy as to happen that quickly. Just like me, I won a GTX 295 from an OCN member in a freebie giveaway, at first I felt like I was being forgotten like many OCN winners seem to feel, but I soon found out that the user had been very sick, which made me feel terrible about myself.

its been two months and I don't actually expect my Freebie to go through but that's ok, as I would rather the Member be happy and healthy!

Please! If you are fortunate enough to win ANYTHING from the Awesome people of OCN, Do not sit around complaining no matter how long it takes. Things are not always black and white and may require additional time to follow through... keep the conversation private with the Admin/Mods and keep faith that it will happen eventually!

With tht being said, My Dram Machine was updated recently, some number of pages back, I am going for highest end I can because Ive never had a top of the line PC like that, and outside of this, im sure I never will. Cant even afford a GPU upgrade so forget about a titan =)

GL EVERYONE!!! MARCH WINNER CANT WAIT!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> id like to say something..
> 
> I see a lot of Butt Hurt Belly aching about OCN not delivering Prizes as Fast as the winner would like.
> 
> Sometimes things are not so easy as to happen that quickly. Just like me, I won a GTX 295 from an OCN member in a freebie giveaway, at first I felt like I was being forgotten like many OCN winners seem to feel, but I soon found out that the user had been very sick, which made me feel terrible about myself.
> 
> its been two months and I don't actually expect my Freebie to go through but that's ok, as I would rather the Member be happy and healthy!
> 
> Please! If you are fortunate enough to win ANYTHING from the Awesome people of OCN, Do not sit around complaining no matter how long it takes. Things are not always black and white and may require additional time to follow through... keep the conversation private with the Admin/Mods and keep faith that it will happen eventually!
> 
> With tht being said, My Dram Machine was updated recently, some number of pages back, I am going for highest end I can because Ive never had a top of the line PC like that, and outside of this, im sure I never will. Cant even afford a GPU upgrade so forget about a titan =)
> 
> GL EVERYONE!!! MARCH WINNER CANT WAIT!!


+1, very well said.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> id like to say something..
> 
> I see a lot of Butt Hurt Belly aching about OCN not delivering Prizes as Fast as the winner would like.
> [snip]


Agreed, however going weeks with no response is a bit frustrating. I think "estimated" timelines and proper contacts should be communicated to the winners. I had to guess at who even to contact, and went through three people over the past two months.

That said, as we all saw, the ball is now rolling so I can't wait for the boxes to arrive


----------



## StormX2

Im glad you didnt take it as a personal attack, its been bothering me lately how people in general act towards free stuff.

but personally I cannot wait to see yours and Shadows build logs =)


----------



## Aesir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> What monitors would that be pushing?
> 
> I originally did a 3930k machine with a Titan or 690, but then I thought to myself, I am only driving a single 1080p monitor, I cannot use all this power. So I decided to drop down to a 3770k and included a 2560x1440p monitor to actually use the power.


Prolly a 120Hz something, my monitors are beat 19" Gateways from like 2004 or 05', I just don't have the need right now. I do think that it would be worth it for that rig, I want the 7970's mostly because they'll do 3D stuff better, and better compute stuff when I get into messing with that in a year or so for fun computer science projects and stuff.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesir*
> 
> Prolly a 120Hz something, my monitors are beat 19" Gateways from like 2004 or 05', I just don't have the need right now. I do think that it would be worth it for that rig, I want the 7970's mostly because they'll do 3D stuff better, and better compute stuff when I get into messing with that in a year or so for fun computer science projects and stuff.


Yea I saw those 1400x900 monitors and was thinking you will barely be pushing your hardware with that resolution. I think people focus too much on getting the fastest hardware and neglect other important things such as your display/sound/input.


----------



## Aesir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yea I saw those 1400x900 monitors and was thinking you will barely be pushing your hardware with that resolution. I think people focus too much on getting the fastest hardware and neglect other important things such as your display/sound/input.


Yeah, for sure my 560Ti is doing fine at this resolution despite driver issues keeping me on 280.26 series drivers, but anything more would be overkill especially since I can only do 75Hz on therse things anyway, and back when I played BF3 I was easily getting 80-120 FPS possibly higher if I was on Metro. My speakers are alright, and my Siberia V2 headset has good drivers in it so I figure a soundcard would help me out tons, but I've been neglecting getting one since onboard sound became useful.


----------



## barkinos98

well, so help me out here. if anyoen in the US wins, they receive the hardware, and anywhere else they get it via paypal? there isnt any way to cash paypal is there, because our local computer shop (even online) i believe doesnt allow paypal, and i doubt anywhere else does so.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops! Here is a Rigbuilder Build of the system I want; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044730
> 
> CPU
> AMD FX-8150 3.6GHz 8-Core Processor
> corespeed: 3.6 GHz
> 
> RAM
> Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory CT2KIT51264BA160B
> size: 8 GBytes
> 
> Cooling
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> 
> Keyboard
> None
> 
> Mouse
> None
> 
> Other
> None
> Motherboard
> MSI 970A-G46 ATX AM3+ Motherboard
> 
> Hard Drive
> Toshiba 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive PH3200U-1I72
> 
> OS
> Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) GFC-02050
> 
> Power
> Corsair Builder 500W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply CX500
> 
> Mouse Pad
> None
> 
> Graphics
> MSI Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card R7870-2GD5T/OC
> coreclock: 1.05 GHz
> memory: 2 GBytes
> Optical Drive
> Samsung SH-224BB DVD/CD Writer
> 
> Monitor
> Zalman MZ230ED 23.0" Monitor
> 
> Case
> NZXT Source 210
> Audio
> None
> 
> *TOTAL COST; 953.80*


Im sorry, since this is your rig and your decision, but why in the world would you want an FX 8150 over the FX 8350? I mean you do have $1500 more $$$ to allocate if needed, why not use it all? Or at least pick high quality parts?


----------



## Hartk1213

Sorry double post


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, so help me out here. if anyoen in the US wins, they receive the hardware, and anywhere else they get it via paypal? there isnt any way to cash paypal is there, because our local computer shop (even online) i believe doesnt allow paypal, and i doubt anywhere else does so.


You can attach your paypal to your bank account and then just transfer the money to your bank and go make a withdrawal for the cash and take that to your local PC shop


----------



## Kurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, so help me out here. if anyoen in the US wins, they receive the hardware, and anywhere else they get it via paypal? there isnt any way to cash paypal is there, because our local computer shop (even online) i believe doesnt allow paypal, and i doubt anywhere else does so.


You may be able to withdraw cash from paypal by getting a paypal debit card and withdrawing the cash via ATM or use the debit card to pay your local computer shop if they allow Mastercard. You can also move the funds from paypal to your bank account if the bank account is linked to your paypal account. Hope this helps


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> When will the March winner be chosen?
> 
> 
> 
> Its in the rules, Should be after the 7th of the new month, nominations will end April first and Polling will start for 7 days.....
Click to expand...

You are mixing this comp up with the Mod of the month comp.

This comp
Quote:


> •First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> •For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> •You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> •You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> •Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> •It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


MOTM
Quote:


> Nominations open on the 7th of each month
> Nominations close on the last day of the month
> Three days are allotted to compile the list of nominations and verify their eligibility. Nominees must respond to my PM within this time or they automatically decline nomination for that month.
> Poll is posted on the 1st of the next month month with a duration of 7 days


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, so help me out here. if anyoen in the US wins, they receive the hardware, and anywhere else they get it via paypal? there isnt any way to cash paypal is there, because our local computer shop (even online) i believe doesnt allow paypal, and i doubt anywhere else does so.


I will do everything I can to send you the hardware. It will not be US only. I am personally covering Canada. Chipp has US. I believe Enterprise might be able to take on UK. We will continue to branch out from there  If I can find a way to send you the hardware, I will


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks for clearing this up Admin, Why dont you enter a rig


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Thanks for clearing this up Admin, Why dont you enter a rig


That is a good question


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, so help me out here. if anyoen in the US wins, they receive the hardware, and anywhere else they get it via paypal? there isnt any way to cash paypal is there, because our local computer shop (even online) i believe doesnt allow paypal, and i doubt anywhere else does so.


Paypal just links to your Bank account. But I don't know if Paypal is global or not honestly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will do everything I can to send you the hardware. It will not be US only. I am personally covering Canada. Chipp has US. I believe Enterprise might be able to take on UK. We will continue to branch out from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find a way to send you the hardware, I will


You go Bro-bot! No one ever doubted the mighty Admin!

Barki, i think hes hinting that you won


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Thanks for clearing this up Admin, Why dont you enter a rig
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good question
Click to expand...

My guess? The same reason why McDonald's employees aren't allowed to claim prizes in the annual Monopoly game. If he were to enter and win, someone would wonder if it was rigged. He's just removing that possibility from the equation entirely.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> My guess? The same reason why McDonald's employees aren't allowed to claim prizes in the annual Monopoly game. If he were to enter and win, someone would wonder if it was rigged. He's just removing that possibility from the equation entirely.


No, I meant sig rig.

I don't know if that person was talking about that, or entering a rig into the contest.

I wanted to know why admin doesnt have a sig rig


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No, I meant sig rig.
> 
> I don't know if that person was talking about that, or entering a rig into the contest.
> 
> I wanted to know why admin doesnt have a sig rig


The NDAs on quantum computing components have not been lifted yet


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No, I meant sig rig.
> 
> I don't know if that person was talking about that, or entering a rig into the contest.
> 
> I wanted to know why admin doesnt have a sig rig


Personally I thought you meant why doesn't he enter in the contest as well. I have also wondered why admin doesn't put his rig in his sig as well.

EDIT: He answered your question before I finished posting.







but either way I







editted.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> The NDAs on quantum computing components have not been lifted yet


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, so help me out here. if anyoen in the US wins, they receive the hardware, and anywhere else they get it via paypal? there isnt any way to cash paypal is there, because our local computer shop (even online) i believe doesnt allow paypal, and i doubt anywhere else does so.


US and North America can opt for PayPal too. Maybe try buying a prepaid card with the PayPal?


----------



## compgenie

Um, is PayPal global? Is it there in India?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> The NDAs on quantum computing components have not been lifted yet


Cheeky...









I would post my dark matter rig, but then everyone would want to know how I made it


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You are mixing this comp up with the Mod of the month comp.
> 
> This comp
> MOTM


Your right sorry, too many windows open at the time I guess lol


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compgenie*
> 
> Um, is PayPal global? Is it there in India?


it's on the internet so it's pretty much guaranteed to be global unless your country prohibits access or something like that.


----------



## Jordan32

How does the picking of the winner go about ?

Just curios .. and excited for whoever wins


----------



## PedroC1999

Admin has a list of the users that have posted in this thread atleast once, that list doesnt count 2+ posts so it is fair. He excludes him and puts everything into a program that does the randomization...

Thats the common sense way of picking it, He admited somewhere that is something like the above. im sure hes not going to write 3000+ names into a hat and pick it out


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> How does the picking of the winner go about ?
> 
> Just curios .. and excited for whoever wins


Every eligible candidate (eligibility requirements are on the first post) with a posted rig gets exactly one entry. The mods then pick an entry at random.


----------



## lordhinton

wow nearly been a month already  that went fast!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Is it time to draw yet?


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramicio*
> 
> Hi, I would love to upgrade my file server. I am under 1 TB of free space out of 12 TB total. My controller has only 8 ports but I have 16 bays, so I am in need of a better controller. The controller is kind of ancient and has already be refurbished because it died once. A 28 TB volume would be plenty for my immediate future needs until I could afford to swap out every drive for 3 TB drives (flood prices!).
> 
> Case:
> Norco RPC-3216
> 
> Current Drives:
> 8x Hitachi DeskStar 2TB in RAID 6
> 
> RAID Controller:
> Areca ARC-1222
> 
> The rig in question is in my signature.
> 
> I would like to upgrade to...
> 
> Areca RC-1882IX-16
> *$1,000*
> 
> ...to make rebuilds and expanding bearable, and expand with...
> 
> 8x Toshiba 2TB
> *$800*
> 
> Total:
> 
> *$1,799.91*


At 70% of the budget used, you may as well go for those 3 TB drives. First server upgrade listed here, nice!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramicio*
> 
> Hi, I would love to upgrade my file server.


Yay for practicality! Make a beast server.

...I almost want to do that now instead of my posted build. It's the kind of thing I wouldn't generally spend money on, though I would use the mess out of it. My current computer really does actually suffice for my needs, and upgrading it to something ridiculously expensive doesn't make a whole lot of sense, if I'm honest with myself.

You're like a prophet of Common Sense









edit: updated to a server!


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> This is much better; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


Now update it in yoru orginal post since admin will not be looking at other entries , just letting you know.


----------



## ramicio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> At 70% of the budget used, you may as well go for those 3 TB drives. First server upgrade listed here, nice!


I want to wait until I can afford to make all 16 drives the same to go 3 TB. 28 TB will hold me over maybe forever. If it doesn't, by the time I fill that volume the flood prices should be long gone and 16x 3TB drives should in theory cost me $800 or less


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will do everything I can to send you the hardware. It will not be US only. I am personally covering Canada. Chipp has US. I believe Enterprise might be able to take on UK. We will continue to branch out from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find a way to send you the hardware, I will


Interesting that you posted this information Admin. Maybe you should add it to the original post so others can see it too







. Yeah lets say someone wins and has most components from other sites besides common used sites will everything still be ok?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will do everything I can to send you the hardware. It will not be US only. I am personally covering Canada. Chipp has US. I believe Enterprise might be able to take on UK. We will continue to branch out from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find a way to send you the hardware, I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you posted this information Admin. Maybe you should add it to the original post so others can see it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah lets say someone wins and has most components from other sites besides common used sites will everything still be ok?
Click to expand...

As long as your retailer has the ability to accept PayPal, you'd be covered.









For example, our January winner's parts mostly came from Newegg (but his case came from Mountain Mods). Thats not a problem at all.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> updated
> 
> EVGA SR-X Dual Socket Motherboard
> 2X 3930K (With Overkilled OC)
> [snip]


FYI, you would need Xeon processors for that board. E5-2630 would be the most comparable to the 3930k cost wise.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> updated
> 
> EVGA SR-X Dual Socket Motherboard
> 2X 3930K (With Overkilled OC)
> Corsair CC800DW
> Custom (Massively Overkilled Water Loop For All Components)
> 2x GTX Titans (Again Overclocked & Put Under Water)
> 240Gb Revo Drive 3
> 1Tb Storage HDD WD Black
> 2x Blu Ray Drives
> 27 inch Samsung 3D Monitor
> 64Gb of the best Ripjaws avaiable atm
> Asus Xonar DSX PCIe 7.1
> As Many Green Led Light Fans As Can Fit
> All Black Cables
> AX 1200 Corsair Modular PSU
> Corsair Gaming Peripherals (Keyboard Mouse)
> Corsair Headphones
> Corsair Speakers
> 
> and a dirty great big batman signal on the side in black and yellow with the rig name under being BatRig


What Angrybutcher said... Also, don't expect to get any more than a 4MHz OC on the FSB on any SB-E Xeons. I know from experience


----------



## Angrybutcher

My rig has been ordered and I added (my own money) something special to the build


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig has been ordered and I added (my own money) something special to the build


Hype. It's sure to be an entertaining build log


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig has been ordered and I added (my own money) something special to the build


Maybe consider selling one of those 570s?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Maybe consider selling one of those 570s?


There will likely be a GPU or two or three up for sale at some point. Have not yet decided on dumping a 570, or one or more of the 5870s. The girlfriend will be getting most of my i5 rig, but she does not need dual GPU for her reduced vision playing at 800x600. The remaining parts will go back into the dedicated BOINC rig.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> updated
> 
> EVGA SR-X Dual Socket Motherboard
> 2X 3930K (With Overkilled OC)
> Corsair CC800DW
> Custom (Massively Overkilled Water Loop For All Components)
> 2x GTX Titans (Again Overclocked & Put Under Water)
> 240Gb Revo Drive 3
> 1Tb Storage HDD WD Black
> 2x Blu Ray Drives
> 27 inch Samsung 3D Monitor
> 64Gb of the best Ripjaws avaiable atm
> Asus Xonar DSX PCIe 7.1
> As Many Green Led Light Fans As Can Fit
> All Black Cables
> AX 1200 Corsair Modular PSU
> Corsair Gaming Peripherals (Keyboard Mouse)
> Corsair Headphones
> Corsair Speakers
> 
> and a dirty great big batman signal on the side in black and yellow with the rig name under being BatRig


It was my understanding that you couldn't run dual i7s, only Xeons. You do realize, also, that you would have to put in so much money to get the rest of the build, even after a $2500 boost from OCN, if you won. If you can run dual 3930ks, that is awesome, but I am fairly sure that you can't.


----------



## ramicio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> If you can run dual 3930ks, that is awesome, but I am fairly sure that you can't.


You're correct. Only Xeons have extra QPI links that are dedicated to go between two processors.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213*
> 
> You can attach your paypal to your bank account and then just transfer the money to your bank and go make a withdrawal for the cash and take that to your local PC shop


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurv*
> 
> You may be able to withdraw cash from paypal by getting a paypal debit card and withdrawing the cash via ATM or use the debit card to pay your local computer shop if they allow Mastercard. You can also move the funds from paypal to your bank account if the bank account is linked to your paypal account. Hope this helps


thanks, and it sure did! all i can do now is hope that i won/will win








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will do everything I can to send you the hardware. It will not be US only. I am personally covering Canada. Chipp has US. I believe Enterprise might be able to take on UK. We will continue to branch out from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find a way to send you the hardware, I will


awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Paypal just links to your Bank account. But I don't know if Paypal is global or not honestly
> You go Bro-bot! No one ever doubted the mighty Admin!
> 
> Barki, i think hes hinting that you won


1-there is paypal in turkish and is valid with turkish banks, but again i'm not sure if anywhere accepts paypal, if not i'll figure out a way, maybe even getting the parts shipped to a friend in the states.
2-well, hopefully


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, so help me out here. if anyoen in the US wins, they receive the hardware, and anywhere else they get it via paypal? there isnt any way to cash paypal is there, because our local computer shop (even online) i believe doesnt allow paypal, and i doubt anywhere else does so.


Canadians can receive Paypal and have the money deposited into their accounts.


----------



## That_Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, so help me out here. if anyoen in the US wins, they receive the hardware, and anywhere else they get it via paypal? there isnt any way to cash paypal is there, because our local computer shop (even online) i believe doesnt allow paypal, and i doubt anywhere else does so.
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians can receive Paypal and have the money deposited into their accounts.
Click to expand...

Unless there is some extraordinary circumstance, OCN will be buying the parts themselves and having it shipped to the winners address, not transferring funds via paypal, as has already been noted by admin. Canada and USA are definitely covered this way. Quite understandable if you ask me: what's to stop the winner from violating the spirit of the contest to, for example, pay their bills with the winnings if it is PayPal'd?


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That_Guy*
> 
> Unless there is some extraordinary circumstance, OCN will be buying the parts themselves and having it shipped to the winners address, not transferring funds via paypal, as has already been noted by admin. Canada and USA are definitely covered this way. Quite understandable if you ask me: what's to stop the winner from violating the spirit of the contest to, for example, pay their bills with the winnings if it is PayPal'd?


Well depends on "what" circumstance it is correct? yeah... I would not mind the paypal thing depending on the circumstances if you get what I mean. I can think of plenty of them.


----------



## najiro

Good luck everybody! Hoping to be the March winner
Can't really read over the stuff in this thread. Having fun in other threads now. Great community here.








Hence, I still want to win.


----------



## Desolator2B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Good luck everybody! Hoping to be the March winner
> Can't really read over the stuff in this thread. Having fun in other threads now. Great community here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, I still want to win.


Haha, I don't think you're the only one who wants to win


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> Haha, I don't think you're the only one who wants to win


1+. Agreed too. I think my "want" is more of a "need" with the systems I have, LOL!

BTW, when are we going to get picked???


----------



## ahnafakeef

25 contributing posts? Does that mean 25 REPs, or just the post count? what other requirements do I have to fulfill in order to be a legitimate/valid contestant?
Also, will they ship the parts to south-east asia if someone from there wins, especially considering the shipping costs?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## PedroC1999

Your already eligible, as you joined in 2012, those only apply for member that joined after January.

EDIT - They will problably transfer the money via PayPall or something like that, but they will try their hardest to ship then directly to you


----------



## PedroC1999

If that is the case, im sure they will ship them to you if its much more expensive where you live


----------



## PedroC1999

He said a while ago that Chipp did USA, Admin did Canada and ENTERPRISE did the Uk, so yeah, it depends.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry for not using rigbuilder. I'm just going to leave the names of the components of my desired gaming system/dream rig over here.
> 
> Motherboard : ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> CPU : Intel Core i7-3930K
> GPU : 2x Nvidia GeForce GTX Titans
> Memory : Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400
> CPU Cooler : Corsair Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
> PSU : Corsair AX1200i
> SSD : Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB
> Monitor : Samsung Series 9 S27B970D
> Case : NZXT Switch 810 White (preferably with white LEDs and fans)
> Sleeving : PSU cables sleeved in black/white combination
> 
> I already have most of the components that are not mentioned here, like sound card, speakers, mouse, keyboard etc. Thanks!


Thats optimistic lol, just the first 4 parts are $300 lol, you do know it only pays you $2500 right?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Wow, I really want to win this considering the cost of parts here. I saw someone mention that their 3930K is $500. It's the equivalent of $700 here...


Oh! I never checked that, indeed here in France the 3930k (Amazon) is at 529€, almost 680$








blah, it's like that all the time with any computer part, 1$ = 1€


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Thats optimistic lol, just the first 4 parts are $300 lol, you do know it only pays you $2500 right?


I know. They asked me to post the configuration of my ULTIMATE gaming rig. Thats exactly what I have posted. If I win, I'll select parts within the $2500 budget from among the aforementioned components. Many of the parts arent even available in my local market. So I would ask them to send me some of those and then fund the rest of the rig myself. This does not violate any regulations or put me behind in the contest somehow, does it?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Thats optimistic lol, just the first 4 parts are $300 lol, you do know it only pays you $2500 right?


It can cost as much as you want, they will only provide $2500 (£1600)


----------



## PedroC1999

No, im not judging your cabality to pick parts or manage your budget, just a while ago we had a post with a $6000 rig that expected admin to pay for it all.Not that it applys to you off course, I mean no offence in saying this


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> FYI, you would need Xeon processors for that board. E5-2630 would be the most comparable to the 3930k cost wise.


Then those will suffice lol thanks i really didnt look at the socket type just the dual socket part got me ROFL


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> No, im not judging your cabality to pick parts or manage your budget, just a while ago we had a post with a $6000 rig that expected admin to pay for it all.Not that it applys to you off course, I mean no offence in saying this


Unlucky him! I, on the other hand, am fully aware of the $2500 limitation and am ready to take full advantage of it in building my rig if I win.

P.S. Just calculated the value of my proposed ultimate rig and it tends to about $5K! Yikes!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Unlucky him! I, on the other hand, am fully aware of the $2500 limitation and am ready to take full advantage of it in building my rig if I win.
> 
> P.S. Just calculated the value of my proposed ultimate rig and it tends to about $5K! Yikes!


I just hope you didnt see my post as offensive in any way


----------



## blizzard182cold

not being greedy with the changes in parts on my part just change of need really to be able to run and play as a server with little or no lag is always a nice option and the PPD would be put to good use once in the U.S.A.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I just hope you didnt see my post as offensive in any way


Its okay. None taken.


----------



## StormX2

Barki bro, you receive the money to your Paypal, and then from there, you put it in your Bank, so it doesnt matter if the resellers accept paypal, all that matters is you can receive money from them through paypal, and put it in your bank.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig has been ordered and I added (my own money) something special to the build


Oo wheres the new parts list?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> Then those will suffice lol thanks i really didnt look at the socket type just the dual socket part got me ROFL


dont owrry, most of us fell for that during the last Ultimate rig builder, at least I know i did.

realized anyway that what i was doing with the PC that Dual Processors was wasteful


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Oo wheres the new parts list?


I will have a build log up next week when I start getting the parts. There is a snag in getting the case I want, as parts are on backorder. So, it will be built into a temporary case until the new one arrives. That also gives me time to order the water cooling gear and get the actual hardware tested


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I will have a build log up next week when I start getting the parts. There is a snag in getting the case I want, as parts are on backorder. So, it will be built into a temporary case until the new one arrives. That also gives me time to order the water cooling gear and get the actual hardware tested


wellyou dont have to put it into a case, can you get a cheap Tech bench or just put it in the mobo box


----------



## HPE1000

I would test bench for sure, putting it in another case then taking it out would be a pain.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would test bench for sure, putting it in another case then taking it out would be a pain.


If I had a bench, I would


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, I've updated and so here is my new 2 rigs:
> 760Li
> Lime Rock Prodigy
> both builds are 95%+ OSX compatible, like the prodigy needs a change of wifi cards to a compatible one and the 760li should work with titan in near future, if not the HD4000 on board should do fine. oh btw, any suggestions are welcome to improve the rigs,


Dominators are over priced, G Skill provide same/better power @ much lower prices.

Raditors that are not 120mm struggle to produce the static preasure from 120mm fans


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Dominators are over priced, G Skill provide same/better power @ much lower prices.
> 
> Raditors that are not 120mm struggle to produce the static preasure from 120mm fans


both those statements are not necessarily true. some of the dominator kits are incredibly high binned with quality ic's which equates to significant OC potential so if you're serious about speed, then they might be the right choice. and it depends on what fans you get. there are some 180mm fans that can provide a lot of static pressure. for example, these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220048


----------



## Crooksy

Delete


----------



## Fatal05

Going to go ahead and post in this thread. This is super cool of OCN to do something like this. It's already a very helpful place, with knowledgeable members and staff, but this is just icing on the cake! Dream rig is posted in the rig builder.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatal05*
> 
> Not sure why it's not displayed under my sig after I entered it into the rig builder.


Did you edit your signature? There's a place to add rigbuilder rigs to your sig. If you didn't take that extra step, it's gonna just sit on your profile.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Dominators are over priced, G Skill provide same/better power @ much lower prices.
> 
> Raditors that are not 120mm struggle to produce the static preasure from 120mm fans


thanks, but tbh i just added the dominators just for looks+i've read they were pretty high quality. also, i've added an air penetrator from silverstone, it seemed like the best 180mm fan (had a higher static pressure than phobya ones)


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myst88*
> 
> Dream Machine:
> 
> Ideally Ivy Bridge E or Haswell but with current tech...
> 
> CPU: Intel I7-3770K
> Mobo: EVGA Z77 FTW
> RAM: 16 GB Corsair Dominator
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i Digital Power Supply
> GPU: Nvidia GTX Titan
> CASE: Silverstone TJ07 or Murderbox MKII
> HDD:
> SSD: 4x Corsair RAID Neutron Series GTX 240 GB
> Heatsink:
> ---- > Decked out in full water cooling loop complete with T virus style reservoir
> 
> Peripherals...
> 
> Mouse: Steelseries Xai
> Headset: Corsair Vengeance 2000
> Keyboard: Ducky Shine II or Corsair K70
> Monitor: Dell u2713hm
> 
> 15 x 10 + 5 = 155
> 
> Would have been more fun if the skill testing question added up to 2500, jus' sayin'


15 x 10 + 5 x 15 x 175

^^^ Try This


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> 15 x 10 + 5 x 15 x 175
> 
> ^^^ Try This


13,275


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 13,275


I mean +175


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> 15 x 10 + 5 x 15 + 175
> 
> ^^^ Try This


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*


this easier to do by head, 150+75+175=400


----------



## chrisguitar

Good luck all for March giveaway!


----------



## That_Guy

All you guys with the Titan may want to do a bit more research: in most applications it is only slightly better than the 7970 at 2.5x the cost....

Similarly, in most games the unlocked i5 will be only slightly behind the unlocked i7 at half the cost. Invest the savings in cooling and you might be able to get better performance. Unless you have (a) huge monitor(s) there will likely be no difference, since the 7970 OCs like a boss.

That said, I guess there is some appeal to having the very best parts, especially since it would be paid for.

Good luck in March everyone. Are we there yet??


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That_Guy*
> 
> All you guys with the Titan may want to do a bit more research: in most applications it is only slightly better than the 7970 at 2.5x the cost....
> 
> Similarly, in most games the unlocked i5 will be only slightly behind the unlocked i7 at half the cost. Invest the savings in cooling and you might be able to get better performance. Unless you have (a) huge monitor(s) there will likely be no difference, since the 7970 OCs like a boss.
> 
> That said, I guess there is some appeal to having the very best parts, especially since it would be paid for.
> 
> Good luck in March everyone. Are we there yet??


Which part of the term "Ultimate Rig" do you not understand?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That_Guy*
> 
> All you guys with the Titan may want to do a bit more research: in most applications it is only slightly better than the 7970 at 2.5x the cost....
> 
> Similarly, in most games the unlocked i5 will be only slightly behind the unlocked i7 at half the cost. Invest the savings in cooling and you might be able to get better performance. Unless you have (a) huge monitor(s) there will likely be no difference, since the 7970 OCs like a boss.
> 
> That said, I guess there is some appeal to having the very best parts, especially since it would be paid for.
> 
> Good luck in March everyone. Are we there yet??


I don't mean to be rude, but honestly, how many times must it be said-- what if the case doesn't support 7970cf for the current space and parts inside? What about the microstuttering issues? What about games where you can't use cf(x)? Heat? Driver issues that could arise? Noise? Future addition of other cards and the performance /issues that increase being worth it? And much more can be added to the argument of Titan.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Everyone has a keester and therefore entitled to an opinion didn't cha know. I agree with ya thou, all about dreaming. Thanks again to the OCN brethren for given us a moment to do just that.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> this easier to do by head, 150+75+175=400












15x10+5x15+175=
(15x10)+(5x15)+175=
400 (not 2500)
Bazinga

What's happening to our school systems?

2x 7970 vs Titan...
If it's all free, does performance per dollar really apply?


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadricwan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here goes!
> 
> Dell U2713 http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=78281&vpn=225-4015&manufacture=Dell%20Computer#CustomerReviews[/URL]
> 
> EVGA Titan - http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=80860&vpn=06G-P4-2791-KR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1067
> 
> Corsair AX1200i http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=74744&vpn=CP-9020008-NA&manufacture=Corsair
> 
> Case Labs Merlin SM8-x http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8-x/
> 
> 2 x UT60 480 http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p12347_Alphacool-NexXxoS-UT60-Full-Copper-480mm.html
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm in Canada, I've linked NCIX for most of this - I could likely price-match a lot of it considerably cheaper. After PM, it's probably just over $2500, not including shipping. Thatt covers everything I would really want - I've already got a solid CPU, waterblock, fans etc.
> 
> Clearly I would be covering the additional costs - A small price to pay if I won the core gear!
> 
> Answer to question (15 x 10 + 5) = 155
> 
> Hooray for Overclock.net!
> 
> Edit: Clean-Up


I've, more often than not, found NEWEGG.CA to be cheaper. Plus NCIX.ca loves to advertise their TITANS as being discounted by $120 and still sells them for $1049.99 "web only! If you buy today!"
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=80860&vpn=06G-P4-2791-KR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1067
Memory Express sells the same one at $1019.99 reg. or SC Signature for $1069.99.
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX44793


----------



## MadGoat

Looking forward to the MARCH drawing!


----------



## XgenZeepee

I'm excited and ready to rumble!
and the winner is







is your RIG!


----------



## FloJoe6669

whos it gonna be??!! hope i win









rig in sig.


----------



## MetallicAcid

So close!!!!!! I really hope I win, but congrats to that lucky person that wins


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YESimtaco*
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core *I5-3750k* - $219.99
> manufacturer: *amd*
> Graphics
> EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR - $479.99
> Optical Drive
> LITE-ON Black 18X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA - $19.99
> Monitor
> Acer G206HLBbd - $89.99
> Case
> NZXT Crafted Series Phantom Black / Green Trim Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower - $119.99
> Audio
> RAZER Electra - $49.99
> Motherboard
> ASRock Z77 Extreme3 - $119.99
> RAM
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 - $119.99
> Cooling
> Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler - $79.99
> Keyboard
> Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Rapid Mechanical Gaming Keyboard CherryMX Blue Switch - $79.99
> Mouse
> Corsair Vengeance M90 Black - $64.99
> Graphics
> EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR - $479.99
> Hard Drive
> Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003
> OS
> Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - $99.99
> Power
> PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk III Series 1200W Modular Power Supply - $299use Pad[/U]
> RAZER Goliathus Gaming Mouse Mat - $14.99


***? FX 3570k or somein?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol


Thing is, he has 1 post on this forum, which is a contest entry that hye didnt read at all, then pays little to no attenion to what parts he does pick etc. This just gets to me in a bad way


----------



## iamwardicus

Updated both the Intel & AMD rig in my sig. There's probably another part or two for the watercooling loops (3x AP-15 fans), but I changed my mind on my monitor of choice due to the lighting in my room where my computer is at so my budget got changed around within the $2500 "real" limit.

Best of luck to everyone for the March 2013 drawing!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> If I had the cash, this is what I would build. So here's to dreaming!
> 
> *"Prometheus"*
> 
> OCN RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5089796
> 
> *AMD FX-8350*
> $199.99
> 
> *Corsair H100i Cooler*
> $124.99
> 
> *ASUS Sabertooth 990FX*
> $179.99
> 
> *Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 (2x4GB)*
> $129.99
> 
> *EVGA GTX 680 4GB*
> $559.99
> 
> *Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD*
> $139.99
> 
> *(2) WD Black 1TB HDD's*
> $199.98
> 
> *LG BD/DVD Combo Drive*
> $79.99
> 
> *Corsair AX860i PSU*
> $229.99
> 
> *CM 690 II Advanced*
> $89.99
> 
> *GRAND TOTAL per Newegg as of 3-31-13:* *$1,934.89*
> 
> What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


why not add a second 680?


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> why not add a second 680?


Gotta be able to ship it! Dual GTX 680's would push the parts total alone to $2,494.88!

I'm sure better prices are to be found and a few discounts here and there, but honestly a single 680 would be more than I've ever had to play with and would leave me giggling like a school kid. So, I'll opt for staying under budget and having decent airflow with better aesthetics.

If I had the money, that build sheet is exactly what I would buy today. That is my personal no compromise list of parts that would leave me wanting absolutely no more. I wouldn't care if I ever got to build another computer, seeing as I've never actually had one that nice. But it would leave me plenty of overhead for future upgrades if I ever got the chance.

Shoot, just setting it up, configuring it, and playing with settings would probably keep me occupied for 2-4 weeks. Then I could spend the rest of this year overclocking the snot out of it! Between gaming, benching, folding, and overclocking, I'd be tickled to death.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> Gotta be able to ship it! Dual GTX 680's would push the parts total alone to $2,494.88!
> 
> I'm sure better prices are to be found and a few discounts here and there, but honestly a single 680 would be more than I've ever had to play with and would leave me giggling like a school kid. So, I'll opt for staying under budget and having decent airflow with better aesthetics.
> 
> If I had the money, that build sheet is exactly what I would buy today. That is my personal no compromise list of parts that would leaving me wanting absolutely no more. I wouldn't care if I ever got to build another computer, seeing as I've never actually had one that nice.


So if you dropped the 680, and got a titan, that'd be $2374.89. Leaves $125.11 for shipping, should do it.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> why not add a second 680?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> Gotta be able to ship it! Dual GTX 680's would push the parts total alone to $2,494.88!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> So if you dropped the 680, and got a titan, that'd be $2374.89. Leaves $125.11 for shipping, should do it.


Ok ok, I see the light guys. I just dont care for 2 separate cards, but that's just personal and there's a better solution. It doesn't take much searching to realize that a GTX690 is stronger than a Titan. So I've edited the build to use a 690 instead. Thank you both for making me take another look at this. Grand Total is now $2,394.89, leaving ~$105 for Shipping.

_Link to build post:_ *"Prometheus"*


----------



## junkerde

April Fools. No one wins this month.


----------



## dman811

junkerde


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> April Fools. No one wins this month.


Ah! lolz


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seville Orange*
> 
> to work and play quietly...
> 
> display i: EIZO CX270
> display ii: LG 27EA73LM
> 
> cpu: Intel i5-3475S
> motherboard: Intel DH77EB
> memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 16GB
> gfx card: EVGA 3GB 660 Ti Superclocked+
> 
> cpu heatsink: Prolimatech Genesis Black
> gfx card heatsink: Prolimatech MK-26 Black
> 
> ssd: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> hdd i: Western Digital WD10JPVT (1TB 2.5")
> hdd ii: Western Digital WD10JPVT (1TB 2.5")
> 
> case: Lian Li PC-U6
> psu: SeaSonic Platinum 520W SS-520FL2
> 
> cost total: $2900 (approx.) + sales tax
> 
> Over budget but I have a couple of bits already, and if some combinations look a bit strange I have an upgrade path in mind as well. Also, thanks to OCN for this incredible contest!


Ya some of those combos are very strange... but hey, not here to critique, just here to hopefully get my dream rig, and make sure everyone elses rigs are fully compatible (such as the dual 3930K/SR-X a little while ago), and then to wish everyone else luck.


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> any suggestions about something to change in mine? it will be used as a work pc so not concerned about gaming performance
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


I'd say the RevoDrive is a quite overkill but whatever its your choice. I'd be more inclined to get a 240/256GB SSD and 2 or 3 TB HDD storage. thats just preference though.
also throw in a good cpu cooler such as the Noctua NH-D14 so you can overclock the CPU, you certainly should if you're getting that motherboard.


----------



## ginger_nuts

It would be great if there was a way to determine the odds for winning.

Just for us who love numbers


----------



## yoi

if i win , ill tattoo the OCN logo closer to my heart

... ill always have the flame !


----------



## Fulvin

Just bumping up.







Good luck all.


----------



## PedroC1999

Countdown to 6 O'Clock, just to make it a bit more exciting.

http://www.webcountdown.net/?a=6AYvESk


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Countdown to 6 O'Clock, just to make it a bit more exciting.
> 
> http://www.webcountdown.net/?a=6AYvESk


Countdown is a nice touch









Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PedroC1999

18 People ha seen it lol.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 18 People ha seen it lol.


I'm leaving it up full screen all day at work


----------



## PedroC1999

You Welcome Lol, I do this kind of things all the time. In a stay awake, with everyone just borred out of their mind, every hour id wake them all up saying "4:30 left, I repeat 4:30 left!"


----------



## lordhinton

bumpetybump


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You Welcome Lol, I do this kind of things all the time. In a stay awake, with everyone just borred out of their mind, every hour id wake them all up saying "4:30 left, I repeat 4:30 left!"


tehehe, its over for me







love the time zone differences XD


----------



## PedroC1999

IIRC, admin chooses the winner at 6 GMT


----------



## PwndN00b

I bet everyone is going out of their mind right now....lol


----------



## lordhinton

is your avatar you atm


----------



## PedroC1999

I just remembered, Im going to be BANG in the middle of my football training session. DAMMIT









I might jump out ofr 2 mins to check on it, Iz NeedZ To KnowZ


----------



## lordhinton

yes but remember last time, when we found out it was a few days later







so you never know this time


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> I bet everyone is going out of their mind right now....lol


I am dying. Would SOOOOO love a new rig lol. Just sent out more deposits for the wedding and getting ready to buy the ring >.< Stuff adds up SOOOOOOO fast lol.


----------



## PedroC1999

Maybe, but teh first time we found out within 2 hours, but it may be quicker!


----------



## Ellis

Updated my rig in preparation


----------



## MKUL7R4

Good luck everyone! Every night my dreams hit 1000 frames per second!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Does anyone know if either of the past winners did a build log? I really want to see what they did with the winnings!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Only a few days ago did the first winner (AngryButcher) get the money for the parts, OCN has been busy and hasnt managed to supply it straight away, I would say to expect a build log within the next 3 weeks


----------



## PwndN00b

There was a delay in getting the items, but last I read, they were in the mail and January's winner was planning a log.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Does anyone know if either of the past winners did a build log? I really want to see what they did with the winnings!!


There will be. My hardware was ordered last week and will supposedly arrive tomorrow according to the tracking. The case is backordered, but should show up in about 2 weeks. There were some delays from OCN, but it has since been resolved


----------



## StormX2

waiting for Admin,

Admin: "And the Winner is!!!!!.... STORMX2 HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAy its actually Barkinos who won







"


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> waiting for Admin,
> 
> Admin: "And the Winner is!!!!!.... STORMX2 HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAy its actually Barkinos who won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Not sure if he is the real winner or not. If so, congrats


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Not sure if he is the real winner or not. If so, congrats


April Fools!!!!!


----------



## Nitrogannex

Updated my Rig incase I win

If I do win expect a build log and a few giveaway threads


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Updated my Rig incase I win
> 
> If I do win expect a build log and a few giveaway threads


hell yah, Honestly cant wait to be able to give something back to our community


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zealon*
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5094171


sorry bro looks like you havent read the rules, read post one


----------



## Spritanium

Oh man. I want this rig so bad D:


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> waiting for Admin,
> 
> Admin: "And the Winner is!!!!!.... STORMX2 HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAy its actually Barkinos who won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


i would be crushing the ceiling with the jump of excitement if i actually won


----------



## StormX2

;p

Id be on the Red eye to turkey to intercept the delivery









WELL GL EVERYONE!!

THE SUSPENSE IS KILLER!!!!


----------



## yojofizz

AHH!so much suspense!
Good luck to everyone! (Even though I hope I win)


----------



## SonofJor-El

Good luck everyone









As he sits and hopes everyone but SonofJor-El loses muahahaha


----------



## ONE 2 NV

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## StatikGP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yojofizz*
> 
> AHH!so much suspense!
> Good luck to everyone! (Even though I hope I win)


I find it odd that after entering a CONTEST.. people still feel they must tell everyone they hope they win... That's sort of obvious.. no? lol...


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StatikGP*
> 
> I find it odd that after entering a CONTEST.. people still feel they must tell everyone they hope they win... That's sort of obvious.. no? lol...


LOL


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

When.Will.We.Draw? I'm insane waiting for this.


----------



## lordhinton

Don't rush the gods ;D


----------



## StormX2

Buzz Killington.gif


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ONE 2 NV*
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!


Sir, you are a very quiet person. You have been a member since May 2011 and you have only 34 posts. I couln't be that quiet if I was payed to







.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Sir, you are a very quiet person. You have been a member since May 2011 and you have only 34 posts. I couln't be that quiet if I was payed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Some people were raised on the premise that if they didn't have anything useful to say they shouldn't say it







Others weren't


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Some people were raised on the premise that if they didn't have anything useful to say they shouldn't say it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others weren't


I weren't, not that I listened but one of my favorite quotes is " It is better to keep quiet and allow folks to think you are ignorant than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## ChromePixels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> don't lose hope, Adam. don't lose hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more months.. haha.. Congrats to the winner!


so if i dont win this month i have 9 months more ? i though it was just one entry


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromePixels*
> 
> so if i dont win this month i have 9 months more ? i though it was just one entry


Quote:


> *You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.*


----------



## Spritanium

Here's hoping for April :U


----------



## squall325

9 more months to win it







)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> *Four weeks ago!*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Pretty sure admin is about to type my name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you might have had a premature premonition! Congrats Worldshaker!
Click to expand...

HE'S A WIZARD, BURN HIM!!!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Do we enter monthly or enter once and wait and see?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Do we enter monthly or enter once and wait and see?


Just once







Quote:


> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.


----------



## ginger_nuts

One day people will read the OP, not just here but for many other threads and Club's.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> One day people will read the OP, not just here but for many other threads and Club's.


No they won't.


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> GRATZ MAN!
> 
> And you definitely Predicted your win ;p
> 
> Netx time let one of us Old schoolers who are broke win ;p
> 
> Hint Hint


hahaha! good luck to you man...
well... good luck to everybody I guess


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> *Four weeks ago!*
> Looks like you might have had a premature premonition! Congrats Worldshaker!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> HE'S A WIZARD, BURN HIM!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'll be sure to congratulate before burning though! Congrats World, do a build log


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Didn't know this existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the winners so far, hope you guys put it to good use.
> 
> Here's my attempt at a list:
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
> ASUS Maximus V Formula/Assassins C3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
> Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 997103
> 2x EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ w/Backplate 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler
> Logitech G700 Black 13 Buttons Tilt Wheel USB RF Wireless Laser Gaming Mouse
> *Total - $2,099.93*
> 
> Missing parts will be recycled from current build.


you have another $400, you should put a nice monitor or big 840 Pro SSD


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> you have another $400, you should put a nice monitor or big 840 Pro SSD


$2500 = £1600 plus we PC parts cost more for us over here.


----------



## StormX2

hmmm?

he posted in US Dollars, $2099

I figured he had done the math and homework already


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> CPU - I7 3930K
> Motherboard - ASUS Sabertooth X79
> Graphics RAM - Sapphire 7970 vapor X
> RAM - 16GB Kingston 2400 Beast (Black ones PLEASE)
> Hard Drive - Samsung 250 GB SSD 840
> Cooling - Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme
> Case - Lian Li PC-80
> Power - Corsair AX 850
> 
> Never won anything in my life but i guess its a first for everything.


welcome to Intel


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> welcome to Intel


Never had any beef with intel, the only thing is that i wouldnt go to intel for anything else but the best! (6 core 2011 socket cpus!)


----------



## StormX2

pretty much what ive built as well

3930k, asus Mobo, undecided which one though, 32GB quad channel ram, 1 lovely Titan, 250gb 840 Pro, and I wasnt decided on how I was going ot handle cooling, so I just threw the high end Noctua on it. since the price would match a decent CLC or any other quality air cooler anyway.

I would just simply reuse most of my current Sig Rig, Cant go bigger monitor so a Titan on 1680x1050 should be pure AA murder


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> pretty much what ive built as well
> 
> 3930k, asus Mobo, undecided which one though, 32GB quad channel ram, 1 lovely Titan, 250gb 840 Pro, and I wasnt decided on how I was going ot handle cooling, so I just threw the high end Noctua on it. since the price would match a decent CLC or any other quality air cooler anyway.
> 
> I would just simply reuse most of my current Sig Rig, Cant go bigger monitor so a Titan on 1680x1050 should be pure AA murder


Lol titan on a 1680x1050 screen is like carrying a small rock with a bulldozer (No pun intended!) -,- hhahah


----------



## StormX2

dont you worry , it will be a beautiful thing and run flawlessly when I crank the AA up









and would look great on the TV


----------



## Angrybutcher

*January Winner*
A small taste...Case is on backorder and didn't realize the CPU does not come with heatsink these days. Need to place order for the water cooling setup







Build log coming soon


----------



## Canis-X

Very Very nice sir!!! You must be very excited!!


----------



## HPE1000

Lucky duckling!









Have fun


----------



## Paradigm84

New hardware smell, best thing about getting new stuff.


----------



## stealthybox

If you really think about it, the odds of winning in this thread are pretty incredible right now!

over the course of this year, everyone has about a 1 in 320 chance of winning a $2500 rig.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> If you really think about it, the odds of winning in this thread are pretty incredible right now!
> 
> over the course of this year, everyone has about a 1 in 320 chance of winning a $2500 rig.


Those are actually pretty good chances.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> If you really think about it, the odds of winning in this thread are pretty incredible right now!
> 
> over the course of this year, everyone has about a 1 in 320 chance of winning a $2500 rig.


Not really, there will be more and more entries throughout the year!









Angrybutcher, any buildlog yet? I want a link









Edit: My 3570th post, to match my processor


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> The 5 D's of Dodgeball.
> 
> "If you can Dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball"
> 
> "what...?"
> 
> KLANK
> 
> 
> I am going to get a raid card and Attach the SSD's to the card. It is going to be a small in house game server There is a method to my madness


Just curious... Where will you attach the RAID card?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Just curious... Where will you attach the RAID card?


Any available PCI-e slot


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Any available PCI-e slot


He has 1 PCIe slot with a GTX Titan.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> He has 1 PCIe slot with a GTX Titan.


Ahh, didn't see it was Mini-ITX. Maybe he's putting them into another rig or maybe he's actually wanting to use the onboard raid controller? I'd hope he wouldn't have a Titan in a "game server". If not, I want to know what kind of magic he's gonna pull to get a Titan and a raid controller on a Mini-ITX board.


----------



## Fatal05

Congrats to the winner!

I have a suggestion though. Because tech changes fairly rapidly, a dream rig from a few months back may no longer be the persons dream rig, as it might be less cost efficient and use slower parts. I think it might be a good idea that people repost, or edit their dream rig every month. So if you want to win the April rig, you must have a post in April. Just a suggestion!


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Ahh, didn't see it was Mini-ITX. Maybe he's putting them into another rig or maybe he's actually wanting to use the onboard raid controller? I'd hope he wouldn't have a Titan in a "game server". If not, I want to know what kind of magic he's gonna pull to get a Titan and a raid controller on a Mini-ITX board.


Exactly why I'm curious. He said he's getting a raid card for the 6 Crucial M4 SSDs... not sure how you can do that with the onboard raid controller of a Mini ITX board with 4 SATA ports.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatal05*
> 
> Congrats to the winner!
> 
> I have a suggestion though. Because tech changes fairly rapidly, a dream rig from a few months back may no longer be the persons dream rig, as it might be less cost efficient and use slower parts. I think it might be a good idea that people repost, or edit their dream rig every month. So if you want to win the April rig, you must have a post in April. Just a suggestion!


From experience, you can tweak your order when you win


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Just curious... Where will you attach the RAID card?


I intend on removing the wireless card, and use a custom cable if need be to go from the PCIe slot where the wireless sat to the card which will sit internally









HAHA no i would not use the Titan in my game server







Thats way overkill. No video card is needed for my game server. I will use the Titan in my current rig or use that in another build I am currently designing by scratch







Its currently in my head and going on paper


----------



## dman811

Spoiler: conversation between ZDngrfld and Xin



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Any available PCI-e slot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> He has 1 PCIe slot with a GTX Titan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Ahh, didn't see it was Mini-ITX. Maybe he's putting them into another rig or maybe he's actually wanting to use the onboard raid controller? I'd hope he wouldn't have a Titan in a "game server". If not, I want to know what kind of magic he's gonna pull to get a Titan and a raid controller on a Mini-ITX board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Exactly why I'm curious. He said he's getting a raid card for the 6 Crucial M4 SSDs... not sure how you can do that with the onboard raid controller of a Mini ITX board with 4 SATA ports.






Titan + RAID card * ITX =







or it didn't happen. I hope a Titan isn't going in a server rig, unless he has Titans for everything else.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I intend on removing the wireless card, and use a custom cable if need be to go from the PCIe slot where the wireless sat to the card which will sit internally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA no i would not use the Titan in my game server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats way overkill. No video card is needed for my game server. I will use the Titan in my current rig or use that in another build I am currently designing by scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its currently in my head and going on paper



Huh. Wonder if these work. I don't see why they wouldn't but I've never heard of anyone using these before.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> 
> Huh. Wonder if these work. I don't see why they wouldn't but I've never heard of anyone using these before.


Theoretically it should work


----------



## ZDngrfld

The problem I see is that the bandwidth of that slot isn't going to be enough to support what you're wanting to do. Do you need a video card in your x16 slot since it's going to be a server?

Also, the card I linked uses the longer form factor, which isn't compatible with the Asus board. The USB headers are in the way.


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofJor-El*
> 
> I intend on removing the wireless card, and use a custom cable if need be to go from the PCIe slot where the wireless sat to the card which will sit internally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA no i would not use the Titan in my game server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats way overkill. No video card is needed for my game server. I will use the Titan in my current rig or use that in another build I am currently designing by scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its currently in my head and going on paper


Oh ok.. That explains it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> 
> Huh. Wonder if these work. I don't see why they wouldn't but I've never heard of anyone using these before.


It might work... Only one way to find out. haha!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> you have another $400, you should put a nice monitor or big 840 Pro SSD


Oh yeah, thanks for the reminder. An 840 Pro it is.







Happy with current monitor, so it's staying ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> $2500 = £1600 plus we PC parts cost more for us over here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> hmmm?
> he posted in US Dollars, $2099
> I figured he had done the math and homework already


I went straight to Newegg, didn't convert any UK prices.
Heck, if I did, those 2 GTX 680s alone would take away more than 2/3rds of the $2500.


----------



## Worldshaker

OMG!!! Im so shocked, I have been so busy with work I forgot to check the forums yesterday. Just got done doing laps around the living room! Seems like a dream im gonna wake up from soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> *Four weeks ago!*
> Looks like you might have had a premature premonition! Congrats Worldshaker!


LOL...if only I knew when I typed that there was some truth to it!

Build log inc. when I get the parts! Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> OMG!!! Im so shocked, I have been so busy with work I forgot to check the forums yesterday. Just got done doing laps around the living room! Seems like a dream im gonna wake up from soon.
> LOL...if only I knew when I typed that there was some truth to it!
> 
> Build log inc. when I get the parts! Thanks OCN!!!


lol I would have loved to see your face when you found out!


----------



## Worldshaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol I would have loved to see your face when you found out!


I saw my PMs and was like whatever...spaming noobs and April fools day prakes...you guys suck! Had to slow down and re-read it and see it was from chipp. My mouth droped and a few words came out that im glad my kids were not around to hear and repeat.


----------



## ShadowEW

Finally got my build under way! Everything was sorted OCNs end around Wednesday, unfortunately I was in Norway then! xD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white

~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> CPU : i7 3930k (Already owned)
> Mobo : Gigabyte Ga-x79-up4 Motherboard Core I7 Socket 2011 Intel X79 Atx Raid Lan (rev.1.0)
> Cooler : Corsair H100i Hydro
> GPU #1 : XFX Double D Black Edition Radeon HD 7970 OC 3072MB GDDR5
> GPU #2 : XFX Double D Black Edition Radeon HD 7970 OC 3072MB GDDR5
> RAM : Kingston 16GB 4x4 DDR32400 HX Beast X KHX24C11T3K416X
> PSU : Xfx 850w Black Edition Power Supply Unit
> Case: NZXT Phantom 630 Full Tower Case with Window White : CA-PH630-W1
> 
> Extras :
> 4 x Bitfenix 200 x 200 x 25mm Spectre PRO Black With Red LED Case Fan : BFF-LPRO-20025R-RP
> 3 x Bitfenix 140 x 140 x 25mm Spectre Black with Orange LED Case Fan : BFF-BLF-14025O-RP
> 1 x Bitfenix 140 x 140 x 25mm Spectre Black with Red LED Case Fan : BFF-BLF-14025R-RP
> 1 x Bitfenix 120 x 120 x 25mm Spectre Black with Orange LED Case Fan : BFF-BLF-12025O-RP
> 1 x Bitfenix Hydra Fan LED Controller : BFA-HDR-K9-RP
> 1 x BitFenix Alchemy 8-Pin EPS12V Extension 45cm - Orange/Black
> 1 x BitFenix Alchemy 24pin ATX extension 30cm - Orange
> 2 x BitFenix Alchemy 8pin PCI-E extension 45cm - Orange
> 2 x BitFenix Alchemy 6pin PCI-E extension 45cm - Orange
> 6 x BitFenix Alchemy SATA 6GB/s braided cable 30cm - Orange


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> I saw my PMs and was like whatever...spaming noobs and April fools day prakes...you guys suck! Had to slow down and re-read it and see it was from chipp. My mouth droped and a few words came out that im glad my kids were not around to hear and repeat.


Congratulations from a fellow winner Worldshaker ~


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like the 3930k is the default ultimate rig processor









I think I would just get a 3770k and try to delid it, and if it went well overclock the heck out of it and put the money elsewhere, it's not just the cost of the processor, it's x79's high motherboard prices that get your budget tied up.


----------



## blooder11181

no me...............................


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> *Four weeks ago!*
> Looks like you might have had a premature premonition! Congrats Worldshaker!


Scary!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks like the 3930k is the default ultimate rig processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would just get a 3770k and try to delid it, and if it went well overclock the heck out of it and put the money elsewhere, it's not just the cost of the processor, it's x79's high motherboard prices that get your budget tied up.


I just went with the 3820. I bet a bunch of the people picking the 3930k would only be gaming on it and wouldnt be using half its potential lol.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I just went with the 3820. I bet a bunch of the *people picking the 3930k would only be gaming on it and wouldnt be using half its potential lol*.


This sounds like 2 customers of mine, they wanted 3960X's (3970X hadn't come out yet), and refused anything else, and all they play is LoL, Smite, and other games that use about 20% of one core. Both also wanted 2 690s. They got their wish, and I got paid $1000 to build the computers. I was kind of happy about it, and then life and its expenses hit. Still fun to handle those parts, but scary to think that the laptop I am writing this from right now could probably play all the games they play with their computers on medium settings and still be doing OK with Chrome or Firefox open.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> OMG!!! Im so shocked, I have been so busy with work I forgot to check the forums yesterday. Just got done doing laps around the living room! Seems like a dream im gonna wake up from soon.
> LOL...if only I knew when I typed that there was some truth to it!
> 
> Build log inc. when I get the parts! Thanks OCN!!!


Well it's for real! Thats gonna be some sweet new gear to play with. I'm sure you'll be missing plenty of sleep on work nights messing with your new toys.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I am following worldshakers' lead and having a premonition that I will win. I better update my dream rig.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> The problem I see is that the bandwidth of that slot isn't going to be enough to support what you're wanting to do. Do you need a video card in your x16 slot since it's going to be a server?
> 
> Also, the card I linked uses the longer form factor, which isn't compatible with the Asus board. The USB headers are in the way.


Well this is the thing. I wont be needing to play on that maching personally. The ITX boards all have video capabilities and usually come with Intel's HD 4000 series which is pretty good considering. What I intend on doing is installing an Esxi server as the OS followed by a number of XP VM's inside of tghat server. If I remember correctly I can install between 6 and 8 VM'v depending the hardware that is installed; i.e. ram, cpu, etc... My system will only host a small number of games, such as Arma, perhaps L4D series, Portal, and maybe even other popular games. It will be designed to allow multiple players to log in and play the game on the server they want. The key is they need to own the game as one game per SSD will be installed. A friend of mine will be setting up the software side whilst I will build the hardware aspect. Its surprises me too. I actually have a friend...







As I said there is a method to my madness








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Oh ok.. That explains it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might work... Only one way to find out. haha!


Yes indeed. I need the money first to build the machine and I will of course make a build log as I build it!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> January - Angrybutcher
> 
> February - ShadowEW
> 
> March - Worldshaker


SonofJor-El seems mighty confident of winning. Time traveller?


----------



## SonofJor-El

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> SonofJor-El seems mighty confident of winning. Time traveller?


Ha! I wish I was








I am not even going to count myself as a winner. I am working on getting the money myself as I learned never to count on anything except thru the means of hard work







But heck if I were a time traveler then I would be able to say who the next nine winners are


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> *January Winner*
> A small taste...Case is on backorder and didn't realize the CPU does not come with heatsink these days. Need to place order for the water cooling setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log coming soon


SiiiiiiiiickGlad that all worked out, see, you were whiney just a week ago a bout not getting things









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> OMG!!! Im so shocked, I have been so busy with work I forgot to check the forums yesterday. Just got done doing laps around the living room! Seems like a dream im gonna wake up from soon.
> LOL...if only I knew when I typed that there was some truth to it!
> 
> Build log inc. when I get the parts! Thanks OCN!!!


GRATZ MAN!! Enjoy the Build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Finally got my build under way! Everything was sorted OCNs end around Wednesday, unfortunately I was in Norway then! xD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white
> 
> ~
> 
> ~


Excellent, cant wait to check it out Shadow


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> *January Winner*
> A small taste...Case is on backorder and didn't realize the CPU does not come with heatsink these days. Need to place order for the water cooling setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log coming soon


*chants*

Build log build log build loooooog


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatal05*
> 
> Congrats to the winner!
> 
> I have a suggestion though. Because tech changes fairly rapidly, a dream rig from a few months back may no longer be the persons dream rig, as it might be less cost efficient and use slower parts. I think it might be a good idea that people repost, or edit their dream rig every month. So if you want to win the April rig, you must have a post in April. Just a suggestion!


It's one of the reasons I'm going with a Z77 + 3770K; it will still be a really good system but will also blow past my current i7 950


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Changed my build for April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winning this would be an awesome birthday present (26th)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also updated in sig!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Monitor*: Acer GD235HZbid $249.99
> *Case*: Fractal Design Define R4 $119.99
> *CPU*: Intel i7 3820 (editing and gaming) $299.99
> *Motherboard*: Asus Rampage IV Formula $369.99
> *Memory*: Corsair Vengence Low Profile 16GB 1600MHz $124.99
> *Graphics Card*: PowerColor VortexII AX7970 $409.99
> *Sound Card*: Asus Xonar Phoebus $199.99
> *SSD*: Corsair Force Series GT 120GB $129.99
> *Hard Drive*: Western Digital Black 1TB $89.99
> *Power Supply*: SeaSonic X750 Gold Modular $139.99
> *Operating System*: Windows 7 Professional 64Bit $139.99
> *Cooler*: ThermalTake Frio $57.99
> *Case Fans*: Corsair 140mm Air Flow Quiet Editions (6 of them) $18.99 Each, $56.97 counting bulk discount
> *Lighting*: Bitfenix Alchemy Aqua LED-Strip, 30CM White $26.99
> 
> 
> 
> Total= *$2,447.17*


My birthday is also this month, on the 23rd. Good luck fellow Taurus!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> My birthday is also this month, on the 23rd. Good luck fellow Taurus!


15th here! I want my rig!


----------



## legoman786

Can anybody else not load the first page of this thread?


----------



## StormX2

my birthdays in August, but Il gladly win this month ;p

other than this giveaway, im just extremely unlikely to be able to afford even a GPU upgrade in 2 years.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Can anybody else not load the first page of this thread?


go to preferences and change it from 100 to 50 or 20. seems like too many people were postings images or something else went wrong


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Can anybody else not load the first page of this thread?


Works for me


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Can anybody else not load the first page of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> go to preferences and change it from 100 to 50 or 20. seems like too many people were postings images or something else went wrong
Click to expand...

^^ This, I had to do the same thing


----------



## PwndN00b

You know, the last 5 days leading to the end of the month seemed like the longest 5 days of my life. Now I gotta wait another 28? Time stops today...lol


----------



## HesterDW

Updated my rig. I wanted to go with 7970s in Crossfire but the Silverstone Fortress doesnt do well with open design and blower design 7970s are so hard to find for some reason.








Also might go full liquid cooling on the CPU which I've always wanted to do but haven't had the money.


----------



## Worldshaker

Tried to call in at work today due to overwhelming shock from winning this month. Boss told me to get my ass to work.

Cant wait to start this build!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Tried to call in at work today due to overwhelming shock from winning this month. Boss told me to get my ass to work.
> 
> Cant wait to start this build!


Huge congrats worldshaker ! Its going to be a blast man, new world in terms of gaming. Can't wait to see some pics, and to see what you think as your jamming on your new machine. Enjoy it. Good stuff OCN, and worthy winner.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Tried to call in at work today due to overwhelming shock from winning this month. Boss told me to get my ass to work.
> 
> Cant wait to start this build!


I would definitely stay home from school locked in my room with all of my new hardware building my new computer!


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Tried to call in at work today due to overwhelming shock from winning this month. Boss told me to get my ass to work.
> 
> Cant wait to start this build!


congratz man. enjoy your new build and maybe post some pics or make a build log

cheers


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> my birthdays in August, but Il gladly win this month ;p
> 
> other than this giveaway, im just extremely unlikely to be able to afford even a GPU upgrade in 2 years.


What day? I'm the 9th


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Tried to call in at work today due to overwhelming shock from winning this month. Boss told me to get my ass to work.
> 
> Cant wait to start this build!


You better hold off on that call-in day for when you get your parts! You lucky dog! You're gonna have a great rig when it's all done.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> What day? I'm the 9th


7th ;p 1983


----------



## Worldshaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> You better hold off on that call-in day for when you get your parts! You lucky dog! You're gonna have a great rig when it's all done.


I start working from home next week so wont have to call in. Not gonna get any work done at all when the parts come lol


----------



## dman811

11th... of August...


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Huge congrats worldshaker ! Its going to be a blast man, *new world in terms of gaming.* Can't wait to see some pics, and to see what you think as your jamming on your new machine. Enjoy it. Good stuff OCN, and worthy winner.


Hell yea man, going from a 6870 to 680 SLI. Talk about a leap! Congrats again WS.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> 7th ;p 1983


I'm the 8th







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> What day? I'm the 9th


we need a 10th of august and we are good lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 11th... of August...


----------



## PedroC1999

Well Guys, I will happily nominate myself for happy winner of ANY month, just to make sure that I get one. Good Luck... but face it... Im getting one...


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Well Guys, I will happily nominate myself for happy winner of ANY month, just to make sure that I get one. Good Luck... but face it... Im getting one...


well its time an old Legacy member such as my self wins one









They probably exclude us so no one complains that its fixed lol

seriously think about it

I get enough flack from people on the freebie thread when I win a game or 2 (most everything ive won that wasnt a Game Key, ive not received, such as the GTX 295, a Corsair Case fan etc.) but I could just see it now.

Also keep this in mind if I do win, its deffinitely not fixed because most of OCN Staff do not particularly like me


----------



## Paradigm84

Alternatively, you could just leave it down to luck and not expect to win.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> 7th ;p 1983


'79 here


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Alternatively, you could just leave it down to luck and not expect to win.


This. The more you hope/wish, more crushed you will be if/when you don't win.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I wonder how the winner each month is chosen, hopefully at random.









Edit: derp, should have read the OP again.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I'm the 8th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need a 10th of august and we are good lol


Looks like I have a week filled with quite a bit of drinking


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> I wonder how the winner each month is chosen, hopefully at random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: derp, should have read the OP again.


Admin has an absurdly large hat full of names.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> I wonder how the winner each month is chosen, hopefully at random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: derp, should have read the OP again.


It doesn't say? But I assume it is random.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Looks like I have a week filled with quite a bit of drinking


Might as well stretch it to a month. I'm the 22nd of August









'90. Yeah, I'm a youngin'.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Might as well stretch it to a month. I'm the 22nd of August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '90. Yeah, I'm a youngin'.


Older than me at '95.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo85*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/OfYa - Total is $2162.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008Q7HUR0/?tag=pcpapi-20 - Corsair AX1200i
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103201&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID= - Diamond 7970x2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Z3GN8U/?tag=pcpapi-20 - Silverstone TJ09
> 
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=I7-3770KBX&c=CJ - 3770k
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009NEIJOS/?tag=pcpapi-20 - Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7
> 
> 16GB G.Skill Ares 1866mhz RAM
> 
> Will be doing a Quad 7970 setup, blocks/watercooling parts TBD provided I can find someone willing to trade for my current non-reference Gigabyte 7970's.


I am sure you will find someone willing to do it, you just need to get to 35 rep (I think) to do it first, so start going around the forums and giving good advice.


----------



## junkerde

he chooses the coolest person each month yo


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> he chooses the coolest person each month yo


Then why haven't I been chosen yet?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am sure you will find someone willing to do it, you just need to get to 35 rep (I think) to do it first, so start going around the forums and giving good advice.


25 rep for selling, 35 rep for an appraisal IIRC, could be backwards haha
35 rep for selling AND for appraisal.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> he chooses the coolest person each month yo


Damn, then this guy has it in the bag:


----------



## HPE1000

reminds me of hopsin


----------



## NKrader

i need to win this, so i can start posting from my own computer istead of sucking up work bandwith


----------



## MetallicAcid

Delete


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I had a dream that I won these parts, and built a dream computer build log, but then I lost the computer because NASA needed it for a Mars expedition


Did they at least let you fly in the spaceship? That would have been the decent thing to do.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well its time an old Legacy member such as my self wins one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably exclude us so no one complains that its fixed lol
> 
> seriously think about it
> 
> I get enough flack from people on the freebie thread when I win a game or 2 (most everything ive won that wasnt a Game Key, ive not received, such as the GTX 295, a Corsair Case fan etc.) but I could just see it now.
> 
> Also keep this in mind if I do win, its deffinitely not fixed because most of OCN Staff do not particularly like me


Well I've never won anything yet.


----------



## PedroC1999

You guys are welcome.









http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20130501T18&p0=%3A&msg=Dream+Rig+Winner+April%21&csz=1


----------



## Paradigm84

Not everyone is waiting that desperately...


----------



## Warhaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Well I've never won anything yet.


Maybe not, but even if every single post on this forum was an entry, your odds are infinitely better than any other big-brand promotion. 1 in 3500? Yes please. And, you get another go every month. What's not to like?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not everyone is waiting that desperately...


Me neither, just incase I forget


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warhaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Well I've never won anything yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not, but even if every single post on this forum was an entry, your odds are infinitely better than any other big-brand promotion. 1 in 3500? Yes please. And, you get another go every month. What's not to like?
Click to expand...

Excuse me sir, let's not go throwing around "infinitely better" where it's not needed.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Excuse me sir, let's not go throwing around "infinitely better" where it's not needed.


No, it is literally the best thing I've ever seen in my entire life.

Bro (Quantum Reality), I literally have your back, bro.

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/literally

Hyperboles are fun.


----------



## legoman786

Made some tweaks to my entry. Price updates and one or two component changes. They all are to save money too.!


----------



## ShadowEW

Still looking through everyones builds and can't help but think 'why haven't I tried that' .. But, I'll just be suffice and leave this here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white/10#post_19680016

Progress on the parts; PSU(s), GPUs, Case and Cooler arrived today~


----------



## Angrybutcher

Good to hear Shadow









Myself, I placed an order for a Heatkiller 2011 conversion kit and a temporary heatsink fan to use on the CPU. Still waiting on the case, and waiting for 7970 Heatkiller blocks to get back in stock at FrozenCPU, Performance-pcs or Sidewinder! I'd rather not spend the $30 of fees to order from Aquatuning


----------



## Worldshaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Still looking through everyones builds and can't help but think 'why haven't I tried that' .. But, I'll just be suffice and leave this here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white/10#post_19680016
> 
> Progress on the parts; PSU(s), GPUs, Case and Cooler arrived today~


Drooling over your build log while I wait for mine to come!


----------



## GuilT1

Last 3 posts are by the three winners. Jelly I am.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> Last 3 posts are by the three winners. Jelly I am.


Just think about it.. In another month, there can be a whole *4* winner posts!







dat thought


----------



## Nightz2k

Congrats to you guys, nice looking setups.







_(Parts anyway)_


----------



## Angrybutcher

Build log posted









http://www.overclock.net/t/1378845/build-log-january-2013-ultimate-rig-3930k-2x7970-matx-hk


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Good to hear Shadow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, I placed an order for a Heatkiller 2011 conversion kit and a temporary heatsink fan to use on the CPU. Still waiting on the case, and waiting for 7970 Heatkiller blocks to get back in stock at FrozenCPU, Performance-pcs or Sidewinder! I'd rather not spend the $30 of fees to order from Aquatuning


Even if the money isn't yours (so to speak) you still feel compelled to save as much as you can and show your appreciation that you're not just willy nilly wasting money.. I was the same, hence why I ordered from about 6 different sites to get everything at the cheapest possible








Can't wait for your build to materialize, we've both got the same CPU and GPUs. Should be interesting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Drooling over your build log while I wait for mine to come!


Your stuff will arrive soon Worldshaker, and we WANT.. no.. we.. NEED.. A build log from you when you start!








I still think you've gone for the most sensible build of *us 3* at the moment and I'm really interested to see what magic you can pull off with those 680s ~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> Last 3 posts are by the three winners. Jelly I am.


And your time will come soon! (Best of luck xD)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Just think about it.. In another month, there can be a whole *4* winner posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat thought


4 winners, 1 post below the other, at least $10k of components... It's a... yeah... That sort of thought.. xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> Congrats to you guys, nice looking setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Parts anyway)_


Hooppeeefffullllyyyy Fans arrive today or tomorrow for me, and then I can actually start swapping out all the fans and figuring out how I'm going to wire everything.
The components will be the last part of the build for me, once I have the case setup I'll be delicately slotting it's internals together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Doesn't hurt to dream for a dream machine
> Saw Angrybutcher's log, super happy for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K
> *MOBO*
> GIGABYTE G1.ASSASSIN2 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
> *RAM*
> G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> *GPU*
> HIS IceQ X² H797QM3G2M Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
> *SSD*
> SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> *PSU*
> SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3) 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> *CASE*
> Corsair 900D
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104621


3930k / 7970s, I sense a pattern here. Maybe it's a winning one?








And if you do win, I definitely want to know how that G1 performs. I 'was' going to get that if I couldn't get the RIVE. But even the G1 was outta my price range here for what I wanted. ^^'


----------



## JTHMfreak

The funny thing (is that even the right word) is that for the hardcore modder and water coolers on this forum can get maybe four parts if they win this contest whereas another person could put together a whole rig and then some. Damn prices need to really come down. Not putting the contest down at all, just find it odd how much pc parts can go for these days. Best of luck to everyone (myself included).


----------



## StormX2

I really should look into a different option,

Im juggling between recyclign parts from my sig rig, and going totally high end. I would never be able to afford to do so, why not.









and yah, I have a titan on mine, just want a piece of history


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Even if the money isn't yours (so to speak) you still feel compelled to save as much as you can and show your appreciation that you're not just willy nilly wasting money.. I was the same, hence why I ordered from about 6 different sites to get everything at the cheapest possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for your build to materialize, we've both got the same CPU and GPUs. Should be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stuff will arrive soon Worldshaker, and we WANT.. no.. we.. NEED.. A build log from you when you start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think you've gone for the most sensible build of *us 3* at the moment and I'm really interested to see what magic you can pull off with those 680s ~
> And your time will come soon! (Best of luck xD)
> 4 winners, 1 post below the other, at least $10k of components... It's a... yeah... That sort of thought.. xD
> Hooppeeefffullllyyyy Fans arrive today or tomorrow for me, and then I can actually start swapping out all the fans and figuring out how I'm going to wire everything.
> The components will be the last part of the build for me, once I have the case setup I'll be delicately slotting it's internals together.
> 3930k / 7970s, I sense a pattern here. Maybe it's a winning one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you do win, I definitely want to know how that G1 performs. I 'was' going to get that if I couldn't get the RIVE. But even the G1 was outta my price range here for what I wanted. ^^'


It can't hurt to dream right? I'm one of those guys whose never won anything in life lol
I see some awesome builds, im waiting for angrybutcher to do his, I'm following his thread


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

I updated mine as well. Had to go cheaper on the case to make the Titan possible. Never in my life have a had a GPU that could max every current game. It would be soooo sweet!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> The funny thing (is that even the right word) is that for the hardcore modder and water coolers on this forum can get maybe four parts if they win this contest whereas another person could put together a whole rig and then some. Damn prices need to really come down. Not putting the contest down at all, just find it odd how much pc parts can go for these days. Best of luck to everyone (myself included).


Idk, any one of the winners could easily have gone with watercooling if they either spent more or didnt go with the 3930k (which I still believe most of the people in this contest will never fully utilize anyway).


----------



## StormX2

I will make great use of that 3930k, for Many, MANY years


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I will make great use of that 3930k, for Many, MANY years


Well that i7 would still be good for a couple of years. games arent that CPU demanding unless you go for multiGPU setups anyway!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well that i7 would still be good for a couple of years. games arent that CPU demanding unless you go for multiGPU setups anyway!


exactly

my proposed build for a 3930k, titan, 32gb ram and a 250gb 840 Pro. would do very well for me as my Work/Game Rig

My Sig Rig is actually not even used that much by me anymore =(


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Idk, any one of the winners could easily have gone with watercooling if they either spent more or didnt go with the 3930k (which I still believe most of the people in this contest will never fully utilize anyway).


Mine will be water cooled, out of my own pocket


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben Quincy*
> 
> My Ultimate Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will be adding water cooling hopefully but haven't decided on parts yet and its already over max price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Ben_Quincy/saved/#savedbuild_320590
> 
> BAM!!!


Think you might be too new for this and not qualified


----------



## NKrader

if i won this I think I would get 12 WD red 3tb disks and a raid card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well that i7 would still be good for a couple of years. games arent that CPU demanding unless you go for multiGPU setups anyway!


lol my q9550 worked perfectly fine for gaming


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> It can't hurt to dream right? I'm one of those guys whose never won anything in life lol
> I see some awesome builds, im waiting for angrybutcher to do his, I'm following his thread


You _could_ follow mine too.. Not being suggestive there at all!
And likewise applies for me, this has been my first actual 'win' in my life really. Never won anything of monetary value besides silly gifts and the likes from christmas crackers. XD


----------



## Quantum Reality

I went with a less powerful system but beefed up on the HDs and on the RAM. Actually 32 GB may well be overkill, but there's always RAM disk software.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Mine will be water cooled, out of my own pocket


Look forward to seeing that.


----------



## StormX2

so many possibilities, I would have like to do a small portable package with a CLC maybe, mini ITX, but I just want raw power, to do anything whenever I wanted to.

but it would be nice to use some cash towards replacing my wifes older backup drives. Her life is in that data lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Why not a 3770k, ASUS MINI GTX 670 in SLI and a micro ATX board? And fill it with tons of HDDs?


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Why not a 3770k, ASUS MINI GTX 670 in SLI and a micro ATX board? And fill it with tons of HDDs?


well I wouldn't need to fill it with drives

256gb - 512gb is more than enough space for me , I have externals and extras if I really need some space.

also, im not a fan of SLI, granted I would have it if I could have it, but meh, a single titan look great for a long time at my rez ;p


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> This is my rig I want http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NJyX


Add another 680 and you're still under the $2500 limit


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Add another 680 and you're still under the $2500 limit


Or get a proper monitor because two 680's would just be loloverkill on a single 1080p monitor.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Heh, I'm finding I keep having reasons to tweak my "Ultimate Rig". I've decided 32 gigs of RAM is really just nuts and will use the RAM from my i7 950 instead. I also have decided to go for some Western Digital Cav Blacks and RAID 'em up.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullmaster2010*
> 
> Hey, a friend of mine just informed me about this contest and it sounds epic!
> For my custom rig I would rely on FrankieOnPC's rig as he can play all the games I desire on decent quality whilst recording
> 
> So basically I'd want all the things on this link: http://astore.amazon.co.uk/fr013-21
> minus the accessories which would take it over the budget.
> 
> obviously I can't win for April as I only just made an account but perhaps May will be my month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great contest! and sorry I didn't use that rigbuilder you recommended.


Hello and welcome to OCN, Im glad you acknowledged that you can only play nect month, which means you did read the OP and that makes us happy


----------



## Skullmaster2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hello and welcome to OCN, Im glad you acknowledged that you can only play nect month, which means you did read the OP and that makes us happy


Thanks, it's good to be in this friendly community, and I'm glad I've started off by making you happy


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullmaster2010*
> 
> Thanks, it's good to be in this friendly community, and I'm glad I've started off by making you happy


Thing is, people join here on their 1st minute, with their 1st post, wanting $2500 and never popping in again untill the contest is oer for that month, but lets not argue about it.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thing is, people join here on their 1st minute, with their 1st post, wanting $2500 and never popping in again untill the contest is oer for that month, but lets not argue about it.


Yup and here is the rule about that:
For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.

Still, I need to keep updating my components in Rigbuilder since PC technology keeps getting updated with new components. I know the Geforce GTX Titan is one, but Intel's upcoming Haswell in June is also in need of updating components. I won a Intel 520 SSD here on OCN, so I hope I can win at least a rig (with a Case Labs case).


----------



## Skullmaster2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thing is, people join here on their 1st minute, with their 1st post, wanting $2500 and never popping in again untill the contest is oer for that month, but lets not argue about it.


Don't worry, I plan to stay here and take part in this group, I don't really use many forums so I'll try to make the most of it


----------



## PedroC1999

This is where most helpers spend their time... infinitely refreshing 'till something pops up...









http://www.overclock.net/forum/newposts/filter/unanswered


----------



## Worldshaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> This is where most helpers spend their time... infinitely refreshing 'till something pops up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newposts/filter/unanswered


Thought I was the only one that did that. I dont respond to much though...im forum shy i guess!


----------



## PedroC1999

I respond to as many as I can, now and then I can clear a whole page worth in a day or two.


----------



## dman811

Spoiler: Lotsa Quotes



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullmaster2010*
> 
> Hey, a friend of mine just informed me about this contest and it sounds epic!
> For my custom rig I would rely on FrankieOnPC's rig as he can play all the games I desire on decent quality whilst recording
> 
> So basically I'd want all the things on this link: http://astore.amazon.co.uk/fr013-21
> minus the accessories which would take it over the budget.
> 
> obviously I can't win for April as I only just made an account but perhaps May will be my month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great contest! and sorry I didn't use that rigbuilder you recommended.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hello and welcome to OCN, Im glad you acknowledged that you can only play nect month, which means you did read the OP and that makes us happy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullmaster2010*
> 
> Thanks, it's good to be in this friendly community, and I'm glad I've started off by making you happy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thing is, people join here on their 1st minute, with their 1st post, wanting $2500 and never popping in again untill the contest is oer for that month, but lets not argue about it.






Ya the people that join just because of this thread really piss me off. And then there're the people that join just because of this thread and think that if they win they could get a $150000000 computer if they wanted it. Those are the people that I just report the posts of, so thank you Skullmaster2012 for reading the OP, you are one of few newbies who did, and probably will.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog*
> 
> I used PCPartPicker as it's much more user friendly than the RigBuilder. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/P2y5
> Not sure what the region thing means, but 155 if it's needed.


Some countries (like Canada, where I live) require you to answer a skill-testing question to make any contests/draws legal.

It's basically a way to get around the lottery laws. If there's no "skill" involved, it's a lottery, which can only be run by the government.

If there is "skill" involved, then it's a prize, not a lottery. Something like that anyways.


----------



## barkinos98

does anyone know if the kraken X60 fits in the fractal r4?
oh also, if you won, which rig (from my sig) would you choose, the lime rock or the 760?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Welliam*


At first, because of an odd perspective I thought "What, that isn't a case, it's a bloody spaceship!"


----------



## Worldshaker

Had to start my build log before I got the parts! Here it is...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1379854/build-log-march-2013-ultimate-rig


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> does anyone know if the kraken X60 fits in the fractal r4?
> oh also, if you won, which rig (from my sig) would you choose, the lime rock or the 760?


The former, because having a big case can get annoying very quickly.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Had to start my build log before I got the parts! Here it is...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1379854/build-log-march-2013-ultimate-rig


Congratulations on being March's winner. Hoping to see how your build is once finished.


----------



## Worldshaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The former, because having a big case can get annoying very quickly.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The former, because having a big case can get annoying very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!
Click to expand...

Never!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The former, because having a big case can get annoying very quickly.


+1. I hate my full tower... ATX is starting to be big too!


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> +1. I hate my full tower... ATX is starting to be big too!


Wait till you go mATX and than miss the space of a full tower.

Oh the size constraints!

Really should redo my dream machine but dreaming that I'll win after Haswell releases.

Congrats to last month's winner and good luck all!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> +1. I hate my full tower... ATX is starting to be big too!


I much like full towers. Makes my rig feel manly.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Wait till you go mATX and than miss the space of a full tower.
> 
> Oh the size constraints!
> 
> Really should redo my dream machine but dreaming that I'll win after Haswell releases.
> 
> Congrats to last month's winner and good luck all!


I have a matx as well and I love it. I'd hate it if it didn't have a fully modular power supply, though. I have motherboards that range from matx to hptx and ssi eeb. The case options for the larger boards are slim. I'm not picky or anything, I just want a simple case. No windows or any nonsense like that. I guess that's why I like Lian-Li and Fractal Design. I can't really see doing anything more than a SLI setup anymore, so matx is great for that.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I have a matx as well and I love it. I'd hate it if it didn't have a fully modular power supply, though. I have motherboards that range from matx to hptx and ssi eeb. The case options for the larger boards are slim. I'm not picky or anything, I just want a simple case. No windows or any nonsense like that. I guess that's why I like Lian-Li and Fractal Design. I can't really see doing anything more than a SLI setup anymore, so matx is great for that.


+1 for Fractal!

SLI on the Arc Mini was eh for me. Still felt a bit cramped.

Agreed with most of your points though, went single card and mATX seems to be the right place to be.

Just recently bitter because a few buddies upgraded and I got gifted a bunch of cards I can't fit into my case.

+1 to your avatar! He looks so happy!


----------



## ShadowEW

Shesh.. Every time I look at this thread there's a more compelling reason to of picked something different to what I had. xD

Even I'm going to be one to say that fulltower and ATX cases are starting to feel.. Too big.. To me now.. (I could barely get the NZXT Phantom 630 into the place I wanted it due to it's size x3)
I kinda want to see how compact and neat I can get things rather than how big and shouty I can make them.. I think my next project, irrespective of what goes on will have to be a mATX or ITX. ^^; ~

Still, I wish everyone entering good luck. There's some really nice ideas in your heads. :3


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Shesh.. Every time I look at this thread there's a more compelling reason to of picked something different to what I had. xD
> 
> Even I'm going to be one to say that fulltower and ATX cases are starting to feel.. Too big.. To me now.. (I could barely get the NZXT Phantom 630 into the place I wanted it due to it's size x3)
> I kinda want to see how compact and neat I can get things rather than how big and shouty I can make them.. I think my next project, irrespective of what goes on will have to be a mATX or ITX. ^^; ~
> 
> Still, I wish everyone entering good luck. There's some really nice ideas in your heads. :3


;pppp XDDD Le 9gag


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Shesh.. Every time I look at this thread there's a more compelling reason to of picked something different to what I had. xD
> 
> Even I'm going to be one to say that fulltower and ATX cases are starting to feel.. Too big.. To me now.. (I could barely get the NZXT Phantom 630 into the place I wanted it due to it's size x3)
> I kinda want to see how compact and neat I can get things rather than how big and shouty I can make them.. I think my next project, irrespective of what goes on will have to be a mATX or ITX. ^^; ~
> 
> Still, I wish everyone entering good luck. There's some really nice ideas in your heads. :3


Which is exactly why I switched to mATX for this build


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> ;pppp XDDD Le 9gag


I know what you're thinking, and I'm ashamed that I do xD


----------



## Welliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> At first, because of an odd perspective I thought "What, that isn't a case, it's a bloody spaceship!"


Its freaking awesome, feel free to use it...............Good luck every one .


----------



## barkinos98

all that "atx is huge" talk made me want to erase it actually


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> I know what you're thinking, and I'm ashamed that I do xD


Look in my sig. There is a great guide to smileys in there!


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> +1. I hate my full tower... ATX is starting to be big too!


how dare you disrespect full towers!









my compensation... err i mean full tower is absolutely brilliant


----------



## SonofJor-El

I used to LOVE Full ATX towers. My last one was the Cosmos II and I loved it!! Due to size restraints of a new place, I needed to go smaller so I went with mITX. All the power you can get and need from such a small machine. Size isnt everything, it is how it is used









Updated my build


----------



## GuilT1

I see a lot of people looking to SFF rigs. The one I did in rigbuilder has a M-ATX board with 2 lanes for multi-gpu's. Also the Silverstone Sugo which is actually smaller than the Bitfenix Prodigy I have seen. There is a lot more power in SFF then there used to be.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXtr3m3*
> 
> As I spend allot of time at the pc, doing fairly well in programming and web design, learning photoshop and 3dsmax, I would love a new rig. As a student, this will not happen soon but, one can dream. I will have this(or similar) someday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig name: The Sinner
> 
> Mobo: ASUS P8H77-V LE
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570 Ivy Bridge
> CPU cooling: Thermaltake Frio
> 1 x Arctic Silver 5
> GPU: EVGA SuperClocked GeForce GTX 660 2GB 192-bit GDDR5
> RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB)
> SDD: Intel 520 Series Cherryville 180gb
> HDD: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
> PSU: Antec High Current Pro HCP-750
> Network card: Intel PWLA8391GTLBLK-1PK 1000/GT
> Audio Card: ASUS Xonar D1
> Case: COOLER MASTER HAF XM
> Screen: SAMSUNG S24C450D Matte Black 24"
> Keyboard: Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4
> Mouse: GIGABYTE GM-FORCE M7 THOR Black
> Mouse pad: GIGABYTE GP-MP8000
> 
> Total $2,100.34 @ Newegg.
> 
> EDIT: forgot to add the price


you have $400 remaining, might as well grab the i7 3770k and or better video card

the i7's really like photoshop


----------



## PedroC1999

$100-$150 more for a 3770k, then a solid $250 more for a 680 or a 7970


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> $100-$150 more for a 3770k, then a solid $250 more for a 680 or a 7970


1.76V ON THAT CPU? WHAT HOW AND WHY


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> you have $400 remaining, might as well grab the i7 3770k and or better video card
> 
> the i7's really like photoshop


^ The build related to this quote (a little lazy for nested quotes) is actually a very reserved build. With $400 to spare there's quite a few viable options for the avid Computer Graphics designer/editor to invest in. Possibly a scratch drive for encodes, GPU to accelerate encoding processes or dump a little more into an i7 and possibly upgraded Cooler!
The possibilities aren't endless, but $400 can go a real long way









And I'll sneak this in here because Happy Kitty Face :3
http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-february-2013-ultimate-rig-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white/30#post_19714714
Status; Awaiting on 1 final delivery of fans and cables and I'm good to start building ~ ^^


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> And I'll sneak this in here because Happy Kitty Face :3
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-february-2013-ultimate-rig-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white/30#post_19714714
> Status; Awaiting on 1 final delivery of fans and cables and I'm good to *start building* ~ ^^


pr0n!!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 1.76V ON THAT CPU? WHAT HOW AND WHY


#By settings 1.8375 in the BIOS, with a H100i watrecooler and living loud and strong on a 4.5 24/7


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> #By settings 1.8375 in the BIOS, with a H100i watrecooler and living loud and strong on a 4.5 24/7


You sure you don't mean 1.3875?


----------



## eXtr3m3

Well, the prior set-up would have been a dream already as the current rig i have(check rig in signature) does a fair job(yes i waste allot of time waiting for renders to finish







). Updated the original post with an i7 as sugested and the EVGA gtx670 FTW(I have a thing for EVGA since here we cannot get evga cards). Thanks allot guys!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> You sure you don't mean 1.3875?


No - for that validation I used 1.8375, for 24/7 I use 1.4875


----------



## dman811

Nice rigs everyone! I still like mine the most though.









*Don't forget - The Chimp Challenge 2013 is coming up in 4 days, post here - www.overclock.net/t/1377824/official-chimp-challenge-2013*


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyreSpirit*
> 
> I guess I should enter too ^.^ In 4 1! I'm usually not a AMD fan, but if someone gave me money to build one, why not?!
> 
> RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5116100
> PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/PBuo
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7-3770K
> *$309.99*
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS Maximus V EXTREME
> *$368.99*
> 
> Memory
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3-1866
> *$174.99*
> 
> Storage
> Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD - _No HDD for me_
> *$214.99*
> 
> Video Card(s)
> XFX Double D Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB
> XFX Double D Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB
> *$739.99*
> 
> Power Supply
> SeaSonic Platinum 860W
> *$199.99*
> 
> CPU Cooler
> Corsair H100i
> *$108.10*
> 
> Case
> Corsair Obsidian Series 900D - _When I find one! Otherwise my 800D will be its house_
> 
> Total - _With Rebates_
> *$2125.02*


Since you have a bit of cash left over, why not move up to a 512gb SSD? Everything else looks solid though.


----------



## PyreSpirit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Since you have a bit of cash left over, why not move up to a 512gb SSD? Everything else looks solid though.


Saving it for Corsair 900D, fans, lights, etc.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Wait, do I need to re-submit for this month? http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


Nope you do not. It is automatically re-entered every month!


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Nope you do not. It is automatically re-entered every month!


I doubt that will be the last time he's going to do that. lol


----------



## Valgaur

sad.. no one liked mine....


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> sad.. no one liked mine....


Valgaur, that's totally not true at all.. I was more impressed that you have the creative ability to think out your case / design and put a literal pen to paper attitude to building your rig.
I caaannn'ttt say I'm overly keen on Cocobola wood, but, it is your preference after all and I'm pretty sure you'll be making me gawp at it's completed awesomeness anyway. x3
That aside, Quadfire 7970s and 3970x... I think... Actually, I don't even want to think about it.. It's just going to be eyewateringly good.


----------



## StormX2

hmmmm I think I should make a 3rd option as well. maybe a portable itx setup with a i7 3770k? not sure, out of the loop for a long time and have never messed with small builds.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Valgaur, that's totally not true at all.. I was more impressed that you have the creative ability to think out your case / design and put a literal pen to paper attitude to building your rig.
> I caaannn'ttt say I'm overly keen on Cocobola wood, but, it is your preference after all and I'm pretty sure you'll be making me gawp at it's completed awesomeness anyway. x3
> That aside, Quadfire 7970s and 3970x... I think... Actually, I don't even want to think about it.. It's just going to be eyewateringly good.


Thank you! glad you liked my drawing as well, for the CPU and wood I'll be getting a 3930K so I don't go broke and switching GPU's to 7950's as I'll get 7970;s for benching later this summer for LN2 instead of water. What wood would you recommend?


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thank you! glad you liked my drawing as well, for the CPU and wood I'll be getting a 3930K so I don't go broke and switching GPU's to 7950's as I'll get 7970;s for benching later this summer for LN2 instead of water. What wood would you recommend?


Either way, You're sticking Sandy-E and Quadfire 7xxx series. It'll be a solid build. xD
And (personally speaking) I prefer a lighter wood. Something like Teak looks better to me. But as said, this is what 'you' want and your opinion. I just find Cocobolo too bright and 'in your face'. ^^;


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Either way, You're sticking Sandy-E and Quadfire 7xxx series. It'll be a solid build. xD
> And (personally speaking) I prefer a lighter wood. Something like Teak looks better to me. But as said, this is what 'you' want and your opinion. I just find Cocobolo too bright and 'in your face'. ^^;


I'm still deciding as it wont take place until this summer, just asking for input as of wood ideas since I don't know many kinds of woods


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> hmmmm I think I should make a 3rd option as well. maybe a portable itx setup with a i7 3770k? not sure, out of the loop for a long time and have never messed with small builds.


that is the reason why i currently have a prodigy build in my sig. but i'm seriously debating about the 760Li, okay it will do everything i want (including OSX) but the size concerns me; and i cant make an awesome 3930K build within $2500, so yeah. thinking of updating it into a CL S3 tho...

edit: yeah building in an orange S3 will make me happier to build in a prodigy, so on to editing!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> hmmmm I think I should make a 3rd option as well. maybe a portable itx setup with a i7 3770k? not sure, out of the loop for a long time and have never messed with small builds.


Yea, I am thinking about this as well. I do like the Prodigy with the side window...very tempting.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm still deciding as it wont take place until this summer, just asking for input as of wood ideas since I don't know many kinds of woods


Well, do you have much wooden furniture?
Are you looking for something to blend in unnoticed or want something that catches your eye everytime you walk into the room?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well, do you have much wooden furniture?
> Are you looking for something to blend in unnoticed or want something that catches your eye everytime you walk into the room?


I want it to grab attention, not blend in, and I don't have much wood furniture.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> that is the reason why i currently have a prodigy build in my sig. but i'm seriously debating about the 760Li, okay it will do everything i want (including OSX) but the size concerns me; and i cant make an awesome 3930K build within $2500, so yeah. thinking of updating it into a CL S3 tho...


well since My PSU works well, and my wifes does too, and my case is too nice to not use again,

My build would most likely be, 3930k, Titan, 16-32gb Ram, 256-512GB SSD, and I havnt decided what cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yea, I am thinking about this as well. I do like the Prodigy with the side window...very tempting.


The Problem I will have is thati hve no idea how to build a tiny PC!!

my hands are pretty big too.. it would take me forever to put together a worthwhile PC that is tiny and portable. so I might as well just go as high end as possible.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I want it to grab attention, not blend in, and I don't have much wood furniture.


Well the Cocobolo wood is definitely eyecatching and vibrant.. Maybe you should do a thread with a poll and discussion, I'm not exactly an expert on woods myself either. I'd purchase on aesthetics rather than cost myself too. ^^;


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I want it to grab attention, not blend in, and I don't have much wood furniture.


Well the Cocobolo wood is definitely eyecatching and vibrant.. Maybe you should do a thread with a poll and discussion, I'm not exactly an expert on woods myself either. I'd purchase on aesthetics rather than cost myself too. ^^;

Edit: Well done.. I only hit "submit" once ; w ;


----------



## StormX2

I keep reading that as Chocobo wood


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well the Cocobolo wood is definitely eyecatching and vibrant.. Maybe you should do a thread with a poll and discussion, I'm not exactly an expert on woods myself either. I'd purchase on aesthetics rather than cost myself too. ^^;
> 
> Edit: Well done.. I only hit "submit" once ; w ;


now theres an idea!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well since My PSU works well, and my wifes does too, and my case is too nice to not use again,
> 
> My build would most likely be, 3930k, Titan, 16-32gb Ram, 256-512GB SSD, and I havnt decided what cooling.
> The Problem I will have is thati hve no idea how to build a tiny PC!!
> 
> my hands are pretty big too.. it would take me forever to put together a worthwhile PC that is tiny and portable. so I might as well just go as high end as possible.


what is your current case? Cant see it on mobile :/


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I keep reading that as Chocobo wood


I suspect you're not alone in that.


----------



## PedroC1999

He has a HAF 932


----------



## StormX2

yep HAF 932, biggest most amazing case ive ever owned

long ago I used to use Antec Sonata cases, but I required more room. so I started doing Full Tower, basic basic cases from HEC, the Spire was one of my fav's.

But when I build the i7 rig a few years back, I decide that the HAF 932 looked cool and had MORE than enough room to do damn near anything in the future with it, including watercooling.

so in order to save money for pure performance, I reuse most of my items, case, PSU, keyboard, mouse, monitor etc.

and yes I know, 1680x1050 on a titan?? yah well I will never ever had to worry about my frame rate no matter what settings I use


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> In.. dreams as follows..
> 
> 3x 23" in Portrait
> 3960x
> Asus Rampage IV Formula
> 4x4 Team Group LV
> 4x Gigabyte OC Titan
> EVGA 1.5kW
> H100












Hey if you win, and your Mushkins are the same as mine, I call dibs ;p

Also you are only being given $2500, that doesnt mean you build isn't legit, but you would be paying for more than half of that out of pocket.

and why no SSD? I would Drop 1 of the titans for Raid 0 ssd's


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey if you win, and your Mushkins are the same as mine, I call dibs ;p
> 
> Also you are only being given $2500, that doesnt mean you build isn't legit, but you would be paying for more than half of that out of pocket.
> 
> and why no SSD? I would Drop 1 of the titans for Raid 0 ssd's


its to bench


----------



## PedroC1999

Why do you need 3 monitors to bench !?!?!


----------



## StormX2

Benching, to each his own


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5117338
> 
> Core i7 3970x Extreme Edition
> EVGA x79 Classified
> EVGA Geforce GTX 690 4GB x2
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2133 32GB
> Samsung 840 Pro SSD 512GB
> WD Velociraptor 1TB
> Corsair 900D Case
> 
> I know this is WAY over said price, so if anything, I would definitely want the CPU, MB, RAM, and Case


they definitely don't mind you posting a huge build, but unless you want to cover the rest then a dream it will remain ;p

also they apparently choose randomly, so long as you meet the requirements all is well.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> In.. dreams as follows..
> 
> 3x 23" in Portrait
> 3960x
> Asus Rampage IV Formula
> 4x4 Team Group LV
> 4x Gigabyte OC Titan
> EVGA 1.5kW
> H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey if you win, and your Mushkins are the same as mine, I call dibs ;p
> 
> Also you are only being given $2500, that doesnt mean you build isn't legit, but you would be paying for more than half of that out of pocket.
> 
> and why no SSD? I would Drop 1 of the titans for Raid 0 ssd's
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey if you win, and your Mushkins are the same as mine, I call dibs ;p
> 
> Also you are only being given $2500, that doesnt mean you build isn't legit, but you would be paying for more than half of that out of pocket.
> 
> and why no SSD? I would Drop 1 of the titans for Raid 0 ssd's
> 
> 
> 
> its to bench
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Why do you need 3 monitors to bench !?!?!


*i dont need HDD's/SSD's ..

*i dont use cases

*monitors are for daily user 

guess I could shorten the list to:

2x Gigabyte OC Titan

40L Dewar

...even that may be over budget


----------



## Seredin

Updated, since I somehow only just now found about the mATX SM5.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Updated, since I somehow only just now found about the SM5.


whats that?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> whats that?


Caselabs' mATX case. I used to have a big fricken server as my contest rig, but that case tempted me too much.


----------



## barkinos98

well, I've updated the lime rock build with the S3, and i went overbudget $165 or so but it shouldnt be a huge deal


----------



## barkinos98

where do you live to need a UPS? in turkey it is near impossible to find commercial UPS' nowadays; it is 98% of the time only for hospital material or for servers.


----------



## StormX2

You can get a Battery backup unit damn near anywhere here in New Jersey

Ive got a 1300va or was it 1500? i forget, apc 1300 rs with LCD readout









I get 16 min of Battery on my sig rig


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> they definitely don't mind you posting a huge build, but unless you want to cover the rest then a dream it will remain ;p
> 
> also they apparently choose randomly, so long as you meet the requirements all is well.


lol. very true. They said the ULTIMATE rig lol.


----------



## Spritanium

The sad thing about this contest is that the odds of winning go down more and more each month.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> The sad thing about this contest is that the odds of winning go down more and more each month.


I guess that is true, the more participants the lower the chance.. x~x;


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Well Guys, Major Update on my Ultimate Rig...
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($399.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($249.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($553.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Silverstone TJ07-BW ATX Full Tower Case ($359.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($229.99 @ Amazon)
> *Other:* Swiftech H220 ($170.00)
> *Total:* $2463.93
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-11 02:43 EDT-0400)_
> 
> Please leave a comment.


You are aware that Microcenter and Newegg won't ship to Wales?


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, but OP said in dollers, so I used Pcpartpicker US, with a total of 2500,


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes, but OP said in dollers, so I used Pcpartpicker US, with a total of 2500,


Yeah, but you won't be able to buy from the US and things are more expensive here.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, but you won't be able to buy from the US and things are more expensive here.


It's worth noting you lose around $100 too when the Paypal fees are included.








So if you're getting the 'money' then you only get $2400, or $2500 if they (OP/Admin/whomever) buys for you.

Also I definitely have to agree with Paradigm84, prices in the UK are just awful compared to you guys in the States.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yeah, but you won't be able to buy from the US and things are more expensive here.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth noting you lose around $100 too when the Paypal fees are included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're getting the 'money' then you only get $2400, or $2500 if they (OP/Admin/whomever) buys for you.
> 
> Also I definitely have to agree with Paradigm84, prices in the UK are just awful compared to you guys in the States.
Click to expand...

I'd rather win $2400 than nothing at all.









And we should at least be thankful we don't live in Sweden, I think prices are even worse there.


----------



## PedroC1999

Actually, ENTERPRISE is meant to deal with the UK offerings, so it wont count for PayPall etc.


----------



## briddell

People could get so much more from their $2500 if they didn't choose Corsair Dominator Platinum memory and Corsair AXi PSUs; insanely overpriced.


----------



## PedroC1999

I chose Dominator because of SB-E IMC problems, their the only [email protected] with C9, that is the only time I would choose over G Skill


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Now that I actually have a place to put a rig, I'd like in if possible. Current rig I won by dumpster diving, lol.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5119149
> 
> Would really like to win so I can get back up to date with current hardware again.


I 100% hope you win one as well! SOunds like you have been having some trouble =(

Id like to see any of my old 939 homies win, especially those who have had low end machines since those days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I chose Dominator because of SB-E IMC problems, their the only [email protected] with C9, that is the only time I would choose over G Skill


chees Pedro, you gaining rep like a monster,

If my math ids correct, you will hit 250 rep (at your current daily rate) in about 3 months!

Honestly I cant look at Corsair anymore.. they were always expensive on the high end models, but since the Dominators, they have been way overly expensive.

Currently I am a fan of G.Skills 16gb cl 9 kits, especially teh Icey Blue ones, they will look good on those Blue Asus boards


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> People could get so much more from their $2500 if they didn't choose Corsair Dominator Platinum memory and Corsair AXi PSUs; insanely overpriced.


7 years warranty and a good name in RMA is not overpriced. Plus being fully modular instantly jumps the price for almost any psu to $200, up here anyway.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I chose Dominator because of SB-E IMC problems, their the only [email protected] with C9, that is the only time I would choose over G Skill


Still, the G.SKILL Trident X 2133mHz CL9 1.6V can easily be run at a lower voltage, and looks fantastic, especially on Asus ROG boards. Much cheaper, as well.


----------



## BonzaiTree

The only reason I went with platinums is because of the looks.

They look just lovely all lit up.

Way overpriced? Sure. But they look good!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> The sad thing about this contest is that the odds of winning go down more and more each month.


The happy thing about this contest is that it exists in the first place, and 90% of the people entering probably have food, water, a car, a house, and a more than capable computer already. Let's not forget that people are dying of starvation while we fantasize about the best possible computer build.

If I win I want to take advantage of a full new build, but I also want to sell my "old" rig and donate 100% of those proceeds to the World Food Programme (And you can quote me on that).


----------



## barkinos98

just a question of interest, can anyone rate the 2 builds? personally i'm leaning towards the ITX but just wondering what the house thinks.


----------



## barkinos98

well, I've just done a rig in the past for the contest using turkish prices for everything, i just converted $2500 to TL to spec that build, but then realized i can get the main bits shipped in the usa and buy the case here, so some people might want to look in for that








also rate my contest rigs please!


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> This is quite sad for people in the Uk, $2500 equals to £1630, to keep my list in order, I had to cut $1000 off so it fills the Uk transfer, I think thats rather sad. Heres the updated one.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte G1.ASSASSIN2 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($333.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($189.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($579.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Silverstone SST-TJ10B-W-USB3.0 ATX Full Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($229.99 @ Amazon)
> *Other:* Swiftech H220
> *Total:* $1563.94
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-11 17:35 EDT-0400)_


You do know you only needed to cut off $100 not $1000 ? o-o;

Also, I was given the money to purchase everything, that's actually worked nicely (and you can see the costs in the first post of my Build Log ). In total I received £1,542.77 GBP after Paypal fees.


----------



## PedroC1999

It was also because Uk prices are very high, the rig that i had priced at 2500USD was actually 400pound over budgt


----------



## ShadowEW

Then cut £400 ($615) worth and not $1000 worth? ~ ^_^

Also, it's worth noting that the components you pick aren't set in stone should you win.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> This is quite sad for people in the Uk, $2500 equals to £1630, to keep my list in order, I had to cut $1000 off so it fills the Uk transfer, I think thats rather sad. Heres the updated one.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte G1.ASSASSIN2 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($333.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($189.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($579.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Silverstone SST-TJ10B-W-USB3.0 ATX Full Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($229.99 @ Amazon)
> *Other:* Swiftech H220
> *Total:* $1563.94
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-11 17:35 EDT-0400)_


If you win get a RIVG instead of the G1A2 and I'll trade my RIVE for the RIVG, it's a win-win.


----------



## barkinos98

out of boredom, i made another rig!
all the links are scattered in my sig









edit:I've decided to give up on the 760Li, I can't see a reason to keep that rig as an option with me. if you want to use it, just pm/tell me and we'll figure something out


----------



## HPE1000

Why do you name all your rigs after cars?









Well, BMW's.


----------



## barkinos98

obsession with bmws doesnt help








also, that man can dream rig can be mostly accomplished apparently; my mother agreed to give me some cash (just for rig i mean) when i go to the US in summer, and i'll be putting up a pt2 for this competition


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> My ultimate rig:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel i7 - 3930K
> *Mobo:* Asus P8Z77-M PRO
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjawsz 2400 2x4
> *Storage:* OCZ Vector 256GB
> *Video Card:* MSI R7970 TF 3GD5/OC BE x2
> *PSU:* corsair HX750
> *Case:* SilverStone TJ08B-E


you know that wont work right? if you want to have that case, you should look for a H80i and a rampage IV gene, since that mobo is a socket 1155, but that cpu is 2011; and the 2011 chips dont come with coolers.
or you can get a 3770K instead of the 3930K.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> you know that wont work right? if you want to have that case, you should look for a H80i and a rampage IV gene, since that mobo is a socket 1155, but that cpu is 2011; and the 2011 chips dont come with coolers.
> or you can get a 3770K instead of the 3930K.











3770K it is!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> My ultimate rig:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel 3770K
> *Mobo:* Asus P8Z77-M PRO
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjawsz 2400 2x4
> *Storage:* OCZ Vector 256GB
> *Video Card:* MSI R7970 TF 3GD5/OC BE x2
> *PSU:* corsair HX750
> *Case:* SilverStone TJ08B-E


Nice rig, but would you really need 2400mhz ram for gaming?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I couldnt resist, I got bored and remade my rig, Total is £1627.07 (2496.25USD)
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£230.34 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£231.17 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£154.55 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (£483.44 @ Dabs)
> *Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£137.99 @ Aria PC)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£227.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Other:* XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 WaterCooling Kit (£162.58)
> *Total:* £1627.07
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-13 22:13 BST+0100)_
> 
> What do you guys think now?


this actually is pretty nice, but why not a 680 FTW? also thanks for making me sure that im not the only one who creates rigs when they are bored


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> this actually is pretty nice, but why not a 680 FTW? also thanks for making me sure that im not the only one who creates rigs when they are bored


Its looks refernce to me, so hotter running temps, ASUS is good to me anyway


----------



## Ramsey77

Similar to my current build, and I love mine. Thumbs up from me. (although the PSU is way overkill).


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I couldnt resist, I got bored and remade my rig, Total is £1627.07 (2496.25USD)
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£230.34 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£231.17 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£154.55 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (£483.44 @ Dabs)
> *Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£137.99 @ Aria PC)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£227.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Other:* XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 WaterCooling Kit (£162.58)
> *Total:* £1627.07
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-13 22:13 BST+0100)_
> 
> What do you guys think now?


Drop the PSU to something like a AX750w-AX850w and get a waterblock for the 680.


----------



## PedroC1999

Will do, il take a look tomorrow


----------



## driftingforlife

Another note is if you do that you might want to get the EVGA GTX680 4GB as putting a block on it won't invalid the warranty.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I couldnt resist, I got bored and remade my rig, Total is £1627.07 (2496.25USD)
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£230.34 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£231.17 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£154.55 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (£483.44 @ Dabs)
> *Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£137.99 @ Aria PC)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£227.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Other:* XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 WaterCooling Kit (£162.58)
> *Total:* £1627.07
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-13 22:13 BST+0100)_
> 
> What do you guys think now?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> this actually is pretty nice, but why not a 680 FTW? also thanks for making me sure that im not the only one who creates rigs when they are bored
Click to expand...

OK so I'm *not* alone in building rigs during times of boredom. In fact, I'm doing one now that is just for the point of desire. FCPU cart + Newegg cart = ~$6250


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again*
> 
> Case/Board/PSU: ASUS ESC4000 G2
> CPU: 2x Intel Xeon E5-2660 8C 2.2-3.0TB LGA 2011
> Memory: Kingston 256GB (16x16GB) ValueRAM Dual-Rank PC3-12800 ECC Registered
> GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified 1111MHz 4GB GDDR5 6008MHz PCIex16
> HPC Processor Units: 2x Nvidia Tesla K20 Computing Processor 5GB GDDR5 PCIex16
> RAID Controller: LSI MegaRAID SAS 9280-4i4e SAS/SATA RAID Controller
> HDD: 4x WD 1TB Velociraptor
> SSD: 4x OWC Mercury Enterprise PRO 6G SSD
> SSD ADAPTER: 4x NEWERTECH AdaptaDrive
> 
> Approximate price: $22,744 (before tax&shipping)
> 
> Answer to your question : 15 x10 +5 = 155


And what are you planning on doing with this rig if you were to win?


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> And what are you planning on doing with this rig if you were to win?


you're asking the wrong question.....

You should ask, what can i not do with it ?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again*
> 
> you're asking the wrong question.....
> 
> You should ask, what can i not do with it ?


What are you going to use two k20s for?


----------



## Draven

This would be a great wedding gift as I am getting married on the 30th lol can only hope right lol


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What are you going to use two k20s for?


Let my GF do her Rendering 3DS max along with V-Ray & i-Ray while I play Crysis... seriously i'd rather play starcraft.....


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again*
> 
> Let my GF do her Rendering 3DS max along with V-Ray & i-Ray while I play Crysis... seriously i'd rather play starcraft.....


So the two K20's would cost $6,600 ?







I just googled this card and cried


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> TBH the computer i have is already a pretty good one. my dream one would be as follows:
> 
> Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme (Already have)
> Memory: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB (8 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 (So pretty ! standalone no waterblock) OR CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (with waterblocks)
> Processor: i7 3960k
> Video Card: 4x NVidia GTX690 or Titan's


Is it even possible to fit 4 of dual width cards on that board?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *this n00b again*
> 
> Case/Board/PSU: ASUS ESC4000 G2
> CPU: 2x Intel Xeon E5-2660 8C 2.2-3.0TB LGA 2011
> Memory: Kingston 256GB (16x16GB) ValueRAM Dual-Rank PC3-12800 ECC Registered
> GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified 1111MHz 4GB GDDR5 6008MHz PCIex16
> HPC Processor Units: 2x Nvidia Tesla K20 Computing Processor 5GB GDDR5 PCIex16
> RAID Controller: LSI MegaRAID SAS 9280-4i4e SAS/SATA RAID Controller
> HDD: 4x WD 1TB Velociraptor
> SSD: 4x OWC Mercury Enterprise PRO 6G SSD
> SSD ADAPTER: 4x NEWERTECH AdaptaDrive
> 
> Approximate price: $22,744 (before tax&shipping)
> 
> Answer to your question : 15 x10 +5 = 155
> 
> 
> 
> And what are you planning on doing with this rig if you were to win?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> And what are you planning on doing with this rig if you were to win?
> 
> 
> 
> you're asking the wrong question.....
> 
> You should ask, what can i not do with it ?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *this n00b again*
> 
> you're asking the wrong question.....
> 
> You should ask, what can i not do with it ?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to use two k20s for?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *this n00b again*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What are you going to use two k20s for?
> 
> 
> 
> Let my GF do her Rendering 3DS max along with V-Ray & i-Ray while I play Crysis... seriously i'd rather play starcraft.....
Click to expand...









As far as what I think would have been done with this, I would think 24/7 extreme folding by the protein in your avatar n00b, but extreme gaming and rendering at the same time would work too.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> Is it even possible to fit 4 of dual width cards on that board?


it is actually. each slot is 2 spaces apart. aside from the fact i need a bigger case (which is why i had the bigger case selected), it will all fit. this mobo is a beast. just wish i had the components to put it to its max capabilities


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> TBH the computer i have is already a pretty good one. my dream one would be as follows:
> 
> Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme (Already have)
> Memory: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB (8 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 (So pretty ! standalone no waterblock) OR CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (with waterblocks)
> Processor: i7 3960k
> Video Card: 4x NVidia GTX690 or Titan's
> 
> 
> 
> Is it even possible to fit 4 of dual width cards on that board?
Click to expand...

Easily done, as displayed in the picture linked below.


----------



## PedroC1999

Your use PCIe ribbons, to offset some of the exits so it fits in.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lizardtastegood*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5126970


Theres allot more you can do, get a 3770k, and a much stronger motherboard


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lizardtastegood*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5126970


You wont be able to run those cards properly on that motherboard


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lizardtastegood*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5126970


There are a few things wrong with your ultimate rig. I have them listed below.


That motherboard will not properly support three graphics cards
Those three graphics cards - even one - would bottleneck the feces out of that processor
Unless you have a case with sufficient cooling, this thing will get *really* hot, mostly because of the graphics cards.


----------



## Seredin

Boom, updated!


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lizardtastegood*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5126970


A Celeron for an Ultimate Rig? That's a new one... lol


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> an i7 3770k does not work with a sabertooth X79?
> 
> just thought id point it out


Thanks. Looks like I missed that.


----------



## PedroC1999

Get a 3770k, new MB, new Case new monitir and some watercooling!


----------



## -JoshL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lizardtastegood*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5126970


Not sure if trolling, or just 11 years old.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DONTsayIMBA*
> 
> *Its April ( 3rd Time Entering )*


From OP:
Quote:


> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

oops my bad.i cant realy edit my posts.so i tried updating by just posting again ive tried just about every browser out for my phone.but they all dont wana work nice.so i apologise for this mistake.(@#@).
if i may ask.who are the owners/admins.
of OC.NET?


----------



## barkinos98

well, incase no one has noticed recently, i've made another rig, totally out of boredom+ muchos free times. currently i've got an ITX, mATX, ATX, and also parts of an eATX build! LimeRock, 335i, 760Li and man can dream vol 2, since i'll mostly be buying the first volume. the reason i have contest rigs when i'll be buying a kickass rig, is like a void filler: I dont want watercooling parts for a rig i'm not sure if i'll be buying. basically, after i get my new rig, i'll be deleting them mostly.









Rigbuilder Links:

Lime Rock:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4782798
FT03-35i:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5122352
760Li:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5017924
Man Can Dream vol 2:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5135621

the reasons:
-LimeRock for its size and awesomeness
-FT03 for its audio and size
-760Li for its titan and quietness
-man can dream vol 2 for as upgrades to the soon-to-be-mine rig.

also, is there other good "gaming" (i mean precise) bluetooth mice than the razer orochi? carrying a cabled mouse can become problematic :/


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> *CPU:* i7-3770k (Already have)
> 
> *Mobo:* GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7
> 
> *RAM:* Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) Model 997105
> 
> *SSDs:* OCZ Vector 256GB, Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
> 
> *GPU:* EVGA GTX Titan SC (Or Titan with custom cooler if released)
> 
> *GPU Cooler:* Arctic Accelero Hybrid Extreme (If no Titan with custom cooler available)
> 
> *Sound:* Creative Titanium HD (Already have)
> 
> *PSU:* Seasonic X-1250
> 
> *Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 900D
> 
> *Monitor:* ASUS VG248QE 144Hz (Yes, TN. I've always had IPS, now it's time to try high refresh rate)
> 
> ...I'll take it from here.


You would have to piece together the rest of the system for it, but Koolance makes a GPU water block specifically for the Titan...

http://koolance.com/vid-nxttn-video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-water-block

Monster looking rig plan though.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> You would have to piece together the rest of the system for it, but Koolance makes a GPU water block specifically for the Titan...
> 
> http://koolance.com/vid-nxttn-video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-water-block
> 
> Monster looking rig plan though.


I did see water cooling solutions for the Titan but I gave up watercooling GPU with custom loops about a year or two ago. Just too much hassle if I need to remove the card or something and it gets too expensive. Plus I usually don't get much overclock from it compared to the CPU. Video cards are something I change too often to keep spending on custom watercooling for it. For now I'll use AIO cooling solutions.

Thanks.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cafu02*
> 
> Here is Mine
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5146468


You could fit in another 660ti into there.


----------



## cafu02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> You could fit in another 660ti into there.


Thanks i'll do just that


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Little Update!
> 
> I know that you should just update your post, but il do that next.
> The 7950 will XFire with the one im buying today. The watercooling parts are...
> 
> EK FX7950 Waterblock x2
> XSPC 5.25" D5 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump
> Alphacool XT45 360mm
> Alphacool XT45 240mm
> Scythe AP-15 x5
> EK 7950 FC7950 Backplate x2
> XSPC Compression Fittings G1/4" for 3/8" ID 5/8 OD x 42
> EK Supreme LTX CSQ 2011
> XSPC Tubing 3/8" ID 5/8" OD *5m* Would this be enough?
> Mayhems Kill Coil
> EK ASUS RF4 CSQ Mosfet Waterblock
> 
> What do you guys think?


kewl! i'll be watercooling with one build too







5m should be enough, but why 42 fittings?


----------



## PedroC1999

I asomewhat assumed I had 21waterblocks, fail. I only need 15.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I asomewhat assumed I had 21waterblocks, fail. I only need 15.


Coming into this, having just skipped to the most recent page, I am caught off guard. *What?*


----------



## PedroC1999

I had put that I need 42 fittings, when I only need 15


----------



## MrGrievous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> *5m* Would this be enough?


That's about 15 ft of tubing which is plenty


----------



## Pestilaence

Anyone know when the winner is going to be selected for this month?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I asomewhat assumed I had 21waterblocks, fail. I only need 15.


just to note, why 15? shouldn't it be 14/16 since you need one outlet and one inlet pretty much on anything? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Anyone know when the winner is going to be selected for this month?


i would like to learn this too, but since march winner was picked in the first week of april, expect the 1st week of may.


----------



## PedroC1999

So i have 3 extra for expansion


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i would like to learn this too, but since march winner was picked in the first week of april, expect the 1st week of may.


That's what I figured, but I'm eager to get my hands on all of my new computer stuff! Haha


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> So i have 3 extra for expansion


still, if i were you i would make it 4 just in case i dont get a bridge and get another card, but your rig your call.


----------



## PedroC1999

Its allready about £100 over budget, but at £3, a few more wont hurt


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> Qty Product Description Price
> 1
> 
> ASUS Rampage IV Formula LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> Item #: N82E16813131808
> $30.00 Mail-In Rebate Card
> 
> Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
> 
> $389.99
> $369.99
> 
> 1
> 
> Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K
> Item #: N82E16819116492
> 
> CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
> 
> $569.99
> 
> 1
> 
> AMD Gift FARCRY3 Blood Dragon CRYSIS3 BIOSHOCK
> Item #: N82E16800995145
> 
> Standard Return Policy
> 
> $119.99
> 
> 1
> 
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2400C10
> Item #: N82E16820233392
> 
> Memory Standard Return Policy
> 
> $269.99
> 
> 1
> 
> VisionTek 900491 Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
> Item #: N82E16814129204
> 
> VGA Standard Return Policy
> 
> $429.99
> 
> 1
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 120-PG-1500-XR 1500W SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Power ...
> Item #: N82E16817438004
> $20.00 Mail-In Rebate Card
> 
> Standard Return Policy
> 
> $449.99
> $419.99
> 
> 1
> 
> SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> Item #: N82E16820147193
> 
> Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
> 
> $249.99
> 
> Shipping Method: What's this?
> ShopRunner
> FREE 2-Day Shipping learn more | sign in
> $5.92
> 1
> DISCOUNT FOR AUTOADD #81177
> 
> -$119.99
> 
> Subtotal $2,309.94
> Tax What's this? $214.22
> Shipping $5.92
> Order Total $2,530.08
> 
> straight from new egg... the rig would consist of a 7970, 3930k, asus rampage formula 2011 motherboard, Corsair Memory, SSD, Amazing EVGA power supply. I currently already own 2x 7970's and a 1TB HDD, Raven RV02, xspc v4 rasa 360 kit. I would pair it all to make an amazing machine... I love modding, this would be a chance in a lifetime sort-of opportunity for me. Just bought a house, got 2 kids, the wife is pursuing a music career and I'm working my tail off to have the things I got. I don't think i'll have another opportunity like this... I could use this for a studio/gaming/work pc. This is my new entry;just, one thing.... Please


If you win, you still owe me ;p

Il settle for a 7970 instead of the GTX 295









Glad to see you back btw bro hope your feeling well!!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> TBH the computer i have is already a pretty good one. my dream one would be as follows:
> 
> Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme (Already have)
> Memory: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB (8 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 (So pretty ! standalone no waterblock) OR 2x CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (with waterblocks)
> Processor: i7 3960k
> Video Card: 4x NVidia GTX690 or Titan's
> Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 1500W Power Supply
> SSD: 6x SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW 2.5" 500GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (2x RAID 0 - OS/Programs, 4x RAID 1+0 - Storage)
> 
> CPU Block: Watercool HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 1366 Ni-BL CPU Water Block
> Mobo Block: EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal CSQ Water Blocks
> GPU Blocks: 4x Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Water Blocks w/ Watercool HEATKILLER GPU Backplate
> Memory Blocks: 2x EK-RAM Dominator X4 CSQ - Water Block for Corsair Dominator Ram - Acetal + Nickel
> 
> Reservoir: 2x EK-D5 X-Res TOP 140 CSQ - Acetal
> Pump: 2x Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps - With Speed Control
> Pump Acc: 2x Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Matte Black Finish (OMG SO NICE !)
> Radiator: 2x Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360 Radiator (Love their design with plugs on both ends - EASY DRAINING !)
> Fan Grill : e22 FG01's ! sexy !
> Liquid - Mayhems Pastel Black and Mayhems Pastel Red
> 
> Fittings: Bitspower compression matte black fittings
> Tubing: Duralene and crystal links
> 
> Fans: All Corsair SP120's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty red ring accent !
> 
> Case: SILVERSTONE TJ-07 ! (first inspired by Syrillian's Cameleon - fell in love with this case ! reverse ATX ! O_O then all those murdermods omg *drools*) POWDERCOATED BLACK ! maybe red accents
> Sleeving: MDPC !!! (Black sleeving with red accents)
> Accessories: MNPCTech 4 BILLET MACHINED ALUMINUM BLACK CASE FEET
> 
> Monitor - love my dell 24" but if i were to upgrade, probably the Dell UltraSharp U2713H 27-inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor with LED (just for higher resolution 2560 x 1440 !! *drool*)
> 
> if i were able to get this, probably become a build log on OCN for everyone to keep watch... probably add some acyrlic panels for a cleaner sleeker look too.. love those ideas where people put tubing through the divider panel to the rads below ! so cleannnn ... dream dream dream


Rather nice selection of goodies, I'd love to see that build!








Don't give up on the dream of owning a TJ07. I wanted one for years myself, before I decided to buy one.
The selection of modded parts available for that case is better than ever now.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by iandroo888
> 
> TBH the computer i have is already a pretty good one. my dream one would be as follows:
> 
> (massively awesome computer follows)










Whoa!

Still sticking with air cooling for my "Ultimate Rig" though!


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> TBH the computer i have is already a pretty good one. my dream one would be as follows:
> 
> Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme (Already have)
> Memory: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB (8 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 (So pretty ! standalone no waterblock) OR 2x CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (with waterblocks)
> Processor: i7 3960k
> *Video Card: 4x NVidia GTX690 or Titan's*
> Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 1500W Power Supply
> SSD: 6x SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW 2.5" 500GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (2x RAID 0 - OS/Programs, 4x RAID 1+0 - Storage)


I'm pretty sure you can only have 2 GTX 690's as they count as 2 each for their dual architecture. But 4 Titans should work just fine.


----------



## PedroC1999

The maximum number of GPUs you can bundle together are 4 as of today, so if you SLi four of them = 8 = too many









SLi Titans will be better though


----------



## MetallicAcid

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me win









I am already in the works of modding my computer, but with these parts, I know that it will be a MOTM contender


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0ki3 pwns*
> 
> Case: corsair 600t arctic white
> Psu: corsair HX 850
> cpu: i7 3770
> Mobo:ASUS sabertooth z77 1155
> ram: x2 corsair vengence 16gb pc3 12800
> video card: EVGA gtx 680 2gb
> Disk Drive: LG black 12x blu-ray combo
> hdd: 2 seagate sv35 1tb
> Cooling: Corsair hydro series h110 water cooler
> Cooling: 4x CoolerMaster sickle flow 120 (green)
> total with shipping on newegg come to : 2,091.46
> 
> its a long shot, but hey.... you never know


Why not add another 680?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Look what arrived


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Rather nice selection of goodies, I'd love to see that build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up on the dream of owning a TJ07. I wanted one for years myself, before I decided to buy one.
> The selection of modded parts available for that case is better than ever now.


yeah it would be amazing to get the chance to work with one.. ive actually never even seen one in person yet >< !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!
> 
> Still sticking with air cooling for my "Ultimate Rig" though!


i love air as some heatsinks look amazing but considering i live in a desert, i need as much help as i can to keep my comp cooled. i only recently stepped into the custom water cooling loop with a XSPC rasa kit i got for my bday from a friend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wizard*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can only have 2 GTX 690's as they count as 2 each for their dual architecture. But 4 Titans should work just fine.


lol yeah i know its over kill to have so many but it said ultimate rig.. ultimate in my eyes mean dream as well lol.. . a guy can dream right? at this point, im even dreamin of having one 690/titan.. lol


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Look what arrived


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Look what arrived


YAY!!!!!


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> Corsair Graphite 600T
> 
> € 174,90*
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
> 
> € 207,90*
> 
> AMD FX-8350
> 
> € 182,90*
> 
> G.Skill 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit
> 
> € 72,90*
> 
> XFX HD7970 Double Dissipation (FX-797A-TDFC) 2X
> 
> € 698,-*
> 
> Samsung MZ-7PD256BW 2X
> 
> € 415,80*
> 
> LG CH10LS28
> 
> € 64,90*
> 
> Corsair AX860
> 
> € 159,90*
> 
> Corsair Sleeved Modular Upgrade-Kit AX850/AX750/AX650
> 
> € 76,90*
> 
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i
> 
> € 98,90*
> 
> Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 2X
> 
> € 36,58*
> 
> ASUS Xonar D1
> 
> € 61,90*
> 
> Assemblage Computer Schroeven (screws)
> 
> € 10,49*
> 
> Lian Li LED50-R LED-Caselight
> 
> € 29,99*
> 
> Fractal Design Adjust 108
> 
> € 34,99*
> 
> Seagate ST3000DM001 3 TB
> 
> € 119,90
> 
> Total: € 2.446,85
> 
> Would be so awesome






Sorry, but the competition is for $2500, not €2500, which is just under $3200 USD. You'll have to trim the rig, I'm afraid.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 
> Sorry, but the competition is for $2500, not €2500, which is just under $3200 USD. You'll have to trim the rig, I'm afraid.


I'm not sure what you mean, but just saying: he can configure a computer at any cost, maybe even $1m but OCN will only provide $2500. any desktop parts are allowed and counted as a legal entry to the contest.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean, but just saying: he can configure a computer at any cost, maybe even $1m but OCN will only provide $2500. any desktop parts are allowed and counted as a legal entry to the contest.


Well yes, you can, but he had it just under €2500, so I was making sure he knew he wouldn't get all of those parts if he won.


----------



## Von Leon

Would love to win but my chances are pretty slim, my xbox will have to suffice.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Von Leon*
> 
> Would love to win but my chances are pretty slim, my xbox will have to suffice.


You can't win if you don't enter.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Von Leon*
> 
> Would love to win but my chances are pretty slim, my xbox will have to suffice.


Your chances are exactly the same as everyone else, and like Butcher said, you can't win if you don't enter!


----------



## CloudX

Another month!!


----------



## Exxlir

has someone won this months already ?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK




----------



## nicedart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> has someone won this months already ?


April will be awarded in the first week of May.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> You can't win if you don't enter.


He can't win, because he can't enter. He needs more posts/rep, first.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jd2195*
> 
> Thought I might as well give this a go. Cannot win unless you enter. I am currently doing a build log but would love to be able to improve on the current hardware that is going in there because at the moment it is very average. Also I cannot afford all of the water cooling pieces that I need to finish the build log. That is why some key components have been left blank such as the case as I already have them. My rig costs $2452.20 and the rig is in my sig. A lot of the components are water cooling components as that is what I want and need. The hardware is still not the best but it is all that I need.


You have selected a socket LGA 1155 CPU and a socket LGA 2011 motherboard; they won't fit or function together. Also, a 680 reference full-cover waterblock for a non-reference 660ti.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> He can't win, because he can't enter. He needs more posts/rep, first.


He can still enter and be eligible once he reaches that threshold.


----------



## jd2195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> You have selected a socket LGA 1155 CPU and a socket LGA 2011 motherboard; they won't fit or function together. Also, a 680 reference full-cover waterblock for a non-reference 660ti.


The motherboard and CPU is my bad. Did not see that







but the GPU block was the one that was given to me by the EK cooling configurator so I think it must work.


----------



## dman811

Which compatibility does it show that it is? I'm guessing visual because that is what I got when I searched your card up. Visual does not mean that it works. It means that it looks like it will, but has not been proven. Customer can usually be trusted, but Physical is the only one that will guarantee that it will work.


----------



## PedroC1999

Lots of EK blocks work on similar cards but use less mounting screws etc, a 6870block can fit a 6970/50 for example


----------



## jd2195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Which compatibility does it show that it is? I'm guessing visual because that is what I got when I searched your card up. Visual does not mean that it works. It means that it looks like it will, but has not been proven. Customer can usually be trusted, but Physical is the only one that will guarantee that it will work.


Ohh. O thanks for that. Back to the drawing board for graphics cards.


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Why not add another 680?


honestly didn't want to be greedy.


----------



## jlpurvis

A question. If I don't win for that particular month I posted in, Do I have to repost for next month's drawing, or is my post from the previous month still valid?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

You only need to enter once


----------



## PedroC1999

One post counts for all months, any other posts wont make you more likely etc.


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You only need to enter once


Thanks


----------



## PedroC1999

Im not 100% sure, but i think the 800d doesnt support eatx, but you can drill your own holes.


----------



## Celisuis

It states EATX in the compatibility section









Motherboard Compatibility ATX, Micro ATX, EATX


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok fair enough, and I just remembered it doesnt fit MBs the size of a SR2 i think. Your ok


----------



## Celisuis

Oh right. Well, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## 100cotton

Does anyone else keep updating like every week? I sure do haha.


----------



## Celisuis

Pretty much.


----------



## Celisuis

Pretty much.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> My Ultimate rig:
> 
> *CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($190.98 @ Newegg)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($239.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($54.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($54.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($94.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N10 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($21.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($279.98 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Keyboard:* Logitech MK520 Wireless Ergonomic Keyboard w/Laser Mouse ($39.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $1358.86


Why only put together a $1300 build?


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Why only put together a $1300 build?


I agree; acting like you don't want to be greedy isn't going to help you in a mostly random contest. After the first time, it is obvious what people are trying to do.


----------



## iamwardicus

Well, not much has changed, I'd still be debating between the intel or the amd upgrade... I'll probably update the AMD rig to allow for an audio upgrade vs the monitor upgrade... I'd LOVE a Schiit Asgard 2... perhaps change out the 27" for a dell 24" ips and get the nice amp instead  so many choices if I could win 
Alternative is keep going with the Intel upgrade and just enjoy a much better computing experience overall.... ah well, I'll continue to dream!

Good luck to the upcoming winner this next month!


----------



## MrGrievous

I have a question, does the 2500 limit include shipping or just the parts alone?








post 100


----------



## PedroC1999

I assume it includes shipping. But if you go over the 2500, you will have to pitch in too

OT - Congrats on the 100


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im not 100% sure, but i think the 800d doesnt support eatx, but you can drill your own holes.


Yes, 800D officially supports EATX. I can confirm that.

And back on the topic, Congrata to those who already won and good luck to all other participants, including me.


----------



## Theelichtje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Well yes, you can, but he had it just under €2500, so I was making sure he knew he wouldn't get all of those parts if he won.


Yeah.. might have to trim it a little then.. wasn't taking the exchange rate into account, thanks!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
> Motherboard: ASRock X79 Extreme 6
> Graphics: EVGA GTX 680 Classified 4GB
> RAM: -
> Hard Drive: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
> Power: SeaSonic X750 - 750W
> Case: Lian Li PC A-75
> Other: ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1440
> 
> The dream rig comes to $2,442. RAM was sacrificed for the 1440 resolution; have a nice set sitting at home ready to be put to work! WC is definitely an after market project if I won this rig.
> 
> Cost breakdown from Newegg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That cpu won't work in an X79 board. Gotta go z77.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> That cpu won't work in an X79 board. Gotta go z77.


Thanks! I was blinded by the excitement of the contest







fixed


----------



## Angrybutcher

.....for those who are lazy









My addition to the case I won


----------



## CloudX

Nice!

I'm going caselabs if I win that's for sure!! MM is good too! Time to play with the big boys!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> My Ultimate rig:
> 
> *Total:* $1358.86


You might as well max that bugger out! Look at mine, for example,


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/SYm9
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/SYm9/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/SYm9/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($169.99 @ Newegg)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($114.99 @ Best Buy)
> Storage: Plextor M5P Xtreme Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($195.50 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
> Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($402.38 @ Newegg)
> Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($402.38 @ Newegg)
> Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($142.99 @ Newegg)
> Optical Drive: LG CH12LS28 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($54.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($93.61 @ Amazon)
> Monitor: LG IPS224V-PN 21.5" Monitor ($135.00 @ Newegg)
> Total: $2151.80
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-25 12:30 EDT-0400)
> 
> Updated one. Will be gunning for a Corsair 350D to use as a case. RAM colour not set in stone.






For 7970 CF, and the extra $350 you have in your $2500 budget, I would get a 1440p monitor.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I'm going caselabs if I win that's for sure!! MM is good too! Time to play with the big boys!


For my entry, I was torn between a MM or Case Labs. I decided to go with the Case Labs M8; just love that cube! If I win, I honestly don't know if I would go with it, though. Contrary to OCN ideology, I am in dire need of a saxophone upgrade. I am going to be moving my alto sax career a lot in the next few years, and my old student grade horn is showing both its age and weak quality. I am considering just taking the prize money in cash, and putting it towards a new saxophone that will last me the rest of my life; I'm looking at a P.Mauriat PMXA-67, or possibly a used Selmer Series III that my local saxophone shop is selling. I know, I know - it isn't a computer, but it is one of my passions, rivaling my computer addiction.


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profit8652*
> 
> This is awsome totally in....
> 
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 X79 Extended ATX Motherboard
> 
> Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition
> 
> Corsair H100i
> 
> ASUS ROG ARES II Dual 7970 GPU
> 
> Mushkin Enhanced Redline 32GB DDR3 1866
> 
> ASUS Xonar Essence STX PCI-E x1
> 
> ASUS Black SATA Blu-ray Burner BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS
> 
> 2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III
> 
> NZXT HALE90 V2 NP-1GM-1200A 1200W ATX 12V V2.31 and EPS 12V V2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Rapid Mechanical Gaming Keyboard CherryMX Blue Switch USB or PS/2
> 
> Tt eSPORTS Level 10 M Gaming Mouse
> 
> Fractal Design Define XL R2 Titanium Grey Steel ATX Full Tower






I would cut that GPU back to an Asus Titan, instead, and use the $500 you would save to go towards a better case or CPU cooler.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Time to draw yet?


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I agree; acting like you don't want to be greedy isn't going to help you in a mostly random contest. After the first time, it is obvious what people are trying to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Why only put together a $1300 build?


I don't need a super PC, that build fit me best if I get that I'll be more than happy with it, if OCN team thinks that build need anything else (if I win) then be more than welcome to add anything you see fits


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> My Ultimate rig:
> 
> *CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($190.98 @ Newegg)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($239.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($54.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($54.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($94.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N10 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($21.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($279.98 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Keyboard:* Logitech MK520 Wireless Ergonomic Keyboard w/Laser Mouse ($39.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $1358.86






If _I_ were to add things to it, I would switch to a 3820 or 3930k, Gigabyte X79 UP4, 7970 CF, and a 1440p Dell IPS, along with a better mechanical keyboard, and nice mouse, such as a Filco TKL and Steelseries Sensei Fnatic. Exploit that $2500 to the best of your abilities; there is no point in not taking advantage of the situation presented!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 
> For 7970 CF, and the extra $350 you have in your $2500 budget, I would get a 1440p monitor.


I probably should. Depends on the desk I'll be using after I move though (I currently sit 1-2 ft away from my IPS224V monitor).


----------



## DizZz

updated...thoughts?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


----------



## briddell

Replaced the 680 SLI with audio equipment in my list







1 680 is enough for me; the custom loop would support another one, anyway, so the only costs of upgrading (if I won, that is), would be a new 680 and waterblock.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> My Ultimate rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($190.98 @ Newegg)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($239.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($54.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($54.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($94.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N10 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($21.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($279.98 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Keyboard:* Logitech MK520 Wireless Ergonomic Keyboard w/Laser Mouse ($39.99 @ Newegg)
> 
> 
> *Total:* $1358.86


why so Low? such a tiny SSD too, seriously add bigger SSD at the very least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> .....for those who are lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My addition to the case I won


ah, i think i might have to add to my entry a few OCN Appliques, outside of getting 250 Rep, my other Goal is to get OCN Applique ;p


----------



## Shrak

Congrats to all the previous winners so far


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> ah, i think i might have to add to my entry a few OCN Appliques, outside of getting 250 Rep, my other Goal is to get OCN Applique ;p


Appliques...meh....This is laser etched


----------



## PedroC1999

Thats a socket 2011 CPU in a 1155 MB, wont physically work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($570.00)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($110.00)
> Motherboard: Asus z77 Sabertooth Motherboard ($220.00)
> Memory: G.Skill Ares 2x 8GB ($110.00)
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB ($220.00)
> Video Card: Asus GTX 680 DCII 2GB ($560.00)
> Power Supply: Corsair AX850 ($170.00)
> Monitor: Samsung B350 27" LED ($310.00)
> Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 650D ($190.00)
> Total: $ 2,460.00 Free Ship from Newegg
> 
> If I win this I will donate my current rig here on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all!


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thats a socket 2011 CPU in a 1155 MB, wont physically work.


yep, went ahead and edited my post


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> yep, went ahead and edited my post


You could get the Sabertooth X79, instead.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> You could get the Sabertooth X79, instead.


yea but then I would be over budget, im fine with the 2011 extreme 6, been using Asrock boards for quite some time and have not had any issues to this date (knock on wood)


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> yea but then I would be over budget, im fine with the 2011 extreme 6, been using Asrock boards for quite some time and have not had any issues to this date (knock on wood)


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> I had to reinstall Firefox several times cause it was not loading this topic for some reason.
> 
> Anyway, great contest and i'm glad i can post mine here. My first high-end pc build ever.


did you get an error like i did, but just on the front page about some ram related stuff?
also 2500th post :woot:


----------



## delusion87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> did you get an error like i did, but just on the front page about some ram related stuff?
> also 2500th post :woot:


No error nothing, just a blank page. I even tried Chrome but Safari had no probs


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> No error nothing, just a blank page. I even tried Chrome but Safari had no probs


ooh i see, i just got the same thing. used to give an error code at least, lol. its weird that chrome for mac doesnt open the page but chrome for windows does.


----------



## eliongater

a few quick questions:

Can we use the money for multiple rigs? eg a server and a gaming rig
Can we wait for new components to be released? eg haswell, 8970
Can we reimburse previous builds?


----------



## PedroC1999

Also got a question... Is it posible to include parts like DWoods Pedistal in my rig?


----------



## Celisuis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> a few quick questions:
> 
> Can we use the money for multiple rigs? eg a server and a gaming rig
> Can we wait for new components to be released? eg haswell, 8970
> *Can we reimburse previous builds?*


I'd like to know aswell.

If we can, I'll upgrade mine possibly instead of rebuilding a new one.

But you never know









Gotta win first aswell... Hope I do. Never won anything before


----------



## Jianni123

So basically all I have to do is make my dream rig?
Also as I'm from UK can I participate?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Only 3 more days.. Good luck to all!


----------



## barkinos98

well, some people already have a decent rig, so they added upgrade parts, so i guess its counted. depending on the time i win the contest, I'll be doing such thing too.

@pedro i guess you can, since iirc only in america they ship the parts to you, elsewhere they paypal it to you.


----------



## NeoReaper

Heart is Jumping out of my chest to see if I win....








EDIT: I guess ill be paying the extra bit of money if I win cause the £ to $ has gone up =(


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

How much longer, I'm dying in anticipation!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> How much longer, I'm dying in anticipation!


The winner gets draw the first of every next month. Same as last month.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

What about people with great pc's who are going to win another great pc? Maybe they could help out some less than fortunate members of the community.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> What about people with great pc's who are going to win another great pc? Maybe they could help out some less than fortunate members of the community.


Like meh =( Who gets hardly no moneyz to keep upgrading my pc...


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Only 3 more days.. Good luck to all!


Can't wait to see who wins April! After that, we still have 8 more chances


----------



## barkinos98

so yeah in anticipation (aka boredom) i've updated one of my rigs, the 760Li. had a 3770K+Titan and now it has a 3930K+HD7970 CFX. bench and speed wise this is better, but the electric bill :S comments on this new build?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Update on my computer situation. My motherboard in my 160 dollar build won't work with DDR3, but the Pavillion is a little faster, but I ran out of hard drive space!








Winning a new rig would really mean a lot to me!


----------



## Seredin

Updated. Went a little bit different direction with it. I decided that my needs are more audio-centric. I don't play newfangled games anyways.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laysson*
> 
> *Cpu* : Intel Core i7 3930K
> *Mobo* : Asus Rampage Extreme
> *Ram* : 8x2 1600
> *GC* : Nvidia 680
> *Cooler* : Corsair H100i
> *Case* : Cosmos II
> *PSU* : CoolerMaster Silent PRO MII 1000W
> *Storage* : 128Gb SSD
> 
> Good luck for everyone


please be a bit more specific in rAM model and gfx model


----------



## Laysson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> please be a bit more specific in rAM model and gfx model


Corrected, thank you


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laysson*
> 
> Corrected, thank you


Forgot to mention, what SSD?


----------



## PedroC1999

With the remaining £340, get another 7970


----------



## Laysson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Forgot to mention, what SSD?


Corrected, thank you again


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?
> 
> *Winners!*
> 
> *January - *Angrybutcher
> 
> *February* - ShadowEW
> *March -* Worldshaker


----------



## iandroo888

thx pedro


----------



## NeoReaper

I am soo Excited, i hope I win! =D


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so yeah in anticipation (aka boredom) i've updated one of my rigs, the 760Li. had a 3770K+Titan and now it has a 3930K+HD7970 CFX. bench and speed wise this is better, but the electric bill :S comments on this new build?


For the time being, until AMD launches a solution to the "runt frame" problem with Crossfire, you'd be better off going SLI or GTX 690 for a dual GPU... check this out...


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> What about people with great pc's who are going to win another great pc? Maybe they could help out some less than fortunate members of the community.


I'm sure there's a few that would be more than willing to do such. As for me, it wouldn't be until I finish the mod and build on the new rig... but I wouldn't see a point to keeping my old tower when I have my laptop for school and everything else. I'm sure someone around here would be more than willing to give it a good home.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Iron Reaper*
> 
> I kind of cheated because I don't have a storage drive of optical drive chosen; however, I'm getting them from my current rig since it has spars of them. _Which, means if I win (which has the same odds as the Army telling me I get to leave Afghanistan now instead of in August)_ i would give up my current rig to someone on overclock.net. Free shipping too so that is like 50 bucks with how much the damn thing weighs.


As a fellow Army vet of 8 years, trust me... the one thing that is always fluid is the Army's timeline... don't tempt Murphy's Law, man. lol.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> a few quick questions:
> 
> Can we use the money for multiple rigs? eg a server and a gaming rig
> Can we wait for new components to be released? eg haswell, 8970
> Can we reimburse previous builds?


I would really like some answers please


----------



## PedroC1999

1 - Yes, You can build quite a few PCs for 2500. quieta few people have a main rig and a few upgrades listed for the 2500

2 - Yes, some people have also listed future parts, but they wont come with the rest of the parts unless their launched (duh!!!)

3 - You can, but you cant give directly to OCN, you can sell and finance more of the rig


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 1 - Yes, You can build quite a few PCs for 2500. quieta few people have a main rig and a few upgrades listed for the 2500
> 
> 2 - Yes, some people have also listed future parts, but they wont come with the rest of the parts unless their launched (duh!!!)
> 
> 3 - You can, but you cant give directly to OCN, you can sell and finance more of the rig


or people like me are lookin for parts/upgrades that i always dreamed to have but can never afford XD


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> or people like me are lookin for parts/upgrades that i always dreamed to have but can never afford XD


Amen Brother, thats why ive got mine configged with the best of the best and a titan ;p

at my low resolution titan will last me 6 years


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Iron Reaper*
> 
> Guess it wouldn't hurt to try my hand at this lottery.
> Comp List
> Intel Core i7-3930K - 569.99
> ASUS Sabertooth X79 - 304.99
> MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC - 469.99
> MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC - 469.99
> XFX P1-850B-BEFX 850W - 149.99
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1866 - 145.99
> Corsair Neutron Series GTX 120GB - 124.99
> NZXT Kraken X40 - 97.99
> COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced Blue Edition - 159.99
> Total: $2,493.91
> I kind of cheated because I don't have a storage drive of optical drive chosen; however, I'm getting them from my current rig since it has spars of them. Which, means if I win (which has the same odds as the Army telling me I get to leave Afghanistan now instead of in August) i would give up my current rig to someone on overclock.net. Free shipping too so that is like 50 bucks with how much the damn thing weighs.


Lol, optical drive.


----------



## StormX2

I have a few build options actually.

One leading me into super high end

the other, upgrades both mine and my wifes PC 9which is my work PC and falling apart)

basically upgrade her Q9300 8gb, 9800 sli, to a 3570k, 8 GB ram, and a 670 and SSD
Mine upgrades to a i7 3770k same ram, same GPU and SSD

while my sig rig gets passed down to my son, and my wifes q9300 setup goes to an old friend who is currently homeless, il hold it for him until he has a place to stay.

Maybe 2 identicle 3770l builds lol

but I want the High end so badly lol


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I have a few build options actually.
> 
> One leading me into super high end
> 
> the other, upgrades both mine and my wifes PC 9which is my work PC and falling apart)
> 
> basically upgrade her Q9300 8gb, 9800 sli, to a 3570k, 8 GB ram, and a 670 and SSD
> Mine upgrades to a i7 3770k same ram, same GPU and SSD
> 
> while my sig rig gets passed down to my son, and my wifes q9300 setup goes to an old friend who is currently homeless, il hold it for him until he has a place to stay.


i'm incredibly bored, so here goes something for you (you said you'll be keeping your case+psu, and your wifes system probably has enough juice if it handles a 9800GT)
-3770K
-3570K
-MSI mPower Z77 (x2)
-Corsair Vengeance LP Blue 1866mHz 2x4GB (x2)
-GTX670 FTW (x2)
-Samsung 840 (non-pro) 250GB (x2)

all comes to $2013.12, just stating this, but maybe you can get a third one, 2 for you and 1 for you? or maybe constructing full rigs with the $500 left over; i would go with the first idea if your wifes rig can handle the change.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Lol, optical drive.


Better to have an optical drive and not use it than need one and not have it.


----------



## briddell

Only a few days until the drawing for April! I'm so excited







Good luck to us all









Also, post #300! Yay!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i'm incredibly bored, so here goes something for you (you said you'll be keeping your case+psu, and your wifes system probably has enough juice if it handles a 9800GT)
> -3770K
> -3570K
> -MSI mPower Z77 (x2)
> -Corsair Vengeance LP Blue 1866mHz 2x4GB (x2)
> -GTX670 FTW (x2)
> -Samsung 840 (non-pro) 250GB (x2)
> 
> all comes to $2013.12, just stating this, but maybe you can get a third one, 2 for you and 1 for you? or maybe constructing full rigs with the $500 left over; i would go with the first idea if your wifes rig can handle the change.


pretty much what ive built but with Asus mobo's

and its hard not to buy those 670 ftw+ 4gb cards

basically since we have neough re-usable components, we can build 2 almost identical PC's each top notch ;p

and just for the sake of having fun!! I will be able to benchmark at least for a small time with the 670's in SLI with a GTX 275 for physx ;p

and just enough budget to find decent cooling, still unsure how I will handle that, but I am seriously thinking about a simple CLC or tried and true Air Coolers.

I wont be going for insane overclocks, so im not terribly worried


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> pretty much what ive built but with Asus mobo's
> 
> and its hard not to buy those 670 ftw+ 4gb cards
> 
> basically since we have neough re-usable components, we can build 2 almost identical PC's each top notch ;p
> 
> and just for the sake of having fun!! I will be able to benchmark at least for a small time with the 670's in SLI with a GTX 275 for physx ;p
> 
> and just enough budget to find decent cooling, still unsure how I will handle that, but I am seriously thinking about a simple CLC or tried and true Air Coolers.
> 
> I wont be going for insane overclocks, so im not terribly worried


i've thought about the 4GB ones, but remembered something about them performing worse or something (maybe they were badly optimized? idk) and yeah a H100i is around $100, so that should cut it. maybe get 3770K for her too? or maybe upgrades on mobo to a thing like the M5F


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i've thought about the 4GB ones, but remembered something about them performing worse or something (maybe they were badly optimized? idk) and yeah a H100i is around $100, so that should cut it. maybe get 3770K for her too? or maybe upgrades on mobo to a thing like the M5F


In due time Barki bro, in due time ;p

Though I wouldnt mind taking $500 toward an APU HTPC or Laptop


----------



## navynuke499

here is to hoping


----------



## StormX2

Heres to everyone! and to my win ;p


----------



## BeefCurtins

april bump hoping and crossing fingers for the win ... would be just purely epic


----------



## StormX2

ok.. If I win the big beefy rig, I promise to enter the next Folding comp and actually try ;p


----------



## korruptedkaos

Well fingers crossed.

I never win anything?

If I win I'll give away my i7 like I said. Otherwise it goes on fleabay!

Think of it as 2 people winning lol.

I'm sure you won't pick me though as my names to dodgy aswell?

Well good luck everyone


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Well fingers crossed.
> 
> I never win anything?
> 
> If I win I'll give away my i7 like I said. Otherwise it goes on fleabay!
> 
> Think of it as 2 people winning lol.
> 
> I'm sure you won't pick me though as my names to dodgy aswell?
> 
> Well good luck everyone


Where is the rig you entered? Or, are you just asking for $2400 cash?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXotix*
> 
> This is a great thread!
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 OC Formula
> RAM: 16 Gb DDR3-1600
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB
> SSD: Samsung 830 Series 256GB
> HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
> PSU: SeaSonic X Series 760W 80 PLUS Gold Certified
> 
> ~ $2050
> 
> $450 for EK full loop.


I guess you need a few reps too


----------



## lordhinton

is it bad that ive changed mine many times o,O


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> is it bad that ive changed mine many times o,O


I'm on revision 20+. Finally decided on a Case Labs M8, custom loop, and Sennheiser HD 650s with a Schiit Valhalla.


----------



## lordhinton

good stuff







ive never had access to "real" money so the opportunity's are endless!, i mean id be happy with anything atm







cant even afford a graphics card







.. ahwell. work soon hopefully!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Where is the rig you entered? Or, are you just asking for $2400 cash?


page 367?

& I want to change it a bit now? but nvm.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I'm on revision 20+. Finally decided on a Case Labs M8, custom loop, and Sennheiser HD 650s with a Schiit Valhalla.


Just think.... if/when you win, you will get another chance to ponder if this stuff is what you REALLY want lol


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Just think.... if/when you win, you will get another chance to ponder if this stuff is what you REALLY want lol


And then, it's back to square one. Was your list you originally made what you ended up choosing when you won?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Man, I really want to win! If I win, i'm not sure what I should do, because I haven't thought that far, and to preserve precious brain power, I won't until I win!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Man, I really want to win! If I win, i'm not sure what I should do, because I haven't thought that far, and to preserve precious brain power, I won't until I win!


dude if i win id be running around like a headless chicken then passout


----------



## dman811

When I won a thing on another forum for submitting my username and email, I wasn't sure if it was a hoax or what it might be, but I got my prize about a month later from MNPCTech, and I was quite happy. If I can win 2 things in the span of one year, I will be ecstatic.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> dude if i win id be running around like a headless chicken then passout


This would be my reaction too. Nothing better than seeing a burly bearded man running around like a chicken with it's head cut off.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> dude if i win id be running around like a headless chicken then passout
> 
> 
> 
> This would be my reaction too. Nothing better than seeing a burly bearded man running around like a chicken with it's head cut off.
Click to expand...

I might just pay to see that.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I might just pay to see that.


How much we talkin'? I'll do it, even if I don't win...


----------



## dman811

$5 worth of home made chicken wings.

CAUTION: CHICKEN MAY NOT BE PLUCKED OR EVEN DEAD.


----------



## akaNaga

BTW! It's 2,228k on Newegg.ca (Yup I'm canadian)


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4975151/version/4975153
> 
> *Mobo:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 -- $220
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K -- $330
> 
> *GPU:* EVGA GTX 680 4GB -- $570
> 
> *GPU Waterblock:* EK-FC680 GTX - Acetal + EN -- $120
> 
> *Ram:* Crucial Ballistix Elite 16GB (4 x 4GB) -- $150
> 
> *Power Supply:* Corsair AX850 -- $170
> 
> *Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence STX -- $190
> 
> *Monitor:* Dell UltraSharp U2713HM -- $700
> 
> *Total:* $2450
> 
> *Good luck everyone else!*


*Boom! Midnight for FL! One more day to go guys!







*


----------



## The Iron Reaper

I've been in for 3 years now and if one things true is these jack-offs can't stay with a schedule save there lives. It might be 3rd ID though since this has been the only unit I've been with. Also good luck to everyone as well, and stop making fun of my optical drives there very sensitive.


----------



## The Iron Reaper

Damit i did it wrong


----------



## The Iron Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> As a fellow Army vet of 8 years, trust me... the one thing that is always fluid is the Army's timeline... don't tempt Murphy's Law, man. lol.


I've been in for 3 years now and if one things true is these jack-offs can't stay with a schedule save there lives. It might be 3rd ID though since this has been the only unit I've been with. Also good luck to everyone as well, and stop making fun of my optical drives there very sensitive.


----------



## R3apR369

@The Iron Reaper



*Hitting edit isn't that difficult.*


----------



## The Iron Reaper

Awe didn't know that thanks


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I might just pay to see that.


lol xD *makes popcorn*


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> dude if i win id be running around like a headless chicken then passout


lol


----------



## lordhinton

Make admin warn us 5 minutes in advance when he will announce and ill have a camera ready just incase


----------



## Unit Igor

People back off this one is main.
















Can somebody please tell me how the winners get choose,with drawing or what?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit Igor*
> 
> People back off this one is main.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody please tell me how the winners get choose,with drawing or what?


A random drawing.


----------



## Unit Igor

Ok thanks,
So its like when you don't know where to go on vacation,spin globes and hit it with finger.
Man,I cant believe North Korea








,and Seoul is just one finger down.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Heres mine!!!!
> 
> If I win I will put it to good use!!!!


You cant fit an XL ATX motherboard in the 600T without some substantial mods as the 600T only supports up to ATX, and the MSI Big Bang Xpower II is an XL ATX board unfortunately enough for you.


----------



## MetallicAcid

*Crossing fingers* I really am hoping to win this month to finish off my PC mod I style!!

Congrats to the winner of this fantastic prize!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You cant fit an XL ATX motherboard in the 600T without some substantial mods as the 600T only supports up to ATX, and the MSI Big Bang Xpower II is an XL ATX board unfortunately enough for you.


I believe the proper term is it isnt designed to fit. But with some mods it will work. IIRC there are a couple members that were able to do it in the 600T owners club. Plus the modding is half the fun of the build!!!!


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Iron Reaper*
> 
> I've been in for 3 years now and if one things true is these jack-offs can't stay with a schedule save there lives. It might be 3rd ID though since this has been the only unit I've been with. Also good luck to everyone as well, and stop making fun of my optical drives there very sensitive.


That seems rather insensitive, considering these "jack-offs" would be giving you *$2500* worth of hardware; not exactly something they can do for just anyone.

Optical drives are rather obsolete; using an 8GB flashdive, or even a 16GB. 32GB. and up, will hold much more data than your run-of-the-mill CD or DVD. When you get into BluRays, you get some notable storage (25-50GB), but still, USB devices are much easier and generally more convenient to use.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> And then, it's back to square one. Was your list you originally made what you ended up choosing when you won?


No sir. I switched from a Gigabyte ATX board with dual 680s and the Mountain Mods U2UFO case to the Asus Gene with 7970s and the smaller H2Go


----------



## Fulvin

Get back up there. Sub bump.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> No sir. I switched from a Gigabyte ATX board with dual 680s and the Mountain Mods U2UFO case to the Asus Gene with 7970s and the smaller H2Go


Thanks for the insight! There isn't really much I would want to change about my current list; I've changed it so many times, and done *a lot* of research to pick the best stuff out there. Of course, that is all dependent on _if_ I win









Congrats, again, man


----------



## Mbalmer

Winning would be cool because I would give my sig rig to my friend who plays pc games all the time and he is running a 5870 1gb. (pretty sure on the card number)

My computer would be a step-up for him, and my ultimate would be a step-up for me, obviously. This way everyone wins...well really only the two of us would, but you get my point.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You cant fit an XL ATX motherboard in the 600T *without some substantial* mods as the 600T only supports up to ATX, and the MSI Big Bang Xpower II is an XL ATX board unfortunately enough for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the proper term is it isnt designed to fit. But with some mods it will work. IIRC there are a couple members that were able to do it in the 600T owners club. Plus the modding is half the fun of the build!!!!
Click to expand...

That's why I included the "without substantial mods" part. I figured that since you have a 600T, you would know, but I just didn't want someone to win, think they can fit a motherboard/other item, and then be sorely mistaken.


----------



## lordhinton

good luck guys!


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> good luck guys!


You too


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> My birthday is also this month, on the 23rd. Good luck fellow Taurus!






Hmmmm tomorrow maybe the day I get the best birthday present ever? Let's pray







good luck people!


----------



## KenLautner

Just a dream ;~;
But someone's dream will come true








Thanks admin and good luck everyone


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's why I included the "without substantial mods" part. I figured that since you have a 600T, you would know, but I just didn't want someone to win, think they can fit a motherboard/other item, and then be sorely mistaken.


Its all good. Thanks for the heads up though.

If I won this I would get a new 600T. This case as been modded to hello and back. But now I know all the good mods I would do to a new case, and which ones I wouldnt do. And I would have a nice guinee pig to figure out the best way to mod it for XL ATX lol.

Man thinking about all this stuff makes me wanna build a new rig so bad. I thought I had that thought behind me, but now its bad as ever. PLEASE admin, make life easier for a poor man









EDIT: who ever wins make sure to use the OCN affiliate page at newegg and Tigerdirect


----------



## seraph84

good luck to everyone!


----------



## R3apR369

Spare me the pain and agony and pick me so I can stop updating my '2013 Dream Build', haha.







I think I'm on edit#25+.









Good luck you guys! I'm sure a lot of people will be staying awake tonight.


----------



## dman811

I am only on my 2nd revision of my 4th build... I feel so left out.







LOL, I will definitely be up until the selection happens even though I know that I most likely won't be the one to win.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Spare me the pain and agony and pick me so I can stop updating my '2013 Dream Build', haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm on edit#25+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck you guys! I'm sure a lot of people will be staying awake tonight.


Why are you using one of the MDPCs as the image for your contest rig?


----------



## ibleedspeed

Call in your chips boys cuz this hand is all mine


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> $5 worth of home made chicken wings.
> 
> CAUTION: CHICKEN MAY NOT BE PLUCKED OR EVEN DEAD.


Make it 5 bucks total, and you've got a deal.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5167749 Updated
> 
> Let me know if anything isn't matching properly


Looks good. Out of curiosity though: do you plan on cooling the CPU with an aftermarket cooler?


----------



## caraboose

I have an h100, Agility 3, and 1tb already








Good catch though!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> I have an h100, Agility 3, and 1tb already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch though!


Sweet deal. That'd be a sexy rig.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5167749 Updated
> 
> Let me know if anything isn't matching properly


Why a 3770K with an H77 motherboard? You wont be even fully utilizing its OCing capabilities. You might as well get a 3770 if you are staying with the H77N-WIFI.


----------



## PyreSpirit

All I can say /excite just to see who wins and how they build it


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Yea; when do we get known? Next day? Okay, I'm upping the antics, and if I win, I will give my 160 dollar build away to the most deserving member in this thread.


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Why are you using one of the MDPCs as the image for your contest rig?


It's just a picture. Why not? I just love the imagery of it that is all.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Sweet deal. That'd be a sexy rig.


I'd sure hope so! haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why a 3770K with an H77 motherboard? You wont be even fully utilizing its OCing capabilities. You might as well get a 3770 if you are staying with the H77N-WIFI.


I don't overclock very much anyways.. No real need now a days.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> I don't overclock very much anyways.. No real need now a days.


If that's the case, save some cash and skip the K version of the processor.


----------



## caraboose

Hah... my Newegg cart was actually a 3770, non-k version...
Just a typo in the rig builder


----------



## briddell

Not trying to _buy a vote_, or anything, but, I suppose I could give away my current CPU cooler, a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, if I won, seeing as I entered for, among other things, a complete loop


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Heh, I'll up the antics even more. If I win, i will make a sparta remix of my reaction.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encore018*
> 
> Ideal Rig would have to be:
> 
> Core i7 3770k
> Asus Rampage IV Gene MATX
> 2x Sapphire HD7950
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM (Red color)
> Corsair 350D Case
> 256GB Samsung 840 SSD
> 3TB Seagate HDD
> Corsair AX850W PSU
> Corsair H100i with several AF120 fans
> Razer Blackwidow Ultimate keyboard
> Razer Deathadder mouse
> Corsair MM200 mousepad
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5167830
> 
> Under 2500 according to rigbuilder!!


The Rampage IV Gene and 3770k are not compatible; you need a Maximus V Gene to work with the 3770k. Or, you could use a 3820, 3930k, 3960X, or 3970X with the Rampage IV Gene. They are different sockets; the 3770k is socket 1155, and the Rampage IV Gene is 2011. The only CPUs that will work with it are socket 2011 CPUs, like the aforementioned 3820, 3930k, etc.

Also, that PSU is over-sized. A 750W PSU will suffice for that build.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Not trying to _buy a vote_, or anything, but, I suppose I could give away my current CPU cooler, a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, if I won, seeing as I entered for, among other things, a complete loop


No worries, there is no voting so it makes no difference.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> This would be my reaction too. Nothing better than seeing a burly bearded man running around like a chicken with it's head cut off.


Hahaha, what about a skinny bearded guy trying to pick his jaw up off the floor so he doesn't step on it?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit Igor*
> 
> Ok thanks,
> So its like when you don't know where to go on vacation,spin globes and hit it with finger.
> Man,I cant believe North Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,and Seoul is just one finger down.


Given what Kim Jong-Un has been getting up to you might wanna pretend your finger hit Perth instead.


----------



## 100cotton

This contest is really making this year go sssllllooooowwww!


----------



## Unit Igor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Why are you using one of the MDPCs as the image for your contest rig?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> It's just a picture. Why not? I just love the imagery of it that is all.


Its not MDPC picture,its picture of rig builder Murderbox
That pc is the most beautiful pc in the world(for me),but it got one defect,nobody saw it works,and nobody saw it in the workshop.There was a lot of photoshop.


----------



## PwndN00b

My Rig just may get a complete custom look if i win this. Paint, cables and res tray for underneath. Oh, and the reservoirs to fill it. Great Birthday present for this Friday!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Oh boy!


----------



## PedroC1999

Well Guys, im sorry to dissapoint, but I nominated myself right after the last winner, so im obviously going to win. Good luc next time


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Well Guys, im sorry to dissapoint, but I nominated myself right after the last winner, so im obviously going to win. Good luc next time


You and everyone else...


----------



## CasperGS

Fingers crossed.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageNinja*
> 
> Just updated mine:
> Intel Core i7 3770k
> ASUS Maximus V Gene
> ASUS GTX 670 DCU2 x2
> Corsair Obsidian 350d Windowed
> Corsair AX860
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair Dominator-GT 2x4Gb 1866MHz
> Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
> Dell Ultrasharp u2312Hm
> Various Peripherals
> All around €2500. (= $3269.30 USD)
> 
> Would be such an upgrade over my current "Antique Rig"


You do know that those gpus are 3 slots and therefore won't fit sli'd in that mobo or case


----------



## briddell

Wooo! I'm so excited! When will they be drawing for April?


----------



## lordhinton

Soon my friend, soon ;P


----------



## Quadricwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> You do know that those gpus are 3 slots and therefore won't fit sli'd in that mobo or case


The 670s are not triple slot, they are dual slot. Even the ASUS 680 4gb is only dual slot. Only the 2gb 680 is a triple.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> You do know that those gpus are 3 slots and therefore won't fit sli'd in that mobo or case


Yes they will, if he uses PCIe ribbon cables to spread them out


----------



## Crooksy

Delete


----------



## PedroC1999

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20130501T18&p0=%3A&msg=OCn+Ultimate+Rig+Giveaway%21&csz=1


----------



## briddell

It's already May 1st where I am! In fact, it's 10:16 AM - didn't realize how far away Wales was


----------



## lordhinton

Same here







6ish hours ahead we are


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6ish hours ahead we are


----------



## lordhinton

I don't always drive a vectra... My other cars a delorian


----------



## lordhinton

Ps that don't mean I know the winner


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> Ps that don't mean I know the winner


_Doesn't*_

Sorry - I had to; Grammar Nazi FTW!


----------



## lordhinton

yeah well


----------



## ledzepp3

Ahhhhh the wait is killing me slowly, every single month


----------



## Paps.pt

How is the draw done?


----------



## PedroC1999

Randomly picked with some sort of software


----------



## Paps.pt

How do you know that, Pedro? Are you staff?


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> How do you know that, Pedro? Are you staff?


your question has been asked many times before


----------



## Paps.pt

He as a portuguese or Spanish name, that makes me even more curious...


----------



## PedroC1999

Thats not the first time someones debated if im amod or staff actually









I PMed him in January for some info, incase people like you ask. And no, he doesnt pick out of a hat with 3xxx names ijn it, and yes, im Portuguese


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thats not the first time someones debated if im amod or staff actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PMed him in January for some info, incase people like you ask. And no, he doesnt pick out of a hat with 3xxx names ijn it, and yes, im Portuguese


I think it's because you post at an insane rate. You had like 600 posts within a week or something!


----------



## PedroC1999

Il take that as a compliment,


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thats not the first time someones debated if im amod or staff actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PMed him in January for some info, incase people like you ask. And no, he doesnt pick out of a hat with 3xxx names ijn it, and yes, im Portuguese


On a side note, you have 3100 posts in 3-4 months? lol


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> He as a portuguese or Spanish name, that makes me even more curious...


whats that got to do with anything ?

he is deffinitely not staff member, but I dont see why being spanish matters.

Well gentlemen and a small handful of Ladies. The time is Near, and I gladly Accept the win, thank you.



Admin, you know you want me to win ;p especially since Im too damn poor to replace my failing and completely wonky Work/Basement PC.
Cant even get a decent GPU for the sig rig and the GTX 295 I won fell through =(


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> I think it's because you post at an insane rate. You had like 600 posts within a week or something!


Faster than me


----------



## StormX2

PedroC is good peeps, knows his stuff for a youngin


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks Guys -

Just Rehearsing...

"THANKS EVRYONE! I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUESSED IT WAS ME! IM GLAD IT WAS ME.AND NOT STORM!"


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> On a side note, you have 3100 posts in 3-4 months? lol


I think this thread is composed of 80% Pedro and StormX2 posts lol


----------



## PedroC1999

And half of them was telling people that a 2011 CPU wont fit in a 1155 socket


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I think this thread is composed of 80% Pedro and StormX2 posts lol


The whole OCN forum is composed of their posts lol


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Il take that as a compliment,


On a side note, 3K posts with 150+ rep in 3 months?? That's a record dude!!


----------



## NeoReaper

Please let it be my Dream Rig for April that wins XD


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks, record for me atleast


----------



## PedroC1999

Just awaiting the PM...


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *accskyman*
> 
> I'd love to have a new build, would probably give something nice away if I happen to win this...


I would love some chocolates please !








or your gtx 570 instead


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> whats that got to do with anything ?
> 
> he is deffinitely not staff member, but I dont see why being spanish matters.
> 
> Well gentlemen and a small handful of Ladies. The time is Near, and I gladly Accept the win, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Admin, you know you want me to win ;p especially since Im too damn poor to replace my failing and completely wonky Work/Basement PC.
> Cant even get a decent GPU for the sig rig and the GTX 295 I won fell through =(


I am also portuguese, that's why, wise guy.


----------



## Celisuis

Nearly Time.


----------



## ledzepp3

What time is the drawing done?


----------



## blue-cat

the countdown is over, it rests with the OCN gods/mods now


----------



## barkinos98

i hope i'll be winning it!







GL to anyone else nonetheless


----------



## The Wizard

Good luck all and may the most random person win.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Maybe I should revise my dream rig a bit...


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> And half of them was telling people that a 2011 CPU wont fit in a 1155 socket


Or that an 1155 CPU wouldn't fit in a 2011 motherboard


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Maybe I should revise my dream rig a bit...


I highly doubt they will lock you into whatever you currently have filled out.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> What time is the drawing done?


Not soon enough D:

Probably _within_ the next week.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I highly doubt they will lock you into whatever you currently have filled out.


They don't; I asked AngryButcher about this a while ago; he ended up switching from dual 680 4GBs to dual 7970s, and a few other things


----------



## ledzepp3

I thought it was always on the 1st of the month? This has become so confusing to me now







too many different versions of this floating around


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I thought it was always on the 1st of the month? This has become so confusing to me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too many different versions of this floating around


its month to month, but i think march winner was chosen in the first week of april or something so might not be today but in a few days


----------



## Jupakazoid

Good luck to everybody for this drawing and the months to come!


----------



## dman811

AHH THE ANTICIPATION!!!! I was up until 1:30AM last night waiting for the winner to be chosen, and woke up when my alarm clock went off @5:30AM with a serious back cramp. If I win this month, I will forgive you for making me stay up that late and wake up uncomfortably Admin.


----------



## pozativenrgy

How do they handle the people who post more than one rig? Do they have a higher chance on winning?


----------



## The Wizard

My guess would be that they give each username a number as they meet the requirements and post a rig, then its just bingo with the lucky number. But that's 100% guesswork.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> AHH THE ANTICIPATION!!!! I was up until 1:30AM last night waiting for the winner to be chosen, and woke up when my alarm clock went off @5:30AM with a serious back cramp. If I win this month, I will forgive you for making me stay up that late and wake up uncomfortably Admin.


5:30 AM? I get up at 6:00, to go running, but 5:30 is ridiculous!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> How do they handle the people who post more than one rig? Do they have a higher chance on winning?


People who post more than one rig are just as likely as everyone else to win, the person that won would just have to choose which build they want the most.


----------



## PedroC1999

And no, number of posts doesnt count, or I or Storm would have won by now, well, I have allready (Secret... THIS MONTH)


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> People who post more than one rig are just as likely as everyone else to win, the person that won would just have to choose which build they want the most.


Exactly; _if_ you win, then you get to choose between what parts you want, specifically, or, I believe, cash, sent over PayPal, which would only be $2400, due to the fee for such a large transfer







You get _more_ from accepting hardware, which would also, probably, be cheaper for them, which would let them do more of this stuff


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> And no, number of posts doesnt count, or I or Storm would have won by now, well, I have allready (Secret... THIS MONTH)


Sure, just I like I _know_ that I will win this month, and the month after, and the month after... Now I'm sad...


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> How do they handle the people who post more than one rig? Do they have a higher chance on winning?


I would guess that they just have a list of OCN usernames who post on this thread. Then go from there. So it doesnt matter if they have 10 posts. I wouldnt doubt if they even looked at the posts?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> How do they handle the people who post more than one rig? Do they have a higher chance on winning?
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess that they just have a list of OCN usernames who post on this thread. Then go from there. So it doesnt matter if they have 10 posts. I wouldnt doubt if they even looked at the posts?
Click to expand...

I think that they probably have a way of sifting out members who aren't eligible.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think that they probably have a way of sifting out members who aren't eligible.


Yeah I worded that wrong. I meant 10 posts in this thread, but yeah.


----------



## PedroC1999

Lol - 139 140


----------



## Solonowarion

Or even 140! haha


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Lol - 139 140


How do you guys see that? I have seen post count like that twice, but have no clue where to find it...

I'm pretty far up there on post count.


----------



## PedroC1999

ive got tons! - 141


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> ive got tons! - 141


Does that give you an advantage or is it just your post where you list the rig?


----------



## PedroC1999

No advantage, its WHOEVER posts in thsi thread, extra posts mean nothing


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> No advantage, its WHOEVER posts in thsi thread, extra posts mean nothing


I entered on like page 3, completely forgot about the competition until now XD


----------



## briddell

*ONLY* 40 posts? I will not suffer a low post count to live!


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> ive got tons! - 141


-2

I win? ... wait, this is not golfchannel.com?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> -2
> 
> I win? ... wait, this is not golfchannel.com?


I had 139 at time of screenshotting it, this is my 142nd post now


----------



## blue-cat

Well there have been exactly 1,000 users who have entered. 3 have one so the odds are still miles better than the "Win £1000 with Loose Women!"


----------



## briddell

Once again, here's to everyone. Good luck to us all!

_I'm winning..._


----------



## Ramzinho

that rig is min


----------



## PedroC1999

Geezz, what do you guys dont get??!!?? Ive won, just Admin havnt anounced it to me/you/hinself yet


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Geezz, what do you guys dont get??!!?? Ive won, just Admin havnt anounced it to me/you/hinself yet


Nuh uh. My ultimate rig has a Titan in it, yours doesn't. So I win.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> How do you guys see that? I have seen post count like that twice, but have no clue where to find it...
> 
> I'm pretty far up there on post count.


lol i beat you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Geezz, what do you guys dont get??!!?? Ive won, just Admin havnt anounced it to me/you/hinself yet


nice joke bro, and may i ask why are you impersonating me?




























it's a known fact i'm charlie sheen'ing this month.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Nuh uh. My ultimate rig has a Titan in it, yours doesn't. So I win.


Guys, guys - we can all fight when we're drunk.

And, my rig has Case Labs in it; I _obviously_ won.


----------



## PedroC1999

Mine has CFx, yours havnt, thus im better.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Mine has CFx, yours havnt, thus im better.


It looks like a 680 4GB, my good Pedro, _not_ CF!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> It looks like a 680 4GB, my good Pedro, _not_ CF!


That isnt updated, its got a full WC loop with another 7950 to match my new one


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> That isnt updated, its got a full WC loop with another 7950 to match my new one


Ah - however, _my_ contest rig used to have an additional 680 4GB to go SLI with my current one, _but_, I replaced it with some Sennheiser HD 650s headphones and a Schiit Valhalla preamp. I'd rather have some insane audio equipment, rather than go SLI


----------



## barkinos98

one of my builds have SLI, one has a full loop, and the third one will make me have CFx array with 2 monitors. also since i have 3 full rigs+1 entry for upgrades so i am charlie sheen! (#winning anyone?)


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> one of my builds have SLI, one has a full loop, and the third one will make me have CFx array with 2 monitors. also since i have 3 full rigs+1 entry for upgrades so i am charlie sheen! (#winning anyone?)


NO. No, you keep that Twitter trash *away* from OCN.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Lol - 139 140
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys see that? I have seen post count like that twice, but have no clue where to find it...
> 
> I'm pretty far up there on post count.
Click to expand...

Go to the respective subforum for the thread, for this thread for example you'd go to: http://www.overclock.net/f/293/overclock-net-contests-and-promotions

Find the relevant thread, then click the number of *replies* on the right and it will appear, then you can either search through or use Ctrl+F to find how many posts you have in any thread.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

W00T, the N00b is now ahead of ManOfC.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Lol - 139 140
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys see that? I have seen post count like that twice, but have no clue where to find it...
> 
> I'm pretty far up there on post count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to the respective subforum for the thread, for this thread for example you'd go to: http://www.overclock.net/f/293/overclock-net-contests-and-promotions
> 
> Find the relevant thread, then click the number of *replies* on the right and it will appear, then you can either search through or use Ctrl+F to find how many posts you have in any thread.
Click to expand...

Ah thank you!


----------



## blue-cat

Yeah that trick isn't something is obvious at first.


----------



## ikem

if everyone was eligible, you would have a 1/1000 chance


----------



## blue-cat

Maybe if pedro does win this thread can get alot quieter


----------



## Pidoma

I couldn't find my name on that reply list.

Can anyone find me? This will be my 2nd reply.


----------



## PedroC1999

Il shut up if I win, and il add OCN to everything in my life.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I couldn't find my name on that reply list.
> 
> Can anyone find me? This will be my 2nd reply.


http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/by_user/id/285686/thread/1347005


----------



## Pidoma

I found it now... Didn't show up the first time..


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I hopefully will win! The motherboard is in for RMA, and my Pavillion is being weird.....


----------



## Babbalabba

Keep in mind you can just ask for the money if you decide to change a component of your build. But, yeah, it would be good to change it in your own OP too, just to avoid confusion.


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

^ same here this i3 + gtx 275 isn't cutting it


----------



## iandroo888

i had a dream last night about this.. came on to see who won =3 not picked yet ;_; guess i didnt forsee my future of winnin this month XD


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> i had a dream last night about this.. came on to see who won =3 not picked yet ;_; guess i didnt forsee my future of winnin this month XD


I had a dream that I won. I foresee my future, and I will pursue it!!!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

i had nightmares last night







nightmares of people having dreams they won


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Huh... One time I dreamt I was dreaming. Why the midgets were chasing me with a rainbow background and a version of Witch Doctor (I have heard it before) was a mystery to me.
EDIT; It was this song, an octave up...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey4HWT7UkMs


----------



## Babbalabba

Fools, I shall win! I have seen the holy light! Burn, ye heretics! Do not pursue false dreams, for it is I who shall win!


----------



## dman811

I had a dream last night... that I was eating a big juicy steak...


----------



## lordhinton

i had a dream last night,i dreamt i had 4 assignments to be handed in that i haven't done. i woke up

there were 4 assignments that i haven't done D:


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> i had a dream last night,i dreamt i had 4 assignments to be handed in that i haven't done. i woke up
> 
> there were 4 assignments that i haven't done D:


...That wasn't a dream...that was a real platypus.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> i had a dream last night,i dreamt i had 4 assignments to be handed in that i haven't done. i woke up
> 
> there were 4 assignments that i haven't done D:


If you won it would distract you from your work. You should be disqualified...


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> ...That wasn't a dream...that was a real platypus.


either way there still here... not done... oops...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I wiww post here untiw we r told woo winz. And, I wiww tawk like dees.


----------



## lordhinton

this forum needs a general chat box or user news feed, that would be awesome







then all this casual chit chat can go there instead


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> this forum needs a general chat box or user news feed, that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then all this casual chit chat can go there instead


Weww agweed. I may maek oon.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I had a dream last night... that I was eating a big juicy steak...


Funny... I had a dream I was eating your bid juicy steak.


----------



## lordhinton

if this gets announced between an hours time and 9 hours time i cant do my stupid dance i agreed to if i win xD


----------



## caraboose

There used to be one, that went away with the professionalism changes.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> There used to be one, that went away with the professionalism changes.


Too hard to moderate them at all times to keep inappropriate language away.









Would be nice to have one back, or at least an IRC, but even still the IRC would be a pain to moderate. Unless a script is written to mute people who curse too much, would be pretty easy.


----------



## Seredin

Wow this thread escalated quickly


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Wow this thread escalated quickly


agreed







WOO 300 posts xD


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> i had a dream last night,i dreamt i had 4 assignments to be handed in that i haven't done. i woke up
> 
> there were 4 assignments that i haven't done D:


Join the club! Multiple project handins every week from two weeks ago til two weeks time :'(


----------



## Paps.pt

How does overclock.net get the money needed to finance 12x $2.500 Rigs?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> How does overclock.net get the money needed to finance 12x $2.500 Rigs?


See all those shiny ads to the right and on top?

Sponsors and advertising space, makes OCN so great.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadricwan*
> 
> The 670s are not triple slot, they are dual slot. Even the ASUS 680 4gb is only dual slot. Only the 2gb 680 is a triple.


Ah, my bad. It will work then. I thought they were 3, but was basing that off 79xx cards


----------



## briddell

Come on! The anticipation is agonizing D:


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Come on! The anticipation is agonizing D:


-_- how many times must this be said. They don't post the winner until a few days after the month is up


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> -_- how many times must this be said. They don't post the winner until a few days after the month is up


We can dream, y'know.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Maybe I should revise my dream rig a bit...


yahhhhhhhhh i keep doin the same, less high end, more storage, more high end sounds great, but id like a couple SSD's and 32gb ram on a 6core processor rockin a single titan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Mine has CFx, yours havnt, thus im better.











Titans!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> i had a dream last night about this.. came on to see who won =3 not picked yet ;_; guess i didnt forsee my future of winnin this month XD


I have dreams like this where I win but its bogus, or taxed hardcore lol

Good Luck everyone! Im gonna mess with some possible builds for when I win this!


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> my dream rig for a work station
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5169868


I would replace those 840 SSDs with Plextor M5Ps - the 840 is a bit slow. Other than that, that would be a monster of an editing workstation


----------



## robbiq

thanx, I'll look into that. It would be a 3D workstation really.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Just posting to kick this up in my feed. Really could use the parts though so...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Just posting to kick this up in my feed. Really could use the parts though so...


I could use mine more than you, LOL!


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have a feeling that I am not going to win this month either


----------



## Babbalabba

It's 8:45 pm on May 1st here...

OP pls deliber.


----------



## lordhinton

Pacience my friend


----------



## Bradey

i has a feeling


----------



## PedroC1999

Im off to school now, hopefully he announces so I can go all BEAST/HYPER mode arpund the school.


----------



## mve1907

good luck everybody


----------



## alchmyest

need some financial help with my build, so please let me be the ONE!!


----------



## EliteGhost

And now we wait


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> And now we wait


Kudos on the Cartman pic from a classic episode... also Kudos on the nod to the good old C-64... that was the first computer I ever had.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> need some financial help with my build, so please let me be the ONE!!


many of us in the same boat my friend








though I can't fund any parts at all for a few more years
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Kudos on the Cartman pic from a classic episode... also Kudos on the nod to the good old C-64... that was the first computer I ever had.


C-64 and Amega 500 for me


----------



## Rangerjr1

I can feel it.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I can feel it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*


I can feel it in the air tonight... Lets hope it comes my way. Would be my first Intel rig


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*


I was thinking the exact same thing...

Great minds think alike?


----------



## lordhinton

so... when do i win ;D


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> How does overclock.net get the money needed to finance 12x $2.500 Rigs?


Ads & Affiliate programs is the most likely answer.

Good luck to the upcoming winner!


----------



## MrGrievous

Does it need to be a rig or can it actually be a real nice gaming laptop. I'm about to enter college and a laptop will suit my needs far more than a desktop would


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Does it need to be a rig or can it actually be a real nice gaming laptop. I'm about to enter college and a laptop will suit my needs far more than a desktop would


I see nothing wrong with it being a laptop. Some people have just put audio equipment and no actual computer parts so I'm sure it's fine


----------



## PedroC1999

its also been asked before, and admin said NO laptops, sorry to spoil the fun


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> its also been asked before, and admin said NO laptops, sorry to spoil the fun


Boooo! What if you bought a laptop chassis and put your own components in it?


----------



## PedroC1999

What ever, but God Help You find compaitable parts.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Does it need to be a rig or can it actually be a real nice gaming laptop. I'm about to enter college and a laptop will suit my needs far more than a desktop would


You could build an awesome little M-ITX rig instead, which are so much cooler than laptops.


----------



## Magariz

pick me.....pick me.....pick me....please dear god let it be me! lol. Having the upgrade bug and no money for one in the near future is eating me alive haha.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> pick me.....pick me.....pick me....please dear god let it be me! lol. Having the upgrade bug and no money for one in the near future is eating me alive haha.


You have a E8400, two 460s, and an ssd.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> You have a E8400, two 460s, and an ssd.


and the point is?

guys , someone will win. And they will win, NOT because they deserve it or because they have Old Hardware. That person will win Simply because they met the requirements and Randomized choice picked that person.

Granted, I would rather not see someone with top notch components and current equipment win ;p


----------



## xxpenguinxx

But there's nothing saying it cannot be portable









Edit:
Was intended for the previous page...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> You have a E8400, two 460s, and an ssd.


I won while having an i5 2500k, two 570's and an SSD and another rig with three 5870s


----------



## StormX2

Angry lemme get a 570


----------



## Wildcard36qs

LOL I was thinking the same thing. Pay it forward man!


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok. In the next few days/hours we will get a winner, dont panic, its not like their going to forget about $2500. Who ever wins congrats to them. Oh Yeah, i PMed admin at the start of the year and guess what he said... This contest may extend into 2014, all depends on what it brings


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I would replace those 840 SSDs with Plextor M5Ps - the 840 is a bit slow. Other than that, that would be a monster of an editing workstation


samsung 840 PRO are faster then the plextor

samsung ssd have the lowest idle / active power consumption on the market









*Samsung*
540 MB/s
Sustained Sequential Write
520 MB/s
4KB Random Read
Up to 100,000 IOPS
4KB Random Write
Up to 90,000 IOPS
Power Consumption (Idle)
0.054W
Power Consumption (Active)
0.069W

*Plextor*
Max Sequential Read
Up to 540 MB/s
Max Sequential Write
Up to 340 MB/s
4KB Random Read
Up to 91,000 IOPS
4KB Random Write
Up to 82,000 IOPS
Power Consumption (Typical): 0.25W (MobileMark)

Not sure why you thought plextor was better than the 840 pro


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> samsung 840 PRO are faster then the plextor
> 
> samsung ssd have the lowest idle / active power consumption on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you thought plextor was better than the 840 pro


Might have been confused, I was a bit. His text says 840, but the link is for the 840 Pro. The Plextor is faster than the 840, but not the Pro


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> panic


Yes! Panic!


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeio*
> 
> Yes! Panic!


*ARMS FLAILING WILDLY*


----------



## briddell

People keep saying "Pick me - look at my crappy hardware!", when in all reality, it doesn't matter what the hell you have.The selection in random, and will be done when the Admins have established who is eligibe. They aren't trying to rush it, and they aren't trying to make a mistake; give them some freaking time, and have the decency to let them complete their *random* and *impartial* competition. Begging gets you nowhere in life; have the self-respect to just wait.


----------



## Paps.pt

I Agree. Chill out guys.


----------



## R3apR369

Admins also want all of you guys contributing to the forums. If your just posting BS comments everywhere to get your 25 posts, your not going to have any chance at winning.







Contribute! Contribute! Contribute!


----------



## lordhinton

i try but most dogs have more intelligence with computers than i do







i mean, i know alot, but theres tons i dont know >


----------



## PedroC1999

It has been said before. Im pretty sure Admin wont let a doubtfull contributer win. Hel just eliminate it and rerun the randomiser


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It has been said before. Im pretty sure Admin wont let a doubtfull contributer win. Hel just eliminate it and rerun the randomiser


for YEARS I had a suspicion that my name popped up, and then they would randomize again lol, until I won my Ducky mechanical at least ;p


----------



## PedroC1999

Have you noticed that OT posts here are always between the 1st day to the time he anounces it, apart from that its all serious


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Have you noticed that OT posts here are always between the 1st day to the time he anounces it, apart from that its all serious


suppose its just people eager to find out who wins the month, and somthing to do whilst time passes


----------



## Obakemono

I dropped my name in the hat for May's running. Good luck for the person who wins April!


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> You have a E8400, two 460s, and an ssd.


Point? Oh and I don't have an SSD, had to sell it and never updated my sig lol. Computer is over 4 years old now fyi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> and the point is?
> 
> guys , someone will win. And they will win, NOT because they deserve it or because they have Old Hardware. That person will win Simply because they met the requirements and Randomized choice picked that person.
> 
> Granted, I would rather not see someone with top notch components and current equipment win ;p


Exactly. While I would absolutely love to win, I do wish everyone the best of luck. I may say "I HATE YOU!!!!!!!" like I did to AngryButcher, it is all in jest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> People keep saying "Pick me - look at my crappy hardware!", when in all reality, it doesn't matter what the hell you have.The selection in random, and will be done when the Admins have established who is eligibe. They aren't trying to rush it, and they aren't trying to make a mistake; give them some freaking time, and have the decency to let them complete their *random* and *impartial* competition. Begging gets you nowhere in life; have the self-respect to just wait.


Can no one on here take a joke? Of course I don't think he is going to pick me just because I asked nice and have dated hardware.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Here's my rig entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for doing this, Admin! You're the best!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171338


im envious of your join date ;p


----------



## Magariz

Ok, it seems that some people are getting a little short tempered and over-reacting to some posts. Let us all just take a minute, have a deep breath, and remember that we are all here to have fun and take a shot to see if luck can roll in our favor. No need for anyone to get short tempered with anyone else. The anticipation is eating us all, no one person more than any other.

WOOOSAAAAAAA!


----------



## yoi

im gonna win!!! i know it


----------



## encore018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> The Rampage IV Gene and 3770k are not compatible; you need a Maximus V Gene to work with the 3770k. Or, you could use a 3820, 3930k, 3960X, or 3970X with the Rampage IV Gene. They are different sockets; the 3770k is socket 1155, and the Rampage IV Gene is 2011. The only CPUs that will work with it are socket 2011 CPUs, like the aforementioned 3820, 3930k, etc.
> 
> Also, that PSU is over-sized. A 750W PSU will suffice for that build.


Ahh thank you for the help. I put it together quickly and didn't realize that the IV Gene wasn't LGA 1155. I've been away from the computer scene for quite a while and I have to brush up on my knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## Rushua

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0 Enjoy...


----------



## Tonza

Did i understand this competition correctly, if i posted my "dream" parts in march, im also in lottery for the rest of the year? Anyway, good luck guys !


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Did i understand this competition correctly, if i posted my "dream" parts in march, im also in lottery for the rest of the year? Anyway, good luck guys !


correct







counts until december


----------



## dr.evil

i am from venezuela here is too expensive to get a dream machine but i wanna post here but i dont understand the rules, and how i use the rigbuilder for posting here i just copy the ring in here?? please help


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> i am from venezuela here is too expensive to get a dream machine but i wanna post here but i dont understand the rules, and how i use the rigbuilder for posting here i just copy the ring in here?? please help


Hey just go into your profile and use the 'create rig' feature, for the description of the rig use 'My dream machine for Win Your Ultimate Rig Contest' and enter your parts. After you've finished copy the link of the page with the rig you've created and edit your post above with it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

So whos the winner?!


----------



## barkinos98

no one... yet. in a week or so it'll be sure i'm the winner!

but seriously, i've got something in me which makes me feel that i'll be the winner. hope thats true! lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> no one... yet. in a week or so it'll be sure i'm the winner!
> 
> but seriously, i've got something in me which makes me feel that i'll be the winner. hope thats true! lol


Everyone has that something in them.


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

oooo i hope i win


----------



## Shrak

If we don't get a winner announced soon, I think some of the regular posters in this thread might kill each other, lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Everyone has that something in them.


I think they have medication for that.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Everyone has that something in them.


lol thats what she said


----------



## PedroC1999

Too late :/

Im sorry to say but Storm has left our world knowing that I was a madman, his last wishes were to play a game on a ultimate rig Give his rig to Pedro if he wins...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I think they have medication for that.


Where is your rig man???


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where is your rig man???


Huh?

My ultimate dream rig? Several pages back.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> My ultimate dream rig? Several pages back.


IIRC you had an FX rig with 650s or 660s.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> IIRC you had an FX rig with 650s or 660s.


Oh yes sir. I sold it to help fund my business. No that Im now profiting, I just bought a new one on the way. It will be built tomorrow. Its in my sig now.


----------



## Unit Igor

Man you give 1000$ for graphic card and then you bought SSD with asynchronous flash.I suggest you to return them and buy Crucial m4 any Plextor or any Samsung.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Ok, it seems that some people are getting a little short tempered and over-reacting to some posts. Let us all just take a minute, have a deep breath, and remember that we are all here to have fun and take a shot to see if luck can roll in our favor. No need for anyone to get short tempered with anyone else. The anticipation is eating us all, no one person more than any other.
> 
> WOOOSAAAAAAA!


Lol, save your post-hippie new-age anger management bs... just gimme my sack, a few papers, and some Bob... or get my house empty so I can crank my amp and play some heavy stuff... Or I just run around in Skyrim crashing peoples/beasts/animals' heads with a big ole warhammer... Who needs that wooossaaaaa garbage anyways? This is OCN, lol. Are we not a bunch of computer nerds/enthusiasts, and hence, likely to be gamers?

But i do agree... I just think most of us are antsy to see who wins the April Rig.

Spoiler alert... a newer member out of the deep, deep, deep outfield (meaning this guy) shall win. Why you ask? Because the Spaceman abides... that's why.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Not yet? Darn.


----------



## iamwardicus

The drawing may not happen for a few more days so folks will have to be patient.

I for one took a little time and updated the Intel dream rig in my sig that I would actually buy if I were to win one of the prizes here. obviously my "dream" rig costs more like $7000 but hey - it's what dreams are for right?


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Too late :/
> 
> Im sorry to say but Storm has left our world knowing that I was a madman, his last wishes were to play a game on a ultimate rig Give his rig to Pedro if he wins...


Im not quite Dead yet!

I FEEEEEEL HAPPYYYYYYY!

My sig rig is as high end as ive ever had before. and even that isnt very high end lol But I must be thankful that I went with such a good processor. it will keep me going, as long as I can find cash for a new GPU and more ram at least ;p


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Im not quite Dead yet!
> 
> I FEEEEEEL HAPPYYYYYYY!
> 
> My sig rig is as high end as ive ever had before. and even that isnt very high end lol But I must be thankful that I went with such a good processor. it will keep me going, as long as I can find cash for a new GPU and more ram at least ;p


*Dials Number* Damnit Hardison, you were supposto kill him!
- bu.., but i..
SHUT IT, hunt him down...
-Ok boss...

---20Mins later---

*knocks on door*

Storm: Hello there dear stranger, im just waitng for the winner to be ennoucned...
- Bye Bye... BAAANG, TRRRRRRR, BOOM BOOM TRRR,BANG!

*phone rings*
Hardison, is he dead...?
- I got a sleight feeling he is
Good....


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> *Dials Number* Damnit Hardison, you were supposto kill him!
> - bu.., but i..
> SHUT IT, hunt him down...
> -Ok boss...
> 
> ---20Mins later---
> 
> *knocks on door*
> 
> Storm: Hello there dear stranger, im just waitng for the winner to be ennoucned...
> - Bye Bye... BAAANG, TRRRRRRR, BOOM BOOM TRRR,BANG!
> 
> *phone rings*
> Hardison, is he dead...?
> - I got a sleight feeling he is
> Good....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> you seem experienced in this matter


Here is how its done


Spoiler: Warning: BORING STEP BY STEP GUIDE TO KILLING STORM...


----------



## PedroC1999

And The Winner Is....

Hardison and/or Pedro

Reasons: Killing Storm, BTW - Hardison IS Pedro


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor*
> 
> Welp here it is: my rigbuilder rig.
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171731
> 
> total cost = $2473
> I have all the other components but I've never been able to build anything with sli so this would be exciting for me, plus I would hook this bad boy up to my 50in tv.


That mobo and cpu are not compatible. You either need a z77 mobo or an lga 2011 cpu like a 3930k


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I would build a computer that would be used to fold 75% of the time and game the rest
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770k $315
> 
> ASUS Maximus V Formula/Assassins C3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard with Gaming Bundle $289
> 
> 2 EVGA 04G-P4-3673-KR GeForce GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card $918
> 
> NZXT SWITCH 810 Black CA-SW810-B1 $169.99
> 
> SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W $139
> 
> OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB $219
> 
> Western Digital WD Black 1TB 7200 RPM Internal Hard Drive $99
> 
> SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM $50
> 
> XSPC Raystorm EX360 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ D5 Variant Pump $259.99
> 
> All for $2457.99 plus shipping


Just updated my dream rig. Decided to go with a 3770k and 2 670 ftw+ instead of a 3930k and a single 680 ftw


----------



## protzman

Gl this month everyone!


----------



## snoball

Nice to see this running. My original entry stands. Gotta love OCN.


----------



## Atiesh

So what's up with people posting their dream rigs multiple times? I thought we only needed to post it once for it to be counted as an entry every month?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atiesh*
> 
> So what's up with people posting their dream rigs multiple times? I thought we only needed to post it once for it to be counted as an entry every month?


People get excited and want to share their build ideas/bounce em off each other.
There's no need though. If it doesn't tickle your pickle, don't bother


----------



## danilon62

who is the april winner?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> who is the april winner?


Its not here yet.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Lol, save your post-hippie new-age anger management bs... just gimme my sack, a few papers, and some Bob... or get my house empty so I can crank my amp and play some heavy stuff... Or I just run around in Skyrim crashing peoples/beasts/animals' heads with a big ole warhammer... Who needs that wooossaaaaa garbage anyways? This is OCN, lol. Are we not a bunch of computer nerds/enthusiasts, and hence, likely to be gamers?
> 
> But i do agree... I just think most of us are antsy to see who wins the April Rig.
> 
> Spoiler alert... a newer member out of the deep, deep, deep outfield (meaning this guy) shall win. Why you ask? Because the Spaceman abides... that's why.


----------



## Truedeal

25 post should be increased to 150 post...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> 25 post should be increased to 150 post,,,


It should be 5 rep IMO. 5 helpful posts is much better than just spamming out 150 random posts that may not help anyone.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It should be 5 rep IMO. 5 helpful posts is much better than just spamming out 150 random posts that may not help anyone.


Yes, that would be better to prevent people just joining from spamming post to meet requirements.
Pretty much what you just said


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atiesh*
> 
> So what's up with people posting their dream rigs multiple times? I thought we only needed to post it once for it to be counted as an entry every month?
> 
> 
> 
> People get excited and want to share their build ideas/bounce em off each other.
> There's no need though. If it doesn't tickle your pickle, don't bother
Click to expand...

Or because people can't find their original post/get too lazy to go searching through their old posts to edit it.


----------



## jlpurvis

btw yall. Something is up with admin. Don't know if he's having personal issues or something, but we may not hear anything for a while. He still hasn't issued out all the winnings for the Twitch TV contest, despite reaching 1000 followers early last month, so please be patient.

To Admin: I hope everything is okay


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> btw yall. Something is up with admin. Don't know if he's having personal issues or something, but we may not hear anything for a while. He still hasn't issued out all the winnings for the Twitch TV contest, despite reaching 1000 followers early last month, so please be patient.
> 
> To Admin: I hope everything is okay


He hasn't been online in a long time


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Admin can make himself invisible.


----------



## lordhinton

Sorry to hear about admin, the previous 2 draws were other admins on the forum







-lord


----------



## PR-Imagery

This thread...


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> btw yall. Something is up with admin. Don't know if he's having personal issues or something, but we may not hear anything for a while. He still hasn't issued out all the winnings for the Twitch TV contest, despite reaching 1000 followers early last month, so please be patient.
> 
> To Admin: I hope everything is okay


I noticed that too.

Everything will be fine though.

Sorry if my posts are jumbling up, for the most part ive only been posting to help others with the builds.

but your right, Me and Pedro need to give it a break ;p

SUSPENSE!


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It should be 5 rep IMO. 5 helpful posts is much better than just spamming out 150 random posts that may not help anyone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> 25 post should be increased to 150 post...


Pretty sure after they draw the winner, but before before they're announced they check their post history to ensure that the posts are "helpful and contribute to the community". Honestly I'm not going to worry too much about as it's like a 1 in 5000ish? chance of winning right now? slim odds (but better than any lottery!)


----------



## Worldshaker

Gotta try this again and see if I can guess the winner for a second time...

Pretty sure admin is getting ready to type StormX2's name.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Pretty sure after they draw the winner, but before before they're announced they check their post history to ensure that the posts are "helpful and contribute to the community". Honestly I'm not going to worry too much about as it's like a 1 in 5000ish? chance of winning right now? slim odds (but better than any lottery!)


Think it's about 1 in 1000, which is pretty good to be honest








There's 4000+ posts but many people have commented more than once.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> im envious of your join date ;p


What about mine?!


----------



## briddell

Is there anything against entering for just watercooling parts, a new case, and audio equipment? Because, as it stands now, that's all I want :|


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Is there anything against entering for just watercooling parts, a new case, and audio equipment? Because, as it stands now, that's all I want :|


Nop. As long as it's parts that go towards a full rig, you can supply most of the components yourself if you want.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Is there anything against entering for just watercooling parts, a new case, and audio equipment? Because, as it stands now, that's all I want :|


I think you can, I mean it says in OP that its upgrade your system or new system. just apparently no laptops allowed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Gotta try this again and see if I can guess the winner for a second time...
> 
> Pretty sure admin is getting ready to type StormX2's name.


Don't get my hopes up!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanNgo*
> 
> We can just post what we need, not necessarily everything, right? I just sold most of my stuffs for college tuition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is *mine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the price already included tax.


Hey Jon, where you been man? havnt seen you in the Anime thread in a long time

Also, I approve of you winning ;p

And whats with all the 2005'rs here with so few posts!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I think you can, I mean it says in OP that its upgrade your system or new system. just apparently no laptops allowed.
> Don't get my hopes up!
> Hey Jon, where you been man? havnt seen you in the Anime thread in a long time
> 
> Also, I approve of you winning ;p
> 
> And whats with all the 2005'rs here with so few posts!!


;PPpPppPpP


----------



## Worldshaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> And whats with all the 2005'rs here with so few posts!!


They have a life outside OCN


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> They have a life outside OCN


Some people here don't.







lol


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> They have a life outside OCN


well thats nice of you to imply that so many others, and apparently myself, don't have a life!

I have better, a Wife and 2 Kids. Also I post mostly at work while I have small moments of Down time. Really simple









Its a total bummer about laptops... One of my ideas was 3770k for me and 3570k for my wife, 16GB each and 128GB SSD on a simple Asus Board with both GTX 670 FTW's
which would leave me enough for a simple AMD APU Laptop but I guess that's a no go.

I think Im sticking to super high end 1 machine and thats it ;p


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well thats nice of you to imply that so many others, and apparently myself, don't have a life!
> 
> I have better, a Wife and 2 Kids. Also I post mostly at work while I have small moments of Down time. Really simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a total bummer about laptops... One of my ideas was 3770k for me and 3570k for my wife, 16GB each and 128GB SSD on a simple Asus Board with both GTX 670 FTW's
> which would leave me enough for a simple AMD APU Laptop but I guess that's a no go.
> 
> I think Im sticking to super high end 1 machine and thats it ;p


Poor Wife... (I thought U Dead?)


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Poor Wife... (I thought U Dead?)


read back a few pages, you apparently missed something ;p


----------



## PedroC1999

Looks like I need an expert...

*dials number*

Nico belic - Hello friend.
Me - You want a hit job?
Nico - Yes, $10k should do...
Me - Err, Ok. Anything to increase my chances
Nico - Where he live?
Me - il PM you








Nico - Ok

--10 Hours later--

*door bell rings*

Storm - Hello dear stranger, im just waiting for the dra to be done.
Nico - Bye Bye BANG, TRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, BOOM BANG SHATING! TRRRRRRR, BOOM!

*slices him into bits, sends package to pedro via Royal mail*

*pedro buts him in meat blender and puts remains in the back of a car, drenches car in petrol*
*lights car onfire and RPG's it, big bang*

* ditches car in river thames*


----------



## StormX2

I wonder what performance is like with a Titan on 1680x1050 resolution

I assume that I should be able to realllly crank AA with that resolution.


----------



## Jianni123

I actually can't wait for the winner. I know I won't win though
Are 14 year olds like me eligible to enter this comepetition though?:O


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> I actually can't wait for the winner. I know I won't win though
> Are 14 year olds like me eligible to enter this comepetition though?:O


Im 13


----------



## TheBlademaster01

LoganLol


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Because I decided I wanted RAW POWER that I could use for a very very long time.
> 
> My Desk wont work with a 24 inch, which is what I would want if I were to upgrade monitors, 1920x1200 is the ratio for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would need to buy a new Desk, new Monitor, which would take away from the awesomeness of my build
> 
> Unless instead of titan I went something like 670 ftw+ and a desk lol but id probobly end up paying for the new Monitor myself =/


A 670 is plenty for your resolution, though. More than plenty, it is ridiculous! A Titan would just be absurd...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> A 670 is plenty for your resolution, though. More than plenty, it is ridiculous! A Titan would just be absurd...


A 7770 would be plenty xD


----------



## Paps.pt

Damm, I am close to unsubscribing this thread and just wait for an administrator email in case I win this.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Damm, I am close to unsubscribing this thread and just wait for an administrator email in case I win this.


Go post somewhere and set your subs to not email you updates.

as you should know, since you are a 2004 member. that if you don't like something, the proper procedure is to report it and not discuss it, or ask a mod directly. Discussing it on the thread is just as Off-topic as Pedro talking about killing me in order to have a better chance at winning.









I liek the idea of Absurd though, I mean honestly, I wouldnt need to upgrade my GPU for... well for a very long time since I tend to not care about different DX versions.

And the Titan wouldnt perform WORSE at my resolution, especially if I crank the AA up to keep it going. I imagine great success with titan + 1050


----------



## JonathanNgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Hey Jon, where you been man? havnt seen you in the Anime thread in a long time
> 
> Also, I approve of you winning ;p
> 
> And whats with all the 2005'rs here with so few posts!!


Hey,

I am too busy with all the projects at school. And just have to sell nearly every part in my rig to pay the tuition so I am currently using my crappy laptop with 2 of 27" monitors lol

Just try my luck here to see if I am lucky enough to have a new rig. Tuition for international student is expensive as hell


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanNgo*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I am too busy with all the projects at school. And just have to sell nearly every part in my rig to pay the tuition so I am currently using my crappy laptop with 2 of 27" monitors lol
> 
> Just try my luck here to see if I am lucky enough to have a new rig. Tuition for international student is expensive as hell


you have my Vote Brother!


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I think you can, I mean it says in OP that its upgrade your system or new system. just apparently no laptops allowed.
> Don't get my hopes up!
> Hey Jon, where you been man? havnt seen you in the Anime thread in a long time
> 
> Also, I approve of you winning ;p
> 
> And whats with all the 2005'rs here with so few posts!!


I got really busy with life/women for awhile, but now I am attempting to get back into it (while I have neither due to moving to another state for work).

I've been considering paying it forward if I win and giving my current rig away to those less fortunate.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> I actually can't wait for the winner. I know I won't win though
> Are 14 year olds like me eligible to enter this comepetition though?:O


as long as you have the requirements to be eligible, i dont think age matters. (for once, go OCN!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im 13


:rant: i'm 15


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> as long as you have the requirements to be eligible, i dont think age matters. (for once, go OCN!)
> :rant: i'm 15


Oh... 15 is too young. Forgot to mention you have to be 15 and *one cent*.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Oh... 15 is too young. Forgot to mention you have to be 15 and *one cent*.


----------



## PedroC1999

What about me then?


----------



## PedroC1999

What about me then?


----------



## Tonza

Dunno but you guys who are less than 15 should be in bed already!


----------



## PedroC1999

Its a Friday


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I believe some countries have legal issues with the recipient being younger than 18. Not sure though.


----------



## PedroC1999

My father has exactly the same name as me, no legal issues there


----------



## barkinos98

also my 1am boredom kicked in, so i updated the rig on my sig; 3930K+670SLI from a 3770K+670SLI by just sacrificing some storage space. my plan is to put the man can dream upgrades after july, if i havent won by then.

@blade

i've never heard of such thing over here, and i've ordered a few things off ebay for my name using a paypal set up in the name of my dad (since i dont have a CC yet), and i've yet to have a problem in customs/shipment.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I only need a board, 2 GPUs and a PSU.

E:

In some countries you need to sign for receiving the stuff. You need to be 18 or older. Not sure how it works for everyone though. Only Chipp, Enterprise or Admin himself can answer that for you.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I only need a board, 2 GPUs and a PSU.
> 
> E:
> 
> In some countries you need to sign for receiving the stuff. You need to be 18 or older. Not sure how it works for everyone though. Only Chipp, Enterprise or Admin himself can answer that for you.


Could you be a bit more specific on the hardware?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Could you be a bit more specific on the hardware?


Give hime 2x 7750's and a Socket 775 MB


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Give hime 2x 7750's and a Socket 775 MB


No, no... Give him Voodoo 2 SLI, an Intel 4004, and a Raidmac 900W PSU.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> No, no... Give him Voodoo 2 SLI, an Intel 4004, and a Raidmac 900W PSU.


Give him a laptoo charger that outputs 10w


----------



## Ramsey77

I am suddenly feeling old.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I am suddenly feeling old.


Way too many whippersnappers in this thread!!, get of my lawn!!


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynnperformance*
> 
> Hmm, might not be a bad time to enter with some new parts coming out.
> 
> Here is my Ultimate AMD Rig! Its red!
> 
> PC Part Picker Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/lynnperformance/saved/1ybE
> Overclock.Net Rig Builder Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5174046
> 
> Good luck all!


1500W is *way* too much for that system. Get a solid 650W or 750W PSU, like a Seasonic Platinum 650, Rosewill Capstone 650/750M, or Lepa G 650. That list is by no means extensive, but I am partial to Lepa G and Seasonic Platinum PSUs.


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Give him a laptoo charger that outputs 10w


Just link him to a Wal-Mart "gaming" pc.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynnperformance*
> 
> Hmm, might not be a bad time to enter with some new parts coming out.
> 
> Here is my Ultimate AMD Rig! Its red!
> 
> PC Part Picker Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/lynnperformance/saved/1ybE
> Overclock.Net Rig Builder Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5174046
> 
> Good luck all!


hey man you sig says you got an i5 3770k ;?


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lob3s*
> 
> Here's my ultimate (well, not ultimate, but suitable for my needs) rig! I just took a screenshot of my wishlist.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/W5P8uDH.png
> 
> 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


The Gigabyte mITX boards can't OC; they're voltage locked. Switch it out for an Asus P8-Z77 or Z77i Deluxe, and take that 3770k high


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> hey man you sig says you got an i5 3770k ;?


He's probably running Cross-Asus SLEyefinity with that i5 3770k overclocked to 17gigglehertz.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> He's probably running Cross-Asus SLEyefinity with that i5 3770k overclocked to 17gigglehertz.


he's got a nice oc







mines better


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Way too many whippersnappers in this thread!!, get of my lawn!!


agreed


----------



## JonathanNgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> Blah blah


Have you ever read any rule of a game?


----------



## junkerde

how long did it take to choose march's winner again?


----------



## Fulvin

If OCN offers a freebie like this it simply makes you look ungrateful for ranting about having to wait a little. /rant


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> If OCN offers a freebie like this it simply makes you look ungrateful for ranting about having to wait a little. /rant


Out of curiosity. Is that the best OC you can get out of your VaporX?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Out of curiosity. Is that the best OC you can get out of your VaporX?


Probably not, but his PSU might not hold up to more


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Probably not, but his PSU might not hold up to more


Might be... Mine can do 1250/1500. My memory simply wont go higher


----------



## PedroC1999

My 7950 does 1175 / 1790


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> My 7950 does 1175 / 1790


Is that the max core your GPU will do?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Is that the max core your GPU will do?


That core needs 1280 VDDC, so I *Might* be able to get it to 1190


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Out of curiosity. Is that the best OC you can get out of your VaporX?


I ran 1200 for awhile but noticed minor artifacting in FC3 so i went down to 1150. I did 1215 3DMark11 run without artifacting though, and might be able to tweak it to around 1175 stable, but I'm too lazy to tweak it further.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> snip


There's no way for me to even come close to 500W draw with a 3770k + 7950. The PSU is more than enough with ample headroom. I'd wager for my power consumption to be under 300W with my current overclocks under gaming load.

After all, my SF can deliver 100 watts on top of it's rated wattage with silver efficiency, so 600W total if needed.


----------



## eliongater

Please stop going off topic
I'm sure admin loathes drawing due to all the posts that fill the thread around drawing time.
I know it's not really my place to say this but please can't we just post entries, congratulations and maybe comments on people's entries (eg if they can improve some thing or explicitly ask for advice)


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> 
> 
> OMG... You teenagers have to contain yourselves.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the admin/enterprise/others draw a random name, not a forum post. previous winners can explain more imo, but i think they draw your name and PM you to inform and ask about the rig and stuff. i dont know how exactly it works, but it has nothing to do with the post number or how many times you've posted in the thread, its just about luck and your username being picked.


And incase you guys didnt notice, we were actually discussing rigs, not planning to kill each other, We have piped down a bit, and were trying to stay OT now


----------



## PedroC1999

From what I can agther, you want to start WC?

I say for a CPU Only, maybe GPu, about £160-£250


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> so I've been during up purples custom wc loops. total wc noob here buy, a worthwhile setup , how much is it ?


well, you can look into the raystorm+D5 loops with the rad of your size, if you have space go for a RX series one, but if not go with a EX one. the D5 pump is the best pump in the business imo, and the raystorm beats nearly anything when it comes to temps. a EX360+D5 combo comes up to $263 with leds for the block, and it comes with everything you need. fittings, fans and all that stuff. after purchasing one of them, you just get some distilled H2O in there and voila!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> what sorry of maintenance it's involved
> 
> im a bit of a scaredy pants when out comes to this
> 
> don't want a lake in.my pc if I mess up lol


Take everything apart every 4-9months to clean it all out, Every 2 weeks or so just hoover the rads etc


----------



## PedroC1999

My case gathers quite a lot of dust quickly, dont exactly know why, need to add another exhaust fan I think for some balanced preasure


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Depends entirely on the environment and whether you have good dust filters.


Ive actually got very good dust filters, They are FULL of dust after a day of use


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Could be a dusty house like mine.


My house is all carpet, and theres 2little kids running around 24/7, i think it affects the amount of dust


----------



## Paradigm84

I think I might edit my entry and change the SM8 for a m-ATX X79 board (RIVG probably) and an SM5.


----------



## PedroC1999

Ive just gone for a Switch 810, God I Luv That Thing!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ive just gone for a Switch 810, God I Luv That Thing!


i've loved that case since its launch. its spacious and looks elegant!


----------



## PedroC1999

I dont use a vaccoum, i use it to slowly spin the fans to release the dust, then do that


----------



## StormX2

can I use part of the money for an air compressor?


----------



## PedroC1999

Err, Ive got no answer for that, maybe, only if its PC related I think. Maybe PM him?


----------



## PedroC1999

That answer was perfectly OT, he asked a question regarding the contest and we answered it


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Just checking in to see if winner announced. arararar

Maybe I should change my build again.


----------



## StormX2

You will know if you win, trust me.

I would get a small air compressor for the PC's and seriously that would helpful since i have 2 kids.

Just wondering if I could count that a PC upgrade


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> You will know if you win, trust me.
> 
> I would get a small air compressor for the PC's and seriously that would helpful since i have 2 kids.
> 
> Just wondering if I could count that a PC upgrade


As far as I know, as long as it's a component or accessory for a desktop rig, then it's fine.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> You will know if you win, trust me.


When you start hyperventilating and pass out and bash your head on the corner of your desk?


----------



## john1016

Personally I think that people that choose incompatible parts should be disqualified if they are choosen as a winner. Not trying to be rude, but this is ocn. There are so many random people joining that know nothing about pc's just to enter this contest.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I hate to say, but I am pretty sure contests like this exist to draw in those new members, and in turn create more site traffic.


----------



## Babbalabba

Alright, if the problem can be resolved in what, a single sentence, then go ahead and post it. Detailed explanation? PM. Do they keep bombarding you with questions? PM.

As for light banter, I do think that should be kept to a minimum. Mod already purged some posts, so let's try to keep it banter on the topic of the contest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Personally I think that people that choose incompatible parts should be disqualified if they are choosen as a winner. Not trying to be rude, but this is ocn. There are so many random people joining that know nothing about pc's just to enter this contest.


Well, I'm sure that if a total noob were to join this contest, that he wouldn't have much rep or posts, or a short join date. That gives him a month for him to get his rig all ready for the next drawing, if he so wants to, and is helpful in his posts, without spamming.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but this is ocn. There are so many random people joining that know nothing about pc's just to enter this contest.


What a valid point.








Completely *ON* topic btw if someone post something incompatible and you point it out.

Sometimes people make mistakes, but IMO if you can't match the Sockets from Motherboard-CPU you shouldn't even be thinking about building your own rig.
CPU/Motherboard Socket matching is like the first thing you should understand & learn when it comes to this stuff.

I haven't changed my dream rig for a while, but I think I might switch it around a bit for next months drawing. I'm sure I have time to do that because I won't win this month









From what I remember I have a couple 680's or 670's, can't remember which, in there, MSI MB and some monitors, I might switch the GPU's up a bit, or the monitors. Idk... As for the CPU, I'll get a 2011 one, once I sell off some of the old parts from my current build. (if I win... which I highly doubt because I never win anything)


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> You will know if you win, trust me.
> 
> I would get a small air compressor for the PC's and seriously that would helpful since i have 2 kids.
> 
> Just wondering if I could count that a PC upgrade


Ooooohh, good idea.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You're an apple enthusiast. Who would listen to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Most people who need help?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Most people who need help?


Why would you need help with apple computers? They are the definition of plug and play.


----------



## barkinos98

so yeah i'm thinking of removing one of the rigs from my selection, the ft03-35i. mATX is a really weird form factor, plus its kinda in the middle. 760li is sure is bigger, but has a monitor and the cpu can be upgraded easily to a 3930K/4930K. the lime rock has a full loop, which is somethign i really want to test. anyone interested in this rig?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> Complete air cooled Gaming system. all priced via newegg and posted HERE on Rigbuilder
> 
> just thought it would be a cool build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7-3820 $299.99
> HEATSINK
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK $79.99
> RAM
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (8 x 4GB) $289.99
> Motherboard
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme $429.99
> 
> Graphics
> 2x ASUS GTX650TIB-DC2OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST 2GB in SLI $349.98 $174.99ea
> 
> Power
> CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W $339.99
> 
> Hard Drive
> Corsair Force Series 128gb ssd $129.99
> Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB $139.99
> 
> ASUS DVD Burner 24X DVD+R $27.99
> 
> Case
> Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA $189.99
> 
> Subtotal: $2,277.89


nice build! but why the 650Ti and AX1200i on the same build?
also just to inform, i guess there is a rep/post threshold


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so yeah i'm thinking of removing one of the rigs from my selection, the ft03-35i. mATX is a really weird form factor, plus its kinda in the middle. 760li is sure is bigger, but has a monitor and the cpu can be upgraded easily to a 3930K/4930K. the lime rock has a full loop, which is somethign i really want to test. anyone interested in this rig?
> nice build! but why the 650Ti and AX1200i on the same build?
> also just to inform, i guess there is a rep/post threshold


the Ax1200i comes with cables that are fantastic for ocd bastards like myself who are picky about cable management and the minimalistic look







is there a problem with coupling the power supply and those video cards that im not aware of????


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> THIS.
> 
> Please.
> 
> This is not the thread to discuss things like dust removal ...
> 
> The thread has been cleaned, and moving forward, please take these conversations elsewhere.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> the Ax1200i comes with cables that are fantastic for ocd bastards like myself who are picky about cable management and the minimalistic look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a problem with coupling the power supply and those video cards that im not aware of????


Not at all it's just overkill for that setup but there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Not at all it's just overkill for that setup but there's nothing wrong with that


ok had me scared







also its great for the upgrade to liquid-cooling.. as i personally have never done a liquid-cooled system i figure the power requirements are probably high it never hurts to have it on hand when needed. saves money and time in the future.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


We'll see if it does any good


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> the Ax1200i comes with cables that are fantastic for ocd bastards like myself who are picky about cable management and the minimalistic look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a problem with coupling the power supply and those video cards that im not aware of????


nah, i meant that you are over overkilling it. no problem if you install those cards. you can even go 2x GTX690 i guess.


----------



## dman811

If this is







, then I am sorry. Personally I don't think a person who has been out of the PC building loop for a while should not be disqualified. I am a 17 year old kid, and I research parts for hours, but just because someone hasn't built a PC in a few years and hasn't done their research yet, then it shouldn't mean that they can be disqualified. If they have an 1155 socket motherboard and a 2011 socket processor in their ultimate rig, inform them of this, and don't automatically assume that they don't have a clue of what they are doing, true some might not, but some might have that on purpose, for instance myself, I have 2 different types of RAM in my ultimate rig, 4GB (2x2) for my current computer, and then 8GB (2x4) as well to combine with my current memory which will hopefully work, especially since they are the same DIMMs. I am basically moving my current rig into a smaller case, and giving it different RAM, and putting the rest of my "ultimate rig" into the case my computer is currently in. Some will be building two rigs out of this $2500 and have say a Z77 motherboard for one, and an i7 3930K for the other, both already in hand. That is a case where you might see mismatched parts. If this is OT, feel free to delete it, I just felt like posting my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> THIS.
> 
> Please.
> 
> This is not the thread to discuss things like dust removal ...
> 
> The thread has been cleaned, and moving forward, please take these conversations elsewhere.


I wish I could rep a mod. Maybe now the small talk can stop. Thanks brettjv


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If this is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then I am sorry. Personally I don't think a person who has been out of the PC building loop for a while should not be disqualified. I am a 17 year old kid, and I research parts for hours, but just because someone hasn't built a PC in a few years and hasn't done their research yet, then it shouldn't mean that they can be disqualified. If they have an 1155 socket motherboard and a 2011 socket processor in their ultimate rig, inform them of this, and don't automatically assume that they don't have a clue of what they are doing, true some might not, but some might have that on purpose, for instance myself, I have 2 different types of RAM in my ultimate rig, 4GB (2x2) for my current computer, and then 8GB (2x4) as well to combine with my current memory which will hopefully work, especially since they are the same DIMMs. I am basically moving my current rig into a smaller case, and giving it different RAM, and putting the rest of my "ultimate rig" into the case my computer is currently in. Some will be building two rigs out of this $2500 and have say a Z77 motherboard for one, and an i7 3930K for the other, both already in hand. That is a case where you might see mismatched parts. If this is OT, feel free to delete it, I just felt like posting my opinion on the matter.


Why would someone who doesnt know what they are getting win a rig for 2500 Dollars. They might aswell get a laptop or a prebuilt system from certain websites....


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If this is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then I am sorry. Personally I don't think a person who has been out of the PC building loop for a while should not be disqualified. I am a 17 year old kid, and I research parts for hours, but just because someone hasn't built a PC in a few years and hasn't done their research yet, then it shouldn't mean that they can be disqualified. If they have an 1155 socket motherboard and a 2011 socket processor in their ultimate rig, inform them of this, and don't automatically assume that they don't have a clue of what they are doing, true some might not, but some might have that on purpose, for instance myself, I have 2 different types of RAM in my ultimate rig, 4GB (2x2) for my current computer, and then 8GB (2x4) as well to combine with my current memory which will hopefully work, especially since they are the same DIMMs. I am basically moving my current rig into a smaller case, and giving it different RAM, and putting the rest of my "ultimate rig" into the case my computer is currently in. Some will be building two rigs out of this $2500 and have say a Z77 motherboard for one, and an i7 3930K for the other, both already in hand. That is a case where you might see mismatched parts. If this is OT, feel free to delete it, I just felt like posting my opinion on the matter.


The competition is build your ULTIMATE rig. Not build yourself 2 or 3 budget pc's.


----------



## OzMan84

can't wait until I am eligible to enter this!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzMan84*
> 
> can't wait until I am eligible to enter this!


You can enter now, just can't win until you're eligible


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> The competition is build your ULTIMATE rig. Not build yourself 2 or 3 budget pc's.


Bump!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> The competition is build your ULTIMATE rig. Not build yourself 2 or 3 budget pc's.


I am building my ultimate rig, but to do that, I need to get my current hardware out of my case and into a new one. By no means is this a budget PC, unless you consider the fact that we are restricted to $2500 supplied to us which I am perfectly fine with. Obviously your definition of "Ultimate Rig" is going to be different than another person's, so please, don't force it upon me, or anyone else.

Either way, I have components that would all work in unison in my Rig list, so it should be able to be considered as one PC.


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ive just gone for a Switch 810, God I Luv That Thing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i've loved that case since its launch. its spacious and looks elegant!


then i guess you are waiting in anticipation for the new nzxt case


----------



## ledzepp3

Updated mah rig







I basically said screw it, I just wanna get the system up and running







for some reason it's showing it being like a whole grand over what it actually is worth...


----------



## dman811

Updated rig a bit, post #2639.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> May entry!
> No updates to my dream machine
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104621


we don't just have to post once for the rest of the months?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> May entry!
> No updates to my dream machine
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104621
> 
> 
> 
> we don't just have to post once for the rest of the months?
Click to expand...

one post or your ultimte rig will count towards all the months following


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Sorry, I read the rules wrong last month and thought I needed to post once a month for every month







I never win things so it's fine, +1 i guess!

GL to the rest of you guys, always nice to see someone build their dream machine


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why would someone who doesnt know what they are getting win a rig for 2500 Dollars.


So they can _learn_ about what they're getting perhaps...


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am building my ultimate rig, but to do that, I need to get my current hardware out of my case and into a new one. By no means is this a budget PC, unless you consider the fact that we are restricted to $2500 supplied to us which I am perfectly fine with. Obviously your definition of "Ultimate Rig" is going to be different than another person's, so please, don't force it upon me, or anyone else.
> 
> Either way, I have components that would all work in unison in my Rig list, so it should be able to be considered as one PC.


I think you are missing the point. The idea is to list components that YOU would like in YOUR Ultimate system. If you already own some of the components, say that in the post. If you happen to win one month, you don't have to spend the $2,500 all on every part you list. You can spend it on just the parts you need.
Use me for example, I have listed parts that are over $7,000, but I am not going to be able to buy them all if I win. I will only be able to purchase $2,500 worth of them and purchase the rest out of my own pocket.
So basically, just list what you think would be your ultimate gaming rig whether you own the parts already.


----------



## StormX2

lol at some people being ot about purple being ot. just a bad lol

as for whats allowed, I have 2 build options, upgrade 2 pc's or upgrade, my sig rig.

undecided which I would prefer, updating my high end build, I'll see what I can do without a titan


----------



## StormX2

huddler attack!


----------



## OzMan84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenton*
> 
> So they can _learn_ about what they're getting perhaps...


I totally agree you on this! If I was to win this I would be using water cooling and be more tempted to try out more case and hardware mods other then just sleeving


----------



## Celisuis

Last months winner been announced yet?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I upgraded my build. Is there anything wrong with it?; CPU
> Intel Core I7 3770
> corespeed: 3.4 GHz
> manufacturer: intel
> 
> Graphics
> MSI GeForce GTX 670
> 
> Hard Drive
> Crucial V4 CT128V4SSD2BAA
> count: 1
> capacity: 128 GBytes
> 
> OS
> Microsoft GFC-02050
> 
> Case
> NZXT Gamma Classic (Black)
> 
> Motherboard
> Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3
> 
> RAM
> Corsair Vengence 8GB
> 
> Optical Drive
> Lite-On iHAS124-04
> 
> Monitor
> AOC E2243FWK
> 
> Other
> Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2013 Security Software
> 
> Graphics
> MSI GeForce GTX 670
> 
> Hard Drive
> Seagate ST2000DM001
> 
> Cooling
> CORSAIR Hydro series H55
> 
> Power
> Corsair TX750
> Cost; 1,882,82 USD


Its ok but...

That MB is old, get a Z77 one
Why not get 680 SLi instead? You have the money
That PSU is good, but you could buy a Ax series one, their much better
Why not get 16gb High speed RAM?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celisuis*
> 
> Last months winner been announced yet?


Not yet, but we may get an answer any minute/hour/day now


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am building my ultimate rig, but to do that, I need to get my current hardware out of my case and into a new one. By no means is this a budget PC, unless you consider the fact that we are restricted to $2500 supplied to us which I am perfectly fine with. Obviously your definition of "Ultimate Rig" is going to be different than another person's, so please, don't force it upon me, or anyone else.
> 
> Either way, I have components that would all work in unison in my Rig list, so it should be able to be considered as one PC.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the point. The idea is to list components that YOU would like in YOUR Ultimate system. If you already own some of the components, say that in the post. If you happen to win one month, you don't have to spend the $2,500 all on every part you list. You can spend it on just the parts you need.
> Use me for example, I have listed parts that are over $7,000, but I am not going to be able to buy them all if I win. I will only be able to purchase $2,500 worth of them and purchase the rest out of my own pocket.
> So basically, just list what you think would be your ultimate gaming rig whether you own the parts already.
Click to expand...

Obviously you don't get the point I was trying to get across, but rather than clutter this thread more, I will just leave it be now.


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> I guess I should just finish out my Caselabs S3 with this:
> 
> x5 Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM
> -$89.75
> 
> HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 690 "Hole Edition" Reference Design Full Coverage Water Block - Nickel / Black
> -$189.99
> 
> HEATKILLER® Geforce GTX 690 Reference Design GPU Backplate
> -$34.99
> 
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 1/2"ID x 3/4" OD - 10ft Retail Pack - Clear
> -$25.99
> 
> Heatkiller Rev 3.0 1155/1156 CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel / Black
> -$89.95
> 
> x4 Bitspower G1/4 Thread 90-Degree Rotary 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Compression Fitting
> -$92.45
> 
> x4 Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Rotary Compression Fitting
> -$47.96
> 
> x4 Bitspower G1/4" Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting CC5 For ID 1/2" OD 3/4" Tube
> -$59.80
> 
> x2 Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 240 Radiator - Aluminum Fins - Single Circuit -
> -$309.98
> 
> Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 80 Inline Reservoir - Clear
> -$39.99
> 
> Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Pump Mod Kit + Mod Top V2 w/ Swiftech PWM Pump Installed
> Pump Top Style: Pump Mod Top V2(G1/4) - Acrylic
> Mod Kit Style: Pump Mod Kit - Chrome
> Pump Type: Swiftech MCP655 PWM ($20.00)
> -$219.99
> 
> Bitspower Adjustable Aqua Link Pipe I (22-31mm) - Silver
> -$8.99
> 
> Water cooling total: $1,209.83
> 
> And this!
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/V8GZ
> Total: $3109.79






I love to see S3 builds; more power to you!


----------



## PwndN00b

I just read 340 posts for the last 4 days, blew up pretty fast, expected to see a winner from that. I'll agree with the MOD though. 70% of the posting here is playground chatter and it's hard to sift through to see the rigs or offer build help etc.


----------



## Jianni123

Random but uh, is there a thread anywhere for people who are like 15 or under. For us teens. It would be nice too see how many teen Pc gamers there are on this!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Random but uh, is there a thread anywhere for people who are like 15 or under. For us teens. It would be nice too see how many teen Pc gamers there are on this!


Don't think so but you can create one here if you want:
http://www.overclock.net/f/377/member-run-clubs


----------



## dman811

There's the Teen Overclockers Club, but I don't believe there's a club for teen gamers.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im the owber of the Teen club, we could do with somr action if you want to join


----------



## rv8000

The suspense


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

I updated mine. Two 7970 GHZ Editions. I would like to have an Eyefinity setup.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Did I win two Titans yet








Two Titans in my Rig, would ultimately do me just fine


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> he's got a nice oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mines better


Did you get that validated?


----------



## MrGrievous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The suspense


ROFL totally agree with you


----------



## Rangerjr1

When is the winner announced?


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> When is the winner announced?


when they are







noone has no idea


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well im in for may:
msi z77-gd65 (new gaming series)
i7 3770k
16gb vengance 2133
2 * msi gtx780 lightningss (of course when released if ever)
phanteks ph-tc14-pe black/ 2* ty143 fans
corsair ax1200
nzxt phantom black (modded with a custom dragon theme to match the mobo)
the rest i have already.
i dont know if i may post a new rig.but
hey its all good fun.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Oh My God! I was about to go watch Fast Five, I was checking OCN one last time... And saw in my thread list "Congrats Pedro!" then I knew. Im going to finish watching the film, see if I can calm myself down a notch


Congrats and all but... haven't you posted multiple rigs in this thread which would make it unfair?
I don't want to sound like a douche, just want some clarification


----------



## Paps.pt

I guess making lots of posts does count after all. Was it the post number, ADMIN?


----------



## Jianni123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> I guess making lots of posts does count after all. Was it the post number, ADMIN?


Im in tears because I didn't win. But according to someone he is a year 8 student.. I mean seriously?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Im in tears because I didn't win. But according to someone he is a year 8 student.. I mean seriously?


You are in tears because you didnt win? Seriously? You joined OCN a month ago. Likely just to participate in this contest. Bleh.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Congrats and all but... haven't you posted multiple rigs in this thread which would make it unfair?
> I don't want to sound like a douche, just want some clarification


The assumption is that Chipp recognized that and used a list of names rather than a list of posts to input in a random drawing. It would be a pretty basic mistake to make so we've just given the benefit of the doubt that Chipp accounted for that. *Go answer your folding thread, Andy so I can see if it is your OC or not!
*
Anyways gratz pedro.


----------



## Jianni123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> You are in tears because you didnt win? Seriously? You joined OCN a month ago. Likely just to participate in this contest. Bleh.


Sarcasm. Heard of that word?
I don't think anyone would really cry over a contest. I joined a month ago, I know that. But no, I never even knew about this contest at the time so don't accuse me before you know the truth


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Oh My God! I was about to go watch Fast Five, I was checking OCN one last time... And saw in my thread list "Congrats Pedro!" then I knew. Im going to finish watching the film, see if I can calm myself down a notch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and all but... haven't you posted multiple rigs in this thread which would make it unfair?
> I don't want to sound like a douche, just want some clarification
Click to expand...

Doesn't make a difference, Admin randomly picks from the list of names of people posting in the thread, not from the actual posts.

It might seem staged because he has so many posts in this thread, but it's not, it's just a massive fluke.









Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No it isn't the post count, kid just got lucky. On another note, I won an auction on a Z9 motherboard so I'll revise my rig in a bit.
> 
> Also, 1999 would imply that he's 13-14 yo. Not 8, which doesn't really matter as he's a community member


They said a year 8 student, which would make him in the second year of high school, which would make him 13/ 14.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No it isn't the post count, kid just got lucky. On another note, I won an auction on a Z9 motherboard so I'll revise my rig in a bit.
> 
> Also, 1999 would imply that he's 13-14 yo. Not 8, which doesn't really matter as he's a community member


just to clarify its all weird over here for school stuff, years like 8, 9, 10

are just like 5th grade, 6th grade etc


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Doesn't make a difference, Admin randomly picks from the list of names of people posting in the thread, not from the actual posts.
> 
> It might seem staged because he has so many posts in this thread, but it's not, it's just a massive fluke.


I guess, just need to give Chipp or whoever picked the winners the benefit of the doubt. Just seems too good to be true for Pedro. Congrats again though


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Congrats Pedro. I like how you joined this year and have more posts then me


the whole thing is rigged....


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> the whole thing is rigged....










i already knew it wasn't going to be me.

i just don't "win" things or get "lucky"

congrats pedro, the amount of time you've spent in this thread seemed to made your luck pay off







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No it isn't the post count, kid just got lucky. On another note, I won an auction on a Z9 motherboard so I'll revise my rig in a bit.
> 
> Also, 1999 would imply that he's 13-14 yo. Not 8, which doesn't really matter as he's a community member


ehh, your right, but we all have opinions, i personally think someone in college / trying to make it or someone who's actually fulfilling their career should deserve more than anyone under 18







sure they could be the next Bill Gates, or could they? but they could on a $400 rig eh ?









edit - so it doesn't look like im discriminating... heres an example, sure if you have the funds or your parents do they can buy you a Bentley when your 15/16, but i'm sure theyll buy you something to understand the principles first instead of spoil you, however this doesnt always happen, but we all know what happens when it doesnt , you see what i did there ?









grats Pedro, hope you make the best with your rig, i know i'd probably have a mini-heart attack if i won lol


----------



## subyman

Can minors win contests? I know in the states you have to be 18 to enter and accept prizes. Maybe its different in the UK.

Anyway, Congrats again Pedro. I was around 14 when I made my first WC build (back when we used aquarium pumps and old car parts







)


----------



## Paps.pt

I am sorry but I really find it hard to believe that this was just a random picking.


----------



## GuilT1

If Storm wins next month, I'm going to flood this thread with OT crap......


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> If Storm wins next month, I'm going to flood this thread with OT crap......










i'd be happy for him, but id probably fall into my deep state of i never win anything depression for actually entering and hoping to win









i think we should or they should create a separate thread for DISCUSSION about this contest and leaving this one only for information on rigs? man you go away for 15minutes and theres like 15 new pages, hard to see who wants what type of rig and read every post inbetween


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already knew it wasn't going to be me.
> 
> i just don't "win" things or get "lucky"
> 
> congrats pedro, the amount of time you've spent in this thread seemed to made your luck pay off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehh, your right, but we all have opinions, i personally think someone in college / trying to make it or someone who's actually fulfilling their career should *deserve* more than anyone under 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure they could be the next Bill Gates, or could they? but they could on a $400 rig eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - so it doesn't look like im discriminating... heres an example, sure if you have the funds or your parents do they can buy you a Bentley when your 15/16, but i'm sure theyll buy you something to understand the principles first instead of spoil you, however this doesnt always happen, but we all know what happens when it doesnt , you see what i did there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grats Pedro, hope you make the best with your rig, i know i'd probably have a mini-heart attack if i won lol


He _deserves this_ precisely as much as every single other valid entry. This isn't a contest based on who has the best sob story or who's going to change the face of computer technology if only they had a $2,500 computer or whatever, it's a random drawing of valid entries.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> He _deserves this_ precisely as much as every single other valid entry. This isn't a contest based on who has the best sob story or who's going to change the face of computer technology if only they had a $2,500 computer or whatever, it's a random drawing of valid entries.


agreed.. cograts pedro.







put it to good use and hopefully we will see the build log..







and good luck everyone next month.. *crosses fingers* we will see


----------



## TheBlademaster01

That's what I've been saying before, a couple of pages back. In EU you also need to be 18 or older to accept/enter prizes drawings. I'm sure OCN will figure out a way to get it done though.

And yes, little kids are also part of our community. I'm of the opinion that they should be able to win as well. I don't really get the whole, I can't afford to upgrade my rig stories. Sure that may be true, but it would be bad if they took that into account. Those people might not even use it for a PC to begin with if they really are short on cash.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> I am sorry but I really find it hard to believe that this was just a random picking.


The people who won previous months only posted in here once, or a few times, at most. It isn't rigged; deal with it.

Congrats, Pedro


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Congratulations! Time for another long month!


The wait is never over


----------



## General123

I was wondering what everyone was talking about how you spent so much time in this thread, then I click replies and see he has posted 169 times.. lol


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> He _deserves this_ precisely as much as every single other valid entry. This isn't a contest based on who has the best sob story or who's going to change the face of computer technology if only they had a $2,500 computer or whatever, it's a random drawing of valid entries.


so if a 7 year old wins, you're going to buy him the 2500 computer he posted?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That's what I've been saying before, a couple of pages back. In EU you also need to be 18 or older to accept/enter prizes drawings. I'm sure OCN will figure out a way to get it done though.
> 
> And yes, little kids are also part of our community. I'm of the opinion that they should be able to win as well. I don't really get the whole, I can't afford to upgrade my rig stories. Sure that may be true, but it would be bad if they took that into account. Those people might not even use it for a PC to begin with if they really are short on cash.


agreed. just because we are on the internet doesn't mean rules shouldn't apply. i think the juano is nieve , which is my opinion, and im allowed to it, but the admin also didn't put any rules so it is what it is.


----------



## Crooksy

It's a good point about the EU laws. I just hope OCN/winner doesn't get in any sort of trouble over it. I'm sure something can be sorted out!


----------



## lordhinton

if he cant have it send it to his dad through the question on page one


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> The people who won previous months only posted in here once, or a few times, at most. It isn't rigged; deal with it.
> 
> Congrats, Pedro


^this. Pretty sure I only had one or two posts in here when I won. I know I'm in the top 10 or so now, but it was after my winning.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> if he cant have it send it to his dad through the question on page one


Quote:


> He deserves this precisely as much as every single other valid entry. This isn't a contest based on who has the best sob story or who's going to change the face of computer technology if only they had a $2,500 computer or whatever, it's a random drawing of valid entries.


this is why i posted what i did, trust me I'm happy he won, heck im happy ANYONE wins.... we're all winning, one of us is a step closer to whatever they are trying to achieve

but this was the sole purpose of my message, juano could not grasp the concept.
"he deserves this precisely as much as every single other valid entry" is his opinion, but in real life, it's wrong
if Pedro is indeed not old enough to even sign for a package then he should not be able to post an entry, if we are making loopholes, there should be more rules as well. i'm not trying to be that guy, just putting it out there.
i guess if Pedro signs up to win a 12 pack of beer on the coors light contest, he deserves the right as much as everyone else








not my contest, not my rules, but its my opinion!
Quote:


> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).


or let's just send young Pedro who can't have a paypal account $2500


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> so if a 7 year old wins, you're going to buy him the 2500 computer he posted?
> agreed. just because we are on the internet doesn't mean rules shouldn't apply. i think the juano is nieve , which is my opinion, and im allowed to it, but the admin also didn't put any rules so it is what it is.


I JUST GOT THE COOLEST NICK NAME EVER! http://www.thefreedictionary.com/nieve

ALL HAIL JUANO THE CLOSED HAND!!!

To answer your stupid question, no I'm not going to buy any 7 year old anything and you're still missing the point. If the dude's entry is valid (which you don't get to decide) then I don't care what race, age, sex, or creed the winner may be, as long as they are a valid entry then good for them.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I JUST GOT THE COOLEST NICK NAME EVER! http://www.thefreedictionary.com/nieve
> 
> ALL HAIL JUANO THE CLOSED HAND!!!
> 
> To answer your stupid question, no I'm not going to buy any 7 year old anything and you're still missing the point. If the dude's entry is valid (which you don't get to decide) then I don't care what race, age, sex, or creed the winner may be, as long as they are a valid entry then good for them.


if they aren't old enough to accept a package and they aren't old enough to receive the money to buy the parts, i don't see in what planet you are living but i don't see how that makes them a "valid winner"

I think your the one missing the point, no need to throw out subliminal personal attacks in calling me nieve, because i never called you delusional did i?









edit- i didn't even see you called my question stupid, of course you find it stupid since you lack the common sense to apply logic to real life / internet. to you everyone on the internet is the same. i guess you gotta defend your age group eh bud


----------



## Crooksy

Girls, calm down.

I'm sure an admin will clear that up.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> if they aren't old enough to accept a package and they aren't old enough to receive the money to buy the parts, i don't see in what planet you are living but i don't see how that makes them a "valid winner"


Then they wouldn't be valid then would they?!?!? The validity of the winner is between the starter of the contest (who you are not) and the winner (who you are also not).


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> It's a good point about the EU laws. I just hope OCN/winner doesn't get in any sort of trouble over it. I'm sure something can be sorted out!


Heey Guys, FastFive finished and now Im back. About the EU laws, me and my dad share EXACTLY the same name, letter for letter, so that outta get me out of some, if any trouble


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> It's a good point about the EU laws. I just hope OCN/winner doesn't get in any sort of trouble over it. I'm sure something can be sorted out!
> 
> 
> 
> Heey Guys, FastFive finished and now Im back. About the EU laws, me and my dad share EXACTLY the same name, letter for letter, so that outta get me out of some, if any trouble
Click to expand...

Then you shouldn't have any trouble


----------



## PedroC1999

Im still histerical. Now need to jump on PCPARTPCIKER and get my rig sorted out


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Then they wouldn't be valid then would they?!?!? The validity of the winner is between the starter of the contest (who you are not) and the winner (who you are also not).


if you can't accept either form for winning
accepting the package | accepting the money, then how can you win?

Also, go send his dad $2500 paypal, i'm sure he'll buy him a computer, a $200 and pay some of his own bills









Let's be realistic here







stop trying to base your logic on because he can post he deserves to win.

nvm, pedro's machines look already nice, so i doubt his parents will pay bills, seems like they are well off. either way, my point is valid and applies logic and sense, your point just applies the fact he can post he deserves to win. who cares, he won, congrats

no need to try to insult juano, you were the true winner here, i posted my opinion, you couldnt respect it, couldnt even keep composure and insulted me multiple times


----------



## driftingforlife

If there are any problems a UK MOD can buy the parts for him and ship strait to him.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> if you can't accept either form for winning
> accepting the package | accepting the money, then how can you win?
> 
> Also, go send his dad $2500 paypal, i'm sure he'll buy him a computer, a $200 and pay some of his own bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be realistic here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop trying to base your logic on because he can post he deserves to win.


well, he and his dad have the exact same name, who can tell that the pedro who is posting here is the kid and not his dad?
plus, why can't you just let him win? you sound so jealous


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> well, he and his dad have the exact same name, who can tell that the pedro who is posting here is the kid and not his dad?
> plus, why can't you just let him win? you sound so jealous


if you read back, i posted i was happy that he won, as a matter of fact that anyone won

but it seems other children draw delusional conclusions to my realistic logical real life law justified concepts.
for example, let me try what you posted and see if it works
"why can't you graps the simple concept of what i'm posting? you sound so incompetent" see, it's cool to vent, and cool to insult others(no its not)

but even Pedro knows he is lucky to win because of thin rules


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ok Guys, some of you were mistaken by the 8350 build, that was one of my initial builds, here is the final one though...
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£225.54 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£264.50 @ Ebuyer)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£153.81 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£149.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£220.56 @ Amazon UK)
> *Total:* £1253.40
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-06 00:25 BST+0100)_
> 
> Top it all of with the rest (~350) being spent on watercooling


Why the 3820? Could you not go with a 3770K and Maximus 5 Extreme or something? It would offer better performance.
You could also drop the 1000W PSU for something a little more conservative, you don't need 1000W even if you had two graphics cards. I'd go with a good 750W and use the money saved to get a 7970


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ok Guys, some of you were mistaken by the 8350 build, that was one of my initial builds, here is the final one though...
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£225.54 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£264.50 @ Ebuyer)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£153.81 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£149.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£220.56 @ Amazon UK)
> *Total:* £1253.40
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-06 00:25 BST+0100)_
> 
> Top it all of with the rest (~350) being spent on watercooling


you could cut down that psu for sure and spend more else ware.


----------



## PedroC1999

Forgot to mention the 7950 will CFx with my current one. Also im avoiding Ivy because of the need of dilidding, not my kinda thing. I think the PSU is fine, as all the 900w Platinum ones are very close in price


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Why the 3820? Could you not go with a 3770K and Maximus 5 Extreme or something? It would offer better performance.
> You could also drop the 1000W PSU for something a little more conservative, you don't need 1000W even if you had two graphics cards. I'd go with a good 750W and use the money saved to get a 7970


Careful,
you sound jealous, why can't you just let him win?
You see what I did there? Some of the people on this forum are hilarious

Yeah AndyM is right, K series will allow you to overclock nicely if you ever do so. It's multiplier is unlocked. 3820 you are just shortchanging yourself of performance. He is also right about the PSU, if you plan on getting two cards sure, but with your current setup, it will be hard for you to even pull 650 watt. 750 watts would already be more than you need
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Forgot to mention the 7950 will CFx with my current one. Also im avoiding Ivy because of the need of dilidding, not my kinda thing. I think the PSU is fine, as all the 900w Platinum ones are very close in price


it might be fine but you have nothing in your setup that will consume >750w , so it's sort of money wasted. You could get a better video card and a weaker power supply and still win.

nvm if you have 2x7950 you might pull >600 , in a benchmark / high stress scenario

I'm eager to see your build Pedro







don't forget to take many many many pictures so i have eye candy for my "jealousy" as some others would call it


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> if you read back, i posted i was happy that he won, as a matter of fact that anyone won
> 
> but it seems other children draw delusional conclusions to my realistic logical real life law justified concepts.
> for example, let me try what you posted and see if it works
> "why can't you graps the simple concept of what i'm posting? you sound so incompetent" see, it's cool to vent, and cool to insult others(no its not)
> 
> but even Pedro knows he is lucky to win because of thin rules


why do you care if he is underage and don't qualify for it? that should be admin's decision, not anyone else.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Lol the biggest spammer in this thread won? Seems legit.


----------



## twerk

Here's what I'd get Pedro:

PCPartPicker part list: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/Vh89
Price breakdown by merchant: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/Vh89/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/Vh89/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£239.99 @ Aria PC)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard (£304.18 @ Dabs)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£153.81 @ Amazon UK)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£149.99 @ Amazon UK)
Power Supply: SeaSonic 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£154.58 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
Total: £1241.55
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-06 00:40 BST+0100)

Obviously it's your choice, just offering some advice








The 760W PSU is still overkill but less overkill than the 1000W.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Lol the biggest spammer in this thread won? Seems legit.


Careful, I got attacked by people for stating he's not old enough to receive a package via any mail courrier and he's not old enough to receive the paypal funds to buy the parts.
I got basically called a jealous hater, even after posting I was happy for him winning.

Your not allowed to have an opinion here unless you dumb yourself down and agree with everyone/thing/concept that's wrong


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Lol the biggest spammer in this thread won? Seems legit.


so, he is not qualified to win because he is a spammer? ever heard of coincidence?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> so, he is not qualified to win because he is a spammer? ever heard of coincidence?


he didn't say that at all, no need to try and pick a fight with him like you did with me
he posted his opinion, no need to question it, just leave it alone.

i posted a valid argument and you still "hated" on me and others insulted me


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Careful, I got attacked by people for stating he's not old enough to receive a package via any mail courrier and he's not old enough to receive the paypal funds to buy the parts.
> I got basically called a jealous hater, even after posting I was happy for him winning.
> 
> Your not allowed to have an opinion here unless you dumb yourself down and agree with everyone/thing/concept that's wrong


no, you have to be smart enough to think that even a spammer is qualified to win, and have to be smart enough to think that pedro can pretend to be someone else, i mean, did you enter your true name to enter the contest? do you know my name? what prevents anyone to use somebody else? a friend, or a family member?


----------



## PCBuilder94

Pedro seems very educated for someone who is seven years old just saying. Where did we get seven from?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Here's what I'd get Pedro:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/Vh89
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/Vh89/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/Vh89/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£239.99 @ Aria PC)
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard (£304.18 @ Dabs)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£153.81 @ Amazon UK)
> Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
> Case: NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£149.99 @ Amazon UK)
> Power Supply: SeaSonic 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£154.58 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
> Total: £1241.55
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-06 00:40 BST+0100)
> 
> Obviously it's your choice, just offering some advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 760W PSU is still overkill but less overkill than the 1000W.


I knwo you guys really want to convince me on teh Ivy, but the delliding process/temps put me MILES away from the idea, and the 3820 is also a very good clocker


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> he didn't say that at all, no need to try and pick a fight with him like you did with me
> he posted his opinion, no need to question it, just leave it alone.
> 
> i posted a valid argument and you still "hated" on me and others insulted me


he did not said that but that's what he is trying to imply. "spammer won, legit?" what do you want me to think about that?
he posted his opinion, and i'm posting mine.
no need to question if pedro is qualified too. just leave the decision making to admin.


----------



## Truedeal

One who has posted the most in a single thread won?...ironic.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Wait what will his parents say when a packaged is delivered with a bunch of Computer parts?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I knwo you guys really want to convince me on teh Ivy, but the delliding process/temps put me MILES away from the idea, and the 3820 is also a very good clocker


This plus there is not upgrade path for Z77, pedro could get a 4820K down the line. Also the MVE uses a PLX which decrease performance (very very little) compared to the native lanes of SB-E.


----------



## PedroC1999

GUYS!

Calm down, BIG TIME, Im sure Admin or whoever picked this spent hours after hours after hours going through all the candidates history, to confirm their all legit and deserve winning. Just because im younger than most, doesnt mean admin likes me more. So do me and everyone else a favour, and just stop arguing.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> no, you have to be smart enough to think that even a spammer is qualified to win, and have to be smart enough to think that pedro can pretend to be someone else, i mean, did you enter your true name to enter the contest? do you know my name? what prevents anyone to use somebody else? a friend, or a family member?


talking about smart... i should probably stop talking with you, i feel less intelligent every post.
yes the contest has no rules. i guess hes qualified. now shoo fly dont bother me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> he posted his opinion, and i'm posting mine.
> no need to question if pedro is qualified too. just leave the decision making to admin.


no, you're questioning his opinion.

you didn't post anything of your opinion, you took his statement butchered it and posted a question


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> GUYS!
> 
> Calm down, BIG TIME, Im sure Admin or whoever picked this spent hours after hours after hours going through all the candidates history, to confirm their all legit and deserve winning. Just because im younger than most, doesnt mean admin likes me more. So do me and everyone else a favour, and just stop arguing.


^^^ THIS ^^^
Guys stop with the arguing. Yes he's young but he's showing a great deal more maturity than most of you are. He deserves it 100% and fulfils all the eligibility criteria + he's a very active and valued member of the forum.


----------



## Angrybutcher

How about you all stop bickering and see who wins next month...


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> talking about smart... i should probably stop talking with you, i feel less intelligent every post.
> yes the contest has no rules. i guess hes qualified. now shoo fly dont bother me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, you're questioning his opinion.
> 
> you didn't post anything of your opinion, you took his statement butchered it and posted a question


"spammer won, legit?"
what do you want me to think about that? he is implying that the drawing is not legit because admin chose a spammer as a winner.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i'm giving my opinion about his opinion, "spammer won, legit?"
> what do you want me to think about that? he is implying that the drawing is not legit because admin chose a spammer as a winner.


He may be young. He may have a ton of posts in a ~3-4 month span. He does also have 150+ reps. Not all of it could be spam. Again, get over it and hope for the best next month.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> ^^^ THIS ^^^
> Guys stop with the arguing. Yes he's young but he's showing a great deal more maturity than most of you are. He deserves it 100% and fulfils all the eligibility criteria + he's a very active and valued member of the forum.


Quote:


> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).


technically he can't even accept the prize he won, but hey, just sayin














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> "spammer won, legit?"
> what do you want me to think about that? he is implying that the drawing is not legit because admin chose a spammer as a winner.


which is his opinion. and you should respect it and not question it as if hes not entitled to think that.

he can imply whatever he wants, you just need to be mature enough to understand thats how he feels and thats what he posted, so leave it alone.

im being as clear as i can but you seem to justify everything you want to think outside the fact of the matter


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> He may be young. He may have a ton of posts in a ~3-4 month span. He does also have 150+ reps. Not all of it could be spam. Again, get over it and hope for the best next month.


and.., somebody jumps in without even reading the previous comments


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> and.., somebody jumps in without even reading the previous comments


Another persons opinion who you harass and question.

Just saying.


----------



## NeoReaper

Lets Start with next's month's and End these petty arguments.
Rig's in my Sig. (Dream Rig for May)


----------



## NewHighScore

Guys and girls, cmon.....

I know we are all jealous as can be(who wouldn't be jealous of these winners?) but can't you just say congrats to the winner and leave it at that??

Do you really have to question the integrity of the admins/owners of OCN? It has been said time and time again that post count does not affect the draw.

CONGRATS PEDRO you lucky little fella! Enjoy your dream rig and game hard on it!!!!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> he can imply whatever he wants, you just need to be mature enough to understand thats how he feels and thats what he posted, so leave it alone.
> 
> im being as clear as i can but you seem to justify everything you want to think outside the fact of the matter


technically, that is not his opinion, that is his findings, or conclusion. "a spammer won so therefore the draw is not legit"
what i'm just saying is that he is wrong.


----------



## PCBuilder94

I still don't understand how a 7 year old would have knowledge of OCN, win a prize, gain more than 1,000 post in a matter of a few months which I'm on here 24/7 and still do not have that much. How does a 7 year old even no how to OC? Unless he really isn't 7 years old at all.... Maybe he is older than people think and he is just going along with it....


----------



## Citra




----------



## PCBuilder94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Lets Start with next's month's and End these petty arguments.
> Rig's in my Sig. (Dream Rig for May)


They have military green RAM where? I need some...


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Another persons opinion who you harass and question.
> 
> Just saying.


no, he thinks that i'm the one who said the "spammer won, legit"
READ!!!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> They have military green RAM where? I need some...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> They have military green RAM where? I need some...


He might mean this?

http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1600c9g.html


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> technically, that is not his opinion, that is his findings, or conclusion. "a spammer won so therefore the draw is not legit"
> what i'm just saying is that he is wrong.


You truly aren't bright.
Someones opinion belongs to them, there is no right or wrong. thats why it's an opinion

While he can accept that the fact of the matter is otherwise, he's still entitled to an opinion.
You are nothing and noone to tell him he is wrong.

example

I think this pizza sucks.
Because you think it tastes good and you feel different, doesn't make my opinion wrong.
I hope I taught you something today, I've never met someone who didn't understand how an opinion works


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> I still don't understand how a 7 year old would have knowledge of OCN, win a prize, gain more than 1,000 post in a matter of a few months which I'm on here 24/7 and still do not have that much. How does a 7 year old even no how to OC? Unless he really isn't 7 years old at all.... Maybe he is older than people think and he is just going along with it....


Im 13 FOR GOD SAKE, KEEP UP.

And im too on here 24/7


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> They have military green RAM where? I need some...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> They have military green RAM where? I need some...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He might mean this?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1600c9g.html
Click to expand...

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-military-green-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-9-9-24-x


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Pedro deserves to win as much as anyone else. I was merley making a comment on selection process. Could very well have been legit, however unlikely it is.

Also, dude obviosly spam posts. Has more posts and rep then most members like myself who have been here for years. Again not dogging anyone, just making my opinion is all.

Anyways point is moot. Have fun with your build pedro. I would strongly suggest a 2011 build its the most strongest.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> You truly aren't bright.
> Someones opinion belongs to them, there is no right or wrong. thats why it's an opinion
> 
> While he can accept that the fact of the matter is otherwise, he's still entitled to an opinion.
> You are nothing and noone to tell him he is wrong.
> 
> example
> 
> I think this pizza sucks.
> Because you think it tastes good and you feel different, doesn't make my opinion wrong.
> I hope I taught you something today, I've never met someone who didn't understand how an opinion works


i think that the celeron g630 performs faster than the 3970x, i can't be wrong, because that's my opinion.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Pedro deserves to win as much as anyone else. I was merley making a comment on selection process. Could very well have been legit, however unlikely it is.
> 
> Also, dude obviosly spam posts. Has more posts and rep then most members like myself who have been here for years. Again not dogging anyone, just making my opinion is all.
> 
> Anyways point is moot. Have fun with your build pedro. I would strongly suggest a 2011 build its the most strongest.


totally agree. I couldn't say it better.


----------



## Babbalabba

Ten full pages I had to sift through, ten pages of butthurt. Does anyone find it easier to catch up on threads when the post count per page is set to a higher number? I have it at 50 on my desktop, but here on my phone it's 10. Any more and it will take a poop and die.

And as for Pedro...

Holy moly! Same age as me buddy, you better do great things with that money!









Have fun, and congrats!


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i think that the celeron g630 performs faster than the 3970x, i can't be wrong, because that's my opinion.


-_- That isnt remotely the same. His example is not something that can be proved. Everyone has a different idea on pizza. However, your "opinion" cant be right because it can be proved wrong. If something is able to be proven, its no longer really an opinion persay..


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i think that the celeron g630 performs faster than the 3970x, i can't be wrong, because that's my opinion.


and you're entitled to think that

regardless if it does or doesnt. whether you accept the fact to correct your opinion doesnt change this situation

the problem is you want others to change their opinion just because you can type something and click submit on the internet










Technically, you are wrong because specifications and tests prove otherwise
technically, you aren't wrong because your entitled to have an opinion.


----------



## rpgman1

Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).

There is no age restriction in the rules though. It's possible that the parts will be sent out directly since this month's winner is under 18. There is just no way he can open up a PayPal account due to being under 18. Well we want to see the winner's build log anyway and I need to revise my contest rig when Haswell is out.


----------



## Disturbed117

If you people want to argue take to PM or move along.


----------



## Lovidore

I'm loving how people seem to think they're entitled to the rigs that OCN are giving away.

How about showing some class, since you're grown-ups? Because to me you seem like a bunch of whining babies.

On a side note, I don't think you should have any issues getting your goodies Pedro. Lots of pics! That's what everyone wants to see now that you won.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> -_- That isnt remotely the same. His example is not something that can be proved. Everyone has a different idea on pizza. However, your "opinion" cant be right because it can be proved wrong. If something is able to be proven, its no longer really an opinion persay..


i know that, but he thinks that everything that being posted here is an opinion and can't be argued about, that's why i posted that example.

how about this statement: "the spammer won so therefore the draw is not legit"
is that an opinion? if you will say that this is an opinion because it can not be proven, do you honestly think that admin will purposely select a new member that spams a lot to be a winner? what's the point on doing that? it's kinda obvios that the draw is legit, it's just coincidence that the winner is a spammer.


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> and you're entitled to think that
> 
> regardless if it does or doesnt. whether you accept the fact to correct your opinion doesnt change this situation
> 
> the problem is you want others to change their opinion just because you can type something and click submit on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, you are wrong because specifications and tests prove otherwise
> technically, you aren't wrong because your entitled to have an opinion.


...Fact trumps opinion. Raw data and usage in everyday situations in a controlled environment (i.e. not underwater) are what I will listen to, not anecdotal evidence or because I heard it from a guy.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> 
> There is no age restriction in the rules though. It's possible that the parts will be sent out directly since this month's winner is under 18. There is just no way he can open up a PayPal account due to being under 18. Well we want to see the winner's build log anyway and I need to revise my contest rig when Haswell is out.


No but there's age restriction in real life
Meaning UPS,Fedex,DHL won't let a 13 year old sign for a package nor will Paypal let a 13 year old receive $2500.
Sure the contest doesn't but the internet still takes place in real life.
(yes his dad can, just defeats the point of this "rule" or "prize")
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> ...Fact trumps opinion. Raw data and usage in everyday situations in a controlled environment (i.e. not underwater) are what I will listen to, not anecdotal evidence or because I heard it from a guy.


Facts trump opinions.

People are still entitled to an opinion.

For example, I can think albert einstein is stupid, just because i'm entitled to an opinion

if you have an issue
Quote:


> o·pin·ion
> [uh-pin-yuhn] Show IPA
> noun
> 1.
> a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty.
> 2.
> a personal view, attitude, or appraisal.
> 3.
> the formal expression of a professional judgment: to ask for a second medical opinion.
> 4.
> Law. the formal statement by a judge or court of the reasoning and the principles of law used in reaching a decision of a case.
> 5.
> a judgment or estimate of a person or thing with respect to character, merit, etc.: to forfeit someone's good opinion.


contact the dictionary.com there is good opinions, bad opinions, at the end of the day opinions and facts are two seperate things.
facts trumping opinions have nothing to do with the FACT you can have a opinion that isn't backed by fact


----------



## ghostrider85

well, opinion or not, i will say that he is WRONG about his statement that "the draw isn't legit because the winner is a spammer"
don't tell me that i can't argue with his opinion because I ALREADY DID.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> well, opinion is not, i will say that he is WRONG about his statement that "the draw isn't legit because the winner is a spammer"
> don't tell me that i can't argue with his opinion because I ALREADY DID.


You can argue with whoever you want bud

I failed in trying to enlighten you towards the path of understanding what an opinion is.

Whatever you do, doesn't change that's how he feels, the only thing you could do to better yourself as a human is to learn to respect peoples opinions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> Congrats Pedro...had a feeling you were going to win sooner or later!


i guess all his hard time spent in this thread paid off







happy he won as well he definitely put in work


----------



## Dorkseid

This is me, eagerly awaiting a cleaner thread after thorough admin moderation.

Congrats, Pedro







, and all the other winners so far. I guess I can stop F5-ing on the home page in hopes of a PM...for about a month at least.


----------



## smex

OK since i thought i won´t spam this thread and post only one time.
congrats Pedro! You are smart.. and you need to be







..because some older folks are not.


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, the rig is in my sig, this is with all the WC parts.

And please stop argueing, its getting old now >.>


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, the rig is in my sig, this is with all the WC parts.
> 
> And please stop argueing, its getting old now >.>


Is there any reason your parts only add up to ~£1250? $2500 is approximately £1605 as far as I can see, so you could get something else.


----------



## PedroC1999

What i have listed goes for 1700, not 1250, check again and what one are you looking at? The one on the right is old, the left one is tge updated one


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What i have listed goes for 1700, not 1250, check again and what one are you looking at? The one on the right is old, the left one is tge updated one


I'm an idiot, I was looking at post 4463 but I didn't see the £350 at the bottom for watercooling.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm an idiot, I was looking at post 4463 but I didn't see the £350 at the bottom for watercooling.


WC is actually 560 now, so i need to pitch in a bit too (~100)


----------



## caraboose

So, Admin / higher up mods how is this thread anything near professional?

All it is, is a bunch of idiots complaining, bickering, etc...


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I guess, just need to give Chipp or whoever picked the winners the benefit of the doubt. Just seems too good to be true for Pedro. Congrats again though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> *One who has posted the most in a single thread won?...ironic.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Lets Start with next's month's and End these petty arguments.
> Rig's in my Sig. (Dream Rig for May)


true, at least no more spam for the rest of the year!!!









Good Luck for May everyone!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


hahah okay me


----------



## nakedcanadian

Am I too new to sign up for this as I think I joined either April 30th or May1st I can't remember lol...Well I can wait a month as I am in the process of building a brand new set up just waiting for the proverbial check to come in lol as I don't pay for it up front all at once so it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Worldshaker

Just read the last 10 pages of butthurt that i missed. I doubt the post spam from Pedro made him the winner. I am one who posted my list ONCE, and won last month. As Chipp said...theres no gain for him. I dont know him and have never talked to him until I won. Never knew he was a mod or that there was a member named Chipp. Just the luck of the draw for Pedro.


----------



## Fulvin

Pedro, I have heard there being some issues with Corsair vengeance ram and X79 being picky and I wouldn't recommend that ram either way. I suggest you look into some g.skill kits, their c9 2133/2400 are dirt cheap.

Solid build btw.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Updated your sig already have you?
> 
> How are they doing it for you, sending the monies or sending the goods? /just wondering in case I win


IIRC, one of the UK winners got the parts, no money. SO I assume il be the same


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I don't understand you Pedro. Why don't you let Chipp buy the parts in the US for you. It's far more economical...


----------



## PedroC1999

Thats not my decision I don't think, plus shipping would be a monster bill


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I don't understand you Pedro. Why don't you let Chipp buy the parts in the US for you. It's far more economical...


Because import TAX and shipping would kill it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

You can, according to the OP.

And having ordered things from the US before, taking that hit is still better than taking the UK prices hit. You can get WC and a stronger PC and pay for shipping and still come out cheaper than what you're doing now.

It's your choice though...


----------



## PedroC1999

Il discuss it with Chipp when hes online again, but I think its too much of a hassle


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Il discuss it with Chipp when hes online again, but I think its too much of a hassle


Like I said it's your prize. Just look into it at least, might get you a lot more than you get now







. Remember that since the dollar is weaker than the pound and you save per part as well (and customs), things accumulate pretty fast.


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes true, maybe someone can take a ride to MC for me









Any name suggestions for it?


----------



## Scott1541

I'd say it probably wouldn't be worth buying from the US and getting it shipped here. The components will be cheaper but then the customs charges and shipping costs could well make it more expensive than buying in the UK. I'd at least look into it and see how much it would cost, but buying in the UK would be easier and you would have your stuff faster


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes exactly. Any name suggestions for the rig?


----------



## driftingforlife

Also less chance of it getting damaged in the post and you can return to retailer over here.


----------



## Crooksy

Yeah, just think if something goes wrong, it will be easier to deal with over here.

You should call it - Holding Aces. Just a synonym for lucky!


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes exactly. Any name suggestions for the rig?


Schrödinger's Contest


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

congrats to the winners.

someone called it though, 100 post count and 5 rep wins? That's Cool, i just hope they don't fall off the face of the earth once they get the stuff.

EDIT: also, if any winners want to sell some old parts next to nothing I'd be interested. I'm still running a 720 x3 and i know i won't have money to upgrade it for a year or two.


----------



## PedroC1999

Ive got 3300posts and 162 rep?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Because import TAX and shipping would kill it.


This.

If the customs decides to check the package, then suddenly you could have a import duty + VAT bill of 23% of the total value of the shipment, including the shipping costs. That might be up to $600 if Chipp sends him $2500 of stuff with say $100 shipping.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

i'm talking about last months winner. I don't check this daily. more like once a month


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> To clarify - yes, only one rig entry in this thread counts. You can post / revise as much as you like (and many of you have), but this does not influence your chances of winning.
> 
> I take all users who have posted in the thread and put them into one column of an excel spreadsheet, sorted alphabetically for no reason in particular. I then grab a random number from Random.org in the range of 1 to however many usernames there are at the time, and check rig submissions for the user who corresponds to that number in my list. If that user is not eligible or has not submitted a rig (some people have posted in this thread without actually making the rig required to enter at some point), I redraw a new random number and repeat the process.
> 
> There is really nothing for me to gain by fixing a drawing to buy computer parts for people I don't know who frequent a discussion board I work with. I understand there is a large prize at stake here which might get tempers flaring a bit, but please, be reasonable.
> 
> Lets all have fun and see some dream rigs get realized together. You might even be next.


decent reply.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

OL, next time I will win! I will post a lot being on topic! Hpow'd you like that?
And, congrats pedro!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Read a the past few pages, there was a 'small' outrage (admins may have cleared it up by now).
> Chipp confirmed the method he used for picking the winner and it was 100% fair, it didn't take the amount of posts into account.


i know man, people reported me for spam just because we had a little bit of chatter.


----------



## Jianni123

When can we start applying for may month rig?:3


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> When can we start applying for may month rig?:3


Now!








Edit: Seems like you've already posted a rig in this thread. That entry is good for the rest of the contest, if you want to update your entry just go edit that post.


----------



## Boi 1da

just post your dream rig and it is good for the entire contest.


----------



## barkinos98

well, on that bombshell, i guess i'll be keeping the 760Li overall. switch 810 builds with LGA2011 and a HD7xxx rig tends to win


----------



## NeoReaper

Im gonna clean up my posts fro Jan, Feb and March since I have got the one I would like to get in my Sig XD


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Congratz Pedro! I swear when I posted my guess for who would win for April it was between u and StormX2...so close.


God this place would have been a mad house if I had won. people tend to complain a lot whenever I win something ;p

But im glad again to see someone i know win.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> To clarify - yes, only one rig entry in this thread counts. You can post / revise as much as you like (and many of you have), but this does not influence your chances of winning.
> 
> I take all users who have posted in the thread and put them into one column of an excel spreadsheet, sorted alphabetically for no reason in particular. I then grab a random number from Random.org in the range of 1 to however many usernames there are at the time, and check rig submissions for the user who corresponds to that number in my list. If that user is not eligible or has not submitted a rig (some people have posted in this thread without actually making the rig required to enter at some point), I redraw a new random number and repeat the process.
> 
> There is really nothing for me to gain by fixing a drawing to buy computer parts for people I don't know who frequent a discussion board I work with. I understand there is a large prize at stake here which might get tempers flaring a bit, but please, be reasonable.
> 
> Lets all have fun and see some dream rigs get realized together. You might even be next.


Gentlemen! THIS ^

Funny how so many of those who were complaining about "spam" end up spamming the thread with useless whining.

After playing around with some Newegg build options

I think ive decided that I can get a bunch of useful stuff if I drop from titan to 670 FTW+ 4gb.

so Im gonna do some research on some items, been a long times since I bought a Mouse


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> God this place would have been a mad house if I had won. people tend to complain a lot whenever I win something ;p
> 
> But im glad again to see someone i know win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen! THIS ^
> 
> Funny how so many of those who were complaining about "spam" end up spamming the thread with useless whining.
> 
> After playing around with some Newegg build options
> 
> I think ive decided that I can get a bunch of useful stuff if I drop from titan to 670 FTW+ 4gb.
> 
> so Im gonna do some research on some items, been a long times since I bought a Mouse


I think it had more to do with how immature the conversations were getting in this thread. The people that are irritated by Pedro's win is most likely because he perpetrated most of the immaturity in this thread. However, he won by chance, not because he lives here at OCN. Congrats Pedro.

I almost, kind of get nervous thinking of winning because people would be bored to tears with my build log. No fancy schmancy water cooling makes for a boring build. Just a simple, air-cooled Mini-ITX for gaming.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Can Chipp or some other mod post that in the OP? I only glance at this thread now because of all the stupid foolishness going on.

Congrats to Pedro! I voted for you!


----------



## StormX2

nah dont sell yourself short, I like your build choice. If I wasnt willing to rip apart my current rigs then id have to settle for less cus id need case and all too.

but I figure chance like this is rare, I might as well blow it on the stuffs i can get









My most recent build put me with a 3930k, 32gb Low profile ram, asus P9somethingorother PRO, eVGA 670 ftw+ 4gb, 512GB Samsung 840 pro, new mouse and keyboard, and a tech Bench ;p


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks for the ones that are on my side, I didnt pay them for me to win, it was all random. Thanks


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks for the ones that are on my side, I didnt pay them for me to win, it was all random. Thanks


Somehow I knew it... and Storm is next. lol


----------



## delusion87

Gratzie mate ^^


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok Guys, thsi will be my last post saying 'Thanks' etc, as its cluttering this up. Try to be a bit quieter in here (Not referring to ANYONE)

Thank you all, have a good day, and YES... I will have a build log...


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Try to be a bit quieter in here


*cough* *cough*

I guess we won't have to worry about getting a build log in time with this one.


----------



## PedroC1999

Ive had a PM from Chipp asking where I live (Country) and as im in Uk, I assume hes still sleeping as he hasnt been online for ~9 hours


----------



## Ramzinho

Next Winner Storm...and In july it's me because it's my Birthday and OCN loves me


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> i'm talking about last months winner. I don't check this daily. more like once a month


Nothing in the rules states you need a certain amount of rep, just a certain amount of valid helping posts. That is pretty subjective and I'll bet that 3/4 people who should rep a post for being helped, never do.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I still live in the hope I get a PM saying I won a rig







I posted my dream rig when there was only one rig to be won! Simon wants a friend, and I don't think the name Alpha is good enough to accompany Simon, any ideas for the name of Simon's dream friend?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I still live in the hope I get a PM saying I won a rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my dream rig when there was only one rig to be won! Simon wants a friend, and I don't think the name Alpha is good enough to accompany Simon, any ideas for the name of Simon's dream friend?


Bob


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Next Winner Storm...and In july it's me because it's my Birthday and OCN loves me


lol if I could choose which month that's be cool, id take August for my birthday, or December for latest parts, and lowest prices ;p

Im taking this as im being Jinxed to holy hell and am never going to win anything again haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Somehow I knew it... and Storm is next. lol


I would actually cry if I had won ;p

Plus I Promise to fold or boink or chimp with my build as a thank you to the community.









honesty though, my luck is pretty bad outside a few decent games being won. sure I won the GTX 295 giveaway, but the OP who was giving it away no longer seems interested in actually sending it to me









Otherwise Im fairly lucky with small stuff and I appreciate it all =)

I know PedroC will appreciate this, and will certainly not disappear, as a very very active member of this site I am glad to see someone like that win, very helpful person.

Enjoy it bro!

OT: what a wacked out coincidence though, he said a while back, that he sent a hitman to keep me from winning, and then he wins lol Conspiracy!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Bob


Hmmmm Simon and Bob, kinda has a bit of a ring to it!


----------



## NeoReaper

I am really hoping that I obtain May's one, Then I can finally Overclock and Benchmark away to my pleasures consent.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> nah dont sell yourself short, I like your build choice. If I wasnt willing to rip apart my current rigs then id have to settle for less cus id need case and all too.
> 
> but I figure chance like this is rare, I might as well blow it on the stuffs i can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent build put me with a 3930k, 32gb Low profile ram, asus P9somethingorother PRO, eVGA 670 ftw+ 4gb, 512GB Samsung 840 pro, new mouse and keyboard, and a tech Bench ;p


update your rig!!! also yeah it would be great if you squeezed me between pedro and storm's wins


----------



## TheBlademaster01

My ultimate rig is the OMPT monster









Can admin get me that?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> lol if I could choose which month that's be cool, id take August for my birthday, or December for latest parts, and lowest prices ;p
> 
> Im taking this as im being Jinxed to holy hell and am never going to win anything again haha
> I would actually cry if I had won ;p
> 
> Plus I Promise to fold or boink or chimp with my build as a thank you to the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honesty though, my luck is pretty bad outside a few decent games being won. sure I won the GTX 295 giveaway, but the OP who was giving it away no longer seems interested in actually sending it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise Im fairly lucky with small stuff and I appreciate it all =)
> 
> I know PedroC will appreciate this, and will certainly not disappear, as a very very active member of this site I am glad to see someone like that win, very helpful person.
> 
> Enjoy it bro!
> 
> OT: what a wacked out coincidence though, he said a while back, that he sent a hitman to keep me from winning, and then he wins lol Conspiracy!


Thanks, and now I will not dissapear, il even have some stickers/panels etc of OCN.

An yes, IIRC, I nominated myself to win after last months winner, so yeah, Nominating yourself actually works haha


----------



## Exxlir

has admin even been back on yet to give a winner for this months contest ?


----------



## PedroC1999

Chipp has been the anouncer for the last few months, and BTW, I Won!


----------



## Exxlir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Chipp has been the anouncer for the last few months, and BTW, I Won!


grats dude !


----------



## lordhinton

cant decide for my entry,

whats better, 2 7970s or 2 gtx 680s ??


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Chipp has been the anouncer for the last few months, and BTW, I Won!


Yeah, Just saw that. Congrats!!


----------



## PedroC1999

So, final specs list is here, and its staying!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£225.54 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£264.50 @ Ebuyer)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£115.60 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£149.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Other:* PSU - AX860 (£136.00)
*Other:* WC Parts (£557.00)
*Total:* £1687.63
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-06 19:46 BST+0100)_

*WC Parts...
*
Alphacool NexXxos ATXP 7950 Block x2

XSPC Nylon Dual 5.25 Reservoir Inc Laing D5 Vario/Tacho - Black

Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm

Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm

Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 x5

Phobya UC-2 LT Socket 2011

13/10mm (10x1.5mm) Compression Fitting 45° Rotary G1/4 - Knurled - Black Nickel x11 (1 spare)

EK EKoolant Premium Fluid : Clear (3liters)

Alphacool AlphaTube HF 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD (4meters)

1/4" Thread Varible Dual Slot SLI & CrossFire VID Fitting : Silver

____________________

£1680, have to put £75 from my own pocket but no problems there


----------



## PedroC1999

One thing I will do on this rig is Folding, every single second that im not gaming this thing will fold, same with my soon-to-be familly 6300


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> One thing I will do on this rig is Folding, every single second that im not gaming this thing will fold, same with my soon-to-be familly 6300


Good







I was going to mention that, it's a great way of giving back.


----------



## PedroC1999

I allready do, but the poor 6300 doesnt get many points, dont know why, as it is a VERY VERY GOOD cpu, no matter what others say


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> So, final specs list is here, and its staying!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£225.54 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£264.50 @ Ebuyer)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£115.60 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£149.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Other:* PSU - AX860 (£136.00)
> *Other:* WC Parts (£557.00)
> *Total:* £1687.63
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-06 19:46 BST+0100)_
> 
> *WC Parts...
> *
> Alphacool NexXxos ATXP 7950 Block x2
> 
> XSPC Nylon Dual 5.25 Reservoir Inc Laing D5 Vario/Tacho - Black
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm
> 
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 x5
> 
> Phobya UC-2 LT Socket 2011
> 
> 13/10mm (10x1.5mm) Compression Fitting 45° Rotary G1/4 - Knurled - Black Nickel x11 (1 spare)
> 
> EK EKoolant Premium Fluid : Clear (3liters)
> 
> Alphacool AlphaTube HF 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD (4meters)
> 
> 1/4" Thread Varible Dual Slot SLI & CrossFire VID Fitting : Silver
> 
> ____________________
> 
> £1680, have to put £75 from my own pocket but no problems there


Congratulations!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> One thing I will do on this rig is Folding, every single second that im not gaming this thing will fold, same with my soon-to-be familly 6300


You can fold whilst gaming FYI, just reduce the number of threads for the slot, the folding performance won't be as high whilst gaming but you'll still be making progress on the WU.

Hope you enjoy the build.


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks, il set that up when I get the stuff, im hoping to have all done in about 2weeks


----------



## barkinos98

people see folding as a way to thank ocn? wow







i just prefer to fold just because of seeing high points in anything makes me excited, plus from what is told to us *brings out aluminum hat* it helps diseases too! *sarcasm*


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> One thing I will do on this rig is Folding, every single second that im not gaming this thing will fold, same with my soon-to-be familly 6300


I just hope for your sake that they bring Corex17s back. AMD toppled NVIDIA with those things.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

They toppled GTX 6xx, GTX 580 is still king from what I saw next to Titan.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> cant decide for my entry,
> 
> whats better, 2 7970s or 2 gtx 680s ??


3 7950s.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> cant decide for my entry,
> 
> whats better, 2 7970s or 2 gtx 680s ??


Depends what you want to do with them. The 680s are more consistent when gaming and benchmarking. The 7970s will perform better when running BOINC or Folding. Nvidia cut the number crunching power in the 600 series to be at or slightly worse than the 500 series, which is why the 7970 is better in that regard and why I went with 7970s


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> So, final specs list is here, and its staying!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£225.54 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£264.50 @ Ebuyer)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£115.60 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£149.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Other:* PSU - AX860 (£136.00)
> *Other:* WC Parts (£557.00)
> *Total:* £1687.63
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-06 19:46 BST+0100)_
> 
> *WC Parts...
> *
> Alphacool NexXxos ATXP 7950 Block x2
> 
> XSPC Nylon Dual 5.25 Reservoir Inc Laing D5 Vario/Tacho - Black
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm
> 
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 x5
> 
> Phobya UC-2 LT Socket 2011
> 
> 13/10mm (10x1.5mm) Compression Fitting 45° Rotary G1/4 - Knurled - Black Nickel x11 (1 spare)
> 
> EK EKoolant Premium Fluid : Clear (3liters)
> 
> Alphacool AlphaTube HF 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD (4meters)
> 
> 1/4" Thread Varible Dual Slot SLI & CrossFire VID Fitting : Silver
> 
> ____________________
> 
> £1680, have to put £75 from my own pocket but no problems there


That's a sweet plan!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks, ive stopped messing with it now, as it seems pretty damn perfect to me.

Should I start my WorkLog now and let it gain some subscriptions? Or leave untill a later date?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks, ive stopped messing with it now, as it seems pretty damn perfect to me.
> 
> Should I start my WorkLog now and let it gain some subscriptions? Or leave untill a later date?


start it already, parts should be arriving in a few weeks imo. plus, if you have any questions, you have a place to get an answer


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks, ive stopped messing with it now, as it seems pretty damn perfect to me.
> 
> Should I start my WorkLog now and let it gain some subscriptions? Or leave untill a later date?


Definitely start it early.


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok, il start ine in a bit


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks, ive stopped messing with it now, as it seems pretty damn perfect to me.
> 
> Should I start my WorkLog now and let it gain some subscriptions? Or leave untill a later date?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ok, il start ine in a bit


good idea ;p

just post in here the link tot he build log

You know, we should also get Chipp to add the links to each winners Log and post it on the front page


----------



## PedroC1999

The OP has got links, just i havnt started mine yet so its not on there


----------



## Jianni123

Shall I post a new rig or just edit my last one like somebody said?

If I post a new one but not delete the old post, then the old post would count only if I'm correct?


----------



## PedroC1999

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig/0_40


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Depends what you want to do with them. The 680s are more consistent when gaming and benchmarking. The 7970s will perform better when running BOINC or Folding. Nvidia cut the number crunching power in the 600 series to be at or slightly worse than the 500 series, which is why the 7970 is better in that regard and why I went with 7970s


thanks for the help,

so 680s it is then for gaming







, someone else here quoted 3 cards, i cannot do that as my motherboard only has 2 pcie 16 slots







(matx)


----------



## PedroC1999

Top Tip - at the top of this thread, theres an option called 'Search This Thread' search your name and all your posts will be shown


----------



## dman811

Jianni123:
Your rig

Magical Eskimo:
Your rig


----------



## ElevenEleven

Late to the party, but congrats, Pedro, you lucky duck!
















Don't listen to the negative people--as far as winning supposedly random contests, you do deserve it for all the effort!!! I can't think of anyone who's put more effort into winning this contest







I'm excited for you.

(P.S.: I'll take another win :dream


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Top Tip - at the top of this thread, theres an option called 'Search This Thread' search your name and all your posts will be shown


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Jianni123:
> Your rig
> 
> Magical Eskimo:
> Your rig


Thanks guys!


----------



## R3apR369

Another simple tip (to those posting w/ updated rigs): Post your rig, then bookmark the page. My rig is on page 192. How do I know that? It's Bookmarked.














The end.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

You're all making me look stupid now! Haha!


----------



## Paps.pt

Will admin contact the winner through PM in case he dosent notice he won?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Will admin contact the winner through PM in case he dosent notice he won?


Yep.


----------



## solar0987

note taken spam thread talk about anything but whats relivant get mod to delete said message wins= profit









Gratz pedro

Sad to say why chose amd when a 6 core ive-e wouold be leeeeet!

Also question "is there a certain format you have to put rig in to win?"

Hate to be skipped cause i messed up a detail lol


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> So, final specs list is here, and its staying!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£225.54 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£264.50 @ Ebuyer)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£115.60 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£149.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Other:* PSU - AX860 (£136.00)
> *Other:* WC Parts (£557.00)
> *Total:* £1687.63
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-06 19:46 BST+0100)_
> 
> *WC Parts...
> *
> Alphacool NexXxos ATXP 7950 Block x2
> 
> XSPC Nylon Dual 5.25 Reservoir Inc Laing D5 Vario/Tacho - Black
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm
> 
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 x5
> 
> Phobya UC-2 LT Socket 2011
> 
> 13/10mm (10x1.5mm) Compression Fitting 45° Rotary G1/4 - Knurled - Black Nickel x11 (1 spare)
> 
> EK EKoolant Premium Fluid : Clear (3liters)
> 
> Alphacool AlphaTube HF 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD (4meters)
> 
> 1/4" Thread Varible Dual Slot SLI & CrossFire VID Fitting : Silver
> 
> ____________________
> 
> £1680, have to put £75 from my own pocket but no problems there


thats gonna be a awesome build







cant wait to see the work log


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Yep.


Thanks. So that means that I can unsubscribe the thread that I will still apply for the prizes?I already posted my dream rig.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Thanks. So that means that I can unsubscribe the thread that I will still apply for the prizes?I already posted my dream rig.


yes.

it has been said here many times









I just look at the list of everyone whos posts on here, and click on my post count and it shows me every post ive made


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I hope to see some parts in the F/S section on the cheap shortly


----------



## PedroC1999

Sorry to sah but my old rig isnt being sold or parted out, im giving it to my family as their current PC is very slow and dieing


----------



## stnz

Just learned about this thread..

Can't wait to be eligible \o/

Especially because I have it all figured out !


----------



## JadedPrimate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> And... HOW ARE THE WINNERS CHOSEN !?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> I take all users who have posted in the thread and put them into one column of an excel spreadsheet, sorted alphabetically for no reason in particular. I then grab a random number from Random.org in the range of 1 to however many usernames there are at the time, and check rig submissions for the user who corresponds to that number in my list. If that user is not eligible or has not submitted a rig (some people have posted in this thread without actually making the rig required to enter at some point), I redraw a new random number and repeat the process.


----------



## Atomfix

OT has dropped slightly since the winner has been announced.

I'll need to update my rig shortly


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Chipp = spam killer.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Updated dream rig for running [email protected] Output would be about 700k PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5182791


wow thats quite a build!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Chipp = spam killer.


Aye, but wait until it gets half way through the month again, where people start to get excited, and this thread will return to normal.

Home of the Off-Topic, for what most goes on here.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Aye, but wait until it gets half way through the month again, where people start to get excited, and this thread will return to normal.
> 
> Home of the Off-Topic, for what most goes on here.


You need to understand something

when you, and everyone else who are annoyed with the OT posts, POST about how you are annoyed about it, you actually end up adding more spam.

The least you can do is speak your peace, and then say something on the topic, like talking about various build options, asking others in here what they think etc. That is perfectly normal for a thread like this.

So, I am noticing more and more people using the intel 3820 instead of 3930k, I guess I had not realized that the 2011 socket allows for normal overclocking, or at least similar to 1366

I might just very well configure a build with the 3820 and go for some overclocking. I want to stay air cooling so i need to research some options. Noctua D14 is maybe just too large for my liking.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, bad Storm







. Go 3930K or 3770/4770K.

DizZz only picked a 3820 to drive his folding farm, though honestly he could have picked a cheap E5-2603 as well


----------



## StormX2

well im not delidding anything so I probably wouldn't get the 3770k and I would like this machine to last a very long time so a 3930k would be my realistic choice









Oh you know what, im dumb.. I thought the 3820 was just not K version , but its just a quad lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well im not delidding anything so I probably wouldn't get the 3770k and I would like this machine to last a very long time so a 3930k would be my realistic choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you know what, im dumb.. I thought the 3820 was just not K version , but its just a quad lol


What's wrong with getting a 3770k and not delidding? Should I change my dream build for a 3820? Will they still overclock well?


----------



## StormX2

guess it depends on how much you want to overclock?

seems to be more and more people delidding these for good overclocks.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> guess it depends on how much you want to overclock?
> 
> seems to be more and more people delidding these for good overclocks.


If I were to by any chance win kit like this I'd want a system that I could do a small easy stable overclock on water that I can run 24/7


----------



## StormX2

You would be fine most likely then, im the same kind of way, Overclock until i need to raise voltage, then I find a nice happy medium either at stock voltage or slightly higher for a nice clean number









Temps in my house are too random for me to have top notch overclocks with raised voltages.

Can anyone comment about the whole Delidding thing? I don't want to provide bad info, just hear more and more people are doing that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> You would be fine most likely then, im the same kind of way, Overclock until i need to raise voltage, then I find a nice happy medium either at stock voltage or slightly higher for a nice clean number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps in my house are too random for me to have top notch overclocks with raised voltages.
> 
> Can anyone comment about the whole Delidding thing? I don't want to provide bad info, just hear more and more people are doing that.


Ivy usually tops out after 1.35v-1.4v. Even when not delidded, most high end air coolers will keep the chip sub 85*C.

There's no reason to get 3820 over 3770K, other than the x79 platform and you plan upgrading to a 3930K/4930K.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well im not delidding anything so I probably wouldn't get the 3770k and I would like this machine to last a very long time so a 3930k would be my realistic choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you know what, im dumb.. I thought the 3820 was just not K version , but its just a quad lol


Its 4 core HT, so actually 8 threads


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> You would be fine most likely then, im the same kind of way, Overclock until i need to raise voltage, then I find a nice happy medium either at stock voltage or slightly higher for a nice clean number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps in my house are too random for me to have top notch overclocks with raised voltages.
> 
> Can anyone comment about the whole Delidding thing? I don't want to provide bad info, just hear more and more people are doing that.


The only reason I mentioned it was because you're like the 3rd person I've seen recently that's mentioned the popularity of delidding 3770Ks


----------



## StormX2

4930K


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> After playing around with some Newegg build options
> 
> I think ive decided that I can get a bunch of useful stuff if I drop from titan to 670 FTW+ 4gb.
> 
> so Im gonna do some research on some items, been a long times since I bought a Mouse


I personally don't see any reason to go full 7970 crossfire m'self - so I have stuck with 2 x 7950. Why not? Those two would still blow the doors off almost anything out there







(and leaves me room for all those hard drives and such







)


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I personally don't see any reason to go full 7970 crossfire m'self - so I have stuck with 2 x 7950. Why not? Those two would still blow the doors off almost anything out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and leaves me room for all those hard drives and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


i was feeling the same way, especially since my wife has tons of external drives that are fairly old, might be a good chance to replace them


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> wow thats quite a build!


Except that you can't run more than two 7990s together.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Except that you can't run more than two 7990s together.


can you run a single 7990 for games and the other 2 dedicated to folding etc.?


----------



## Fulvin

There's no "need" for delidding for other than epeen purposes. You can push around 1.4V without delidding, which if your chip isn't a complete dud should get you around >4.6Ghz.

I have a 360 rad reserved for CPU only and I max out on temps at 1.45V 4.8Ghz.

If i couldn't afford a 3930k I would definitely consider 3280 over 3770k, for this will provide a good upgrade path once IB-E hits on Q3 = 4930k!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> can you run a single 7990 for games and the other 2 dedicated to folding etc.?


7990 = 2x 7970
So, 7990+7970 is TriCrossfireX, perfectly fine and room for one more


----------



## StormX2

cant imagine that scales well though.


----------



## PedroC1999

It wont, but for Folding/epeen, its great


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heartl3ss*
> 
> This is it..took some time to study it..comes around 2300$.. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832746 also thanks admin for this chance to win this wonderful gift!


That motherboard and CPU aren't compatible.
The CPU needs a socket 2011 board.
That motherboard is a socket 1155 board.
So either go with the Sabertooth X79 or i7 3770K.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, bad Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Go 3930K or 3770/4770K.
> 
> DizZz only picked a 3820 to drive his folding farm, though honestly he could have picked a cheap E5-2603 as well


Why go for a 3770k? A 3820 is going to be unnoticeably slower/faster and offers the upgrade path to a 4930K/whatever the cheap hexa IB-E is. I can't speak for everyone but I'd rather buy the 3820 (Or IB equivalent) now, get a Gigabyte UP4 and spend the money I've saved from not getting the 3930K on another GPU, then get the highest end chip I can afford when they're second hand and a hell of a lot cheaper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> What's wrong with getting a 3770k and not delidding? Should I change my dream build for a 3820? Will they still overclock well?


Nothing, IB ran hot at launch due to there being too much TIM between the IHS and the die so delidding helped a crazy amount, but any recent chip is fine.
Source: Another thread here and my i5 never going above 80c under my D14 without being delidded.

I better update mine. I went a bit over but I can afford the $300 or so extra.







The way I'd have the screens is the 21:9 one as my main one with the two 1080p IPS screens on either side, I'd split the 21:9 into two separate ones using the software that comes with it (So it's effectively two 1080p screens without a bezel in the middle) and then use Eyefinity to make all 4 1080p screens go as one assuming I can do that.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 7990 = 2x 7970
> So, 7990+7970 is TriCrossfireX, perfectly fine and room for one more


No - the rig we were talking about included 3x 7990s, a total of 6x 7970s.


----------



## barkinos98

meh, i got 3930K and 2x7970's in my contest rig so i'm good to go i guess


----------



## Quantum Reality

Did Intel ever fix those IB issues in the newer steppings?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Did Intel ever fix those IB issues in the newer steppings?


No ones really sure. There have been reports that newer chips are overclocking much better and running cooler but it may just be coincidence. They're still not soldering the IHS to the die which is the main issue.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Except that you can't run more than two 7990s together.


But you can get 700k out of them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Why go for a 3770k? A 3820 is going to be unnoticeably slower/faster and offers the upgrade path to a 4930K/whatever the cheap hexa IB-E is. I can't speak for everyone but I'd rather buy the 3820 (Or IB equivalent) now, get a Gigabyte UP4 and spend the money I've saved from not getting the 3930K on another GPU, then get the highest end chip I can afford when they're second hand and a hell of a lot cheaper.
> Nothing, IB ran hot at launch due to there being too much TIM between the IHS and the die so delidding helped a crazy amount, but any recent chip is fine.
> Source: Another thread here and my i5 never going above 80c under my D14 without being delidded.
> 
> I better update mine. I went a bit over but I can afford the $300 or so extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I'd have the screens is the 21:9 one as my main one with the two 1080p IPS screens on either side, I'd split the 21:9 into two separate ones using the software that comes with it (So it's effectively two 1080p screens without a bezel in the middle) and then use Eyefinity to make all 4 1080p screens go as one assuming I can do that.


The 3820 are the weakest SB-E chips with the worst physics out of them all. Half of the logic units disabled and leaky transistors. It clocks bad and consumes a lot more power. Typically, if you can't afford a 3930K at start you won't for most of the life span of the SKU and when you do there are more efficient and faster mainstream solutions. Unless there's a specific reason why you couldn't get the 3930K.

A proper 3770K can be quite a bit faster. 3770K can get to 4.7 on good air cooling, 3820 about 4.5-4.6. Factor in that 3770K is faster clock for clock (my 4747MHz 2600K was on par with my 4487MHz 3770K) it's really a reasonable difference.

I certainly notice the difference between my 2600K at 4.7 and 5.2.


----------



## PedroC1999

if Ivy puts you off (Like in my case) Then the 3820 is the only one in your budget (Also in my case) As im in the UK, im much more budget minded. I chose the 3820 as there are many accounts of it overclocking very well (See 5GHz OC Club)

The 3820 is one hell of a beast anyway, and people who NEED the extra 4threads arnt really going to NEED a gaming GFx Card


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well, if you're happy with your decision just go with it, but please don't spread misinformation. I've had Sandy and Ivy, Ivy is the better arch and 3930K are failed (low binned) Xeons. 3820s are even lower binned. That's the chip you buy. As opposed to a chip that was designed to be a 4C/8T on a smaller tech node that is both faster and more efficient per clock. And no 3820s don't OC better, you look at the average result and compare them. 5GHz 3820 are pretty rare and leaky.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well, if you're happy with your decision just go with it, but please don't spread misinformation. I've had Sandy and Ivy, Ivy is the better arch and 3930K are failed (low binned) Xeons. 3820s are even lower binned. That's the chip you buy. As opposed to a chip that was designed to be a 4C/8T on a smaller tech node that is both faster and more efficient per clock. And no 3820s don't OC better, you look at the average result and compare them. 5GHz 3820 are pretty rare and leaky.


It was said on a review somewhere that the 3820 isnt a lower binned XEON/ SB-E

It is actually new silicone made just for them

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/processors/intel-core-i7-3820-1056139/review/2#articleContent

It notes that it isnt a cut down 3930/3960x/3970x, it is brand spanking new silicone for its 4cores


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Yep.


Sorry to reinforce his answer, but I got a PM from him the morning after I won, so yes he does reply ASAP


----------



## Paradigm84

I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.


Yes. They will still be compatible with the 2011 socket, there will be a new chipset though.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It was said on a review somewhere that the 3820 isnt a lower binned XEON/ SB-E
> 
> It is actually new silicone made just for them
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/processors/intel-core-i7-3820-1056139/review/2#articleContent
> 
> It notes that it isnt a cut down 3930/3960x/3970x, it is brand spanking new silicone for its 4cores


In the words of mozilla, "well that's embarrasing". Still 3820 are not good clockers. Never knew it was a different ASIC though and leakage seems normal in that review.

3770K > 2700/2600K > 3820 though in terms of clocking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.


Yes, BIOS flash may be needed.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.


Intel initial say yes, but I think they might have drifted away from the idea, but im not 100% sure


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They will still be compatible with the 2011 socket, there will be a new chipset though.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It was said on a review somewhere that the 3820 isnt a lower binned XEON/ SB-E
> 
> It is actually new silicone made just for them
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/processors/intel-core-i7-3820-1056139/review/2#articleContent
> 
> It notes that it isnt a cut down 3930/3960x/3970x, it is brand spanking new silicone for its 4cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the words of mozilla, "well that's embarrasing". Still 3820 are not good clockers. Never knew it was a different ASIC though and leakage seems normal in that review.
> 
> 3770K > 2700/2600K > 3820 though in terms of clocking
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, BIOS flash may be needed.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel initial say yes, but I think they might have drifted away from the idea, but im not 100% sure
Click to expand...

Thanks all of you, repped, looks like I might need to add a 4930K to the list then.


----------



## ONE 2 NV

Congratz Pedro... cant wait to see the build log.


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.


Most likely. Not sure why you'd want one since you already have a 3930K. They're pretty much the same performance level. You should try to shoot for a 4960X at least.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ONE 2 NV*
> 
> Congratz Pedro... cant wait to see the build log.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig/0_40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Most likely. Not sure why you'd want one since you already have a 3930K. They're pretty much the same performance level. You should try to shoot for a 4960X at least.


Its basically Ivy vs SB then, a 5-15% increase


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbtenken*
> 
> Here's my list, this would be so much fun to play around on:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/VFWN
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/VFWN/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/VFWN/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
> CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme 81.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($119.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($399.99 @ NCIX US)
> Memory: Kingston Beast 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($167.41 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
> Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($542.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case: Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower Case ($179.99 @ Newegg)
> Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($236.79 @ Newegg)
> Optical Drive: LG BH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($76.98 @ NCIX US)
> Total: $2444.11
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-07 15:10 EDT-0400)


Maybe go for the Swiftech H220 instead of the TT, better performing and allows for future expansion


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely. Not sure why you'd want one since you already have a 3930K. They're pretty much the same performance level. You should try to shoot for a 4960X at least.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be getting a 4960X even if I won this competition, too expensive.


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Its basically Ivy vs SB then, a 5-15% increase


Yeah. Just like 2600K vs 3770K. So if you already have a 2011 board, you might as well go for gold.


----------



## dbtenken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Maybe go for the Swiftech H220 instead of the TT, better performing and allows for future expansion


Good idea, I edited. I really like my TT water extreme 2, better than the corsair that I had, but the idea of future upgrades really appeals to me. Thanks or the suggestion!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbtenken*
> 
> Good idea, I edited. I really like my TT water extreme 2, better than the corsair that I had, but the idea of future upgrades really appeals to me. Thanks or the suggestion!


No Problems


----------



## Sugi

Lucky lucky lucky Pedro!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam the thread, but I have one quick question that doesn't really deserve it's own thread, will the 4930K be compatible with X79 boards? Cheers.


It is rumored to be so, but maybe you might have to flash the bios like the Sandy-Ivy thing.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It wont, but for Folding/epeen, its great


With the 8000 Series rumored close to launch and the possibility of 20nm, epeen would be irrelevant


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The 3820 are the weakest SB-E chips with the worst physics out of them all. Half of the logic units disabled and leaky transistors. It clocks bad and consumes a lot more power. Typically, if you can't afford a 3930K at start you won't for most of the life span of the SKU and when you do there are more efficient and faster mainstream solutions. Unless there's a specific reason why you couldn't get the 3930K.
> 
> A proper 3770K can be quite a bit faster. 3770K can get to 4.7 on good air cooling, 3820 about 4.5-4.6. Factor in that 3770K is faster clock for clock (my 4747MHz 2600K was on par with my 4487MHz 3770K) it's really a reasonable difference.
> 
> I certainly notice the difference between my 2600K at 4.7 and 5.2.


Really? I struggle to really see the difference (In gaming, that is) between my i5 at 4Ghz or 4.5Ghz. Obviously, I would in other areas but yeah...And yes, you likely could. (Or a 4930k) People do that type of upgrade all the time, I know one guy whose buying an i3 Haswell with plans to get an i7 Haswell or Broadwell later, even if he has to buy used.

Also, the average clocks for an 3820 are 4.8 here? The i7 3770k is a tiny bit lower but you're talking 20-30Mhz at most. Might not be stable clocks and just for validation, but who knows.

And besides, if you want to run CFX/SLI and a RAID card (Or anything that has a lot of PCIe bandwidth requirements) then an 3820 is going to beat an 3770k there simply because it has more lanes, really you're talking a tiny loss in performance and a tiny bit extra for the ability to have more RAM, more PCIe lanes and an upgrade path.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well im not delidding anything so I probably wouldn't get the 3770k and I would like this machine to last a very long time so a 3930k would be my realistic choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you know what, im dumb.. I thought the 3820 was just not K version , but its just a quad lol


Delidding is no longer needed. http://www.overclock.net/t/1368961/newest-batch-of-3570ks-ocing-like-crazy


----------



## Ramsey77

Why in the world does the 3820 have such a bad reputation for overclocking? This chip is the easiest chip I have ever OC'd.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Why in the world does the 3820 have such a bad reputation for overclocking? This chip is the easiest chip I have ever OC'd.


It's far from hard but still not as easy as a chip with a fully unlocked multi where all you have to do is increase that and the voltage


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It's far from hard but still not as easy as a chip with a fully unlocked multi where all you have to do is increase that and the voltage


Just one extra step of setting the boot strap to 125 instead of 100.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It's far from hard but still not as easy as a chip with a fully unlocked multi where all you have to do is increase that and the voltage


All you have to really do is increase the boot strap and voltage. Not hard.

Want hard? Try having to set the multiplier, bus speed and core voltage via jumpers on the motherboard...Or resoldering the clock crystal manually, that made unstable OCs a real PITA.


----------



## stnz

Why going for a 3820 at this point..


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> ok had me scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also its great for the upgrade to liquid-cooling.. as i personally have never done a liquid-cooled system i figure the power requirements are probably high it never hurts to have it on hand when needed. saves money and time in the future.


YOu could save about 50 bucks and just get the Ax1200 PSU (not "i"). The only difference between the two is that the "i" version comes with an extra cable that you hook up that allows you to manage and watch voltages through specialized software.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> YOu could save about 50 bucks and just get the Ax1200 PSU (not "i"). The only difference between the two is that the "i" version comes with an extra cable that you hook up that allows you to manage and watch voltages through specialized software.


yea that was the reasoning behind the "i" version pick







i like seeing data and i figure if i ever upgrade the unit then ill be able to use that to help monitor system integrity







or something like that. im still learning this stuff to be honest.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Why going for a 3820 at this point..


Because the 4820 isn't out yet and it provides an upgrade path to much faster CPUs than a 3770k.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

EDIT: Under Modifications


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Really? I struggle to really see the difference (In gaming, that is) between my i5 at 4Ghz or 4.5Ghz. Obviously, I would in other areas but yeah...And yes, you likely could. (Or a 4930k) People do that type of upgrade all the time, I know one guy whose buying an i3 Haswell with plans to get an i7 Haswell or Broadwell later, even if he has to buy used.
> 
> Also, the average clocks for an 3820 are 4.8 here? The i7 3770k is a tiny bit lower but you're talking 20-30Mhz at most. Might not be stable clocks and just for validation, but who knows.
> 
> And besides, if you want to run CFX/SLI and a RAID card (Or anything that has a lot of PCIe bandwidth requirements) then an 3820 is going to beat an 3770k there simply because it has more lanes, really you're talking a tiny loss in performance and a tiny bit extra for the ability to have more RAM, more PCIe lanes and an upgrade path.


3930k has 6 cores/12 threads and DDR4 but doesn't have PCIE-3. It does have more PCI-E bandwidth though, I'm sure someone can explain it better than I can. I was trying to find out why performance was overall better and that was what I found. I figure getting a 2011 MB now (Most or all are PCIE-3 ready) and upgrading to a Haswell CPU (With PCIE-3) later on is a better way to go if you are putting together a new rig right now. Been doing it for years actually, when possible.


----------



## ibleedspeed

Awe man some other guy won... either my jedi mind trick does not work or yoda is just a lying midgit


----------



## stnz

Oh okay, thanks Brutuz, but my reasoning was more like, why not going for a 3930 straight ?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> 3930k has 6 cores/12 threads and DDR4 but doesn't have PCIE-3. It does have more PCI-E bandwidth though, I'm sure someone can explain it better than I can. I was trying to find out why performance was overall better and that was what I found. I figure getting a 2011 MB now (Most or all are PCIE-3 ready) and upgrading to a Haswell CPU (With PCIE-3) later on is a better way to go if you are putting together a new rig right now. Been doing it for years actually, when possible.


The whole fiasco with Pci-e 3.0 was all NVidia. X79 fully supports 3.0
Nvidia has released a patch to enable 3.0 and I am running right now. And No, they don't support DDR4. I think it is Broadwell that will support DDR4 memory. The X79 platform has 40 lanes of PCI-e, where as LGA 1155 has 16 total.









LINK


----------



## Compaddict

X79 boards run PCIe-3 but the 3930k CPU is only PCIe-2. Basically like running a 2600k in a Z77 MB.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> X79 boards run PCIe-3 but the 3930k CPU is only PCIe-2. Basically like running a 2600k in a Z77 MB.


All Socket 2011 CPUs are PCIe 3.0 compatible, actually...nVidia disabled it for some reason I can't recall on X79 chipsets but as mentioned above, have a patch to run it.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> yea that was the reasoning behind the "i" version pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like seeing data and i figure if i ever upgrade the unit then ill be able to use that to help monitor system integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or something like that. im still learning this stuff to be honest.


Good luck setting up rails, you're going to need it. The software is still in it's early stages and the rail software managed OCP fails at reading the correct amperage rendering the feature useless, which is supposed to be one of the "i"'s main features.


----------



## stnz

@GxStorm :

That's a good build you got there, hope you'll update once Haswell and Nvidia 700's are out,
Why not going for a Samsung 840 Pro ? And why the catleap over the U2713HM, the price ?


----------



## alchmyest

congrats to pedro, now the rest of us wait for the next month...

Chipp, It would be nice to know the odds, so could you tell us how many users are in your excel spreadsheet


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> congrats to pedro, now the rest of us wait for the next month...
> 
> Chipp, It would be nice to know the odds, so could you tell us how many users are in your excel spreadsheet


Somewhere around 1100, if I recall correctly.


----------



## stnz

1100, well that's quite a number but not that bad when you look at Loto, haha !


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Oh my GOD! A chance for my dream of a lifetime to come true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the parts (sorry, can't use RigBuilder for some reason):
> 
> *Case:* NZXT LexaS
> *Mobo:* Asus Sabertooth Z77
> *CPU:* Intel Corei5 3570K
> *RAM:* Kingston HyperX Beast 2 x 8GB DDR3 2133
> *GPU:* EVGA Titan
> *Cooler:* bq DarkRock Pro 2
> *PSU:* bq DarkPower Pro P10 1.2kW
> *Fans:* several CM Excalibur
> *Storage:* Some SSD, probably Samsung ~100Gb + 2Tb HDD, probably WD
> 
> This will be... so sweet...


1.2Kw is Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much power, 550w is enouhg to run, 750 recommened for future upgrades


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 1.2Kw is Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much power, 550w is enouhg to run, 750 recommened for future upgrades


I know, you're right, but this is the PSU I *want*







+ maybe I want to use it on a quad GPU rig in the future, who knows


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I know, you're right, but this is the PSU I *want*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + maybe I want to use it on a quad GPU rig in the future, who knows


Most PSUs over 1000W are pointless; systems just don't need that much power. If you want to do a quad GPU rig, then a 1200W PSU will be perfect, but for anything less, it is wasted money and efficiency.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Most PSUs over 1000W are pointless; systems just don't need that much power. If you want to do a quad GPU rig, then a 1200W PSU will be perfect, but for anything less, it is wasted money and efficiency.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Most people won't be using $4000 worth of video cards, _but_, for those who do, more than 1200Ws will be needed. Mistake of my part.


----------



## -JoshL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Most people won't be using $4000 worth of video cards, _but_, for those who do, more than 1200Ws will be needed. Mistake of my part.


Well... *snobbishly* as long as we're clear on that.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Good luck setting up rails, you're going to need it. The software is still in it's early stages and the rail software managed OCP fails at reading the correct amperage rendering the feature useless, which is supposed to be one of the "i"'s main features.


oh no joke?? wow then it would be completely pointless to have then.. thanks for the heads up. see you dont get that stuff from their website obviously gotta get it from people who have been there and seen it.. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> I updated my Ultimate Rig
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3850#post_19848455


I like it! Looks good...What about spending a bit more and getting an ssd for the snappy OS/App loading?


----------



## stnz

@danyuca :

You're not eligible yet, read the rules,

Also, I do not know if this would include custom parts such as your chair etc.

Chiiiiiiiiip ?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danyuca*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Yuca/saved/1zy3
> 
> Not much but It'll do.


Things like this.. they hurt.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Things like this.. they hurt.


So much


----------



## JonathanNgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Things like this.. they hurt.


I nearly fall out of my chair


----------



## MetallicAcid

Delete please.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys! Updated rig for May! I am aiming for the X79 platform in mATX with a GTX Titan, ASUS Rampage IV Gene, Intel 3930x, Corsair Dominator GT in the Corsair 350D.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/MetallicAcid/saved/1zDm
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5051962
> 
> If I were to win, I would sell off the parts I have now and put that money into a custom water loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone (but good luck moslty me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Awesome little board. The formula's little brother.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Awesome little board. The formula's little brother.


It seems awesome. I have the Maximus V Gene Z77 and think it is great


----------



## -JoshL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Things like this.. they hurt.


I cringed, just the very thought of such an atrocity actually being selected... *shivers*


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Things like this.. they hurt.


Worst thing is i've seen things like that... but real


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> *Custom part* :
> I do not know if *this* could be a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Price :
> *$ 399.99*


AFAIK that's fine, it's an accessory to a desktop PC so it counts IIRC.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Worst thing is i've seen things like that... but real


Out of that entire build (and the single forum post), the thing that got me most is the x4 925 is still $200???


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> This here would be my entry :
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/stnz/saved/1zE1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Computer Parts
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU* : Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz ($ 189.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler* : Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM ($ 105.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard* : Asus Maximus V Formula LGA1155 ($ 272.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Memory* : Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 2133 ($ 174.99 @ Best Buy)
> *Storage* : Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" ($ 214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card* : Gigabyte GTX 680 2GB ($ 449.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Sound Card* : Asus Xonar Essence STX ($187.98 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply* : Corsair AX750 ($ 124.49 @ Newegg)
> *Optical Drive* : Asus BW-14D1XT ($ 82.99 @ Newegg)
> *Thermal Compound : Artic Cooling MX4 (9.99 @ Newegg)
> Operating System : Microsoft Windows 7 ($ 89.94 @ Outlet PC)
> Case : NZXT - H630 ($ 149.99)*
> 
> 
> 
> Total:
> *$ 2099.32*
> 
> *Replacements* :
> 
> The CPU would be replaced by a 4670K.
> And the GPU by a GTX 770 or 780 (or an ATI equivalent if by the time they're out they have a competitive product).
> Since the CPU would be a 4670K I would replace the MOBO with its 1150 equivalent.
> 
> *Custom part* :
> I do not know if *this* could be a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Price :
> *$ 399.99*
> 
> Total :
> *$ 2499,31*


should be included man, i cant see a reason why a monitor and keyboard is acceptable but speakers arent.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danyuca*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Yuca/saved/1zy3
> 
> Not much but It'll do.


Hey, come on, man, go for a 945, 955 or 965









Look, NCIX has the 965 on sale for like $100 less! You're ripping yourself off, man.

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=46281&vpn=HDZ965FBGMBOX&manufacture=AMD&promoid=1202

For that matter, I hear 960Ts are a bit of a 'dark horse'.

Also, keep in mind some (if not all) of the FX-8xxx series should be pin-compatible with that board and represent essentially equivalent performance with a higher overclockability envelope to overcome the inherent issues with the processors' lack of oomph relative to the Core i* series.

NCIX quotes the FX-8350 at essentially the same price to that 925.

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=76932&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD&promoid=1202


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Out of that entire build (and the single forum post), the thing that got me most is the x4 925 is still $200???


Legacy components often sell for more after they've stopped being manufactured. The curious thing is why he didn't pick a better, equivalently priced CPU. Rather odd to see such a low-end CPU being paired with a high-end motherboard.


----------



## Fulvin

You can include an aftermarket CPU cooling solution in the rig, amirite?


----------



## Fulvin

double post


----------



## ledzepp3

Updated with the 7990 I want **hint admin**


----------



## NeoReaper

Hey Guys!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> You can include an aftermarket CPU cooling solution in the rig, amirite?


http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Waterchiller-Hailea-Ultra-Titan-500--HC300395-Watt-cooling-capacity-pid-12108.html

Nom Nom!


----------



## lynnperformance

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> hey man you sig says you got an i5 3770k ;?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> He's probably running Cross-Asus SLEyefinity with that i5 3770k overclocked to 17gigglehertz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> he's got a nice oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mines better
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lol. Good catch. You guys ever heard of a typo? XD

At the time of writing I was switching from a 2500k (using the same mobo) to some kind of ivy bridge so I must've typed 3770k when I meant 3570k. XD At least I didn't type in a CPU model number that didn't exist...like 3990K or something. (Unless it DOES exist...then I would be blown away.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 1500W is *way* too much for that system. Get a solid 650W or 750W PSU, like a Seasonic Platinum 650, Rosewill Capstone 650/750M, or Lepa G 650. That list is by no means extensive, but I am partial to Lepa G and Seasonic Platinum PSUs.


While true, no one said the dream system had to be reasonable. I like to go big or go home on some things, especially power supplies I have never seen in real life. I have a good reason for this big hulking PSU selection though. I don't believe the rig had to be ONLY the parts in your system unless someone decided it was illegal for me to add more graphics cards or something on my own dime...is it? XD


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynnperformance*
> 
> Lol. Good catch. You guys ever heard of a typo? XD
> 
> At the time of writing I was switching from a 2500k (using the same mobo) to some kind of ivy bridge so I must've typed 3770k when I meant 3570k. XD At least I didn't type in a CPU model number that didn't exist...like 3990K or something. (Unless it DOES exist...then I would be blown away.)
> While true, no one said the dream system had to be reasonable. I like to go big or go home on some things, especially power supplies I have never seen in real life. I have a good reason for this big hulking PSU selection though. I don't believe the rig had to be ONLY the parts in your system unless someone decided it was illegal for me to add more graphics cards or something on my own dime...is it? XD


Well I ended up updating it to the more reasonable 750W... Still big enough for me, but possibly it will leave extra cash for other upgrades


----------



## MKUL7R4

Wow, Pedro actually won? Maybe more posts does = better chance to win...

congrats man!


----------



## TheJ0K3R

I have my rig completely selected and made to customization.. I love me my overclock.net


----------



## JonathanNgo

I noticed that, some guys just registered within this year only because of hoping to win a prize...


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanNgo*
> 
> I noticed that, some guys just registered within this year only because of hoping to win a prize...


I think that is the point: to grow the community.


----------



## TheJ0K3R

I personally found out baout this Give-away about 1 month ago and decided that my account from 2011 could use some freshening up.....I had 1 post on it hehe


----------



## TheJ0K3R

also information update.

I have completed battle training, i am now nearly combat ready. Awaiting orders

Specuil piture link

CLICkZ DA LINKZ


----------



## fakeblood

updated mine!

available in sig!


----------



## TheJ0K3R

Rig updates.

Specuil piture link

CLICkZ DA LINKZ


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Wow, Pedro actually won? Maybe more posts does = better chance to win...
> 
> congrats man!


Pedro was legitimately helping people out with his 3,000+ posts in 3-4 months. I'd say he deserved it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danyuca*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Yuca/saved/1zy3
> 
> Not much but It'll do.


Hmm... I'm guessing hardcore Mac user.


----------



## Dav3ric

I've been out of a town for a few days so this is a bit late, but congrats Pedro!


----------



## A7xConnor

Pretty sure Chip said that every person that enters gets their name out into an Excel spreadsheet ONCE and the a number assigned to it, then the winner picked with a randomiser.

Post count doesn't make a difference.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ive already entered this month.if i win
i would prefer the cash instead so i can give it to my mum.she needs it more than me.congrats pedro.im looking forward to sub to a build log of this new baby.

and to all who didnt win
:good luck this month
and stop wining.pedro won and its on to the next round.

if i were chipp/manger id start banning those who moan they lost.this is a community for pc freaks to have fun and get help doing what we all love the most-
pcs and seing what we can do to/with pcs.
i dont have 1/3 of the knowledge some have here.but atleast im not a sore loser.


----------



## NeoReaper

Does anyone know how to solve a temperamental MSI 6870?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ive already entered this month.if i win
> i would prefer the cash instead so i can give it to my mum.she needs it more than me.congrats pedro.im looking forward to sub to a build log of this new baby.
> 
> and to all who didnt win
> :good luck this month
> and stop wining.pedro won and its on to the next round.
> 
> if i were chipp/manger id start banning those who moan they lost.this is a community for pc freaks to have fun and get help doing what we all love the most-
> pcs and seing what we can do to/with pcs.
> i dont have 1/3 of the knowledge some have here.but atleast im not a sore loser.


And if *I* were Chipp, I'd ban those who explicidly state they won't use the money for bilding their Ultimate PC, as the contest clearly implies they should


----------



## Scott1541

I don't think banning because they lost would be fair. Banning because they won't use the money on a PC should.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Does anyone know how to solve a temperamental MSI 6870?


This would be the wrong thread for that discussion. Please create your own thread neoreaper.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Does anyone know how to solve a temperamental MSI 6870?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be the wrong thread for that discussion. Please create your own thread neoreaper.
Click to expand...

It was a joke to start some sort of talk in this thread and bump it back up to the top of my list.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Can I get this if I win instead?


Spoiler: Surprise


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Can I get this if I win instead?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surprise


You take the Jeep, I'll take the women?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You take the Jeep, I'll take the women?


Deal. I sold my truck due to a woman; never again. Besides I can get women with that jeep. Hahaha.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Deal. I sold my truck due to a woman; never again. Besides I can get women with that jeep. Hahaha.


I have my El Camino and all my friends girlfriends love it.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I have my fleet and enjoy crashing them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Datsnowman/10.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

THIS WILL BE THE LONGEST YEAR EVER!!


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> THIS WILL BE THE LONGEST YEAR EVER!!


it will go very quickly till it gets to the point where the winners have to be announced


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> it will go very quickly till it gets to the point where the winners have to be announced


They get announced every month


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> They get announced every month


exactly so 1st week of every month will be soo long


----------



## MadnessEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benfica101*
> 
> Ultimate Rig
> 
> Intel Core i7 3930K 3.2Ghz (3.8Ghz Turbo) *-$599.00 @ PcCaseGear.com*
> Asrock X79 Extreme4-M *-$239.00 @ PcCaseGear.com*
> Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 *-$295.00 @ PcCaseGear.com*
> ASUS ROG ARES II Dual 7970 GHZ Edition 6GB *-$1799.00 @ PcCaseGear.com*
> Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD *-$189.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB WD1000DHTZ *-$255.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> ASUS Xonar D2X *-$185.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> 
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack x3 *-$117.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 Water Cooling Kit *-$179.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> Corsair Gen2 Blue Sleeved Modular Cable Kit *-$89.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> *Total: $4290.00 Aud*


Last time I checked, AUD/USD rates is 1.00188. You might want to recalculate that.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadnessEye*
> 
> Last time I checked, AUD/USD rates is 1.00188. You might want to recalculate that.


dont see why your questioning that?
does it seem to expensive?
its not because we think our dollar is worth less its actuallly been higher than the US lately up to 108US cent, we just get charged morre :/ right now we are on par with the US as you stated
oops sorry i take it back i see his calcs are just out
should be
3946 $AUD


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benfica101*
> 
> Ultimate Rig
> 
> Intel Core i7 3930K 3.2Ghz (3.8Ghz Turbo) *-$599.00 @ PcCaseGear.com*
> Asrock X79 Extreme4-M *-$239.00 @ PcCaseGear.com*
> Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 *-$295.00 @ PcCaseGear.com*
> ASUS ROG ARES II Dual 7970 GHZ Edition 6GB *-$1799.00 @ PcCaseGear.com*
> Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD *-$189.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB WD1000DHTZ *-$255.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> ASUS Xonar D2X *-$185.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> 
> Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack x3 *-$117.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 Water Cooling Kit *-$179.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> Corsair Gen2 Blue Sleeved Modular Cable Kit *-$89.00 @PcCaseGear.com*
> *Total: $4290.00 Aud*


In my opinion, the onboard audio is plenty enough for gaming unless you are going to use this system for mixing music etc, so you could save yourself $185 there. Also is there a real need for the VelociRaptor when you can get the WD Black 1TB for $99? So there's $341 you can put towards a better motherboard like ASUS Rampage IV Extreme at $499 or the MSI Big Bang X-Power II at $409 or even spend another $109 and go with the ASRock X79 Extreme 11 at $689.


----------



## NeoReaper

Would you say my entry is good for what it is?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yamila*
> 
> Here's the RigBuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5193592.
> Here's the pcpartpicker link: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Wxmi
> 
> Regards,
> Bhavesh.


Theres no CPU in RigBuilder, but there is on in PCPP


----------



## NinjaSushi2

There is now. heh. He must have fixed it.


----------



## barkinos98

comments on my rig? the 760Li i mean. it has everything i want, except a nice microphone which shouldnt exceed $50-70.


----------



## PedroC1999

Get a cheaper reference card, as with CFx, you will OC less because of temps, and you may want to watercool it in the future


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Get a cheaper reference card, as with CFx, you will OC less because of temps, and you may want to watercool it in the future


this is a ref. card and it has better than stock cooling.
but thanks anyway


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok, what about a H220 instead of the X60, it lets you expand without voiding the warranty


----------



## MadnessEye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> dont see why your questioning that?
> does it seem to expensive?
> its not because we think our dollar is worth less its actuallly been higher than the US lately up to 108US cent, we just get charged morre :/ right now we are on par with the US as you stated
> oops sorry i take it back i see his calcs are just out
> should be
> 3946 $AUD


Isn't the maximum amount US$2,500, which is more or less AUD$2,495.31 given the current rate, for this contest?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadnessEye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> dont see why your questioning that?
> does it seem to expensive?
> its not because we think our dollar is worth less its actuallly been higher than the US lately up to 108US cent, we just get charged morre :/ right now we are on par with the US as you stated
> oops sorry i take it back i see his calcs are just out
> should be
> 3946 $AUD
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the maximum amount US$2,500, which is more or less AUD$2,495.31 given the current rate, for this contest?
Click to expand...

That is the maximum amount OCN will give you to fund your ultimate rig, but you can go up to $∞ if you wanted.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ok, what about a H220 instead of the X60, it lets you expand without voiding the warranty


I'll look for it, i've watched linus's vids about it and it seems like a nice cooler


----------



## NinjaSushi2

So does the admin or a mod go through the entire thread and add people to a spread sheet or?


----------



## NeoReaper

Yep.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Yep.


Not Right.

He gets a list from a not so popular forum function (not many people know about it) then adds the names in bulk, then goes through the list and checks if everyone is eligible. Then he picks a random number between 1 and the last number, the user with that number wins


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Not Right.
> 
> He gets a list from a not so popular forum function (not many people know about it) then adds the names in bulk, then goes through the list and checks if everyone is eligible. Then he picks a random number between 1 and the last number, the user with that number wins


Not quite. He adds the names in bulk to a spreadsheet, then picks a random number, and finally sees if that person is eligible. Why would he check if everyone is eligible before he chose a number? Think about how time consuming and unnecessary that would be.


----------



## PedroC1999

Because, if he adds all the people, and lets say 100 are illegible, the end number increase by 100, so the chances go down by 100 too


----------



## NinjaSushi2

That's incorrect. The chances wouldn't go down by 100 if people were not eligible. They would just draw again.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Because, if he adds all the people, and lets say 100 are illegible, the end number increase by 100, so the chances go down by 100 too


That makes no sense. If one of those 100 are not elegible (illegible means you can't read it lol) and they are chosen at random, they will not win and Chipp would just run the random generator again so your chances stay the same. Those 100 people are irrelevant and do not effect the likelihood of you being selected.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4670#post_19923608
> 
> Updated my rig once again. Realized I need some money buffer because I live in Texas and have to deal with sales tax on most online retailers. :/


Everyone in the US pays sales tax online. Hahaha. Texas is no different there. Texas on the other hand pays no state tax which is an huge benefit.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Double post.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> That makes no sense. If one of those 100 are not elegible (illegible means you can't read it lol) and they are chosen at random, they will not win and Chipp would just run the random generator again so your chances stay the same. Those 100 people are irrelevant and do not effect the likelihood of you being selected.


Sorry then guys, Thats what I understood from when he said it a while back, so I might have read it wrong or he changed his method etc


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Double post.


It actually varies by state law at the moment. There is a bill to make a set federal standard for it however.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Because, if he adds all the people, and lets say 100 are illegible, the end number increase by 100, so the chances go down by 100 too
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense. If one of those 100 are not elegible (illegible means you can't read it lol) and they are chosen at random, they will not win and Chipp would just run the random generator again so your chances stay the same. Those 100 people are irrelevant and do not effect the likelihood of you being selected.
Click to expand...

I think you mean illiterate. Lawl.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> It actually varies by state law at the moment. There is a bill to make a set federal standard for it however.


That's irrelevant. Every state requires state sales tax. I never said anything about federal sales tax. If you own a business in the US and sell online, you will pay tax on the money you make and they (the customers) will pay tax on the money they spend.

Edit for typos. Edit again: I need a new phone. This phone is terribad to type on. Worst phone ever.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> I think you mean illiterate. Lawl.


illegible - adj - unable to be read or deciphered


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> That's irrelevant. Every state requires state sales tax. I never said anything about federal sales tax. If you own a business in the US and sell online, you will pay tax on the money you make and they (the customers) will pay tax on the money they spend.


Not exactly. That depends on state law. Most states do tax when the seller has nexus in the state but some states extend the laws to vary to the size of the retailer based on annual revenue coming through the state. Texas operates on a nexus rule. It just so happens that a very large amount of online retailers have nexus here.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

I know what it means. You used it incorrectly not I. You said: "can't read" not cannot be read. There is a difference.

Edit:

°Insert Le Derp face here°

I some how didn't read that "it" at the end. Hahahahahahahaha. Now who's illiterate? -.- Me gusta?

Double edit. Damn I hate this phone when typing.


----------



## dman811

CT has no online sales tax with Newegg, but try using TigerDirect and you'll get screwed over.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> CT has no online sales tax with Newegg, but try using TigerDirect and you'll get screwed over.


.. That is quite peculiar...


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> .. That is quite peculiar...


It's not. Tiger Direct must have some form of nexus in CT while Newegg does not. Assuming CT operates on a nexus based sales tax system.


----------



## PedroC1999

I know its quite ironic for me to say this, but we havnt had a rig submitted in a while, so please keep the noise down


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I know its quite ironic for me to say this, but we havnt had a rig submitted in a while, so please keep the noise down


ok mr. admin


----------



## NinjaSushi2

I found you answer.

http://www.salestaxinstitute.com/resources/rates


----------



## DizZz

Updated. Thoughts?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


----------



## NeoReaper

Hey Guys!
what's been happening while I was out? Are you sure the 4k series is out this month DizZz?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> what's been happening while I was out? Are you sure the 4k series is out this month DizZz?


The Haswell chips are being released june 3rd and ivy-e is supposed to be released in Q3 or Q4 of this year.


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageNinja*
> 
> Honestly for a gaming rig a 3930k is massive overkill, or i7s anyway. Just get an i5 3570k (which is an amazing chip) and a second GPU.


Why it is overkill it should be more powerfull , also thinking of switching to full AMD rig to lower costs


----------



## -JoshL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FCSElite*
> 
> Why it is overkill it should be more powerfull , also thinking of switching to full AMD rig to lower costs


It's overkill because it won't use all of the power that is in a 3930K, which is why it could be considered a waste of money to get an X79 CPU + MoBo strictly for gaming. Z77 is more than enough to handle any game out there at the highest settings, just as long as you have a nice GPU.

Performance increases in gaming come mostly from GPU upgrades.


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-JoshL*
> 
> It's overkill because it won't use all of the power that is in a 3930K, which is why it could be considered a waste of money to get an X79 CPU + MoBo strictly for gaming. Z77 is more than enough to handle any game out there at the highest settings, just as long as you have a nice GPU.
> 
> Performance increases in gaming come mostly from GPU upgrades.


I see so it is not needed for gaming . Thank you


----------



## iFail

*Edit: haha, realised I don't qualify, chose the right username.







*


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-JoshL*
> 
> It's overkill because it won't use all of the power that is in a 3930K, which is why it could be considered a waste of money to get an X79 CPU + MoBo strictly for gaming. Z77 is more than enough to handle any game out there at the highest settings, just as long as you have a nice GPU.
> 
> Performance increases in gaming come mostly from GPU upgrades.


It's a dream rig contest....
Also, the CPU can be used in gaming, dedicated to physics freeing up the resources of your GPU.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> *NOTE: This is not an official entry as I do not have +25 rep, but I love reading about what others are building, and I think they might find this interesting the same way!*
> 
> CPU ................ Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core $209.99
> CPU Cooler .. Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid $105.99
> Mobo .............. Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H ATX LGA1155 $169.99
> Memory .......... G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $133.98
> Storage .......... Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB 2.5" SSD $84.99
> Storage .......... Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM (x2) $176.96
> Video Card .... EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti Superclocked 3GB (x2) $669.98
> Case .............. Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower $79.99
> Case Fans .... Cougar Turbine 120 (4-Pack) 60.4 CFM 120mm $29.99
> PSU ................ EVGA NEX750G Gold $57.06
> Optical Drive . Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer $14.99
> Monitor ........... Asus VS248H-P 24.0" $159.99
> Keyboard ....... Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4 $119.99
> Speakers....... Creative Labs A60 4W 2ch $19.55
> OS .................. Windows 7 Ultimate $132.00
> Fan Cont. ...... Lamptron FC5 v2 Fan Controller/Temperature Monitor $62.40
> 
> Hope you enjoyed as much as I enjoy dreaming ;b Thanks!


No where does it say you need 25+ rep, but you do need 25+ posts to be eligible, there is a big difference.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> It's a dream rig contest....
> Also, the CPU can be used in gaming, dedicated to physics freeing up the resources of your GPU.


It's not the same though. A 2500k, 2600k, 3570k, 3770k can be overclocked higher than any i7e series cpus. All those 39xx cpus dont get their strength from higher overclocks but higher cpu cache and the 6 core - 12 logical core setups. Considering almost no games use hyperthreading and very few even use 2 - 4 cores during game play, a 39xx series is a complete waste of money in a gaming rig.

nb4 LN2 arguments.


----------



## Mournful3ch0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No where does it say you need 25+ rep, but you do need 25+ posts to be eligible, there is a big difference.


Thanks, friend! Updated to say the game is still on!


----------



## barkinos98

was browsing through my favorite car forum, and found this:
25 Years of 760Li
so if anyone would like to have a nice read and also learn about the contest rig of mine, here you go!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> my sig rig plus:
> 
> 1. EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Full Nickel
> 2. EK-FC GTX 680I - Acetal+EN (Nickel) with Backplate
> 3. EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240
> 3. EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 280
> 4. EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Acetal+Nickel CSQ
> 5. EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS Max4 Extreme - Acetal+EN (Nickel)
> 6. EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-RES 100 CSQ - Acetal
> 7. EK Water Blocks fittings 12/16 G1/4 black
> 8. EK Water Blocks fittings CSQ 45 degree
> 9. EK Water Blocks fittings CSQ 90 degree
> 10. EK-RAM Dominator Module - Black
> 11. EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder 50/70
> 12. EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder D5
> 13. EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder DDC ADD-ON


just saying, but i dont hink a GTX680 block fits a GTX580


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> rig update
> 
> CPU- i7 3970
> Graphics - Radeon 7990 x2
> Hard Drive - WD Velociraptor 1TB (x2 in raid 0)
> Motherboard - Asus rampage IV extreme
> RAM - G.Skill TridentX 2400MHz (64gb)
> Case - Corsair 900D
> Fans - Corsair sp120 pwm high performance
> pump - Swiftech MCP35X (x2)
> CPU Block - XSPC RAYSTORM
> Gpu block - XSPC Razor 7990
> Motherboard block - ek full board block
> Ram block - bitspower universal
> Radiators - XSPC EX240 MULTIPORT (x2)
> XSPC EX480 (x2)
> Reservoir - Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 (x2)
> Fittings - as many as required from bitspower
> 
> screens- one 3d screen and 2 normal screens (any recommendations)
> 
> already have a psu so the total cost of the renaming will be about $9000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT, 9000?!?!?!
> 
> here's my entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5195583
Click to expand...

OMG TRU! WITH SHIPPING IT'S!!!!!


Spoiler: OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

@Tru. Here is mine btw. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5190986

I already have the i5-2550k but I never use it anymore







I overclocked it to 5 GHz on an H80 but never got to try it on a real loop so if I win it's going in that. My buddy tried to tell me that two 680s would eat a 750W Silverstone PSU up. I just kind of laughed to myself.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_680_sli_review,4.html

I think 750 is plenty. Maybe I should go 800 for some OC wiggle room though.
Quote:


> System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 473W


I'm pretty confident 750W is more than enough.


----------



## -JoshL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> It's a dream rig contest....
> Also, the CPU can be used in gaming, dedicated to physics freeing up the resources of your GPU.


He was asking why people kept saying it was overkill, and I told him why it can be seen as a waste. I know that it's a dream rig contest, heck I entered a 3930K and I don't intend to do much more than gaming.


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> OMG TRU! WITH SHIPPING IT'S!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OVER 9000!!!!


so true, and half the stuff is international shipping so I'm screwed


----------



## alchmyest

double post


----------



## NinjaSushi2

All these 3930k builds make me think I should redo mine right fast!! But atlas I have to go to bed first and then study... THEN I'LL REDO IT!

So when is the next drawing?


----------



## PedroC1999

First week of next month, best of luck guys!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> All these 3930k builds make me think I should redo mine right fast!! But atlas I have to go to bed first and then study... THEN I'LL REDO IT!
> 
> So when is the next drawing?


you should look at my FT03 rig in my sig, it is awesome for such small size!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ronnin:
i know this is what the comp is 4.
but be honest who builds a new pc everytime they have the money.
of course id love to win
and go all out.i mean for 2500$ in
south africa is about :
2500 * 10= 25,000 rand.
now with that kinda prize
money i can do a 2 / 3way sli x79 build easy squeezy.
so yeah id love to win.


----------



## barkinos98

I updated my lime rock build to have cheaper ram so i dont have to pay much out of my pocket


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageNinja*
> 
> Honestly for a gaming rig a 3930k is massive overkill, or i7s anyway. Just get an i5 3570k (which is an amazing chip) and a second GPU.


Nothing is overkill for gaming.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Nothing is overkill for gaming.


PUSH IT HIGHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MOAAAR VOLTS


----------



## ledzepp3

If it's not on fire, push it higher


----------



## PedroC1999

Funny story, that post was meant for the 5GHz overclock club, I obviously was viewing too many pages at once


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Maybe I'll get a 3930k just for e-peen. Always wanted one. I have an i5 and an i7. Maybe an i7e is in order? WHAT DOTH YOU SAYITH OCN?


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Would you say my entry is good for what it is?


I would recommend getting a matched memory set as opposed to multiple 2 stick sets... you see more stability in performance and timings and have an easier time setting RAM overclocks that way. Also, there's not really a need for an add-on sound card these days unless you're doing actually recording and editing. With an ASUS ROG board you'll be just fine with the onboard sound controllers...that's an extra 70 pounds to put towards more memory or a better SSD than an Intel 330. Or the upgrade from the H60 to an H80i or an H100... if you're pushing that 3930K she'll get plenty warm... that upgrade would be worth it over a sound card. Other than that not a bad little a**kicker for being in the 1,600 quid range.


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Maybe I'll get a 3930k just for e-peen. Always wanted one. I have an i5 and an i7. Maybe an i7e is in order? WHAT DOTH YOU SAYITH OCN?


Obviously, I would say go for it.









On another note, my Titan Hydrocoppers have been on back order for a bloody month...








2 more from this contest....splooge!


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> Would be kind of awesome to win something like this. I'll bite
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Lots-O-Links!
> 
> 
> 
> Case
> Fractal Design Node 605
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i5-3570K
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS P8Z77-M
> 
> RAM
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB
> 
> Optical Drive
> LG Slim Blu-ray Burner BT30N
> 
> Power
> Seasonic SS-760XP2
> 
> Graphics
> PowerColor AX7870 2GBD5-2DHV2 Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB
> 
> Hard Drive
> Western Digital Black 2TB 3.5
> 
> Hard Drive
> SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB
> 
> Cooling
> Noctua NH-L12
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair Air Series SP120 2-Pack
> 
> Cooling
> Noctua NF-R8 (x2)
> 
> Keyboard
> IOGEAR GKM552R
> 
> Other
> Xbox 360 Wireless
> 
> Other
> Rosewill N600PCE Wireless N Dual Band Adapter
> 
> Other
> Rosewill RRC-126 IR Remote
> 
> 
> 
> *Total cost of this rig: $1,770.83 (USD)*
> I'm easy to please, apparently
> 
> Rigbuilder Link


MOAR! MOAR! Go and splurge my friend, even a 700 dollar PC will blow away most games at a playable FPS at 1080p. They're giving you $2500!


----------



## Mournful3ch0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> MOAR! MOAR! Go and splurge my friend, even a 700 dollar PC will blow away most games at a playable FPS at 1080p. They're giving you $2500!


Precisely! I had a GTX 660 Ti SC picked out from EVGA, but that kind of budget upped the cards to two GTX 670 3gbs. We are unlimited! Muhuhaha!


----------



## BigBoris

So how do you pick a winner?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

They make a 3 Gig 670? I thought it was only 2 and 4 considering it's much easier to just double stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBoris*
> 
> So how do you pick a winner?


It's put in a randomizer. You make a build, your post then gets a number (rather you get a number), thrown into a pool of other numbers and a randomizer picks a random number. If the person is eligible, they win. If not then they just draw again. Details are on the first page. OP


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> They make a 3 Gig 670? I thought it was only 2 and 4 considering it's much easier to just double stuff.
> It's put in a randomizer. You make a build, your post then gets a number (rather you get a number), thrown into a pool of other numbers and a randomizer picks a random number. If the person is eligible, they win. If not then they just draw again. Details are on the first page. OP


Think he meant 3gb 660ti's


----------



## Mournful3ch0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> They make a 3 Gig 670? I thought it was only 2 and 4 considering it's much easier to just double stuff.
> It's put in a randomizer. You make a build, your post then gets a number (rather you get a number), thrown into a pool of other numbers and a randomizer picks a random number. If the person is eligible, they win. If not then they just draw again. Details are on the first page. OP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Think he meant 3gb 660ti's


Yep, actually I just missed the '2' key :b


----------



## NinjaSushi2

No worries; mistakes happen. This isn't 4chan so you don't have to worry about thousands of gifs being posted over doing a common human error.









Welcome to OCN btw! People here for the most part are respectful though this is the internet and jerks are prevalent everywhere.


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> MOAR! MOAR! Go and splurge my friend, even a 700 dollar PC will blow away most games at a playable FPS at 1080p. They're giving you $2500!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> Precisely! I had a GTX 660 Ti SC picked out from EVGA, but that kind of budget upped the cards to two GTX 670 3gbs. We are unlimited! Muhuhaha!


IT HAS BEEN DONE!!! And you're right, it does feel better to go a little overboard!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

That's it. After finals I'm redoing my build to my true dream build. (That I could afford with the plus 2500 USD that is.) hahaha

3930k / 4930k
Dual 690 or 790
TJ11 or CaseLabs case. Maybe even mountain mod. Or I'll have dwood build me a monster!

Now if I could afford it even with the 2.5k id get a 3930k or dual xeon and make a gaming server for DayZ then open another OCN DayZ server. Meh Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mournful3ch0

Thanks, Sushi! I'm sure I would have gotten one of these or the like on /g/ had I posted that...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also, I hope to be posting more reviews and such after the hardware for Leicht Theodore comes in. I want to see if I can get ANYTHING out of the 3350p. I wish I could have gotten the 3570k, but my budget was already maxed out at $750 without the additional $40. Ah well, it will serve it's purpose!

Holy Driver, can I see your new build?! Or did you edit your old one?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

The only dream build I have atm is the Nuclear Fallout tribute. Which imp is a beast build consider the processor I will be using is an i5-2550k. Best damn processor I have ever used. I overclocked that thing past 5ghz in a matter of hours and only TJ kept me from going higher. Was using an H80. I mighT retry it when I redo my pc. I'll be using a 480 Monsta and a 420 black ice rad this time around. A

This is the worst PHONE EVER.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

I am never buying a Motorola product again! DROID razr garbage imo.


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> Thanks, Sushi! I'm sure I would have gotten one of these or the like on /g/ had I posted that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I hope to be posting more reviews and such after the hardware for Leicht Theodore comes in. I want to see if I can get ANYTHING out of the 3350p. I wish I could have gotten the 3570k, but my budget was already maxed out at $750 without the additional $40. Ah well, it will serve it's purpose!
> 
> Holy Driver, can I see your new build?! Or did you edit your old one?


just edited the original one. added another GPU, better mobo to accommodate said GPU, upped the RAM to 32Gb. it's actually pretty easy to fill up the rest of that money when you stop overthinking it


----------



## Fulvin




----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*


haha


----------



## Mournful3ch0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha! Alright, here. I built a server for teh luls, czech it out.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I decided to not go overkill for my SSD and went down to a 240 GB Mushkin. Eases the budget a little.









That said I wonder if a 1000+ watt PSU is really necessary even with the two 7950s in Crossfire.


----------



## barkinos98

well, since i managed to squeeze the keyboard in the main rig budget, i've did some changes to the update "rig"(basically parts list): http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5135621
the rest are same


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> Haha! Alright, here. I built a server for teh luls, czech it out.


Throwing a bunch of hard drives into a PC doesn't make it a server. Assuming you plan to run them in RAID, you should buy drives that are intended for that purpose. Depending on the configuration you plan to run, it may also be worth considering a dedicated RAID controller.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*


Oh Fulvin...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> Haha! Alright, here. I built a server for teh luls, czech it out.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I decided to not go overkill for my SSD and went down to a 240 GB Mushkin. Eases the budget a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I wonder if a 1000+ watt PSU is really necessary even with the two 7950s in Crossfire.


1000W would be overkill. A solid 750W or an 800W if you must is more than enough. Unless of course you have a million HDD, lights, pumps, blu-ray drives, rave party, etc. etc. etc., extreme OC, etc. etc. etc. - insert overkill item here - etc. So yeah. 60% of the time it works every time. You should be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well, since i managed to squeeze the keyboard in the main rig budget, i've did some changes to the update "rig"(basically parts list): http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5135621
> the rest are same


Seems as if that is one nice water cooling overhaul to an already nice pc you have.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Throwing a bunch of hard drives into a PC doesn't make it a server. Assuming you plan to run them in RAID, you should buy drives that are intended for that purpose. Depending on the configuration you plan to run, it may also be worth considering a dedicated RAID controller.


heheheheh


----------



## blooder11181

congrats pedro.
now i want high end 486 rig like this page


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Do what?


----------



## Brutuz

How are we meant to get an entire rig for $2500? I can't even fit the HDD in that...


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> How are we meant to get an entire rig for $2500? I can't even fit the HDD in that...


Dont worry. They don't make em like they used to. The newer parts are just plain cheap compared to that quality hdd


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Lol


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Thrown in one of these so you hit the 2.5k mark.

PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/western-digital-internal-hard-drive-wd1000dhtz
Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236243

1TB 10,000 RPM WD VelociRaptor.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I haven't seen many SFF build here.. this should fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigbuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4173456
> 
> - Intel i5 3570K @ £175
> - Asus Maximus V Gene @ £150
> - Samsung 840 Pro 256GB @ £180
> - Samsung Green 1.35V 8Gb (still available in the UK) @ £67
> - EVGA Supernova @ £75
> - Parvum Systems S1.0 Matte Black @ £130
> - EVGA 670 FTW 2GB Signature 2 @ £320
> - QNIX QX2710 @ £210
> - Swiftech H220 @ £107
> 
> Audio
> 
> - EHP-O2D Miniature Desktop Headphone Amplifier with USB DAC (ODAC) @ £187
> 
> Total: £1601
> Total: $2450
> 
> I think the solution may be 155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Updated the rig a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Updated quite a bit, pleased with it now.


hey guys, I changed my built here and there.. what do you guys think?


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Thrown in one of these so you hit the 2.5k mark.
> 
> PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/western-digital-internal-hard-drive-wd1000dhtz
> Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236243
> 
> 1TB 10,000 RPM WD VelociRaptor.


meh... Might as well get this.


----------



## Mournful3ch0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> meh... Might as well get this.


As I have heard, SSDs have very few read/write cycles as compared to a standard HDD, making them a poor choice for a main hard drive, sorry to say.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> As I have heard, SSDs have *very few* read/write cycles as compared to a standard HDD, *making them a poor choice for a main hard drive*, sorry to say.


They have a shorter lifespan true, but I wouldn't go as far as to say they aren't recommended for main drives (I am assuming you mean boot (OS) drive).


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> As I have heard, SSDs have very few read/write cycles as compared to a standard HDD, making them a poor choice for a main hard drive, sorry to say.


The point of a 10,000 RPM VelociRaptor is the speed. If you want long-term reliability you should just set up a NAS.


----------



## failwheeldrive

SSD's are becoming increasingly reliable with every new model. The vast majority of current SSDs will become obsolete long before they die. Take the Samsung 840 Pro for instance: it's backed by a standard 5 year warranty, meaning the average enthusiast will have upgraded to a new SSD years before the warranty is even up. Besides budget constraints, IDK why anyone would go with a conventional HDD over an SSD for a boot drive these days. Hell, I quit using platters altogether, even when it comes to storage.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> As I have heard, SSDs have very few read/write cycles as compared to a standard HDD, making them a poor choice for a main hard drive, sorry to say.


HDDs are technically unlimited compared to an SSD, but under normal circumstances you'll be using the SSD for at least 5-10 years before you hit that. It's a non-issue, I reformat more than most people and both of my SSDs are rated to last until *at least* late 2020. Most likely a VR will be well and truly dead from some other issue while the SSD still works perfectly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> They have a shorter lifespan true, but I wouldn't go as far as to say they aren't recommended for main drives (I am assuming you mean boot (OS) drive).


They have a longer lifespan overall, the rated writes is a minimum number so while 3000-5000 cycles is what it's rated for you might be able to even pull double or triple that number in the real world.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> How are we meant to get an entire rig for $2500? I can't even fit the HDD in that...


Plan to go back in time or what?


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> How are we meant to get an entire rig for $2500? I can't even fit the HDD in that...


This dates me but I can remember the first "high-capacity" magnetic HDD I ever saw in person... the old IBM 3330 setup my dad and his co-worker had for the local office of the numismatics firm they worked for... the things was almost as big as I was (mind you I believe this was circa 1986)... HDDs that weighed as much as I did and held more than 60 times the data that a single 5.25 floppy for my Commodore 64's 1541 FDD.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> This dates me but I can remember the first "high-capacity" magnetic HDD I ever saw in person... the old IBM 3330 setup my dad and his co-worker had for the local office of the numismatics firm they worked for... the things was almost as big as I was (mind you I believe this was circa 1986)... HDDs that weighed as much as I did and held more than 60 times the data that a single 5.25 floppy for my Commodore 64's 1541 FDD.


So it had a wopping 72mb!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I7-3930K
> 
> ASrock extreme11
> 
> 4 x gtx titans
> 
> 64GB (8x8) Corsair dominator
> 
> EVGA nova nex 1500 watt PSU
> 
> 4- 500GB Samsung 840 pro SSD's Raid 0
> 
> 2- western digital black 4TB Hd's
> 
> 1 16x LG blu ray burner.
> 
> windows 8 pro 64bit
> 
> custom loop water cooling, including blocks and backplates for all 4 titans, the cpu, ram, and mobo chipset
> 
> approx cost, a little over 10 grand


I approve.


----------



## Jianni123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I like it! Looks good...What about spending a bit more and getting an ssd for the snappy OS/App loading?


Right now I'm happy with this! I mean, I could upgrade to a SSD soon. To be honest I don't mind slow load times!


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> So it had a wopping 72mb!


Nope, it had a capacity of an incredible 100MB. It was the replacement for a monstrous HDD from OSI of 10- 15"platters in a floor stand with it's own 220V line (the lights dimmed every time they turned it on until it reached it's peak speed of 1,800RPM), it weighed like 350 lbs and held an incredible 1MB per platter... It's very telling of how much things have changed in my lifetime when you consider that at at less than 1% of the weight and platter space, and for less than 1% of the price they paid for that OSI HDD system in 1980, I can get a HDD today that can hold more than 100,000 times the data.


----------



## Mournful3ch0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> ... It's very telling of how much things have changed in my lifetime when you consider that at at less than 1% of the weight and platter space, and for less than 1% of the price they paid for that OSI HDD system in 1980, I can get a HDD today that can hold more than 100,000 times the data.


Reminds me of this chart on Wikipedia of the cost of a GigaFLOP over the years.
In 1961, it cost *8.1 trillion dollars* for one, whilst today it costs a meagre $0.73. 50 years changes things quite a bit.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yamila*
> 
> Slight modification.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Xt4f


A few ways you could improve your build:

I'd ditch the Corsair AIO closed loops. They are complete crap.




The 32GB of ram is rather overkill even if the 2011 socket supports it. I have 16GB in my system and I never use past 8 at most. Cutting it in half will save you 140USD.

The PSU is overkill for your build considering it's only two 670s and a 2011. I'd say a solid Silverstone 800W would be more than enough with room to OC. That'll save you another 100USD. Also your motherboard doesn't support 2133 ram. The max support is 1866.

Also not sure if you are aware but you have two different Blu-Ray burners. Only really need one if you even need a blu-ray burner. I've never seen someone burn blu-ray disk for anything that a thumb drive couldn't handle.

Just my







. Also you can take the saved money and apply it to a better cooling system and better case.









Edit: You still need 25 contributing post to qualify meaning you would need 25 post that benefit the website outside of posting your dream rig and updating it.


----------



## BigBoris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> They make a 3 Gig 670? I thought it was only 2 and 4 considering it's much easier to just double stuff.
> It's put in a randomizer. You make a build, your post then gets a number (rather you get a number), thrown into a pool of other numbers and a randomizer picks a random number. If the person is eligible, they win. If not then they just draw again. Details are on the first page. OP


I hope I'm eligible when the drawing takes place. I really need this opportunity.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Xobj
> 
> Guys do you think this is good enough for Nvidia surround?
> 3 monitors but not in 3d


You can do much better.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nous*
> 
> Here is mine!!! This is too much of a dream to pass!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/XI0p
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/XI0p/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/XI0p/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Amazon Canada)
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($129.99 @ NCIX)
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($279.00 @ Canada Computers)
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($112.77 @ DirectCanada)
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($248.99 @ Newegg Canada)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($587.81 @ DirectCanada)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($587.81 @ DirectCanada)
> Power Supply: NZXT HALE 90 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($115.88 @ Canada Computers)
> Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ Canada Computers)
> Total: $2442.23
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-16 15:54 EDT-0400)
> 
> ...Only if possible...


This disgusts me....


----------



## Nous

Am I not supposed to do this?

Please delete my post then.


----------



## PedroC1999

Sorry Mate, I didnt mean it like that.

Thing is, you joined 2hours ago, and already trying to participate. Please build up your post count please with helpful posts, then youl be accepted


----------



## Nous

I have been reading this forum for quite a while but never joined. But I guess I shoulda participate more before doing this. Sry.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Sorry Mate, I didnt mean it like that.
> 
> Thing is, you joined 2hours ago, and already trying to participate. Please build up your post count please with helpful posts, then youl be accepted


Yeah this.

Mutli maybe?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

?
does the post count only apply to this specific thread or can it be spread across multipal threads?

im also fairly new here on ocn.but i jump on in.in a trhead i spot were a can see i might be of some help.


----------



## PedroC1999

Just overall number of posts, but if you do get picked, and Admin see's yyour new, he will go through all your posts to see if their good etc, as you may/may not deserve it etc. and BTW, I wasn't referring to anyone


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> This disgusts me....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Sorry Mate, I didnt mean it like that.
> 
> Thing is, you joined 2hours ago, and already trying to participate. Please build up your post count please with helpful posts, then youl be accepted


deleted


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanx pedro.i know yo werent referrrrriing to any 1.
yo know funny thing thow ive read threw this whole thread and the few times sm1 needs advise compared to just upgrades and dream rig entries equal:
3 out of 10.so its not easy being helpfull when theres not much help to be given.
maybe if they alow your count of posts to be from different threads on ocn it would be more fair to who eva they pic.i try to help
asap as possable.but who has time to be on the net 24/7 to help every1 when theres work/kids ectc.
ps hav u started with the new build?
please im dying to c your new setup?!!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Just keep at it, and build log is in sig


----------



## X-PREDATOR

cool.ill check yo sig later asap
thanx


----------



## NinjaSushi2

So what was it like winning? I think if I won I'd go straight to the Casino next. hahaha


----------



## PedroC1999

Very Exciting. I was about to watch Fast 5 when I found out, then I swore to myself thjat I have to finish the film before celebrating


----------



## NinjaSushi2

LOL. So How do you get your rig to show up in the sig. My won't for some reason or I just can't see mine.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> LOL. So How do you get your rig to show up in the sig. My won't for some reason or I just can't see mine.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/10


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Thanks.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/10


everytime i see your profile pic i giggle... that with this.. PRICELESS


----------



## azrael36

updated my ultimate rig!







I would sell my







soul







to win one of these


----------



## seraph84

i think i value my soul a bit more than my computer lol


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Why?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I always look at this thread and think 'what if I ACTUALLY win a rig'
But then I remember I never win anything. Maybe I'll just sell my igloo to raise money instead and go back to doing magic tricks....


----------



## PedroC1999

Just for the record, the money transfer is happening tonight


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I always look at this thread and think 'what if I ACTUALLY win a rig'
> But then I remember I never win anything. Maybe I'll just sell my igloo to raise money instead and go back to doing magic tricks....


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Just for the record, the money transfer is happening tonight


nb4 strip club.


----------



## NeoReaper

Hey Guys!
Nice Dream Rigs being posted








You never guessed what?! Today, I sorted out a few cables in my rig and it wouldn't turn on, I had a mental panic attack then found out it was the Ram stick sticking out... =P


----------



## NinjaSushi2

..


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jianni123*
> 
> Shall I post a new rig or just edit my last one like somebody said?
> 
> If I post a new one but not delete the old post, then the old post would count only if I'm correct?


edit just edit.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> Nice Dream Rigs being posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never guessed what?! Today, I sorted out a few cables in my rig and it wouldn't turn on, I had a mental panic attack then found out it was the Ram stick sticking out... =P


do you have an original post with the link to it? besides sig. best do that unless you already have.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krinkleneck*
> 
> I need a college rig that will last me through my degree, and this is what I came up with. I have all the other components that I could want that aren't listed, but this will put it all together for me.
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5205008
> that is what it is listed at, but some prices fluctuate
> *
> Welcome to Planet Bob*
> 
> *MOBO*
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard *429.99*
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i7-3820 *299.99*
> *HDD*
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive *134.99*
> *CPU cooling*
> XIGMATEK Dark Knight II *50.99*
> *RAM*
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory *229.99*
> *Graphics Cards*
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970 3GB *419.99*
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970 3GB *419.99*
> Total for graphics 839.98
> *Case*
> NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case *119.99*
> *Case cooling*
> Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm SSO2-Bearing *29.49*
> *PSU*
> CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W *139.99*
> *OS*
> Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit *139.99*
> 
> Creative total after a 14 hour shift with a fluctuating market of *≈ 2,441.39*


Hmph.


----------



## Celisuis

Hoping I win next month!

Could really do with a new build.


----------



## dr.evil

can i dream on divide my dreaming machine into two for my wife?? please tell me i can


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86*
> 
> My Rig
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5207573
> 
> Total cost = 1457.99
> 
> It's amusing that my "omg" rig is almost half the price of the giveaway lol.


My original rig wasn't much more than yours lol. you could upgrade that gpu to a 7870 though. or 7970, it's not like you would go over budget.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86*
> 
> My Rig
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5207573
> 
> Total cost = 1457.99
> 
> It's amusing that my "omg" rig is almost half the price of the giveaway lol.


Your chances or winning aren't affected by the cost of the computer ,so why not just fill out the full $2500?


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> can i dream on divide my dreaming machine into two for my wife?? please tell me i can


why not? if your dream rig is matching His and Her towers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Your chances or winning aren't affected by the cost of the computer ,so why not just fill out the full $2500?


doesn't hurt to have more than you need.


----------



## Twist86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> My original rig wasn't much more than yours lol. you could upgrade that gpu to a 7870 though. or 7970, it's not like you would go over budget.


I have a 7850 2GB so I figured I would just crossfire, reason I spent a bit more on the motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Your chances or winning aren't affected by the cost of the computer ,so why not just fill out the full $2500?


I know but greed has it's limits and the system built is far more than I need. I would settle for the board/cpu/memory honestly and be tickled silly. Who knows that extra $1000 they save might just go into another contest and make someone elses day.


----------



## Xin

Hmm... Did overclock Jesus pass by? It seems so calm all of a sudden.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 7850 2GB so I figured I would just crossfire, reason I spent a bit more on the motherboard.
> I know but greed has it's limits and the system built is far more than I need. I would settle for the board/cpu/memory honestly and be tickled silly. Who knows that extra $1000 they save might just go into another contest and make someone elses day.


I don't really see it as greed in any way, but it's your opinion I guess


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

as another month goes by my heart grows heavier and heavier to the thought of possibly winning one of these! I'm still on outdated DDR2 and Phenom x3


----------



## Twist86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't really see it as greed in any way, but it's your opinion I guess


Well didn't mean to imply others were but for me the list I made was pretty dang greedy on my end haha.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86*
> 
> Well didn't mean to imply others were but for me the list I made was pretty dang greedy on my end haha.


It's a $2500 *ultimate* rig giveaway. Live a little


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> It's a $2500 *ultimate* rig giveaway. Live a little


Seriously.


----------



## Mournful3ch0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> as another month goes by my heart grows heavier and heavier to the thought of possibly winning one of these! I'm still on outdated DDR2 and Phenom x3


2gb DDR2 on a Core2Duo! Get on my level!


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> New proposed build - dual G34, upgradable to quad, rig for Folding!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Supermicro-H8QGi+-F SWTX quad G34 - $658.99
> 
> CPU: 2x AMD Opteron 6174 off of eBay - $1000ish
> 
> RAM: 2x Mushkin Silverline 16GB (4x4GB) kits - (2x $119.99) $239.98
> 
> PSU: Corsair AX1200 - $239.99
> 
> Cooling: 2x Noctua NH-U9DO - (2 * 69.99) $139.98
> 
> Total: $2276.96
> 
> PcPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/YeEJ
> RigBuilder: **soon**


you can get some cheaper ram for this rigs purpose. i believe with the G34 boards, it helps to have all 4 ram slots populated for each cpu. fill it with 2GB sticks and call it good.

you should also have no problem finding 6174s for cheaper than $500 on ebay. you can get 6172s now for $150 if you keep an eye out for them.


----------



## golfergolfer

Posting again to bump up in subs and made a few changes.

This really would be amazing to win! I would not disappoint with the build! Good luck to all and thanks admin!

Dream Scratch Build





EDIT: Models were just made so I could figure out how to actually build it lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Posting again to bump up in subs and made a few changes.
> 
> This really would be amazing to win! I would not disappoint with the build! Good luck to all and thanks admin!
> 
> Dream Scratch Build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Models were just made so I could figure out how to actually build it lol


Would you use a PCI-e extender to connect the GPU then?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Would you use a PCI-e extender to connect the GPU then?


90 deg adapters are cheap, and available for either orientation (thanks, 1U server market).


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Would you use a PCI-e extender to connect the GPU then?


I would be using a PCI-e Ribbon type extender for the GPU instead of a 90 degree adapter. The reason for this is if I used a 90 one then the fan on the GPU would be facing the opposite way and I prefer having it the way you see above







Would be so much fun to win this now lol







I pray to the random generator gods


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> 2gb DDR2 on a Core2Duo! Get on my level!


commodore here.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> My Dream Rig would consist of these components and more!
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5176941
> 
> *Cpu*=I7-3770k http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
> *MOBO*= Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 (love the Gigabyte boards!!) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128569
> *PSU*= Corsair AX1200 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014
> *GPU*= 2x EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked in SLI http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130769
> *SSD*= Samsung 840 pro 256 GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193
> *HDD*= WD Velociraptor 1TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236243
> *CASE*= Corsair Obsidian 900D http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139019
> *MEMORY*= Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233287
> *Total= ~$2853*
> 
> *COOLING*= Alphacool Nexxos XT45 480 Radiator + 2x Alphacool nexxos XT45 360 radaitors http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32766
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32765
> 
> *FITTINGS*= EK compression fittings http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346_365
> 
> *EK CPU water block* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_498_490&products_id=34419
> 
> *PUMP*= SWIFTECH mcp655 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=34909
> 
> *RESERVOIR*= EK Res X3 400 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_659&products_id=36032
> 
> *2x Ek GPU water blocks*. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=35691
> 
> *Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing Onyx Black* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_413_292_1153
> Total=~$900
> 
> Thank You OCN and the community for making this site the best in my opinion!!!!


A little update!: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5176941

Basically I would swap out the 900D for a case that I designed and built. It would eb a walla mounted case with the main case housing the mobo, GPUS, pumps HDD, and optical drive. It would have two reservoirs on either side of the case. Last it would have separate housings for the radiators with push pull configurations inside them. Whether I win or not I am going to build this case buuuuuuuut it would be nice to have some components to put inside it









Heres a render Mockup I did. Sorry for the watermark as Indigo stated it was free for 30 days and I have used it for two:



Yes the GPU's would be mounted horizontally and I would use a PCI ribbon extension to connect them.


----------



## vipirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> 2gb DDR2 on a Core2Duo! Get on my level!
> 
> 
> 
> commodore here.
Click to expand...

Macbook pro 13 inch 2010 model, beat that! Haha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipirius*
> 
> Macbook pro 13 inch 2010 model, beat that! Haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Currently on the MB PRO 15" 2010 model, I'm just about done with this junk. I'm sure the outdated builds most users here outperforms my laptop...









EDIT: ARGH! I'M ABOUT TO GO HE-MAN ON THIS MOFO!


----------



## vipirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vipirius*
> 
> Macbook pro 13 inch 2010 model, beat that! Haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on the MB PRO 15" 2010 model, I'm just about done with this junk. I'm sure the outdated builds most users here outperforms my laptop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ARGH! I'M ABOUT TO GO HE-MAN ON THIS MOFO!
Click to expand...

I blame my teenage stupidity. I can actually browse the internet faster on my s3 than on my p.o.s macbook.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> Currently on the MB PRO 15" 2010 model, I'm just about done with this junk. I'm sure the outdated builds most users here outperforms my laptop...


MB PRO 15" 2009 model. GOML


----------



## everlast4291987

I noticed my name was not in the list of people here so this is post will have my rig

be back later with a update


----------



## neo0031

Does it matter if I keep updating my original entry post's components, or should I enter a new reply for each new/major revision?

Yeah I'm quite indecisive...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Does it matter if I keep updating my original entry post's components, or should I enter a new reply for each new/major revision?
> 
> Yeah I'm quite indecisive...


Edit the original post.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyrunner*
> 
> Update
> This build im actually thinking about moding into a desk!
> 
> COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Black Steel body, Front Mesh, Plastic bezel ATX Desktop Computer Case
> Item #: N82E16811119265
> Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
> $10.00 Mail-in Rebate Card
> $99.99
> 
> ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Mini Small Form Factor Game ...
> Item #: N82E16814121768
> Return Policy: VGA Standard Return Policy
> Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
> $1,199.97
> ($399.99 each)
> 
> Thermaltake Toughpower Grand TPG-1200M 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 & EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD ...
> Item #: N82E16817153145
> Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
> -$70.00 Instant
> $319.99
> $249.99
> 
> G.SKILL Sniper Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-2133C10Q-32GSR
> Item #: N82E16820231664
> Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy
> $289.99
> 
> MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> Item #: N82E16813130686
> Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
> Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
> -$10.00 Instant
> $179.99
> $169.99
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
> Item #: N82E16819116501
> Return Policy: CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
> Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
> $329.99
> Subtotal: $2,339.92


A good 650W PSU can handle this rig nicely, why not save that money and spend more on an SSD or an HDD?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> A good 650W PSU can handle this rig nicely, why not save that money and spend more on an SSD or an HDD?


That's a Tri-SLI setup there, so a 650 won't cut it. Although it would fit better than the 1200 watt unit in the XB.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> A good 650W PSU can handle this rig nicely, why not save that money and spend more on an SSD or an HDD?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Tri-SLI setup there, so a 650 won't cut it. Although it would fit better than the 1200 watt unit in the XB.
Click to expand...

Didn't notice the Tri SLI part... thanks for pointing that out to me. A good 850W will handle that pretty well though I think.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Didn't notice the Tri SLI part... thanks for pointing that out to me. A good 850W will handle that pretty well though I think.


Youd be cutting it pretty close, but it will work.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Didn't notice the Tri SLI part... thanks for pointing that out to me. A good 850W will handle that pretty well though I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Youd be cutting it pretty close, but it will work.
Click to expand...

If you can find a good 900W or 950W then you are golden, but otherwise you are up to a 1000W which is still quite overkill.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If you can find a good 900W or 950W then you are golden, but otherwise you are up to a 1000W which is still quite overkill.


There's nothing wrong with getting a bigger psu than needed. psu's are normally most efficient around 50% load so actually the more overkill the better if you can afford it.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Edited my entry post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4660#post_19921559


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with getting a bigger psu than needed. psu's are normally most efficient around 50% load so actually the more overkill the better if you can afford it.


This only applies if you intend to run the system at 100% load around the clock, but in all other scenarious smaller PSU will become more efficient for it won't get to run at minimalistic loads even when idle making it more efficient. Very few people run their gaming systems at maximum load 24/7.


----------



## PedroC1999

CMon! go big or go home!

You can even chuck a Titan in if you want!


----------



## stnz

I agree with Le Pedro


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I agree with Le Pedro


I do, as well. That's why my dream rig entry has a Case Labs case, ridiculous custom loop, and whole bunches of hifi audio equipment.


----------



## briddell

Darn you, double post :|


----------



## ledzepp3

Le rig has been updated.. again


----------



## stnz

Total cost of your entry bridell ?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Its only 2 more weeks until the winner is announced. SO PUMPED ALREADY!


----------



## PedroC1999

Can I win again?


----------



## AlDyer

I have to remember to update my rig soon too. I think I want eyefinity goodness with center screen being touch just to see how windows 8 plays out with touch screens


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can I win again?


If you do that would be awesome and they should let it happen if it does









OR if you do, you can give it to me







lol


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can I win again?


LOL, *NO.*


----------



## PedroC1999

I would like to see StormX2's face if I won again, he would problably cry...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I would like to see StormX2's face if I won again, he would problably cry...


I sure would. Then I would go around my house punching holes in the walls.


----------



## protzman

kinda funny, havent been in here since they said last months winner, and for some reason people still think this is a discussion thread...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I sure would. Then I would go around my house punching holes in the walls.


Lol, All I would do if I won is submet 10 lottery tickets, lets see if I can use my luck somewhere else!


----------



## Daredevil 720

So I'm guessing this month's winner will be able to choose a GTX780, maybe even a Haswell.


----------



## delusion87

I have not seen either anywhere


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4975151/version/4975153
> 
> *Mobo:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 -- $240
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K -- $330
> 
> *GPU:* EVGA GTX 680 4GB (w/ EVGA backplate) -- $550
> 
> *GPU Waterblock:* EK-FC680 GTX - Acetal + EN -- $120
> 
> *Ram:* Crucial Ballistix Elite 16GB (4 x 4GB) -- $170
> 
> *Power Supply:* Corsair AX850 -- $160
> 
> *Headphones:* Denon AH-D2000 -- $400
> 
> *Headphone Amplifier:* Schiit Asgard II -- $250
> 
> *Headphone DAC:* Schiit Bifrost -- $350
> 
> *Total:* Roughly $2600 (w/ shipping)
> 
> *Good luck everyone else!*


@Pedro: I still find it hard to believe how you've managed to have about 3800 posts already within only 5 Months, lol. It is maddness!









and....10 more days till JUNE!


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks for reminging me, this is my 4month anniversary of joining this forum, GOD! Allot of stuff has happened since I joined!


----------



## R3apR369

Hurry! One more post and you'll hit 3800!

(Here I am now, wasting space...)


----------



## PedroC1999

lol



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ledzepp3

Bam- updated again...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I wouldnt build just one rig, it would be a compilation of used parts here from OCN. My dream rig would be an overclockers paradise with every choice CPU, mobo, RAM, and GPU that has the most OC potential. I would snatch up as many parts as I could and go into an overclocking frenzy. HWBot would love me, haters would hate me, and my wife would be like,"when are you coming to bed".


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

As June draws closer i get more and more exited. Even though i know on the 2nd or 3rd i'll just be disappointed and wait for July.

Although it would be a fantastic birthday present from OCN (June 6th)


----------



## jocelyn

EDIT, somehow missed the whole "lurkers need not apply" part.

Oh well, good luck everyone that's eligible!


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loonies*
> 
> New List *older have been deleted*
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i5 3570k 3.4Ghz Cache 6MB [Box] Socket LGA 1155 - Unlocked
> 
> Motherboard[/B]
> ASUS Maximus V Extreme (LGA1155, Intel Z77, DDR3, SATA3, USB3)
> 
> *Graphics*
> Sapphire Radeon HD7970 3GB DDR5 384 Bit OC Version
> Sapphire Radeon HD7970 3GB DDR5 384 Bit OC Version
> 
> *RAM*
> Corsair DDR3 Dominator Platinum PC12800 8GB (2X4GB) - CMD8GX3M2A1600C9
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> Intel SSD 240GB 335 Series
> WDC Green caviar 2 tb (got this from my external harddrive but enclosure is broken)
> 
> *Case*
> Cooler Master Stryker (SGC-5000W-KWN1)
> 
> *PSU*
> Seasonic P860 860W Full Modular - Platinum
> 
> *HSF*
> Cooler Master HYPER 212X
> 
> *Monitor*
> DELL 23\" U2312HM LED IPS - Full HD - 8ms - Analog DVI Display Port 4 x USB
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/obem6xj
> 
> well that's from my local store, buying on-line or from other country make tax very expensive here...
> 
> 1$ = Rp. 9800 (i'm round up) or 1$ = Rp. 9900 (for paypall)
> 
> i'm need this for my last assigment, n i just got 400$ roughly to make a new computer, but this one for simulation, so i need really good parts to work with. make my dream come true please :cateyes rolling:
> 
> Or anyone want to help me for giving advise for 400$ build please referrer from this http://www.enterkomputer.com/simulasi.php
> 
> I'm covering for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *155*


You know you could just pick the parts and have them shipped to you, bought from the states.

You might be able to squeeze in a 3770K that way, since the computer will be used for some kind of simulation.


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jocelyn*
> 
> Amazing contest, wish I had seen this sooner.
> 
> Anyway, I'll throw my ultimate rig together, a (hopefully) forward-thinking, micro-ATX dual-boot hackintosh workstation:
> 
> Base build:
> 
> *CPU*:
> - intel core i7 4770k - estimated $350 (based on ark.intel.com box price for current 3770k @ $342)
> 
> *Motherboard*:
> - Asus Maximus VI Gene - estimated $250 (based on pricing of MVG and R4G boards)
> (unless gigabyte releases an mATX Z87-UPX series board with dual thunderbolt)
> 
> *Memory*:
> - 16GB (2x 8gb kit) crucial ballistix tactical VLP - $115
> (DDR3 1600 CAS 8-8-8-24 @ 1.35v)
> 
> *GPU*:
> - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN - $999
> (or possibly a 6GB GTX 780 if the rumored specs turn out to be true)
> 
> *SSD*:
> - 2x 240GB Corsair Neutron GTX series - $440
> (separate drives for OSX and Windows, I've had too many drive failures in my life to put OS partitions on the same drive)
> 
> *HDD*:
> - 1x 2TB Seagate Desktop drive - $90
> (for sharing music, movies, photos, etc. between OSX and windows)
> 
> *Case*:
> - Silverstone Fortres FT03S (silver & white) - $165
> 
> *PSU*:
> - Corsair AX860i - $189
> 
> Cooling would be handled by a custom loop, but well, if I were to actually win these components, I'd put the $500 in watercooling equipment on my credit card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested, the planned cooling loop:
> 
> apogee drive 2 (or swiftech h220 pump/block)
> EK XXL full-cover GTX titan waterblock
> 2x XSPC AX120 radiators
> 1x black ice GTX M160 radiator
> EK Res X3 110 mini tube res
> bitspower deluxe white fittings
> primochill or XSPC black tubing
> plain distilled water + biocide






The 780 is supposed to have a 5GB model, not a 6GB model. Looks to be about 3/4 of the power of the Titan, and to be priced around $700 at launch.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmos*
> 
> well I always wanted to try Intel .So all i would need is cpu+ ram and a cooler.and mother board
> cooler would be a 212
> cpu i7 8 core k type that i can oc easy
> mother board would need intel pro to pick for me
> ram 8 gigs would need the same pro intel pro's to match my mother board
> the set would have to be bullet proof to take gaming and fold when need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I keep my pc on 24/7
> 
> ..


There are no 8-core i7s. There are quad-cores with Hyperthreading, i.e.m 8 threads, and the more extreme socket 2011 i7s that are hex-cores, with hyperthreading, with 12 threads, but only Xeons with 8-cores from Intel.

You should be a bit more explicit about what specific hardware you want.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 
> The 780 is supposed to have a 5GB model, not a 6GB model. Looks to be about 3/4 of the power of the Titan, and to be priced around $700 at launch.


Get your facts straight. It will have 3GB of VRAM and probably 6GB models will launch as well. (same as 2GB-4GB releases)

Also it's going to be more than 3/4 the power of a Titan. Leaks so far place it anywhere between 5-20% slower.

The price could be $700 at launch though.


----------



## Bmos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> There are no 8-core i7s. There are quad-cores with Hyperthreading, i.e.m 8 threads, and the more extreme socket 2011 i7s that are hex-cores, with hyperthreading, with 12 threads, but only Xeons with 8-cores from Intel.
> 
> You should be a bit more explicit about what specific hardware you want.


that's why i put i need a intel pro in my previous post to help me ..
I know nothing about intel ..the last one i used was back in the p4 days ..
I have always used amd i have a 1055t and like it alot but i just wanted to try Inel for once ..


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> There are no 8-core i7s. There are quad-cores with Hyperthreading, i.e.m 8 threads, and the more extreme socket 2011 i7s that are hex-cores, with hyperthreading, with 12 threads, but only Xeons with 8-cores from Intel.
> 
> You should be a bit more explicit about what specific hardware you want.
> 
> 
> 
> that's why i put i need a intel pro in my previous post to help me ..
> I know nothing about intel ..the last one i used was back in the p4 days ..
> I have always used amd i have a 1055t and like it alot but i just wanted to try Inel for once ..
Click to expand...

Do some research on what is good and what's not, then ask questions, it is probably the best way you could learn about this stuff.


----------



## Loonies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> You know you could just pick the parts and have them shipped to you, bought from the states.
> 
> You might be able to squeeze in a 3770K that way, since the computer will be used for some kind of simulation.


Yes, you are right mate. but......
Well, not i don't want to do it, but tax here is killer







n then custom keep the good for long time if we don't have a friend there... well... so i hope i can buy directly in my local store.


----------



## PedroC1999

And Now im mind blown... since my join, I have an average of 31posts per day!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

NN 780. For that kind of money you can get two 7970s if you look hard enough. Besides if it's 700 bucks I'd rather just buy a Titan and know I am getting the full package.


----------



## barkinos98

In anticipation of the new month, and june 4 is the day my finals finish, i'm incredibly excited. so excited that i made the 760Li a sig rig. gl to me ! (and others too lol)


----------



## PedroC1999

Good Luck Everyone!

And I still feel a bit sorry for Storm, all he wanted was a GPU


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!
> 
> And I still feel a bit sorry for Storm, all he wanted was a GPU


I hate to spam, but don't post any more, your post count matches your build log CPU.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I hate to spam, but don't post any more, your post count matches your build log CPU.


Thanks, ive ScreenShotted it.

Lol


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmos*
> 
> well I always wanted to try Intel .So all i would need is cpu+ ram and a cooler.and mother board
> cooler would be a 212
> cpu i7 8 core k type that i can oc easy
> mother board would need intel pro to pick for me
> ram 8 gigs would need the same pro intel pro's to match my mother board
> the set would have to be bullet proof to take gaming and fold when need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I keep my pc on 24/7
> 
> ..


Well, the main options on the Intel side are the following (assuming you want to overclock as you said):

i5-3570K = Z77 Chipset, 4 Ivy Bridge Cores, 4 Threads (no HyperThreading)
i7-3770K = Z77 Chipset, 4 Ivy Bridge Cores, 8 Threads (with HyperThreading)
i7-3930K = X79 Chipset, 6 Sandy Bridge Cores, 12 Threads (with HyperThreading)

The 3570K is the cheapest of the three, and the 3930K is the most expensive. Same goes for their performance.

When it comes to chipsets, you don't have to choose anything. Each of them is best suited with the mentioned chipset next to it.

The 3570K/3770K support higher frequency RAM than the 3930K (which is limited to 2400MHz RAM). However, the 3930K has some things more than just 2 more cores. The most important is that It has 40 PCI-E lanes which translates to better SLI/Crossfire bandwidth (some Z77 chipset motherboards counter that with the use of a chip called PLX) plus quad channel memory.

If you tell me which of these CPUs you'd like and what's your motherboard manufacturer preference I could pick some parts for you.


----------



## PedroC1999

^^^ Go with a 7970 to save some money, then invest in watercooling, as that air cooler wont get you very far with 12cores pounding it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> ^^^ Go with a 7970 to save some money, then invest in watercooling, as that air cooler wont get you very far with 12cores pounding it


That air cooler is more than enough for a 3930K unless you wanted to go for a ridiculous overclock.

Also it has 12 threads and 6 cores.

With the extra money left over I'd personally move up to a 4GB 680.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wevsspot*
> 
> My Dream Rig.............
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula
> Processor: Intel i7 3770K
> Memory: G.Skill Trident X (2x8Gb) DDR3 2400Mhz
> Video Card(s): MSI GTX 660 Ti x2 Sli
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb x2 RAID0
> Power Supply: Keep my Corsair HX1000
> Case: Keep my Corsair C70
> Optical Drives: Keep what I have
> OS: Windows 7 Pro
> 
> Total Price: Around $2030


Those graphics will barely be an upgrade, you can fit 680 SLi in that PSU and budget


----------



## KeyboardXpert

Just a reminder not to dampen everyone's spirits but the limit is $2500 unless you say you will cover the rest. I've seen rigs that are over $5000 and people expect that they will still win.


----------



## KeyboardXpert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> With the extra money left over I'd personally move up to a 4GB 680.


I thought the memory bandwidth was too crippled on those for 4GB to make a difference...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyboardXpert*
> 
> I thought the memory bandwidth was too crippled on those for 4GB to make a difference...


It is, but this is OCN where overkill happens.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Yeah. Some of these threads/post are head scratchers.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyboardXpert*
> 
> I thought the memory bandwidth was too crippled on those for 4GB to make a difference...


Thats why someone would buy a 384bit 7950/70







(350 Gbps is my daily clock(1800MHz))


----------



## JonathanNgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thats why someone would buy a 384bit 7950/70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (350 Gbps is my daily clock(1800MHz))


Hey, how is your pc Pedro?


----------



## PedroC1999

Not built or ordered yet, still awaiting on the money, But my 7950 I allready had is rocking on very stable at 1180/1800


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyboardXpert*
> 
> I've seen rigs that are over $5000 and people expect that they will still win.


First post says:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - *but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.*


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyboardXpert*
> 
> Just a reminder not to dampen everyone's spirits but the limit is $2500 unless you say you will cover the rest. I've seen rigs that are over $5000 and people expect that they will still win.


You can post whatever you want regardless of price. But you'll only get entered once regardless of how many times you posted/updated your rig. Although if you did it the "right" way with rig builder then you don't even need to keep posting updates to your rig, you just update your rig builder. But even that is unnecessary. And if you win they'll just give you $2500 and you can do whatever you want with it or you can have them buy the components if you so choose.


----------



## Dorkseid

Updated my entry to switch from 1 monitor to 2. Why not?







Juggled a few other components to make room in the price, result is $2,449.91 before shipping ($50 should cover shipping right?).


----------



## HPE1000

Updated my entry and turned it into a multitasking/gaming/music/server and everything else rig, but I am not really sure if I would keep that if I won (lol, like that would happen)

I would most likely want to hold out for haswell and the next gen gpus and go mini itx server/gaming/music/productivity, but right now the hardware on the market isn't exciting me enough for that, I would LOVE to get a caselabs s3 and do my first modding project on that.


----------



## Daredevil 720

There's no need to update your rigs over and over again. Once you win you'll have a few weeks to finalize it before the money/parts are sent to you.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Updated mine from the Prodigy to the Fractal Design Node 304 White Edition. Both are great cases in my opinion but I will have the Blue Prodigy soon so another PC to use for gaming or something else, home NAS would be pretty nice to have.

Less money for parts, more money for modding xD which makes a great build log that we here just love!

-Good luck as always


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> There's no need to update your rigs over and over again. Once you win you'll have a few weeks to finalize it before the money/parts are sent to you.


I have fun doing it, so I will continue doing it.


----------



## jamdox

Did I win yet?


----------



## oipunx

Everyone updating make me want to do it







besides it's always fun to do.

Updated at page 489.
Asus Maximus Formula, still looking for a black + red rig.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> changed the specs and this time i actually made a rigbuilder version!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (all parts priced using amazon)
> 
> rigbuilder:
> MCM Evo.
> 
> good luck to everyone! and thanks again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Just updated it!


----------



## Coree

Updated mine









Good luck everybody!


----------



## GermanyChris

When do they draw straws?


----------



## Black5Lion

Am I supposed to put the entry rig in my Sig?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Am I supposed to put the entry rig in my Sig?


You don't have to if you don't want to but it is nice to show off.

It is however best to use the OCN Rig Builder and link it, I took a screen shot and upload it as well but you don't have to do that either.
For all the official rules and such please read the OP.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Yeah I read them, but I was worried I missed something after seeing many people post their rigs in their sigs.
> I did make a rigbuilder link BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check it out and tell me what you think. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5057471


What's up with this Xeon dude?


----------



## stnz

I don't get why people still buy Xeon and I get even less why would they include it in a 2500$ dream rig, any clue ?


----------



## PedroC1999

People who do rendering and workstations work for a living?


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I don't get why people still buy Xeon and I get even less why would they include it in a 2500$ dream rig, any clue ?


Individual choice - which matters most. Noting else could be there as a reason.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Am I supposed to put the entry rig in my Sig?


Is it really necessary at the first place?


----------



## stnz

I agree there, but wouldn't the 3930K be a better choice in that case ?
Also it is true, my apologies, personal choice does matter the most


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> What's up with this Xeon dude?


Well:
1-The motherboard supports it.
2-I won't be overclocking.
3-I will be using a dGPU.
4-It is much cheaper than an i7, and only slightly more expensive than a 3570k.
5-It's just a dream









edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I agree there, but wouldn't the 3930K be a better choice in that case ?
> Also it is true, my apologies, personal choice does matter the most


But it is m-itx. There are no lga 2011 itx boards :/


----------



## GermanyChris

Xeon's support ECC Ram if that's important.


----------



## jamdox

Can't run dual 3930's


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Can't run dual 3930's


Sure, but he wasn't going for dual CPUs anyway.


----------



## stnz

My bad for the reaction then, will look at my keyboard 7 times before writing something stupid








To each his needs !


----------



## Tonza

Updated my entry for this month (post #2798)







, good luck for everyone again!


----------



## delusion87

Updated mine aswell with new GPU lol


----------



## KenLautner

Gtx 780 is about 5-10% slower than titan and about $400 cheaper. Might as well choose that


----------



## TLHarrell

Just purchased parts for my new rig. Could use money to upgrade to triple 30" Dell flat panels and a second GTX 680, and start on water cooling.


----------



## Daredevil 720

A lot of people changing from Titans to 780s...


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> A lot of people changing from Titans to 780s...


I had 780 SLI listed since February... lol


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> PPD Monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


Pretty sure you can't put 4 7990s in there..









Edit: Actually you could, but 2/4 will be usable only for compute.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Pretty sure you can't put 4 7990s in there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually you could, but 2/4 will be usable only for compute.


Yeah it'll be a dedi folding rig


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Pretty sure you can't put 4 7990s in there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually you could, but 2/4 will be usable only for compute.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it'll be a dedi folding rig
Click to expand...

Where the hell are you getting 2 Xeon 2687Ws for $1200? Fleabay? Or do you already have them?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Where the hell are you getting 2 Xeon 2687Ws for $1200? Fleabay? Or do you already have them?


You can snag them on ebay for between $600-$650 usually


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meticadpa*
> 
> My rig! Boring but sensible.


Hmm... I don't think 2 DIMMs on an X79 platform and a Titan would count as sensible. I see your reasoning but it still doesn't count as sensible in my opinion.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> PPD Monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


Yes it is!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YousifNael*
> 
> Cpu: core i5 3570k
> 
> Ram: 8gb (2x4) hyper x
> 
> Mobo: Z77 chipset motherboard (gigabyte)
> 
> GPU: radeon 7970 (sappphire)
> 
> HDD: 1T
> 
> SSD: 64gb hyper x
> 
> choooooooooooooose me plz i am very poor


errr...

Get a 3770k, another 7970 and a 250gb SSD

Sounds better to me like this


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> errr...
> 
> Get a 3770k, another 7970 and a 250gb SSD
> 
> Sounds better to me like this


Why not a 4770k? Unless you can snag an ivy for a good price there is no reason to choose it over haswell chips


----------



## NeoReaper

Lets see who is lucky this month.


----------



## stnz

Dizz, the price maybe ? The CPU will be more expensive and the mobo (1150) will be more expensive as well, the performance difference isn't worth a 100$ difference


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Lets see who is lucky this month.


I wish good luck to *EVERYONE!!*







_-just kidding I wish good luck for me-_


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello Collin, nice to see you enter


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> My Dream Machine http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5218246
> 
> Current Machine http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5218123
> 
> Just To Say Congratulations To All Previous Winners And Good Luck All


The Core i7-3930K isn't compatible with the Maximus V Extreme. CPU is LGA2011 socket, motherboard is LGA1155.

You would either have to change the CPU to 3770K, or the motherboard to Rampage IV Extreme.


----------



## Colin0912

yea was mistake on my part i just re did the rig as relised put the incorrect one on it thank for pointing it out though almost didnt notcie


----------



## barkinos98

I've set my priorities straight, i want watercooling and a SSD for my mac, so updated my rig








I really hope i win this time (or it can be storm if i get someone's word i'll be next lol)


----------



## Colin0912

We all changing are minds i changed my rig like 4/5 times today


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You can snag them on ebay for between $600-$650 usually


Wow... A few years ago I had some Gainestown Xeons, and they all sold on fleabay at my reserve / buy now prices in a single day... I got $965 each for the 5560s and $1,015 each for 5570s... It wouldn't surprise me in the least to see the used Xeons still selling like hotcakes, but I am surprised to see the prices that low, even with them being used.


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> We all changing are minds i changed my rig like 4/5 times today


I change my mind constantly, just not on my rigbuilder. I figure if I won I'd just do all my finalizing then. I do think I want to watercool it though


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> I change my mind constantly, just not on my rigbuilder. I figure if I won I'd just do all my finalizing then. I do think I want to watercool it though


i have to agree with you there tbh im sure if i ever happened to win i look at rig designer and think could do with out that and that lol


----------



## neo0031

I know what you all mean about changing mind.







. I've changed my original post about 6 times making big and small edits.


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I know what you all mean about changing mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've changed my original post about 6 times making big and small edits.


i just done it again lol on my rigbuilder







end day until you have chance to buy it i think the mind think so this and that as so on i find until i think right got this money i want these parts then break it down you finally relise what you can afford


----------



## neo0031

Yep. Makes me realise how out of reach some of my expectations are.

And also how poor I am right now that I can afford a new case.


----------



## Colin0912

I Work and all my wages go on house think lucky if get 20 pound end each month so I share your pain


----------



## StayFrosty

Come on I can't be the only one who changed out my rig and put in Haswell and two GTX 780's.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Come on I can't be the only one who changed out my rig and put in Haswell and two GTX 780's.


I will do that once waterblocks come out for them.


----------



## azrael36

please let me lucky this month!


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I will do that once waterblocks come out for them.


EK says their current blocks are compatible.


----------



## stnz

Nah, frosty ! We all did it, but We added a full custom loop, some LEDs and a case lab case. The 1500w PSU is so obvious I won't mention it.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Come on I can't be the only one who changed out my rig and put in Haswell and two GTX 780's.


That configuration sounds like it could be a winner.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I will do that once waterblocks come out for them.
> 
> 
> 
> EK says their current blocks are compatible.
Click to expand...

For the 780? My OCD wants a block that says GTX 780, not anything else. I will be fine with the same CPU block that they currently have, but a new GPU block is a must.


----------



## oipunx

Everyone changing to GTX 780 SLI and I still thinking I'm setup with GTX 680 SLI









Good luck everyone!


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qbz77*
> 
> this is my idea of a lil bad ass
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5219756


It nice to see everyone different ideas makes you think would mine look better with this etc


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Everyone changing to GTX 780 SLI and I still thinking I'm setup with GTX 680 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!


The difference between a 680 SLI and a 780 SLI setup is quite big. I would reconsider.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> im in
> 
> a rig i would want and dream over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5219693


A single 780 would be quite the downgrade from a dual 670 SLI setup.


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> For the 780? My OCD wants a block that says GTX 780, not anything else. I will be fine with the same CPU block that they currently have, but a new GPU block is a must.


doh! thought you meant cpus. sorry


----------



## NewHighScore

I've updated my rig for an ultimate itx single gpu system









*fingers crossed*


----------



## Colin0912

i like your vespula rig =] the colour sceam is what catches my attention


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> The difference between a 680 SLI and a 780 SLI setup is quite big. I would reconsider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A single 780 would be quite the downgrade from a dual 670 SLI setup.


Opps I don't have dual 670 anymore, just one now


----------



## Colin0912

i must admit unless you have purpose for needing dual graphics not huge point sometimes cause not all games support it for example 2 yrs back and not all current ones support it either


----------



## PedroC1999

Not all, but the majority of games do support it now, either through .ini fixes, or nativly


----------



## Colin0912

yes main stream developers include it for example MMO called world tanks been running for some time no dual support i do agree you are seeing more games supporting it but depending on genre or type seems to be the decider


----------



## Daredevil 720

I haven't seen a single modern AAA title that won't support my SLI setup. Just that last Most Wanted that's just for laughs...

Most games that don't support SLI don't need it anyway.


----------



## Colin0912

any way on topic games weren't they meant to be making games in future for 64 bit architecture only?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> i like your vespula rig =] the colour sceam is what catches my attention


Thank you <3. I put a lot of planning into it and too much money!


----------



## Colin0912

we all say too much money but i bet if some one gave you it again you remake it all


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> I didn't want to be to greedy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7 3770K Quad-Core 3.5GHz (3.9GHz TurboBoost), 8MB Cache $309 (USD)
> from: amazon.com
> 
> Motherboard
> MSI Z77IA-E53 (USB 3.0, SATA 6Gb/s, WiFi) $148.99 (USD)
> from: amazon.com
> 
> Graphics
> 3GB EVGA GTX 780 $659 (USD)
> from: amazon.com
> 
> RAM
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz (2x8GB) $124.99 (USD)
> from: amazon.com
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840 Pro Series
> Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD128 128GB 2.5-inch SSD $129.99 (USD)
> from: amazon.com $139.99 Visit Store
> 
> Optical Drive
> 12X Blu-ray (BD) Disc Combo
> LG 12X Blu-ray Combo Drive SATA Model UH12NS29 $49.99 (USD)
> from: amazon.com $47.99 Visit Store
> 
> OS
> Genuine MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit Edition $89.95 (USD)
> from: amazon.com
> 
> Power
> 850 Watt Corsair TX850M $124.99 (USD)
> from: amazon.com
> 
> Case
> Bitfenix Prodigy (Black)
> BitFenix Prodigy Black mITX $89.98 (USD)
> 
> Total: $1734.98


Nothin greedy about winning a prize bro! Fill that up with an extra $650.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Nothin greedy about winning a prize bro! Fill that up with an extra $650.


Indeed, slap in a second 780 dude!


----------



## Colin0912

Can Some One Tell me this is there a major difference between the PRO and Non Pro On the samsung 840 SSD's?


----------



## Gabkicks

Non pro has TLC nand which is supposed to have a shorter lifespan and also it comes with slower write speeds and shorter warranty. pro has MLC flash, faster write speeds and longer warranty.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353503/samsung-840-vs-840-pro
There's quite a few threads discussing the pro vs nonpro in this forum alone.

I juuuust purchased a 256gb pro myself







hopefully it gets here before next week. it will be my first ssd.


----------



## Colin0912

well i can tell you something i have non pro version and i love it thank you for answering my question =]


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Wow what an awesome thread - I should check this section more often.
> 
> This is my ultimate rig:
> 
> SilverStone Fortress FT02B
> Seasonic SS-760XP2
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x4GB CL 7
> ECS Golden Z77H2-AX LGA 1155
> Intel Core i5 3570K
> Noctua NH-D14
> Crucial M4 512GB
> LG 27EA83-D Black 27 inch 1440p
> GeForce GTX TItan
> 
> Total $3,440. Oh Titan, you


Why in the name of Zeus would you buy an ECS? Yikes!!


----------



## ledzepp3

Seeing as I just dumped all my money into a used 7970 and 3930K, winning this would be a total blessing!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Why in the name of Zeus would you buy an ECS? Yikes!!


I wouldn't -- it's more of a placeholder. I was in a hurry to get this up


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyv*
> 
> So, I thought I would enter myself in this.
> 
> Rig Builder Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5214274
> 
> *MOBO:* ASUS Maximus V Formula Motherboard
> *CPU:* 3770K
> *RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
> *CASE:* NZXT Switch 810
> *PSU:* Corsair AX1200i (although could probably go to the 860/860i)
> *SSD1*: Intel 330 120gb
> *HDD:* Seagate 1TB
> *GPU(2):* Gigabyte 780 (however this would change *depending on block availability*)
> *Cooling:* All water cooled (CPU, GPUs)
> 
> However no doubt this will change again next week and the week after. It comes to a about $2500 without cooling, a different case (as a placeholder)


AFAIK a Titan waterblock would fit a GTX780 nicely.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisant*
> 
> *The answer to that trick question is 69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> MB: MSI X79-GD45 Plus
> Gfx:2xNvidia Geforce titan
> Total cost: 2,500 tax/shipping included
> 
> Goodluck to everyone and hopefully someone who has an old pc wins


Really?


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisant*
> 
> The answer to that trick question is 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> MB: MSI X79-GD45 Plus
> Gfx:2xNvidia Geforce titan
> Total cost: 2,500 tax/shipping included
> 
> Goodluck to everyone and hopefully someone who has an old pc wins


Wow short and sweet rig and hell price lol


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisant*
> 
> The answer to that trick question is 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> MB: MSI X79-GD45 Plus
> Gfx:2xNvidia Geforce titan
> Total cost: 2,500 tax/shipping included
> 
> Goodluck to everyone and hopefully someone who has an old pc wins


the UP4 in your rig is better than the GD45, afaik. maybe a rampage 4 extreme/formula? lol


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i have been praying to the computer gods that i win lol


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Thanks admin for the chance to get a decent setup, here is my 'pie in the sky'
> 
> Within the confines of the 2500 USD budget, i would get:
> 
> CPU
> i7 3930K - 569.99
> 
> Graphics
> GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB (reference model EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR) -999.99
> 
> Power
> CORSAIR HX Series HX850 -169.99
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA -289.99
> 
> RAM
> CORSAIR Dominator 16GB -119.99
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 830 SSD 256 GB -159.99
> 
> Cooling
> Kryographics for GTX TITAN acrylic glass edition, nickel plated version - 140.00
> 
> All Neweg prices except the GPU block which is from Aquacomputer
> 
> Grand total=2449.94


The 3930K doesn't go with the Maximus motherboard series, you would need an X79 chipset motherboard for it (Rampage IV).


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> The difference between a 680 SLI and a 780 SLI setup is quite big. I would reconsider.


I have a 680 already, so I could go 3 SLI in the case I am the lucky winner, get a great performance and stay in a great price range, I can see how the 780 beats the 680 in any format (Single and/or SLI) but I can squish some other benefits out of the grand price by utilizing some of the stuff already have here. cof cof case, gpu cof.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> The difference between a 680 SLI and a 780 SLI setup is quite big. I would reconsider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 680 already, so I could go 3 SLI in the case I am the lucky winner, get a great performance and stay in a great price range, I can see how the 780 beats the 680 in any format (Single and/or SLI) but I can squish some other benefits out of the grand price by utilizing some of the stuff already have here. cof cof case, gpu cof.
Click to expand...

Config can change with time & the release of newer gen items would definitely have an effect on the choice. So, it won't matter at the end.


----------



## d6bmg

And yes, GTX780 looks more like a cut-down version of GTX titan.
So, it's definitely worth it's price.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> So, it's definitely worth it's price.


Nope. Just nope.

A few years back you could get the most high end card out there for half the price, but now if you want the best it will cost you an arm and a leg. Can't blame nvidia though, since they have no competitor from AMD at the present time, so they're free to do what they want.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Nice. This is what I would get with 2,500 Dolans...brace for impact, prices in the EU suck, specially in Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3770k 277.72 €/377.58 $
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H 192.92 €/248.39 $
> G.Skill Ares 8gb 2133mhz 78.95 €/100.78$
> 2xGigabyte GTX 780 1339 €/1728$
> Seasonic Platinum 860w 229 €/295.85$
> 
> See what I mean? Not only they do direct price conversion between €=$ on everything. They slap 19€ more on the 780 and then, when you do the exchange rate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand total= 2750,6 Dolans.I would spent 250 dollars more than the contest limit, but that would be spare change after OCN gifted me such an awesome rig. My old parts(955be+mobo+psu+ram+7950+one HDD)would go to my little brother, he's a musician living in Barcelona an is eager for me to update, he's been collecting my spare parts hoping he will be able to build a gaming pc before he dies, but so far having a Pentium 3&4+mobos, old DRAM/SDRAM sticks and a 6800GT/6850 hasn't done him any good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the "current" hardware I would gift him, he would only need a case and a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would keep the case(HAF 932+fans) one SSD and one HDD to happily join the OCN Dream Rig. I would ask my other little brother to customize some OCN love on the HAF panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone and a lil' more to me! 15x10+5=155. Probably don't needed but anyways...


If you won, OCN could buy the parts in the US and ship them to you. It would be cheaper this way and you could squeeze in some more parts.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> If you won, OCN could buy the parts in the US and ship them to you. It would be cheaper this way and you could squeeze in some more parts.


They could, but the negatives outweigh the positives...

-If you need to RMA, you need to send back to US
-Product could get here damaged
-Tax and shipping kills it, I tried to do that, but after the shopping list was done, including the shipping, it was more expensive than buying in the Uk
-General hassle


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> They could, but the negatives outweigh the positives...
> 
> -If you need to RMA, you need to send back to US
> -Product could get here damaged
> -Tax and shipping kills it, I tried to do that, but after the shopping list was done, including the shipping, it was more expensive than buying in the Uk
> -General hassle


I agree on the RMA part, even though many shops in my reach don't offer anything more than just plain RMA (return to manufacturer, a lot of wait time) anyway. It's the expensive shops that provide their own warranty.

As for the import taxes I'm fairly sure that they can be avoided if the stuff is sent to you by a person and not a shop, and the shipping costs can't be THAT much.

Isn't there any kind of tax on the money transfer if you decide to buy them yourself?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I agree on the RMA part, even though many shops in my reach don't offer anything more than just plain RMA (return to manufacturer, a lot of wait time) anyway. It's the expensive shops that provide their own warranty.
> 
> As for the import taxes I'm fairly sure that they can be avoided if the stuff is sent to you by a person and not a shop, and the shipping costs can't be THAT much.
> 
> Isn't there any kind of tax on the money transfer if you decide to buy them yourself?


There is, but Admin pays for all the fees


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> They could, but the negatives outweigh the positives...
> 
> -If you need to RMA, you need to send back to US
> -Product could get here damaged
> -Tax and shipping kills it, I tried to do that, but after the shopping list was done, including the shipping, it was more expensive than buying in the Uk
> -General hassle


Plus importation (Duty), I believe UK and US doesn't have FTA, which could be the worst part, paying customs to receive and if happen to use RMA.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> IUS Dolans




someone had to...


----------



## Nonehxc

If I had more PS skillz, I would make a Dolan Bill. I just like to call them Dolans instead of Dollars


----------



## Loonies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had more PS skillz, I would make a Dolan Bill. I just like to call them Dolans instead of Dollars


Woooot!!!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I agree on the RMA part, even though many shops in my reach don't offer anything more than just plain RMA (return to manufacturer, a lot of wait time) anyway. It's the expensive shops that provide their own warranty.
> 
> As for the import taxes I'm fairly sure that they can be avoided if the stuff is sent to you by a person and not a shop, and the shipping costs can't be THAT much.
> 
> Isn't there any kind of tax on the money transfer if you decide to buy them yourself?


Import taxes apply to anything being shipped in, from person or company. If you can get it by customs without having to pay much, great. If customs decides to do a spot check, the customs fee increases for not reporting the value of goods accurately.

Shipping costs will eat up a lot when going from US to EU. EG Swiftech H220 from FrozenCPU to London, UK is 52.28USD at the cheapest.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I agree on the RMA part, even though many shops in my reach don't offer anything more than just plain RMA (return to manufacturer, a lot of wait time) anyway. It's the expensive shops that provide their own warranty.
> 
> As for the import taxes I'm fairly sure that they can be avoided if the stuff is sent to you by a person and not a shop, and the shipping costs can't be THAT much.
> 
> Isn't there any kind of tax on the money transfer if you decide to buy them yourself?


Good for me, here we have a few services. Since many people buy things from the US, there are companies who offer you a US address. You can send your stuff to that address and they will send them to you once you confirm it, best thing is they don't have any taxes the shipping cost depends only on the weight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Import taxes apply to anything being shipped in, from person or company. If you can get it by customs without having to pay much, great. If customs decides to do a spot check, the customs fee increases for not reporting the value of goods accurately.
> 
> Shipping costs will eat up a lot when going from US to EU. EG Swiftech H220 from FrozenCPU to London, UK is 52.28USD at the cheapest.


I never had to pay customs for things I buy. Just the price specified by the cost calculator


----------



## KenLautner

I bought my Corsair TX650 v2 from US and I had to pay $20 for customs or something :3
If you're outside US then it's better to order from a store within your country.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> I bought my Corsair TX650 v2 from US and I had to pay $20 for customs or something :3
> If you're outside US then it's better to order from a store within your country.


Problem is: There are no stores that sell computer parts here :/
There are a few electronics shops but those only sell pre-built PCs and peripherals (highest end being "razer" yuk).
Only place that sells PC parts is SoftLand


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5181500
> Updated and pretty much changed everything (came out 6euro cheaper too)


Nice parts to overhaul your rig! I'm trying to get rid of mine by gifting it









If I may, can I suggest some changes? You have a good Asus AM3 board capable of Vishera support. Pairing a 780 with a PhenomII 1100T isn't gonna cut it. You're losing a lot when CPU matters, and you're gonna need that extra power when going 1440p with that Asus 27" PLS panel, so I would reccomend you ditch two parts and get a AMD 8320 instead if you don't wanna go Z77/Z87+good board. Also, keep in mind that when consoles land, many games will probably be optimized for AMD current/next architectures(Vishera and Steamroller, Bulldozer is dubious and PhenomII should be a no-no), so having a more recent CPU should give you that extra punch.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I had a dream the other night that I won this, and then I found out everything I wanted was out of Stock









Nonetheless, I hope it's true


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

LOL i havent posted here since Pedro won. Oh well. (and post count doesn't matter.... pstch!)


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Intel i7 3770k
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
> Crucial 8GB DDR3 1600
> Sapphire Radeon HD7970
> Crucial M4 512GB
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> NZXT Switch 810
> NZXT Hale82 750W
> BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2
> 
> AND... *drumroll*
> 
> Dell Ultrasharp U2713H 27" 1440p
> 
> I already have the PSU and CPU Cooler.


Any reason for getting the Dell over one of the Korean Panels?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Intel i7 3770k
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
> Crucial 8GB DDR3 1600
> Sapphire Radeon HD7970
> Crucial M4 512GB
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> NZXT Switch 810
> NZXT Hale82 750W
> BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2
> 
> AND... *drumroll*
> 
> Dell Ultrasharp U2713H 27" 1440p
> 
> I already have the PSU and CPU Cooler.


Only 1 7970 isn't gonna cut [email protected], methinks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Any reason for getting the Dell over one of the Korean Panels?


I think they use the same LG A+ panel. Apart from dead pixels policy/warranty and RMA, there's no way I would get a matte Dell over a tempered glass Catleap


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Any reason for getting the Dell over one of the Korean Panels?


Warranty, mainly. If this were built on my own dime I would definitely get a Korean panel, but if by chance I win, I'll let Admin buy me a Dell.









Besides, there's not much else I'd want to put the money towards. Don't want to futz about with multiple GPUs again, and the 680 and Titan are overpriced. Could do with another 2TB hard drive. Maybe a sound card. Couple peripheral things. But I could buy those later.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Only 1 7970 isn't gonna cut [email protected], methinks.


At 1440p I don't think you really need more than 2x MSAA in most games, so with that in mind I think it will do what I need it to. And if it isn't enough to max things, well, I have a new job so I could just deal with it for a few months then buy another 7970. I like to avoid dual GPUs if I have to, but Crossfire worked well for me in the 4870 days, so I'd chance it if I had to.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> At 1440p I don't think you really need more than 2x MSAA in most games, so with that in mind I think it will do what I need it to. And if it isn't enough to max things, well, I have a new job so I could just deal with it for a few months then buy another 7970. I like to avoid dual GPUs if I have to, but Crossfire worked well for me in the 4870 days, so I'd chance it if I had to.


True, didn't think about having higher res gets rid of quite a bit of jaggies. Hope your new work...works out.







Best of lucks to you(and me) in the contest!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illwill*
> 
> Priced on newegg.com 5/27/13
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel i7-3930K
> $570
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> $430
> 
> *Graphics*
> XFX Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition
> $390
> 
> *RAM*
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB
> $145
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> Crucial M500 480GB
> $395
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> Western Digital Black 2TB
> $160
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> Western Digital Black 2TB
> $160
> 
> *Optical Drive*
> Asus 24X DVD Burner
> $18
> 
> *Cooling*
> Corsair H110
> $130
> 
> *Power*
> Corsair AX1200
> $280
> 
> *Case*
> Corsair 900D
> $360
> 
> *Audio*
> Asus Xonar Essence STX
> $190
> 
> *Audio*
> Corsair SP2500 Speakers
> $220
> 
> Total: $2448


Are you going to Quadfire 7970s? If not, then you've chosen WAY MORE power than you need. For that setup, even overclocking everything, you'll be set with a 600w PSU, even 500w will do the job.


----------



## illwill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Are you going to Quadfire 7970s? If not, then you've chosen WAY MORE power than you need. For that setup, even overclocking everything, you'll be set with a 600w PSU, even 500w will do the job.


Yes I am aware it is overkill. It's for future proofing just in case I ever do something crazy like Quadfire or Quad SLI. I was just looking to maximize the cost so it was just under $2500 and I wasn't really interested in upgrading any of the other components.

Edit: Decided to downgrade to 750W to make room for shipping and tax.


----------



## target39

How many entries is a contestant allowed per month? Per year? And if you win, are you automatically uneligible? I'm just wondering since I've seen people posting rigs multiple times per month, which greatly increases their chances of winning compared to just using a single post. Also, I've seen a lot of people posting updated rigs in separate posts instead of just editing the original post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> How many entries is a contestant allowed per month? Per year? And if you win, are you automatically uneligible? I'm just wondering since I've seen people posting rigs multiple times per month, which greatly increases their chances of winning compared to just using a single post. Also, I've seen a lot of people posting updated rigs in separate posts instead of just editing the original post. Thanks in advance.


You could post as many times as you want, as many rigs as you want, you only get one entry.


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You could post as many times as you want, as many rigs as you want, you only get one entry.


But, wouldn't posting twice give you two entries, three times gives you three entries, and so on? I don't know exactly how the draws are done, but I can imagine them doing it the simple way, such as going to random.org, setting the min and max from the first post of the month to the last post of the month. The random number generator then picks a number within that margin which would indicate the winning post number. If the poster was uneligible, or the post was a response such as this one, they would just redraw until they get a winner. This is just a method I think they are using and I probably am wrong. This is just how I would do it if I held such a large contest in a thread.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You could post as many times as you want, as many rigs as you want, you only get one entry.
> 
> 
> 
> But, wouldn't posting twice give you two entries, three times gives you three entries, and so on? I don't know exactly how the draws are done, but I can imagine them doing it the simple way, such as going to random.org, setting the min and max from the first post of the month to the last post of the month. The random number generator then picks a number within that margin which would indicate the winning post number. If the poster was uneligible, or the post was a response such as this one, they would just redraw until they get a winner. This is just a method I think they are using and I probably am wrong. This is just how I would do it if I held such a large contest in a thread.
Click to expand...

I believe you are mostly correct actually, but they take just the names of everyone who has posted here, and don't bring into account their amount of posts in the thread, and if they are eligible after the drawing which Admin, ENTERPRISE, or Chipp personally check, then the person who was drawn wins for that month. If not, then they re-draw until they find an eligible person.


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I believe you are mostly correct actually, but they take just the names of everyone who has posted here, and don't bring into account their amount of posts in the thread, and if they are eligible after the drawing which Admin, ENTERPRISE, or Chipp personally check, then the person who was drawn wins for that month. If not, then they re-draw until they find an eligible person.


If any admins or moderators could shed more light on how the process is done, that would be great. Although, if you feel that disclosing the process would allow participants to cheat, then feel free to keep the drawing process confidential. If you can't tell us how the process is done, can you at least set up some more specific ground rules like entry limits? Also could you answer my original questions:

How many entries is a contestant allowed per month? Per year? And if you win, are you automatically uneligible?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ramsey77

They have covered it over and over and over again. One entry per person regardless of how active you are in this thread. You need 25 helpful posts minimum. Past winners are not eligible to win twice.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I believe you are mostly correct actually, but they take just the names of everyone who has posted here, and don't bring into account their amount of posts in the thread, and if they are eligible after the drawing which Admin, ENTERPRISE, or Chipp personally check, then the person who was drawn wins for that month. If not, then they re-draw until they find an eligible person.
> 
> 
> 
> If any admins or moderators could shed more light on how the process is done, that would be great. Although, if you feel that disclosing the process would allow participants to cheat, then feel free to keep the drawing process confidential. If you can't tell us how the process is done, can you at least set up some more specific ground rules like entry limits? Also could you answer my original questions:
> 
> How many entries is a contestant allowed per month? Per year? And if you win, are you automatically uneligible?
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

Did I not shed enough light on how it's done? As I said earlier, you are allowed one entry total, and if your name gets drawn, you are automatically ineligible for any successor months while the contest goes on. Posting multiple rigs doesn't raise your chances, they go by this: . They take each user name that has posted, and enter it ONCE into a spread sheet, amount of rig submissions do not matter, neither do posts, and then they put the first number of the spread sheet into the randomizer, and the last number of the spread sheet into the randomizer, and then the randomizer picks a number and Admin, ENTERPRISE, or Chipp goes through and checks to see if they are eligible. If not another number is picked, and if that person is ineligible, they keep going until they find someone who is eligible.


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> They have covered it over and over and over again. One entry per person regardless of how active you are in this thread. You need 25 helpful posts minimum. Past winners are not eligible to win twice.


Sorry I don't follow this thread that often and the original post said that "You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for."

It didn't mention anything about whether or not your chances will be increased by posting multiple times. Thank you, by the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Did I not shed enough light on how it's done? As I said earlier, you are allowed one entry total, and if your name gets drawn, you are automatically ineligible for any successor months while the contest goes on. Posting multiple rigs doesn't raise your chances, they go by this: . They take each user name that has posted, and enter it ONCE into a spread sheet, amount of rig submissions do not matter, neither do posts, and then they put the first number of the spread sheet into the randomizer, and the last number of the spread sheet into the randomizer, and then the randomizer picks a number and Admin, ENTERPRISE, or Chipp goes through and checks to see if they are eligible. If not another number is picked, and if that person is ineligible, they keep going until they find someone who is eligible.


Okay, sorry I didn't know how they did the drawing so I could not understand clearly enough. Thanks for taking your time to explain.


----------



## ledzepp3

Updated again, got some used parts so now it's time for water cooling parts! (and now I'm dead broke XD)

$2483.62


----------



## Dgeorge1617

I'm seeing many people opt for the ATI radeon route like 7970/7950 then see the titan speckled throughout. Is everyone opting for radeons for price or did I miss something? I have been a die hard nvidia fan and am currently waiting for my EVGA 780 ACX to be back in stock, but if ATI is making something any better I would like to know.... I have a 680 but no comparable ATI to compare it too...if anyone has some real world experience with both cards maybe they could shed some light..


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> At 1440p I don't think you really need more than 2x MSAA in most games, so with that in mind I think it will do what I need it to. And if it isn't enough to max things, well, I have a new job so I could just deal with it for a few months then buy another 7970. I like to avoid dual GPUs if I have to, but Crossfire worked well for me in the 4870 days, so I'd chance it if I had to.


My 670 4GB ran a 1440p and two 1080p screens just fine. I imagine a single 7970 running a single 1440p monitor will be alright.


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I'm seeing many people opt for the ATI radeon route like 7970/7950 then see the titan speckled throughout. Is everyone opting for radeons for price or did I miss something? I have been a die hard nvidia fan and am currently waiting for my EVGA 780 ACX to be back in stock, but if ATI is making something any better I would like to know.... I have a 680 but no comparable ATI to compare it too...if anyone has some real world experience with both cards maybe they could shed some light..


for me it's about getting the most out of the money. if I can save $200 with a 7970 and put that saved money toward something else in the build, I'm going to. plus, even though it isn't my money, I feel like it's a waste spending that much on an overpriced GPU


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> for me it's about getting the most out of the money. if I can save $200 with a 7970 and put that saved money toward something else in the build, I'm going to. plus, even though it isn't my money, I feel like it's a waste spending that much on an overpriced GPU


Good point but it is a "dream" rig so why not go all out







...i do have to add, I have seen some crazy ATI over clocks but for me its just to hard to meander away from something that has always been more than satisfactory... also I do have a AMD machine with a 1055t and a 5770 (I know old school) and a machine with an i7 860 with a GTX 570 and it just reaffirms my love of nvidia


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Good point but it is a "dream" rig so why not go all out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i do have to add, I have seen some crazy ATI over clocks but for me its just to hard to meander away from something that has always been more than satisfactory... also I do have a AMD machine with a 1055t and a 5770 (I know old school) and a machine with an i7 860 with a GTX 570 and it just reaffirms my love of nvidia


Half the beauty of this contest is seeing what other people can dream up. I'm going all out by trying to cram as much as I can into a $2500 SFF build without cheaping out on components. I'm actually going to see if I can squeeze in a WC loop too. The 7970 is a top-of-the-line GPU from AMD/ATI, and because it costs less, I can put the rest towards other high quality components. The GTX 780 is BEASTLY, no doubts about that, but in this instance it's just not in my line of sight.


----------



## illwill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I'm seeing many people opt for the ATI radeon route like 7970/7950 then see the titan speckled throughout. Is everyone opting for radeons for price or did I miss something? I have been a die hard nvidia fan and am currently waiting for my EVGA 780 ACX to be back in stock, but if ATI is making something any better I would like to know.... I have a 680 but no comparable ATI to compare it too...if anyone has some real world experience with both cards maybe they could shed some light..


I choose AMD because Nvidia drivers have massive input lag which is a big no no for me because I play competitive FPS games. I have tested both brands for myself. Never going back to Nvidia unless they fix their drivers.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388836/input-lag-in-nvidia-drivers


----------



## delusion87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Nice parts to overhaul your rig! I'm trying to get rid of mine by gifting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may, can I suggest some changes? You have a good Asus AM3 board capable of Vishera support. Pairing a 780 with a PhenomII 1100T isn't gonna cut it. You're losing a lot when CPU matters, and you're gonna need that extra power when going 1440p with that Asus 27" PLS panel, so I would reccomend you ditch two parts and get a AMD 8320 instead if you don't wanna go Z77/Z87+good board. Also, keep in mind that when consoles land, many games will probably be optimized for AMD current/next architectures(Vishera and Steamroller, Bulldozer is dubious and PhenomII should be a no-no), so having a more recent CPU should give you that extra punch.


I'm not going sli with 780gtx btw (if its what you meant with pairing 780gtx). I also thought about changing my cpu but i was not sure. And i also didn't wanna drop the stuff i added like new headset (mine broke yesterday plastic corsair is bad lol)I also didn't look up if AM3+ cpu's supported AM3 mobo, so tnx for that ^^
I just checked my mobo support for newer cpu's and it does not support 83xx cpu series nor the FX 6300 just lower ones 81xx and 61xx (and thats with beta support only)


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illwill*
> 
> I choose AMD because Nvidia drivers have massive input lag which is a big no no for me because I play competitive FPS games. I have tested both brands for myself. Never going back to Nvidia unless they fix their drivers.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388836/input-lag-in-nvidia-drivers


Which is interesting because myself and tons of other owners have never had that problem.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illwill*
> 
> I choose AMD because Nvidia drivers have massive input lag which is a big no no for me because I play competitive FPS games. I have tested both brands for myself. Never going back to Nvidia unless they fix their drivers.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388836/input-lag-in-nvidia-drivers


You running single GPU or xfire/sli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Which is interesting because myself and tons of other owners have never had that problem.


Agreed..I have not experienced any input lag on my 680 during BF3.. hopefully it doesn't happen on my 780... on my 5770 I did not like the drivers or catalyst but again personal preference....it makes sense to get a decent card for $2-300 less opting for a ATI but I can't do it lol..


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> I'm not going sli with 780gtx btw (if its what you meant with pairing 780gtx). I also thought about changing my cpu but i was not sure. And i also didn't wanna drop the stuff i added like new headset (mine broke yesterday plastic corsair is bad lol)I also didn't look up if AM3+ cpu's supported AM3 mobo, so tnx for that ^^
> I just checked my mobo support for newer cpu's and it does not support 83xx cpu series nor the FX 6300 just lower ones 81xx and 61xx (and thats with beta support only)


Oh bummer









Mine states support for Bulldozer only too, but I've already seen a friend's 8350 running in my mobo, and since it's Asrock, I supposed Asus would be worlds better, since they release far more bioses than Asrock. I was wrong


----------



## Celisuis

Updated original rig.

Hope I get this month!

Desperately need an upgrade!


----------



## Daredevil 720

Thinking about ditching my previous ultimate rig (X79) and building a neat Z77/Z87 one. I've always wanted a big *** case to put some 480 radiators in there, and the X79 rig doesn't leave me with enough dough for it.


----------



## delusion87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Oh bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine states support for Bulldozer only too, but I've already seen a friend's 8350 running in my mobo, and since it's Asrock, I supposed Asus would be worlds better, since they release far more bioses than Asrock. I was wrong


Yea, pity tho ^^

Gotta OC this CPU to the moon


----------



## PedroC1999

Just for the record, my PSU arrived today, need to get some good pictures to put on my build log


----------



## illwill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> You running single GPU or xfire/sli
> Agreed..I have not experienced any input lag on my 680 during BF3.. hopefully it doesn't happen on my 780... on my 5770 I did not like the drivers or catalyst but again personal preference....it makes sense to get a decent card for $2-300 less opting for a ATI but I can't do it lol..


Single GPU. I only tested it in OpenGL games like QuakeLive but there was a big difference in input lag.


----------



## ClamBumped

Just love going threw this tread and reading all these builds


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illwill*
> 
> Single GPU. I only tested it in OpenGL games like QuakeLive but there was a big difference in input lag.


Noted..I have not experienced any lag but hopefully the drivers on my 780 will be sound..


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> For me personally I bounced back and forth through a boatload of revisions like a lot of people have, but the one thing always eating at me is I've always wanted to do a Dual GPU build with a custom water loop. Given the "runt" frame issue with Radeon GPU in CrossFireX configurations, which it no seems is not going to be resolved until the later stages of the 8xxx series at the earliest, for smooth performance I chose to go with a 680 SLI. But I found a solid, highly rated 680 for a good price to help counter that (Gigabyte's GTX 680 OC Edition, Model number GV-N680OC-2GD, $469.99 each on newegg)... along with the added perk that a 680 SLI will still outperform a single 780. Of course I know I could do some things on the build cheaper than I am, but hey, like you, I'm trying to go as top notch as I can with this build and keep it close to $2,500. My total build would cost about $2700, so I'll buy the radiators, fittings, GPU backplates, and tubing on my own dime, and get the more expensive odds and ends with the $2,500 budget...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5144108
> 
> But I do agree... for a single GPU rig, I would've totally taken a single 7970 over the 680, 690, 780, or Titan, simply for the fact that the performance to cost ratio you get with the 7970s (not too mention that it outperforms it equal generation competition in the 680) is too good to pass up.
> 
> Of course, I know I could cram this into a mid tower and have room for more rads etc... but the thought of having a Mountain Mods Bob Slay enclosed lanbox is too sweet to pass up on


Other reason to go for SLI is 3D, downsampling out of the box and Nvidia Inspector. I want to try those things


----------



## oipunx




----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> win my ultimate rig...
> 
> Replace Image
> Rig type Gaming Rig
> Description the graphics card is as of may 2013.... once th AIB partners come out with custom PCB 780s... that could change
> Status Proposed Rig
> Last updated Today at 5:13 pm
> Photos (0)
> add photos
> Next
> Prev
> No photos found.
> Components
> 
> Purchase Info Summary Details
> COMPONENT PRICE PAID AVAILABLE FROM
> 
> CPU
> intel i7 3930k
> Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2 1 LGA 2011 Processor - BX80619I73930K
> $539 (USD)
> $489.00
> Visit Store
> 
> Motherboard
> ASRock X79 EXTREME4-M LGA 2011
> Asrock X79 EXTREME4-M LGA 2011
> $199 (USD)
> $199.99
> Visit Store
> 
> Graphics
> SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351-6GVXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB
> $529 (USD)
> 
> RAM
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> $179 (USD)
> 
> Hard Drive
> Plextor M5P Xtreme Series PX-256M5Pro 2.5" 256GB
> $199 (USD)
> 
> Hard Drive
> Plextor M5P Xtreme Series PX-256M5Pro 2.5" 256GB
> $199 (USD)
> 
> Cooling
> Swiftech H220 Water Cooler
> $149 (USD)
> 
> Cooling
> Swiftech MCW60-4870 VGA Water-block
> $89 (USD)
> 
> Power
> EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750G GOLD 120-PG-0750-GR 750W
> $134 (USD)
> 
> Case
> SilverStone Fortress Series FT03B
> $149 (USD)
> TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,365 (USD)


I wouldn't reccommend you to get the Sapphire 7970 VaporX 6GB. Horrible card for OC. They're coming voltage locked. You're gonna watercool(if you change that GPU waterblock, or else...







) that card for nothing, since any gain you could get by diminishing temps gets nullified cause Sapphire is slapping crappy hardware locks on every card for some time. You're not gonna use those 6gb, and the VaporX cooler isn't as good as they tell you, so you can safely get a reference 7970 or a reference based 7970 for less money and profit as much as your chip lets you, and add thta money for another piece. Also, it's not compatible with waterblocks, so...

Finally, you've chose a GPU waterblock that, aside from being utter crap in its time(restrictive core waterblock+mosfet heatsink?no thanks), it's not meant for 7970s, but for 4870, a card from...5 years ago, at least. For the money you're going to spend in the WRONG crappy waterblock you can have a Heatkiller or a Alphacool Nexxos, which are very good full-cover waterblocks. Summing up, get a reference 7970(cause you don't need a VaporX 6Gb and furthermore it isn't compatible with available waterblocks), and get a COMPATIBLE full-cover waterblock. You'll thank me later


----------



## PedroC1999

Motherboard just got dispatched, heres a link to build log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-rivf-7950-cfx-switch-810/300_100#post_20065349


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Motherboard just got dispatched, heres a link to build log
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-rivf-7950-cfx-switch-810/300_100#post_20065349


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Motherboard just got dispatched, heres a link to build log
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-rivf-7950-cfx-switch-810/300_100#post_20065349


Lol. Swansea. Go Michu GO!!









Didn't you forgot something? Like pics? I see a lonely only-letters thread









Jk, nice to see your build taking shape!I want to see some pics of every box and it's parts


----------



## PedroC1999

There will be good pics, just my camera was out of charge, so no PSU pics, just a crappy one



But better ones are cominG!


----------



## Nonehxc

That is...ONE SEXY BOX.









It's going to be amazing when you have all those boxes perfectly organized for the family photo before the parts start getting assembled


----------



## PedroC1999

The PSEye is a great camera, but sucks at close range, as you can see here lol


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Oh bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine states support for Bulldozer only too, but I've already seen a friend's 8350 running in my mobo, and since it's Asrock, I supposed Asus would be worlds better, since they release far more bioses than Asrock. I was wrong


That's because the Vishera chips are pretty much BD 2.0, it's Steamroller and up you may have trouble with as that's where the big changes come into play.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> That's because the Vishera chips are pretty much BD 2.0, it's Steamroller and up you may have trouble with as that's where the big changes come into play.


Yes, that was a guess on my part, since AMD stated/someone leaked that AM3+ would support Steamroller.


----------



## badtaylorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> I wouldn't reccommend you to get the Sapphire 7970 VaporX 6GB. Horrible card for OC. They're coming voltage locked. You're gonna watercool(if you change that GPU waterblock, or else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that card for nothing, since any gain you could get by diminishing temps gets nullified cause Sapphire is slapping crappy hardware locks on every card for some time. You're not gonna use those 6gb, and the VaporX cooler isn't as good as they tell you, so you can safely get a reference 7970 or a reference based 7970 for less money and profit as much as your chip lets you, and add thta money for another piece. Also, it's not compatible with waterblocks, so...
> 
> Finally, you've chose a GPU waterblock that, aside from being utter crap in its time(restrictive core waterblock+mosfet heatsink?no thanks), it's not meant for 7970s, but for 4870, a card from...5 years ago, at least. For the money you're going to spend in the WRONG crappy waterblock you can have a Heatkiller or a Alphacool Nexxos, which are very good full-cover waterblocks. Summing up, get a reference 7970(cause you don't need a VaporX 6Gb and furthermore it isn't compatible with available waterblocks), and get a COMPATIBLE full-cover waterblock. You'll thank me later


i know you're trying to help....

but i like modding stuff...

i will use the vram, i luv me some eyefinity....

i NEVER use reference..... scratch that.... my sparkle 560ti callibres use a ref design

i modded that same waterblock to an asus dcii hd6970 AND cooled just fine....

gpus dont need balls out cooling

my rig is already nicer than the one i spec'd out (just love messing around and rig building, id give it to an unsuspecting under privileged highschooler )

so basically im a VERY eXpd modder and i wrote down what i want, because it's what i want....it's MY ultimate rig, not THE ultimate rig...

but i do appreciate your concern and willingness to help the unlearned...(not a joke or sarcastic troll)


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> i know you're trying to help....
> 
> but i like modding stuff...
> 
> i will use the vram, i luv me some eyefinity....
> 
> i NEVER use reference..... scratch that.... my sparkle 560ti callibres use a ref design
> 
> i modded that same waterblock to an asus dcii hd6970 AND cooled just fine....
> 
> gpus dont need balls out cooling
> 
> my rig is already nicer than the one i spec'd out (just love messing around and rig building, id give it to an unsuspecting under privileged highschooler )
> 
> so basically im a VERY eXpd modder and i wrote down what i want, because it's what i want....it's MY ultimate rig, not THE ultimate rig...
> 
> but i do appreciate your concern and willingness to help the unlearned...(not a joke or sarcastic troll)


No griefs.







I just saw your rig and thought I would chime in. I just assumed you had basic knowledge and wouldn't be aware of the shortcomings of some of those pieces, cause it's more common to find a new user than an experienced modder. BTW, some info. While the best Nvidia cards are the custom ones(more true than ever with Kepler and the new 7xx series, reference are voltage/TDP locked but custom are unlocked in some way, improved cooling and VRM), for ATI/AMD its the other way around at least for 7xxx series. All brands are voltage locking their cards cause lesser cards like the 7950 competed with their 7970 bros, even surpassing their performance. Reference cards don't have that problem and given proper cooling can achieve clocks upward of 1200 core/1700 memory easily, which is a 50% more speed on both.


----------



## NeoReaper

The Heartbeat will sound in a few days, Nearing the time of the chosen!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> The Heartbeat will sound in a few days, Nearing the time of the chosen!


heartbeat?


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, check my build log for some nice pics









In sig


----------



## Colin0912

is there no such hint on what the new haswell been priced at yet?


----------



## PedroC1999

In the US, there are some shops with it listed with a price, but no stock, so yeah, but Im not sure


----------



## Colin0912

might have to go have little look curious to what sort prices there marketed at


----------



## PedroC1999

heres on in Euros

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Intel-Core-i7-4770K-Price-preorder-release-date,22562.html


----------



## Colin0912

not too bad price but i think i stick with my ivy until haswell are out the fresh stage lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Good choice


----------



## Daredevil 720

My guess is anywhere between $330-350 for the 4770K. No matter what, it won't be more than a $50 increase. So IMO it's worth it for these rigs.


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> My guess is anywhere between $330-350 for the 4770K. No matter what, it won't be more than a $50 increase. So IMO it's worth it for these rigs.


i can see your point that may be true but i rather wait personally for year just to see if any problems occur and there ironed out i know that not likely be any major issues but for now ivy bridge works


----------



## Truedeal

Almost time for the next drawing!


----------



## Colin0912

Good luck to all the bell is approaching


----------



## Black5Lion

Not holding my breath


----------



## Colin0912

competition just nice to see people creative side with rigs way i see it you dont do it too win you do it to show off your skill on build and design flare


----------



## PedroC1999

Well,

Good Luck to everyone! There is a footnote on my build log that wishes everyone good luck!


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Well,
> 
> Good Luck to everyone! There is a footnote on my build log that wishes everyone good luck!


hey, get out of here and build that ultimate rig you won lol.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im still waiting on parts, heres whats left...

WC Parts 1 - Dispatched
WC Parts 2 - Not Dispatched
Case - Missed the shipping, their coming tomorrow
CPU - Not dispatched


----------



## ClamBumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> hey, get out of here and build that ultimate rig you won lol.


lol made me double check his sig


----------



## HolyDriver

Can't wait to see it finished Pedro. Looks like an awesome setup


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i want to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4992924


You and everybody in this thread, my friend.









Except PedroC1999. He just wants some of the OCN awesomeness to touch us too.


----------



## PedroC1999

True, And one thing I really want is StormX2 to get a GPU


----------



## phazer11

In order to submit a revision to my list should I post in in this post(via a separate rigbuilder) or in my original? I was able to fix my 1500 Watt UPS so I no longer need that on my list and can turn to the immediate need of replacing my monitor, cpu (which seems to be going) and my video card which just plain sucks. It turns out it was a bad connector on the UPS (the one linking all of the batteries together) so only one of the batteries was charging.

Also do I need 25 rep or just 25 posts? The whole positively contribute to the community bit was bugging me as I re-read the rules.


----------



## Nitrogannex

So I wonder If as part of the Winnings, you can use it to buy a laptop, My current rig is my only computer and I no longer have the job that I had when i built it, or any job for that matter, so a laptop is out of the question

Either way, this would help immensely with cutting out College costs


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> In order to submit a revision to my list should I post in in this post(via a separate rigbuilder) or in my original? I was able to fix my 1500 Watt UPS so I no longer need that on my list and can turn to the immediate need of replacing my monitor, cpu (which seems to be going) and my video card which just plain sucks. It turns out it was a bad connector on the UPS (the one linking all of the batteries together) so only one of the batteries was charging.
> 
> Also do I need 25 rep or just 25 posts? The whole positively contribute to the community bit was bugging me as I re-read the rules.


I think just 25 posts, it was really just to filter out people joining the site JUST for this contest. I see you joined in 2011, you're fine


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> So I wonder If as part of the Winnings, you can use it to buy a laptop, My current rig is my only computer and I no longer have the job that I had when i built it, or any job for that matter, so a laptop is out of the question
> 
> Either way, this would help immensely with cutting out College costs


Don't lie, you're thinking about closing that ginormous pub tab.









Jk, they'll probably let you, but...

ONLY IF YOU *OVERCLOCK.*


----------



## Magical Eskimo

eeeeep the next draw is in a couple of days!








I need to go find somewhere with loads of birds and get them to poo on me to get as much luck as possible. Are there any better ways for 'acquiring luck'?!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> eeeeep the next draw is in a couple of days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go find somewhere with loads of birds and get them to poo on me to get as much luck as possible. Are there any better ways for 'acquiring luck'?!


In my country, there is an urban legend where people rub lottery bills on bald or hunchback people. I guess you could rub yourself with one of them. Just be quick to avoid the kick and all shall be good.


----------



## PedroC1999

Watch Fast and Furious 5, that's what I done, was about to start, and BOOM, I won


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> So I wonder If as part of the Winnings, you can use it to buy a laptop, My current rig is my only computer and I no longer have the job that I had when i built it, or any job for that matter, so a laptop is out of the question
> 
> Either way, this would help immensely with cutting out College costs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> So I wonder If as part of the Winnings, you can use it to buy a laptop, My current rig is my only computer and I no longer have the job that I had when i built it, or any job for that matter, so a laptop is out of the question
> 
> Either way, this would help immensely with cutting out College costs
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, you're thinking about closing that ginormous pub tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk, they'll probably let you, but...
> 
> ONLY IF YOU *OVERCLOCK.*
Click to expand...

Someone posted way earlier in the thread that Admin said no laptops, sorry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> PC Part PickerUK - http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/TylQ
> Pc PArt Picker US - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TylQ
> 
> CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K = £243.54/ $309.99
> 
> MOTHERBOARD - .MSI Z77A-GD65 = £123.07/ $154.99
> 
> Memory - Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory = £62.47/ $89.99
> 
> Storage - Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB 2.5" SSD = £170.48 / $229.99
> 
> Video Card - Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card = £343.39 / $433.98
> 
> Cpu Cooler -Corsair H100i Liquid CPU Cooler = £89.98/$99.99
> 
> Power Supply Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified = £139.00/$160.98
> 
> Total Cost at time of post = £1171.93/ $1479.91
> 
> thanks for the opportunity


Go big or go home! You have $2500 to play with!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> PC Part PickerUK - http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/TylQ
> Pc PArt Picker US - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TylQ
> 
> CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K = £243.54/ $309.99
> 
> MOTHERBOARD - .MSI Z77A-GD65 = £123.07/ $154.99
> 
> Memory - Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory = £62.47/ $89.99
> 
> Storage - Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB 2.5" SSD = £170.48 / $229.99
> 
> Video Card - Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card = £343.39 / $433.98
> 
> Cpu Cooler -Corsair H100i Liquid CPU Cooler = £89.98/$99.99
> 
> Power Supply Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified = £139.00/$160.98
> 
> Total Cost at time of post = £1171.93/ $1479.91
> 
> thanks for the opportunity


I would add a second gpu and a 2tb hdd. Might as well use the full amount imo.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Someone posted way earlier in the thread that Admin said no laptops, sorry.
> Go big or go home! You have $2500 to play with!


Aww, oh well, I could always get some straps and make my phantom into a backback

Wait

That would actually be pretty cool

Now I know what I'm going to be building if I win this

(PS, it's the end of the month, Good luck 'erryone)


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I would add a second gpu and a 2tb hdd. Might as well use the full amount imo.


A 1440p monitor would also fit into the budget and would be a nice way to use that CF.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Watch Fast and Furious 5, that's what I done, was about to start, and BOOM, I won


I watched Fast and Furious 6 yesterday, I'm going to win by that logic.


----------



## psi_guy

Count me in. Proposed rig in my profile using Rig Builder.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Aww, oh well, I could always get some straps and make my phantom into a backback
> 
> Wait
> 
> That would actually be pretty cool
> 
> Now I know what I'm going to be building if I win this
> 
> (PS, it's the end of the month, Good luck 'erryone)



















Good luck to us all!!


----------



## Celisuis

Good Luck to Everyone.

Nearly Time.

P.S. I'm gonna win









Shhh... Admins don't know yet.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to us all!!


HE STOLE MY IDEA!!!!!!


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> HE STOLE MY IDEA!!!!!!


if someone did that with a rig i would be like Wow imagine that walking round london for instance gaming


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Ok in my Ultimate Rig would it be better to run 2 Dimms of 8GB (2x8GB=16gb) or four Dimms of 4GB (4x4GB=16GB) with the Gigabyte UP7 and 3770k?


2, better for overclocking, and room to add more RAM down the road if needed.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 2, better for overclocking, and room to add more RAM down the road if needed.


^This. Since the IMC will only have to run 2 dimms instead of 4, there is less stress on the cpu which can increase overclockability.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K $229.99
> 
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H90 $99.99
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 $134.99
> Memory: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) (black) 1866 $159.99
> Hard Drive: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB $219.99
> Video Card: EVGA GTX 780 $649.99 x2 = $1299.98
> Case: NZXT Phantom 410 (Black) $84.50
> Power Supply: SeaSonic Platinum 860W $199.99
> Total: $2444.41


Why the H90 over the H80i or the H100i ?
Why 16GB ? 8GB is more than enough for pretty much everything







.
The 860i from Corsair could be a good choice for the PSU,
With what you save there and there you could get a better motherboard.
Let's say a UD3H at least


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> ^This. Since the IMC will only have to run 2 dimms instead of 4, there is less stress on the cpu which can increase overclockability.


Sweet. Looking for 5GHz on the overclock so 2 Dimms it is. I have a FX-8350 and a Gigabyte UP3 with two Dimms and I hit 5GHz easily but didnt know if having all four slots occupied would help or hinder.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Why the H90 over the H80i or the H100i ?
> Why 16GB ? 8GB is more than enough for pretty much everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The 860i from Corsair could be a good choice for the PSU,
> With what you save there and there you could get a *better motherboard.*
> Let's say a UD3H at least


^This. The Asrock Z77 Extreme4 lacks, among other things, quality on the Power Phases, and also the quality of the mosfets+drivers. Also, you're probably goign to burn that board if you intend to overclock. Asrock released a faulty design.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> ^This. The Asrock Z77 Extreme4 lacks, among other things, quality on the Power Phases, and also the quality of the mosfets+drivers. Also, you're probably goign to burn that board if you intend to overclock. Asrock released a faulty design.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


I don't know why we still have to go over this. The Extreme4 is fine unless you're pushing for +6GHz clocks or whatever.


----------



## dman811

Just got rid of my 2011 and 1155 rigs that were watercooled, updated with a new one that contains a GTX780, i7 3770K or 4770K (when it comes out), GA-Z77X-UP4 TH or equivalent Z87 board, Dell 1440p monitor, CLC cooler, and a FD Define R4 Window, and to top it off, 4 NZXT black/white fans to go with the R4


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I don't know why we still have to go over this. The Extreme4 is fine unless you're pushing for +6GHz clocks or whatever.


TZ77XE3 is the better board and often cheaper so I would generally recommend it instead of the Extreme 4


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anistii*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230177
> 
> came up to like $3,000 something XD but hey it said ultimate and the $2500 will help :3
> 
> would like to say thanks guys this is really awesome :3


Just get your post count to 25 and your "in it to win it"!


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> HE STOLE MY IDEA!!!!!!


I saw you have been posting articles you got on in this contest, do you have a build log or you're waiting for all parts to come? Would love to see it.


----------



## wolfeking

@chase
Wouldn't you be better of with a SR-X and some e7's in there?


----------



## chase11

Well for one the sr-x was kinda a fail on Evga's part. You also can't find them anywhere anymore because they have almost went out of production. E7s haven't been around for a while either. And on top of all that, the processors that go in the sr-x aren't overclockable which is a huge setback in my opinion. I also just like how solid of a board the sr-2 is. I for some reason like it better then the sr-x anyway without taking into consideration all the stuff I just stated. Besides, the sr-2 build would end up being cheaper anyway


----------



## wolfeking

understood. Just seems like the kind of person (guessing) that would need an SR-2 would want every single last ounce of power they can get, and SB-EX has 10 core, while it is only 8 core max (If memory holds) for the X5 series.
Either way would be an awesome rig. Only way to be more awesome would be 4p with e7 10 core's 80 threads per board. Sure to find some ETBEs there!


----------



## Colin0912

Would just like to say loving everyone's rigs that are popping up and good luck cant wait to see the next ultimate build


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeking*
> 
> understood. Just seems like the kind of person (guessing) that would need an SR-2 would want every single last ounce of power they can get, and SB-EX has 10 core, while it is only 8 core max (If memory holds) for the X5 series.
> Either way would be an awesome rig. Only way to be more awesome would be 4p with e7 10 core's 80 threads per board. Sure to find some ETBEs there!


Different kind of systems. SR-2 is workstation/gaming board. I have a 2P 2011 system as workstation.

E7 Xeons have 8 QPI links and are used in 8P systems (servers). They are also Westmere-EX cores. Sandy Bridge-EP has 8 cores max on die. If you want to build a 4P system E5-4600 family makes more sense. These units are not clocked very high and they are aimed at servers more than workstation/gaming where scaling is king, not the IPS per CPU.

They also aren't comparable at all, when looking at price. You should consider an 8P system when you're in a "Win Your Ultimate rig for $25,000" thread


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You should consider an 8P system when you're in a "Win Your Ultimate rig for $25,000" thread


Can't wait for that contest !


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Can't wait for that contest !


You're too late for that. If you wanted to, you should have intercepted admin's payments from at least March till the end of the year.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easyhoting*
> 
> I want to win this!!!!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230057


Post more to qualify for this contest.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You're too late for that. If you wanted to, you should have intercepted admin's payments from at least March till the end of the year.


I could sell one vynil of Bill Evans I have for around the same price but I would never do that


----------



## GermanyChris

Who is Bill Evans?


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Who is Bill Evans?


Something something genre nobody listens to or would actually pay that much for.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I could sell one vynil of Bill Evans I have for around the same price but I would never do that


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## stnz

I hate you caples !








Theblade, you want my address with it ?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I hate you caples !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theblade, you want my address with it ?












And yeah, I also hate Caples now


----------



## patriotaki

What do you think of the one in center?


----------



## PedroC1999

the 1st 4 items blow your budget xD


----------



## Nonehxc

Overkill!!*OVERCLOCK!!!*



That's just the best each company can offer(except Titan/Nvidia, 1300w average PSU/Corsair). Pretty much a monstruous performing rig. Change that PSU for a Seasonic or one of these http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies , which are better and probably will cost you less money, and you're set.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> the 1st 4 items blow your budget xD


lool yea







i think its a bit extreme


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> lool yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a bit extreme


3970x is a total waste of money. Get a 3930k if you want SB-E since it's about 3% less performance at less than half the cost


----------



## PedroC1999

The 3970x is incredibly high binned, they overclock like crazy, also they have much more Mb of cache thats gives them the lead


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> lool yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a bit extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 3970x is a total waste of money. Get a 3930k if you want SB-E since it's about 3% less performance at less than half the cost
Click to expand...

3930K's are overrated.


----------



## Jedson3614

Who pay for this?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The 3970x is incredibly high binned, they overclock like crazy, also they have much more Mb of cache thats gives them the lead


So you might be able to get .1ghz more (maybe, unlikely that much) and the 3 extra mb's of L3 cache is not noticeable at all for most tasks so is it really worth paying an extra $500 for? No. Spend that money on a better mobo, cooling, or psu to increase your overclock.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The 3970x is incredibly high binned, they overclock like crazy, also they have much more Mb of cache thats gives them the lead


They are still leaky Xeons.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The 3970x is incredibly high binned, they overclock like crazy, also they have much more Mb of cache thats gives them the lead
> 
> 
> 
> So you might be able to get .1ghz more (maybe, unlikely that much) and the 3 extra mb's of L3 cache is not noticeable at all for most tasks so is it really worth paying an extra $500 for? No. Spend that money on a better mobo, cooling, or psu to increase your overclock.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The 3970x is incredibly high binned, they overclock like crazy, also they have much more Mb of cache thats gives them the lead
> 
> 
> 
> They are still leaky Xeons.
Click to expand...

^These.

If you wanted to get a workstation put together, then you'd be better trying to go for a Xeon setup than a 3960X/ 3970X.


----------



## patriotaki

Why not haswell?


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Who pay for this?


OCN pays for this. Advertising companies pay OCN.


----------



## Noupoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Why not haswell?


More cores, more memory channels, more PCI-E lanes... More ULTIMATE!?


----------



## ClamBumped

i just want to see the next Rig for this months winner gettting all antsy


----------



## patriotaki

is the winner random picked? or are there any criteria?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

It is completely random.
The only criteria is that you have 25 useful posts or more and post your ultimate rig here.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> It is completely random.
> The only criteria is that you have 25 useful posts or more and post your ultimate rig here.


... And be a member from before the start of the current month


----------



## barkinos98

well, seeing StormX2 is long gone (i guess, i never see him post anymore







) it is my time to win!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> is the winner random picked? or are there any criteria?


Random picked of people that have posted here with 25 or more helpful posts to the community. They make a spreadsheet with the list of people who have posted in the thread, take out the winners, and then go to a random number picker application, and if the number is linked to a person who is eligible, they win, if not, a new number is picked, so on so forth until an eligible person wins.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> It is completely random.
> The only criteria is that you have 25 useful posts or more and post your ultimate rig here.
> 
> 
> 
> ... And be a member from before the start of the current month
Click to expand...

I always forget about that part when informing people! +1 for reminding me.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I always forget about that part when informing people! +1 for reminding me.


Thanks for contributing towards my 201st REP!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks for contributing towards my 201st REP!


Meh, you have some fans who keep spamming your rep 2 times or more.









There's only 131 unique rep given...AND THAT'S ALL THAT COUNTS


----------



## PedroC1999

I only have a few reps which are from the same person *next to each other on my list*

So its not them spamming the button, is I helped a few people more than once more like


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I only have a few reps which are from the same person *next to each other on my list*
> 
> So its not them spamming the button, is I helped a few people more than once more like


I was kidding Pedro.


----------



## PedroC1999

Ahh Ok, I dont like it when people say bad stuff about my reps


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Rig updated. Thanks to Bitemarks for clearing things up for me.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im sorry, but it isn't based on number of posts, as only 1 is counted


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Oh well, here I am again.
> 
> I nominate myself to win again, the parts list...
> 
> AX1200
> Powercolor 7950
> 7950 water block and backplate
> DWOOD's 810 Pedestal
> 480mm radiator
> a few more fittings
> 
> Rest would be donated to OCN/ given to lucky users


Fairly sure you can only win once...


----------



## PedroC1999

We will see about that


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> My rig is in my sig as ultimate dream rig that I want, I would take some of the components not listed there from my old comp and put them in the new one. I hope I win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the timing I might switch cpu and mobo to Haswell


You'll need an x79 mobo if you want to have a 3930k. z77 is socket 1155 not 2011 so switch that out and you're all set


----------



## badtaylorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> What do you think of the one in center?


haswell will not fit into a 2011 x79 motherboard....

you'll need to select a z87 board....with your propensity towrds asus, id say the maximus VI formula


----------



## badtaylorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> First off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL YOU GUYS AND GALLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ultimate rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . for real if i could get this baby i would make an extensive build log and review all the parts
> as i am about to do with my current build.
> 
> already own:
> Crosshair v formula z
> AMD Black Edition AMD FX 8350
> 
> Corsair Obsidian Series 900D +- 350€
> ASUS MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 + EK ASUS Radeon HD 7970 Matrix VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ 630€+-
> +EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z acetal nickel 290€+-+
> Antec High Current Gamer HCG-900 +-140€
> G.Skill SNIPER Series geheugen - 2133 Mhz 16 GB : 4 x 4 GB +- 146€
> 
> watercooling-
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 120mm Radiator +-57€
> Black Ice GT Stealth 360 X-Flow Radiator - Black +-70€
> Koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25" Reservoir Rev 2.0 +-134€
> Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE 12v Water Pump - PWM Enabled+-100€
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD - 10ft Retail Pack x1 +- 24€
> EK Supreme LTX AMD CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel +-50€
> 
> sleeving
> Mod/Smart Professional Kobra System Sleeving Kit - White +- 40€
> 
> fittings ( just about guessing here )
> Alphacool Compression Fitting - G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD (16/10mm) - Deep Black x4 +-32€
> Alphacool G1/4 Thread 45° Rotary 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Compression Fitting - Deep Black x4 +-32€
> Alphacool G1/4 Thread 90° Rotary 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Compression Fitting - Deep Black x4 +-32€
> 
> fans
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan - 2 Pack x 6 +-170€
> 
> well that's about 2 grand right there...you asked for it


something to consider may be to pick up a bunch of modright ninja fan gromets or go with the better "sealing" Noctua sq. frame fans with that black ice rad....ive noticed alot erof blowby with round frame fans and high fpi rads....

appologies for the dbbl post, i dont see the erase button or id edit it into one post!!!


----------



## Levys

that's a great observation off you my man. thnx for the tip ; )
will edit right away.
but the Noctua fan colors are not really what i was looking for unless i spray painted them








but i think i got the point.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> that's a great observation off you my man. thnx for the tip ; )
> will edit right away.
> but the Noctua fan colors are not really what i was looking for unless i spray painted them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i think i got the point.


Look at the Phobya or Noiseblocker Eloop fans, probably one of, if not THE best 120mm fans on the market today, in both silence and performance

They'll cost you though, around 18-20 USD per fan


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ahh Ok, I dont like it when people say bad stuff about my reps


Your reps are lies! Lies I tellz ya!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Baah, when will we be told? I know i'm not going to win (a 1 in 1000th chance), but I can't wait.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Baah, when will we be told? I know i'm not going to win (a 1 in 1000th chance), but I can't wait.


Usually announced between 2nd-6th of the month......Have a little more faith Brother man!!!!! anything is possible....1 in 1000th is better than 0 in 1000th..besides next month it will be a 1 in 999th chance


----------



## stnz

Nitrogannex, this means that if you need 5 fans, you're spending 100$, just in fans. That's pretty pricey, especially because I looked and you can't really find these easily, even in the us.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Usually announced between 2nd-6th of the month......Have a little more faith Brother man!!!!! anything is possible....1 in 1000th is better than 0 in 1000th..besides next month it will be a 1 in 999th chance


its more of a 1/1500

and no, next month will be more, but less the winner


----------



## cptnighthawk666

1/1500 are good odds


----------



## PedroC1999

Tell Me About It!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> its more of a 1/1500
> 
> and no, next month will be more, but less the winner


Yeah I know but trying to keep it positive!


----------



## patriotaki

Btw when is the realease date of 4770k ?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Btw when is the realease date of 4770k ?


Tuesday 4th of June 'Murrican time.


----------



## stnz

Wait ! There is a time other than the 'Murrican time ?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Wait ! There is a time other than the 'Murrican time ?


Valve Time, but due to their relativist perception of time, we can't stablish an accurate time measure. In Valve Time, Haswell has been released 3 times already or was never designed to start with.


----------



## Sainesk

I like watching the worklogs especially Angrybutcher's - so many nice pictures and even sleeving the PSU! now that's dedication.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I like watching the worklogs especially Angrybutcher's - so many nice pictures and even sleeving the PSU! now that's dedication.


Have you popped in mine? I just released an update a small while ago


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Have you popped in mine? I just released an update a small while ago


not yet since I didn't see it in the first post... good luck with the build







(and take many pictures







)


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> not yet since I didn't see it in the first post... good luck with the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and take many pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-rivf-7950-cfx-switch-810/0_100


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumb321*
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-3820
> 
> Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Gene
> 
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866
> 
> GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature+ w/Backplate 02G-P4-2685-KR
> 
> SSD: Plextor M5P 256GB
> 
> PSU: SeaSonic Platinum 660W
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
> 
> Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler


Get a more powerfull psu 750-850watt


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumb321*
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-3820
> 
> Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Gene
> 
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866
> 
> GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature+ w/Backplate 02G-P4-2685-KR
> 
> SSD: Plextor M5P 256GB
> 
> PSU: SeaSonic Platinum 660W
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
> 
> Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler


Get a more powerfull psu 750-850watt


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumb321*
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-3820
> 
> Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Gene
> 
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866
> 
> GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature+ w/Backplate 02G-P4-2685-KR
> 
> SSD: Plextor M5P 256GB
> 
> PSU: SeaSonic Platinum 660W
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
> 
> Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler


Get a more powerfull psu 750-850watt


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Get a more powerfull psu 750-850watt


Multi post! But you are correct specially since one 680 req at least 650w


----------



## patriotaki

yea i was from the phone, sorry for triple-post =/

btw i will update my rig in the next few days , i dont know where should i put that but the answer is 155


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Multi post! But you are correct specially since one 680 req at least 650w


And 2 680 1300w? No way. 680 TDP is 195W.









Don't be caught in the companies measures. He can run OCed SLI and OC that 3820 confortably with that PSU, it's a Seasonic Plat.

EDIT: Only change to a more powerful PSU if you're thinking of upgrading in the future. Like tri-sli or a ludicrous amount of HDDs and fans. That PSU is enough.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> And 2 680 1300w? No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be caught in the companies measures. He can run OCed SLI and OC that 3820 confortably with that PSU, it's a Seasonic Plat.


No no no! Not 1300w, I was agreeing that a 850w or possibly even a 750w would do just fine! I use a corsair 860w for sli 680's...manufacturers state minimum PSU size but its just a recommendation to have a more efficient system...sli 680's would be a little taxing on a 650w psu especially if you wanted any head room for overclocking...

Edit: 680 SC SIG is a minimum 550w psu


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> No no no! Not 1300w, I was agreeing that a 850w or possibly even a 750w would do just fine! I use a corsair 860w for sli 680's...manufacturers state minimum PSU size but its just a recommendation to have a more efficient system...sli 680's would be a little taxing on a 650w psu especially if you wanted any head room for overclocking


The PSU he chose can handle that system comfortably. Many reviews(69xx-79xx/5xx-6xx series) measure Total Power Consumption from the wall socket between 200w-300w, that's a complete system with one card.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1370860/question-680-sli-power-consumption#post_19510456

Oh, lol, now I see it. Selective reading and having clear ideas about what and whatnot makes you(me) missunderstand things and argue for the sake of arguing. Slowly waking from the nap









You're completely right, but theres is one fundamental difference between your Corsair AX750w and that Seasonic Platinum 660w: efficiency & quality. That said, paying 20$ more or so for a Seasonic Plat 750w won't do no harm and opens a window for having a reliable PSU for quite some time and for upgrades.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> The PSU he chose can handle that system comfortably. Many reviews(69xx-79xx/5xx-6xx series) measure Total Power Consumption from the wall socket between 200w-300w, that's a complete system with one card.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1370860/question-680-sli-power-consumption#post_19510456
> 
> Oh, lol, now I see it. Selective reading and having clear ideas about what and whatnot makes you(me) missunderstand things and argue for the sake of arguing. Slowly waking from the nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're completely right, but theres is one fundamental difference between your Corsair AX750w and that Seasonic Platinum 660w: efficiency & quality. That said, paying 20$ more or so for a Seasonic Plat 750w won't do no harm and opens a window for having a reliable PSU for quite some time and for upgrades.


Agreed!....(I have an AX860 though) buuuut yes you are correct in that the seasonic should handle it just fine..I read your Linky and they were saying a ~650w PSU should run that setup fine but (as we both said) upgrading a little will raise your upgrade/overclocking ceiling for efficiency...

I am the kind of person I don't like any doubts at all so go big or go home!!!! Lol


----------



## GermanyChris

So I've changed my mind again...

If I win OCN can send me the W3680 I want for the Mac Pro and donate the approximately 2k left in some one here's name to a charity we decide. I get my processor and we can do something good for society.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

well, i've updated the prices for my rig







now onto the wait...


----------



## delusion87

My mind is itching for another update haha. Stupid hardware releases too quickly


----------



## ClamBumped

Cant wait ! AND schools almost out for my kids! must have distraction lol


----------



## NeoReaper

Good luck to everyone for this month! (Sooo Exited)


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Good luck to everyone for this month! (Sooo Exited)


yup, i'm hoping that random number graces my number.


----------



## lordhinton

good luck again







want me a gtx 780 ;D


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> This is basically my next build witch will happen in next few months(after summer), lets see if i am lucky
> 
> *GPU:* MSI GTX 780 Lightning +some waterblack with backplate when it will be available


While I'm not sure if MSI uses a reference PCB for the Lightning cards or not, I do know that any reference PCB design 770/780 uses the same die size as the Titan and the Titan blocks and backplates are compatible with them.


----------



## PedroC1999

But a block saying Titan for a GTX 780 is quite misleading...


----------



## neo0031

Just updated mine slightly from a VTX3D 7870 Tahiti LE x 2 to a XFX Radeon HD 7870 Double D Tahiti LE x 2.

Since clearly the XFX is a much sexier card.









@gogojet above me... I THINK you'll need more than 1 total post count to qualify mate.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Come on 780


----------



## Rangerjr1

I have never won anything in my life, this should be interesting!


----------



## neo0031

Now I'm all excited thanks to everyone pumping the spirits up...


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Now I'm all excited thanks to everyone pumping the spirits up...


Don't worry, it will turn ugly again at the end of the month.


----------



## Dav3ric

Good luck everyone!

note: my rig is now in my signature...I don't think it was there before


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Don't worry, it will turn ugly again at the end of the month.


This :<
Altho it would be great if I win a $2500 Rig right after finishing my exams


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> But a block saying Titan for a GTX 780 is quite misleading...


You can use acetone to remove paint from the factory lettering from EK blocks... also I believe that they are going to start labeling them as compatible with both. Worse comes to worst, just fill in the milling of the name with a little epoxy, sand it smooth, and repaint the back of the block... if one is that picky about aesthetics that is.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Don't worry, it will turn ugly again at the end of the month.


lolz, yep


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> But a block saying Titan for a GTX 780 is quite misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use acetone to remove paint from the factory lettering from EK blocks... also I believe that they are going to start labeling them as compatible with both. Worse comes to worst, just fill in the milling of the name with a little epoxy, sand it smooth, and repaint the back of the block... if one is that picky about aesthetics that is.
Click to expand...

If it were me, I would have the Titan block and not be able to use my computer until I had a 780 block. I would not be satisfied unless it was the real deal.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If it were me, I would have the Titan block and not be able to use my computer until I had a 780 block. I would not be satisfied unless it was the real deal.


I thought this was OCN, not OCD! Just kidding, I totally get it. It would be a constant annoyance to not have the match.


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4975151/version/4975153
> 
> *Mobo:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 -- $240
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K -- $330
> 
> *GPU:* EVGA GTX 780 3GB -- $650
> 
> *GPU Waterblock:* EK-FC Titan - Acetal+Nickel (GTX780 compatible) -- $120
> 
> *Ram:* Crucial Ballistix Elite 16GB (4 x 4GB) -- $170
> 
> *Speakers:* Bowers and Wilkins 685 -- $650
> 
> *Integrated Amplifier:* Cambridge Audio - Azur 351A -- $550
> 
> *Total:* Roughly $2710
> 
> *Good luck everyone else!*


Looks like it's that time of the day again. *Wake up! Wake up! Wake up! It's dah first of the Month!*


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> While I'm not sure if MSI uses a reference PCB for the Lightning cards or not, I do know that any reference PCB design 770/780 uses the same die size as the Titan and the Titan blocks and backplates are compatible with them.


interesting point note taken









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> But a block saying Titan for a GTX 780 is quite misleading...


true that


----------



## stnz

R3apR369, I hope you switched your 680 to a 770 !


----------



## gdubc

Added the 780 classified hydro coppers to my rig a little bit ago...on a side note I have 29 days to step up my gtx670ftw 2gb. Should I? $40 for a 770 & $280 for a 780. What do you all think? I started a *poll thread* if you want to chime in.


----------



## patriotaki

Winner announcemnt is in the end of the month?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Winner announcemnt is in the end of the month?


give it about a week


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Winner announcemnt is in the end of the month?


In about 1 week or so.


----------



## Killa Cam

updated rig in sig.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If it were me, I would have the Titan block and not be able to use my computer until I had a 780 block. I would not be satisfied unless it was the real deal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I thought this was OCN, not OCD! Just kidding, I totally get it. It would be a constant annoyance to not have the match.


Then again, to cure the OCD aspect of it... I have a friend that works for a company doing CNC and laser die cutting for custom metal and polymer work (house building, machine shops, gen. fabrication, etc.) I could always just take the blocks to him and get it redone, lol... Wait.. or I could just have him fabricate my own custom blocks for all my needs... hmm.... I think I shall have to give him a call later today...

Also given my luck, if I do win one of the monthly giveaways, I wouldn't win a rig until December when I'll already be most of the way into building my next rig anyways... by which time the 780, 770, and 760 blocks will all be on the market.


----------



## patriotaki

Rig updated.. 2900usd aprox. depending on the shop


----------



## BigBoris

Well, I seen a few new gadgets out and thought it would only be wise to update the stuff on the Rig i hope to win lol. Rigs updated =) (added the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Hydro Copper Video Card) Wish me luck and good luck to you all as well!


----------



## NeoReaper

Ok! End the Random talk in this thread peoples! Its Choosing time!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> I would gladly pay the difference ! Big max 500$ with shipping :'D


i cant see your cpu







lol you forgot it?


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> pfSense box: $249.96
> 
> FoG box: $274.96
> 
> XBMC box: $454.94
> 
> Windows & Backup Server: $1496.88
> 
> GRAND TOTAL: $2476.74


+1 Rep for exhibiting extreme frugality with the $2,500 limit... and for being a fellow Buckeye.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> i cant see your cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you forgot it?


Nope, I already have my case (a define R4 that arrived a week ago) and my CPU is on its way, a 3770K which I paid around 121$ (shipping included) via Intel Retail Edge









About your build : Why not going with *this* RAM instead ? It's about 100$ cheaper for the same performance and a better reliability IMO. The money you saved there use it to grab a H220 over a H100i (30$ more or so), why not grabbing a 840 Pro 256 GB over the 128GBs ? The Caviar Black (2TB) is actually cheaper on *Amazon*. And finally, with all that money saved, add some AF120 or 140 to your 900D


----------



## alchmyest

come on random number generator, output in my favor


----------



## john1016

I love and hate this time of the month, lol. Switched up a few things on my would be build.

Can a H220 cool a cpu and a few gpu's with an extra rad?


----------



## waslakhani

This would be a great birthday gift. (Today is my birthday). Also would be a great graduation gift. I hope everyone good luck. "May the odds ever be in your favor."


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Can a H220 cool a cpu and a few gpu's with an extra rad?


Yep ! That is why it is more interesting than the H100i if you've access to this price range IMO. Look around on OCN you'll find good info on it







.


----------



## patriotaki

How do we know if we are in the system xD ? Can we know our number?


----------



## lordhinton

I AM NOT A NUMBER IM A FREE MAN!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> How do we know if we are in the system xD ? Can we know our number?


Everybody is in the system once they fulfill the following requirements:
1 - Post a rig in this thread at least once.
2 - Have posts >25
3 - Registered on OCN a month prior to the draw (IF draw month = May, then register month must be April or earlier)


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Everybody is in the system once they fulfill the following requirements:
> 1 - Post a rig in this thread at least once.
> 2 - Have posts >25
> 3 - Registered on OCN a month prior to the draw (IF draw month = May, then register month must be April or earlier)


25 posts on this thread or total on ocn?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Total


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Total


Good to know, thx


----------



## patriotaki

Wow







thanks for info.

Btw thats a very food action from you








Thanks OCN your da BEST!

good luck again people :thumbsup:


----------



## barkinos98

updated the pricing! well i hope i win, as usual


----------



## Levys

Everybody is in the system once they fulfill the following requirements:
1 - Post a rig in this thread at least once.
2 - Have posts >25
3 - Registered on OCN a month prior to the draw (IF draw month = May, then register month must be April or earlier)[/quote]

just posts or do reviews and treads count to?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> Everybody is in the system once they fulfill the following requirements:
> 1 - Post a rig in this thread at least once.
> 2 - Have posts >25
> 3 - Registered on OCN a month prior to the draw (IF draw month = May, then register month must be April or earlier)


just posts or do reviews and treads count to?[/quote]
Just posts.


----------



## ronnin426850

Stop bumping the thread guys!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Stop bumping the thread guys!


----------



## PedroC1999

Good Luck, hope I win!


----------



## lordhinton

love that pedro







you all should know just like previous draws, the winner wont turn up for at least 3 days ;D


----------



## PedroC1999

Nope, its my turn again


----------



## patriotaki

Im sure that im not going to win...I never won anything xD
Good good luck to all


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Im sure that im not going to win...I never won anything xD
> Good good luck to all


i feel ya :/ your time will come im sure


----------



## patriotaki

Upgraded my configuration changed PSU,HDD and RAM









*TOTAL : 3060$*


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Total


Where's the total amount or what?


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Ultimate UPGRADE:
> 
> EVGA ACX GTX780. $660
> Asus PB278Q. $634
> *Intel i7-4930k ~$600*
> Crucial M500 960Gb. $600
> 
> Total: $2494


Hey you are thinking way ahead of time. There isn't even any talk going on about the IB-E.


----------



## gdubc

It is called Ultimate Rig though. I should change mine to the gtx980 volta! (i kid, i kid)


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Hey you are thinking way ahead of time. There isn't even any talk going on about the IB-E.


Go ahead and Google i7 4930k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> It is called Ultimate Rig though. I should change mine to the gtx980 volta! (i kid, i kid)


It can be an upgrade to an existing rig. Read the OP.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Nope, its my turn again


Geeez, Tough Crowd...


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Geeez, Tough Crowd...


No doubt...guess its getting too close to drawing time and all are tense!


----------



## PedroC1999

And I have to say this, can we cut off the off-topic talk here, its getting hard to actually find a rig, just wanted to say this before the murder plots against StormX2 start


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> It can be an upgrade to an existing rig. Read the OP.


Yeah I just meant you could pretty much put whatever you wanted...yours is an awesome choice.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> And I have to say this, can we cut off the off-topic talk here, its getting hard to actually find a rig, just wanted to say this before the murder plots against StormX2 start


You are the king of spam


----------



## lilchronic

IM GUNA WIN!!!!!!!!! ....... i hope, it would be awsome if i did. OCN is AWSOME!


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yeah I just meant you could pretty much put whatever you wanted...yours is an awesome choice.


Oh, I legitimately thought that you were thinking that it had to be a full rig. My bad.


----------



## Wolfram

I think I might change my rig up if I actually win. Might go for an M-ATX monster or something and do it with an 1150 board.


----------



## blue-cat

I chuckled Pedro!


----------



## AtomTM

NOOO!! Its my turn!!!!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> NOOO!! Its my turn!!!!


right after mine


----------



## Rangerjr1

inb4 win.


----------



## neo0031

It is exactly because I haven't won anything in my life, I have a better chance at this. And subsequent months. I'll be patient.


----------



## Pebruska

Is it just me or why i can't view the first 8 pages?








I just get blank page or otherwise blank but fatal error text in it.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yeah its a known bug.
To resolve you need to drop your posts per page.


----------



## Pebruska

Oh damn, i like the 100 ppp, well thanks i'll change it then.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You are the king of spam


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> MY CONFIG
> 
> Answer : 155
> 
> not going to win but anyways, good luck


Yea we know you think you're not going to win, you have said that like 3-4 times now.


----------



## stnz

Is Pedro aware that he cannot win a second time ?


----------



## PedroC1999

Im gonna win, deal with it, everybody else apart from StormX2 can jog on!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im gonna win, deal with it, everybody else apart from StormX2 can jog on!










you can win under one condition, give me your winning prize from last month


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im gonna win, deal with it, everybody else apart from StormX2 can jog on!


that said, i never see him posting anymore. does anyone know what happened?


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> And I have to say this, can we cut off the off-topic talk here, its getting hard to actually find a rig, just wanted to say this before the murder plots against StormX2 start


Says who?









P.S. I'm joking.


----------



## Atomfix

Good Luck to all this month!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im gonna win, deal with it, everybody else apart from StormX2 can jog on!


Didn't you just say "can we cut off the off-topic talk here, its getting hard to actually find a rig"? talk about hypocrisy...


----------



## cptnighthawk666

I win.this is the worlds smallest violin playing for everybody but me

/ {}


----------



## ONE 2 NV

I torn between two builds. One is AMD, the other Intel. Truth be told I am an AMD freak, but I am one of the few AMD fanboys who will whole-heatedly admit Intel makes a better processor, I just cant justify the price for the means. Anyhoo, I'm tied between an FX-8350 and an i7-3770K. But here's the delemia I see happening. both chipset (990fx and Z77) are on there way out to pave way for something better. I actually deem Z77 obsolete due to Sockett 2011 boards already out. I need some input please.


----------



## PedroC1999

I would either go 8350 or X79 (I went X79) because the price between a 3820 system was only about $70 bucks more than a 8350 system, obvious winner. I am an AMD freak, love them to bits, but for a price tag so high, its hard to admit that AMD is more suitable


----------



## briddell

Good luck to us all; I would love to get a nice watercooling loop, hifi audio equipment, and a Case Labs case, but who ever wins _wins._ We'll see just who that is in the next week, or so.


----------



## Colin0912

Good luck to all there some really great builds to be built can't wait to see the next winners creation


----------



## iwalkwithedead

lolz You peeps and your comments.

Good luck to next months winner. xD


----------



## lordhinton

i hope i win so i can play one of the games i got on steam just before my graphics card died on me


----------



## barkinos98

i dont even have a windows computer, and i cant install windows on it either because i dont have enough storage.


----------



## NeoReaper

This would help out a lot right now because by the way things are going, my 6870 is (I think) failing and I am attempting to stop myself ripping it out of my machine and throwing it across my room.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> This would help out a lot right now because by the way things are going, my 6870 is (I think) failing and I am attempting to stop myself ripping it out of my machine and throwing it across my room.


if you win this, promise me when it dies you will put it in the oven ;D


----------



## NeoReaper

Oven? Putting it behind an F-18 and asking them to throttle it to full power would be a relief to watch because I won't have to deal with its stupidity. My AMD FX 4170 is good because its at stock voltage at 4.6Ghz so I am a happy person for that!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Oven? Putting it behind an F-18 and asking them to throttle it to full power would be a relief to watch because I won't have to deal with its stupidity. My AMD FX 4170 is good because its at stock voltage at 4.6Ghz so I am a happy person for that!


well theres always that







but one problem.. how many F-18s can you get to easily


----------



## NeoReaper

I can always hi-jack an aircraft carrier, become a terrorist, and destroy the Card then get shot (If there is no F-18 there, I will use whatever I can get my hands on)! =D


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I can always hi-jack an aircraft carrier, become a terrorist, and destroy the Card then get shot (If there is no F-18 there, I will use whatever I can get my hands on)! =D


sounds like a plan ;D hijack a town on water







just dont go to uss enterprise, youll be dissapointed


----------



## NeoReaper

Best, lay'd out plan ever!


----------



## lordhinton

agreed.. back on topic anyways









whats better...

2 gtx680s
2gtx770s
or 1 gtx780?

or an amd equivalent in the same price range?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> agreed.. back on topic anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats better...
> 
> 2 gtx680s
> 2gtx770s
> or 1 gtx780?
> 
> or an amd equivalent in the same price range?


2 gtx 770s in most cases, though there may be one or two games which don't handle SLI well so the 780 would do slightly better. Though I think even one 770 is total overkill for my single monitor gaming needs which is why I only put one of those in my dream build


----------



## NeoReaper

Just updated a few items on my Dream Rig because Scan.co.uk have changed some bits around and now its total cost in USD is $2434.71


----------



## CasperGS

Fingers crossed


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> I made a few changes:
> 4770k, asrock z87 extreme 6, 16gb DDR3, GTX 780 sli, 512gb ssd, 2tb storage drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5220883


Nice setup! I would add a better cooler, even watercool, since Haswell does run HOT, and I think that with that setup, you have OC in your mindz, am I right?


----------



## Killa Cam

due to the reviews on haswell, i'm going to wait on ivy bridge e. mods, is it ok to have components that arent released?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> due to the reviews on haswell, i'm going to wait on ivy bridge e. mods, is it ok to have components that arent released?


Everything I have read on Ivy-E suggest a third quarter launch. I wouldn't think there would be a problem since it will be out before this giveaway is over.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Everything I have read on Ivy-E suggest a third quarter launch. I wouldn't think there would be a problem since it will be out before this giveaway is over.


Yup it's supposed to launch late October/early November


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Figured I would upodate my rig at least one more time for Haswell and the new Z87 Classified board.....I love EVGA and Corsair products so I figured I would build a system utilizing these manufacturers exclusively (minus the HDD as EVGA nor Corsair make a Spin drive...I could do a high capacity SSD but I might change my mind and do that eventually)
> 
> CPU- i7-4770k
> MOBO- EVGA Z87 Classified- http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=152-HW-E878-KR
> PSU- EVGA SuperNOVA 1000G2 ( or Might swap for a CORSAIR PSU)- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010
> GPU- EVGA GTX 770 X2 in sli (switched from 780's for price reasons....or I would go with a single GTX 780 Hydro Copper)- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130919
> SSD- Corsair Force GT 240GB- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233208
> HDD- WD Velociraptor 1 TB- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236243
> Case- Custom Made Acrylic wall mounted case with externally housed Radiators
> MEMORY- Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233347
> 
> SO basically a few changes that I feel would be a nifty little set up.......Plus it would all obviously be water cooled with EVGA GPU water blocks and the rest would stay the same as above....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5176941


I would not recommend evga motherboards at all. I hate my z68 ftw motherboard. I would recommend Gigabyte or Asus.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Yup it's supposed to launch late October/early November


wha? i thought early september? ehhh...


----------



## oipunx

Uhh not sure if jump into X79 because 2011 or stick to Z77 with 3770k, X79mATX should looks tight and sexy.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> wha? i thought early september? ehhh...


There's no official date so you could be right although newer projections suggest it might be later unfortunately


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Uhh not sure if jump into X79 because 2011 or stick to Z77 with 3770k, X79mATX should looks tight and sexy.


I really like my Rampage IV Gene. Beast of a board.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I would not recommend evga motherboards at all. I hate my z68 ftw motherboard. I would recommend Gigabyte or Asus.


My experience EVGA boards are hit or miss...usually can't go wrong with Asus or gigabyte for sure but I want something different...I had the gigabyte in my rig at first but again want to try something different...I had an EVGA ftw board for my I7-860 and loved it


----------



## General123

Possibly..


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This may be a bit controversial so I am just going to say it and get it off of my back..
> PedroC1999's winning post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2040_20#post_19393133
> His first real post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1060#post_19143735
> He won with a edit.


No he didn't. Admin pulls the NAMES only from this thread. He's not pulling random posts.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This may be a bit controversial so I am just going to say it and get it off of my back..
> PedroC1999's winning post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2040_20#post_19393133
> His first real post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1060#post_19143735
> He won with a edit.


I don't understand what you are getting at? A lot of people have been updating their rigs


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I don't understand what you are getting at? A lot of people have been updating their rigs


It's just another person that failed to read the OP. The rules are right there in black and white.


----------



## Draven

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This may be a bit controversial so I am just going to say it and get it off of my back..
> PedroC1999's winning post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2040_20#post_19393133
> His first real post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1060#post_19143735
> He won with a edit.


You are allowed to update your original post entry as many times as you want, the only one that matters is the one at the time of the draw.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This may be a bit controversial so I am just going to say it and get it off of my back..
> PedroC1999's winning post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2040_20#post_19393133
> His first real post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1060#post_19143735
> He won with a edit.
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't. Admin pulls the NAMES only from this thread. He's not pulling random posts.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> This may be a bit controversial so I am just going to say it and get it off of my back..
> PedroC1999's winning post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2040_20#post_19393133
> His first real post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1060#post_19143735
> He won with a edit.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you are getting at? A lot of people have been updating their rigs
Click to expand...

I think what he is getting at is that Pedro changed his rig and didn't keep it the same as his original one.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> You are allowed to update your original post entry as many times as you want, *the only one that matters is the one at the time of the draw*.


And even after that you have an opportunity to change your list. I think all of the previous winners changed at least one thing after they won.


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> I really like my Rampage IV Gene. Beast of a board.


I'm between Rampage IV or Formula V, both looks great and I bet both does a great performance.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think what he is getting at is that Pedro changed his rig and didn't keep it the same as his original one.


...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think what he is getting at is that Pedro changed his rig and didn't keep it the same as his original one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> I'm between Rampage IV or Formula V, both looks great and I bet both does a great performance.


There are better boars for less money. On good air, CLC or custom loop, you can achieve pretty much the same results. The RoG boards are meant for extreme oc and tweaking.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What?


exactly....He went back and edited/removed his first post about the "Controversy"...Its all good though.... We all miss things at times then realize we were mistaken


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> exactly....He went back and edited/removed his first post about the "Controversy"...Its all good though.... We all miss things at times then realize we were mistaken
Click to expand...

I will wholeheartedly admit to that.


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> There are better boars for less money. On good air, CLC or custom loop, you can achieve pretty much the same results. The RoG boards are meant for extreme oc and tweaking.


Will look into it, thanks for the info, but also don't think I will go "Extreme" OC, at least not right now, there are plenty of stuff I have to understand first.
As for now the rig is meant for 3D modeling, renders and edititng. of course I will overclock but can't say is gonna be extreme.

I would love to have a good balance between performance, aesthetic and price in that order, as a designer can't leave the aesthetic aside


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Will look into it, thanks for the info, but also don't think I will go "Extreme" OC, at least not right now, there are plenty of stuff I have to understand first.
> As for now the rig is meant for 3D modeling, renders and edititng. of course I will overclock but can't say is gonna be extreme.
> 
> I would love to have a good balance between performance, aesthetic and price in that order, as a designer can't leave the aesthetic aside


I wholeheartedly agree with THIS. I may not have a workshop and the tools that most family has in their garage, or a garage for that matter, but I still like to make the rig looking its best with well thought out aesthetic parts, although it may be overdone sometimes. That means unless one has a good reason to match the scheme, no Noctua fans


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with THIS. I may not have a workshop and the tools that most family has in their garage, or a garage for that matter, but I still like to make the rig looking its best with well thought out aesthetic parts, although it may be overdone sometimes. That means unless one has a good reason to match the scheme, no Noctua fans


Actually, Noctua fans go pretty well with the Sabretooth motherboards. Besides that, I agree with you. They are hideous.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with THIS. I may not have a workshop and the tools that most family has in their garage, or a garage for that matter, but I still like to make the rig looking its best with well thought out aesthetic parts, although it may be overdone sometimes. That means unless one has a good reason to match the scheme, no Noctua fans


Can't agree more. I'm eyeing the Gigabyte Z87X-OC line to go with my Haf932, completed with some Corsair AP-fans with red circles. Or maybe a MSI, since it goes with my rig colors. Probably the Gigabyte one and I'll change my leds to white ones or UV.

Noctua fans are a bit crazy with that creamy colors...that subtle flesh tone and that crap brown doesn't match any hardware part I`ve seen.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I can always hi-jack an aircraft carrier, become a terrorist, and destroy the Card then get shot (If there is no F-18 there, I will use whatever I can get my hands on)! =D


Lol, Or your can always just go the Office Space meets Shaun of the Dead route and smash it with a cricket bat... besides... I think it's extremely healthy for people to let out a little steam on a defenseless inanimate object sometimes. I used to work for a company doing defective RMA/MRB support for SunOracle, amongst many other things that PDSi does. One of SunO's big time contracts is with Verizon Wireless... one summer Verizon Wireless decides to upgrade and replace all the platter drives in the South Central region call center servers (TX, OK, and small parts of LA, NM, and NE)... yup we got 36 skids with about 2,400 drives in each... all of them non Sun-O parts, meaning we had to destroy all of them in preparations to go to a recycling/scrap facility. And it was 9 days until the end of the quarter. 5 of us in my department got about 36 hours overtime each from the day they showed up until the last of them were rendered unreadable/unusable 6 days later... Taking a skid at a time to the back corner of the warehouse, where we had a pen of 1/2" plate steel about 10' x 20' with a 2' high wall, empty carton skids all the way around, and 5- 8lb. sledge hammers. Best string of consecutive 14-hr work days ever.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I can always hi-jack an aircraft carrier, become a terrorist, and destroy the Card then get shot (If there is no F-18 there, I will use whatever I can get my hands on)! =D
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Or your can always just go the Office Space meets Shaun of the Dead route and smash it with a cricket bat... besides... I think it's extrememyl healthy for people to let out a little steam on a defenseless inanimate object sometimes. I used to work for a company doing defective RMA/MRB support for SunOracle, amongst many other things that PDSi does. One of SunO's big time contracts is with Verizon Wireless... one summer Verizon Wireless decides to upgrade and replace all the platter drives in the South Central region call center servers (TX, OK, and small parts of LA, NM, and NE)... yup we got 36 skids with about 2,400 drives in each... all of them non Sun-O parts, meaning we had to destroy all of them in preparations to go to a recycling/scrap facility. And it was 9 days until the end of the quarter. 5 of us in my department got about 36 hours overtime each from the day they showed up until the last of them were rendered unreadable/unusable 6 days later... Taking a skid at a time to the back corner of the warehouse, where we had a pen of 1/2" plate steel about 10' x 20' with a 2' high wall, empty carton skids all the way around, and 5- 8lb. sledge hammers. Best string of consecutive 14-hr work days ever.
Click to expand...

Should have done skeet shooting with them. I've done it with a bunch of stuff before, Xboxes, PS3s, my moms old cancerous computer, and about 50 other things.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Should have done skeet shooting with them. I've done it with a bunch of stuff before, Xboxes, PS3s, my moms old cancerous computer, and about 50 other things.


He couldn't do that... he lives in England, where most all firearms are now banned.

Besides, do the math, 9 days to get rid of approx 86,500 HDD so they don't show up on the end of quarter reports as non profitable merchandise in the inventory... yeah, not too plausible with skeet shooting.... maybe with about 100,000 rounds of 5.56, but that much gun fire is going to attract a lot of attention so close to a USAF Reserve base on the outskirts of the 15th largest city in the country (Columbus, OH).


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Should have done skeet shooting with them. I've done it with a bunch of stuff before, Xboxes, PS3s, my moms old cancerous computer, and about 50 other things.
> 
> 
> 
> He couldn't do that... he lives in England, where most all firearms are now banned.
Click to expand...

Well then nevermind...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Lol, Or your can always just go the Office Space meets Shaun of the Dead route and smash it with a cricket bat... besides... I think it's extremely healthy for people to let out a little steam on a defenseless inanimate object sometimes. I used to work for a company doing defective RMA/MRB support for SunOracle, amongst many other things that PDSi does. One of SunO's big time contracts is with Verizon Wireless... one summer Verizon Wireless decides to upgrade and replace all the platter drives in the South Central region call center servers (TX, OK, and small parts of LA, NM, and NE)... yup we got 36 skids with about 2,400 drives in each... all of them non Sun-O parts, meaning we had to destroy all of them in preparations to go to a recycling/scrap facility. And it was 9 days until the end of the quarter. 5 of us in my department got about 36 hours overtime each from the day they showed up until the last of them were rendered unreadable/unusable 6 days later... Taking a skid at a time to the back corner of the warehouse, where we had a pen of 1/2" plate steel about 10' x 20' with a 2' high wall, empty carton skids all the way around, and 5- 8lb. sledge hammers. Best string of consecutive 14-hr work days ever.


Two great movies!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Cant wait to win this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All I want is a cheap little Intel system along with some parts from my current rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck to all for this month's drawing


Exactly what I'm thinking. If I do win it probably will share some parts with my current rig.


----------



## Jimbags

good luck everyone , man i would jump so high for joy if i won this!!! I'd have to donte something to OCN, I do fold and oince for ocn in comps now so it would be a win for ocn too


----------



## Mbalmer

Pretty sure I am going to win this contest this month....or not....GL everyone!


----------



## alchmyest

Hmm... i wonder if anybody is going to get the D-wave 2 processor


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> My, my. I guess my dream generic Corsair build with dream desk parts does fall under the price bracket... Even though I have no idea how US MIR work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be my final edit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list
> 
> *Video Card:* TAHITI LE XFX Radeon HD 7870 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($224.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* TAHITI LE XFX Radeon HD 7870 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($224.99 @ Newegg)


pc part picker has lied to you... there are no Tahiti based XFX brand 7870s on newegg, and I'm somewhat sure not anywhere on the market at all... So far as I know the only Tahiti based 7870s on the market are the Sapphire Vapor-X 7870XT for $259.99 (currently out of stock) @ newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202024

and the PowerColor PCS+ AX7870 Myst edition for $249.99 @ newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484

I'm sure they're in stock and for sale elsewhere too, but AFAIK, those are the only 7870s that AMD has given the thumbs up to putting the Tahiti gpu in.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> pc part picker has lied to you... there are no Tahiti based XFX brand 7870s on newegg, and I'm somewhat sure not anywhere on the market at all... So far as I know the only Tahiti based 7870s on the market are the Sapphire Vapor-X 7870XT for $259.99 (currently out of stock) @ newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202024
> 
> and the PowerColor PCS+ AX7870 Myst edition for $249.99 @ newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484
> 
> I'm sure they're in stock and for sale elsewhere too, but AFAIK, those are the only 7870s that AMD has given the thumbs up to putting the Tahiti gpu in.


Your right, but there is also a VTX3D one, which is rubbish. Thing with these is there are no water blocks for any, so the best cooling (Sapphire) wins.

The link in PCPP leads to a product number associated to a regular 7870, with 12xx GCN cores, while the Tahiti LE has 15xx
http://www.cometsupply.com/mp/VISIONTEK/pm/XFXFX787ACDFC/


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Your right, but there is also a VTX3D one, which is rubbish. Thing with these is there are no water blocks for any, so the best cooling (Sapphire) wins.
> 
> The link in PCPP leads to a product number associated to a regular 7870, with 12xx GCN cores, while the Tahiti LE has 15xx
> http://www.cometsupply.com/mp/VISIONTEK/pm/XFXFX787ACDFC/


I'd have to find it and double check again, but I could almost swear I remember someone saying that the 7870XT was compatible with a 7950 block... don't entirely hold me to that yet... let me see if I can find that again...

Edit: I must have been thinking of a different card... every 7870XT is well off design from the AMD reference... for any 7000 series card, lol.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> I'd have to find it and double check again, but I could almost swear I remember someone saying that the 7870XT was compatible with a 7950 block... don't hold entirely hold me to that yet... let me see if I can find that again...


I saw that same article, they said that the 7870 XT is incident to the 7950, BUT it has the mounting holes of a 7870, so it isnt compatible, its a hit and miss









I was considering that Sapphire card, but I found some extra cash and got a 7950, which proved itself useful when I won the rig


----------



## MetallicAcid

I think that OCN should have to pick someone from Sweden this time... No one from Sweden has won yet!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I think that OCN should have to pick someone from Sweden this time... No one from Sweden has won yet!!


Sweden deserve it after doing such a good job of hosting Eurovision.

But you do realise that only 4 people have won, and that they were from 2 countries only? (UK and USA) Ukraine should be next, as it starts with a 'U'


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> agreed.. back on topic anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats better...
> 
> 2 gtx680s
> 2gtx770s
> or 1 gtx780?
> 
> or an amd equivalent in the same price range?


2x GTX770 seems to the best bet for you at this point of time.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I think that OCN should have to pick someone from Sweden this time... No one from Sweden has won yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden deserve it after doing such a good job of hosting Eurovision.
> 
> But you do realise that only 4 people have won, and that they were from 2 countries only? (UK and USA) Ukraine should be next, as it starts with a 'U'
Click to expand...

Nice preicting power ot there.
You should start some other business as well.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Nice preicting power ot there.
> You should start some other business as well.


I did predict my win. I posted this 1 day before I won...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3320_40#post_19671064


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Should have done skeet shooting with them. I've done it with a bunch of stuff before, Xboxes, PS3s, my moms old cancerous computer, and about 50 other things.
> 
> 
> 
> He couldn't do that... he lives in England, where most all firearms are now banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then nevermind...
Click to expand...

Well I know one of my dad's friends owns a lot of "Unique" Swords, Daggers, Bows and Crossbows (With arrows) so I can always stab my 6870 to shreds?


----------



## NeoReaper

Double post FTW


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Upgraded to i7 Haswell 4770k and ASUS Z87 DELUXE MOBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414


To each their own and all... but I'm just not at all sold nor impressed by the word and data out on Haswell... now the Z87 boards all look sharp (except for Gigabyte obsession with that nasty green and black for the Sniper boards)... only drawback is that it seems that ASUS is slow on the draw getting the Z87 ROG boards out, well unless you want to count the Sabertooth and Gryphon.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> To each their own and all... but I'm just not at all sold nor impressed by the word and data out on Haswell... now the Z87 boards all look sharp (except for Gigabyte obsession with that nasty green and black for the Sniper boards)... only drawback is that it seems that ASUS is slow on the draw getting the Z87 ROG boards out, well unless you want to count the Sabertooth and Gryphon.


yes the ROG boards will be released later, but from a small look on Sabertooth and Gryphon the Z87 Deluxe seems to be better, but i didnt have time to check with details these 3 motherboards ...

if anyone knows which is better tell me


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> pc part picker has lied to you... there are no Tahiti based XFX brand 7870s on newegg, and I'm somewhat sure not anywhere on the market at all... So far as I know the only Tahiti based 7870s on the market are the Sapphire Vapor-X 7870XT for $259.99 (currently out of stock) @ newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202024
> 
> and the PowerColor PCS+ AX7870 Myst edition for $249.99 @ newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484
> 
> I'm sure they're in stock and for sale elsewhere too, but AFAIK, those are the only 7870s that AMD has given the thumbs up to putting the Tahiti gpu in.


Yes thank you, I was aware that NewEgg doesn't have the XFX Tahiti 7870, and I merely used that list as a reference for people to view, hence me adding the Tahiti.

As I am in the UK, I have looked at the XFX 7870 Double D Tahiti LE on https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+Double+D+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+OC+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES%21+?productId=55140&rqcType=q#rqc

I could be wrong, but it seems like it is the Tahiti LE. If so, it is then my dream card in terms of both performance and looks.

All this only matters if I win though. So.


----------



## PedroC1999

It does iunfact look legit

http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=52563

But XFX make rubbish coolers, their at the bottom of the food chain


----------



## neo0031

True, as well as horror stories on their CS/RMA.

But dat as... I mean, that shroud







might end up goin for the VTX3D one day since that's the one I had my eyes on before I found the XFX. Much time to think







. the single cooler VTX3D and PowerColour won't cool that much better than the Double D XFX, right?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> True, as well as horror stories on their CS/RMA.
> 
> But dat as... I mean, that shroud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might end up goin for the VTX3D one day since that's the one I had my eyes on before I found the XFX. Much time to think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the single cooler VTX3D and PowerColour won't cool that much better than the Double D XFX, right?


The VTX3D is horrific, All I hear is overheating/crap RMA/ and bad overclocking potential. PowerColor are great, I can vouch for that, very high quality coolers. The MYST may look like a bad cooler, but its only the fan, take the shroud off, and strap a 120mm fan on that, may take up more room, but all in all, the heatsink is good, fan isnt


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Nice preicting power ot there.
> You should start some other business as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did predict my win. I posted this 1 day before I won...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3320_40#post_19671064
Click to expand...

]


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> yes the ROG boards will be released later, but from a small look on Sabertooth and Gryphon the Z87 Deluxe seems to be better, but i didnt have time to check with details these 3 motherboards ...
> 
> if anyone knows which is better tell me


There's a handy table here..

http://us.hardware.info/comparisontable/products/186949-185773-186854-186793-186838-186839-187665-187675-186853-186770-186557-186545-186816-186835-186855-186901-186214-186529-186526-186527-186528-186514-186264-186524-186935-186950-187097-186917-186919-187095-186948-186920-187678

and there's also this here...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6970/haswell-z87-motherboard-preview-50-motherboards-from-asus-gigabyte-asrock-msi-ecs-biostar-and-evga


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> True, as well as horror stories on their CS/RMA.
> 
> But dat as... I mean, that shroud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might end up goin for the VTX3D one day since that's the one I had my eyes on before I found the XFX. Much time to think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the single cooler VTX3D and PowerColour won't cool that much better than the Double D XFX, right?
> 
> 
> 
> The VTX3D is horrific, All I hear is overheating/crap RMA/ and bad overclocking potential. PowerColor are great, I can vouch for that, very high quality coolers. The MYST may look like a bad cooler, but its only the fan, take the shroud off, and strap a 120mm fan on that, may take up more room, but all in all, the heatsink is good, fan isnt
Click to expand...

You do realize that VTX3d and Powercolor are owned by the same company, TUL.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The VTX3D is horrific, All I hear is overheating/crap RMA/ and bad overclocking potential. PowerColor are great, I can vouch for that, very high quality coolers. The MYST may look like a bad cooler, but its only the fan, take the shroud off, and strap a 120mm fan on that, may take up more room, but all in all, the heatsink is good, fan isnt


Ah I see... Since I won't be water coolingthe cards ever, I'll have to consider that... Just as well, I love 120mm fans.







but then the looks.... Mainly the reason I stayed away from the Sapphire one, as I like blocky:reference looking cards. Weird, I know... Will look at the MYST. Thanks!

Anyway, can't wait to see your finished build!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You do realize that VTX3d and Powercolor are owned by the same company, TUL.


I am perfectly aware, but I also think that TUL have the better clocking (Higher Binned cards) in the Powercolor linup, and VTX3D have a pretty bad overclocking history
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Ah I see... Since I won't be water coolingthe cards ever, I'll have to consider that... Just as well, I love 120mm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then the looks.... Mainly the reason I stayed away from the Sapphire one, as I like blocky:reference looking cards. Weird, I know... Will look at the MYST. Thanks!
> 
> Anyway, can't wait to see your finished build!


Thanks, but there is no reference 7870 XT, the makers just shape it like they 'Think' it would look like


----------



## barkinos98

When i see mnore than 50 posts after i wake up, i think someone won. this time, it was about a conversation







well, i hope i seriously win this time!


----------



## neo0031

True true. It's aesthetics VS performance again. Sigh.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Hello all. I've been so busy I hadn't kept up in awhile and I came back to 30 pages of rig updates.









So. We find out in a few days eh? Sounds fun.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It does iunfact look legit
> 
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=52563
> 
> But XFX make rubbish coolers, their at the bottom of the food chain


Huh... hadn't heard they were finally releasing theirs... I mean hell, Sapphire has had theirs out for months now. But, as BA as the Tahiti GPUs are, it's a shame that AMD is seemingly likely to have to fix the frametime issue in Crossfire by a hardware fix... It would've saved me a lot on my next rig if they could've solved it with software... Instead to get the performance I want I'm going to have to go with a 770 SLI. It makes me laugh how many people are complaining that it's a rebadged 680 with higher ram speed and core clocks... all the while forgetting that it's $80 cheaper than a 680. Think of it as EVGA's Superclocked, Signature 2, but even faster, and on sale... and the only ones that seem to be really crying about it are the ones that either wanted a more watered down version of the Titan to be the initial 770, ya know, slightly scaled back from the 780, but still a 384-bit bandwidth with 3GB, and the extra CUDA cores, those who already have 680 SLI and wanted a cheaper upgrade path, or those that already have one 680 and were hoping that the price would drop so they can get a second for cheaper. Intel, AMD, and NVidia have been playing the game the same way for years... hammer both ends of the market first, and then work your way back to the middle.


----------



## OzMan84

Going to start compiling my Ultimate Rig this week! I may stick with Air Cooling for now and maybe buy the water cooling myself if I win


----------



## Fulvin

If anything, I've at least had a good time putting together my dream rigs. Good luck all.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> If anything, I've at least had a good time putting together my dream rigs. Good luck all.


Actually THIS too.







. had fun looking at parts pr0n and pricing and even more researching. Actually been fun!


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> If anything, I've at least had a good time putting together my dream rigs. Good luck all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Actually THIS too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . had fun looking at parts pr0n and pricing and even more researching. Actually been fun!


Agreed, if nothing else it's helped me figure out roughly how much I need to save for my next build, with the sole wild card being waiting to see if Steamroller turns out to at least be competitive with the IB i7s... It's also been great fun to see what others would do for their rigs.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

I've decided to opt out of my 680 Lightning for some 770 Lightning. Cheaper and better. Rig in sig.


----------



## badtaylorx

the reference design for the Tahiti LE is an HD 6870

kinda...

it has a little more in the vrm area but really really close


----------



## neo0031

So if I was wanting to be cheeky and wanting a backplate solely for aesthetic purposes (read: to look cool) for the 7870 Tahiti LE, would it even be possible...?!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

I just found out the 770 is only 3 way SLI.







Oh well. The motherboard in my dream rig is only 2 way anyways.


----------



## t00sl0w

updated from the titan to 780 SLI.....way better might i say.
have like 200 hundred more bones for the build and no idea what to put it on.

so far-
3930k
780 x2
seasonic 850w
32gb of mushkin enhanced ramz


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It does iunfact look legit
> 
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=52563
> 
> But XFX make rubbish coolers, their at the bottom of the food chain


XFX Coolers aren't rubbish, if it was then I would say, I do own a XFX 7950, and it keeps my 7950 cool enough to keep me happy. I can game at 67C full load and have a reasonable idle temp of 28-30C


----------



## WR6133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> XFX Coolers aren't rubbish, if it was then I would say, I do own a XFX 7950, and it keeps my 7950 cool enough to keep me happy. I can game at 67C full load and have a reasonable idle temp of 28-30C


They are a bit like palit in that their coolers ain't the best but rubbish is a bit over-stated (though when people base opinions only on what is read in forums not on experience you get over statements).

pen-blwydd hapus last month


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> XFX Coolers aren't rubbish, if it was then I would say, I do own a XFX 7950, and it keeps my 7950 cool enough to keep me happy. I can game at 67C full load and have a reasonable idle temp of 28-30C


Ohh I like reading this


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> They are a bit like palit in that their coolers ain't the best but rubbish is a bit over-stated (though when people base opinions only on what is read in forums not on experience you get over statements).
> 
> pen-blwydd hapus last month


Diolch yn fawr iawn! I still need to remove my signature









But yeah, your right, I have first hand experience with XFX, I've been with them for a few years, that XFX 5870 I had with a reference cooler lasted around 3-4 years, and still going! now I have the XFX 7950 which is even better of course!, but I like the cooler, with it's metallic like finish and the little red bar running on the side. hell, I can even run 1100 Core @ 1130mv whilst staying at 70C full load with a custom fan profile.


----------



## Fulvin

Not saying it's bad, but the XFX DD cooler could be so much better, but I don't know what brainfart took place in it's design. The fins are placed so that the hot air can't escape from the sides and gets trapped in there.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Not saying it's bad, but the XFX DD cooler could be so much better, but I don't know what brainfart took place in it's design. The fins are placed so that the hot air can't escape from the sides and gets trapped in there.


It's directed to exit from the I/O shield


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> It's directed to exit from the I/O shield


It sure is, which is why it's hotter than the other custom coolers.


----------



## smex

as many others stated... it would have been nice if there was one "sign in - thread" and one "discussion thread" here.. somehow
its a big mess to work thru all pages and make a list of everyone that participates.
alhough im not the one that have to do this i weel with him / her


----------



## neo0031

Agreed. We need a discussion/hangout/begging to win thread.

Saying that, I would love to observe the moment of the draw.


----------



## PedroC1999

you do know that there is a forum function that tel;ls Admin exactly how many users have posted, how many they have posted, and links them the page with all your posts.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> you do know that there is a forum function that tel;ls Admin exactly how many users have posted, how many they have posted, and links them the page with all your posts.


i did not ;P
but still, it would be better to have a seperate conversation are imho..


----------



## neo0031

I did.







and I'm sure the admin would be quite confused to see my post edit history


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880816
> 
> Good Luck To all..


I looked back on my first post in this thread. I have pretty much built this PC already.. Except for the dual 6870's instead of the 7970's Time for a new list


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Still no?







the suspense is killing all of us!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Still no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the suspense is killing all of us!


I don't recall them picking on weekends. Enjoy your sunday. I am sure admin does not work 24/7. At least not doing drawings, i mean if the site crashed i could see him going to work.. But don't hold your breath for today.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Still no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the suspense is killing all of us!


It will be another week, or so.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Still no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the suspense is killing all of us!


It will be another week, or so.


----------



## patriotaki

cmon announce the winner!!


----------



## Levys

qoute : Thanks, but there is no reference 7870 XT, the makers just shape it like they 'Think' it would look like[/quote]

http://be.hardware.info/productinfo/169526/amd-radeon-hd-7870-xt-tahiti-le


----------



## briddell

The more I think about it, the more I just want 3x 780s and a Case Labs.


----------



## lordhinton

just like me







in theory all i need is 2 780s and a psu but still


----------



## barkinos98

i've updated the lime rock to haswell! :woot:


----------



## Bodon

good luck peeps, will post my rig soon


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I did predict my win. I posted this 1 day before I won...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3320_40#post_19671064


The power of positive my friend.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Still no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the suspense is killing all of us!


Wait for at least another 3-4 days.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

pedro give me some luck you jerk. lol


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> pedro give me some luck you jerk. lol


HAHA, Yeah!


----------



## PedroC1999

I shall give some of my luck to you!!! Your the lucky one!!!

But I gave it to everyone else too, so the chances are even


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I shall give some of my luck to you!!! Your the lucky one!!!
> 
> But I gave it to everyone else too, so the chances are even


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> And I have to say this, can we cut off the off-topic talk here, its getting hard to actually find a rig.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I shall give some of my luck to you!!! Your the lucky one!!!
> 
> But I gave it to everyone else too, so the chances are even


Are not even. If they didn't read the post you made then no luck for them.

Honestly, the longer it takes me to win the more/better improvements I can get for the money. This is assuming I win at all. Lets all keep our fingers cross for me having a chance of winning this year.


----------



## lordhinton

found one







its post 61.. the lucky one!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> found one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its post 61.. the lucky one!!


Is it the one I predicted my win one day before? Or is it a different one?


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Is it the one I predicted my win one day before? Or is it a different one?


its my one


----------



## PedroC1999

Link Please


----------



## lordhinton

top of page 7


----------



## Daredevil 720

Thinking about two 4770K's.

From what it seems delidding is here to stay, and I wouldn't want to end up without a CPU.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Thinking about two 4770K's.
> 
> From what it seems delidding is here to stay, and I wouldn't want to end up without a CPU.


2x 4770K? You won't be getting dual LGA1150 board soon.


----------



## robotninja

New build just in case i win soon. Would go with a Toxic 7970 if I could find one and still have 500 or so leftover for a custom SILENT cooling loop that I would need all of your help on.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> 2x 4770K? You won't be getting dual LGA1150 board soon.


One for delidding; the other for when the delidding fails and he ends up ashamed, raging with foam in his mouth and afraid to even look straight at the thing, lest it feels indisposed and go kaputt right away, nevermind OC. The stockier stock of all stock clocks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> 2x 4770K? You won't be getting dual LGA1150 board soon.


4770K will never work in pairs on a single board.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

If you peeps are adding Haswell to your builds remember to update to a supported power supply as well.


----------



## KaRLiToS

No winner for May and June?


----------



## PedroC1999

No winners announced yet, they announce a few days like, for example mine was announced on may 5th


----------



## briddell

Not only do we have this huge giveaway, but all of the ones going on over at LinusTechTips, as well. This is the year of the users


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> If you peeps are adding Haswell to your builds remember to update to a supported power supply as well.


All quality power supplies are supported and nobody here is selecting a cheapo one so they should be all set.


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Not only do we have this huge giveaway, but all of the ones going on over at LinusTechTips, as well. This is the year of the users


What? A fellow LTT forum user? What if you won in both forums?









Watch ALL the Computex vids!!


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> All quality power supplies are supported and nobody here is selecting a cheapo one so they should be all set.


Yeah, just make sure they can handle low power consumption (0.05A on 12v rail) before it shuts down.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I shall give some of my luck to you!!! Your the lucky one!!!
> 
> But I gave it to everyone else too, so the chances are even


Don't worry, All you have to do is post 5 times per page.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Don't worry, All you have to do is post 5 times per page.


it's not that way.. it's been said 100000 times. only one entry for each member. they are counted and assorted then comes a draw.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> it's not that way.. it's been said 100000 times. only one entry for each member. they are counted and assorted then comes a draw.


It wasn't meant to be taken literally as It was a joke.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> It wasn't meant to be taken literally as It was a joke.


Oh then i'm sorry


----------



## CasperGS

Updated to 4th Gen.


----------



## neo0031

Here's everyone upgrading to 4th Gen/Haswell, and me thinking of changing the 3770K back to a Sandy Bridge as I can't afford a failed delidding...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Here's everyone upgrading to 4th Gen/Haswell, and me thinking of changing the 3770K back to a Sandy Bridge as I can't afford a failed delidding...


Look at the so far 100% successful Razorless De-liding method with a vice.
I have been with the thread for a while and have not seen a fail thus far.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Look at the so far 100% successful Razorless De-liding method with a vice.
> I have been with the thread for a while and have not seen a fail thus far.


Unless it gets hit to hard, lol.


----------



## junkerde

it's time i had a chance to play ball


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Not only do we have this huge giveaway, but all of the ones going on over at LinusTechTips, as well. This is the year of the users


Post link? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Here's everyone upgrading to 4th Gen/Haswell, and me thinking of changing the 3770K back to a Sandy Bridge as I can't afford a failed delidding...


Good ol' i5-2500k/2550k. Still the best gaming processor imo.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Post link? lol
> Good ol' i5-2500k/2550k. Still the best gaming processor imo.


love my beastie i5 for gaming i dont see me needing a better chip for a while, just saving for a better gpu








although folding and boinc comps make me want an i7 bad! lol and my wife is getting into photography and editing photos so an i7 might be justified soon







well thats what ill say to convince her


----------



## adog12341

Just noticed you need 15 replies to have a chance to win. Wish I wasn't such a lurker..









Also revised my list a bit, I would recycle my current case (NZXT Phantom) and bring the ram down to 4x4gb.


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adog12341*
> 
> Just noticed you need 15 replies to have a chance to win. Wish I wasn't such a lurker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also revised my list a bit, I would recycle my current case (NZXT Phantom) and bring the ram down to 4x4gb.


You need at least 25 posts on the forum in total to qualify o.o


----------



## Black5Lion

Updated my entry with haswell and 770 goodness... Now if I just win this...


----------



## Fallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> here's my updated build!
> I decided on mATX for a small form factor beast of a computer that would be better for a college environment
> 
> -case: corsair 350D $100
> -cpu: i7-3770k $330
> -motherboard: asus maximus v gene $200
> -gpu: evga gtx 680 ftw+ 4gb SLI $1080
> -ram: gskill ripjaws z 32gb (4x8gb) 1866 $240
> -monitor: asus VG248QE 144hz 1ms 24inch $270
> -psu: corsair professional series HX850 $170
> -cooling: corsair H100i $106
> 
> Total: $2,496 (taken from newegg)
> 
> -miscellaneous: red led fans, red led strips, red cable sleeves


here is my updated build, heading off to college soon, hope I win









anyone think i should make any changes to this build?

-thanks, Fallacy


----------



## cptnighthawk666

would a 680 work well with a z68 mobo and an i5 2400?


----------



## wolfeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> here is my updated build, heading off to college soon, hope I win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone think i should make any changes to this build?
> 
> -thanks, Fallacy


You could get away with a 770 over the 680 in most cases, but don't know if there are any 4GB versions out yet.

Also take a look at haswell. Seems a bit backward to build on a dead platform.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys how your current rig compare to (win your ultimate rig) in terms of performance....


----------



## Killa Cam

every time i log on, i keep hoping ill see a pm message notification from and admin congratulating me on my win and asking how i wanna do dis...


----------



## AtomTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> every time i log on, i keep hoping ill see a pm message notification from and admin congratulating me on my win and asking how i wanna do dis...


Well, you just hope, I'm hoping and seeing dreams of meh playing on my ultimate rig!


----------



## ClamBumped

yeah cant wait to see what gets built with all the new tech that just dropped on us


----------



## Colin0912

i just hoping to see a announcement the suspence is killing me lol


----------



## lordhinton

2 more days


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> 2 more days


It's possible, but nothing is set in stone.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> Well, you just hope, I'm hoping and seeing dreams of meh playing on my ultimate rig!


I think its safe to say we all have the same dream...


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> every time i log on, i keep hoping ill see a pm message notification from and admin congratulating me on my win and asking how i wanna do dis...


Tell me about it! Im checking every 10 minutes!!! Haha, Good Luck to all anyhow!


----------



## barkinos98

click the little flag on the bottom left

also i am very psyched up for this too! this would be such a treat especially after on wednesday we will be finishing the academic year (all finals are ending)


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClamBumped*
> 
> yeah cant wait to see what gets built with all the new tech that just dropped on us


I tried keeping an eye on the live Haswell benching that was airing live but no results were posted before i slept.

Keen to see how the hd8000 series will compare to what Nvidea has to offer


----------



## CasperGS

Fingers crossed.....again.


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Fingers crossed.....again.


And me as well, wouldn't it be nice to wake up and read that you're the winner


----------



## Colin0912

even better would be worse day ever at work then that inbox message you suddenly think hell yea


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> even better would be worse day ever at work then that inbox message you suddenly *YELL hell yeah!!*


Fixed.


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Fixed.


haha thanks


----------



## barkinos98

seeing that i won after a week of finals and hardwork would result in a "YIPPEE KAAYEE MOTHER...." and some other excitement phrases








*which i hope and plan to say eventually thanks to this thread, why not tomorrow?*


----------



## Im Batman

I think I would be excited enough to attempt a back-flip. And then regret it.


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I think I would be excited enough to attempt a back-flip. And then regret it.


Face Plant comes to mind there


----------



## Rangerjr1

Sorry guys but im winning this.


----------



## jd2195

Just updated my rig. Its in my sig, anyone see any problems?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jd2195*
> 
> Just updated my rig. Its in my sig, anyone see any problems?


Not from what i can see, im not familiar with water cooling components. But i do know that titan blocks fit on 780s.


----------



## BeefCurtins

i would love to win my sig rig so i could turn my now main rig into a 24/7 folder with the sig rig ( if i won ) for gaming / folding in off time ... could really pump some numbers then

good luck all


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No winner for May and June?


June? Winner of June will be announced after June ends.


----------



## d6bmg

BTW, good luck to all of us.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeefCurtins*
> 
> i would love to win my sig rig so i could turn my now main rig into a 24/7 folder with the sig rig ( if i won ) for gaming / folding in off time ... could really pump some numbers then
> 
> good luck all


Yeah same... Currently averaging 10K PPD a day.... *sigh*


----------



## Sambaru

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Colin0912

Good luck thought join in


----------



## aznpersuazn

Shoot, Intel can keep their Haswell. I just want a mean M-ITX build with i7 and EVGA GTX 780 HydroCopper!


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys how your current rig compare to (win your ultimate rig) in terms of performance....


CPU 30-40% better
MB is way better for OCing
adding two SSDs in Raid 0 for boot/OS...
GPU hahahaha ... well what do you think going from a 1GB 5870 to a 770 SLI would be like, lol...









So overall at least 200-250% the performance.


----------



## Colin0912

Ok so hope win this month just split with my wife :|


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> CPU 30-40% better
> MB is way better for OCing
> adding two SSDs in Raid 0 for boot/OS...
> GPU hahahaha ... well what do you think going from a 1GB 5870 to a 770 SLI would be like, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So overall at least 200-250% the performance.


You like risks and living on the edge...RAID 0 for boot/OS.









If you're gonna do something sensitive like work or some kind of project with that rig, I wouldn't go the RAID 0 route, at least a RAID 0+1. Probably you'll just be fine, but if you don't choose reliable SSDs(Intel, Samsung...) or one of your SSDs starts acting up, you'll regret it. Just my
















PS: I guess you're going the Intel route. Whatever you do, stick to the Intel SATA ports!!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

I am gonna win


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys how your current rig compare to (win your ultimate rig) in terms of performance....


Intel Core2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33GHz > Intel I7 3770k @ 3.5Ghz/3.9Ghz(Boost)

ATI Radeon HD 3870 > Asus GTX 780

A 5 year old dying WDC WD5000AAKS-75a7B0 (500GB) > 2 x WD Velociraptors @10k rpm and 1 x Samsung 840 Pro 500GB

4GB of DDR2 ram > 16GB DDR3

So, a good jump!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys how your current rig compare to (win your ultimate rig) in terms of performance....


well...

i5-2415M to a i7-3930K
8GB 1333mHz to 16GB 1866mHz
320GB 5400RPM to 256GB SSD
and finally
Intel HD4000 to Gigabyte HD7970.
oh and from a single fan which runs up to 6200rpm and a cpu reaching 90C while watching flash vids, to a cpu which should have temps around 50-60C under such load and a custom watercooling loop.

i should be having a huge blast of performance if i get the 760Li or the Lime Rock


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> You like risks and living on the edge...RAID 0 for boot/OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gonna do something sensitive like work or some kind of project with that rig, I wouldn't go the RAID 0 route, at least a RAID 0+1. Probably you'll just be fine, but if you don't choose reliable SSDs(Intel, Samsung...) or one of your SSDs starts acting up, you'll regret it. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I guess you're going the Intel route. Whatever you do, stick to the Intel SATA ports!!


Well... I did jump out of airplanes for 8 years, lol. There's always the possibility of just getting (1) 480-512GB SSD instead of (2) 240-256GB... in fact, most places I've seen I would save about $10-15 that way... not actually a bad idea cause it would leave me some extra headspace for shipping charges









And yes, I decided to switch from a Z77 dream rig to an X79 build for the improved future upgrade path... Basically I'm really hoping to win one because if I do, I'll most like get an IB-E for my Christmas present to myself, lol. Then again, if I don't win until later this year and Steamroller turns out to be a rock solid jump like AMD is hyping it up to be... hmmmm.... Can you say 3-way 770 SLI?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Well... I did jump out of airplanes for 8 years, lol. There's always the possibility of just getting (1) 480-512GB SSD instead of (2) 240-256GB... in fact, most places I've seen I would save about $10-15 that way... not actually a bad idea cause it would leave me some extra headspace for shipping charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I decided to switch from a Z77 dream rig to an X79 build for the improved future upgrade path... Basically I'm really hoping to win one because if I do, I'll most like get an IB-E for my Christmas present to myself, lol. Then again, if I don't win until later this year and Steamroller turns out to be a rock solid jump like AMD is hyping it up to be... hmmmm.... *Can you say 3-way 770 SLI?*


Lol, then all is set.









I would buy 680 tri SLI...or a tasty 780. 680/770 tri SLI is the same. 770s are just rebranded 680s with a mild OC, and I'm sure you can find some pretty good deals on 680s now that 7xx series is out, nevermind buying second hand, which should be ridiculously cheaper. That way you can put the money for other pieces.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Lol, then all is set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy 680 tri SLI...or a tasty 780. 680/770 tri SLI is the same. 770s are just rebranded 680s with a mild OC, and I'm sure you can find some pretty good deals on 680s now that 7xx series is out, nevermind buying second hand, which should be ridiculously cheaper. That way you can put the money for other pieces.


Actually I've yet to see the price on any 680s drop, while the 770s are an average of about $75 cheaper... which doesn't surprise me one bit... hit the market at the top, rebadge the old top and present it as the new bottom.. make more money before rolling out the rest of the upgraded 700 series. Classic way to attack the market and make money. All GPU manufacturers do it, why would this be any different? Now once AMD launches the 8000 series, then we'll probably see the prices falling, but until then, imo the 770 is the sweet spot for buying a new GPU.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I promise to make a MOTM candidate build log if I win the parts that I need! PICK ME!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> If I win I will poop my pants


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> I win


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> I am gonna win


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> Please let me win its all I want in life lol


Please refrain from multi-posting, it clutters up the thread.


----------



## R3apR369

Just landed a job working for Honda!














I guess I've used up all my luck for the Month. Good Luck everyone else, haha.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Just landed a job working for Honda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I've used up all my luck for the Month. Good Luck everyone else, haha.


Honda is a great company to work for, as I did for a few years until I decided to further my education


----------



## exzacklyright

What happened to may winner?


----------



## Agoriaz

Pedro won April, May is still to be drawn.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys how your current rig compare to (win your ultimate rig) in terms of performance....


Core2Quad Q8200 > Xeon E3-1230V3
Geforce 210 -getting 650 probably by September- > GTX 770
2GB DDR2 667Mhz > 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Crucial M4 (128GB) > Crucial M4 mSata 256GB + Crucial M4 512GB
Micro-ATX in a cheap no name ATX tower > Mini-ITX in a Node 304

So yeah, pretty significant.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

i7 2600K -> 2x E5-2665
GTX 470 -> 3x GTX 780
Z77 MPower -> Z9PE-D8 WS
2x 2GB Corsair Vengeance -> 4x 4GB Corsair Dominator Platinums
2x 1 TB Spinpoint F3 -> 2x 1 TB Spinpoint F3 + 2x 2 TB WD Caviar Red
Corsair TX 750 -> Corsair HX1000
SST-RV01B/W -> Lian Li PC-V750A

Pretty significant.


----------



## Vlad7692

In for June I guess?


----------



## barkinos98

this is me, in a few days:

I promise everyone to make it so awesome and so full of mods, that your head would explode.








gimme dat rig!


----------



## markallen1988

Updated my rig for the month, good luck everyone!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> *this is me, in a few days:*
> 
> I promise everyone to make it so awesome and so full of mods, that your head would explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimme dat rig!


You mean you're gonna spend all the prize on drugs & hookers?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> this is me, in a few days:
> 
> I promise everyone to make it so awesome and so full of mods, that your head would explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimme dat rig!


You promise to make i awesome?

With $2500, its hard to make it boring, if you do, your the lamest guy ever


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> You mean you're gonna spend all the prize on drugs & hookers?


Is there a better way to spend 2k?


----------



## GermanyChris

My Mac needs a new heart and the charities could use 2k c'mon admin


----------



## Gabkicks

I've been wanting to try 3d gaming and also lightboost v2. If i won, hopefully the dual GTX 780's would be enough to run most games with gfx cranked up @ 100fps+. Pcars brings my rig to its knees with a full grid at some tracks.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> I've been wanting to try 3d gaming and also lightboost v2. If i won, hopefully the dual GTX 780's would be enough to run most games with gfx cranked up @ 100fps+. Pcars brings my rig to its knees with a full grid at some tracks.


780 SLI is a very serious GPU configuration, but 3D is, albeit awesome if done properly, a hog. Your framerate will suffer between a 20%-50% drop when going 3D, so have that in mind. Depending on the title, you should get anywhere from awesome and very playable framerates to just playable framerates, if you stick to 1080p. If you go 1440p, you'll still get playable framerates for 90% of the tiles out there, but some will get pwned real hard. But yes, you should find that 90% of the titles will play well...just don't expect Very High settings and +100fps in 3D.


----------



## Shrak

Wonder who will win this month :O

Good luck to all.


----------



## StormX2

guess I should re roll a haswell build =?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> guess I should *troll* a haswell build =?


Fixed. Since Intel has trolled/rickrolled us, let's troll our builds!!









BTW, PedroC1999 has been looking for you since past week.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> guess I should re roll a haswell build =?












No, keep it at Ivy/SB-E especially since you don't want custom loops nor delid.


----------



## neo0031

Been discussing delidding all day today with a friend who's about to build first time soon with a 3570K.

He is VERY afraid.


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Been discussing delidding all day today with a friend who's about to build first time soon with a 3570K.
> 
> He is VERY afraid.


I built my first build very recently, one question, is delidding where you make the cooler surface flat or...? Thanks!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Been discussing delidding all day today with a friend who's about to build first time soon with a 3570K.
> 
> He is VERY afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built my first build very recently, one question, is delidding where you make the cooler surface flat or...? Thanks!
Click to expand...

no that is called "lapping"

some info on De-lidding
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Been discussing delidding all day today with a friend who's about to build first time soon with a 3570K.
> 
> He is VERY afraid.


Have you seen this method?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> I built my first build very recently, one question, is delidding where you make the cooler surface flat or...? Thanks!


Nope! It's actually where you remove the IHS (integrated heat spreader or the metal covering) of the cpu and replace the thermal compound in between to lower temps.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> I built my first build very recently, one question, is delidding where you make the cooler surface flat or...? Thanks!


Making the cooler or the upper part of the IHS(the metal part of the CPU) flat is lapping. Delidding is when you separate the IHS from the processor unit in order to clean the TIM(thermal interface material, or that grey goo) and the glue(that black crap) that attachs the IHS and the board. Then you use your very own and well trusted superb aftermarket TIM to close the gap between the die(the small film in the middle of the board, the real processor) and the IHS, and then again some more TIM between your IHS and your cooling solution of preference.


----------



## neo0031

Yes we have seen both methods, and he is too brutal (as we both know) to handle a woodblock with vice, and with a razor, a cut on the PCB could be just as fatal...

Ironic as he is now after the Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance MB for it


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Yes we have seen both methods, and he is too brutal (as we both know) to handle a woodblock with vice, and with a razor, a cut on the PCB could be just as fatal...
> 
> Ironic as he is now after the Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance MB for it


I delidded my 3570k using a Razor during hurricance sandy when the power was out by candle light, it is a little un-nerving how hard you need to push to get into the corners with the razor blade. Had I known about the vice method or if I ever do it again I will do it by that method. It seems like it is a bit "easier" if you get the right vice. I also have owned two different Asrock boards, the z77 extreme4 and the extreme6 both were misreporting voltages through CPU-z. I can tell you that as an owner. He should go for another brand if he plans to go for high clocks or be sure to know how to use a multimeter to check the voltages. I now own a Gigabyte UD5h and it doesn't show the same voltage reporting problem but I miss "turbo" overclocking features which I do not see in the gigabyte bios so I am unable to get as low of an "idle" vcore with it as I had with the Asrocks. Maybe an Asus would be a good recommendation for your friend. It would have both these features of tight voltage reporting and turbo overclocking which I prefer. But I would steer him away from Asrock until these voltage issues are either disproved or ironed out.


----------



## neo0031

Thanks for the input! I'm sure my friend wants a red/black MB to go with his build, although I think black/darker boards would be just fine. He just can't see himself (or myself ever) splashing out for a Asus Rog board...

I'll give my friend 6 months until he decides he wants to delid. He won't be overclocking extremely though (maybe 4.5 GHz max?) so I think that'll be fine with the Megahalems Push/Pull...

Any advice on an MB that fits the descriptions then?


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> If I win I will poop my pants


ahhhhahahahahaha


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Thanks for the input! I'm sure my friend wants a red/black MB to go with his build, although I think black/darker boards would be just fine. He just can't see himself (or myself ever) splashing out for a Asus Rog board...
> 
> I'll give my friend 6 months until he decides he wants to delid. He won't be overclocking extremely though (maybe 4.5 GHz max?) so I think that'll be fine with the Megahalems Push/Pull...
> 
> Any advice on an MB that fits the descriptions then?


You have a gene. It's a phenominal board with the right color scheme and in the same price range. Any reason he couldn't use that one?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You have a gene. It's a phenominal board with the right color scheme and in the same price range. Any reason he couldn't use that one?


I WISH I had the Gene...







It's the dream/proposed build for the Ultimate Rig competition. I should take it off to stop confusing people... it's been more than once.









My current rig is the n0000000000by rig on left called "Crimm".


----------



## cptnighthawk666

can someone tell me what is going on with my cpu? i am monitoring my temps with realtemp gt and a couple other programs and my temps are jumping from 40 to 55 in one second and then showing regular temps for about 5 to 10 minutes and then it spikes again.my processor seems to be working fine in game its confusing the crap out of me.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> can someone tell me what is going on with my cpu? i am monitoring my temps with realtemp gt and a couple other programs and my temps are jumping from 40 to 55 in one second and then showing regular temps for about 5 to 10 minutes and then it spikes again.my processor seems to be working fine in game its confusing the crap out of me.


sounds normal. Just use it.


----------



## protzman

welp hope i win i'd love one of those new gold asus motherboards







GL ALL!


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Updated:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625
> 
> Because of this


OMG ROG itx? ./droooool


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> OMG ROG itx? ./droooool


Yeeeeeee


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> My rig:
> 
> Case: Corsair 900D ($349.99 @ Amazon)
> MoBo: Asus P8Z77V-Pro (I have it)
> CPU: Core i5-3570k (I have it)
> Cooler: Cooler Master TPC-812 (I have it)
> Ram: GSkill Ripjaws X 2133 (I have it)
> PSU: OCZ ZX1250 (I have it)
> SSD: 2x Samsung 840 series 250GB ($159.99 @ NCIX)
> HDD: 2x WD Black 1TB HDD (I have them)
> Video Cards: 2x EVGA GTX 780 Super Clocked Edition ($659.99 @ Amazon)
> Monitors: 3x Crossover 27QD ($339.98 @ eBay)
> 
> Grand Total: $3009.89
> 
> If I win I will be selling my 2 GTX 580s and some other stuff to cover the difference.
> Eventually I will be putting everything under water in a custom loop.


I also plan on selling old parts to cover for a custom watercooling loop, IF i win of course


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Just landed a job working for Honda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I've used up all my luck for the Month. Good Luck everyone else, haha.


Honda is a good gig man, congrats... I'd take landing a job with Honda over a win in this contest. They take care of their employees and you'll make pretty solid money... to the point... if you live frugal, you can probably build your ultimate rig by year's end easily.


----------



## StormX2

I just been crazy busy









guess I need to f read up on hazel, no water and no de lid for me, guess I'llredo my 3930k build


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I just been crazy busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I need to f read up on hazel, no water and no de lid for me, guess I'llredo my 3930k build


I feel like I must be missing something too. Would the only real reason one would want to delid be if they were to overclock pretty high? I feel like the new Haswell CPUs could maintain a pretty nice temperature at stock clocks.


----------



## jd2195

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I just been crazy busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I need to f read up on hazel, no water and no de lid for me, guess I'llredo my 3930k build


You can put haswell under water
http://www.ekwb.com/news/347/19/All-current-EK-CPU-water-blocks-LGA-1150-Haswell-ready/


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> I feel like I must be missing something too. Would the only real reason one would want to delid be if they were to overclock pretty high? I feel like the new Haswell CPUs could maintain a pretty nice temperature at stock clocks.


But this is OCN, the pursuit of performance!









I'm sure one can OC about 10 or 20% with good cooling without delidding. (On air)


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> But this is OCN, the pursuit of performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure one can OC about 10 or 20% with good cooling without delidding. (On air)


Hahah very true! I feel like if I were to get one of the new Haswell processors. I'd keep it at stock until it started to become very obsolete, at which point I'd go ahead and give de-lidding a shot. Because by then I'll probably already be thinking of an upgrade and a broken CPU won't scare me as much hahah.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> Hahah very true! I feel like if I were to get one of the new Haswell processors. I'd keep it at stock until it started to become very obsolete, at which point I'd go ahead and give de-lidding a shot. Because by then I'll probably already be thinking of an upgrade and a broken CPU won't scare me as much hahah.


Or OC that Haswell the best you can at stock voltage.







Then the heat should be pretty much similar under the same voltage.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Asus just released an ROG version of their mitx board.

I will definitely be going that route if they release them for production, along with Haswell (if that is the only way to get it)!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Asus just released an ROG version of their mitx board.
> 
> I will definitely be going that route if they release them for production, along with Haswell (if that is the only way to get it)!


And I'm thinking of changing mine to that armoured RoG board!

ARMOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> And I'm thinking of changing mine to that armoured RoG board!
> 
> ARMOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


why is it off to war


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Or OC that Haswell the best you can at stock voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the heat should be pretty much similar under the same voltage.


I like the way you think


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Just landed a job working for Honda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I've used up all my luck for the Month. Good Luck everyone else, haha.


congrats!!!!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> congrats!!!!


This "Congrats" in my subscription had me fooled a winner had been announced...


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> congrats!!!!


dont do that







thought someone won >







congrats to the honda guy anyways


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *messeduprex*
> 
> My rig would be the KISS approach. Nothing too crazy but powerful.
> 
> My rig


you need 25 useful posts dude


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> You mean you're gonna spend all the prize on drugs & hookers?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You promise to make i awesome?
> 
> With $2500, its hard to make it boring, if you do, your the lamest guy ever


If i cant get through the customs because of the case, i'm thinking of making a scratch case, and i am serious on this, it would be a great excuse to execute my plans








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Is there a better way to spend 2k?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> guess I should re roll a haswell build =?


wb brah! i haven't seen you post in a while








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Fixed. Since Intel has trolled/rickrolled us, let's troll our builds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, PedroC1999 has been looking for you since past week.


HOW DARE YOU!
it was me


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> This "Congrats" in my subscription had me fooled a winner had been announced...


----------



## ejb222

So...to Haswell or not too haswell that is the question...I really like the new Mpower Max board...great features...price isn't too bad....I like the built in Wifi and bluetooth...though I don't use bluetooth too much...I think it would eventually come in handy. Think I'm gonna keep my ssd with the os on it, but should question is, right now I have 2 x 1tb HDD...one for games and storage. the other is just a backup drive. Should I get 2 x 4TB HDD and raid them as my backup and use the 2 1TB as storage in raid or individually???


----------



## barkinos98

meh, i did went the haswell route with the lime rock. i dont think much is changed anyway but for one it is $5 cheaper than the 1155 route, and it is newer. i prefer newer whenever i can









edit: i just learned that i can give up the 670+block+backplate and the S3 for a hydrocopper 780; i'll find the case later on


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> meh, i did went the haswell route with the lime rock. i dont think much is changed anyway but for one it is $5 cheaper than the 1155 route, and it is newer. i prefer newer whenever i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i just learned that i can give up the 670+block+backplate and the S3 for a hydrocopper 780; i'll find the case later on


Well, you're not really an enthusiast so Haswell is perfect for you
















i keed barki


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well, you're not really an enthusiast so Haswell is perfect for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i keed barki











it wont matter as long as it can do my stuff fast enough for the 3 year span i give every cpu i own.


----------



## neo0031

A question, what really qualifies as "25 USEFUL posts"?

Sorry to be a pain about this. :/


----------



## MrBloody369

Who won last mth? Just wondering?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBloody369*
> 
> Who won last mth? Just wondering?


Me!!!!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> A question, what really qualifies as "25 USEFUL posts"?
> 
> Sorry to be a pain about this. :/


just help out if you can in threads like build logs and stuff that you like, tell them you liek it







, just dont post random stuff everywhere


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> A question, what really qualifies as "25 USEFUL posts"?
> 
> Sorry to be a pain about this. :/


non spam or quinvigintuple posts


----------



## neo0031

Thanks guys.









I feel like I'm gonna win...









Doesn't everyone though. lol


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crim427*
> 
> Just updated mine too. Dropped the Titan for SLI 780s. (I dislike multi-monitor, bezel kills immersion for me.)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4937349
> 
> And added some pretty ram. Fits my black/silver/blue build really well. Dem leds.... guuuurl.


Soon you'll be able to ditch multimonitor for surround setups. Flexible displays are on it's way


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jd2195*
> 
> You can put haswell under water
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/347/19/All-current-EK-CPU-water-blocks-LGA-1150-Haswell-ready/


oh that's buyer what I meant. I Won't bee de-liddingand I don't do water cooling









apparently intel screwed up the tim under the lid yet again.

I'm glad gtx 780 is out, much better option than titan


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm gonna win...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't everyone though. lol


I don't feel like I'm going to win, but I sure hope so.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Updated my rig in SIG for the contest as Micro center has the Haswell i7-4770k for $279.99








But I believe its in store only...I drove four hours to my closest Micro center to get my FX-8350 for $129.99


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Out of curiousity, what would y'all do given these two options:
CPU

Motherboard
With 1 780

OR

CPU

MOTHERBOARD

With 2 780's?


----------



## AustinL

When is the winner announced?


----------



## lordhinton

shoulf be between now and the 6th


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AustinL*
> 
> When is the winner announced?


Whenever they choose--they are usually picked within a week after the month has ended.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> Out of curiousity, what would y'all do given these two options:
> CPU
> 
> Motherboard
> With 1 780
> 
> OR
> 
> CPU
> 
> MOTHERBOARD
> 
> With 2 780's?


Personally I would do the 4770k but wait for Asus to release the new maximus


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> Out of curiousity, what would y'all do given these two options:
> CPU
> 
> Motherboard
> With 1 780
> 
> OR
> 
> CPU
> 
> MOTHERBOARD
> 
> With 2 780's?


For upgradeability and stuff other than gaming (that require and utilize the 3930K) - the first option.
For gaming and entertainment purposes only - the second option.

But thats just what I'd do though. Many will prefer to get the 3930K now and later upgrade to Ivy-E with their own investment.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Personally I would do the 4770k but wait for Asus to release the new maximus


Any idea how long that will be?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> For upgradeability and stuff other than gaming (that require and utilize the 3930K) - the first option.
> For gaming and entertainment purposes only - the second option.
> 
> But thats just what I'd do though. Many will prefer to get the 3930K now and later upgrade to Ivy-E with their own investment.


Thanks! My funds would be lacking so I think I'll stick with the Haswell build


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AustinL*
> 
> When is the winner announced?


No, Not until now.


----------



## Westfields

If there are price changes or things are on sale does anyone know if I need to keep up with my build by updating the prices?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> can't update the rig builder, but here is my current build
> 
> 3930k 499.99
> Asus P9X79 pro 309.99
> GTX 780 649.99
> Crucial ballistic Tactical 159.99
> low profile, 1.3v 1600mhz
> 4x4 gb
> corsair hx650 119.99
> Samsung 840 pro 256x2 479.98
> 
> undecided on cpu cooling 80.00
> 
> total $ 2430.18 shipped
> 
> what yall think? please pm me with good options for air cooling as I will over clock but most lovely at stock voltage


the phanteks, if you insist on high end air cooing. noctua is a bit outdated nowadays, but they should be releasing something new soon imo.


----------



## gdubc

From what I gather you don't really have to update any of that. You just get your rig put on in some fashion and that gets you entered. Then once the person is picked they can sort out the details with admin.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> From what I gather you don't really have to update any of that. You just get your rig put on in some fashion and that gets you entered. Then once the person is picked they can sort out the details with admin.


yah when you won you make your latest build bc but not a bad thing to update your build and postedhere, googled is indexing everything we say which brings new traffic to the site


----------



## ClamBumped

cant wait ^ ^ so many people! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## StormX2

I was leaning toward phanteks too, that crucial team is going to be amazing


----------



## Ramzinho

Well I know StormX will be in one of them


----------



## GxStorm

Well...

Good luck for all of you!!


----------



## rpgman1

I've updated my rig to replace Ivy Bridge CPU + mobo with Haswell CPU + mobo since Micro Center is having a sale on them.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Anyone win yet? I didn't fee like sifting through 200 post. haha


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I was leaning toward phanteks too, that crucial team is going to be amazing


Phanteks PH-TC14PE for sure! that's what I'm going with







the only downside I find to high-end air cooling is that most of the sexy high profile ram modules don't fit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Anyone win yet? I didn't fee like sifting through 200 post. haha


No not yet :3


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Anyone win yet? I didn't fee like sifting through 200 post. haha


Just check the front page. They update that when they pick a winner


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> Any idea how long that will be?
> Thanks! My funds would be lacking so I think I'll stick with the Haswell build


Supposedly in the next couple weeks for the ASUS Maximus VI


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> In. I just need a new rig. Brutal honesty.


Many people do, but some have really old rigs that date back 6 years. Looking at the winner's list so far, only April's winner doesn't have a build log. That seems to be unfair when the other winners have build logs on OCN. He could have at least show some pics showing what he bought.


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Many people do, but some have really old rigs that date back 6 years. Looking at the winner's list so far, only April's winner doesn't have a build log. That seems to be unfair when the other winners have build logs on OCN. He could have at least show some pics showing what he bought.


Pedro has a build log. Just saying...


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Many people do, but some have really old rigs that date back 6 years. Looking at the winner's list so far, only April's winner doesn't have a build log. That seems to be unfair when the other winners have build logs on OCN. He could have at least show some pics showing what he bought.


Have a look at my specs. You'll cry


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GxStorm*
> 
> Hey guys I want an opinnion on this
> 
> I'm not sure what card will preform better
> 
> 2x MSI GeForce GTX 660Ti 3 GB
> 2x Powercolor 7950 3GB
> 
> Both are Dual fan desingned
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12VHb
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12VHb/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12VHb/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($349.99 @ Newegg)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($266.30 @ Newegg)
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($197.99 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($76.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.99 @ Newegg)
> Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($305.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($305.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case: Corsair 500R Black ATX Mid Tower Case ($107.99 @ Amazon)
> Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.48 @ Newegg)
> Monitor: Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($581.03 @ Amazon)
> Total: $2483.71
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-04 15:16 EDT-0400)
> 
> Another thing, is this a great system?


- I chose the MSI MPower Max for the same price if not $10 cheaper...not sure how the compare...just felt like the builtin wireless etc was worth it.
- Check out the Rosewill Capstone 750w Mondular for cheaper too....it is also Gold Rated.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> Pedro has a build log. Just saying...


that being here







http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-rivf-7950-cfx-switch-810/0_100


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> - I chose the MSI MPower Max for the same price if not $10 cheaper...not sure how the compare...just felt like the builtin wireless etc was worth it.
> - Check out the Rosewill Capstone 750w Mondular for cheaper too....it is also Gold Rated.


Rosewill is unavailable outside US.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Many people do, but some have really old rigs that date back 6 years. Looking at the winner's list so far, only April's winner doesn't have a build log. That seems to be unfair when the other winners have build logs on OCN. He could have at least show some pics showing what he bought.


and some have new but slow systems. HD3000 iGP can't even play gta san andreas maxed out on the 1280x800 screen when mods are installed. i cant play the Feed the beast pack on the windows side; the gpu isnt cutting it.
fyi, i would be very happy to own your rig; for now even that is enough for me; something powerful enough to run some of gtaiv and san andreas and some league of legends.
and yes i am that bad in a state at the moment; i even had to delete my windows partition because i ran out of space.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mournful3ch0*
> 
> As I have heard, SSDs have very few read/write cycles as compared to a standard HDD, making them a poor choice for a main hard drive, sorry to say.
> 
> 
> 
> The point of a 10,000 RPM VelociRaptor is the speed. If you want long-term reliability you should just set up a NAS.
Click to expand...

That said, if the current Velociraptors are anything like the original Raptors, long-term reliability *is* in their feature set. Well over 7-years on mine so far.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Rosewill is unavailable outside US.


Super Flower isn't.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> and some have new but slow systems. HD3000 iGP can't even play gta san andreas maxed out on the 1280x800 screen when mods are installed. i cant play the Feed the beast pack on the windows side; the gpu isnt cutting it.
> fyi, i would be very happy to own your rig; for now even that is enough for me; something powerful enough to run some of gtaiv and san andreas and some league of legends.
> and yes i am that bad in a state at the moment; i even had to delete my windows partition because i ran out of space.


I'm trying to win a rig for my brother since he wants a gaming desktop really bad. All he has is a C2D Lenovo notebook from 7 years ago. Some parts I'll give to him free since I have extras in my closet. I'll probably update my contest rig when Asus sells the ROG series for Haswell. Micro Center has a deal with Haswell CPU and mobo bundles which is nice.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Many people do, but some have really old rigs that date back 6 years. Looking at the winner's list so far, only April's winner doesn't have a build log. That seems to be unfair when the other winners have build logs on OCN. He could have at least show some pics showing what he bought.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> that being here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-rivf-7950-cfx-switch-810/0_100


Exactly...the link just hasn't been updated on first page most likely because Pedro just started receiving items....everyone is so jumpy cause its "that time of the month"


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I'm trying to win a rig for my brother since he wants a gaming desktop really bad. All he has is a C2D Lenovo notebook from 7 years ago. Some parts I'll give to him free since I have extras in my closet. I'll probably update my contest rig when Asus sells the ROG series for Haswell. Micro Center has a deal with Haswell CPU and mobo bundles which is nice.


I was joking about getting your rig








but anyway, i hope i win this time!!!!
gl


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Or OC that Haswell the best you can at stock voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the heat should be pretty much similar under the same voltage.


May as well delid though, I've done it to a few Socket 775 CPUs and it's easy enough for a decent temperature improvement...Get some cheap Celerons for an older socket or something to practice for those who feel a bit iffy about taking a knife to their new $300~400 CPU.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> That said, if the current Velociraptors are anything like the original Raptors, long-term reliability *is* in their feature set. Well over 7-years on mine so far.


If you want reliability, go for a Samsung 830/840 or an Intel 520. Better speed than HDD and MUCH better reliability. No mechanical wear out, no vibrations, no humming or head seeks. Current reliability champ is the Samsung 830 with a record of over 6,3PB of writes. You won't find that kind of reliability on a HDD. There's a reason why Samsung and Intel are very well regarded among SSD consumers and also cope the enterprise market. Their track record on reliability attest to that.

Mind it, this is a independent test done by the good [email protected] Some didn't even get to their specifications(Sandforce based SSDs, cheapo ones), some were spot on in their specs(Crucial M4), and some hugely surpassed their specs(Samsung 830).


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Exactly...the link just hasn't been updated on first page most likely because Pedro just started receiving items....everyone is so jumpy cause its "that time of the month"


Must be really hard to get $2500 worth of PC parts in the UK when the prices are much higher there. I'm surprised that Pedro got his parts last week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I was joking about getting your rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but anyway, i hope i win this time!!!!
> gl


Ha ha. Well I might need to change my heatsink since Haswell uses a new socket. Possibly the mobo and video card as well.


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol, OCN is getting fits.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Must be really hard to get $2500 worth of PC parts in the UK when the prices are much higher there. I'm surprised that Pedro got his parts last week.
> Ha ha. Well I might need to change my heatsink since Haswell uses a new socket. Possibly the mobo and video card as well.


MJy first part, PSU, arrived 3 days after being ordered, so its easy to get parts, just their like 30% more after conversion


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> MJy first part, PSU, arrived 3 days after being ordered, so its easy to get parts, just their like 30% more after conversion


I feel you on the pricing Pedro, my $2500 rig is worth $3289.


----------



## PedroC1999

I could have easily got a 3930k, and another 7950/better case/more rads if I was in the US, but I guess the Uk has many advantages too


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GxStorm*
> 
> Another thing, is this a great system?


Yes, it is very good system without any doubt.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> That said, if the current Velociraptors are anything like the original Raptors, long-term reliability *is* in their feature set. Well over 7-years on mine so far.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want reliability, go for a Samsung 830/840 or an Intel 520. Better speed than HDD and MUCH better reliability. No mechanical wear out, no vibrations, no humming or head seeks. Current reliability champ is the Samsung 830 with a record of over 6,3PB of writes. You won't find that kind of reliability on a HDD. There's a reason why Samsung and Intel are very well regarded among SSD consumers and also cope the enterprise market. Their track record on reliability attest to that.
Click to expand...

I don't know that anyone would ever debate that. It should go without saying that if you can afford it, go SSD. However, if you need 500GB+ and cost is *any* kind of factor, people look to mechanical. In that arena, I've not seen anything that compares to the 'Raptor line in terms of longevity and reliability.


----------



## Levys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WR6133*
> 
> Is this how you built up 25 useful posts?


the rules state "you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing"









i don't think does post contribute to anything


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> I don't know that anyone would ever debate that. It should go without saying that if you can afford it, go SSD. However, if you need 500GB+ and cost is *any* kind of factor, people look to mechanical. In that arena, I've not seen anything that compares to the 'Raptor line in terms of longevity and reliability.


Ah, ok. Reliability+space when comparing HDDs. Then you're spot on.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> the rules state "you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think does post contribute to anything


LOL..
Quote:


> In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

My birthday is in 2 days, hope to hear some good news soon


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> My birthday is in 2 days, hope to hear some good news soon


Mine was in Jan. I love good news!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Mine was in Jan. I love good news!


mines in december ¬_¬ on the bright side







i just won twice on 2 seperate scratch cards
















woo 400 posts


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> the phanteks, if you insist on high end air cooing. noctua is a bit outdated nowadays, but they should be releasing something new soon imo.


Plus that tan and brown color scheme of the Noctua's is just hideous...

Along with the Phanteks (considering the $75-100 price tag most of them carry) I would also consider the Zalman CNPS14X which sells for about $55, and you can add a pair of 140mm fans to it for the same price as most of the Phanteks and possibly get better performance from it... you could also consider the Enermax ETS T40 and replace it's fans with the Enermax Apollish Vegas 140mm... at the low speed they push 77 CFM at 700 RPM and 15dBA, and if you don't mind them getting up to or above 30dBA, they can push 154 CFM at 1500 RPM.

Coolers:
Zalman CNPS14X
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118133

Enermax ETS T40:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214023

Possible add-on fans:
Enermak Apollish Vegas
Xigmatek AOS XAF-14 series
NZXT Air Flow Series
Prolimatech Vortex series
BitFenix Spectre Pro series

Each of those fans will give you 80+ CFM at 25dBA or less.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> May as well delid though, I've done it to a few Socket 775 CPUs and it's easy enough for a decent temperature improvement...Get some cheap Celerons for an older socket or something to practice for those who feel a bit iffy about taking a knife to their new $300~400 CPU.


Here's the list of CPUs the OCN Delidded Club recommends to practice on...

IHS Not Soldered To Die

Hyperthreading/Single Cores

-(S-478) Pentium 4 HT (Northwood "A" and "B" Core)*
-(S-478) Celeron
-(S-775) Celeron
-Celeron 420, 430, 440
-AMD Athlon 64 3200+*, 3700+*, 3800+* (Venice Core)

Dual Cores

-AMD X2 5000+ BE (Brisbane core)
-Celeron Dual Core E1200, E1400
-Pentium Dual Core E2140, E2160, E2180, E2200, E2210, E2220, E6300
-Core 2 Duo E4300, E4400, E4500, E4600
-Core 2 Duo E6300 (L2 stepping)*
-Core 2 Duo E6400 (L2 stepping)*
-Core 2 Duo E7200, E7300, E7400, E7500, E7600

Many of these can be found at MicroCenter or at other used/outdated parts retailers online for pretty cheap (Pentium and Pentium D $5-15 each, everything after about $15-35 each)... the harder part is actually finding a PC to test them on after delidding to make sure you didn't jack it up, lol.

If you don't mind spending a little cash to buy such an old pc for the job and can't find one laying around that you can get access to... check out pcliquidations.com, geeks.com, etc. You can usually find towers suitable to that purpose for about $50-100 bucks.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Here's the list of CPUs the OCN Delidded Club recommends to practice on...
> 
> IHS Not Soldered To Die
> 
> Hyperthreading/Single Cores
> 
> -(S-478) Pentium 4 HT (Northwood "A" and "B" Core)*
> -(S-478) Celeron
> -(S-775) Celeron
> -Celeron 420, 430, 440
> -AMD Athlon 64 3200+*, 3700+*, 3800+* (Venice Core)
> 
> Dual Cores
> 
> -AMD X2 5000+ BE (Brisbane core)
> -Celeron Dual Core E1200, E1400
> -Pentium Dual Core E2140, E2160, E2180, E2200, E2210, E2220, E6300
> -Core 2 Duo E4300, E4400, E4500, E4600
> -Core 2 Duo E6300 (L2 stepping)*
> -Core 2 Duo E6400 (L2 stepping)*
> -Core 2 Duo E7200, E7300, E7400, E7500, E7600
> 
> Many of these can be found at MicroCenter or at other used/outdated parts retailers online for pretty cheap ($5-20 each)... the harder part is actually finding a PC to test them on after delidding to make sure you didn't jack it up, lol.
> 
> If you don't mind spending a little cash to buy such an old pc for the job and can't find one laying around that you can get access to... check out pcliquidations.com, geeks.com, etc. You can usually find towers suitable to that purpose for about $50-100 bucks.


e1200 will now become my test subject







, i might actually be a little sad if i kill it, as that thing did 4.4ghz relatively easy and i never pushed it


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys how your current rig compare to (win your ultimate rig) in terms of performance....


Dream Rig - Current Rig
Intel i7 3770K - AMD FX 6200
Corsair H100i - CM Hyper 212 Evo
Radeon HD 7870 Tahiti Crossfire - Radeon HD 6670
256 GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD - 7200RPM Caviar Black 1TB
RoG Maximus Gene V - Gigabyte GA 78LMT USB3...
Crosair 350D - Aerocool X Warrior...
Corsair AX860 PSU - CM Elite Power 500w

So yeah, quite a big but reasonable difference, I suppose?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Here's the list of CPUs the OCN Delidded Club recommends to practice on...
> 
> IHS Not Soldered To Die
> 
> Hyperthreading/Single Cores
> 
> -(S-478) Pentium 4 HT (Northwood "A" and "B" Core)*
> -(S-478) Celeron
> -(S-775) Celeron
> -Celeron 420, 430, 440
> -AMD Athlon 64 3200+*, 3700+*, 3800+* (Venice Core)
> 
> Dual Cores
> 
> -AMD X2 5000+ BE (Brisbane core)
> -Celeron Dual Core E1200, E1400
> -Pentium Dual Core E2140, E2160, E2180, E2200, E2210, E2220, E6300
> -Core 2 Duo E4300, E4400, E4500, E4600
> -Core 2 Duo E6300 (L2 stepping)*
> -Core 2 Duo E6400 (L2 stepping)*
> -Core 2 Duo E7200, E7300, E7400, E7500, E7600
> 
> Many of these can be found at MicroCenter or at other used/outdated parts retailers online for pretty cheap ($5-20 each)... the harder part is actually finding a PC to test them on after delidding to make sure you didn't jack it up, lol.
> 
> If you don't mind spending a little cash to buy such an old pc for the job and can't find one laying around that you can get access to... check out pcliquidations.com, geeks.com, etc. You can usually find towers suitable to that purpose for about $50-100 bucks.


Most of the computers in my school fit within this range of processors... think anyone would notice if they went missing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> e1200 will now become my test subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i might actually be a little sad if i kill it, as that thing did 4.4ghz relatively easy and i never pushed it


I wish I kept all of the old processors I had a few months ago.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

15 Processors are killed everyday because of razor blades.

Save a processor, delid with a vice.

xD Ha, that's my new after school special slogan.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> 15 Processors are killed everyday because of razor blades.
> 
> Save a processor, delid with a vice.
> 
> xD Ha, that's my new after school special slogan.


I plan on trying both methods multiple times.


----------



## NewHighScore

Every day I wake up and check my OCN in hopes to have a PM. Not just any PM but a PM from Admin saying I won! Every day I go to bed sad.


----------



## lilchronic

well i hope i win


----------



## Fallacy

fingers crossed, I could use a compact pc like the one I created because I'm leaving this summer to college as a computer engineer!


----------



## ledzepp3

Please please please let me win







or anyone else


----------



## alchmyest

the chances of winning are exponentially decreasing, i think it will be easier just to have a massive brawl and the last 8 standing get the rest of the prizes









P.S. nice 999posts ledzepp3


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> the chances of winning are exponentially decreasing, i think it will be easier just to *have a massive brawl* and the last 8 standing get the rest of the prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. nice 999posts ledzepp3


Come here darling, I promise I won't leave marks.


----------



## xd9denz

Goodluck and godbless to everyone....still i'm goin to stick with my list of rig on "ivy bridge" http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5141799 and if there are already good reviews for HASWELL then im goin to update it....i think the price for now is unworthy as it is newly in the market but only 10% difference in performance....


----------



## ^id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *^id*
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i7-4770K ($350)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901
> 
> *Graphics*
> EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked (x2) ($840)
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8208321&CatId=7387
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB ($95)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533
> 
> *Solid State Drive*
> Corsair Force Series GT 120gb ($120)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233191
> 
> *Power Supply*
> CORSAIR HX Series HX1050w ($230)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034
> 
> *Motherboard*
> GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H ($230)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128593
> 
> *RAM*
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) ($146)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233248
> 
> *Case*
> Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ($280)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139001
> 
> *Cooling*
> Corsair H100i ($106)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
> 
> *Total: $2,397*
> 
> Rig Builder Submission
> 
> I am a huge gamer in my mid 20's, always have been and always will be, except the being in my 20's part haha. I have always been the type who could only afford a midrange PC but never something on this level, in my 4-5 year upgrade points I never spend over $1,000, it's just not feasible to spend more than that.
> 
> Why this would be important to me is because my current rig is becoming dated again and the games I own and want to play I can't properly enjoy because of frame rate dips and overall just performance problems.
> 
> I would upgrade but again it's just not feasible and I'm getting left behind in the gaming world. I look forward to this and hope you guys can take me into consideration for this, best of luck to everyone!


Updated for Haswell and the GTX 700 Series.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> Goodluck and godbless to everyone....still i'm goin to stick with my list of rig on "ivy bridge" http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5141799 and if there are already good reviews for HASWELL then im goin to update it....i think the price for now is unworthy as it is newly in the market but only 10% difference in performance....


Buy haswell lots of new tech you can't go wrong


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> Buy haswell lots of new tech you can't go wrong


And the same price basically so I agree, there's no point in not getting haswell at this point.


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> And the same price basically so I agree, there's no point in not getting haswell at this point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> Buy haswell lots of new tech you can't go wrong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> And the same price basically so I agree, there's no point in not getting haswell at this point.


exactly sir









yes newer but for now the price is unworthy....after 3 to 4 months hopefully it will decrease....


----------



## Fallacy

dear lord this would be so nice hahah, I'm currently trying to part off some of my old computer so I can scale it down for college..although winning this would solve that problem


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> the chances of winning are exponentially decreasing, i think it will be easier just to have a massive brawl and the last 8 standing get the rest of the prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. nice 999posts ledzepp3


Lol... one problem though... there's a bunch of squirrelly veterans and gun enthusiasts on here... Not only am I one of them, but I'm also Irish and get very angry when I go without my Jameson for more than a week...








uh oh, was that the last of my bottle?

... :







....







....







.....


----------



## Hartk1213

im pretty sure im gonna be the winner this month all of you guys just need to calm down lol







...i wish that was the case


----------



## markallen1988

The suspense is killing me! Good luck again everybody, hopefully tomorrow is the day!


----------



## PedroC1999

Good Luck Everyone :clock

I'm thinking of making a exclusive club for the Winners, will think about that later


----------



## cptnighthawk666

I am going to be in that club


----------



## lordhinton

the annoying thing is i cant check this until 4 to see who won D: computers will be a magnet to me all day


----------



## oipunx

Good luck everyone









I have a laser engraver/cutter awaiting for this rig for full customization.


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Lol... one problem though... there's a bunch of squirrelly veterans and gun enthusiasts on here... Not only am I one of them, but I'm also Irish and get very angry when I go without my Jameson for more than a week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh, was that the last of my bottle?
> 
> ... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


tsh.. problems can always be dealt with one way or the other


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> the chances of winning are exponentially decreasing, i think it will be easier just to have a massive brawl and the last 8 standing get the rest of the prizes


Or a series of events comprised of impossible tasks.

Perhaps a deliding with blindfolds, similar to a pinyata situation but with a hammer.









hehe hats off to the winner.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Good Luck Everyone :clock
> 
> I'm thinking of making a exclusive club for the Winners, will think about that later


Make it after December. Thus that club would have 12 members from the very beginning.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3*
> 
> Got my build redone! http://pcpartpicker.com/p/13acK
> and the rest in my bank account


you could easily add a second 780 and some w/c gear there


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Or a series of events comprised of impossible tasks.
> 
> Perhaps a deliding with blindfolds, similar to a pinyata situation but with a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe hats off to the winner.


everybody blindfolded running arround with hammers....I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Good Luck Everyone :clock
> 
> I'm thinking of making a exclusive club for the Winners, will think about that later


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Make it after December. Thus that club would have 12 members from the very beginning.


Also you'd know if the admins have decided to carry the contest over into next year as has been rumored as a possibility. Thus you could keep it exclusive to the 2013 winners only... really this is just my two cents worth in hopes that should I not win this year that they run it for another year, lol. But still, all of the build logs will be fun to follow regardless, and I should still be getting started on the new build I want at the end of the year... I hope...


----------



## StormX2

admin, hook a brobot up

my itch to build greatly out weighs my wallet


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> admin, hook a brobot up
> 
> my itch to build greatly out weighs my wallet


Is your wallet what you're carrying on your shoulder? Seems weighty enough...


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Good Luck Everyone :clock
> 
> I'm thinking of making a exclusive club for the Winners, will think about that later


Does being a winner In my Mind count?


----------



## Colin0912

Let's hope we all win


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> Let's hope we all win


Very true, as I want more







BTW Collin, go on Skype please


----------



## Shrak

Pedro! Stop fooling around on Skype and finish your build :O


----------



## PedroC1999

Shrak, please check the last update on my build log, all im doing on Skype is RAGING


----------



## Pidoma

Updated... with Haswell!


----------



## barkinos98

updated and ready for tomorrow!


----------



## lordhinton

better do my 142352452th update


----------



## Sugi

Good luck.... to me. >







Updated with a set of two Haswell cards. Muhahahahhaha


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4975151/version/4975153
> 
> *Mobo:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 -- $240
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K -- $220
> 
> *GPU:* EVGA GTX 780 3GB -- $650
> 
> *GPU Waterblock:* EK-FC Titan - Acetal+Nickel (compatible with GTX780) -- $120
> 
> *Ram:* Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR3-1600 8GB (2x4GB) -- $85
> 
> *Speakers:* Bowers and Wilkins 685 -- $650
> 
> *Integrated Amplifier:* Cambridge Audio - Azur 351A -- $550
> 
> *Total:* Roughly $2515
> 
> *Good luck everyone else!*


One last post just to show you guys what I'm hoping to win.

Notice I have my rig quoted. Find your first rig post, bookmark it, and quote it when you do an update!









And again, please stop camping this thread posting unrelated stuff. It's not getting you any closer to a potential win.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> One last post just to show you guys what I'm hoping to win.
> 
> *Notice I have my rig quoted. Find your first rig post, bookmark it, and quote it when you do an update!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, please stop camping this thread posting unrelated stuff. It's not getting you any closer to a potential win.


Why would you do that? Posting and letting the world know that you updated your rig is pointless honestly.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Why would you do that? Posting and letting the world know that you updated your rig is pointless honestly.


^This. It is pointless because all you have to do is edit the post where you put your rig together. The mods will check that post for the results. A even better idea is to post it in rig builder.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe they are allowing winners to revise their builds before buying, right? Otherwise I'm going to have update mines ASAP. Most of the things I want are from MC in store only so hopefully they will be willing to go with pp if I win it.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> ^This. It is pointless because all you have to do is edit the post where you put your rig together. The mods will check that post for the results. A even better idea is to post it in rig builder.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe they are allowing winners to revise their builds before buying, right? Otherwise I'm going to have update mines ASAP. Most of the things I want are from MC in store only so hopefully they will be willing to go with pp if I win it.


Agree, and yes you are correct you can revise it again before ordering parts.


----------



## lordhinton

i have a few combinations atm, currently a whole new rig, or should i decide on keeping my i5 and getting better stuff decisions.. decisions..


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Good luck.... to me. >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated with a set of two Haswell cards. Muhahahahhaha


Haswall _cards_? Do you mean CPUs? If you plan on putting them on the same motherboard good luck. If you don't mean CPUs, then do you mean Maxwell GPUs? If so that is still quite a bit in the future.


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Why would you do that? Posting and letting the world know that you updated your rig is pointless honestly.


Your actually right. Never thought of it that way. I guess in a good yet still bad way, I'm helping the "updated Rig" spammers, re-post their rig properly? Ah man, my post seems pointless now...

Still...to the people letting everyone know their rig is updated, just use the rig builder and put it in your signature like others do.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Day 5...

The natives have become so restless with anticipation that they've begun to nitpick at each others posts...


----------



## rpgman1

Probably be announced at the end of the week. $2500 in PayPal is pretty good if you're spending the components online. There might be a problem for US winners if they buy their components from Amazon, Micro Center, or places that don't accept PayPal. Not a big deal anyway. Good luck to the winner of May whoever he/she is.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Probably be announced at the end of the week. $2500 in PayPal is pretty good if you're spending the components online. There might be a problem for US winners if they buy their components from Amazon, Micro Center, or places that don't accept PayPal. Not a big deal anyway. Good luck to the winner of May whoever he/she is.


I believe you can transfer the funds from Paypal to your bank account though. So that could still work out rather well for places like Micro Center and such. You'll just have to wait a little longer


----------



## Sainesk

I was getting worried i'd have to change my dream build for the millionth time with the prodigy M coming up but luckily I don't like it (upside down motherboard mounting and all). Now i'm just debating whether I should go mITX with a single GTX 770 in a Prodigy or mATX with SLI 770s crammed into an NZXT Vulcan.

All this thinking about a dream build is going to cause me to go way over my regular budget on my next build...


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> Day 5...
> 
> The natives have become so restless with anticipation that they've begun to nitpick at each others posts...


Lel

anyway, I really want to win this, it is about the only thing at this point that could make me happy

(My week sucked the big one this week)


----------



## Nonehxc

Nice. Going from a i5 to a i5.


----------



## StormX2

lol at the self righteousness in this thread towards end of the month, reminds you of a certain something that does that once a month too









Anyway sorry to hear Nitrogannex, I hope all is well and healthy.

I do promise that I want this more than anyone else. so much so that I could potentially blow up the moon with an energy blast..

spam makes more spam btw


----------



## ledzepp3

Not before I blow up the moon...... Spam?


----------



## MkO611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Nice. Going from a i5 to a i5.


The i5 3570K will be put in a different build *when* i win this


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*
> 
> The i5 3570K will be put in a different build *when* i win this






I feel the confidence is strong in this one...


----------



## MkO611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> 
> I feel the confidence is strong in this one...


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Lel
> 
> anyway, I really want to win this, it is about the only thing at this point that could make me happy
> 
> (My week sucked the big one this week)


Must be an Ohio thing, I've had a pretty shatty week thus far as well and I get to cap it off in the bittersweet fashion of celebrating what would have been my anniversary by going to a friend's wedding. Thank God for Jameson and finding out the ex was an untrustworthy "revolving door" BEFORE actually getting married, lol.

Good luck man, maybe once of us will have a happy ending to the week.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> I believe you can transfer the funds from Paypal to your bank account though. So that could still work out rather well for places like Micro Center and such. You'll just have to wait a little longer


After paypal takes an additional fee out... better off just keeping what you want the prize money to pay for under $2,500 and just have OCN order the parts and ship them to you.


----------



## andyv

I don't really take money out of PayPal but I thought they didn't charge to take finds out unless you are a Buisness. I only ever take out like 100 or so at a time so it might be different with 2500.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Nope, they definitely take a % to move it from paypal to your bank account... thieving jerks are almost as bad as Ticketmaster and Western Union, lol.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I'm not sure about the rest if the world but in the UK they only charge a very small fee (less than £1) on bank transfers under £25, any transfer over that is free.


----------



## azrael36

Another option, at least here in the states is to get the paypal debit card. Your paypal balance is linked to the card the same as your bank's debit card is. I am assuming that paypal being an international business that they would offer this service in most countries.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Must be an Ohio thing, I've had a pretty shatty week thus far as well and I get to cap it off in the bittersweet fashion of celebrating what would have been my anniversary by going to a friend's wedding. Thank God for Jameson and finding out the ex was an untrustworthy "revolving door" BEFORE actually getting married, lol.
> 
> Good luck man, maybe once of us will have a happy ending to the week.


Good luck to you as well man

and if you're ever feeling down, do what I do, Read the "Stuck to my Chair" thread


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> Another option, at least here in the states is to get the paypal debit card. Your paypal balance is linked to the card the same as your bank's debit card is. I am assuming that paypal being an international business that they would offer this service in most countries.


PayPal debit is US only AFAIK.


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkO611*






Well played....


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> Another option, at least here in the states is to get the paypal debit card. Your paypal balance is linked to the card the same as your bank's debit card is. I am assuming that paypal being an international business that they would offer this service in most countries.


I have a Paypal Debit card. I love it


----------



## Majorhi

Updated the rig. Had to add a better cooling solution...so long mouse pad and mouse.


----------



## Fallacy

ahh this anticipation is killing me, does anyone know how many people have posted in this thread / what our chances are?

I would put that $2,500 to good use


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> ahh this anticipation is killing me, does anyone know how many people have posted in this thread / what our chances are?
> 
> I would put that $2,500 to good use


1 in 5950 odds, give or take, at this juncture!


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I have a Paypal Debit card. I love it


Mine is on the way! I signed up for it last week. It will be so convenient to just use that and not have to transfer funds to my bank for use with sites that don't accept paypal payments, amazon etc.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> ahh this anticipation is killing me, does anyone know how many people have posted in this thread / what our chances are?
> 
> I would put that $2,500 to good use


1000 users posted in this thread so far. -1 if admin can't win (though he deserves it and I would love to see a build log by him







) and -4 more if previous winners can't win again. So odds roughly of 0.001% or 1 in 995 of winning if every poster meets the rules/requirements at the moment.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 1000 users posted in this thread so far. -1 if admin can't win (though he deserves it and I would love to see a build log by him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and -4 more if previous winners can't win again. So odds roughly of 0.001% or 1 in 995 of winning if every poster meets the rules/requirements at the moment.


I just said that I wanted to winn. Does that count







?


----------



## Fallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 1000 users posted in this thread so far. -1 if admin can't win (though he deserves it and I would love to see a build log by him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and -4 more if previous winners can't win again. So odds roughly of 0.001% or 1 in 995 of winning if every poster meets the rules/requirements at the moment.


hahah well theres always a chance at least









PS 1 / 1000 is 0.001 so our percentage chance would be 0.1% not 0.001% correct me if I'm wrongg


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallacy*
> 
> hahah well theres always a chance at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS 1 / 1000 is 0.001 so our percentage chance would be 0.1% not 0.001% correct me if I'm wrongg


Better chances than winning the lottery!


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> My question to the rest of the thread is how long would it take you to acquire all of this hardware yourself?
> 
> It would probably take me about a year and a half if I only saved as much as I do now, a year otherwise. By which time I would be looking for what to upgrade next.


far longer than that, most likely. I'm barely keeping the lights on for me and my little family. I still need new shoes!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Where do I find cheap watercooling parts?


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> Where do I find cheap watercooling parts?


Wrong thread to ask. You go to the watercooling section on OCN to ask your question about it.


----------



## HolyDriver

watercooling parts aren't cheap, that's the problem. I did all my shopping between PPC and Frozen CPU.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> Where do I find cheap watercooling parts?


Either FrozenCPU or Performanc-PC's


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> Where do I find cheap watercooling parts?


Like others said, this is the wrong thread to ask, but hey...everyone seems to go off-topic here. Since your in Canada, you should check out *Dazmode.com*.

He even does product reviews and rig builds and puts them on YouTube. He also gives store points to people who purchase from him. Pretty cool guy.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing*
> 
> I believe you can transfer the funds from Paypal to your bank account though. So that could still work out rather well for places like Micro Center and such. You'll just have to wait a little longer


I have a PayPal visa debt card. It works just like a bank but with a greater amount of security and better customer service than most banks.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Wrong thread to ask. You go to the watercooling section on OCN to ask your question about it.


Off topic (On a post about something being off topic no less







) but I just noticed you have a Keine avatar. Always nice to see fellow touhou fans.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Off topic (On a post about something being off topic no less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I just noticed you have a Keine avatar. Always nice to see fellow touhou fans.


Yes I do like how fans portray them most of the time. Your Chen avatar is adorable. Of course, the only male Touhou character who is in the story represents like regular human life. Anyway, if May's winner is announced, then there will be 7 months left with 7 winners for those corresponding months so no rush.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Better chances than winning the lottery!


And even better our ticket is free!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> Where do I find cheap watercooling parts?


No such thing my man. Although being a Canadian I highly suggest ordering from Aquatuning.us or Dazmode.com. Aquatuning has awesome selection, extremely fast shipping(4 days from Germant to western Cananda) at a very affordable price. Dazmode is Canadian so I love to support but the selection is rather lacking and most of the good items are out of stock ime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Either FrozenCPU or Performanc-PC's


Again, as Canadian I would highly advise NOT to order from FCPU or PPC unless you absolutely have to. You will pay way more then you would like for shipping, have extremely long wait time(2 to 3 weeks) and get dinged with custom/duty fees. I only ever order from FCPU now if I can't find what I want anywhere else.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> And even better our ticket is free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing my man. Although being a Canadian I highly suggest ordering from Aquatuning.us or Dazmode.com. Aquatuning has awesome selection, extremely fast shipping(4 days from Germant to western Cananda) at a very affordable price. Dazmode is Canadian so I love to support but the selection is rather lacking and most of the good items are out of stock ime.
> Again, as Canadian I would highly advise NOT to order from FCPU or PPC unless you absolutely have to. You will pay way more then you would like for shipping, have extremely long wait time(2 to 3 weeks) and get dinged with custom/duty fees. I only ever order from FCPU now if I can't find what I want anywhere else.


thanks for the help I will check it out


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> And even better our ticket is free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing my man. Although being a Canadian I highly suggest ordering from Aquatuning.us or Dazmode.com. Aquatuning has awesome selection, extremely fast shipping(4 days from Germant to western Cananda) at a very affordable price. Dazmode is Canadian so I love to support but the selection is rather lacking and most of the good items are out of stock ime.
> Again, as Canadian I would highly advise NOT to order from FCPU or PPC unless you absolutely have to. You will pay way more then you would like for shipping, have extremely long wait time(2 to 3 weeks) and get dinged with custom/duty fees. I only ever order from FCPU now if I can't find what I want anywhere else.


Yeah, For me, if I were to go liquid-based cooling at all it would be a pre-made block like the Corsair Hxx series. As it is, my Ivy Bridge entry is designed around air cooling, 'cause I'm a little old-fashioned like that.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Yeah, For me, if I were to go liquid-based cooling at all it would be a pre-made block like the Corsair Hxx series. As it is, my Ivy Bridge entry is designed around air cooling, 'cause I'm a little old-fashioned like that.


I have one. I still consider it air cooling even though it isn't. To me, it isn't anything at all like water cooling. I only went that route because it was the best cooler I could afford at the time and MC had a deal on it. Water kits are so customized that I'd be afraid to drop the money on them when I'd rather update a competent or two. I don't even push high OC levels because I don't see the need in using the extra power/heat/noise required to do so. All my stuff launch at virtually the same speed either way.


----------



## patriotaki

updated.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Updated my dream rig to Rig Builder.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5244669
> 
> My question to the rest of the thread is how long would it take you to acquire all of this hardware yourself?
> 
> It would probably take me about a year and a half if I only saved as much as I do now, a year otherwise. By which time I would be looking for what to upgrade next.


It would probably take me about 9-12 months if I live like a hermit, never go anywhere, eat one small meal a day, and never spent money on anything unnecessary to staying alive... Fortunately, I start school again in August, so with the help of my GI Bill I will hopefully have enough to start ordering parts around Halloween.

Congrats Oscuro, that looks like a beefy little box! Looking forward to your build log, man.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lob3s*
> 
> Congrats man! Looks like your sig rig was looking a bit dated too.


Funny thing, I was forced to sell that rig about 2 years ago due to unemployment and a bunch of other factors. Been using my older box since, the Opty 939, DFI LP, 8800GTX box.

So yeah, this is really a welcome surprise, and the best news I've had in a bloody long time!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Uh...wow
> 
> Holy crap, thank you so much!
> 
> Just sitting here in stunned silence at the moment....
> 
> Edit: Build log will definitely be posted!


Make sure you join us in the official haf xb club


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> I have one. I still consider it air cooling even though it isn't. To me, it isn't anything at all like water cooling. I only went that route because it was the best cooler I could afford at the time and MC had a deal on it. Water kits are so customized that I'd be afraid to drop the money on them when I'd rather update a competent or two. I don't even push high OC levels because I don't see the need in using the extra power/heat/noise required to do so. All my stuff launch at virtually the same speed either way.


Operationally, it is water cooling since the mechanism of heat removal is through heat transfer to a liquid. Air cooling is conventionally a heatsink attached directly to the CPU, and although heat pipes are used to improve the heat transfer the primary mechanism of heat removal is a heatsink and fins with forced air convection.

EDIT: And congrats, Oscuro


----------



## protzman

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre-role


----------



## NeoReaper

Admins, am I allowed to go into 100% Depressed mode or stay at 97%?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Admins, am I allowed to go into 100% Depressed mode or stay at 97%?


There is a 6% surcharge on levels of depression over 97% - we'd encourage you to stay where you are to avoid the fees.


----------



## dman811

^I LOL'd so hard.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Admins, am I allowed to go into 100% Depressed mode or stay at 97%?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 6% surcharge on levels of depression over 97% - we'd encourage you to stay where you are to avoid the fees.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, ok!








Why do all Computer-istic things hate me!... DX


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Admins, am I allowed to go into 100% Depressed mode or stay at 97%?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 6% surcharge on levels of depression over 97% - we'd encourage you to stay where you are to avoid the fees.
Click to expand...

LOL

Anyway, congrats Oscuro!!


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> There is a 6% surcharge on levels of depression over 97% - we'd encourage you to stay where you are to avoid the fees.


Is there a reason why we can't add in the prices of the components on RigBuilder and the purchase date function is buggy? Never had this problem before on OCN.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Is there a reason why we can't add in the prices of the components on RigBuilder and the purchase date function is buggy? Never had this problem before on OCN.


Just need to make the date format xx/xx/xxxx.


----------



## NeoReaper

Please! please OCN! Let me win June! Take away my sadness and depression of my Exams and my misbehaving Rig...


----------



## briddell

Well, I see now that someone other than myself has won May. Here's to us all for June.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Please! please OCN! Let me win June! Take away my sadness and depression of my Exams and my misbehaving Rig...


Anyone who wants green RAM with a red and black motherboard doesn't deserve to win.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Please! please OCN! Let me win June! Take away my sadness and depression of my Exams and my misbehaving Rig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants green RAM with a red and black motherboard doesn't deserve to win.
Click to expand...

I like colourful things! XD


----------



## Fulvin

Congrats Oscuro!

On a sidenote, the rigbuilder is acting funny with forcing me to fill in part purchase dates, yet it doesn't let me if i try, and it's making it impossible to update the rig when you can't save the prices.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Congrats Oscuro!
> 
> On a sidenote, the rigbuilder is acting funny with forcing me to fill in part purchase dates, yet it doesn't let me if i try, and it's making it impossible to update the rig when you can't save the prices.


Someone told me you have to fill in the dates in this format xx/xx/xxxx, where the xs' are numbers. It seems to be required now, but you can fill in a later date if you wish. Had to reconfigure my rig for the contest and got it slightly below $2500 before shipping and taxes.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> There is a 6% surcharge on levels of depression over 97% - we'd encourage you to stay where you are to avoid the fees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why we can't add in the prices of the components on RigBuilder and the purchase date function is buggy? Never had this problem before on OCN.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Is there a reason why we can't add in the prices of the components on RigBuilder and the purchase date function is buggy? Never had this problem before on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to make the date format xx/xx/xxxx.
Click to expand...

I've confirmed the issue with the datepicker not populating the correct format and reported it to the engineering team. Look for a fix soon.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namkab*
> 
> My build comes out to 2135$ which leaves room for a 27" 1440p.
> 
> Dream Build


That appears to be just a PSU not a whole rig...


----------



## Namkab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That appears to be just a PSU not a whole rig...


Thanks the link must not be working I will remake in the rigbuilder


----------



## briddell

Every now and then, my mind just drifts to the idea of having 3TB of Samsung 840 Pros....


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Every now and then, my mind just drifts to the idea of having 3TB of Samsung 840 Pros....


Every now and then? Try every night before going to sleep, as well as imagining the fun one can have when putting the dream rig together...


----------



## dman811

My TRUE dream rig costs right around $36,000 so I would rather buy something else for that price...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aeonoscence*
> 
> Just updated my rig and some parts in it
> 
> Woud love the 2.5k for another 2 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or dual Xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Caselabs
> 
> Am I dreaming too much


haha that is what is on my list! 2 780's and a caselabs SM8!


----------



## aeonoscence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> haha that is what is on my list! 2 780's and a caselabs SM8!


i was thinking something like the TX10V








already got 2 780's, would like 2 more


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Are you over the Moon yet?


Not quite. Still a bit of disbelief lingering, that will probably vaporize when a stack of parts arrives at my door someday. Then I will be like a kid at Christmas. Definitely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> grats oscuro
> make it a good build log build it with pride


Is there any other way to build a computer, than with pride?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

A small Haswell set up would be nice to get back into the swing of things...few SSDs and some GPUs to warm up!!! I'm feeling the lotto this month!!!!


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5244276 this would be amazing


You can't use a 3570k with a z87 motherboard. The sockets are different.

Either go with Saborthooth Z77 + 3570k or

Saberthooth Z87 with 4670k


----------



## barkinos98

if YOU won, and had to chose between the lime rock and 760, which one would you buy? I can't decide and i dont think it would be easier when i win it


----------



## neo0031

Waiting on pricing in the new armoured RoG z87 board, THEN I'll revamp the dream rig.


----------



## Vlad7692

3930k still on the throne


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> You can't use a 3570k with a z87 motherboard. The sockets are different.
> 
> Either go with Saborthooth Z77 + 3570k or
> 
> Saberthooth Z87 with 4670k


thanks lovidore I updated to 4670 k


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> if YOU won, and had to chose between the lime rock and 760, which one would you buy? I can't decide and i dont think it would be easier when i win it


My choice would definitely be the 760Li, but that is from the point of view of someone who would use the crap out of a 6-core processor.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone for the...congats?
> 
> Still, wow....


you are Very welcome, all i got was a semi flooded basement ;p

im very glad to see the gear going to a good home








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> if YOU won, and had to chose between the lime rock and 760, which one would you buy? I can't decide and i dont think it would be easier when i win it


If I WON I would scrap both ideas lol

i really cant comment, u have watercooling, which I just cant read that language
And you should get the Baller Low profile 1.35v 1600mhz Tactics to overclock with


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Not quite. Still a bit of disbelief lingering, that will probably vaporize when a stack of parts arrives at my door someday. Then I will be like a kid at Christmas. Definitely.
> Is there any other way to build a computer, than with pride?


some people build it with pride others just throw it together... in my opinion pride is meticulous care to route the wires jsut right and to place everythign in the most absolute perfect fitting location possible.. and taking lots and lots of pictures


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> some people build it with pride others just throw it together... in my opinion pride is meticulous care to route the wires jsut right and to place everythign in the most absolute perfect fitting location possible.. and taking lots and lots of pictures


I think pride is when it works, lol. And the whole perfect wire thing looks good but is pretty ocd, lol Also before wires should be spelling.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My choice would definitely be the 760Li, but that is from the point of view of someone who would use the crap out of a 6-core processor.

















just out of interest, how does one utilize 6 cores at once?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> you are Very welcome, all i got was a semi flooded basement ;p
> 
> im very glad to see the gear going to a good home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I WON I would scrap both ideas lol
> 
> i really cant comment, u have watercooling, which I just cant read that language
> And you should get the Baller Low profile 1.35v 1600mhz Tactics to overclock with


lol thanks, but what are tactics ram







like who makes them?


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> lol thanks, but what are tactics ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like who makes them?


I think he means Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low Profile RAM. They're pretty nice and low latency compared to most DDR3 RAM (the other being Mushkin Redline). I put that in my rig for the contest.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

If I win this is kinda what it will look like.imagine this with a sabertooth z 87 and two 780'$ oh man it would be sweet.I would add a custom liquid cooling system down the line as well I am working on the case next week it will use two android devices to control the pc with a program for android called crazy remote


----------



## wolfeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tDAK*
> 
> My entry
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5249346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around $2300-$2400


why not get the GTX 770 instead? more powerful (on par or above 680s) and less money.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just out of interest, how does one utilize 6 cores at once?
> lol thanks, but what are tactics ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like who makes them?


yah crucial balliatix tactics, 8gb sticks at 1600 mhz, cl8, at only 1.35v, that's wonder ram right there

too bad the tracers are 1.5v

oh and the way I work, all twelve threads will be in use


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> yah crucial balliatix tactics, 8gb sticks at 1600 mhz, cl8, at only 1.35v, that's wonder ram right there
> 
> too bad the tracers are 1.5v
> 
> oh and the way I work, all twelve threads will be in use


i have 4/8 threads (not sure of threads of a mobile i5) and i use them too


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just out of interest, how does one utilize 6 cores at once?


3D rendering and folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> yah crucial balliatix tactics, 8gb sticks at 1600 mhz, cl8, at only 1.35v, that's wonder ram right there
> 
> too bad the tracers are 1.5v
> 
> oh and the way I work, all twelve threads will be in use


Ya ya ya, 12 threads, 6 cores, I call it a 6 core because Intel labels it as such.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> rigbuilder doesn't work for me, so, i hope this does.
> 
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=23177326


Unfortunately the link takes us to where we log in to Newegg and view our own wish list....It did not bring anything up sorry....Why is your Rig builder not working?


----------



## TheGrayDon10

no idea. doesn't work on any of my 3 rigs. and never has.

maybe this? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/14hFZ


----------



## tDAK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeking*
> 
> why not get the GTX 770 instead? more powerful (on par or above 680s) and less money.


Thanks, wasn't thinking straight at 3am.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> no idea. doesn't work on any of my 3 rigs. and never has.
> 
> maybe this? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/14hFZ


You just need to put in the date like xx/xx/xxxx, where the xs' are the numbers. It doesn't matter what date you put in though; I was able to input all the data I need into RigBuilder. BTW, I did update my rig to include complete prices on the components (includes shipping and taxes). They will be subjected to change as time goes on.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> no idea. doesn't work on any of my 3 rigs. and never has.
> 
> maybe this? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/14hFZ


That Works


----------



## barkinos98

oh, as for the stupid date thing, 6/8/2013 doesnt work but 06/08/2013 DOES work, took me a bit time to realize but nonetheless it works


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> You just need to put in the date like xx/xx/xxxx, where the xs' are the numbers. It doesn't matter what date you put in though; I was able to input all the data I need into RigBuilder. BTW, I did update my rig to include complete prices on the components (includes shipping and taxes). They will be subjected to change as time goes on.


i have no idea what you are talking about concerning dates. all i know is that when i click on rigbuilder from any of my computers, it says
page not found"


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> i have no idea what you are talking about concerning dates. all i know is that when i click on rigbuilder from any of my computers, it says
> page not found"


i hope they are reverting the date thing, hopefully that is why it cant be accessed


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibrahim933*
> 
> Hope no one steals it at the next BYOC. The answer to What is 15 x 10 + 5? is: 155
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) *$299.99*
> 
> *Motherboard*
> MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155 Intel Z77 *$199.99*
> 
> *Graphics*
> EVGA GeForce GTX 690 *$989.99*
> 
> *RAM*
> Kingston HyperX 16GB *$124.99*
> 
> *Cooling*
> ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme III VGA Cooler *$74.99*
> 
> *Monitor*
> BenQ GW2750HM *$239.99*
> 
> *Power*
> CORSAIR HX Series HX850 *$114.99*
> 
> *Case*
> COOLER MASTER HAF 932 *$125.99*
> 
> *Mouse*
> Logitech G500 *$82.99*
> 
> Total Cost: *$2,253.91*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5250575
> 
> Thanks admin!


Good luck using the 3820 and the Z77 MPOWER together, either go for an X79 motherboard or a 3770K CPU.


----------



## ibrahim933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Good luck using the 3820 and the Z77 MPOWER together, either go for an X79 motherboard or a 3770K CPU.


Wow. Did not even notice that.. You must be really familiar with chipsets and motherboards


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibrahim933*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Good luck using the 3820 and the Z77 MPOWER together, either go for an X79 motherboard or a 3770K CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Did not even notice that.. You must be really familiar with chipsets and motherboards
Click to expand...

I spend all day building computers on Newegg while I'm grounded so I guess so.


----------



## ibrahim933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I spend all day building computers on Newegg while I'm grounded so I guess so.


A wild computer wizard appears!

What kind of parents ground a genius!?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibrahim933*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I spend all day building computers on Newegg while I'm grounded so I guess so.
> 
> 
> 
> A wild computer wizard appears!
> 
> What kind of parents ground a genius!?
Click to expand...

Not sure whether to take that as a compliment or what...


----------



## target39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not sure whether to take that as a compliment or what...


I am pretty sure that was a compliment lol.... I have a question though, if, in the event that you win, are you allowed to change the components as listed on the winning post, or are you limited to the parts you have listed? This is because of all the new parts arriving such as Ivy Bridge-E and perhaps, AMD HD 8 series Graphics Cards.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *target39*
> 
> I am pretty sure that was a compliment lol.... I have a question though, if, in the event that you win, are you allowed to change the components as listed on the winning post, or are you limited to the parts you have listed? This is because of all the new parts arriving such as Ivy Bridge-E and perhaps, AMD HD 8 series Graphics Cards.


I think you can change your components before the winner is announced. After the winner is announced, you can change to whatever parts you want. Probably in OCN's case, they either buy you the parts up to $2.5k or give you $2.5k PayPal to spend on parts. It probably doesn't matter if you change to newer components if you're the winner, as long as the parts are recent.


----------



## PedroC1999

Here is first hand information....

After you win, Chipp will contact you and ask what country you live in, if your in the USA, he will ask you for the FINAL part list, you can make him wait a bit if you wish. He will only buy $2500 worth if parts, and may send the remainder over PayPal.

If you're outside the USA, he will ask you your PayPal address, then he will ask you to make a request for $2500 to Admins account, then a few days later he will send you the money and you buy the parts yourself using PayPal, or export the money to your bank account and buy from there.

This is exactly how it works after winning, I will make another post regarding the picking process if you wish


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I spend all day building computers on Newegg while I'm grounded so I guess so.


oh so its not me the only teenager who does the same thing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Here is first hand information....
> 
> After you win, Chipp will contact you and ask what country you live in, if your in the USA, he will ask you for the FINAL part list, you can make him wait a bit if you wish. He will only buy $2500 worth if parts, and may send the remainder over PayPal.
> 
> If you're outside the USA, he will ask you your PayPal address, then he will ask you to make a request for $2500 to Admins account, then a few days later he will send you the money and you buy the parts yourself using PayPal, or export the money to your bank account and buy from there.
> 
> This is exactly how it works after winning, I will make another post regarding the picking process if you wish


thanks, i hope this will be helpful to the winners!


----------



## NeoReaper

I just hope I win one of these months... =(


----------



## PedroC1999

This is how Admin/Chipp pick the winners...

They use a forum function to see which people have posted, they then copy this over to excel which attributes a number to each person, then they use an online random number generator to pick a number from 1 to 'x' (x being the last person on the list)

They then check if that person fulfills all the requirements on the OP of this thread, if they do, their deemed the winner, if not, then they will remove that person from the list and rerun the generator, they will do this until someone is Ok to win.

I really hope these 2 posts will clear all these arguments now and then


----------



## neo0031

Totally switching the Dominator Platinum to the new Vengeance Pro...!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Totally switching the Dominator Platinum to the new Vengeance Pro...!


Its a right decision you did there


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Its a right decision you did there


Watched how awesome TTL mix and matched them up.... I just.....









And they're cheaper.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Watched how awesome TTL mix and matched them up.... I just.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're cheaper.


Great rams







and smaller than the platinum







I think they are smaller from vengeance too but not sure.


----------



## PedroC1999

Here is first hand information....

This is how Admin/Chipp pick the winners...

They use a forum function to see which people have posted, they then copy this over to excel which attributes a number to each person, then they use an online random number generator to pick a number from 1 to 'x' (x being the last person on the list)

They then check if that person fulfills all the requirements on the OP of this thread, if they do, their deemed the winner, if not, then they will remove that person from the list and rerun the generator, they will do this until someone is Ok to win.

After you win, Chipp will contact you and ask what country you live in, if your in the USA, he will ask you for the FINAL part list, you can make him wait a bit if you wish. He will only buy $2500 worth if parts, and may send the remainder over PayPal.

If you're outside the USA, he will ask you your PayPal address, then he will ask you to make a request for $2500 to Admins account, then a few days later he will send you the money and you buy the parts yourself using PayPal, or export the money to your bank account and buy from there.

*Compilation of my two posts, for ease of access







*


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Here is first hand information....
> 
> This is how Admin/Chipp pick the winners...
> 
> They use a forum function to see which people have posted, they then copy this over to excel which attributes a number to each person, then they use an online random number generator to pick a number from 1 to 'x' (x being the last person on the list)
> 
> They then check if that person fulfills all the requirements on the OP of this thread, if they do, their deemed the winner, if not, then they will remove that person from the list and rerun the generator, they will do this until someone is Ok to win.
> 
> After you win, Chipp will contact you and ask what country you live in, if your in the USA, he will ask you for the FINAL part list, you can make him wait a bit if you wish. He will only buy $2500 worth if parts, and may send the remainder over PayPal.
> 
> If you're outside the USA, he will ask you your PayPal address, then he will ask you to make a request for $2500 to Admins account, then a few days later he will send you the money and you buy the parts yourself using PayPal, or export the money to your bank account and buy from there.
> 
> *Compilation of my two posts, for ease of access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't get any simpler than this, just wish people would stop asking how it works and post their dream rigs


----------



## PedroC1999

Every Time someone asks, Im going to link them to my wall of text as a punishment


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Every Time someone asks, Im going to link them to my wall of text as a punishment


U wot m8







?!


----------



## PedroC1999

Every Time someone asks how its picked and what happens next, I will link them to my 2 posts, they have all the information they will need there


----------



## NeoReaper

How does this work?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Here is first hand information....
> 
> This is how Admin/Chipp pick the winners...
> 
> They use a forum function to see which people have posted, they then copy this over to excel which attributes a number to each person, then they use an online random number generator to pick a number from 1 to 'x' (x being the last person on the list)
> 
> They then check if that person fulfills all the requirements on the OP of this thread, if they do, their deemed the winner, if not, then they will remove that person from the list and rerun the generator, they will do this until someone is Ok to win.
> 
> After you win, Chipp will contact you and ask what country you live in, if your in the USA, he will ask you for the FINAL part list, you can make him wait a bit if you wish. He will only buy $2500 worth if parts, and may send the remainder over PayPal.
> 
> If you're outside the USA, he will ask you your PayPal address, then he will ask you to make a request for $2500 to Admins account, then a few days later he will send you the money and you buy the parts yourself using PayPal, or export the money to your bank account and buy from there.
> 
> *Compilation of my two posts, for ease of access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> How does this work?


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Here is first hand information....
> 
> This is how Admin/Chipp pick the winners...
> 
> They use a forum function to see which people have posted, they then copy this over to excel which attributes a number to each person, then they use an online random number generator to pick a number from 1 to 'x' (x being the last person on the list)
> 
> They then check if that person fulfills all the requirements on the OP of this thread, if they do, their deemed the winner, if not, then they will remove that person from the list and rerun the generator, they will do this until someone is Ok to win.
> 
> After you win, Chipp will contact you and ask what country you live in, if your in the USA, he will ask you for the FINAL part list, you can make him wait a bit if you wish. He will only buy $2500 worth if parts, and may send the remainder over PayPal.
> 
> If you're outside the USA, he will ask you your PayPal address, then he will ask you to make a request for $2500 to Admins account, then a few days later he will send you the money and you buy the parts yourself using PayPal, or export the money to your bank account and buy from there.
> 
> *Compilation of my two posts, for ease of access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*


But what if I win, and I live outside USA.
They don't sell many PC parts here, so can he buy the parts from USA and send it to my USA address that imports stuff for me? (using aramex shop and ship)


----------



## PedroC1999

He will probably either send the parts (With a very large shipment premium) or tell you to buy from a nearby Country, and get someone to ship, or get the store to ship to another country


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> *Ultimate Rig Entry*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5252386
> 
> Jesus Screaming-Eagle Christ in a Hand basket, PLEASE LET ME WIN.


Remind anyone else of Sam?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donor3*
> 
> I'm currently an Apple user, caught up in the trend when I went back to school. Quickly learned the faults and drawbacks both as a prospective programmer and PC gamer.


Not to get off topic, but how could you possibly dislike OS X for programming? For gaming, that's obvious but OS X is the ideal operating system for developers.


----------



## Donor3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Not to get off topic, but how could you possibly dislike OS X for programming? For gaming, that's obvious but OS X is the ideal operating system for developers.


No not that I dislike it at all.
As I stated in the post, it has it's drawbacks, mainly that of my still being in school. All the curriculum my professors use is Windows based, so I'm using a little bit of guesswork in transferring those lessons and what I have learned over to the OSx platform. Sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't.
I like my Mac for graphic work when I get around to doing some, but I know that I'd invest more of my time into a Windows machine in the long run.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donor3*
> 
> No not that I dislike it at all.
> As I stated in the post, it has it's drawbacks, mainly that of my still being in school. All the curriculum my professors use is Windows based, so I'm using a little bit of guesswork in transferring those lessons and what I have learned over to the OSx platform. Sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't.
> I like my Mac for graphic work when I get around to doing some, but I know that I'd invest more of my time into a Windows machine in the long run.


dude, same here! as a laptop, i wont look further than a macbook, but for a desktop windows just gets it.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Donor3*
> 
> I'm currently an Apple user, caught up in the trend when I went back to school. Quickly learned the faults and drawbacks both as a prospective programmer and PC gamer.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to get off topic, but how could you possibly dislike OS X for programming? For gaming, that's obvious but OS X is the ideal operating system for developers.
Click to expand...

Really?
Good linux distro is >>>> than all other OS.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Really?
> Good linux distro is >>>> than all other OS.


Meh..


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, keep the off topic to a minimum


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You're the biggest hypocrite when it comes to off topic posts in this thread. Go play admin somewhere else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> and the "post of the year award" goes to.... dizzz!


Guys, I have stopped with most the off topic now, so all of that is water under the bridge


----------



## R3apR369

After digging around, I wonder if the Admins actually look at the Potential Winner's posts records to see if any were indeed helpful or informative...

I'll leave it at that for you guys to ponder at as well.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Updated my dream rig...
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> *CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)


Either Noctua (because it's cheaper and performs the same) or why the hell not going WC ?

Quote:


> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($349.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($184.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)


Why not a 770  ? 120$ cheaper for a better performance.

Quote:


> *Case Fan:* Phanteks PH-F140TS_WT 78.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($21.99 @ Amazon)


These are radiator fans, I would advise something else, Corsair / Scythe / Noctua / Gelid / Noiseblocker / etc.

Quote:


> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($179.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Other:* CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD PFC Sinewave UPS 1500VA 900W PFC Compatible Mini-Tower ($199.99)


That is quite a bad PSU IMO, check *here* for recommended PSU. 1500W is quite overkill, you could go with 1000W easily.

*Total:* $2391.89


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($179.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Other:* CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD PFC Sinewave UPS 1500VA 900W PFC Compatible Mini-Tower ($199.99)
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a bad PSU IMO, check *here* for recommended PSU. 1500W is quite overkill, you could go with 1000W easily.
Click to expand...

That's a UPS not a PSU. The UPS is just for times when the power goes out and he needs to save his work and shut down most likely. It is also only a 900W.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Updated my dream rig...
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> *CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)
> 
> 
> 
> Either Noctua (because it's cheaper and performs the same) or why the hell not going WC ?
Click to expand...

Don't need WC, and I prefer the Phantek's setup to Noctua's

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($349.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($184.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)
> 
> 
> 
> Why not a 770  ? 120$ cheaper for a better performance.
Click to expand...

Are you referring to the GTX 770 or the Radeon 7970?

If it's the GTX 770, it only comes with 2GB VRAM, vs the 680 FTW+'s 4GB.
If it's the Radeon 7970, it has less clock speed and less VRAM.

I'm not a gamer. I use my rig for Graphic Design, CAD, and 3D.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Case Fan:* Phanteks PH-F140TS_WT 78.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($21.99 @ Amazon)
> 
> 
> 
> These are radiator fans, I would advise something else, Corsair / Scythe / Noctua / Gelid / Noiseblocker / etc.
Click to expand...

No, it's exactly what I'm looking for. The CPU fan comes with 2 fans, but has space for 3. This is the third.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($179.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Other:* CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD PFC Sinewave UPS 1500VA 900W PFC Compatible Mini-Tower ($199.99)
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a bad PSU IMO, check *here* for recommended PSU. 1500W is quite overkill, you could go with 1000W easily.
Click to expand...

That's not a PSU. That's a UPS, and the 1500VA UPS is rated at 900W, so it can handle my 850W PSU.


----------



## GfhTattoo

well sweet we got may build up my bday is in June. Hope i win a 780gtx and water block . a 990x cpu and ram and mobo(for me ). and the kids can have a pc and mine can be updated and a new ssd







2500 can go a long way new monitor too. I still have to put up my for free stuff and a rad i want to sell (they pay for shipping diapers cost alot ). i been moving out of old house. so its been like...... so any woot i love to see all the ppls build and i love this site as i type (OCN FOR LIFE)







i type it all the time on bf3 (only game i play as only my ssd is working).

Any wooot. congrats to all the ppl that care to help other ppl and try to help. I Try to but ppl dont understand what i type ( i dont know why ) but i still try to help. And top all the ppl that make this happen THANK YOU, Even if i dont win Ocn #1 in my book . Thanks to all that makes ocn a great place. and dame you trolls. and congrats to the winners.


----------



## Jehab

That which this link may lead you to discovering is my entry to this most generous contest. Summarization: a portable, quiet, and responsive computer capable of providing an immersive experience on modern titles at a resolution of 1920x1080. Although my entry is but one in thousands, I trust that I will win this contest at least once within the next five centuries.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Don't need WC, and I prefer the Phantek's setup to Noctua's
> Are you referring to the GTX 770 or the Radeon 7970?
> 
> If it's the GTX 770, it only comes with 2GB VRAM, vs the 680 FTW+'s 4GB.
> If it's the Radeon 7970, it has less clock speed and less VRAM.
> 
> I'm not a gamer. I use my rig for Graphic Design, CAD, and 3D.
> No, it's exactly what I'm looking for. The CPU fan comes with 2 fans, but has space for 3. This is the third.
> That's not a PSU. That's a UPS, and the 1500VA UPS is rated at 900W, so it can handle my 850W PSU.


Wow, my bad regarding the UPS, my sleep deprived self did not see that one coming.
Concerning Phanteks vs Noctua, that's all fair, personal preference that's all, I would go with Noctua anyday if I was courageous enough to paint their fans. Anyway ! About the 770, the FTW 4GB w/ ACX cooler from EVGA is going to come out soon is going to be priced around 450$ to max 500, still cheaper for a better performance. The 7970 has less clock speeds but more compute power and 3GB of VRAM should be plenty for what you intend to do unless you've some particular task that requires truly more than 3GB of VRAM, if it's not enough a 770 w/ 4GB should be the thing you want







. Didn't realize about the third heatsink find again, nvm, I should have cut my little fingers before typing, I was too damn tired anyway.


----------



## patriotaki

Updated gpu to ASUS ROG POSEIDON =]


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> After digging around, I wonder if the Admins actually look at the Potential Winner's posts records to see if any were indeed helpful or informative...
> 
> I'll leave it at that for you guys to ponder at as well.


Hey., please don't be mean to the winners. hey are selected at random.








We all know that.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Hey., please don't be mean to the winners. hey are selected at random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that.


not to seem anxious or anything but that is what they told us, we dont know more to compare/contrast; we are just fed with one sided information. better stick with it tho, because otherwise you'll just be whining for the year









*not meant for a single person, anyone who wonders this*


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> not to seem anxious or anything but that is what they told us, we dont know more to compare/contrast; we are just fed with one sided information. better stick with it tho, because otherwise you'll just be whining for the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not meant for a single person, anyone who wonders this*


yeah









i myself just want to see the worklogs of people who were lucky to win


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i myself just want to see the worklogs of people who were lucky to win


Check the OP (few do).


----------



## PedroC1999

My build log hasn't been added to the list yet, take a peep









http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-rivf-7950-cfx-switch-810/0_100


----------



## barkinos98

something in the first page makes me not be able to open the first page(s); if such thing happens i was told to decrease the post count per page. it does work, if anyone encounters such problem


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?
> 
> *Winners!*
> 
> *January - *Angrybutcher
> - Worklog
> 
> *February* - ShadowEW - Worklog
> *March -* Worldshaker - Worklog
> *April* - PedroC1999
> *May* - Oscuro


For anyone that can't view the OP, here it is


----------



## Babbalabba

My BDay is at the very start of July, what a present that would be.

I'm still on the Haswell road. Hopefully more news to come in the near future.

I'll edit my original post rig later today to match, I am stuck at a music rehearsal and am sneaking this post in.


----------



## Killa Cam

admin or any mods, could you please remove me from the list. i already have what i need and more. imo, i don't think its fair to participate when there are others who deserve to win this more than me. good luck to all of you


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> admin or any mods, could you please remove me from the list. i already have what i need and more. imo, i don't think its fair to participate when there are others who deserve to win this more than me. good luck to all of you


You could just delete all of your own posts from this sub forum.


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> You could just delete all of your own posts from this sub forum.


Will you let the man show how much of a great soul he is ?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> You could just delete all of your own posts from this sub forum.


is there an easier way to do that without me going through each page and looking for a post i created?


----------



## wolfeking

click search, then advanced search and it will allow you to find all post by any user. Search with your user name and you will find all of your post in this thread.


----------



## Killa Cam

cant believe i overlooked the advanced search. so how do i delete? cant find it in edit


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> cant believe i overlooked the advanced search. so how do i delete? cant find it in edit


all you can do is click edit and delete the text, maybe type something like "Delete Please". only mods have the power to actually remove the posts


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> all you can do is click edit and delete the text, maybe type something like "Delete Please". only mods have the power to actually remove the posts


well that was for nothing







. anyways thanks a lot.

admin/mods: delete all my posts itt. thank you


----------



## mechati

yay for second entry


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechati*
> 
> yay for second entry


I didn't think you had to make a second entry. Once you make one, you are then qualified for the rest. Atleast that is what I believed ever since January lol.


----------



## dman811

You only have one entry total, but you can have millions of rigs.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Wow, my bad regarding the UPS, my sleep deprived self did not see that one coming.


Quote:


> Didn't realize about the third heatsink find again, nvm, I should have cut my little fingers before typing, I was too damn tired anyway.


I figured as much. Nobody on this forum would be THAT ignorant.
Quote:


> Concerning Phanteks vs Noctua, that's all fair, personal preference that's all, I would go with Noctua anyday if I was courageous enough to paint their fans.


Well, I plan to paint the Phanteks fans because honestly, they don't have the color scheme I want. I'd like to paint the radiators as well, but that's just a Bad Idea (tm). Painting any fan can be done pretty easily with the proper prepwork.
Quote:


> Anyway ! About the 770, the FTW 4GB w/ ACX cooler from EVGA is going to come out soon is going to be priced around 450$ to max 500, still cheaper for a better performance. The 7970 has less clock speeds but more compute power and 3GB of VRAM should be plenty for what you intend to do unless you've some particular task that requires truly more than 3GB of VRAM, if it's not enough a 770 w/ 4GB should be the thing you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well, when the 770 FTWs come out, I'll switch them out, but for the purposes of the rig contest, I still need the cards in place.


----------



## Vlad7692

1440p goodness


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Check the OP (few do).


Obviously the last 2 winners don't have worklogs.
I hate to insult you but when you assume I don't check the first page and post something like this i really have to frown


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Check the OP (few do).
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the last 2 winners don't have worklogs.
> I hate to insult you but when you assume I don't check the first page and post something like this i really have to frown
Click to expand...

Pedro has a work log, so please actually look for his thread. Just because I feel like being nice, here is his log so far. As of yet, I am not sure if Oscuro has a log yet but he hasn't even received the parts yet I don't believe.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Pedro has a work log, so please actually look for his thread. Just because I feel like being nice, here is his log so far. As of yet, I am not sure if Oscuro has a log yet but he hasn't even received the parts yet I don't believe.


yeah i found pedro's logs also
i guess i should have worded my post better
i just wanted to see the work logs posted near their name.
(and yes i clicked the first page many times, i cant picture a breathing human who would come here with hopes to win something and never look at it, sadly they probably do though







)


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Pedro has a work log, so please actually look for his thread. Just because I feel like being nice, here is his log so far. As of yet, I am not sure if Oscuro has a log yet but he hasn't even received the parts yet I don't believe.


Nope, I don't. Things are being worked out between the powers that be at the moment. No sweat though, there will be a build page.


----------



## barkinos98

Oscuro, just a question of interest how does a direct exhaust injection supposed to work


----------



## Oscuro

Well, since turbochargers use exhaust gas pressure to make more power, shouldn't just directing the exhaust and all of its power back into the engine make like....4 times as much horsepowers?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Well, since turbochargers use exhaust gas pressure to make more power, shouldn't just directing the exhaust and all of its power back into the engine make like....4 times as much horsepowers?


Sounds good, like reusing the flammable fumes in the exhaust smoke, but then it would make more and would just blow up, but you can have a filter to let burned fumes out, and unburned ones back into the cylinder##
BTW, Congrats


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> admin or any mods, could you please remove me from the list. i already have what i need and more. imo, i don't think its fair to participate when there are others who deserve to win this more than me. good luck to all of you


^^^This is a very selfless act and great quality that exemplifies this great community.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> admin or any mods, could you please remove me from the list. i already have what i need and more. imo, i don't think its fair to participate when there are others who deserve to win this more than me. good luck to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^This is a very selfless act and great quality that *exemplifies this great community.*
Click to expand...

...he says as his emoticon dry humps the air...


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Sounds good, like reusing the flammable fumes in the exhaust smoke, but then it would make more and would just blow up, but you can have a filter to let burned fumes out, and unburned ones back into the cylinder##
> BTW, Congrats


Heh, thanks. I can't remember where the DEI thing came from, but I think it might have been the stupidest thing I had heard at that point (2009ish?)....

God, the memories....


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidIsCrazy*
> 
> Hey guys and gals, I know this is late, but I am having so much trouble with my first build I am using currently, I thought I might post for a chance at least! Here is the proposed rig...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5260974


What motherboard and Processor you have?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FCSElite*
> 
> Updated my Rig :
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/FcsElite/saved/1BDj


As someone who has been building PCs almost exclusively with AMD CPUs for the last 10 years, I have to ask why you would choose to go that route over a Haswell i5. Sad to say but the cost difference is minor these days, while performance gap has become significant.

Also no reason to buy such expensive RAM, the difference in performance is insignificant. If you're not planning to have a large RAM disk, simultaneously run numerous VMs, or use it as an enterprise-level server, you gain nothing with 32GB over 16GB. Multi-tasking alone should not even get you close to 16GB of usage.

You can put some of the savings toward that i5, a better SSD, and still come out ahead.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> As someone who has been building PCs almost exclusively with AMD CPUs for the last 10 years, I have to ask why you would choose to go that route over a Haswell i5. Sad to say but the cost difference is minor these days, while performance gap has become significant.
> 
> Also no reason to buy such expensive RAM, the difference in performance is insignificant. If you're not planning to have a large RAM disk, simultaneously run numerous VMs, or use it as an enterprise-level server, you gain nothing with 32GB over 16GB. Multi-tasking alone should not even get you close to 16GB of usage.
> 
> You can put some of the savings toward that i5, a better SSD, and still come out ahead.


Maybe with the hopes of console ports being optimized to utilize all cores (since next gen consoles have 8 core processors) so the slight chance of AMD outperforming Intel in some games...









(not a fan of the HDD choice though, I'd much rather get 4 1TB WD10EZEX for the price and absolutely destroy the raptor in performance with RAID0 or 5).


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Maybe with the hopes of console ports being optimized to utilize all cores (since next gen consoles have 8 core processors) so the slight chance of AMD outperforming Intel in some games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not a fan of the HDD choice though, I'd much rather get 4 WD10EZEX for the price and destroy the raptor in performance with RAID0 or 5).


Didn't notice the Velociraptor but I agree with you. Doesn't make sense in the age of SSDs.

While I agree that we can expect games to perform *better* on AMD platforms in the future than they do now, it won't happen overnight. By that time, Intel standard will be 8-core and AMD will be 16. The single-core IPC difference is much greater now than it was before and it will take AMD a long time, if ever, to catch up. Even on multi-threaded benchmarks Intel can match AMD's 8 threads with just 4. The reality is that having 4 more powerful cores is better than having 8, especially when the price difference is negligible.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

DGeorge, I have a fairly good clocking i5-3570k at 4.6 1.2 volts on air( Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo w/ NF-F12 P/P) and an ASRock board that is very easy for me to understand the bios. I plan to go CLC pretty soon, but I see no need as I have yet to try my new thermal paste (Coolabratory Liquid Ultra), so maybe I can hit 4.7 or 4.8 at least, which is good enough for me.

Also- Should I opt for the 770? I just think that the 3 gigs will help me, as I like to max most of the games I play (with the exception of Crysis 3)


----------



## HotStuff73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotStuff73*
> 
> hey guys!
> 
> I just joined, and I dont have 25 posts (yet) but i thought i should take my mind off of work for 10-15 mins and make myself my "dream rig"
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£225.59 @ Aria PC)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£89.98 @ Dabs)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£268.86 @ Dabs)
> *Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (£158.49 @ Amazon UK)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£104.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£88.79 @ Aria PC)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card (£363.25 @ Aria PC)
> *Case:* Corsair Vengeance C70 (White) ATX Mid Tower Case (£95.98 @ Dabs)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£197.60 @ Amazon UK)
> *Total:* £1593.53
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-12 12:08 BST+0100)_
> 
> This apparently makes something close to $2500. Oh also, a question. Since Im writing this post in mid-June, does that mean even if i get 25 posts I still dont be included in the June drawing?


can someone answer this question please?







i really wonder the answer now


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotStuff73*
> 
> can someone answer this question please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really wonder the answer now


Quoted from the first page;
"For all other months: *You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier)*. In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning."

So for June, no, but July is fair game.


----------



## HotStuff73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Quoted from the first page;
> "For all other months: *You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier)*. In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning."
> 
> So for June, no, but July is fair game.


ah, thanks! that gives me time to achieve a bit more than the 25 posts needed


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidIsCrazy*
> 
> DGeorge, I have a fairly good clocking i5-3570k at 4.6 1.2 volts on air( Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo w/ NF-F12 P/P) and an ASRock board that is very easy for me to understand the bios. I plan to go CLC pretty soon, but I see no need as I have yet to try my new thermal paste (Coolabratory Liquid Ultra), so maybe I can hit 4.7 or 4.8 at least, which is good enough for me.
> 
> Also- Should I opt for the 770? I just think that the 3 gigs will help me, as I like to max most of the games I play (with the exception of Crysis 3)


Good CPU and good board! I was just curious..I like the 770 and it doesn't seem to have any performance issues but evga has their 4 GB 770 coming out next week...


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> As someone who has been building PCs almost exclusively with AMD CPUs for the last 10 years, I have to ask why you would choose to go that route over a Haswell i5. Sad to say but the cost difference is minor these days, while performance gap has become significant.
> 
> .


Well I heard that for multi tasking AMD 8 core CPU is better than Intel 6 core CPU, which are only better than AMD in gaming. But i am new to Pc buidling so i am clueless, since all i have is laptob with single core AMD athlon 2650e 1.6Ghz

Quote:


> Also no reason to buy such expensive RAM, the difference in performance is insignificant. If you're not planning to have a large RAM disk, simultaneously run numerous VMs, or use it as an enterprise-level server, you gain nothing with 32GB over 16GB. Multi-tasking alone should not even get you close to 16GB of usage.
> 
> You can put some of the savings toward that i5, a better SSD, and still come out ahead


Well i want to have some future proof, but anyway i will probbley drop to 16 GB if win.
Quote:


> The single-core IPC difference is much greater now than it was before and it will take AMD a long time,


What do you mean by IPC , do you mean that AMD 8 cores is weaker than intel 6 core? how come even if the IPC is stronger in Intel, the additional 2 core in AMD CPU should be able to match or surpase Intel in multi-tasking


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FCSElite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The single-core IPC difference is much greater now than it was before and it will take AMD a long time,
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by IPC , do you mean that AMD 8 cores is weaker than intel 6 core? how come even if the IPC is stronger in Intel, the additional 2 core in AMD CPU should be able to match or surpase Intel in multi-tasking
Click to expand...

The Intel 6 core is a 12 threaded processor.


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Maybe with the hopes of console ports being optimized to utilize all cores (since next gen consoles have 8 core processors) so the slight chance of AMD outperforming Intel in some games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not a fan of the HDD choice though, I'd much rather get 4 1TB WD10EZEX for the price and absolutely destroy the raptor in performance with RAID0 or 5).


well the WD10EZEX has 7200RPM while the VelociRaptor has 10000 RPM , as I know the more RPM the HDD have, the more faster it will be. But there something Form Factor the WD10EZEX has 3.5 , while the VelociRaptor has 2.5 so i do not know for sure, It seems i need to do some research to get these technical stuff before i build me own rig.


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The Intel 6 core is a 12 threaded processor.


So I will assume the AMD 8 core is lower in the threaded processor and that is why Intel beats AMD with only 6 core

Edited : i looked at table Piledriver could not find any column call thread processor

Edited 2 : Never mind i found it here Fx- 8350 processor reivew it says it got 4 modules and 8 threads. So It seems AMD should get 12 or more threaded processor CPU to the market

anyway thank you for the help dman811


----------



## dman811

delete please


----------



## barkinos98

2 more weeks!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 2 more weeks!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*


u wot m8
no seriously what is so funny about it


----------



## PedroC1999

2 Weeks is quite a long time, normally people start counting from 1 week away, I found it funny


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 2 Weeks is quite a long time, normally people start counting from 1 week away, I found it funny


well,









also, which case would you pick, 600T or a HAF XB?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, which case would you pick, 600T or a HAF XB?


err, for what now? They have extremely different purposes/sizes


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> err, for what now? They have extremely different purposes/sizes


for the craprig v2.0; my future main build. the 600T has been stealing my eye for the last few days so i had to reconsider that


----------



## PedroC1999

Are you watercooling? If so, the 600d or Switch 810 are the best in that price range


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Are you watercooling? If so, the 600d or Switch 810 are the best in that price range


600D? you mean the 600T i guess








also, i would love to have the Switch 810, but its not imported (nothing from NZXT is, actually







) and getting it shipped from some other country would rape my wallet.
so then 600T it is, everyone says 600T


----------



## PedroC1999

Ohh, that sucks. What about a Xigamtek Elysium super tower?


----------



## PedroC1999

1200w is overkill, get a quality 850w,and with the money saved, get a 780 instead


----------



## blooder11181

really need to buy a used powermac g5/mac pro


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ohh, that sucks. What about a Xigamtek Elysium super tower?


they are nice but a bit big for me








weirdly, it is cheaper than the 600T


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Guys, let's try to stay on the topic of the entries/discussion of the Contest, etc. If you need help deciding on a case or that sort of thing, please start a discussion in the appropriate forum


I know I was part of this, but it was a minor question, that lasted only a couple of posts, so I dont think much harm was done/intended


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well in the hundreds of pages in this comp.theres 20% bull....
70% entries....
& only 10%.... help goin on?

maybe the guys in charge can revalueate this thread? cause theres little advise/helping posts goin on. maybe check on the top 10 threads and choose winners outa that? cause its difficult to giv advise by just tell 1anotha what parts to use and what not. 3/4 of the time people answer on givin advise and still go and get the wrong parts...


----------



## andyv

Maybe they should just change the thread to entries only. Any advise or discussion should be left to PM's other threads


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Well, OCN is a collaborative website, so I see no issue with people giving advice on how to make a proposed rig even better...


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> well in the hundreds of pages in this comp.theres 20% bull....
> 70% entries....
> & only 10%.... help goin on?
> 
> maybe the guys in charge can revalueate this thread? cause theres little advise/helping posts goin on. maybe check on the top 10 threads and choose winners outa that? cause its difficult to giv advise by just tell 1anotha what parts to use and what not. 3/4 of the time people answer on givin advise and still go and get the wrong parts...


The contributing posts you need to enter do not have to be in this thread specifically, just helpful posts in any ocn thread.


----------



## barkinos98

well yeah we had this discussion pretty much since the thread opened; its not about how much you post. if it was, me and storm probably had won already. they look at who posted (name based) and go on random.org or alternative to pick a random number. if that number=your post number, you win! if not you wait 30 more days in a hope









so yeah. i dont see why people constantly complain about this, your entries aren't lost because of our messages. if you get annoyed because people "spam" you always can unsub from the thread


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wizard*
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 4670k
> Motherboard: Asus Z87 Gryphon
> Graphics: GTX 780
> RAM: Corsair 16Gb Vengeance 1600MHz
> Hard Drive: Corsair Neutron GTX 240Gb
> Cooling: Corsair H100i
> Cooling: Arctic Accelero Hybrid GPU cooler
> Cooling: Corsair AF140 Quite x 2
> Cooling: Corsair SP120 Quite x 3
> Case: Corsair 350D
> OS: Windows 8 Pro


Why would you need 3x sp120 fans you should go with 4 for push/pull and 3x af140.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *playboysmoov*
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150
> 
> *Motherboard*
> ASUS GRYPHON Z87 LGA 1150
> 
> *RAM*
> CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB CML16GX3M2A1600C10
> 
> *Graphics*
> ASUS GTX780-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780 3GB
> 
> *Storage*
> SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB
> Seagate STBD4000400 4TB
> 
> *Power Supply*
> CORSAIR AXi AX860i
> 
> *Cooling*
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler
> 4x Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition CO-9050005-WW
> 
> *Chasis*
> Corsair Obsidian Series 350D CC-9011029-WW Black Aluminum / Steel MicroATX Case with Window
> 
> *Sound Card*
> ASUS Xonar DSX 7.1
> 
> *Total $2,324.94 from Newegg*
> 
> Man I would love to win this puppy....


With the remainder, get a H220 instead of the H80i, it is much better


----------



## playboysmoov

Thanks. I will have to look into that.

I was thinking grab a better mechanical keyboard and mouse but didn't know what to select. My G500 is doing the multiple click thing and I know I want something quieter than my abs m1.


----------



## barkinos98

pedro, just to collect some info about people's opinions, can you comment on the 760Li? it used to have a 3930K+P9X79 pro and 1866mhz vengeance 16GB ram.


----------



## The Wizard

Quote:


> Why would you need 3x sp120 fans you should go with 4 for push/pull and 3x af140.


Two sp120 for h100 at top and one for arctic accelero at rear of case. Two radiators.


----------



## PedroC1999

Barki, looks good, but here is some modifications I would do...

Get a Reference card, as these are better under water (Generally)
Get 4x4 RAM, it takes advantage of all the 4 slots then.
Get a AX 850 instead, 1200w is very overkill, opt for a better WC setup instead


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Barki, looks good, but here is some modifications I would do...
> 
> Get a Reference card, as these are better under water (Generally)
> Get 4x4 RAM, it takes advantage of all the 4 slots then.
> Get a AX 850 instead, 1200w is very overkill, opt for a better WC setup instead


that is reference, coolingconfigurator of EK says so








why? i've been told recently that 2 dimms>4 dimms for overclocking
well yeah forgot to change that







i once had 2x 7970's in there, i'll update it into a AX860i in a moment
thanks!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> that is reference, coolingconfigurator of EK says so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? i've been told recently that 2 dimms>4 dimms for overclocking
> well yeah forgot to change that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i once had 2x 7970's in there, i'll update it into a AX860i in a moment
> thanks!


Its been a long running debate on 2vs4 but for ram overclocking purposes 2>4 in my personal experience....I have always been able to have slightly higher fsb speeds with 2 dimms...also it could be personal experience as my friend has same setup as me and has all 4 slots filled and has the same overclock


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wizard*
> 
> Two sp120 for h100 at top and one for arctic accelero at rear of case. Two radiators.


Then I would suggest 5 sp120 for push pull on the h100.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> why? i've been told recently that 2 dimms>4 dimms for overclocking


There's no reason to if you can afford any price differences and can get equal speed, 2 DIMMs gives you the ability to throw another 2 in if you want later and they OC RAM slightly better. (The difference isn't going to be noticeable in the real world, but hey...May as well rip those benchmarks)


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> well in the hundreds of pages in this comp.theres 20% bull....
> 70% entries....
> & only 10%.... help goin on?
> 
> maybe the guys in charge can revalueate this thread? cause theres little advise/helping posts goin on. maybe check on the top 10 threads and choose winners outa that? cause its difficult to giv advise by just tell 1anotha what parts to use and what not. 3/4 of the time people answer on givin advise and still go and get the wrong parts...


^This

I hope for the sake of the members who actually contribute in helping other people with questions that this becomes noticed. Anybody can post 25 times. Admins, please look over what people actually post, and their activity within the forums.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Don't worry about winners contributing as I'm sure if a winner is chosen who has less than lets say 50 or 100 posts then their posts would be checked before being announced.


----------



## Kuudere

The ones that are complaining are worrying too much about everyone else's chances of winning trying to study and see who has x amount of posts that are helpful.

Relax.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> The ones that are complaining are worrying too much about everyone else's chances of winning trying to study and see who has x amount of posts that are helpful.
> 
> Relax.


^This.


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ^This.


I pretty much gave up on my chances at this point...


----------



## Kuudere

The thing is that all you have to do is post what you'd like to win once and then not even pay attention to the thread anymore if you so desire, let the few that want to talk about their dream builds do so, but I don't see why the few of you are getting annoyed because of a few others that are talking; it's their choice.

Now I'm going back to job hunting, A+ cert only proves what I know to employers, but they won't know if none of them actually call me


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> ^This
> 
> I hope for the sake of the members who actually contribute in helping other people with questions that this becomes noticed. Anybody can post 25 times. Admins, please look over what people actually post, and their activity within the forums.


I thought this was the reason why it takes more than a week to have a winner announced. I didn't think that the admins just sat around drinking tea and laughing at all of us here on OCN as we sweat and wait for the winner to be announced. It would make me a sad panda if this were the case...


----------



## patriotaki

1000watt? its overkill isnt it?


----------



## PedroC1999

I would get a AX850 PSU instead, you have enough room to get it, the 520 would probably struggle with that


----------



## Infernosaint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I would get a AX850 PSU instead, you have enough room to get it, the 520 would probably struggle with that


The thing is, as far as I can tell, even with everything overclocked, it would max out around 485 Watts, for example when folding on both CPU and GPU, which I won't be doing.

The PSU has been tested to deliver over 600W no problem, as well. So even when peaking max, it wouldn't be struggling, and as allways, that will happen very rarely. It will mostly be playing music and League of Legends, not folding 24/7.

I would be mounting a slow gentle typhoon on it, to pull out some heat.

EDIT: And if I was going for more, it would be a 660, not 850/860. That would be some overkill, as AX850 does GTX 480 SLI and more.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I would get a AX850 PSU instead, you have enough room to get it, the 520 would probably struggle with that


Stop suggesting the AX850.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> 1000watt? its overkill isnt it?


That Cooler Master is only a few bucks more than most of the full-modular 850W PSUs. As is, maxed out load on the full system there would be around 775W... so grabbing the 1000W leaves the wattage head space as a future proof for either a cooling system upgrade or future upgrades to the CPU/GPUs.


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Stop suggesting the AX850.


The AX850 runs about $120 at this moment. You can't really find something better for that price.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

agreed. ax860 rocks
600w is efficient if your using a lp gpu that doesnt use from psu and plenty of hd's.
but putting a demanding load on it @ regular basis will wear it out very quickly unless its a high qaulity psu.
cheers


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> The AX850 runs about $120 at this moment. You can't really find something better for that price.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PJ6QW4/?tag=pcpapi-20

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015&Tpk=ax850&IsVirtualParent=1

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cmpsu850ax

So no its not $120.


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PJ6QW4/?tag=pcpapi-20
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015&Tpk=ax850&IsVirtualParent=1
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-power-supply-cmpsu850ax
> 
> So no its not $120.


On sale, because I can swear I have seen this PSU at the $120 range.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> On sale, because I can swear I have seen this PSU at the $120 range.


Just checked the price history and I dont see it ever hitting $120.


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Just checked the price history and I dont see it ever hitting $120.


It hit it with a mail in rebate. Here's one thread from May; http://slickdeals.net/f/6037306-CORSAIR-Professional-Series-Gold-AX850-129-99-AR-FS


----------



## dman811

Here we go with the over thinking and the somewhat edginess and it isn't even the end of the month yet...


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernosaint*
> 
> The thing is, as far as I can tell, even with everything overclocked, it would max out around 485 Watts, for example when folding on both CPU and GPU, which I won't be doing.
> 
> The PSU has been tested to deliver over 600W no problem, as well. So even when peaking max, it wouldn't be struggling, and as allways, that will happen very rarely. It will mostly be playing music and League of Legends, not folding 24/7.
> 
> I would be mounting a slow gentle typhoon on it, to pull out some heat.
> 
> EDIT: And if I was going for more, it would be a 660, not 850/860. That would be some overkill, as AX850 does GTX 480 SLI and more.


How about a 256GB 840 Pro instead?


----------



## NeoReaper

Ugh, Summer... Time to overheat my PC again -_-


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Ugh, Summer... Time to overheat my PC again -_-


tell me about it...LOL especially in my room i have 4 pc's and 2 monitors each.. when i am getting of my computer room i feel like i am in heaven during the summer xD lol


----------



## PedroC1999

If I fold ALL day, when I get back from school, my room is like 10*C above every other room in my house, its like a sauna in here xD


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> If I fold ALL day, when I get back from school, my room is like 10*C above every other room in my house, its like a sauna in here xD


If I don't fold at all during the day my room is around 60°F when I get home with my air conditioner on full blast. If I fold all day it is ~80°F ± 2°


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> If I fold ALL day, when I get back from school, my room is like 10*C above every other room in my house, its like a sauna in here xD


i remember the times when i folded with my ps3, i set it up next to my feet when it was winter








also my new amp replaces the ps3 when it comes to changing room temps x(


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kciwart*
> 
> CPU
> i7 3970K
> 
> Graphics
> Asus Titan x3
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840
> capacity: 256 GBytes
> 
> Power
> CORSAIR AX series AXi1200
> 
> Motherboard
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> 
> RAM
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
> size: 16 GBytes
> 
> Optical Drive
> None
> 
> Case
> Corsair Obsidian 900D
> 
> Hard Drive
> Western Digital WD Black
> capacity: 1 TBytes
> 
> Cooling
> Custom Water cooling Rig


You are hilarious.


----------



## kciwart

Uh, I'm glad you're entertained.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kciwart*
> 
> Uh, I'm glad you're entertained.


I'm just saying that if you expect to get all of that from this contest you are crazy. This contest supplies up to $2500 and the 3970X costs 3/5 of that alone. That and you also need at least 25 helpful posts to have a chance at winning this contest.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm just saying that if you expect to get all of that from this contest you are crazy. This contest supplies up to $2500 and the 3970X costs 3/5 of that alone. That and you also need at least 25 helpful posts to have a chance at winning this contest.


Dont forget he/she has only posted 7 times in the year plus time they've joined.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

so letme ge.it straight 25+ posts on any or all the forums here?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> so letme ge.it straight 25+ posts on any or all the forums here?


25+ helpful posts on any or all forums and you must be a member of the forums at least one month before you can even consider winning. Pedro has explained it better a few times so if he wants to chime in here he can.


----------



## kciwart

It makes no difference if I win or not. I can list whatever I wish. That's what I did. You gotta have a dream, man.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kciwart*
> 
> It makes no difference if I win or not. I can list whatever I wish. That's what I did. You gotta have a dream, man.


And if you are helpful on the threads you may have a chance of winning a small percentage of that dream.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm just saying that if you expect to get all of that from this contest you are crazy. This contest supplies up to $2500 and the 3970X costs 3/5 of that alone. That and you also need at least 25 helpful posts to have a chance at winning this contest.


The money from this contest is not a hard budget limit. If someone wants to use the 2.5k to help the purchase of a 4-5k rig, they can.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm just saying that if you expect to get all of that from this contest you are crazy. This contest supplies up to $2500 and the 3970X costs 3/5 of that alone. That and you also need at least 25 helpful posts to have a chance at winning this contest.
> 
> 
> 
> The money from this contest is not a hard budget limit. If someone wants to use the 2.5k to help the purchase of a 4-5k rig, they can.
Click to expand...

I know that, he just gave no indication of intending to do so.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kciwart*
> 
> It makes no difference if I win or not. I can list whatever I wish. That's what I did. You gotta have a dream, man.


You can dream all you want but either way you don't qualify.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Oh boy, how have I not seen this yet???
> 
> My current roommate who has been my good friend since 5th grade has been on consoles his whole life. He has always wanted a gaming PC but never had the budge for one. I mean he is already struggling with his current bills :/ So I really hope I win this because I would finally be able to grant him the ultimate gaming machine!!
> 
> As for the build, I am going to go the micro atx route. I think they look so freaking sick and I have always wanted to build one.
> 
> *RIGBUILDER LINK*
> 
> Final price is *$2,350*.
> 
> Thanks for the fantastic opportunity!!!


the thing you are doing is great, but afaik you can only join for yourself, but i cant open the first pages so i cant confirm it.
all he needs (if he opens an account) is 25 useful posts to be eligible for next month's drawing.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?
> 
> *Winners!*
> 
> *January - *Angrybutcher
> - Worklog
> 
> *February* - ShadowEW - Worklog
> *March -* Worldshaker - Worklog
> *April* - PedroC1999
> *May* - Oscuro


Here you go, in case you can't access it


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Here you go, in case you can't access it


:O how do you access it? i get a random "out of memory" error sometimes, and sometimes it just doesnt open.


----------



## PedroC1999

In your profile, lower your 'Post Per Page' to 40 or under, tahts the trick









Huddler doesn't deal well with huge thread, and OP's


----------



## Oscuro

Build log started:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1402135/build-log-ultimate-rig-may/0_20

Slightly different specs than what I initially put up in the rig builder, but hey; Things were released, and the philosophy of use for the rig crystallized in the intervening time.


----------



## kciwart

Thanks for pointing out my unworthiness. No one ever got anywhere by sitting on their hands. You have to start somewhere.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> the thing you are doing is great, but afaik you can only join for yourself, but i cant open the first pages so i cant confirm it.
> all he needs (if he opens an account) is 25 useful posts to be eligible for next month's drawing.


Seriously? He has no idea about any of this and I won't even mention it to him unless I get drawn. Considering the fact that he can't afford a PC, he can't really contribute to the community until he has knowledge about it right? I mean he games some on his mac book pro that he had to get for school but very seldom because games like bad company 2 run at 15fps... He loves the concept but again doesn't really have knowledge to contribute anything until he has a platform to learn on.

It will be "mine" and I am contributing my reputation and my spot in the drawing for this. It's not like I am saying "hey I am going to put my name in for this rig, but also put in my buddies name as well. Is that cool?" I'm also going to be the one building it and keeping a build log on the site.

Is that really going to forfeit me from the drawing? Double checking the rules again, I don't see anything against this.


----------



## sidewu

I've never seen so many people being disrespectful to each other over an online contest. At least you see the true nature of certain individuals. This is a forum, a community, some people tend to forget.


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Seriously? He has no idea about any of this and I won't even mention it to him unless I get drawn. Considering the fact that he can't afford a PC, he can't really contribute to the community until he has knowledge about it right? I mean he games some on his mac book pro that he had to get for school but very seldom because games like bad company 2 run at 15fps... He loves the concept but again doesn't really have knowledge to contribute anything until he has a platform to learn on.
> 
> It will be "mine" and I am contributing my reputation and my spot in the drawing for this. It's not like I am saying "hey I am going to put my name in for this rig, but also put in my buddies name as well. Is that cool?" I'm also going to be the one building it and keeping a build log on the site.
> 
> Is that really going to forfeit me from the drawing? Double checking the rules again, I don't see anything against this.


Pay no heed to thy naysayers, for Barkinos is a pestilence on this here thread.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> Pay no heed to thy naysayers, for Barkinos is a pestilence on this here thread.


I know this sounds ironic, but

english, thou fornicator of matriarchs, dost thou speak it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Seriously? He has no idea about any of this and I won't even mention it to him unless I get drawn. Considering the fact that he can't afford a PC, he can't really contribute to the community until he has knowledge about it right? I mean he games some on his mac book pro that he had to get for school but very seldom because games like bad company 2 run at 15fps... He loves the concept but again doesn't really have knowledge to contribute anything until he has a platform to learn on.
> 
> It will be "mine" and I am contributing my reputation and my spot in the drawing for this. It's not like I am saying "hey I am going to put my name in for this rig, but also put in my buddies name as well. Is that cool?" I'm also going to be the one building it and keeping a build log on the site.
> 
> Is that really going to forfeit me from the drawing? Double checking the rules again, I don't see anything against this.


wow calm down. i was just stating what a mod/admin said when such question was asked. if you win it and decide to give it to him there is nothing we can do about it, but if you say im entering solely for a friend then you might be disqualified.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I know this sounds ironic, but
> 
> english, thou fornicator of matriarchs, dost thou speak it?
> wow calm down. i was just stating what a mod/admin said when such question was asked. if you win it and decide to give it to him there is nothing we can do about it, but if you say im entering solely for a friend then you might be disqualified.


I was just establishing a complete understanding of what I was doing and how I believed it wouldn't be violaiting any trems. I'll get in contact with a mod to see for sure.

If I need to, I will just give my buddy my current pc and keep the one that I win (if im lucky enough for that to happen). It will have a 780 in it so...


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> I was just establishing a complete understanding of what I was doing and how I believed it wouldn't be violaiting any trems. I'll get in contact with a mod to see for sure.
> 
> If I need to, I will just give my buddy my current pc and keep the one that I win (if im lucky enough for that to happen). It will have a 780 in it so...


I would just say if you won, the rig would be used by your friend so that you may both play some games together.









In the mean time, if you're still in Greenville, I have some older parts I could loan out. All you would need is a PSU, HDD, case (optional), and monitor. It wouldn't be the fastest game rig but it would probably be better than a Mac Pro.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kciwart*
> 
> Thanks for pointing out my unworthiness. No one ever got anywhere by sitting on their hands. You have to start somewhere.


I wasn't pointing out your unworthiness, I was pointing out your ineligibility. Big difference between the two. As far as I can see you have only posted in three threads and have been a member here since January of this year, and still only have 10 posts. Again just pointing out your ineligibility.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> I've never seen so many people being disrespectful to each other over an online contest. At least you see the true nature of certain individuals. This is a forum, a community, some people tend to forget.


If we are not talking about me (very may be possible that we are), I have seen so much animosity because of this contest as of late. It is quite shameful unfortunately.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I wasn't pointing out your unworthiness, I was pointing out your ineligibility. Big difference between the two. As far as I can see you have only posted in three threads and have been a member here since January of this year, and still only have 10 posts. Again just pointing out your ineligibility.
> If we are not talking about me (very may be possible that we are), I have seen so much animosity because of this contest as of late. It is quite shameful unfortunately.


January of last year actually.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I wasn't pointing out your unworthiness, I was pointing out your ineligibility. Big difference between the two. As far as I can see you have only posted in three threads and have been a member here since January of this year, and still only have 10 posts. Again just pointing out your ineligibility.
> If we are not talking about me (very may be possible that we are), I have seen so much animosity because of this contest as of late. It is quite shameful unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> January of last year actually.
Click to expand...

My point stands regardless.


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSMJR87*
> 
> Rig Posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5271982


EDIT: Nevermind, just saw the product and its a Z77 1155.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> I've never seen so many people being disrespectful to each other over an online contest. At least you see the true nature of certain individuals. This is a forum, a community, some people tend to forget.


----------



## Polska

reserved. Will post a rig in teh coming days.

Thanks for the chance OCN!


----------



## PedroC1999

^^^ A quality 850-900w is all you need for that, then get some faster RAM and a H220 instead


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> ^^^ A quality 850-900w is all you need for that, then get some faster RAM and a H220 instead


750w would be more then enough.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> 750w would be more then enough.


Mhhmmmm, maybe the bare minimum, as he will probably overclock


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Mhhmmmm, maybe the bare minimum, as he will probably overclock


Even with overclock a 750 will be enough.


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes things are getting more efficient, but it is still too low for a high cloked Ha swell and a couple overcloked 770's









But I rather more than minium,but thats just me


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes things are getting more efficient, but it is still too low for a high cloked Ha swell and a couple overcloked 770's









But I rather more than minium,but thats just me


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes things are getting more efficient, but it is still too low for a high cloked Ha swell and a couple overcloked 770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I rather more than minium,but thats just me


Robilar is running a 3770k(not sure about overclock) and sli 770s on a seasonic x-660.


----------



## Darklyric

Here my entry!!!http://pcpartpicker.com/user/darklyricc/saved/1OCO

Id probably but my rig up for a drawing if i won this after I tried some folding with it of course.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

GTX 770 SLI and i7 4770K?

I ran overclocked 470s and 2600K for years on my TX 750. I ran a 4GHz Q9550 and quad 295 on it. I ran 285 + 2x 9800GTX + Q9550 in [email protected] on it. A quality 700-750W PSU should be plenty.


----------



## xd9denz

Time to update my list for new components........ hope so i'm goin to win this.....


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> GTX 770 SLI and i7 4770K?
> 
> I ran overclocked 470s and 2600K for years on my TX 750. I ran a 4GHz Q9550 and quad 295 on it. I ran 285 + 2x 9800GTX + Q9550 in [email protected] on it. A quality 700-750W PSU should be plenty.


Sure, a 750 is enough, but this is a dream build contest, and I like the extra head room a 1200w would provide as this would just be the start. In reality I'd probably end up with tri or quad sli 770s eventually, but the budget limit here is 2500

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Sure, a 750 is enough, but this is a dream build contest, and I like the extra head room a 1200w would provide as this would just be the start. In reality I'd probably end up with tri or quad sli 770s eventually, but the budget limit here is 2500
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 4 Beta


You can go over if you want, they'll just supply the $2500 worth of stuff/send you the money. Then you can put whatever you want from your own pocket into it. It's not like, 'Oh hey I won $2500 but I'm not allowed to spend a penny of my own into my build'

Mine stands at nearly £3000


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metaldude*
> 
> Can't find my original post to edit so here's my updated "Dream Rig Upgrade". http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5277428


Search This Thread > Advanced Search Options 'Posts by user' enter your username, tada!


----------



## phazer11

Well idk how to handle this but here is the revision I don't know if it has a different link or not. I got my UPS fixed so no longer need it, plus the new intels are out so I changed it to one of those and as my monitor is getting OLD (going on 8 years of heavy use now) I decided to add the remaining $$ towards a new one. If I do win my current sig rig minus the HDD's, fans, case and PSU will be given to my friend who's computer just got fried. Good luck all and as always thanks to OCN for the contests!


----------



## NeoReaper

The Time of the month is approaching, Good Luck Guys!
P.S. I hope I win this one to improve my overall belief in myself that I can do things that some people would think is impossible or very unlikely.


----------



## dr.evil

for a tri 7970 i have a pc power & cooling silencer mk III 850 watts is this enough it have 6x6+2 pcie


----------



## PedroC1999

Not enough, 1200w for TriFire and headroom


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> gracias pedro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , me pregunto si de verdad te llamas pedro o peter :O y si entendiste esto


Hello, please post in English, and offer a translation side-by-side









Portuguease: E sim, eu percebo, mas eu sou portuguease, mas entendo espanhol








Spanish : Y sí, me doy cuenta, pero estoy portuguease pero entiendo español








English : And yes, I understand, but I'm Portuguease but understand Spanish









Like so, a direct translation


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Not enough, 1200w for TriFire and headroom


Just stop ...


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Just stop ...


is enough ??? or i will be good with one 850w ???


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> is enough ??? or i will be good with one 850w ???


As long as you dont go for any crazy overclocks you should be fine.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> As long as you dont go for any crazy overclocks you should be fine.


This is Overclock.net....who wants their OC limited by their PSU?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> This will do the job rigth?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703037
> 
> updated: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


Get the evga supernova 1000 g2 or the cooler master v1000


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Get the evga supernova 1000 g2 or the cooler master v1000


i like more the pc&cooling


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> i like more the pc&cooling


Why?


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> i like more the pc&cooling[/quote
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like evga and cm psu failed on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why i need evga marketing inside the psu ??
Click to expand...


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> i dont like evga and cm psu failed on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why i need evga marketing inside the psu ??


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=344

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=340

vs

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=304

and they are $100 cheaper.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=344
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=340
> 
> vs
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=304
> 
> and they are $100 cheaper.


"bad experiences are what define what we do"


----------



## NeoReaper

Lol, I am watching the Exchange rates bounce up and down ATM with my rig jumping just over $2500 to $2450...
Right now, it costs $2474.00


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ok i cant find me post and need advise(im using my phone and opera doesnt allow me full functionality of this wensite)

1)will a hx 650 be enough for a pc with a gtx770?(chech my sig/pc)

2)according to psu calculator my dream build & current pc is rated for @ 800+ w?
if this is true then my hx650 shouldv died 20times in the last 2years


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ok i cant find me post and need advise(im using my phone and opera doesnt allow me full functionality of this wensite)
> 
> 1)will a hx 650 be enough for a pc with a gtx770?(chech my sig/pc)
> 
> 2)according to psu calculator my dream build & current pc is rated for @ 800+ w?
> if this is true then my hx650 shouldv died 20times in the last 2years


This post?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I can't wait to see who wins! There hasn't been much activity, so we all have a better chance.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Who likes my modified build? http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Who likes my modified build? http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


Did u select the i5-3570 or the 3770k if so u need to update the product match part of rig builder?
Also why not go for dual 770's?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Did u select the i5-3570 or the 3770k if so u need to update the product match part of rig builder?
> Also why not go for dual 770's?


I chose the I7 3770 and that might be a good idea.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

no not that post.i changed it to something else.ive done a search (opera is b....s...t)
ive posted in owners sections of the components i wana upgrade but seems like people r 4gettin that these forums rnt just 4 benching scores but help aswell and google aint helping so im tryin in here and yeah i know this aint apropriate spot to ask.
1)is a hx650 enough for 1 gtx770?
im upgrading my setup and got the new mobo(z77 mpower) & psu almost nailed (ax 860 or be quiet d.power pro 10 platinum 850/1000w)

but i aint getting advise localy or abroad.
typical im good with helpin others but not when its my own bucks


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I updated mah rig! take a look.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Oops forgot to post, my "ultimate rig" is building pride and prodigy and finishing switchbox.


what exactly do you need more to finish the switchbox, it seems finished enough


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Oops forgot to post, my "ultimate rig" is building pride and prodigy and finishing switchbox.
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly do you need more to finish the switchbox, it seems finished enough
Click to expand...

Click on the rig and look at rev. 2, also look at the build log. There is much work to be done (and money to be spent!)


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> My Dream Build:
> 
> Case:Corsair 900d
> PSU: Corsair HX 850
> CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
> GPU: GTX 780
> MOBO:Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 Motherboard
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB
> SSD: Samsung 840 250GB
> HDD: WD 2TB black
> 
> Thanks & Goodluck


Good build.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414
> 
> Thanks & Goodluck to all


Good build, but why not get the NZXT HALE82 850 watt psu to save money for another ssd?


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> for a tri 7970 i have a pc power & cooling silencer mk III 850 watts is this enough it have 6x6+2 pcie


It should be marginal. Just to be on the safe side, you may want to upgrade that PSU.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

snip


----------



## NewHighScore

It's getting close to that time of month again! Cheers folks!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Updated with Ivy-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4962479


I would wait til it gets released. The prices probably won't be the same.


----------



## BBEG

On the off-hand chance that I do win, I'll square away everything else and put the CPU money away (or entrust it to Ye Admin) 'til Fall. Same story if confirmation on a Rampage V Gene comes out between now and then. I'm in no rush.


----------



## john1016

I'm still happy with what I chose two months ago, lol. Good Luck everyone this month.


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> This is the first I've seen this thread, what an amazing opportunity to build the ultimate rig with this help, money is always the determining factor for these types of things, it is hard to justify spending $3000 on parts that just make your computer look cool, or barely improve the performance of the CPU by cooling it down a little better.
> 
> I'm very meticulous in my builds, I plan them out right to the very little detail of the coloring scheme and the looks of the build. I just recently spent $1500 on water cooling and esthetics for my build, and would do so much more if I could afford too. This would give me the chance to create a beautiful work of art and of course there would be modding involved as I love to mod (Build Log Core Reactor mod. I'm actually dissassembling the whole thing sna going to use acrylic tubing with clear liquid and XSPC pump.
> 
> With all of these new Golden parts, I really would love to do something that looks bling bling with all the new gold components coming out, I would most likely still use some of the parts I had to keep costs down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Motherboard* - ASUS Z87-DELUXE ATX - $309
> 
> 
> *CPU WATERBLOCK* - SWIFTECH Apogee HD Gold CPU Waterblock $130
> 
> 
> *Waterblock Compression Fittings* - Bitspower -TRUE GOLDEN ~$200
> 
> 
> *Power Supply* - Ultra U12-40841 X4 Gold Edition Modular Power Supply - 1000W $169
> 
> *
> Coolant* - Mayhems Aurora Hydra Gold Coolant $40
> 
> 
> *Hard Drives* - Seagate 4TB 64MB SATA 6GB & Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD - $400
> 
> ***Paint GOLD***
> 
> *Memory* - 16GB Corsair Gold Vengeance Pro DDR3 - $250 (a bit expensive maybe change)
> 
> 
> *Reservoir* - FrozenQPCMods Liquid Fusion 255ml $80-$200
> 
> **Would Request a custom Gold Helix if possible**
> 
> *CPU* - Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Haswell Quad Core 3.5GHZ - $339
> 
> 
> *Video Cards* - Crossfire 2 x - XFX Radeon HD 7970 OC Black Edition 1000MHZ (Own 1 already) - $450
> 
> 
> GPU Waterblock - XSPC 7970 Waterblock (own 1 already)- $100
> 
> **Picture this Cross fired using Gold LED's**
> 
> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to update this in the builder and start to trim down in some areas, but I would gladly put the extra $1000 to finish it if I won this I would sell what I have now to build it perfect!


I'm not too keen on gold, but I'd like to see that build


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> I'm not too keen on gold, but I'd like to see that build


Yeah I've always been a blue kind of guy, but Im actually interested to see this come together, I'm trying to see if I should go with a white case with all gold parts... or black, but if I do black it may darken the gold...

Nope I decided on the NZXT Crafted Series Tempest, I like the case alot for this build


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Who likes my build?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Thanks to the admin(s) for the contest - I'll always have a dream build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5282957
> 
> Would be an awesome crazy thing to win, awesome to build a machine without worrying about the cost so much - minus my electric bill afterwards lmao.
> 
> I, of course, understand that I'd have to cover any amount over the $2500.
> 
> Rigbuilder didn't seem to match everything correctly but I did my best with it - pcpartpicker.com link here as well as I used that as a base.


I was thinking if I won I would keep my psu and case and get a 4770k, asrock z87e itx, and a 7990 with a bunch of goodies like an nhd14 and whole noctua front and back fans for the case, a bunch of samsung ssds and so on


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Updated my dream rig Golden Rush
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've seen this thread, what an amazing opportunity to build the ultimate rig with this help, money is always the determining factor for these types of things, it is hard to justify spending $3000 on parts that just make your computer look cool, or barely improve the performance of the CPU by cooling it down a little better.
> 
> I'm very meticulous in my builds, I plan them out right to the very little detail of the coloring scheme and the looks of the build. I just recently spent $1500 on water cooling and esthetics for my build, and would do so much more if I could afford too. This would give me the chance to create a beautiful work of art and of course there would be modding involved as I love to mod (Build Log Core Reactor mod. I'm actually dissassembling the whole thing sna going to use acrylic tubing with clear liquid and XSPC pump.
> 
> With all of these new Golden parts, I really would love to do something that looks bling bling with all the new gold components coming out, I would most likely still use some of the parts I had to keep costs down.
> 
> *Motherboard* - ASUS Z87-DELUXE ATX - $309
> 
> 
> *CPU WATERBLOCK* - SWIFTECH Apogee HD Gold CPU Waterblock $130
> 
> 
> *Waterblock Compression Fittings* - Bitspower -TRUE GOLDEN ~$200
> 
> 
> *Power Supply* - Ultra U12-40841 X4 Gold Edition Modular Power Supply - 1000W $169
> 
> *
> Coolant* - Mayhems Aurora Hydra Gold Coolant $40
> 
> 
> *Hard Drives* - Seagate 4TB 64MB SATA 6GB & Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD - $400
> 
> ***Paint GOLD***
> 
> *Memory* - 16GB Corsair Gold Vengeance Pro DDR3 - $250 (a bit expensive maybe change)
> 
> 
> *Reservoir* - FrozenQPCMods Liquid Fusion 255ml $80-$200
> 
> **Would Request a custom Gold Helix if possible**
> 
> *CPU* - Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Haswell Quad Core 3.5GHZ - $339
> 
> 
> *Video Cards* - Crossfire 2 x - XFX Radeon HD 7970 OC Black Edition 1000MHZ (Own 1 already) - $450
> 
> 
> *GPU Waterblock* - XSPC 7970 Waterblock (own 1 already)- $100
> 
> **Picture this Cross fired using Gold LED's**
> 
> *Case* - NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 Elite Black Steel http://NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 Elite Black Steel]$70[/URL]
> 
> 
> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> I'm going to update this in the builder and start to trim down in some areas, but I would gladly put the extra $1000 to finish it if I won this I would sell what I have now to build it perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> I would sell what I have now, keep my 7970, and possibly the xspc radiator, and use that to finish off the build with all the gold compression fittings, Gold LED's and other Mods that will be needed to make this the mod of the month if I win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How great would that be first win this contest, finally get to build your ultimate dream rig, then have it up for mod of the month if you do it just right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Only saw this thread today and I so excited like I already won!!! LOL I prolly wont cause I never win anything but at least I was able to price out what I would really love to have, I would have two loops, one with meyhems Gold and the other with the black meyhems night.


If you water cooled it, can you please call it the "Golden Shower"?

MetallicAcid


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> If you water cooled it, can you please call it the "Golden Shower"?
> 
> MetallicAcid


Come OOOON!!!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

That PSU is overkill. An 850 watt could handle the Titan.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> That PSU is overkill. An 850 watt could handle the Titan.


What about if if i want to go sli after i win it with my own cash?? lol.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Possible. It has 4x 6+2 PCIE plugs and 2 6 PCIE plugs.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Possible. It has 4x 6+2 PCIE plugs and 2 6 PCIE plugs.


No , i was replying to your comment that the psu was overkill, i know it's possible i wasn't asking for confirmation lol


----------



## ronnin426850




----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> RIG UPDATE:
> 
> GTX 780 SLI 1338 €
> 
> i7 4770K 339 €
> 
> Sabertooth Z77 239 €
> 
> As for the rest of the rig I will just use what I already have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total cost 1916,00 €
> 
> I will pay the remaining 14 €


emm Z77 is not compatible with 4th gen Intel chips


----------



## AlDyer

Type o


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Rig updated!
> 
> Replaced 3770K with 2500K and Titan with 7970.
> 
> Cheers!


Curious about your reasoning behind those choices, seeing as how budget does not appear to be an issue. Why not replace with Haswell?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Curious about your reasoning behind those choices, seeing as how budget does not appear to be an issue. Why not replace with Haswell?


I'll be waiting for the next Intel iteration, where they bring back soldering the IHS to the die. Whichever CPU I choose now, I'll be upgrading then. So no point in paying for the current gen top CPU, when SB's best will be enough until the next gen rolls out.
On the GPU's side, on a single monitor Titan makes no sense, its overpriced for what I want to do. So the space cash can go towards better cooling and SSDs









Budget may not be an issue, but I die a little every time I see money spent towards things that make no difference at all







Like the Titan vs 7970 in this case







Perhaps I'll change it to GTX 780 at some point when I read more about it, not sure right now


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I'll be waiting for the next Intel iteration, where they bring back soldering the IHS to the die. Whichever CPU I choose now, I'll be upgrading then. So no point in paying for the current gen top CPU, when SB's best will be enough until the next gen rolls out.
> On the GPU's side, on a single monitor Titan makes no sense, its overpriced for what I want to do. So the space cash can go towards better cooling and SSDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget may not be an issue, but I die a little every time I see money spent towards things that make no difference at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Titan vs 7970 in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'll change it to GTX 780 at some point when I read more about it, not sure right now


I hear you. I feel much the same when I see $400, let alone $1000, overclocked RAM to eek out that imperceptable 2% real-world performance increase. With that said CPUs, unlike GPUs, don't depreciate all that much so newest gen prices are more or less proportionate to the increase in performance.


----------



## neo0031

I want to update mine... but until there is a pricing and release date on the Maximus VI Formula.... with that armour.....









Feeling lucky this month..!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I want to update mine... but until there is a pricing and release date on the Maximus VI Formula.... with that armour.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling lucky this month..!


So you have the WTR Syndrome too? the symptoms include but is not limited to

-feeling lucky at the end of each month
-having a rig worth +- $2500
-hoping to be the guy who is seen lucky by 100+ other people


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I'll be waiting for the next Intel iteration, where they bring back soldering the IHS to the die. Whichever CPU I choose now, I'll be upgrading then. So no point in paying for the current gen top CPU, when SB's best will be enough until the next gen rolls out.
> On the GPU's side, on a single monitor Titan makes no sense, its overpriced for what I want to do. So the space cash can go towards better cooling and SSDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget may not be an issue, but I die a little every time I see money spent towards things that make no difference at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Titan vs 7970 in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'll change it to GTX 780 at some point when I read more about it, not sure right now


What resolution do you play at? How many monitors do you have? What settings do you play your games on? What you call 'no difference at all' is a measurable, noticeable-by-laymen difference for many of the display setups on this site.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> This is the first I've seen this thread, what an amazing opportunity to build the ultimate rig with this help, money is always the determining factor for these types of things, it is hard to justify spending $3000 on parts that just make your computer look cool, or barely improve the performance of the CPU by cooling it down a little better.
> 
> I'm very meticulous in my builds, I plan them out right to the very little detail of the coloring scheme and the looks of the build. I just recently spent $1500 on water cooling and esthetics for my build, and would do so much more if I could afford too. This would give me the chance to create a beautiful work of art and of course there would be modding involved as I love to mod (Build Log Core Reactor mod. I'm actually dissassembling the whole thing sna going to use acrylic tubing with clear liquid and XSPC pump.
> 
> With all of these new Golden parts, I really would love to do something that looks bling bling with all the new gold components coming out, I would most likely still use some of the parts I had to keep costs down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Motherboard* - ASUS Z87-DELUXE ATX - $309
> 
> 
> *CPU WATERBLOCK* - SWIFTECH Apogee HD Gold CPU Waterblock $130
> 
> 
> *Waterblock Compression Fittings* - Bitspower -TRUE GOLDEN ~$200
> 
> 
> *Power Supply* - Ultra U12-40841 X4 Gold Edition Modular Power Supply - 1000W $169
> 
> *
> Coolant* - Mayhems Aurora Hydra Gold Coolant $40
> 
> 
> *Hard Drives* - Seagate 4TB 64MB SATA 6GB & Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD - $400
> 
> ***Paint GOLD***
> 
> *Memory* - 16GB Corsair Gold Vengeance Pro DDR3 - $250 (a bit expensive maybe change)
> 
> 
> *Reservoir* - FrozenQPCMods Liquid Fusion 255ml $80-$200
> 
> **Would Request a custom Gold Helix if possible**
> 
> *CPU* - Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Haswell Quad Core 3.5GHZ - $339
> 
> 
> *Video Cards* - Crossfire 2 x - XFX Radeon HD 7970 OC Black Edition 1000MHZ (Own 1 already) - $450
> 
> 
> *GPU Waterblock* - XSPC 7970 Waterblock (own 1 already)- $100
> 
> **Picture this Cross fired using Gold LED's**
> 
> *Case* - NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 Elite Black Steel http://NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 Elite Black Steel]$70[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> I'm going to update this in the builder and start to trim down in some areas, but I would gladly put the extra $1000 to finish it if I won this I would sell what I have now to build it perfect!


Lovely build.
+1 rep for your great visually & performance wise attractive build.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> What resolution do you play at? How many monitors do you have? What settings do you play your games on? What you call 'no difference at all' is a measurable, noticeable-by-laymen difference for many of the display setups on this site.


1080p, single monitor, and I never use AA, MotionBlur or DoF, regardless of what monstrous GPU I have


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Lovely build.
> +1 rep for your great visually & performance wise attractive build.


Thanks for the rep









Yeah if I win I would definitely do my best to make the build a mod of the month contender and take requests and implementation into my vision. I think its really important when you build a computer to take pride in your work, It costs WAY more to get all the proper goodies to light it up and make it just right, but its a vision and a work of art in the end.

The Case I chose is the first case I've liked in a long time, I hate these massive cases that take 4 triple rads and literally are the size of a desk, the parts are all starting to come out now as a new color and I would love to see them all work together, the Meyhems gold would look amazing with these components...

*sigh* first world problems when you want to spend $3500 on a computer that you can't even push the limits of...









This will be my Battlefield 4 build


----------



## PedroC1999

Talking abotu mods, Im also going to submit mine for MOTM, as it burst out into a ultra mega mod


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 1080p, single monitor, and I never use AA, MotionBlur or DoF, regardless of what monstrous GPU I have


Exactly, which means _for you_ it would not be worth spending the extra for more performance. This most definitely does not apply to everyone.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Talking abotu mods, Im also going to submit mine for MOTM, as it burst out into a ultra mega mod


I saw that too. It's progressing nicely!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> I saw that too. It's progressing nicely!!


Updated!


----------



## AlDyer

Pedro you doing a build log?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Pedro you doing a build log?


Its got like 700 posts already xD

Link in my sig


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> So you have the WTR Syndrome too? the symptoms include but is not limited to
> 
> -feeling lucky at the end of each month
> -having a rig worth +- $2500
> -hoping to be the guy who is seen lucky by 100+ other people


Haha, yup.







But better to feel hopeful than not, right? I'm not about most things anyway, and I don't play the lottery, so all my luck is on this


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I have decided to go with a 350D


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Exactly, which means _for you_ it would not be worth spending the extra for more performance. This most definitely does not apply to everyone.


Ok? I guess?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I have decided to go with a 350D


I think the 350D is a win.







(Got it in my dream rig







) Just can't beat that in the mATX case department. In my mind, second to it is a Define Mini.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

The 350D looks pretty good for an mATX case.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I think the 350D is a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Got it in my dream rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Just can't beat that in the mATX case department. In my mind, second to it is a Define Mini.


You got that backwards lol


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> The 350D looks pretty good for an mATX case.


Sure does
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I think the 350D is a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Got it in my dream rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Just can't beat that in the mATX case department. In my mind, second to it is a Define Mini.


For me is either 350D or Custom Water Cooled PC Desk


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Sure does
> For me is either 350D or Custom Water Cooled PC Desk


350d is a box, I think it's one of the ugliest massive cases I've seen, no curves no flash just a box, go with the custom water cooled desk idea that is the coolest looking ideas on cases, I'd love to try to do one but man it's such a huge task and u can't take it anywhere lol


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> 350d is a box, I think it's one of the ugliest massive cases I've seen, no curves no flash just a box, go with the custom water cooled desk idea that is the coolest looking ideas on cases, I'd love to try to do one but man it's such a huge task and u can't take it anywhere lol


Yes, but it has plenty of features and a lot of room for an mATX case.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I've updated my dream build to more of an upgrade type deal.... I've been kinda lucky on getting deals on parts and really a processor upgrade would be cost prohibitive compared to a graphics upgrade and a huge upgrade to the watercooling system. It's in my sig below or for easier clicking: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4939374 (Prices are all overbudgeted so where it says it's 2400 bucks, it's actually a bit less. I figure it would cover shipping costs. If there were a little more budget room I'd go for the 10" subwoofer instead of the 8" given the chance.)


Nice! But, how could a Typhoon be Gentle? LOL!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Don't need a case, would pay for shipping if needed and this doesn't include any discounts
> 
> 1 x CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 CMPSU-1200AX $299.99
> 
> 1 x G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) $139.99
> 
> 1 x ASUS Z87-PRO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX $209
> 
> 1 x Intel® Core™ i7-4770K 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel® HD Graphics $350.99
> 
> 2 x EVGA 04G-P4-3778-KR GeForce GTX 770 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP $1,010
> 
> 1x Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW $230
> 
> 1x SWIFTECH Apogee HD Gold CPU Waterblock $131
> 
> 1x Swiftech MCP35X 12 VDC Pump $85
> 
> Total: $2466


Nice build, but why not go with an NZXT Phantom to save 150 bucks?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> The 350D looks pretty good for an mATX case.


I prefer the Arc Mini and, when it comes out, the Arc Mini R2. Whether I win this contest or not, my next rig will definitely be in that case.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Nice build, but why not go with an NZXT Phantom to save 150 bucks?


To be honest I have no idea lol I havent been in the case market for a long time. Without looking, if I had to chose from what I recall, I don't like the design of NZXT. I could be wrong about the Phantom.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Don't need a case, would pay for shipping if needed and this doesn't include any discounts
> 
> 1 x CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 CMPSU-1200AX $299.99
> 
> 1 x G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) $139.99
> 
> 1 x ASUS Z87-PRO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX $209
> 
> 1 x Intel® Core™ i7-4770K 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel® HD Graphics $350.99
> 
> 2 x EVGA 04G-P4-3778-KR GeForce GTX 770 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP $1,010
> 
> 1x Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW $230
> 
> 1x SWIFTECH Apogee HD Gold CPU Waterblock $131
> 
> 1x Swiftech MCP35X 12 VDC Pump $85
> 
> Total: $2466


if you win, can i call dibs (for the moment) on your 6990?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

You are elligible once you get 25 *HELPFUL* posts


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> You are elligible once you get 25 *HELPFUL* posts


i try to help but how you know you help someone '?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> i try to help but how you know you help someone '?


You know if they stop posting after that reason, get rep, or a thanks post from the OP.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Nice build, but wheres the case, OS and PSU?

Oh, I see, upgrade, Never mind!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Nice build you have currently, too! How is the Razer Naga? i think I might want one.


----------



## neo0031

Torn between staying Ivy with the Maximus V Formula, or go Haswell but Maximux VI Hero to balance the cost... Of course I would rather wait for the VI Formula. :/

C'mon luck.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Torn between staying Ivy with the Maximus V Formula, or go Haswell but Maximux VI Hero to balance the cost... Of course I would rather wait for the VI Formula. :/
> 
> C'mon luck.


Why on earth would you move from Ivy to Hasswell if you don't use the IGP?..


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why on earth would you move from Ivy to Hasswell if you don't use the IGP?..


Only reason I'd do it is for a prettier motherboard.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Only reason I'd do it is for a prettier motherboard.


I agree, but if it was in a case, you couldn't see the mobo.


----------



## Shrak

Another month gone, good luck everyone


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> There is my entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5288360 - the stuff is altogether approximately 2500$ (have displays, keyboard and mouse and Win 7 license) and I would be able to afford the custom loop part for the CPU and cards. Somewhat similar to what I have already managed to scrape together but shinier and the custom water loop would be more awesome as I would have all the time I need to work on it until it ready (current PC I use for work as well and its my main rig so any downtime allowance is limited in time).
> 
> This thing would be running my 5x1 Portrait Eyefinity setup and three overclocked 7950's would be awesome for that - would even go for the quad-fire if I would win (already have one sapphire 7950 in my rig) - if possible would prefer the rest of the cards to be reference Club3D 7950's (their warranty covers also replacing of the stock cooler with water block and overclocking). There is my last buildlog - http://www.overclock.net/t/1262095/soliton-dispenser-an-atx-portable-watercooled-case-with-external-9x120mm-rad - but I ran into time constraints it was a bit rushed (my work PC) so I would really like to do similar, but properly and without rushing it and with proper top of the line hardware.


Good build, but why not go Haswell?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Good build, but why not go Haswell?


Thanx. And well - main reason to not go Haswell is that its not available on LGA2011 platform. Should I win then even Ivy Bridge will not be released at that time probably on that platform yet. Now why LGA2011 - 64 GB of RAM, 40 PCIe lanes (for tri or quadfire) and the 6 core / 12 thread CPU which can be overclocked (overcloking is the main reason to go with consumer board instead of bee-lining for dual or quad socket server board, also 2500$ would not cut such server board build).

One of the things this computer would be used for is numerical simulations of wave propagation in microstructured solids. That is pretty memory intensive stuff so the more the merrier. And ofc when not number crunching I would play on it


----------



## Celisuis

Hopefully my month









Need a new GTX 680









A possible motherboard, cpu and other stuff xD

Really need to win....


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celisuis*
> 
> Hopefully my month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a new GTX 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A possible motherboard, cpu and other stuff xD
> 
> Really need to win....


ITS MAH MONTH! I HAD A DREAM ABOUT WINNING!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> ITS MAH MONTH! I HAD A DREAM ABOUT WINNING!


You said that last month too.


----------



## dbrisc

Rig Updated! Getting to be that time.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Well Guys, I will happily nominate myself for happy winner of ANY month, just to make sure that I get one. Good Luck... but face it... Im getting one...


BTW, the best way to win is by 'Nominating Yourself' as I did, exactly 1 month and 1 day before I actually won, so... Haha.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> BTW, the best way to win is by 'Nominating Yourself' as I did, exactly 1 month and 1 day before I actually wonxD


Well in that case I shall nominate myself for the happy winner of any month as well. :


----------



## PedroC1999

Won't work, has to be 1 month and 1 day before any draw, so take you chance and do it on the 4th/5th


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

As suggested by the Master;

Well Guys, I will happily nominate myself for happy winner of ANY month, just to make sure that I get one. Good Luck... but face it... Im getting one...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Won't work, has to be 1 month and 1 day before any draw, so take you chance and do it on the 4th/5th
> 
> And the murder plot is essential


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> As suggested by the Master;
> 
> Well Guys, I will happily nominate myself for happy winner of ANY month, just to make sure that I get one. Good Luck... but face it... Im getting one...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I agree, but if it was in a case, you couldn't see the mobo.


good point. Thanks for the whack to the head to wake me up.







Staying Ivy it is. (For now. The Hero looks damn tempting with the price. )


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

No problem!


----------



## dr.evil

good luck to all.....


----------



## barkinos98

Updated prices! GL to everyone but more to meh


----------



## darwing

Look I just broke up with my gf, I need something to look forward too and post pictures of my build and take up my time so I don't cry myself to sleep every night ??

It's true though, I know it's first world problems but some luck would really help me out here?


----------



## dman811

Great. Now I need to fit a headset, mouse, and mouse pad into the price of this. And I'm already near $2500 with the 1440p monitor. Might be going back to 1155 from 2011 if I need to fit those things.


----------



## dman811

I updated my original post with everything but the mouse pad. I can keep making them out of paper as it is insanely easy and works pretty well.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Case: NCASE M1
> 
> Mobo: ASUS Rampage IV GENE - motherboard - micro ATX - LGA2011
> 
> CPU: Intel 3930k CPU With EK supremacy block
> 
> GPU: EVGA GTX Titan with matching EK water block.
> 
> SSD: 512gb OCZ Vector x2 in raid0
> 
> Power: Athena Power 500w M-ATX PSU
> 
> Pump/res: MCP35x & Res combo.
> 
> Rad: two Alpha cool 120.2 (standard thickness)
> 
> Iv'e always wanted to do a super epic bad ass M-ATX build... Maybe this will be my chance to get started on that!


It's a cool case, but is *mITX*. No 2011 board'll fit in there I'm afraid.


----------



## briddell

I want to say my last "good luck" before I go on a 4 day sabbatical from the internet. See you guys when someone is the winner, and I've done enough hiking to quit the sport.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What happened to this thread? It used to be people just posting their rigs with some advice from other members and the occasional spam from pedro but now it's filled with junk. If you want to post stupid videos and photos please save that for the off topic session, I don't want to see it.
> 
> And just to clear up any confusion, only one post is counted so spamming multiple times doesn't increase your chances, it in fact decreases them because you are not posting helpful and relevant information which is a requirement for this contest.


Videos and Photo's Ive never posted, but I do have the occasional chat with Brakinos because of his numerous rigs etc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> oh and there is no evidence that posting stuff on here decreases the chances of winning; just look at the posts pedro made vs. everyone else, and guess who won last month?


BTW, I had 270+ posts, but Angry Butcher and WordlShaker only had 1, point proven


----------



## DeviousAddict

I saw someone ask anout the Razer Naga earlier but can't remeber who.... Well I've had one for a couple of years now, and i couldn't recomend it more!.
I use it mostly for GW2 but it's good for any kind of game. i just map most of my keys to the naga buttons, it makes doing anything so much faster, all my left hand does now is WASD, shift,ctrl, alt and space. my thumb on my right hand knows where all the Naga buttons are now, i find my response in games so much faster now, although it did take a month or so to get totally use to using and remebering the feel of where my thumb is in response to the posistion of other buttons.

Anyway back on subject. Good Luck for this month everyone!!!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Nice build! Those Thermalrights i've heard are pretty good,


----------



## neo0031

Has it been confirmed by winners, that the remainder of the money, meaning whatever's left of the $2500 after completing rig, is sent to the user via PayPal?

I don't mean to sound cheap at all, but rather curious. Please don't hate.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Has it been confirmed by winners, that the remainder of the money, meaning whatever's left of the $2500 after completing rig, is sent to the user via PayPal?
> 
> I don't mean to sound cheap at all, but rather curious. Please don't hate.


Then why'd you ask if you don't want to sound cheap or be hated on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Then why'd you ask if you don't want to sound cheap or be hated on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Genuinely wanted to know if OCN is encouraging the use of all $2500, or, give out the same amount of money essentially to the winner. The latter meaning the lucky winner really may want to build a $2000 dream rig for now, and save the other $500 for parts they are holding out for/may want to get in the future. Or, in the case of remainder not reaching the hands of the winner, one might try to re-plan their dream rig to reach the $2500 mark as close as possible, making best use of the money.

I know, I know. It's a contest based on luck and tactics mean nothing. But it's the consumer mentality kicking in. I think, personally, the 2 difference scenarios may cause me to make more than a few changes to my dream rig.

Seriously not trolling or being, cheap. Just wanted to know how it works between Admin and the winners


----------



## barkinos98

I believe that is in order, im sure they wont bother to send $10 but they'll probably send you the remainder if its a big amount


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I believe that is in order, im sure they wont bother to send $10 but they'll probably send you the remainder if its a big amount


Thank you for a thought out answer.







I guessed that's probably how it works anyway.

I'm sure I'll find out when I win this month.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Here is first hand information....
> 
> This is how Admin/Chipp pick the winners...
> 
> They use a forum function to see which people have posted, they then copy this over to excel which attributes a number to each person, then they use an online random number generator to pick a number from 1 to 'x' (x being the last person on the list)
> 
> They then check if that person fulfills all the requirements on the OP of this thread, if they do, their deemed the winner, if not, then they will remove that person from the list and rerun the generator, they will do this until someone is Ok to win.
> 
> After you win, Chipp will contact you and ask what country you live in, if your in the USA, he will ask you for the FINAL part list, you can make him wait a bit if you wish. He will only buy $2500 worth if parts, and may send the remainder over PayPal.
> 
> If you're outside the USA, he will ask you your PayPal address, then he will ask you to make a request for $2500 to Admins account, then a few days later he will send you the money and you buy the parts yourself using PayPal, or export the money to your bank account and buy from there.
> 
> *Compilation of my two posts, for ease of access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For anyone that is interested


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Thanks Pedro! I think i'll need that info this month.


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For anyone that is interested


It doesn't explain why my PM, Email, and snail mail don't have message telling me I've won for June.







(Yes I know it's not time yet. I'm being optimistic)

PS: Now I feel bad though if my posts somehow increase the amount of work the guys have to do.


----------



## PedroC1999

I made it about 2 weeks ago, I just repost it now and then for people who forget/don't know.

It saves lots of time, and gets peoples questions answered quicker


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I really need this build. My computer is having troubles.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For anyone that is interested


what if for any reason my country sucks becous of chavez, and i dont have or cant get acces to a paypal account?? admin could buy my parts and send to me???


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> what if for any reason my country sucks becous of chavez, and i dont have or cant get acces to a paypal account?? admin could buy my parts and send to me???


If you account for the extra shipping costs I'm sure that could be arranged.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> what if for any reason my country sucks becous of chavez, and i dont have or cant get acces to a paypal account?? admin could buy my parts and send to me???


Can't guarantee this, but Chipp also gave me an option to do a direct bank transfer, but it would have its fees


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i so badly wana win so i can join a folding team. if i do win i dont care if they send moola or parts. but moola would be safer.atleast that cant get damaged in transit.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can't guarantee this, but Chipp also gave me an option to do a direct bank transfer, but it would have its fees


i cant left some $ from the price to pay the international shipping??
in any case i will have to pay the international shipping


----------



## PedroC1999

Maybe hire one of those USA PostCodes, they are fair nit cheaper


----------



## PedroC1999

How can you lose a rig?


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Maybe hire one of those USA PostCodes, they are fair nit cheaper


my exchange rate is 1$= 35 BSF 100$= 35000 BSF too much money
and if i get someone on the black market selling $ i need double lucky to win


----------



## X-PREDATOR

sory it got lost.a buddy of mines friend had a sweet setup:
60"
i7 980x
2 590 gpus & bunch of other stuff

he had 3 of these setups in his house apparently.they stole everything and what they couldnt take/remove they completely trashed with bricks & baseball bats


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thats why i say if i win id rather loose to banks fees/transfer rates then getting parts a month late and possably damaged in transit


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Dang! Thats horrible!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

jup total costs lost was close to R200 , 000
thats about 18 / 20,000 usd


----------



## skupples

My "down stairs" (old tower) computer just fried... Hope i winz!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Here is first hand information....
> 
> This is how Admin/Chipp pick the winners...
> 
> They use a forum function to see which people have posted, they then copy this over to excel which attributes a number to each person, then they use an online random number generator to pick a number from 1 to 'x' (x being the last person on the list)
> 
> They then check if that person fulfills all the requirements on the OP of this thread, if they do, their deemed the winner, if not, then they will remove that person from the list and rerun the generator, they will do this until someone is Ok to win.
> 
> After you win, Chipp will contact you and ask what country you live in, if your in the USA, he will ask you for the FINAL part list, you can make him wait a bit if you wish. He will only buy $2500 worth if parts, *and may send the remainder over PayPal.*
> 
> If you're outside the USA, he will ask you your PayPal address, then he will ask you to make a request for $2500 to Admins account, then a few days later he will send you the money and you buy the parts yourself using PayPal, or export the money to your bank account and buy from there.
> 
> *Compilation of my two posts, for ease of access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Pedro. I knew I saw it somewhere...


----------



## barkinos98

debating if i should squeeze a mATX build for this month just for the sake of it









also it will be suspicious if i were to stash a 350D in my suitcase? shipping it is just too much :/


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> debating if i should squeeze a mATX build for this month just for the sake of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also it will be suspicious if i were to stash a 350D in my suitcase? shipping it is just too much :/


My dream rig is mATX. IMHO 90% of users don't need anything larger than matx. It's kind of silly to run a single gpu on a regular atx form factor.


----------



## PedroC1999

I was going to buy a GENE, but I decided on the second GPU


----------



## Fulvin

Digging this up from the depths of my sublist for the month..


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> My dream rig is mATX. IMHO 90% of users don't need anything larger than matx. It's kind of silly to run a single gpu on a regular atx form factor.


I agree. Kind of funny to see some of these absolutely huge cases with just one GPU in them leaving so much wasted space. It's one of the reasons I've recently downsized into an mITX and SG05.


----------



## neo0031

And a crossfire/SLI on an mATX like the Gene looks even more awesome, no joke.







that's why the 350D is a Godsend...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> And a crossfire/SLI on an mATX like the Gene looks even more awesome, no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's why the 350D is a Godsend...


Yes, but IIRC, it would run at a lower speed, and have no connections left for my Wireless card, and would like like an ant in my 810


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> And a crossfire/SLI on an mATX like the Gene looks even more awesome, no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's why the 350D is a Godsend...


Even with the 350D, that would be a pretty good squeeze. If you would SLI/Crossfire, then you should get an ATX case.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes, but IIRC, it would run at a lower speed, and have no connections left for my Wireless card, and would like like an ant in my 810


350D has 5 pci slots, so when using 2 cards you can use the top and last 2 slots (RoG allows to do so) so you have one slot left


----------



## PedroC1999

Had to be a small slot, which is between the two cards when in XFire


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> updated: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


Why not go full water for that rig if you are already putting water in the case with that H100 ? You can sort of get decent enough kit for close to the same price as H100 and would just need to get 4 extra fittings and blocks for the 780's. Plus you would get better radiator. While 2x 120 mm is a bit on the small side for CPU + 2 GPU's the GPU's just LOVE water and will still run significantly cooler while for the gaming rig you dont need to push the CPU to the extremes and it could still run sort of decent OC even with 2 high end GPU's sitting on its back in the loop. Then if you could wiggle in there an extra 120 mm of rad space it would be sort of the "sweet spot".


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes, but IIRC, it would run at a lower speed, and have no connections left for my Wireless card, and would like like an ant in my 810


You mean the difference between 16x and crossfire 2 8x? I may be wrong, but I thought it made minimal performance difference with the current PCIe 2.0 or 3.0 slots.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> You mean the difference between 16x and crossfire 2 8x? I may be wrong, but I thought it made minimal performance difference with the current PCIe 2.0 or 3.0 slots.


Back on topic please.

And I mean the x8/x8/x4 thing


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Why not go full water for that rig if you are already putting water in the case with that H100 ? You can sort of get decent enough kit for close to the same price as H100 and would just need to get 4 extra fittings and blocks for the 780's. Plus you would get better radiator. While 2x 120 mm is a bit on the small side for CPU + 2 GPU's the GPU's just LOVE water and will still run significantly cooler while for the gaming rig you dont need to push the CPU to the extremes and it could still run sort of decent OC even with 2 high end GPU's sitting on its back in the loop. Then if you could wiggle in there an extra 120 mm of rad space it would be sort of the "sweet spot".


i wish to go that route but as i live outside of us and is too expensive here i only want the parts i dont want to spend too much on shipping if i win


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I agree. Kind of funny to see some of these absolutely huge cases with just one GPU in them leaving so much wasted space. It's one of the reasons I've recently downsized into an mITX and SG05.


I think part of the reason you see soo many people posting one gpu builds is A. 2500$ limit, and B. Allot of these posts are from people looking to harvest the parts from the build, IE a bigger case, a 2nd or 3rd titan... and so on.

Though, in general saying its "dumb" for people to buy big cases is rather ignorant... Allot of people have plans to expand there systems. tri-sli, water cooling, etc. With this as your future plans its best to buy one big ass case instead of upgrading multiple times.

Now, if you are YOU, and your plans only go to the point of one video card in a tiny case... Thats you!


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think part of the reason you see soo many people posting one gpu builds is A. 2500$ limit, and B. Allot of these posts are from people looking to harvest the parts from the build, IE a bigger case, a 2nd or 3rd titan... and so on.
> 
> *Though, in general saying its "dumb" for people to buy big cases is rather ignorant*... Allot of people have plans to expand there systems. tri-sli, water cooling, etc. With this as your future plans its best to buy one big ass case instead of upgrading multiple times.
> 
> Now, if you are YOU, and your plans only go to the point of one video card in a tiny case... Thats you!


I don't believe I used the word "dumb", but thanks for putting words into my mouth and calling me ignorant.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Rig Builder
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> 
> *RAM*
> Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> 
> *Optical Drive*
> None


Uh... I don't think that RAM is compatible







Just busting your chops so you can edit!


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macandy13*
> 
> Yup think this is one ultimate rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5291899
> 
> Would be great to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone:thumb:


Should have just gone 2011 if you're throwing that much cash around


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Should have just gone 2011 if you're throwing that much cash around


You have a time machine?


----------



## dbrisc

Socket 2011 ^^ clarification for ya lol


----------



## dbrisc

i5 4670k I'm guessing you meant? You'd be fine with just a gtx 780 instead of a Titan IMO. Unless its for work too, but then you'd probably want the i7 but it's your dream build!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> i5 4670k I'm guessing you meant? You'd be fine with just a gtx 780 instead of a Titan IMO. Unless its for work too, but then you'd probably want the i7 but it's your dream build!


i can't think of anything more to get anyway, so why not go all out on cpu and gpu, lol


----------



## dbrisc

Could water cool it all or SLI 780s. Could upgrade your PSU or other stuff. Was just an opinion haha like I said its your dream build.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I don't believe I used the word "dumb", but thanks for putting words into my mouth and calling me ignorant.


you are correct, didn't say dumb, i retract. But you did agree it's silly to see people put down a 900D then only one GPU. It's only silly when taken out of context. Like i said, purchasers of big cases usually have big dreams. I know i sure do for my 900D/Enthoo Primo (if i can find one) x-mas rebuild!

If i could find a "Small" case with enough room to fit 3 water cooled titans i would be all over it in a heart beat... Though not sure what such a case would look like. Most likely a cube.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Can i join too?
> 
> Thus far, my rig (ProjectZero V2.0 - sig rig) pretty much all i'll need for the next couple of years, but i wouldn't mind adding some watercooling and a new CPU to the mix... the ACX seems loud now that i have two...
> 
> Anyway, my entry below (Upgrade to ProjectZero V2.1 - sig rig)
> 
> CPU
> i7 3770k
> 
> Radiator
> 2 x Black Ice GTX Xtreme 240
> Black Ice GTX Xtreme 480
> 
> Reservior
> Bitspower Z-Multi 80 Ice Blue Reservior
> 
> Waterblock
> EK Supremancy CPU Full Copper
> 2 x XSPC Razor GTX Titan Full Coverage Waterblock
> 
> Pump
> 2 x Koolance PMP-450S Pump
> 
> Fans
> 8 x Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition PWM Twin Pack
> 
> Case
> Corsair 900D
> 
> Accessories
> Koolance CTR-SPD24X2 Dual 24V Pump Controller
> 2 x Lamptron FC9 Fan Controller
> 
> This will just be added onto my ProjectZero V2.0
> 
> Total of $2249 AUD for this build, if i get this i'll be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Nice build, but wow! Thats a lot of fans!


----------



## ProjectZero

Haha yeah... it's my first time doing watercooling... not quite sure if i need that many radiators though...


----------



## john1016

So I want 3 gpu's and wanted a 600d, but with an h200+blocks I was thinking a HAF X would work fine. I already have the amd special window panel(with the dragon) and would love to still use it. It should work great for me right?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruairi*
> 
> 
> Thats NZD, atm 2500usd = about 3200nzd
> Rest would be spent on modding, cooling and perhiperals, might refine it abit but thats the base... Winning would be awesome, have you tried 3d modeling and compositing on a machine with 4gb ram... word of advice, don't


Why would you buy 4GB of RAM that's as expensive as your CPU and more expensive than the GPU? You can buy 16GB of RAM for roughly 1/3rd the price.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Why would you buy 4GB of RAM that's as expensive as your CPU and more expensive than the GPU? You can buy 16GB of RAM for roughly 1/3rd the price.


Because RAM is more important than GPU, it's all about RAM speeds these days.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Why would you buy 4GB of RAM that's as expensive as your CPU and more expensive than the GPU? You can buy 16GB of RAM for roughly 1/3rd the price.


He has 4GB, not he is buying 4GB. From the looks of those prices, that is 32GB.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He has 4GB, not he is buying 4GB. From the looks of those prices, that is 32GB.


Doesn't matter, if your ram is more expensive than your gpu then you are doing it wrong.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Because RAM is more important than GPU, it's all about RAM speeds these days.


Really? http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-bandwidth-latency-gaming,3409-9.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He has 4GB, not he is buying 4GB. From the looks of those prices, that is 32GB.


You're right, I misread his post. Either way, these are Dominator Platinum modules so they're not cheap. I just think that money would be better spent elsewhere is all.


----------



## ruairi

Its 32gb of ram, I don't game... Of all applications I use Adobe After Effects the most, which eats up ram like theres no tomorrow... as does davinci resolve... and premiere. GPU wise, I'm actually quite happy with my 6770 in games, but I went 660 because it has better support for GPU acceleration, I chose platinums because it was the only 32gb Ram kit in stock, and they look bawler, and the price difference is not much between the cheapest branded 32gb kit, and platinums... $100nzd give or take. Upon further thought I would probably cull the second SSD, and pickup a nice mechanical keyboard.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> G1 ASSASSIN 2
> TWO 7970
> 3930K
> 8GB KIT OF CRUCIAL BALLISTIX


What models?

And you have a big heap of money left over, may as well watercool it afterwards


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

While waiting for the results, why not compete in BOINCers Gone Bonkers 30?


----------



## chase11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Motherboard: Evga SR-2
> Cpu: 2x Xeon E5645s
> GPU: 2x Evga Geforce GTX 770s
> RAM: 24gb corsair domonator gt 2000Mhz
> PSU: Seasonic x-1250
> Storage: Samsung 840 pro series 256gb
> Case: 900D
> I would cool the build with custom water cooling as well...


Edited mine with some updated specs. 900D ftw and 770s


----------



## CasperGS

Updated, ditched the crappy corsair h100i and went custom.


----------



## skupples

GUYS GUYS GUYS... high speed gentle Typhoon > any fan corsair makes, and normally cheaper. Sound level is NO comparison... Iv'e owned both... But if you like it loud & just for looks then have at it i guess.


----------



## skupples

How much does that tubing cost?


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GUYS GUYS GUYS... high speed gentle Typhoon > any fan corsair makes, and normally cheaper. Sound level is NO comparison... Iv'e owned both... But if you like it loud & just for looks then have at it i guess.


True.. Corsair fans are also overrated IMHO. The SP fans just look good. Good chassis fans but not as good as Gentle Typhoon, perfect for radiators IMHO


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> How much does that tubing cost?


Not much, really. $15 per 10 feet, I think, for the high-end nickel plated stuff.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> True.. Corsair fans are also overrated IMHO. The SP fans just look good. Good chassis fans but not as good as Gentle Typhoon, perfect for radiators IMHO


My system runs 3-5 degrees cooler with high speed typhoons over high speed corsair rad fans... It's also about 15 dB quieter.

I can feel the air shooting out of my 80mm thick bottom rad from two feet away. But i can barely hear it.









(scythe high speed case fans are REALLY loud)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Not much, really. $15 per 10 feet, I think, for the high-end nickel plated stuff.


So, i take it copper piping allows more heat dissipation then tuuubing? Often wondered about doing this while looking at copper pipes at the hardware store.

no compression fittings either right? Just nylon tape and male/female fittings?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4Yub1*
> 
> If i can join and validated, i want to build system like in the bellow
> and if i win, this rig will be used for work, gaming, mutimedia, etc.
> 
> SYSTEM SPESIFICATION
> 
> PROC : Intel Pentium G2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOBO : MSI B75IA-E33
> HDD(data) : Hitachi 2TB
> SSD(system) : Plextor M5S 128GB
> RAM : Apacer DDR3 4GB
> VGA : Zotac GTX 760 2048MB DDR5
> PSU : Seasonic P520FL2 520W Platinum
> DISPLAY : DELL 23" U2312HM IPS PANEL
> CASE : DIY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SYSTEM LCS
> 
> CPU BLOCK : EK-SUPREME-LTX-CSQ-NA
> GPU BLOCK : EK-FC670GTX-AC
> RAM BLOCK : BITSPOWER BP-RAMS22-IRDBK
> 
> RAD : XSPC-AX240-BK OR XSPC-AX120-BK
> PUMP : Swiftech MCP655
> RES : PRIMOCILCTR-LPB-24-B
> FITTING : EK-CSQ-10-13-G14-BK
> ADAPTER 45° & 90°
> TUBE : TYGON/ACRYLIC/COOPER
> 
> GAMING, AUDIO PHERIPHERAL AND OS
> 
> MOUSE + PAD: Razer Deathadder Blue + Razer Goliathus Medium
> MECHA KEY : Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless Blue Switch
> WHEEL : Logitech G27 Steering Wheel
> SPEAKER : Edifier R 2000 T 60w RMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OS : Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit
> 
> TOTAL AROUND 2.200-2.500K


You might need your post count up mate...









Just checked. Joined 2011 and 2 posts...?!


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, i take it copper piping allows more heat dissipation then tuuubing? Often wondered about doing this while looking at copper pipes at the hardware store.
> 
> no compression fittings either right? Just nylon tape and male/female fittings?


Plug fittings that I will probably solder. You can't really use compression fittings with copper tubing; they're meant for the flexible nature of plastic tubing.


----------



## ledzepp3

Updated one last time... Let's hope Admin will let me have some love







Updated as well in the "Manage Rigs" section.


----------



## Alex132

My rig is on here somewhere









But also in my sigrig ^^


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GUYS GUYS GUYS... high speed gentle Typhoon > any fan corsair makes, and normally cheaper. Sound level is NO comparison... Iv'e owned both... But if you like it loud & just for looks then have at it i guess.


Yeah, whilst i agree gentle typhoon is the best fan when it comes to radiators, kinda conflicted about whether i should go for looks or performance... i mean when i get the 900D and the radiators, you will be able to see the fans from the outside... but in terms of noise... i doubt anything comes near my 6xCoolermaster R4 fans with 2xNZXT Enthusiast at max rpm (god damn broken fan controllers)


----------



## navynuke499

cant wait for the next winner


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzMan84*
> 
> So I have finally put together my entry for my Ultimate Rig. See signature for details, if I was ever to have the opportunity to win I would probably also sleeve and try out water cooling on this using my own money aswell. I look forward to seeing the next winner, and fingers crossed its me! ahah


Where are you getting those prices from? That entry would cost much, much less.

Also, I think you should check out this review of the MVIE. Not nearly as great of a mobo as you would think.


----------



## OzMan84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Where are you getting those prices from? That entry would cost much, much less.
> 
> Also, I think you should check out this review of the MVIE. Not nearly as great of a mobo as you would think.


PCCG


----------



## Shurtugal

Done a final edit to my Rig, Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## PedroC1999

Could you imagine, on the marketplace...

'Karlitos Rig - £20'

(Not that it is worth £20, people just sell for whatever)


----------



## OzMan84

Goodluck to everyone! Fingers crossed I wake up with a PM ahah


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> cant wait for the next winner


Then, you're going to need to be happy for me! lol.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Then, you're going to need to be happy for me! lol.


nice joke


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Then, you're going to need to be happy for me! lol.


C'mon guys. You know it's due to be me this month.







maybe next month for you guys









Good luck everyone.


----------



## skupples

CG to who ever wins...!


----------



## Shrak

Good luck and congrats to whoever is picked in the next week or so


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> CG to who ever wins...!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Good luck and congrats to whoever is picked in the next week or so


aawww, thanks you guys! appreciate it!


----------



## Celisuis

It shall be mine!


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzMan84*
> 
> So I have finally put together my entry for my Ultimate Rig. See signature for details, if I was ever to have the opportunity to win I would probably also sleeve and try out water cooling on this using my own money aswell. I look forward to seeing the next winner, and fingers crossed its me! ahah


I agree with briddell... those prices you found were way high... here's a PCPP build list with a couple tweaks... namely upgrading to a GTX 780, the 840 Pro 256GB, and an 860i is far beyond what that system would need, a 760i covers it no sweat unless you want the wattage clearance for a future upgrade...

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/SpacemanSpliff/saved/1S1J


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooshna*
> 
> Updating my Dream rig with this one. I'll be using my current cpu cooler and case with this upgrade.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1bROE
> 
> I know the PSU is overkill for this system but i would love to have it for another 7990 when prices go down a bit.
> 
> Any feedback on parts would be greatly appreciated.


You will need at least 1600w for dual 7990's


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You will need at least 1600w for dual 7990's


7990 has only 275W TDP and a BF3 power consumption of only 426W with a 3770k, measured from the wall. A 1000W would do fine..

Heck, even a 750W would do if you weren't overclocking.


----------



## Ramzinho

i'm turning 30 tomorrow. do you think i'll have the best birthday gift ever


----------



## Solonowarion

There is a good chance we wont here till around the 5th of the month. Takes them a bit to get sorted. Or rather I wont get a pm til around then.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> There is a good chance we wont here till around the 5th of the month. Takes them a bit to get sorted. Or rather I wont get a pm til around then.


A good chance? I'm sorry, but people COME ON. they do this every Time.... it takes a week roughly. And others,you don't need to post on every. update. You. Make.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> A good chance? I'm sorry, but people COME ON. they do this every Time.... it takes a week roughly. And others,you don't need to post on every. update. You. Make.


you dont have to constantly check.
i stopped checking this thread regularly in the middle of the month because sometimes the topic isnt for me.
i mostly check the last 3-4 days of a month (started doing this about a month ago) since people tend to go and be like "durr why you spam" or "please stop posting i hate to see your posts because im better than all of you"


----------



## KenLautner

I remember posting my rig when gtx 780 came out.








Good luck everyone..

Even more good luck to me..


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You will need at least 1600w for dual 7990's


That is very, very wrong. No more than 1000W for dual 7990s is needed.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> That is very, very wrong. No more than 1000W for dual 7990s is needed.


a 7990 is 2x 7970, so 2x 7990 = 4x 7970 and ask Karlitos, he needed 1600w when running them


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> a 7990 is 2x 7970, so 2x 7990 = 4x 7970 and ask Karlitos, he needed 1600w when running them


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_7990_review,8.html
Quote:


> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> Radeon HD 7990 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 750 Watt power supply unit.
> Radeon HD 7990 Crossfire - On your average system the cards require you to have a 1000 Watt power supply unit as minimum.


Plenty more sources say about the same thing, between 1000w and 1200w.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> a 7990 is 2x 7970, so 2x 7990 = 4x 7970 and ask Karlitos, he needed 1600w when running them


7990 cores are all cherry picked for the highest ASIC possible and use less power than what you would see on your typical card.

1600W for regular 7970 quad fire, in case you feed them 1.3V+ each, but 7990 cores don't scale well with voltage anyway, so you wouldn't need to over volt them that much to begin with in order to get the most out of them.


----------



## PedroC1999

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7990-devil13-7970-x2,3329-12.html

Check the last graph, when running Furmark and or GPGPU such as [email protected] the card draws in nearly 600w.

This means, that if the person wants 2x 7990's and decides to stress test them when overclocking, his system will over load and crash. (About 1200w of power)

And those are just at 1GHz, and we all know that 7970's can easily do 1200, 1600w recommended by me.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7990-devil13-7970-x2,3329-12.html
> 
> Check the last graph, when running Furmark and or GPGPU such as [email protected] the card draws in nearly 600w.
> 
> This means, that if the person wants 2x 7990's and decides to stress test them when overclocking, his system will over load and crash. (About 1200w of power)
> 
> And those are just at 1GHz, and we all know that 7970's can easily do 1200, 1600w recommended by me.


That is the Power Color one which came out ages ago. It's not AMDs own design nor are the cores cherry picked by AMD. This results in a much leakier card.


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok, you got me on that, but still I would rather at least 1200w for OC headroom and benching


----------



## OzMan84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> I agree with briddell... those prices you found were way high... here's a PCPP build list with a couple tweaks... namely upgrading to a GTX 780, the 840 Pro 256GB, and an 860i is far beyond what that system would need, a 760i covers it no sweat unless you want the wattage clearance for a future upgrade...
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/SpacemanSpliff/saved/1S1J


Thanks for the tips







Only problem is all those stores are in the US I believe whilst I am in Australia which also probably explains the prices ahah


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I don't care when I win, as long as I do it.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I don't care when I win, as long as I do it.


Ah good, because I really want to win before September starts. Building my dream rig and some spare money for my current rig to make it presentable would make this boring summer more bearable and enjoyable.


----------



## PedroC1999

When I won, I was just about to start watching Fast5, and was checking back on a thread I made, and when I refreshed I had 3 PMs, and one of the threads said...

"OMG! CONGRATS PEDRO" then I started storming around the house xD


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> When I won, I was just about to start watching Fast5, and was checking back on a thread I made, and when I refreshed I had 3 PMs, and one of the threads said...
> 
> "OMG! CONGRATS PEDRO" then I started storming around the house xD


"this moment, we own it"
that is a very nice coincidence actually, the theme song has those lyrics and you won just when you were starting to watch the movie


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> When I won, I was just about to start watching Fast5, and was checking back on a thread I made, and when I refreshed I had 3 PMs, and one of the threads said...
> 
> "OMG! CONGRATS PEDRO" then I started storming around the house xD


I'd probably faint if I came back to a few of those PM's.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Even if I don't win, can someone PM me "OMG CONGRATS THEN00BBUILDER!!!!!!!"?

It'll make me feel like a winner.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Don't know how valid it is, but it gives a warning for the voltage of your RAM. Also, you can just use the "Add Custom Part" button to add anything else you want.
> 
> Also, forgot to add in my extra wing monitor (And UPS too):
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Millillion/saved/1S8g
> 
> And while I'm editing, does anyone know if there are any any _good_ PCI slot exhaust fans?


For you, yes; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888112


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzMan84*
> 
> Thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is all those stores are in the US I believe whilst I am in Australia which also probably explains the prices ahah


That probably would do it, lol... In that case, how about this instead?

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/1bYAj

Mainly I agree with the review that briddell linked for you... unless you're dead set on eventually upgrading to a quad-sli rig, there's no point to get the M6E when boards about half the price perform close to or better than it.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> You know what there needs a competition for? Who has the worst pc gets a build of their choice. I'd safely win that at least once.
> 
> And, can someone rate this build?; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


Don't count on it... There's a lot of people around here with ANCIENT builds, lol....

If they did that contest I would bust out my old stop gap tower I finally passed off to my mom last spring when I built S.O.S.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5295619

As far as you question about rating your build...

I would ditch Norton... Norton is so terrible anymore when compared to all the free anti-virus/spyware/malware programs available these days that it would just be a waste of money, time, and excedrin migraine for all the headaches you'll have trying to deal with all the stuff Norton misses.

Windows 7 Ultimate is pretty unnecessary unless you're planning on doing tons of multimedia work (photoshop, premiere, quark, etc.), so Home or Pro should do you just fine.

I would also consider downgrading to 24 or 23" monitors and take the savings found there to go with a Z87 motherboard and either move up to the 4770K or drop down to the 4670K if you don't care about HyperThreading. Either way this is OCN.net and going with a locked processor has to be a taboo given the spirit of this site and the spirit of it being an ultimate contest rig, lol. Other than that it's a very nice build.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Don't count on it... There's a lot of people around here with ANCIENT builds, lol....
> 
> If they did that contest I would bust out my old stop gap tower I finally passed off to my mom last spring when I built S.O.S.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5295619
> 
> As far as you question about rating your build...
> 
> I would ditch Norton... Norton is so terrible anymore when compared to all the free anti-virus/spyware/malware programs available these days that it would just be a waste of money, time, and excedrin migraine for all the headaches you'll have trying to deal with all the stuff Norton misses.
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate is pretty unnecessary unless you're planning on doing tons of multimedia work (photoshop, premiere, quark, etc.), so Home or Pro should do you just fine.
> 
> I would also consider downgrading to 24 or 23" monitors and take the savings found there to go with a Z87 motherboard and either move up to the 4770K or drop down to the 4670K if you don't care about HyperThreading. Either way this is OCN.net and going with a locked processor has to be a taboo given the spirit of this site and the spirit of it being an ultimate contest rig, lol. Other than that it's a very nice build.


Sorry to jump in, but I personally do use Adobe CS quite a bit, and I was wondering what exactly are the advantages of Win 7 Ultimate over the other editions?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> I remember posting my rig when gtx 780 came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone..
> 
> Even more good luck to me..


Man, that was AGES Ago!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgf5PaBzyg to the person who said something about removing nortons.

Also, just in my experience, AVAST/AVG open up hundreds of tpc connections, even while in "gaming mode"

Both of those programs have gone down hill quite a bit since becoming publicly traded companies.

So, right now i'm pretty much relying on windows defender and that web based scanner till i find a virus protection program ( i dont mind paying) that doesn't destroy my internet connection.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Either way this is OCN.net and going with a locked processor has to be a taboo given the spirit of this site and the spirit of it being an ultimate contest rig, lol.


By that logic, we should all put 3970X(s) and either the ASUS Maximus or the EVGA X79 SR-X in the rigs we've entered right?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7-4770K
> 
> RAM
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL
> 
> Keyboard
> Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK
> 
> Mouse
> Logitech G700
> 
> Motherboard
> ASRock Z87M OC
> 
> Hard Drive
> Western Digital WD Black WD4001FAEX
> 
> CPU Heatsink
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK
> 
> PSU
> SeaSonic X Series X650
> 
> Monitor Mount (for 27" IPS)
> atdec VF-AT Visidec Focus Articulated Arm
> 
> GPU
> ASUS GTX780-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780
> 
> SSD
> SanDisk Extreme II SDSSDXP-480G-G25
> 
> Heatsink Fans
> NF-F12
> 
> Case Fans
> NF-S12A
> 
> Case
> SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E
> 
> Webcam
> Logitech C920
> 
> Total on newegg as of today: $2650. If I win I'll have no problem putting down $150


Save some green and get the 4670K and replace the Temjin with an Xcilo 767.


----------



## R3apR369

Good Luck this Month everyone! Btw...almost midnight here and we're on page 666. O___O.


----------



## waslakhani

Now we aren't on page 666 lol


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> Good Luck this Month everyone! Btw...almost midnight here and we're on page 666. O___O.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Save some green and get the 4670K and replace the Temjin with an Xcilo 767.


I don't know anything about that Xclio but I had the A380 color and it was the worst case I ever had. The Silverstone was the best case I ever had LOL so I don't see why I wouldn't want to buy it again. And why would I want to save green, since the winner is chosen at random and I want to max that $2500







. I'm not a big gamer so I don't need more GPU muscle then a GTX 780; the SSDs huge it's a bunch of RAM... I don't see what else I could possibly want except that 4770K...


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, there is no need to post every small update you make to your builds, now im not referring to anyone in particular, but lots of you seem to do it. This was one thing I didn't do, I just posted everytime my dream changed in architecture (Ie SB, IB, Fx, SB-E)

Im not saying that it isnt interesting to wath the updated and comment, but instead of doing a post with all your rig, do something like this...

"Decided to put a TITAN in the rig sig instead of a 780, also the CPU is now a 4770k, sounds good?"

Thats what I used to do, and im not complaining, but I now some members are


----------



## barkinos98

when was mays winner chosen, 5th or 6th of june?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I updated my rig with a new ssd and monitors. How do you people like it? http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


Why only 2 screens. Would it not be better to go with 3? Also - I'm surprised people put optical drives in their computers - mine have been without one for the past 4-5 years already. But I guess peoples usage habits can be a lot different from mine. I do have an USB DVD drive in the closet somewhere but even with that one around somewhere I just throw the driver CD's in the drawer and download the latest drivers from the net. One thing you could use optical drive for is ofc the LAN driver, but in my case it just seems easier to download it to an USB stick previously (or after the install using live linux usb stick).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*
> 
> update for June draw:
> 
> 2x GTX Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again for the opportunity Admin!


lol! does it work like that? thought you had to build a tower... even if it breaks the price range.

optical drives are for people who still own CD players in there car.


----------



## exzacklyright

Another month... Another winner coming!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol! does it work like that? thought you had to build a tower... even if it breaks the price range.
> .


Erm What? He's just posting an update to his existing entry


----------



## Majorhi

Somebody will be very happy here in the next few days!


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Somebody will be very happy here in the next few days!


My name isn't somebody.


----------



## lordhinton

6 days ish







ill probably do a revision again later


----------



## protzman

My name is somebody!


----------



## shark77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Another month... Another winner coming!


and the winner will be me


----------



## azanimefan

can't say i'm not a bit curious, but then its easier for me, cause i never win anything... ever. so i would like to congratulate the winner when it happens and help him/her celebrate their good fortune.


----------



## jellis142

I'd like to have the winner tell us about the adrenaline rush they got seeing their name


----------



## lordhinton

did the may winner have a build log?


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Don't know how valid it is, but it gives a warning for the voltage of your RAM. Also, you can just use the "Add Custom Part" button to add anything else you want.
> 
> Also, forgot to add in my extra wing monitor (And UPS too):
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Millillion/saved/1S8g
> 
> And while I'm editing, does anyone know if there are any any _good_ PCI slot exhaust fans?
> 
> 
> 
> For you, yes; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888112
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion, but I was looking for something that actually exhausts air out of the back of the case.

Anybody know anything about cramming 40mm fans into 2 expansion slots for exhaust?


----------



## protzman

yeah may winner did i think.
and nope no 40 mm fan cramming here!

gl all may the best man win!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i7-3770K
> 
> *Graphics
> *MSI Gaming N770 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 770 2GB
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> Mushkin Enhanced Callisto Deluxe 240GB
> 
> *Power*
> CORSAIR AXi AX860i 860W
> 
> *Motherboard*
> ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
> *
> RAM*
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB)
> 
> *Case*
> Cubitech Minitank
> 
> *Cooling*
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H90
> 
> That's a grand total of around $1500 ish. Now that I look at it and drool, that price point isn't as crazy as I thought it would be!


Ok... get 2x 780, and a H220 watercooler, and a 4770k and MVIF if you can


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ok... get 2x 780, and a H220 watercooler, and a 4770k and MVIF if you can


Not sure if you noticed but his case and mobo are mini ITX.


----------



## james8

btw the amount of Haswell CPU + LGA1155 Motherboard rigs in this thread is amusing. hope ya'll will get your CPU connected







/s


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> btw the amount of Haswell CPU + LGA1155 Motherboard rigs in this thread is amusing. hope ya'll will get your CPU connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s


Ha. This.


----------



## lordhinton

Err isn't haswell 1150?







or is that the point your making xD


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> Err isn't haswell 1150?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is that the point your making xD


That is indeed his point, the incompatibility choices people are making.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> That is indeed his point, the incompatibility choices people are making.


Guys, I said MVIF.

Its a Maximus 6 Formula, which is a 1150 socket.

Yes I didn't notice that his case was too small, in that case he should get the best GPU out there which is TITAN as he has only 1 slot to use


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, I said MVIF.
> 
> Its a Maximus 6 Formula, which is a 1150 socket.
> 
> Yes I didn't notice that his case was too small, in that case he should get the best GPU out there which is TITAN as he has only 1 slot to use


I was just referencing this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> btw the amount of Haswell CPU + LGA1155 Motherboard rigs in this thread is amusing. hope ya'll will get your CPU connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> Err isn't haswell 1150?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is that the point your making xD


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, I said MVIF.
> 
> Its a Maximus 6 Formula, which is a 1150 socket.
> 
> Yes I didn't notice that his case was too small, in that case he should get the best GPU out there which is TITAN as he has only 1 slot to use


The 690 outperforms the titan...


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> The 690 outperforms the titan...


But the Titan is a single gpu.


----------



## PedroC1999

If the user ever updates to a full blown ATX, the another Titan is viable,whilst another 690 is stupid


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> btw the amount of Haswell CPU + LGA1155 Motherboard rigs in this thread is amusing. hope ya'll will get your CPU connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /s


rofllollmaolol0ololololol0l0lol0lol0l0lol0lol0lol.... I heard you can just pull those 5 extra pins from 1155 socket, pretty easy actually.......

are people always spamming updates because they use this as your final list? Seems like there would be some communication between admins/users as to final shipping list...

Either way...

Changing my mobo to the

ASUS P9X79-E WS LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 SSI CEB Intel Motherboard

And tower to 900D


----------



## Darklyric

soder some jumper cables and alot of luck and youll get a 1150 cpu in a 1155 socket:thumb: it actually working is another thing altogether


----------



## Sugi

Rolling for June's winner! [Rolling as in hoping to the lords of the deer.] I need a Haswell CPU and maybe 2 or 3x 780. DDDD


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> But the Titan is a single gpu.


So what. The user wants an ITX form factor so the highest performing single slot card is a 690. It doesn't matter if it's a single gpu or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> If the user ever updates to a full blown ATX, the another Titan is viable,whilst another 690 is stupid


Why is another 690 stupid? I agree sli titans is preferable because of quad gpu driver issues but it's not all about the upgrade path. He wants the best single card solution and that is the 690.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> when was mays winner chosen, 5th or 6th of june?


Generally it is chosen inside 7 days of new month.


----------



## Babbalabba

Yet another month...it's my birthday this month, and the Steam Summer Sale, probably, so maybe I wll be blessed with good karmic fortune instead of chugging along on my TX 650, ATI 7750, and CM Hyper 212 evo crammed into a prebuilt DELL. Such is life.

I haven't been active lately, due to lots of music rehearsals, but been keeping up with the latest news, definitely.


----------



## oipunx

Just changed to Haswell platform and few changes for compatibility but overall the same.
also just bought the PSU I listed here (AX760i)

So that will gave more room for different upgrades








btw good luck to everyone!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydna666*
> 
> *CPU*: Intel CPU Core i7 3930K @ 459.80 x2 (=£919.60)
> 
> *GPU*: EVGA GTX Titan @ £887.75
> 
> *RAM*: Corsair Memory Vengeance Jet Black 64GB 8 x8 GB DDR3 1866 MHz CAS 9-10-9-27 XMP Quad Channel Desktop @ £453.17
> 
> *MOBO*: Asus Z9PE-D8 WS Intel C602 Socket 2011 @ £458.64
> 
> *PSU*: Corsair AX1200i Digital Modular 1200W Power Supply 80+ Platinum @ £249.74
> 
> *HDD*: Crucial M500 960GB SSD @ £491.95
> 
> *Case*: Silverstone Raven Black Large Tower Case with Window and USB 3.0 no PSU @ £94.84
> 
> *Fans*: My Coolermaster sickleflow 120mm fans (not in cost)
> 
> *Cooler*: Noctua NH-D14-2011 Dual Radiator Cooler with PWM fans, LGA2011 only x2 @ £64.81 (= £129.62)
> 
> *Total = £3685.31*
> 
> *(Dedicated 24/7 folding farm...BOOM!!!)
> 
> I would love to win this comp!!!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well mate, you need xeons if you want 2 procs, and those coolers are a bit too big to fit next to each other.


----------



## skupples

titan for folding?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> titan for folding?


It gets about 200k ppd


----------



## StormX2

GL everyone!

Admins, don't forget I promised to Fold and Boinc like no other if i win


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> GL everyone!
> 
> Admins, don't forget I promised to Fold and Boinc like no other if i win


You... and everyone else haha


----------



## ydna666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well mate, you need xeons if you want 2 procs, and those coolers are a bit too big to fit next to each other.


Lol, thanks I updated my post, easy mistake. The nhd14s would fit on that board no probs








(...would be an awesome folding rig all in)


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I will win! Hopefully. I think.


----------



## dman811

I saw 56 new posts and thought that someone won.


----------



## dman811

My dad forgot to pick up my new Logitech G700s on the way home from work today.









(aka sorry about the double post)


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Why not get it yourself?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I saw 56 new posts and thought that someone won.


Winner won't be announced till around teh 6th.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Why not get it yourself?


Because the only Best Buy that has them in stock is about 5 minutes from my dads work, and about 50 minutes from my house and an hour and 30 from my work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Winner won't be announced till around teh 6th.


I was hopeful.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Why not get it yourself?


must. resist. basement. dwelling. jokes.







is that a ninja turtle hitting a bong?

So, its July, Do we re-list AFTER a winner is announced?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> must. resist. basement. dwelling. jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a ninja turtle hitting a bong?
> 
> So, its July, Do we re-list AFTER a winner is announced?


Lol


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Why not get it yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> must. resist. basement. dwelling. jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a ninja turtle hitting a bong?
> 
> So, its July, Do we re-list AFTER a winner is announced?
Click to expand...

Well seeing as I am only 17 currently and my house only has a crawl space, the basement jokes aren't even applicable. If everything goes according to plan (or as my mom calls it, kicking me out) on August 18th, then I should be all set. As far as re-listing, it isn't necessary, but if you update your rig, it is optional.


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Not sure if you noticed but his case and mobo are mini ITX.


I could mod the 780s into some wicked case stands!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($98.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($191.98 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.99 @ Mac Mall)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($156.63 @ Outlet PC)
> *Video Card:* *(UK ONLY)* XFX Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) (GBP £165 @ Aria.co.uk)
> *Video Card:* *(UK ONLY)* XFX Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) (GBP £165 @ Aria.co.uk)
> *Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($104.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.09 @ NCIX US)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($219.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.00 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($177.58 @ Newegg)
> *Keyboard:* Ducky Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard ($148.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
> *Speakers:* Creative Labs GigaWorks T20 Series II 28W 2ch Speakers ($79.99 @ Adorama)
> 
> *Total:* $1979.18 + $500 (£330)
> 
> 
> 
> Dream rig entry updated and post again because I'm paranoid that one has to post the rig every month for entry, even though I know we don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to throw the Razer Ouroboros in there as it is my dream mouse, but the green clashes with this red/block generic build... and it adds a lot to the price... :/
> 
> Still Ivy bridge, changed to Ducky Shine 2, new monitor, Windows 8, and updated pricing including the UK-only XFX 7870 XT. If prices do go up, I'm willing to wither let the keyboard or speakers or one of the 7870 go.
> 
> Would love to fold on this thing... My average PPD right now is just pathetic.


Don't feel bad; my P4 takes 3 hours to do 1 work unit on BOINC....


----------



## Lige

Hoping to win this this month. Just sold all my computer parts to try and upgrade, and I am short. I am running on an old laptop right now.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($98.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($191.98 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.99 @ Mac Mall)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($156.63 @ Outlet PC)
> *Video Card:* *(UK ONLY)* XFX Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) (GBP £165 @ Aria.co.uk)
> *Video Card:* *(UK ONLY)* XFX Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) (GBP £165 @ Aria.co.uk)
> *Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($104.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.09 @ NCIX US)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($219.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.00 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($177.58 @ Newegg)
> *Keyboard:* Ducky Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard ($148.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
> *Speakers:* Creative Labs GigaWorks T20 Series II 28W 2ch Speakers ($79.99 @ Adorama)
> 
> *Total:* $1979.18 + $500 (£330)
> 
> 
> 
> Dream rig entry updated and post again because I'm paranoid that one has to post the rig every month for entry, even though I know we don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to throw the Razer Ouroboros in there as it is my dream mouse, but the green clashes with this red/block generic build... and it adds a lot to the price... :/
> 
> Still Ivy bridge, changed to Ducky Shine 2, new monitor, Windows 8, and updated pricing including the UK-only XFX 7870 XT. If prices do go up, I'm willing to wither let the keyboard or speakers or one of the 7870 go.
> 
> Would love to fold on this thing... My average PPD right now is just pathetic.


Yeah my gtx 460 and Amd CPU leave a lot of ppd to be desired haha I know where your coming from! But it all helps is the way I see it!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

You complain? Lol! You have a quad core. I have a dual core that has troubles staying under 50C at stock clocking.


----------



## xyexz

Nope, no dreams for you HPE







(I kid I kid)


----------



## HPE1000

keep stalking me, and trying to hurt my feeling


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Guess I will jump on the bandwagon of updating the proposed rig, mine will reuse my current case, psu, and cpu cooler (Node 304, SPI Magna Gold 750w, CM GeminII S524) but everything else would go.
> 
> It would sport a 4770k and 7990 with two 500gb ssds for massive but quiet storage, this proposed rig is meant for near silent idling.
> 
> I would then sell the left over parts of my computer and buy something like a fiio e07k and beyerdynamic custom one pros.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5028002
> 
> A man can only dream though


im not ripping on you but two 500Gb SSD's is a serious miss allocation of possible funds.. not only are they still over priced, but 500GB SSD is more then enough for your main drive and get a 3TD 6g/s Sata for storage and other installs... with the other 500$ you can SLI or crossfire your vid cards or pump up your CPU or get a better MOBO...

just my opinion. but I think that's a bad use of money


----------



## ronnin426850

Update: Moving to 4770K from 2500K due to 1150 socket.







Is ASRock Z87 Extreme9/ac a decent mobo?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Guess I will jump on the bandwagon of updating the proposed rig, mine will reuse my current case, psu, and cpu cooler (Node 304, SPI Magna Gold 750w, CM GeminII S524) but everything else would go.
> 
> It would sport a 4770k and 7990 with two 500gb ssds for massive but quiet storage, this proposed rig is meant for near silent idling.
> 
> I would then sell the left over parts of my computer and buy something like a fiio e07k and beyerdynamic custom one pros.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5028002
> 
> A man can only dream though


y u no rog impact?!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

agreed pedro.
but alas: im in for the win.ill build a rig that will look like a dinky toy but itll kick the ghost of spartas ass.please pick me admin.

ive never done a liquid build and my hands are burning for water

if i win.please can we rather get the parts localy its safer!!!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> im not ripping on you but two 500Gb SSD's is a serious miss allocation of possible funds.. not only are they still over priced, but 500GB SSD is more then enough for your main drive and get a 3TD 6g/s Sata for storage and other installs... with the other 500$ you can SLI or crossfire your vid cards or pump up your CPU or get a better MOBO...
> just my opinion. but I think that's a bad use of money


It is mini itx, how the hell could I sli or crossfire, I put a 7990 on there for a reason. Also, pump up my cpu? What is possibly better than a 4770k that is in a mini itx? Also, I am to the point now where my hard drive is the loudest part of my computer, and I utterly hate it, I could easily get away with 500gb for my games since I am not playing 100+ games all the time so I could throw them on an external 3tb drive and run them off that if I had to play a game I didn't frequently play.

As for the mobo, maybe rog impact, I didn't have the best luck with the last ASRock Z**E-ITX motherboard.

For me, who isn't a HUGE gamer, 1tb of ssd space trumps 3tb of noisy and slower hdd space all day. And how in the world is 369.99 for 500gb of ssd space overpriced?









I only care about mini itx and nothing bigger, so please, I am not going to make a run of the mill 3930k dual 7970 atx rig that everyone else it putting on here...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> You complain? Lol! You have a quad core. I have a dual core that has troubles staying under 50C at stock clocking.


My FX 6200 (6 cores, or in reality, 3 cores 6 threads.) doesn't impress me at all with the PPD. OCed with waaaaaaaaaay too much voltage (Mobo's fault) and staying at 49/50 C under load. This temp was only 47 max last week.... What changed...









But yeah, let me win


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

No. I need it more, lol! I have used dual and single cores my whole life, while others use their 8120s and stuff now that they think is just standard. I just want a machine I don't constantly have to upgrade every time i want a new game.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Update: Moving to 4770K from 2500K due to 1150 socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is ASRock Z87 Extreme9/ac a decent mobo?


Honestly you could probably get away with an extreme4 but that's all up to you. Doesn't the extreme9 have some ridiculous amount of sata ports? I may be thinking of the extreme11 though.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> You complain? Lol! You have a quad core. I have a dual core that has troubles staying under 50C at stock clocking.
> 
> 
> 
> My FX 6200 (6 cores, or in reality, 3 cores 6 threads.) doesn't impress me at all with the PPD. OCed with waaaaaaaaaay too much voltage (Mobo's fault) and staying at 49/50 C under load. This temp was only 47 max last week.... What changed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, let me win
Click to expand...

My HTPC's FX4100 got up to 66°C without folding. It doesn't help that it is in an environment with a lot of dust and smoke floating around, or that it is in a wooden case, but 66°C with AS5 is pretty high. Granted, it is the stock cooler, but still.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> My FX 6200 (6 cores, or in reality, 3 cores 6 threads.) doesn't impress me at all with the PPD. OCed with waaaaaaaaaay too much voltage (Mobo's fault) and staying at 49/50 C under load. *This temp was only 47 max last week.... What changed...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, let me win


The weather


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Honestly you could probably get away with an extreme4 but that's all up to you. Doesn't the extreme9 have some ridiculous amount of sata ports? I may be thinking of the extreme11 though.


Hm, I think you're right. In all honesty I just went with the top AsRock I could find







Didn't know 4,6 or 11 existed.. But I learned just now that 6 is thicker than 4, and I've always had this phobia that my mobo could snap while I'm mounting the cooler.. So 6 it is


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hm, I think you're right. In all honesty I just went with the top AsRock I could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know 4,6 or 11 existed.. But I learned just now that 6 is thicker than 4, and I've always had this phobia that my mobo could snap while I'm mounting the cooler.. So 6 it is


2 things I have learned you should never skimp on, the psu, and the mobo, both are the most important parts of your computer since they are essentially the backbone of it. I think I would suggest a cheaper msi or asus board instead of an asrock one which in my eyes is more prone to failure, and even if they both have the same failure rate, asrock rma is not fun at ALL


----------



## Kaiin2014

A new month, a new drawing! Good luck Overclockers!


----------



## Eiyuki

I just joined here and knew there is a competition like this, wow the admin here is so generous!
hope i can be one of them for next month, yep next month it is.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 2 things I have learned you should never skimp on, the psu, and the mobo, both are the most important parts of your computer since they are essentially the backbone of it. I think I would suggest a cheaper msi or asus board instead of an asrock one which in my eyes is more prone to failure, and even if they both have the same failure rate, asrock rma is not fun at ALL


Asrock has come a long way. I would have no issues choosing an asrock mobo. That and asus' z87s look awful with the gold IMO which would sell me on asrock or Msi like you said alone haha!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Asrock has come a long way. I would have no issues choosing an asrock mobo. That and asus' z87s look awful with the gold IMO which would sell me on asrock or Msi like you said alone haha!


I've been an Asus fan for a long time, but my last 4 mobos were AsRock, and I'm very happy with them









Above a certain $$ barrier, I just pick them to match my color scheme...


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Asrock has come a long way. I would have no issues choosing an asrock mobo. That and asus' z87s look awful with the gold IMO which would sell me on asrock or Msi like you said alone haha!


I've had a few great motherboards from ASRock lately, but when I chose to downsize to mITX the Z77E-ITX was getting rather bad reviews from consumers for DOA units or ones that would die within a month or two so I decided to just go with the ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe. ASRock may have just had a few bad batches of that particular board sent out at the time but I didn't feel like risking it. Definitely glad I went the ASUS route though, more options for air coolers since the socket isn't directly on top of the PCIe lane.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It is mini itx, how the hell could I sli or crossfire, I put a 7990 on there for a reason. Also, pump up my cpu? What is possibly better than a 4770k that is in a mini itx? Also, I am to the point now where my hard drive is the loudest part of my computer, and I utterly hate it, I could easily get away with 500gb for my games since I am not playing 100+ games all the time so I could throw them on an external 3tb drive and run them off that if I had to play a game I didn't frequently play.
> 
> As for the mobo, maybe rog impact, I didn't have the best luck with the last ASRock Z**E-ITX motherboard.
> 
> For me, who isn't a HUGE gamer, 1tb of ssd space trumps 3tb of noisy and slower hdd space all day. And how in the world is 369.99 for 500gb of ssd space overpriced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only care about mini itx and nothing bigger, so please, I am not going to make a run of the mill 3930k dual 7970 atx rig that everyone else it putting on here...


He probably means like, getting an LGA 2011 gene or something along those lines as "pump up CPU"


----------



## protzman

So eager


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So what. The user wants an ITX form factor so the highest performing single slot card is a 690. It doesn't matter if it's a single gpu or not.
> Why is another 690 stupid? I agree sli titans is preferable because of quad gpu driver issues but it's not all about the upgrade path. He wants the best single card solution and that is the 690.


Actually, the 7970 beats the 690, on top of also having 3GB of VRAM per GPU.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*
> 
> CPU - Intel I7 4770K ($350)
> Mobo - ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME LGA 1150 Intel Z87 ($400)
> PSU - EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified ($350)
> HDD - SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500KW 2.5" 500GB ($370)
> RAM - G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 ($330)
> GPU - 2 x SAPPHIRE 100350GAMESR Radeon HD 7990 6GB ($2200)
> Case - Corsair Obsidian Series 900D ($330)
> Cooling - Dual Loop (~$1000)
> 
> Total: $5,430.00
> 
> I man can dream can't he...


A dual loop would be quit a bit more than 1k if you used quality parts.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> No. I need it more, lol! I have used dual and single cores my whole life, while others use their 8120s and stuff now that they think is just standard. I just want a machine I don't constantly have to upgrade every time i want a new game.


Lol.
I don't have to upgrade I just play on lowest settings at 800x600, and I ALWAYS get over 15fps average








(but on a more serious note my average fps on lowest settings at 800x600 is around 30 -tested on tomb raider, I get around 50 on skyrim tho







)


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Actually, the 7970 beats the 690, on top of also having 3GB of VRAM per GPU.


Check your benchmarks again, the 690 EASILY beats the 7970 at any game. I don't know where you are seeing that a 7970 essentially beats two 680's.


----------



## -X3-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> Check your benchmarks again, the 690 EASILY beats the 7970 at any game. I don't know where you are seeing that a 7970 essentially beats two 680's.


Yeah, lol.


----------



## jellis142

If you mean the 79*9*0, then yes, it's a true battle then. But no. Not really a 7970. The game would have to loath SLI for it to be true.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> Check your benchmarks again, the 690 EASILY beats the 7970 at any game. I don't know where you are seeing that a 7970 essentially beats two 680's.


Sorry, meant 79*90*.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Yeah my gtx 460 and Amd CPU leave a lot of ppd to be desired haha I know where your coming from! But it all helps is the way I see it!


Speaking of which, my [email protected] OCN ranking is getting close to yours...







Watch out for a sneaky overtake...!


----------



## NeoReaper

*Extremely Depressed Mode Activate* (250%) I hate my life.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I won! I've been looking at PC parts the last week to upgrade and now I see this. First time ever winning a contest. Thanks OCN!!!


Haha, thats what I was like.

And I will be making a exclusive club for the winners, as it would be really nice to have one


----------



## kevinf

If a mod sees this... is there a way for us to see the number of UNIQUE posters in this thread? Can you tell us roughly?

So sad I didn't win prior to OCN lan party







My old 4830 is in dire need of an upgrade.

Congrats to the winner though, the build log will be awesome.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> If a mod sees this... is there a way for us to see the number of UNIQUE posters in this thread? Can you tell us roughly?
> 
> So sad I didn't win prior to OCN lan party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old 4830 is in dire need of an upgrade.
> 
> Congrats to the winner though, the build log will be awesome.


Go; http://www.overclock.net/f/293/overclock-net-contests-and-promotions

Click on the link of number of replies and you can see a list, no number, but does give you a list, just copy/paste it into a spreadsheet and it'll list it properly though and number it









As of now though, 1000 even.


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Go; http://www.overclock.net/f/293/overclock-net-contests-and-promotions
> 
> Click on the link of number of replies and you can see a list, no number, but does give you a list, just copy/paste it into a spreadsheet and it'll list it properly though and number it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of now though, 1000 even.


These are actually pretty great odds, compared to the lottery, when you consider that some are not even eligible yet...and that some of them have inane rigs (how the heck do you mess up a mobo and a socket?) but some of them will be quite ready for the next month very soon. PREPARE YOURSELVES.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Go; http://www.overclock.net/f/293/overclock-net-contests-and-promotions
> 
> Click on the link of number of replies and you can see a list, no number, but does give you a list, just copy/paste it into a spreadsheet and it'll list it properly though and number it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of now though, 1000 even.


I just went to check and couldn't find my name in the list. I posted in this thread once in January. This should be my 2nd post in this thread. (my 1st post here)
Anyway, congrats to all winners so far.

Edit: After I posted a 2nd time, my name appears in that list. Had I been excluded from the drawings for half a year? Nooooooooo! There could be other people's name missing as well.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> First of all GRATZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second of all <--(yeah I can say that) 6 done huh? Guess that leaves one more and I'm after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *positivity ON!*


That's the spirit! You're well on your way to winning... Right after me!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

congratz.hope i can win august month.its my birthday on the 18th.

onwards galactic warriors


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

5th highest poster! I hope this month is good luck for me. I'm tired of not being able to BOINC very fast at all.


----------



## Rambleon84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I just went to check and couldn't find my name in the list. I posted in this thread once in January. This should be my 2nd post in this thread. (my 1st post here)
> Anyway, congrats to all winners so far.
> 
> Edit: After I posted a 2nd time, my name appears in that list. Had I been excluded from the drawings for half a year? Nooooooooo! There could be other people's name missing as well.


I wasnt on the list using that method either, nor were some of the others of the users on first few pages. I hope that isnt the official way of creating the list for the drawling


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rambleon84*
> 
> I wasnt on the list using that method either, nor were some of the others of the users on first few pages. I hope that isnt the official way of creating the list for the drawling


Interesting, I'm not on that list either. So I hope it wasn't either.

Might as well post again then. Now I appear on it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> Here's my rig.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919233
> 
> Intel 3930k
> ASUS Sabertooth X79
> GIGABYTE GV-N780D5-3GD-B GeForce GTX 780
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4X1866C9
> Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD2BAA 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> SeaSonic Platinum Platinum-860 860W
> COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced
> 
> Total: $2399.93


And congratz to ChaoticKinesis!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I won! I've been looking at PC parts the last week to upgrade and now I see this. First time ever winning a contest. Thanks OCN!!!


Good times my friend and congrats! Now lets see that build log!


----------



## exzacklyright

The funny thing is that I told Chaotic Kinesis about this contest.

^_^


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> The funny thing is that I told Chaotic Kinesis about this contest.
> 
> ^_^


sharing is caring.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Congrats Chaotic Kinesis! Now to post an update. Made an m-itx monster and left some room in the budget for the Rog impact.
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($82.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($119.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($599.00 @ Adorama)
> *Storage:* Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($171.97 @ Outlet PC)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($648.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($85.53 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($109.99 @ Newegg)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($87.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Total:* $2186.43
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-03 15:13 EDT-0400)_
> 
> So what do y'all think


I see no motherboard?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I see no motherboard?


He said "left some room in the budget for the Rog impact"


----------



## skupples

the odds here trump pretty much any lotto game. GRATZ MAN! ENjoy the FREEEE shinies!


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the odds here trump pretty much any lotto game. GRATZ MAN! ENjoy the FREEEE shinies!


Not to mention you have to pay to be in a loto as well...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Congrats Chaotic Kinesis! Now to post an update. Made an m-itx monster and left some room in the budget for the Rog impact. So what do y'all think


I will be doing that as well. I figured that if I didn't win June, July would be the month I go mini ITX. Was just waiting for the Impact and the NCASE M1.


----------



## PedroC1999

For the extra $70, a H220 would offer you better temps


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Congrats Chaotic, hopefully we'll have a nice build logs and some nice little things in there. Hope you're going to include a camera in these 2.5K so we get good pictures


Not a chance! But you will be getting excellent quality cell phone pics.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I will be doing that as well. I figured that if I didn't win June, July would be the month I go mini ITX. Was just waiting for the Impact and the NCASE M1.


Yeah the impact looks like it's going to be amazing. Hopefully it lives up to its hype.


----------



## stnz

Lets see what your version of excellent cell phone quality pics means


----------



## neo0031

Currently in the process of trying to split the $2500 into 2 decent rigs... Oy Vey.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For the extra $70, a H220 would offer you better temps


for an extra 70 he could just build an actual loop, instead of using pre-builts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Lets see what your version of excellent cell phone quality pics means


My S4 (without camera pack) has an amazingly good camera. The biggest issue with previous samsung phones was stability, which seems to be pretty much non-issue in S4.


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> MY ALL-MIGHTY RIG
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($324.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($84.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage*: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* 2x Zotac GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($1290.00 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total: $2731.90*


780s and titan are in a close race I hear. If you have multiple monitors the extra vram helps, and it might be cooler in the case with one card, and draw slightly less power, I think. No have to deal with microstutter too, etc.

It's your choice, but I would go with a single titan, if you are willing to overclock a tad, and maybe splurge more later for either another titan, wowee, or better cooling. (watercooling)


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Rig builder is asking me for purchase dates on the items even though it's a proposed rig...


Yeah, I noticed that too recently, I just filled it with the current date, lol.

Weird though considering you have a "proposed rig" option that would mean... you haven't purchased yet...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> I just went to check and couldn't find my name in the list. I posted in this thread once in January. This should be my 2nd post in this thread. (my 1st post here)
> Anyway, congrats to all winners so far.
> 
> Edit: After I posted a 2nd time, my name appears in that list. Had I been excluded from the drawings for half a year? Nooooooooo! There could be other people's name missing as well.


I'm pretty sad about this just checked my name to see if I was on the list, But I was not in the list even though I posted the first months so I guess I haven't been in the drawing for half a year now as well.









I guess with this post now I'll be back in ....

Edit : Yep I'm there now with 2 post total... its counting this and last post even though it didn't count the last post last time.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im going to submit this to the bug reports in the morning, this is rather un acceptable.









And this will be my 343 post, Wow


----------



## xyexz

How are you guys checking a list, where is it?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> How are you guys checking a list, where is it?


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm pretty sad about this just checked my name to see if I was on the list, But I was not in the list even though I posted the first months so I guess I haven't been in the drawing for half a year now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess with this post now I'll be back in ....
> 
> Edit : Yep I'm there now with 2 post total... its counting this and last post even though it didn't count the last post last time.


Where might I find this list?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I'm adding mine to the list.
> 
> Here is my wishlist of parts. Nothing too out there. But something I've seen as a dream machine for me.
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=13895909
> 
> Hope this is proper entry etiquette.


Your a perfect example.
You joined just about 2 months ago, and didn't come straight here, but have managed to get 21 rep, and 6xx posts, people should be more like him


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I'm adding mine to the list.
> 
> Here is my wishlist of parts. Nothing too out there. But something I've seen as a dream machine for me.
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=13895909
> 
> Hope this is proper entry etiquette.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> Where might I find this list?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Your a perfect example.
> You joined just about 2 months ago, and didn't come straight here, but have managed to get 21 rep, and 6xx posts, people should be more like him


Thanks for the compliment, I try to help others well before I help myself.

Please edit that so that the link no longer shows. it was an invalid link.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*


Sorry, hadn't refreshed the page before that post.

So this is the list gone by for eligible entries? I thought that was just to show users who posted in the thread.

Sorry, just curious about how it works.


----------



## PedroC1999

They use that as the source for the draw


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> They use that as the source for the draw


And it doesn't seem accurate since my name was not in the list.


----------



## Fletcherea

I just saw some shots of the ROG Impact ...... and updated promptly lol. That thing looks amazing.


----------



## ronnin426850

Updating mobo to GIGABYTE Z87X-UD3H due to better performance (for some reason) and lower price.

Edit: @next 2 posts: Buuuuurn


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHankyBoy*
> 
> Here's mine!
> 
> Pcpartpicker list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1dkEA
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!


You have to do it in Rigbuilder.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Nope you don't.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> They use that as the source for the draw


hmm i posted only once, and i'm not on the list either. oh well, maybe this post will "reactivate" my entry.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> hmm i posted only once, and i'm not on the list either. oh well, maybe this post will "reactivate" my entry.


Lol i also cant find my name on the list. maybe this post will do the trick


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> hmm i posted only once, and i'm not on the list either. oh well, maybe this post will "reactivate" my entry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Lol i also cant find my name on the list. maybe this post will do the trick


To find out if you're in the list, push CTRL+F and type in your username.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Now this is an awesome contest! I hope to win before the next OCN Grand Champion Series LAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous rig builder contest entry.
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837213


Hopefully after things wind down from the LAN this weekend, Admin / Mods can comment on this bug? Hopefully they saved the lists of users used for each draw...

My post was Jan 10th.


----------



## UNOE

I'm wondering why a OP has not responded to all the people that were not in the list. Was the drawing being done including everyone? Or were people not in the list after all for last few months ?

I think there is like 10 names so far and there is probably more like 100 or more.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that too recently, I just filled it with the current date, lol.
> 
> Weird though considering you have a "proposed rig" option that would mean... you haven't purchased yet...


I find that pressing the "Skip" button on that page would let me proceed to the next page as intended.


----------



## Selquist979

hopefully this adds me to the list, my post is #4744


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> hmm i posted only once, and i'm not on the list either. oh well, maybe this post will "reactivate" my entry.


I'm blind, where's this list at anyways?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> I'm blind, where's this list at anyways?


Click on subscriptions, click on "threads" tab right under my subscriptions then click on the number showing how many replies for this thread and it will bring up a list..also has to be desktop version


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneesh99*
> 
> Case Fan Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm £17.70
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm £17.70
> Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm £17.70
> Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm £20.54
> Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm £20.54












faster, quieter, cheaper fans out there. Specially for rad's. Though if you are going looks>all, then


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Winning this would be amazing! Posted on Rigbuilder and PCPartPicker.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
> Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5
> RAM: G.Skill Sniper 2 x 8GB 1866
> SSD: Crucial M500 480GB
> GPU: EVGA GTX 780 SC
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini R2
> PSU: SeaSonic X650
> Monitor: Viewsonic VP2770-LED


Yoo gratz man, Im glad tri stater got in on this ;p


----------



## KillThePancake

Well, maybe this post will put my name on the list, mine was missing too.


----------



## Hemi177

Anybody else found that the first few pages of the thread are broken? Or is it just me? I can't for the life of me get into those first pages with any of my computers.


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Anybody else found that the first few pages of the thread are broken? Or is it just me? I can't for the life of me get into those first pages with any of my computers.


I can get to them just fine, always have been able to o:


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Anybody else found that the first few pages of the thread are broken? Or is it just me? I can't for the life of me get into those first pages with any of my computers.


Do you have your post per page count higher than 50? If so that is the reason, the bug has been reported multiple times and the OCN staff are working on fixing it as far as I know. The easiest temporary solution is to lower your post count. Personally I like mine at 30, but preferences are what preferences are.


----------



## aneesh99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faster, quieter, cheaper fans out there. Specially for rad's. Though if you are going looks>all, then


Any recommendations on that note? I've always used Gentle Typhoons, or currently as a cheapo for my main , CM Sickleflows (because LEDs







)


----------



## skupples

in that price range... Typhoons! The highspeed ones... You might as well get the Corsair case fans though, the kaze case fans have a bearing click at low speeds when mounted vertically.


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> AHHH idk if i'm on the list or not..
> 
> Case: Enthoo primo
> cpu: 3930k
> mobo: asus lga 2011 of some sort
> Ram: 32gigs of some super op XMP gskill rams
> gpu: 3 titans with EK xxl waterblock & plate
> PSU: EVGA 1200W sleeved
> Pump: mcp35x2
> rads: 2x 480x80 monsta
> 
> I need OCN to help me with the 3rd titan, cpu, mobo, 1 rad. I plan to stuff the enthoo primo full of the best stuffs, like any "primo" should have in it. If ivy-bridge E is out by the time i win, then i will switch up to that.


Eh...then check? Go to "Threads" under your subbed threads, and there is a post list. If you are not on it, try posting again. I have no idea why it's not including some people either.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yep... gotta love those typhoons!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> posting to hopefully win in the coming months!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5306938
> 
> Intel Core i7-3970X
> Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155
> EVGA GTX 780
> 
> Samsung 830 Series 256GB
> Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> 
> Corsair H100i
> Seasonic 850W
> NZXT Phantom 820


You will need to change motherboard or processor. The i7-3970x is a 2011 socket and the Z77 board is a 1155.. You will need a X79 Motherboard. Why not get the Asus Rampage IV Formula or extreme. Also is there a reason you selected that ram? I would suggest going for Gskill or corsair 1866+


----------



## inevitable7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> You will need to change motherboard or processor. The i7-3970x is a 2011 socket and the Z77 board is a 1155.. You will need a X79 Motherboard. Why not get the Asus Rampage IV Formula or extreme. Also is there a reason you selected that ram? I would suggest going for Gskill or corsair 1866+


thank you, updated to reflect your suggestion, what a noobie mistake from me


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Also is there a reason you selected that ram? I would suggest going for Gskill or corsair 1866+


It's absolutely amazing ram. It overclocks like a beast while still running cool. It's a great choice


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It's absolutely amazing ram. It overclocks like a beast while still running cool. It's a great choice


Im not going to argue with that I was just curious.


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> Anybody else found that the first few pages of the thread are broken? Or is it just me? I can't for the life of me get into those first pages with any of my computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your post per page count higher than 50? If so that is the reason, the bug has been reported multiple times and the OCN staff are working on fixing it as far as I know. The easiest temporary solution is to lower your post count. Personally I like mine at 30, but preferences are what preferences are.
Click to expand...

Thanks man, tried that and I can now view all the pages.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

who was the lucky July winner ?


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> who was the lucky July winner ?


You mean June? ChaoticKinesis


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missingman808*
> 
> Below build is pretty extreme, but hey if you are going to win something might as well go big!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard ASUS Z77 SaberTooth Armor
> CPU Intel: Core i7 3770K 3.5GHz (4.5GHz O/C 8xHT)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
> Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
> Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
> Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
> Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
> Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
> Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
> Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence XTS
> Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
> Speakers = 5.1 Logitech Z506 Surround System
> Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x2
> Fans & Cooling: Add all necessary components for the most extreme water cooling
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry2 Touch Panel 5x Fans/Temp control
> PSU: EVGA NEX1500 SuperNOVA Classified/ATX12V / EPS12V/ PLUS Gold 1500W
> OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
> Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper


That sound card and speakers won't work, it only has a 2-channel analog output.

It's meant more for headphones, hence being a _headphone amp._ Or some 2.0/2.1 speakers.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *missingman808*
> 
> Below build is pretty extreme, but hey if you are going to win something might as well go big!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard ASUS Z77 SaberTooth Armor
> CPU Intel: Core i7 3770K 3.5GHz (4.5GHz O/C 8xHT)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
> Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
> Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
> Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
> Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
> Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
> Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
> Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence XTS
> Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
> Speakers = 5.1 Logitech Z506 Surround System
> Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x2
> Fans & Cooling: Add all necessary components for the most extreme water cooling
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry2 Touch Panel 5x Fans/Temp control
> PSU: EVGA NEX1500 SuperNOVA Classified/ATX12V / EPS12V/ PLUS Gold 1500W
> OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
> Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sound card and speakers won't work, it only has a 2-channel analog output.
> 
> It's meant more for headphones, hence being a _headphone amp._ Or some 2.0/2.1 speakers.
Click to expand...

That and the fact that he has 2 PSUs in there... unless that was on purpose, and even if it was, it is highly unneeded.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missingman808*
> 
> Below build is pretty extreme, but hey if you are going to win something might as well go big!!!!!
> ...
> *CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)*
> ...
> *Fans & Cooling: Add all necessary components for the most extreme water cooling*
> ...


In addition to what was pointed out, bolded parts are redundant. Also the latter will likely put this build significantly over-budget, assuming it was not already.


----------



## Babbalabba

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1egZF[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> In addition to what was pointed out, bolded parts are redundant. Also the latter will likely put this build significantly over-budget, assuming it was not already.


A large, unwieldy loop will look quite grand, but will set you back at least a thousand. I agree. Participants don't have to stay under budget, but they should be reminded that some of the stuff they plan to purchase, may, if the intent is to pay scraps for such a build, that the price tag may end up being bigger than expected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missionAvs*
> 
> Sign me up!


Why do you want another CPU, lol? Unless you are going to make that an entirely new build...in which case (hehe) the more the merrier!


----------



## skupples

picking up my parts when i win will be easy. Easiest way for me to get stuff is to drive 70 miles to performance-pc's. Planning a rather "grand" shopping trip there at the end of the year.


----------



## missionAvs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> Why do you want another CPU, lol? Unless you are going to make that an entirely new build...in which case (hehe) the more the merrier!


This is true! I copied another users PC Parts Picker link and forgot to remove it, I edited it now







.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Might want to check that motherboard...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missingman808*
> 
> Below build is pretty extreme, but hey if you are going to win something might as well go big!!!!! CHANGES MADE
> 
> Motherboard ASUS Z77 SaberTooth Armor
> CPU Intel: Core i7 4770K 3.9GHz
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
> Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
> Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
> Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
> Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
> Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
> Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
> Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence XTS
> Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
> Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x2
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry2 Touch Panel 5x Fans/Temp control
> PSU: EVGA NEX1500 SuperNOVA Classified
> OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
> Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper


808, wrong socket, mate!


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 808, wrong socket, mate!


I feel bad for this guy, hahaha.

(Not being mean x.x)


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missingman808*
> 
> Below build is pretty extreme, but hey if you are going to win something might as well go big!!!!! CHANGES MADE
> 
> Motherboard ASUS Z77 SaberTooth Armor
> CPU Intel: Core i7 4770K 3.9GHz
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
> Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
> Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
> Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
> Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
> Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
> Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
> Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence XTS
> Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
> Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x2
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry2 Touch Panel 5x Fans/Temp control
> PSU: EVGA NEX1500 SuperNOVA Classified
> OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
> Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper


Not sure what the HD means for the memory, not sure why 2 power supplies, not sure why an M4 (not that it's bad, but the next version of the M4...was is M500? Anyways, those are out now). Also, why 1080p monitors that are 27"


----------



## darwing

I get so excited when I dream about winning this contest! It keeps me up at night wanting to build my golden rig, half of the fun will be working with OCN to get the parts! I'd love too work with the guys on here and try to find the exact parts I requested, some of them are so hard to find still but there are little places here and there that say they still have them in stock...

Oh the dream, Oh the dream


----------



## 161029

@doug

Don't worry, I only found this 1-2 days ago. I would make an entry but I actually have no idea what I want right now since I don't feel that impressed with anything right now (except the GTX760 which I like a lot, especially for the price).


----------



## DownTown

Damn, read the rules more thoroughly, see you guys/gals in September contest.









omg... seriously... I am ******ed. Forgot I joined in 20*12*.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> @doug
> 
> Don't worry, I only found this 1-2 days ago. I would make an entry but I actually have no idea what I want right now since I don't feel that impressed with anything right now (except the GTX760 which I like a lot, especially for the price).


The question isn't what you are impressed by... it's what would you be impressed by _if $2500 worth of it was free_!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missingman808*
> 
> Since I got so many feedbacks on what was wrong with my build I researched and maybe i'll try this instead.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor $1079.99
> 
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $89.99
> 
> Motherboard: EVGA 151-SE-E779-KR XL ATX LGA2011 Motherboard $501.12
> 
> Memory: Patriot Viper 3 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory $274.99
> 
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $159.00
> 2x Corsair Neutron Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> 
> Video Card: 2x Asus GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)
> 
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card
> 
> Case: NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case
> 
> Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> 
> Optical Drive: Lite-On iHES212-08 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
> 
> Total: $4937.48


2 690's with a silent pro?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> 2 690's with a silent pro?


^... If you are spending 2,000$ on GPU's get two titans.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ^... If you are spending 2,000$ on GPU's get two titans.


Why not two 780's ? Cheaper and performance is similar...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why not two 780's ? Cheaper and performance is similar...


Because this is a dream rig post, not a "what we our selves can afford post"


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Because this is a dream rig post, not a "what we our selves can afford post"


I can't afford two 780's


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Because this is a dream rig post, not a "what we our selves can afford post"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I can't afford two 780's


because this is a dream rig post.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

do i have to remain subscribed to this thread to be able to win?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> do i have to remain subscribed to this thread to be able to win?


No, just having posted indicating your build is sufficient.


----------



## MKUL7R4

My dream build would have a minimal aesthetic:





And I also need a new chair pretty badly...my faux leather is peeling like crazy.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> My dream build would have a minimal aesthetic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also need a new chair pretty badly...my faux leather is peeling like crazy.


Damn, what is that keyboard? I am intrigued.


----------



## dbrisc

Cm quick fire stealth edition I believe.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> Cm quick fire stealth edition I believe.


Thanks for the tip. +Rep.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Damn, what is that keyboard? I am intrigued.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129014


----------



## BigBoris

Is anyone even winning this thing still? I have not seen any posts from winners...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBoris*
> 
> Is anyone even winning this thing still? I have not seen any posts from winners...


Ya I'm pretty sure people are winning this... They all have their own build logs as far as I know as well, minus ChaoticKinesis, although I am sure that is soon to change.


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBoris*
> 
> Is anyone even winning this thing still? I have not seen any posts from winners...


Check the OP, theres a few build logs from previous winners and the winner of the months.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vedyl*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5313451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be ecstatic
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me i have deals with the Luck fairies to make.


Why not a z87/4770k or z77/3770k? The 3770k will run a little warmer than the 2600k but I think its a better processor in my opinion...I can't speak for the 4770k though


----------



## Vedyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Why not a z87/4770k or z77/3770k? The 3770k will run a little warmer than the 2600k but I think its a better processor in my opinion...I can't speak for the 4770k though


Now that you mention it, ill go with z87/3770k.

Lol a 2600K, sabertooth z77 and 7950 run me 1200$


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vedyl*
> 
> Now that you mention it, ill go with z87/3770k.
> 
> Lol a 2600K, sabertooth z77 and 7950 run me 1200$


3770K is Z77.


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Motherboard ASUS Z77 SaberTooth Armor
> CPU Intel: Core i7 4770K 3.9GHz
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
> Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
> Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
> Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
> Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
> Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
> Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
> Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
> Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x3
> OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
> Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper
> 
> i hope i win. /gg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> 3770K is Z77.


You need a Z87 board, not Z77 x: as I said above to the other guy.

Well, not specifically a Z87, it'd make more sense for me to say you need a LGA 1150 board.


----------



## Vedyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> 3770K is Z77.


well shucks back in my day stuff was 1155...
4770k it is then...

thanks for alarming me m8


----------



## andyv

I upgraded my ultimate rig, or downgraded it.

I changed from a 780 to a 770
downgraded to a 3570k
and chose cheaper ram

Mainly so I could get more cooling parts and I honestly think that these would be suitable for my needs.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> Awesome contest!! Thanks OCN. Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i guess here is my rigbuilder
> 
> $2281.90.
> 
> On a unrelated note, how does one add the drop down style list? Its very cool.


In the editing box, you will see what looks like a square-ish black (dk gray) speech bubble. This adds a spoiler drop down containing everything between the {spoiler} {/spoiler} tag. You can change the text from "Warning: Spoiler!" to anything you'd like by changing the text between the quotes - SPOILER="Whatever you want here":


Spoiler: Check Out My Awesome Rig!!!



Big list of awesomely amazing, expensive stuff!



Does this explain it well enough?

Your right - Awesome Contest!!


----------



## germslopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> In the editing box, you will see what looks like a square-ish black (dk gray) speech bubble. This adds a spoiler drop down containing everything between the {spoiler} {/spoiler} tag. You can change the text from "Warning: Spoiler!" to anything you'd like by changing the text between the quotes - SPOILER="Whatever you want here":
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check Out My Awesome Rig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Big list of awesomely amazing, expensive stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Does this explain it well enough?
> 
> Your right - Awesome Contest!!


Awesome! i got it. Thanks man.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germslopz*
> 
> Awesome! i got it. Thanks man.


No Problem!! Good luck!!


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missingman808*
> 
> Below build is pretty extreme, but hey if you are going to win something might as well go big!!!!!
> 
> Motherboard ASUS Z77 SaberTooth Armor
> CPU Intel: Core i7 4770K 3.9GHz
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
> Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
> Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
> Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
> Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
> Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
> Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
> Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence XTS
> Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
> Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x2
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry2 Touch Panel 5x Fans/Temp control
> PSU: EVGA NEX1500 SuperNOVA Classified
> OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
> Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper


A Z77 Sabertooth motherboard isn't compatible with Haswell processors, just an fyi.


----------



## skupples

If i had a dime every time some one linked haswell and z77 mobo... Also, i think one of the main reviewers here said this about 4770k: "Desktop haswell is a joke"


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If i had a dime every time some one linked haswell and z77 mobo... Also, i think one of the main reviewers here said this about 4770k: "Desktop haswell is a joke"


I myself also find it hard to convince myself to go Haswell, either with my personal rig plans or a high budget "dream rig" here. For someone who can't afford to fail a delidding session, the Haswell high temps and little increase in performance makes it hard for one to switch to... (And where did I hear that the higher the Haswell CPU goes, the lower the RAM frequencies? Not sure where I heard that but I'm sure I heard something similar...)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I myself also find it hard to convince myself to go Haswell, either with my personal rig plans or a high budget "dream rig" here. For someone who can't afford to fail a delidding session, the Haswell high temps and little increase in performance makes it hard for one to switch to... (And where did I hear that the higher the Haswell CPU goes, the lower the RAM frequencies? Not sure where I heard that but I'm sure I heard something similar...)


I'm waiting on the 32 lane ivybridge's to come out.


----------



## dbrisc

Rig updated in the sig...

Moved to 2011. I'd be over with the custom loop and I'd probably look to have another 780. Which, I'd be glad to pay for if I won the rest.


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> Humble Compact Rig
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Micro ATX AM3+ Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Storage: Intel 330 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
> Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
> Case: Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case
> Power Supply: SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
> Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer
> 
> Cost: $920ish
> 
> I want to get a FX 8350 but i can't find a Asus Crosshair Formula Gene/Asrock 990fx OC Formula-M/MSI 990fx Mpower/Gigabyte 990fx G1 Sniper m5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a decent am3+ matx board for overclocking so i can put a gtx 780 without worrying of potential bottlenecks


You would have $2500, spend money! x.o


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> You would have $2500, spend money! x.o


Hehe, I just dont feel that i will notice a difference between $2500 rig and $1000 in my 1600x900 resolution monitor


----------



## dman811

You could upgrade your monitor as well...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> Hehe, I just dont feel that i will notice a difference between $2500 rig and $1000 in my 1600x900 resolution monitor


Youshould splurge 500$+ on a monitor in your dream build. Baby steps. Get the BIG DIFFERENCE key components first!


----------



## john1016

Exactly, you get 2500 if you spend it or not. Grab a new monitor and a better gpu, lol.


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862680

Its overclocked


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862680
> 
> Its overclocked


That's a lot of voltage for only 4.9. Have you attempted to tweak it at all or is that just a preliminary OC?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862680
> 
> Its overclocked


Its the lowest, and that is actually very average in the SB-E world, it uses more volts than regular Sandy, but offers generally better performance due to higher cache sizes etc


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Its the lowest, and that is actually very average in the SB-E world, it uses more volts than regular Sandy, but offers generally better performance due to higher cache sizes etc


2m of cache isn't going to make any difference but that's surprising, I thought that sb-e and regular sandy were basically the same in terms of overclock potential.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm in this thread yet...
> 
> I laid out an upgrade to my current machine...
> 
> To turn THIS into THIS.
> 
> Parts required to make the upgrade:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula
> Video card: EVGA GeForce GTX780
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
> Hard Drive: 2x WD 3Tb Greens
> Case: Corsair 900D
> 
> Because I'm not a butt, if I won those pieces, I would take the bits in my machine they replace and give them away here on OCN... not sell them, give them away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: That would mean giving away:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-2700k
> Motherboard: ASUS Z77 Sabertooth
> Video card: EVGA GeForce GTX580 Superclocked
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws (4x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
> HDDs: 2x WD 500Gb Greens
> Case: Corsair 800D
> 
> All free for even more lucky OCN members!


I'll take your offer up on that if you win







Meaning, dips!







(On the CPU/MB)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvershot*
> 
> Motherboard ASUS Z77 SaberTooth Armor
> CPU Intel: Core i7 4770K 3.9GHz
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
> Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
> Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
> Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
> Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
> Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
> Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
> Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence XTS
> Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
> Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x2
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry2 Touch Panel 5x Fans/Temp control
> PSU: EVGA NEX1500 SuperNOVA Classified
> OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
> Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper
> 
> hope i win lol


Good luck getting that motherboard and processor working together, the Z87 Sabertooth will work with the 4770K or the Z77 Sabertooth will work with the 3770K.


----------



## neo0031

Honestly, what is with everyone matching Haswell to z77 or vice versa Ivy/Sandy to z87...? 1150/1155/1156 are all different guys.

Maybe when AMD comes out with something impressive, people will start matching 1090fx or whatever to a 4670k


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Honestly, what is with everyone matching Haswell to z77 or vice versa Ivy/Sandy to z87...? 1150/1155/1156 are all different guys.
> 
> Maybe when AMD comes out with something impressive, people will start matching 1090fx or whatever to a 4670k


I did something like that once to see if someone caught the error, because he told me he knew hardware like the back of his hand... apparently he had never met the back of his hand. He ended up buying an ASUS 990X board and a Intel i5 3330, then tried putting it together to get it working. Lets just say that the kid was PISSED. His dad later called me and thanked me for making his son realize he wasn't a "PC Master". I still got payed for the whole consultation as well, which I didn't want to accept but the father would not take the money back.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I did something like that once to see if someone caught the error, because he told me he knew hardware like the back of his hand... apparently he had never met the back of his hand. He ended up buying an ASUS 990X board and a Intel i5 3330, then tried putting it together to get it working. Lets just say that the kid was PISSED. His dad later called me and thanked me for making his son realize he wasn't a "PC Master". I still got payed for the whole consultation as well, which I didn't want to accept but the father would not take the money back.


I personally WOULD love to pair a 990FX board with a 3570k... would save me so much trouble from planning my own rig right now lol. (All black 990FX UD3 board, and cheaper lol Probs would go with fx 8320 and Crosshair V Formula Z with an SSD.... wouldn't be a bad set up and I could afford an SSD... Still debating....)

Oops, I'm going off topic again...


----------



## Silvershot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Good luck getting that motherboard and processor working together, the Z87 Sabertooth will work with the 4770K or the Z77 Sabertooth will work with the 3770K.


ok then edited


----------



## briddell

Maybe, just maybe...


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I'll take your offer up on that if you win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning, dips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On the CPU/MB)


What would Customs+VAT be on a 2700k plus board? o.o


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> What would Customs+VAT be on a 2700k plus board? o.o


I have no idea, but since you're giving it away (if you win) and it'd do good to replacing my rig...







But yeah, shipping from US to UK seems far....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Maybe, just maybe...


OMW that chair...! But $1200... That's half the prize money... lol I'm already having trouble fitting a mouse into the prize $2500









Maybe indeed...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

update to my post on page 618...
cpu: i5 4670k
gpu: 1 * msi 780 gaming edition
psu: be quiet dark power pro 10 platinum 850w


----------



## dougb62

I'm having a hard time making up my mind...











*or*












(oh... is joking allowed in this thread?)


----------



## PedroC1999

The odd joking post is definitely aloud, just don't go overboard and have a off topic discussion.

And 1st one looks cooler


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I'm having a hard time making up my mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oh... is joking allowed in this thread?)


Excuse my n00bness, but I myself am having a hard time at identifying these pictures.

What are they, exactly?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Excuse my n00bness, but I myself am having a hard time at identifying these pictures.
> 
> What are they, exactly?


Cray Supercomputers


----------



## zucciniknife

Updated mine, approx. cost is 3400, plus S&H. (in my sig)

Hope I win, and good luck.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Cray Supercomputers


How much does one even cost?


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> How much does one even cost?


The "entry" level systems go for $500K for the cheapest (XC30-AC)... And jump up from there to upwards of $10M. So, no; I don't think OCN will pony up the cash for one of them on this contest.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx*
> 
> The "entry" level systems go for $500K for the cheapest (XC30-AC)... And jump up from there to upwards of $10M. So, no; I don't think OCN will pony up the cash for one of them on this contest.


Although anyone who has one and chooses to fold with it would blast through -bigadv WUs.


----------



## Nexo

Dang it! lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Mega overkill PSU, a 1200i would handle 3 of them, get a AX850/60 if you want OC and SLi headroom


----------



## X-PREDATOR

happytod...
why h60?
why not a better cooling solution.do you know the haswell chips has even worse thermal design/probs than ivy did? so id say bettet cooling is a must or delid...


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> happytod...
> why h60?
> why not a better cooling solution.do you know the haswell chips has even worse thermal design/probs than ivy did? so id say bettet cooling is a must or delid...


Actually if you take into account that the problem on ivy and haswell is the thermal compound used to transfer heat from the chip die to the metallic lid (which in sandy bridge and before was soldered), whatever cooling solution you use without delidding is completely useless as it is the lack of heat transfer capacity inside the lid what's wrong, not the outside cooling solution.
So if you take out the lid you can easily cool that chip with a 212 evo.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Mega overkill PSU, a 1200i would handle 3 of them, get a AX850/60 if you want OC and SLi headroom


Why do you only suggest corsair?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Why do you only suggest corsair?


Maybe he wanted to respect OP's AX choice, and only advising him on the wattage?







If Pedro did suggest other "latest and greatest" the list would be unnecessarily long?

My two cents.


----------



## skupples

I thought the only thing that really made haswell "hotter" was the smaller dye. It has the silicon glue, which means i guess it very's just like ivy'.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Maybe he wanted to respect OP's AX choice


Wat


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Wat


No offence or anything meant, but maybe there was a reason behind the guy's original AXi choice. (Corsair Link, perhaps?)

I dunno, I'm not him.







Sorry for jumping in.


----------



## PedroC1999

I gave him the AX 850 as a example, as I *OWN* it, and believe me, it is one of the best PSU's out there for that price range, yes it is a bit more epensive, but your paying for 5 year warranty in case ANYTHING goes worng.

From 150-550w I suggest OCZ, Rosewell
for 600-800 I suggest Corsair, Enermax
850+ I suggest Corsair, LEPA, Rosewill and some others

Sorry for DP

Regarding the Haswell temperature issue, yes it is the thermal paste, yes it is the increased transistor count, but mainly, it is the *SPACE* between the CPU PCB and the top of the IHS, the glue used it too thick, and it took to long for the heat to be exchanged, this problem si eliminated by removing the IHS, replacing TIM and reducing room by not glueing

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## PedroC1999

Sorry for DP

Regarding the Haswell temperature issue, yes it is the thermal paste, yes it is the increased transistor count, but mainly, it is the *SPACE* between the CPU PCB and the top of the IHS, the glue used it too thick, and it took to long for the heat to be exchanged, this problem si eliminated by removing the IHS, replacing TIM and reducing room by not glueing


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Sorry for DP
> 
> Regarding the Haswell temperature issue, yes it is the thermal paste, yes it is the increased transistor count, but mainly, it is the *SPACE* between the CPU PCB and the top of the IHS, the glue used it too thick, and it took to long for the heat to be exchanged, this problem si eliminated by removing the IHS, replacing TIM and reducing room by not glueing


Speaking of which Pedro, does your 3820 need delidding? I'm not familiar with the line, so I'm not sure if this CPU is soldered or not. Seen your temps in the build log, if it isn't soldered and not delidded, those are some impressive temps then...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Speaking of which Pedro, does your 3820 need delidding? I'm not familiar with the line, so I'm not sure if this CPU is soldered or not. Seen your temps in the build log, if it isn't soldered and not delidded, those are some impressive temps then...


All of the SB-E line is soldered, and will stay like this, Intel are playing a smart game at the moment.

IF you want to overclock, and keep a warranty, you need to spend boatloads on SB-E

IF you want to overclock, but dont care foir warranty, they have 1150 there foir you, BBUUTT, most people like warranty


----------



## X-PREDATOR

so totaly true pedro..
only reason i suggested to go another route than the h60 is i own 1...yes it works-
does it give good temps - yes if non overclocked or small oc.but not suggested if your gona chase 4.7/5ghz OCs.
then id say h220/ ph tc14 pe/d14 & so on.yes 212evo is legend..but aint it time to put that legend aside for even better? just my two cents..


----------



## BeOtCh

updated rig


----------



## PedroC1999

For air cooling, the Dark Knight is what I would choose,


----------



## skupples

Pedro, would you take SB-E over the soon to hit IB-E? I'm looking into what chip i should be going to with my tri-sli setup... Was thinking either IB-E in the fall, or SB-E now.


----------



## DreamZ

small update 2 rig


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Pedro, would you take SB-E over the soon to hit IB-E? I'm looking into what chip i should be going to with my tri-sli setup... Was thinking either IB-E in the fall, or SB-E now.


Obviously IB-E, but an upgrade from SB-E, knaa


----------



## X-PREDATOR

be quiets coolers? oh yeah their darn good coolers.there are plenty good ones.

i hope i can win the august month.its my birthday on the 18th & my dads 2year anniversary (he died on the 8th 2011)


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> be quiets coolers? oh yeah their darn good coolers.there are plenty good ones.
> 
> i hope i can win the august month.its my birthday on the 18th & my dads 2year anniversary (he died on the 8th 2011)


Sorry for your lose

But happy early brithday


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkreize*
> 
> This would be mine:
> 
> Case: NZXT Phantom 820 Black = $249.99
> Power Supply: Corsair Series Gold AX850 = 179.99
> Bluray/DVD drive: LG 12x Bluray drive = 59.99
> Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming = 189.99
> Processor: Intel i7-4770K = $339.99
> Memory: Mushkin Redline 16GB DDR-2133 x2 = 349.98
> Graphics: MSI N770 Lightning GeForce GTX 770 2GB = $449.99
> Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Z 5.1 = $104.99
> OS Drive: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB = $139.99
> Storage Drive: Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB x 2 = 257.98
> Cooling: Corsair H100i = $103.99
> Total cost: 2426.87
> 
> This might not be the best but this is definitely what I want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elendrill*
> 
> Here is my SUPER DREAM ULTIMATE RIG:
> *CPU*:Intel Core i7-3770K(319$)
> *MOBO*:ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 (233$)
> *Cooler*:Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (103$)
> *Memory*:Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (140$)
> *Storage*:Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (234$)
> *Storage#2*:Western Digital Black 1TB(90$)
> *Video* *Card*:EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card(1080$)
> *Case*:NZXT Switch 810 White(145$)
> *PSU*:Corsair Professional HX750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply(119$)
> The total is around 2,450$. (the prices are from amazon.com)
> My birthday is coming soon so I hope to win the prize!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamZ*
> 
> small update 2 rig


Good luck to you guys WHEN you have at least 25 posts.


----------



## TuffTuff

Sweet Rigs.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanx pedro...hows the setup coming..i havnt been to yu build log..is it done?
man i need more power.....


----------



## PedroC1999

Check my log in my signature, its complete, for now


----------



## X-PREDATOR

will do.asap..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaJinx*
> 
> 
> 
> Skill Question: 15 x 10 + 5= 155
> 
> Thanks for having this contest! Good luck to all!


Woah, you guys really were not joking about that were you? They have to actually answer the question? I thought that was a joke =X


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Woah, you guys really were not joking about that were you? They have to actually answer the question? I thought that was a joke =X


Well, no. Maybe some countries/banks/revenue department whatever sometimes really do require some things to be a game of skills for prizes/money to be won, as it isn't recognized as national lottery, or something.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Check my log in my signature, its complete, for now


Nice build I just took a look at it.


----------



## dr.evil

how i know if i am on the list???


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike84*
> 
> My Ultimate rig would have to be:
> 
> CPU
> IVY-E or SB-E 3930 or 4930k
> 
> Motherboard
> Asus RIVE
> 
> Graphics
> GTX 780 x1 or, 7979 x2 or, GTX 770 x2
> 
> RAM
> Corsair Dominator Platinum
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840 pro
> 
> Cooling
> Custome Loop
> 
> I already have everything for the custom loop and a little money saved up for any extra cost. Thanks for this awesome contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I would put this in my switch 810


I CANT WAIT FOR IVYB-E, ordering it the MINUTE it comes up in the beginning of sept(before the 10th people think)

+1 4930k builds! i bet the 4960X will be like 1,200 for .1 more ghz and 3mb more cache.

http://www.extrahardware.com/news/intel-ivy-bridge-e-i7-processors-coming-early-september

Can pre-order for 920$!!


----------



## AverageNinja

Just updated my entry, would be a beast of a rig and a great upgrade for me


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> My New Rig - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1i4AJ
> 
> Gimme some feedback on it, please!


1.) Why do you need that ethernet adapter? The motherboard you provided does an excellent job in providing a 1Gb/s connection.

2.) Upgrade your cooler to a more high end solution, like Noctua's or Prolimatech's or Phantek's.

3.) Get a 1600MHz or higher speed RAM kit. 8GB is enough for you, more than likely.

4.) Get better case fans that have higher air pressure rather than air flow. 120mm high pressure fans are better than any 200mm fan.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> My New Rig - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1i4AJ
> 
> Gimme some feedback on it, please!


http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1i5k2


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> My New Rig - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1i4AJ
> 
> Gimme some feedback on it, please!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1i5k2


Yes just like this but why not spend a little more and get the 8350... I have it and love it...


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Yes just like this but why not spend a little more and get the 8350... I have it and love it...


$50 more for the same exact chip but clocked higher out the box.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> $50 more for the same exact chip but clocked higher out the box.


true but depending on where your from....I bought my 8350 for $159.99


----------



## ZBoneCapone

Ohhhh pick me!







My dream rig is my Sig Rig! Would be amazing to win!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

why not pick some whos in a real 3rd wold country were parts /taxes are to high for my tastes..in other words pick a real Boer to show of his hidden inner child...he he he he pick me pick me please i need this so desperately...


----------



## gboeds

because it's a random drawing contest?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> why not pick some whos in a real 3rd wold country were parts /taxes are to high for my tastes..in other words pick a real Boer to show of his hidden inner child...he he he he pick me pick me please i need this so desperately...


Bad approach, dude...

Only pain will you find.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hey theres nothing wrong with being optimistic in your own way...so what ...the chance that oc.net ever pics me an south african..is like a 00000000 :1 ratio so relax..
im use to not ever getting any luck whatso eva....


----------



## NKrader

the more I think about it I think if I won this I would get 10x 2tb western digital re4 and cover the extra 300$ and get a sweet areca 12 port hardware raid controller LOL


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Also realized that the Asus board is ATX extended and there are like no cases for that.


You could check out the xigmatek elysium


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> You could check out the xigmatek elysium


or alot of lian li mid towers or any of their full towers..


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> You could check out the xigmatek elysium


or alot of lian li mid towers or any of their full towers..


----------



## Babbalabba

Pretty much any full tower will have E-ATX. Now, HTPX, that's a beast. Caselabs, where art thou?


----------



## darwing

I still cant find the case I really would get if I won, but if I win I'll let you guys decide










as well I might change my CPU block because I'm going to be having meyhems gold, and would like to see that flowing through the CPU block with gold or white LED's


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> I still cant find the case I really would get if I won, but if I win I'll let you guys decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well I might change my CPU block because I'm going to be having meyhems gold, and would like to see that flowing through the CPU block with gold or white LED's


I like all the bigguns', like the Xigmatek Elysium, HAF X, 900D etc :v


----------



## BBEG

Wondering if instead of a full build I should "settle" for 2x 9970s (est. $650/ea), 3x Samsung S23A700D's ($1000), and a triple display stand ($200). I've got a good feeling about the next gen AMD cards and suspect they'll have no problems pushing a 5760x1080 setup above 60FPS even in the tougher modern games (Crysis 3 being the toughest-to-run game I own).

Decisions decisions.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> I still cant find the case I really would get if I won, but if I win I'll let you guys decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well I might change my CPU block because I'm going to be having meyhems gold, and would like to see that flowing through the CPU block with gold or white LED's


Fractal Design Arc XL


----------



## Nukelear

updated mine


----------



## Kuudere

I'm kind of wondering why people aren't really including peripherals that would outlast one system and transcend onto future ones... I think it would be better to spend free money on some high quality screens or a really expensive keyboard+mouse combo...

Actually, maybe I could possibly win myself one of those Razer keyboards with the screen on it


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I'm kind of wondering why people aren't really including peripherals that would outlast one system and transcend onto future ones... I think it would be better to spend free money on some high quality screens or a really expensive keyboard+mouse combo...
> 
> Actually, maybe I could possibly win myself one of those Razer keyboards with the screen on it


A lot of us already have nice peripherals







.


----------



## Lutfij

and monitors, besides shipping monitors to my place would equate to the competition money being wasted on them only ... nothing else.


----------



## KillThePancake

Updated my rig in the sig, total comes to a little above $2000


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Updated my rig in the sig, total comes to a little above $2000


Why not use all of the $2500 though?


----------



## Shurtugal

Updated my Rig, now includes 3 monitors, a 7990, a keyboard, mouse, speakers, headphones and more ram! This would be pretty sweet to win!! Haha Good Luck to everyone for this month!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youbetternot*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* AMD A10-5800K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus F2A55-M LK PLUS Micro ATX FM2 Motherboard ($64.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($132.13 @ TigerDirect)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($126.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($999.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* NZXT Phantom 820 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($232.37 @ TigerDirect)
> *Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($45.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Optical Drive:* LG UH12NS29 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($49.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Full (32/64-bit) ($169.95 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* Asus VE278Q 27.0" Monitor ($257.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK Wired Gaming Keyboard ($74.99 @ Newegg)
> *Mouse:* Razer Naga Hex League of Legends Edition Wired Laser Mouse ($84.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Total:* $2390.31
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-21 23:48 EDT-0400)_


Have fun with that bottleneck... APU+Titan... yikes...


----------



## Phelan

I updated mine in my sig since I found out thr Impact will use ngff SSDs instead of mSATA. So just a regular 2.5 SSD since there aren't any ngffs available.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC - 169.99
> Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model BLS4K4G3D18ADS3 - 149.99
> GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - 409.99
> Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K - 349.99
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler - 119.99
> SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - 149.99
> MSI Gaming N770 TF 4GD5/OC GeForce GTX 770 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card x2 - $959.98
> Corsair Obsidian Series 550D Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - 119.99
> ASUS VN247H-P Black 23.6" 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor - 179.99
> 
> Total: 2,489.91
> 
> Still having a hard time decided on the graphic card for dual or single......


You could get away with a different motherboard for sure. Unless you plan on LN2 or other exotic cooling, but since you have the corsair closed loop I was thinking not. Just my opinion it's your dream build.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($239.99 @ NCIX)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($81.23 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($182.75 @ Vuugo)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($72.71 @ DirectCanada)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($99.99 @ Canada Computers)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($67.75 @ Vuugo)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($389.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($389.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($119.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($22.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($22.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($22.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($134.99 @ NCIX)
> *Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($18.84 @ DirectCanada)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($97.99 @ NCIX)
> *Monitor:* Asus PA248Q 24.1" Monitor ($309.00 @ Canada Computers)
> *Total:* $2274.18
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-22 11:13 EDT-0400)_


With the extra $230, you can probably afford to have 2 780's


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> With the extra $230, you can probably afford to have 2 780's


Not in Canada =(


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Not in Canada =(


In that case, ditch the CPU cooler and get one of those XSPC 360 Kits, very good value for money.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> In that case, ditch the CPU cooler and get one of those XSPC 360 Kits, very good value for money.


I've never done custom water cooling before, and I want to stick to air cooling. Anything else you would change?


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> I've never done custom water cooling before, and I want to stick to air cooling. Anything else you would change?


get a bigger ssd and maybe 120/144hz monitor.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> get a bigger ssd and maybe 120/144hz monitor.


Alright I'll get the 250GB version, I don't think there are any 120/144hz IPS monitors out there, are there? Must be in Canada too.


----------



## PedroC1999

In that other case









Get the Swiftech H220 which is an AIO, yet performs very well
And I suggest the AX850, I own it and would do perfectr for your build


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> In that other case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the Swiftech H220 which is an AIO, yet performs very well
> And I suggest the AX850, I own it and would do perfectr for your build


I got the H220. The AX850 is about $99 more expensive. My budget is pretty much done now. How good are the Helix fans included with the H220?


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> I got the H220. The AX850 is about $99 more expensive. My budget is pretty much done now. How good are the Helix fans included with the H220?


The helix fans are pretty good they are basically gt's with different parts from everything I've read. You could do the AX750 and you'd be fine with the 770's.


----------



## Lutfij

Newsflash - Swiftech got a patent infringement from Asetek and Swiftech will have to withdraw all their products from the US market but can operate in the international market...
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/31820/swiftech-pulls-h220-cpu-cooler-from-shelves-after-patent-issues/index.html


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Newsflash - Swiftech got a patent infringement from Asetek and Swiftech will have to withdraw all their products from the US market but can operate in the international market...
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/31820/swiftech-pulls-h220-cpu-cooler-from-shelves-after-patent-issues/index.html


I live in Canada.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Also you think I should get a single 780 or get two 770s?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

@the moment if you can go for a single 780 now and if need arises go sli...the 770s are amazing but expierencing some issues with drivers/some have major hardware errors...


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Newsflash - Swiftech got a patent infringement from Asetek and Swiftech will have to withdraw all their products from the US market but can operate in the international market...
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/31820/swiftech-pulls-h220-cpu-cooler-from-shelves-after-patent-issues/index.html


He lives in Canada, where the H220 is available and the H320 will soon be, and the patent claim is bogus trolling, and will be resolved before long, since Cooler Master and Cool-IT are disputing Asetek's "patents" in court.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> He lives in Canada, where the H220 is available and the H320 will soon be, and the patent claim is bogus trolling, and will be resolved before long, since Cooler Master and Cool-IT are disputing Asetek's "patents" in court.


Do you know what the H220 isn't available in the US?


----------



## Lutfij

I hope that Asetek crap gets cleared up as Swiftech had an original idea - talk about Apple suing the battery maker companies cos of their patented battery designs... but anyways carry on


----------



## Passion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/_|_\/\*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jt48
> 
> Oh yeah, I could get behind that build.


Good luck! It is a nice build.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

man i wish asetek would stop being such cry babies..they wernt the first ones to start
with AIO coolers any ways...they r so used to the spotlight seems their just soor losers seing others making better units and more expandable to boot...the h220 might be sold as an aio kit but its a proper rad/pump block combo that can be expanded into a full custom loop [iv not seen a single asetek rebranded antec/corsair or their own aio units offer this] so how can this be a patent bs infringement...asetek -grow up


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donclarkers*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jurp
> 
> combined with some of the components I already have, this would make quite the rig! Would be awesome to win!


Just a word of advice, you need 25 helpful posts to actually have a chance. Thought I might let you know if you didn't already.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

man ive posted more than 25 helpfull times..but eish it all comes down to that randomizer they use to pick i pickel in big pond...
good luck to all...


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4975151/version/4975153
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K -- $220
> 
> GPU: EVGA GTX 780 SC 3GB -- $660
> 
> GPU Waterblock: EK-FC Titan - Acetal+Nickel (compatible with GTX780) -- $120
> 
> Ram: Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR3-1600 16GB (4x4GB) -- $170
> 
> Power Supply: Corsair AX 850 -- $170
> 
> Speakers: Bowers and Wilkins 685 -- $650
> 
> Integrated Amplifier: Cambridge Audio Azur 351A -- $550
> 
> Total: Roughly $2540
> 
> *Good luck everyone else!*


Good luck to everyone this month.


----------



## skupples

4760k less then 3570k? wow! Thats pretty cool...


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> I got the H220. The AX850 is about $99 more expensive. My budget is pretty much done now. How good are the Helix fans included with the H220?


They're loud. Good static pressure, but nowhere near Gentle Typhoons in the pressure - noise ratio.


----------



## lilchronic

can i win this month


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> can i win this month


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> They're loud. Good static pressure, but nowhere near Gentle Typhoons in the pressure - noise ratio.


Im sorry, I have owned both AP15's and currently own 5 Helix's, they are the same, and about £4 cheaper.

They are made with slightly lesser materials, but when we buy GT, we are paying alot for the brand name


----------



## X-PREDATOR

if i win i can have my build done way before my 28th bday..so please*infinity
im dying of bordem...


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im sorry, I have owned both AP15's and currently own 5 Helix's, they are the same, and about £4 cheaper.
> 
> They are made with slightly lesser materials, but when we buy GT, we are paying alot for the brand name


Martin's Liquid Lab, X-Bit Labs, and many of our own members disagree with you. A 10 dBA difference at top speed is not the same.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Martin's Liquid Lab, X-Bit Labs, and many of our own members disagree with you. A 10 dBA difference at top speed is not the same.


Alright, as you can see I have 5 Noctua fans wh- *fixes link with PROPER fans* which 2 of them will be used for the radiator.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

One more question, where should I put it and which ways should the fans be blowing?


----------



## BBEG

Generally you want rad fans as intakes to get the coolest air available. Putting the rad up top and doing a rear exhaust fan is probably a good idea. I forget which graphics card you want, but if it exhausts air into the case then a button intake fan and side exhaust fan should work well in theory.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

if your putting rad up top its a 50/50..if the ambient temps are high in whicheva room the pcs in then using intake option is almost the same effect as pulling air from inside the case as exhuast..

so its something ur gna hav to test..yo can hv two similar/exact same setups but theyre not gona give you exact same results.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> They're loud. Good static pressure, but nowhere near Gentle Typhoons in the pressure - noise ratio.


I have zero complaints about my Typhoons. I currently have 12 of them. They are cheaper then SP's and beat them in all categories but aesthetics.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownbob06*
> 
> Here's a screenshot of my rigbuilder screen once it was done! If revisions need to be made if I win I will gladly oblige!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why a SATA II SSD?


----------



## elendrill

I think I am not on the list. This would fix it hopefully.


----------



## brownbob06

Good point, I would like to replace that with :

SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

It was just the first decent priced 250 GB I saw from a company I know.


----------



## d6bmg

I think I'm going to update my entry in next couple of days with some updated components.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

How do you know if you are entered?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> How do you know if you are entered?


Just meet the criteria in the op. You can search the thread for your user name and make sure you are listed as well.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Yet another rig update,
> 
> I thought about the haswell upgrade from sandy and just don't see the point so I figured that I would go with a water cooled eyefinity upgrade to my current rig. (anything not used from old rig will be used to build a new system for a family member)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632
> 
> once more thanks for the chance and good luck to all who enter.


Try to find a MSI TF3 or a Sapphire Vapor-X that DOESNT have Boost, these cards tend to be binned much lower, as the stock 1.25v means almost any card can do the stock


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Try to find a MSI TF3 or a Sapphire Vapor-X that DOESNT have Boost, these cards tend to be binned much lower, as the stock 1.25v means almost any card can do the stock


Most The Websites Only sell the boost edition of the TF3 that i found the non boost seems to be discontinued


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Try to find a MSI TF3 or a Sapphire Vapor-X that DOESNT have Boost, these cards tend to be binned much lower, as the stock 1.25v means almost any card can do the stock


All ready have a boost card and have had no issues with it so far (not pushing it I have hit 1100c/1400m) which is why I want to match it to another boost card.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> All ready have a boost card and have had no issues with it so far (not pushing it I have hit 1100c/1400m) which is why I want to match it to another boost card.


Oops, didnt check your actual rig









Thing is with Boost cards, as their all at 1.25v, and start with such low core frequency for that speed, it is very erratic in terms of if you get a good clocker, or extremely bad one, this doesn't always apply to Non-Boost, as the manufacturer can see how much VDDC is needed for the stock of 880 or whatever it is, then categorise it for high binned cards etc









And Hello Colin


----------



## NeoReaper

Good looking rigs appearing on here XD


----------



## ledzepp3

I should really update my rig...


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I should really update my rig...


You should if needed, I know I did. I already have most of the parts that I put in my proposed ultimate rig, but am still missing some components like a CPU cooler, GPU, and other peripherals. So I just added those in and it still ended up being in the 2k mark lol


----------



## Pakmand

Not that many rigs with custom watercooling loops







, Proposed a watercooled prodigy myself :3 would just love one of these. I get that water cooling is expensive and you will get a better rig at 2500$ when not buying a custom loop. But still it makes me a bit sad.

~Magnus


----------



## ledzepp3

Aaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnddddddddd we're updated. I got most of the parts I need, but now I just need the WC parts









(Let me win, please Admin)


----------



## EnigmaMH

Not sure if signing up for this was the best idea, I just ended up buying an LD-V8!
Oh well, watercooling incoming!


----------



## neo0031

Feeling lucky this month...









...Not really. Just came back from the hospital with slightly depressing stuff.









Good luck everyone! It's that end of the month time again.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Feeling lucky this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Not really. Just came back from the hospital with slightly depressing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone! It's that end of the month time again.


What happened?


----------



## neo0031

Minor thing, minor thing. Just had a crap day of running and being alone all day whilst being told something's wrong by the doctor.

/End Off Topic.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Just meet the criteria in the op. You can search the thread for your user name and make sure you are listed as well.


I have searched thee thread but I was not able to find thy list. Could you help me out, I just want to make sure.


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> I have searched thee thread but I was not able to find thy list. Could you help me out, I just want to make sure.


Click on Search This Thread, then click on Advanced Search and there should be a drop down that lets you search posts by users.

Thats how I found I list lol


----------



## Phelan

I changed my mind about my plan for "the ultimate rig". Instead of building the ITX rig I have in my sig (which will be changed tomorrow), I just want a 3930K/4930K and 2 TITANS for my current rig







. Then I could sell my 7970, Komodo block, H220, and i7 3820,and pick up another Apogee drive II, 2 Titan Komodo blocks, 2 more monitors to make 5 total in portrait mode. 5400x1920 baby!


----------



## john1016

Good luck this month everybody


----------



## AlDyer

By the old gods and the new, please let me or someone poor to be the winner. (preferably me)


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> By the old gods and the new, please let me or someone poor to be the winner. (preferably me)


By that argument I'm also quite poor. I barely have the money to get to and from hospital, and my uni just asked me to cough up money that's incidentally, not paid by student loans per se.









I'll see if I'll update my entry to Haswell, or ATX instead of mATX. Although like some have said, a single GPU set up in a full ATX set up with window does look kinda lonely...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> By that argument I'm also quite poor. I barely have the money to get to and from hospital, and my uni just asked me to cough up money that's incidentally, not paid by student loans per se.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I'll update my entry to Haswell, or ATX instead of mATX. Although like some have said, a single GPU set up in a full ATX set up with window does look kinda lonely...


Yes it does. I am done with full ATX. mATX or mini ITX now.


----------



## AlDyer

I'm not saying I'm poor, but it is either me or some poor/deserving


----------



## Phelan

It's all a matter of perspective. If you post on this forum, you are more than likely richer than 90% of the earth's population..


----------



## neo0031

Haha. But it's still a fair chance to all those eligible. I just hope I have 25 USEFUL posts... If it goes by REP, which I doubt, then I'm screwed... lol I guess the posts qualify as long as it's technically constructive/suggestions and not off topic stuff? It's the only one requirement I have doubts for as I think nearly half my posts counts are non-constructive... :/


----------



## Shaba

I enjoy looking through this thread for ideas. It is nice to see so many people going for epic







It seems like every week I change my mind on what I really want. I suppose that is the "curse" of having this hobby, never being satisfied.


----------



## KillThePancake

We can include liquid cooling components, like from sites such as FrozenCPU and PerfomancePC's, right?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I'm lead to believe that there is nothing but the join date and 25 posts that decides who can enter. Notice it didn't say 25 rep like to be able to post in the market. I think that rule is so people can't just make accounts to try to win, they actually have to be part of the community itself.


----------



## Lutfij

I did it, I dunno if you can't but I included it, since the competition is about getting your dream build. I'd have my build under water anytime!


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> We can include liquid cooling components, like from sites such as FrozenCPU and PerfomancePC's, right?


Anything, they can only pay for $2500 though.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Anything, they can only pay for $2500 though.


I thought the limit was $2400 USD


----------



## thepoopscooper

I would upgrade my main rig!

CPU $180
AMD FX 8350

CPU Cooler $80
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK

Motherboard $190
ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z

GPU $700
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified

Power Supply $140
Seasonic Platinum Series 660W SS-660XP2

Monitor $250
ASUS VG248QE

Keyboard $70
Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Rapid

Mouse $50
SteelSeries Sensei Raw

Headphones $170
Sennheiser PC360


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> I thought the limit was $2400 USD


I think that's if you do the paypal method as they take a percentage of the money.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

I came back haunted, cause I didn't win.


----------



## KillThePancake

Alright cool. Gonna make an epic liquid cooled ITX machine


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hi tobiman
if i may make a suggestion..that raidmax didnt get very great reviews and every1 i know said to me stay away..youll be better of with an xfx/be quiet pro 10.../corsair/CM/antec ...psu..nice setup..and yeah i hope im in too...good luck all


----------



## ledzepp3

Does anyone else have almost everything in their rig as water cooled parts?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Does anyone else have almost everything in their rig as water cooled parts?


I did, over a third of the budget in WC


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Does anyone else have almost everything in their rig as water cooled parts?


Nope. My revised plan is spending all $2500 on two graphics cards, three 120hz monitors, and a monitor stand.


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didyfink*
> 
> CHOOSE ME !!!!!!!!§§§§§§§!!!!!!!![
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5343207






Uh, yay for unqualified posts?








Yeah, but almost all of the rig entry for this month will be water cooling parts...


----------



## skupples

I just installed my EVGA 1300w G2. It was only 180$ and is an extreme improvement over the original EVGA psu series... the only issue i have is that the accessory cables only have 3 heads each, unlike corsair's 4x on each. (molex)

edit: PLEASE PICK ME im out of space!!!1


----------



## EnigmaMH

I hope whoever wins is someone making a build beyond the 2500$ prize.
Would really like to see someone make a high end build that looks awesome!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> I hope whoever wins is someone making a build beyond the 2500$ prize.
> Would really like to see someone make a high end build that looks awesome!


Mine ended up being $3300 ish after the modding


----------



## Colin0912

Wish you all good luck let's see another build come to life

Sent Via Tapatalk Keeping Up With Updates All Over The World


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> This is my final rig:
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K $340
> 
> ASRock Z87E-ITX $165
> 
> EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 $365
> 
> CORSAIR AX850 $180
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) $148
> 
> SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB x2 $350
> 
> Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (Full Version) - OEM $140
> 
> Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM (D1225C12B5AP-15) x2 $36
> 
> EK EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1L - Clear $15
> 
> Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC2) x8 $72
> 
> Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump & CPU Waterblock Combo - Sockets 2011 (APD2-2011) $136
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Single 120mm Radiator $80
> 
> Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev. 2 Small Form Factor $26
> 
> Tygon Silver Antimicrobial Tubing - 3/8" ID (1/2" OD) - Silver x3 $9
> 
> XSPC Razor nVidia GTX 670 Full Coverage VGA Block $105
> 
> Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced Black $50
> 
> Acer V226HQLAbd Black x2 $240
> 
> Grand Total: $2407
> 
> (Every price was rounded to the next highest dollar, Rigbuilder is updated as well)


Why not spend 30-100 more to get a 770?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> I hope whoever wins is someone making a build beyond the 2500$ prize.
> Would really like to see someone make a high end build that looks awesome!


I already have over $2500 in my Mini-Phantom, and if I win, I would add a 3930K/4940K and 2 TITANS, all under water... So.. yeah







.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I already have over $2500 in my Mini-Phantom, and if I win, I would add a 3930K/4940K and 2 TITANS, all under water... So.. yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Now.. this I wanna see!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Now.. this I wanna see!


Same! Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Fletcherea

I've swapped parts around so many times now I've forgotten what I'm doing.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Same! Sounds like a lot of fun!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Now.. this I wanna see!


Thanks guys! I should also mention that I would make use of those Titans by running 5 debezeled 23" 1080p monitors in portrait mode, totaling 5400x1920







. I have 2, soon 3, and would buy the other 2 and titan komodo blocks with the monies from selling the 3820, 7970, and 7970 komodo block







.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Off topic for the thread but I see a fellow Denton County resident.


Represent! I highly doubted I would ever see another on here.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TapTapTempo*
> 
> CPU- i7 3770k
> RAM- GSkill 16gb 1866
> MOBO- Asus Rampage IV Formula
> GPU- GTX 780 x2
> PSU- Corsair axi 1200
> SSD- Samsung 840 256GB
> Cooler- Corsair 100i


You may, potentially, have trouble fitting that CPU into a 2011 socket. Possibly.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Represent! I highly doubted I would ever see another on here.


Yeah not super close to Denton myself though.







I live right next to the Collin/Denton county line. Maybe we can start a DFW OCN meet or something.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I did, over a third of the budget in WC


water cooling is almost purely an aesthetics thing, it does yield better temps but honestly we all have rigs that can max out almost any game out there, watercooling is just the "coolest" way of doing things.

Im thinking of re-doing my build a little more focus on the watercooling parts, but if I win I'd sell my computer now and do it up complete right with all the parts watercooled with the color scheme and amazing loop









I spent almost $1200 on watercooling my current rig... such a waste of money but it looks incredible!


----------



## SuViC

I'm in. just $2,500 bucks in parts is fine, don't really care what they are.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuViC*
> 
> I'm in. just $2,500 bucks in parts is fine, don't really care what they are.


So you'd be happy with a slew of P4s?


----------



## SuViC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So you'd be happy with a slew of P4s?


Can't guarantee they'd see the day of light on my end but Christmas is coming so why not


----------



## nakoni47

A bunch of 17" crt monitors


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So you'd be happy with a slew of P4s?


I can hear the beowulf cluster from here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Thanks guys! I should also mention that I would make use of those Titans by running 5 debezeled 23" 1080p monitors in portrait mode, totaling 5400x1920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have 2, soon 3, and would buy the other 2 and titan komodo blocks with the monies from selling the 3820, 7970, and 7970 komodo block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you know 3d surround can only do 3 monitors + 1 accessory right? its eyefinity that does the crazy 6 monitor stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> water cooling is almost purely an aesthetics thing, it does yield better temps but honestly we all have rigs that can max out almost any game out there, watercooling is just the "coolest" way of doing things.
> 
> Im thinking of re-doing my build a little more focus on the watercooling parts, but if I win I'd sell my computer now and do it up complete right with all the parts watercooled with the color scheme and amazing loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent almost $1200 on watercooling my current rig... such a waste of money but it looks incredible!


You left off super quiet, and keeps overclocked hardware alive longer, as heat kills.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you know 3d surround can only do 3 monitors + 1 accessory right? its eyefinity that does the crazy 6 monitor stuff.
> You left off super quiet, and keeps overclocked hardware alive longer, as heat kills.


seriously? that's your opinion?

first the way people replace 1 CPU fan with 6 push pull configuration on a triple rad is not making it quieter that's a myth especially people on OCN! I replaced a stock GPU and cpu (2x fans) with 6 push pull config fans on rads...

Secondly, keeps the hardware longer???

nobody here keeps their hardware much more then 2 years before upgrading it, and if your overclocking your GPU or CPU that much that its running to its death then even water cooling isn't going to keep it much longer.

everyone knows that a high end air cooler is almost as good as a build in water block.

Now with all that said, I literally just stated I spend $1200 on water cooling parts... its just a hobbie, don't need to justify it being "THAT" much better


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> seriously? that's your opinion?
> 
> first the way people replace 1 CPU fan with 6 push pull configuration on a triple rad is not making it quieter that's a myth especially people on OCN! I replaced a stock GPU and cpu (2x fans) with 6 push pull config fans on rads...
> 
> Secondly, keeps the hardware longer???
> 
> nobody here keeps their hardware much more then 2 years before upgrading it, and if your overclocking your GPU or CPU that much that its running to its death then even water cooling isn't going to keep it much longer.
> 
> everyone knows that a high end air cooler is almost as good as a build in water block.
> 
> Now with all that said, I literally just stated I spend $1200 on water cooling parts... its just a hobbie, don't need to justify it being "THAT" much better


Ouch, no need to be that harsh.









Secondly, resale value is important for hardware. Also, it is quieter if you keep rpm's low than say, a higher end cooler like the NH-D14, and cooling potential is much greater.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> seriously? that's your opinion?
> 
> first the way people replace 1 CPU fan with 6 push pull configuration on a triple rad is not making it quieter that's a myth especially people on OCN! I replaced a stock GPU and cpu (2x fans) with 6 push pull config fans on rads...
> 
> Secondly, keeps the hardware longer???
> 
> nobody here keeps their hardware much more then 2 years before upgrading it, and if your overclocking your GPU or CPU that much that its running to its death then even water cooling isn't going to keep it much longer.
> 
> everyone knows that a high end air cooler is almost as good as a build in water block.
> 
> Now with all that said, I literally just stated I spend $1200 on water cooling parts... its just a hobbie, don't need to justify it being "THAT" much better


Don't get so worked up over someone else's opinion, let them have theirs, and they will more than likely let you have yours.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Don't get so worked up over someone else's opinion, let them have theirs, and they will more than likely let you have yours.


I didnt mean to come off as harsh!







LOL sorry, no I was just putting a point out there, not trying to kid anyone with those "pluses" of water cooling LOL

its amazing to see, and innovative, I love development of loops and coming up with different configurations, but for the money its really hard to justify the cost per performance increase.. dont kid yourself the thousands of dollars anf a top end CPU fan can do quite a bit..

I just drool over the water cooling I see on OCN here, and wish I could afford to make mine ultimate!


----------



## StormX2

My ultimate build will always be air cooled


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you know 3d surround can only do 3 monitors + 1 accessory right? its eyefinity that does the crazy 6 monitor stuff.


Even with 2 cards?

Edit- seems so, but I COULD still run 5 monitors with 3 in surround, or even run all 5 together if I played in windowed mode







.


----------



## StormX2

dual 7970's on a 4k Sharp sounds nice


----------



## neo0031

Let this be my month







I hope losing out on the 7950 before was a premonition to win this this month!









Big edit when the 840 Evo comes out. Until then... Slight edit. Titan-style cooler FTW.







And free backplate + Splinter Cell: Blacklist offer still on! So it'd be great if I won.







Yes the below is more or less another paranoid entry-per-month thing. Also bumped the RAM to 2133 for now, even though 1866 will do really...

Anything wrong with the listed WiFi card?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($155.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($455.66 @ Newegg)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($24.99 @ Outlet PC)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($186.98 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.73 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2288.65


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Let this be my month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope losing out on the 7950 before was a premonition to win this this month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big edit when the 840 Evo comes out. Until then... Slight edit. Titan-style cooler FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And free backplate + Splinter Cell: Blacklist offer still on! So it'd be great if I won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the below is more or less another paranoid entry-per-month thing. Also bumped the RAM to 2133 for now, even though 1866 will do really...
> 
> Anything wrong with the listed WiFi card?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($189.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($155.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($455.66 @ Newegg)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($24.99 @ Outlet PC)
> *Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($186.98 @ Amazon)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.73 @ Outlet PC)
> *Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
> *Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $2288.65


You should pick a 780 instead of a 770.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> You should pick a 780 instead of a 770.


I would, but if I do win, I would lose out on a bit of money with PayPal and shipping, so budget would not allow me to go 780 and be all done with.







Budget can only go down from $2500 for me, not down.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I would, but if I do win, I would lose out on a bit of money with PayPal and shipping, so budget would not allow me to go 780 and be all done with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget can only go down from $2500 for me, not down.


You're unable to put in any money yourself?
Maybe sell off an old rig?


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Let this be my month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope losing out on the 7950 before was a premonition to win this this month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big edit when the 840 Evo comes out. Until then... Slight edit. Titan-style cooler FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And free backplate + Splinter Cell: Blacklist offer still on! So it'd be great if I won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the below is more or less another paranoid entry-per-month thing. Also bumped the RAM to 2133 for now, even though 1866 will do really...
> 
> Anything wrong with the listed WiFi card?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($189.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($155.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($455.66 @ Newegg)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($24.99 @ Outlet PC)
> *Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($186.98 @ Amazon)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.73 @ Outlet PC)
> *Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
> *Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $2288.65


Haha we have a VERY similar build







. 350D with a bunch of fans and Intel+nVidia. But I already have a monitor/keyboard/OS so I can add in a 780 to keep the budget within shipping and paypal limits


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> seriously? that's your opinion?
> 
> first the way people replace 1 CPU fan with 6 push pull configuration on a triple rad is not making it quieter that's a myth especially people on OCN! I replaced a stock GPU and cpu (2x fans) with 6 push pull config fans on rads...
> 
> Secondly, keeps the hardware longer???
> 
> nobody here keeps their hardware much more then 2 years before upgrading it, and if your overclocking your GPU or CPU that much that its running to its death then even water cooling isn't going to keep it much longer.
> 
> everyone knows that a high end air cooler is almost as good as a build in water block.
> 
> Now with all that said, I literally just stated I spend $1200 on water cooling parts... its just a hobbie, don't need to justify it being "THAT" much better


um... ok... well.. i can tell you for MY self my tower is about 30db quieter on max blow mode then it was with 3 air cooled 670's and tons of high air flow fans.

But i guess if it isn't the case for you, it must not be the case for anyone else. Right?

I'm not trying to justify anything. I'm trying to state you left off one of the BIG reasons people water cool.

so, what people do =/= what is the case also man. you are speaking in very broad terms EVERYONE ON OCN DOES THIS ONE THING. which isnt the case.

99% of people replace h212's/H100's and tons of crappy compusa fans when they switch to watercooling.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Haha we have a VERY similar build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 350D with a bunch of fans and Intel+nVidia. But I already have a monitor/keyboard/OS so I can add in a 780 to keep the budget within shipping and paypal limits


Yes I call it the "Generic Showcase Corsair/Asus" build, as it is 90% similar to the showcase pictures of the 350D... lol Until I changed the GPU that is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> You're unable to put in any money yourself?
> Maybe sell off an old rig?


Haha. Look at my sig rig. Would YOU buy it? lol. I possible want to purchase some parts for the current rig if I win too, so I wanted to keep a few hundred dollars from the maximum really so I have a bit spare for my current/wallet.

If it's in a few months I may be able to put in a bit extra. But I only game at 1080p with no plans to go surround screen set up, a 770 sounds a good bet to go and then some. ( I see no point of only dual screen eyefinity/surround as I would be staring in the middle where the bezel is? lol. It's either 1 or 3 for me, and 3 is too expensive/excessive for me.)

If I win, that is. If I win...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Even with 2 cards?
> 
> Edit- seems so, but I COULD still run 5 monitors with 3 in surround, or even run all 5 together if I played in windowed mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I assume you could windowed across as many monitors as you want, not sure how well that works for stretching, something i need to research...

I only have 4 to play with, but iv'e always read it as only one accessory in 3d surround.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> um... ok... well.. i can tell you for MY self my tower is about 30db quieter on max blow mode then it was with 3 air cooled 670's and tons of high air flow fans.
> 
> But i guess if it isn't the case for you, it must not be the case for anyone else. Right?
> 
> I'm not trying to justify anything. I'm trying to state you left off one of the BIG reasons people water cool.
> 
> so, what people do =/= what is the case also man. you are speaking in very broad terms EVERYONE ON OCN DOES THIS ONE THING. which isnt the case.
> 
> 99% of people replace h212's/H100's and tons of crappy compusa fans when they switch to watercooling.


hahaha okay I'll drop it, I guess I need to be very specific in my wording, I was using generalities to get a general point accross, and your right EVERYONE doesnt do it, but I still think the reasoning for the price is not a justification for doing it. As well I am 100% fine when people on here say "It's OCN why not add 4 radiators for a cpu loop?!" I agree, to each's own, however all I was saying is a simple statement of general commonalities.

There is 0% chance that this is quieter then if you just got high end air cooling, and for the cost for performance gain I still maintain that its not justifiable for almost anyone unless they can just say its a hobby and I love it, which I respect cause Im in the same boat and if I had the money I would do the same!


I dont care what you say replacing a cpu and gpu fans with 28 fans in push pull no matter how high end is not quieter. this is an extreme case and NOT everyone does it on here, but alas I rest my case, the performance to cost ratio of water cooling is not about making it quieter for 20db's, but for the love of building a sweet kick ass computer







and I for one wish I had more money to build one!


----------



## BBEG

Picking, say, two AP14s or Multiframes for a lower FPI 240 rad for a CPU is likely at worst a side grade in noise. Replacing blower style coolers on GPUs with much larger, lower speed fans on radiators is very likely to reduce noise levels.


----------



## Alex132

woop woop in for july with compotition sig rig (or the past list that i posted







)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> hahaha okay I'll drop it, I guess I need to be very specific in my wording, I was using generalities to get a general point accross, and your right EVERYONE doesnt do it, but I still think the reasoning for the price is not a justification for doing it. As well I am 100% fine when people on here say "It's OCN why not add 4 radiators for a cpu loop?!" I agree, to each's own, however all I was saying is a simple statement of general commonalities.
> 
> There is 0% chance that this is quieter then if you just got high end air cooling, and for the cost for performance gain I still maintain that its not justifiable for almost anyone unless they can just say its a hobby and I love it, which I respect cause Im in the same boat and if I had the money I would do the same!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you say replacing a cpu and gpu fans with 28 fans in push pull no matter how high end is not quieter. this is an extreme case and NOT everyone does it on here, but alas I rest my case, the performance to cost ratio of water cooling is not about making it quieter for 20db's, but for the love of building a sweet kick ass computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I for one wish I had more money to build one!


Thats because you are using corsair fans. =(

Yes, its a hobby we do it for many reasons.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> hahaha okay I'll drop it, I guess I need to be very specific in my wording, I was using generalities to get a general point accross, and your right EVERYONE doesnt do it, but I still think the reasoning for the price is not a justification for doing it. As well I am 100% fine when people on here say "It's OCN why not add 4 radiators for a cpu loop?!" I agree, to each's own, however all I was saying is a simple statement of general commonalities.
> 
> There is 0% chance that this is quieter then if you just got high end air cooling, and for the cost for performance gain I still maintain that its not justifiable for almost anyone unless they can just say its a hobby and I love it, which I respect cause Im in the same boat and if I had the money I would do the same!
> 
> 
> I dont care what you say replacing a cpu and gpu fans with 28 fans in push pull no matter how high end is not quieter. this is an extreme case and NOT everyone does it on here, but alas I rest my case, the performance to cost ratio of water cooling is not about making it quieter for 20db's, but for the love of building a sweet kick ass computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I for one wish I had more money to build one!


What he's saying is that watercooling can be way quieter than air cooling because the fans can be run on lower RPMs. When I was gaming/benching/whatever with my H80 on a 5GHz 2550K, the 2500rpm NZXT FX120 fan I had cooling it was WAY louder than the 14 fans at 600rpm I had in the same build after watercooling, and the latter ran about 30*C cooler to boot. Expensive? Yes. Worth it? I thought so.


----------



## Pakmand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lombax*
> 
> Im feeling lucky!


you just reminded me of this


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> LOL so I decided that if I was to build an "ULTIMATE RIG" then I will go all out, and make up the money that is over the given amount bu selling what I have and try to build truly an ultimate PC.
> Ultimate build #2 - THE OVERKILL
> 
> I still have yet to put in the tubing, fittings, radiators, and case but its already unreal as a computer, 2 CPU's 4 Ram waterblocks, 3 GPU's ... now thats a beast


Your motherboard is the wrong socket for the haswell from viewing it


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> Your motherboard is the wrong socket for the haswell from viewing it


you are correct, I will have to re-evaluate the motherboard or the CPU set, I may just go with an i5 quad core, as that should be sufficient.. what do you think?


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> you are correct, I will have to re-evaluate the motherboard or the CPU set, I may just go with an i5 quad core, as that should be sufficient.. what do you think?


What you going to be using it for?

If you can budget in i7 go for it with nice motherboard should still be golden

http://m.gigabyte.com/product/product.aspx?pid=4487&c=105000000

G1 Sniper 5 Motherboard still with quad fire support


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylanzzz*
> 
> Gonna keep it simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 350D w/window
> I7 4770K
> GTX 780 / Titan
> WD black 1tb
> Samsung 840 pro 256gb
> ASUS Maximus IV gene
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
> Corsair ax860i


a 750w psu would be an overkill for that build let alone a 860w.


----------



## ronnin426850

What's with the PSU criticism on this thread? Man, leave a brother and his PSU alone!


----------



## dylanzzz

Was planning on buying one or two more, so may aswell get something that will allow me to do it.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What's with the PSU criticism on this thread? Man, leave a brother and his PSU alone!


It's constructive criticism.. Why spend extra on a 860w psu when you're just aswell off with a 760w platinum psu, which is still overkill.
People are just trying to be helpful basicly, no need taking it so personal.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> It's constructive criticism.. Why spend extra on a 860w psu when you're just aswell off with a 760w platinum psu, which is still overkill.
> People are just trying to be helpful basicly, no need taking it so personal.


I asked a similar question last month. The answer was something in the lines of "Because this is the Win your ULTIMATE PC thread, not the Win your Reasonably-downscaled-to-meet-good-price-performance-ratio PC thread!"







And it's true


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> It's constructive criticism.. Why spend extra on a 860w psu when you're just aswell off with a 760w platinum psu, which is still overkill.
> People are just trying to be helpful basicly, no need taking it so personal.


Haha. Man, I'm sure he was kidding in that sense.







We know everyone's just trying to be helpful here.









It's that time again, the end of the month. And we're all just tensed up wanting to win!









It's all cool guys, all cool.


----------



## BBEG

The extra scratch you save from downscaling that PSU is often better spent elsewhere in a build. Say, for watercooling fittings, or a better graphics or display solution. With my two 680s clocked to their max stable and a 2600k at 4.8+ GHz, I still can't get the fan to turn on my platinum 860W PSU.









_However_, I have no issues myself with people going overboard on a PSU. After a nap, I'll post a revised "ultimate" build that'll actually need the 1KW+ power supply...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> The extra scratch you save from downscaling that PSU is often better spent elsewhere in a build. Say, for watercooling fittings, or a better graphics or display solution. With my two 680s clocked to their max stable and a 2600k at 4.8+ GHz, I still can't get the fan to turn on my platinum 860W PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _However_, I have no issues myself with people going overboard on a PSU. After a nap, I'll post a revised "ultimate" build that'll actually need the 1KW+ power supply...


Personally that's what I've done/would do with the money. Cut down on... for a lack of a better word, e-peen stuff but still maintaining a powerful rig with some money for a rainy day.


----------



## MightEMatt

Updated contest rig, and hopefully getting my name back on the list.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightEMatt*
> 
> Updated contest rig, and hopefully getting my name back on the list.


Back? Once your name's on the list, it stays there, mate!


----------



## Quasimojo

Just updated my ultimate rig. Probably the only opportunity I'll ever have to get my hands on one of these:

http://www.pilotmall.com/product/PRO-Flight-Extreme-Pilot-Bundle/flight-simulation-bundles


----------



## MightEMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Back? Once your name's on the list, it stays there, mate!


Several pages back there was a discussion on how people who only posted once are missing from the list of people who posted in the thread.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> What you going to be using it for?
> 
> If you can budget in i7 go for it with nice motherboard should still be golden
> 
> http://m.gigabyte.com/product/product.aspx?pid=4487&c=105000000
> 
> G1 Sniper 5 Motherboard still with quad fire support


There is nothing I will be doing that will be doing that will actually utilize a computer this powerful and in honesty I don't know what you could do besides video rendering to use this hardware fully., but If I have the money (from this contest) then I will build a tank of a machine half with my money and half with the contest. I love this look with the dual CPU's as well if you put on ram blocks across the board it would look incredible


put waterblocks and acrylic tubing across the ram and cpu's would make for one hell of a cool loop


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> There is nothing I will be doing that will be doing that will actually utilize a computer this powerful and in honesty I don't know what you could do besides video rendering to use this hardware fully., but If I have the money (from this contest) then I will build a tank of a machine half with my money and half with the contest. I love this look with the dual CPU's as well if you put on ram blocks across the board it would look incredible
> 
> 
> put waterblocks and acrylic tubing across the ram and cpu's would make for one hell of a cool loop


Well if you really want to go dual CPU then revise the CPU's only you know really what you truly need power for.

i would use i7 for android development which would utilize all the cpu power i7 has to offer maxing it 99% for several hours or matter of minutes


----------



## Kuudere

I've been wondering, does the ASUS Z87-PRO allow you to use it's built in WiFi as an access point, or is it client only mode? If you can use it as an access point I'd probably change it to that.


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I've been wondering, does the ASUS Z87-PRO allow you to use it's built in WiFi as an access point, or is it client only mode? If you can use it as an access point I'd probably change it to that.


http://techreport.com/review/24890/asus-z87-pro-motherboard-reviewed

it can be used as client or Access Point there link to the article


----------



## Sainesk

my ultimate rig changes way too much depending on the mood i'm in...







latest change went fully SSD (128GB + 512GB) dreaming of no more HDDs


----------



## Gbruenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightEMatt*
> 
> Several pages back there was a discussion on how people who only posted once are missing from the list of people who posted in the thread.


Was this ever fixed? or still confirmed?


----------



## Lutfij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightEMatt*
> 
> Several pages back there was a discussion on how people who only posted once are missing from the list of people who posted in the thread.


so how many times should we be posting on this thread/updating our ultimate rigs to be on the list?

Isn't it that you should have at least 25 posts in the whole of OCN's forums to be eligible to this competition?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightEMatt*
> 
> Several pages back there was a discussion on how people who only posted once are missing from the list of people who posted in the thread.


You're missing the point, the list isn't emptied after every month







Once in the list, you stay in the list. Those people - they never were in. Hence, you can't get "back in" the list, because once in, you never go out


----------



## Lutfij

^ exactly!


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> You're missing the point, the list isn't emptied after every month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once in the list, you stay in the list. Those people - they never were in. Hence, you can't get "back in" the list, because once in, you never go out


and how i know if i am on the list?


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> There is nothing I will be doing that will be doing that will actually utilize a computer this powerful and in honesty I don't know what you could do besides video rendering to use this hardware fully., but If I have the money (from this contest) then I will build a tank of a machine half with my money and half with the contest. I love this look with the dual CPU's as well if you put on ram blocks across the board it would look incredible
> 
> 
> put waterblocks and acrylic tubing across the ram and cpu's would make for one hell of a cool loop


Folding... For a tower using a mainstream quad-core, that rig would put out some very nice folding production as that's currently about the only way to full max out both GPU and CPU compute power.


----------



## barkinos98

I need to do some rig cleaning up; you guys say make one beast or make 2 more than average computers?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> so how many times should we be posting on this thread/updating our ultimate rigs to be on the list?
> 
> Isn't it that you should have at least 25 posts in the whole of OCN's forums to be eligible to this competition?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> You're missing the point, the list isn't emptied after every month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once in the list, you stay in the list. Those people - they never were in. Hence, you can't get "back in" the list, because once in, you never go out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> and how i know if i am on the list?


Ok the so called "list" is just who has replied to this thread posting their ultimate rig. That is all you have to do to enter into the contest assuming you meet the other requirements (25 HELPFUL posts, ETC.) Post your rig update it and forget about it and check back at the beginning of the month to congratulate the winner as I fell each winner deserves it. Its a great contest. to check the "List" follow these steps.
1. Click subscriptions (upper right corner)
2. CLick "threads" tab
3. Click the number next to the thread under the replies column.

For you visual people here is a picture tutorial. (disregard the kindergarten hand writing)


This is what will pop up:


----------



## Lutfij

well I've updated my rig specs with a minor change - the EVGA Z87 stinger is listed on EVGA's site with a price tag thus the change. If this helps, I'd build an ultimate rig with the biggest chunk of the proceeds on hardware inside the case - be it watercooling or even compute power - ofc an overclocked system could provide an awesome compute power provided you managed the heat properly.


----------



## Shrak

Another month starting... Good luck all


----------



## Lutfij

yeah +1 to all you guys.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Good luck everyone. May the luckiest one win.


----------



## dman811

If only everyone could win. That would make me and everyone else insanely happy. Except for OCN's bank account, that would be emptier than my coffee cup this morning after getting called to work to put out a fire at 1AM. And I'm not even a fireman. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Ok the so called "list" is just who has replied to this thread posting their ultimate rig. That is all you have to do to enter into the contest assuming you meet the other requirements (25 HELPFUL posts, ETC.) Post your rig update it and forget about it and check back at the beginning of the month to congratulate the winner as I fell each winner deserves it. Its a great contest. to check the "List" follow these steps.
> 1. Click subscriptions (upper right corner)
> 2. CLick "threads" tab
> 3. Click the number next to the thread under the replies column.
> 
> For you visual people here is a picture tutorial. (disregard the kindergarten hand writing)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what will pop up:


I THINK I see my name... yes.... my name.... I THINK it is on there... yes....

lol









EDIT: Oh and THAT became my 500th post...


----------



## shark77

everyone who win the contest,have made buildlogs?


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> The extra scratch you save from downscaling that PSU is often better spent elsewhere in a build. Say, for watercooling fittings, or a better graphics or display solution. With my two 680s clocked to their max stable and a 2600k at 4.8+ GHz, I still can't get the fan to turn on my platinum 860W PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _However_, I have no issues myself with people going overboard on a PSU. After a nap, I'll post a revised "ultimate" build that'll actually need the 1KW+ power supply...


I agree but I'd also rather see someone go a little nuts and get more than they need on a PSU than getting a diablotek or something like that. But I do agree a lot of times people would be completely fine with a lower wattage PSU.


----------



## BBEG

I'd rather see someone use that kilowatt capacity.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> *ALRIGHT.* Here's one for the guys who can't figure out what 1KW+ power supplies are _supposed_ to be used for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Processor:* Intel Core i7 4390k ($600?)
> *Motherboard:* ASUS P9X79-E WS ($400)
> *Memory:* Mushkin Enhanced Stealth 32GB 1600 ($275)
> *Graphics:* 4x EVGA GTX 780 Classified ($2800)
> *Storage:* 2x Samsung 128GB Evo in RAID 0 ($380)
> *Power:* Superflower Leadex Platinum 1200W ($350?)
> *Case:* NZXT H630 ($150)
> *Misc.:* EVGA Evbot ($50)
> 
> *Cooling*
> 
> XSPC Raystorm CPU block ($65)
> 4x EVGA Hydro Copper GPU blocks ($600)
> 2x Alphacool Nexxxos UT60 360 radiators ($200)
> 9x Gentle Typhoon AP14 fans ($150)
> Monsoon Free Center compression fittings, matte black ($70)
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex white 3/8" x 1/2" tubing ($30)
> Swiftech Maelstrom 5 reservoir with dual MCP35X ($280)
> *TOTAL:* *$6400*
> 
> Are we eligible for multiple wins?


----------



## dbrisc

Yeah that to lol ^^


----------



## ledzepp3

Updated one last time, my buddy sure would like the 7950 in there







he's running an old, beaten 6850... Trying to run 1080P at max isn't going to great







but come on, those water cooling parts would sure be helpful!


----------



## barkinos98

its been so long since i last posted here, lolz
but yeah i havent been up to much (contest rig wise at least lol) so yeah pretty much all stays the same.


----------



## NeoReaper

Good Luck.


----------



## oipunx

Good luck everyone


----------



## Shurtugal

Good luck for this month guys!


----------



## neo0031

Come on birthday rig...!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainmeow*
> 
> *CPU
> *
> Intel Core i7 3930K Boxed 505 euros
> 
> *Graphics*
> MAsus GeForce GTX Titan 800 euros
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> Seagate Desktop HDD.15 (OEM), 4TB 155 euros
> 
> *Power*
> Seasonic Platinum Series 1000 Watt 215 euros
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX 170
> 
> *RAM*
> Mushkin 991996 (996996) 4GB 48 euros
> 
> *Cooling*
> Cooler Master Water Koeler Eisberg 240L Prestige AMD & Intel 140 euros
> 
> *Case*
> Cooler Master Big Tower HAF X eATX No PSU, Window 140 euros
> 
> *OS*
> Windows 8
> 
> 2883,57 Dollars, i will the 300+ bucks


Power Supply is overkill, get a quality 850w PSU like an AX850, and that will even do if you want 2 TITANS


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shark77*
> 
> everyone who win the contest,have made buildlogs?


Yep here they are.

January- Angrybutcher- http://www.overclock.net/t/1378845/build-log-january-2013-ultimate-rig-3930k-2x7970-matx-hk
February- ShadowEW- http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-february-2013-ultimate-rig-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white
March- Worldshaker- http://www.overclock.net/t/1379854/build-log-march-2013-ultimate-rig
April- PedroC1999- http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-r4f-7950-cfx-heavily-modded-switch-810
May- Oscuro- http://www.overclock.net/t/1402135/build-log-ultimate-rig-may
June- ChaoticKinesis- Hasn't started a build log yet.


----------



## captainmeow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Power Supply is overkill, get a quality 850w PSU like an AX850, and that will even do if you want 2 TITANS


I see, going to replace the psu than. any suggestions on the ram, I just chose the one with the best price/latency


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Power Supply is overkill, get a quality 850w PSU like an AX850, and that will even do if you want 2 TITANS


I didnt notice before, but all of that is incompatible...

Motherboard is a 990FX (Socket AM3+)
CPU is a X79 (Socket 2011)
RAM is cheap, and 4gb is certainly not enough to fully utilise either the CPU or GPU


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captainmeow*
> 
> *CPU
> *
> Intel Core i7 3930K Boxed 505 euros
> 
> *Graphics*
> MAsus GeForce GTX Titan 800 euros
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> Seagate Desktop HDD.15 (OEM), 4TB 155 euros
> 
> *Power*
> Seasonic Platinum Series 1000 Watt 215 euros
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX 170
> 
> *RAM*
> Mushkin 991996 (996996) 4GB 48 euros
> 
> *Cooling*
> Cooler Master Water Koeler Eisberg 240L Prestige AMD & Intel 140 euros
> 
> *Case*
> Cooler Master Big Tower HAF X eATX No PSU, Window 140 euros
> 
> *OS*
> Windows 8
> 
> 2883,57 Dollars, i will the 300+ bucks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I didnt notice before, but all of that is incompatible...
> 
> Motherboard is a 990FX (Socket AM3+)
> CPU is a X79 (Socket 2011)
> RAM is cheap, and 4gb is certainly not enough to fully utilise either the CPU or GPU


+1, sorry captainmeow, but this PC you've picked will not work at all. Double and triple-check your parts, and ask someone here on OCN to help you pick better parts that can actually work together


----------



## PedroC1999

Captain'

Send me a PM, and I will happily help you pick some parts


----------



## kevinf

There was 400 posts since I last read this thread, so please excuse if this has been answered...

Has any mods/admin responded in regards to the faulty "who posted" link, which excluded people who only had 1 post on the first few pages of this thread???

Best of luck everyone! Hope I win this time... Itchin for a new build, my computer is getting dated, and I need a pick me up









My contest rig is pretty much the same still, http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837213 AMD FTW.


----------



## dman811

I don't think anyone has told us what was up with that, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Haha I just turned 21, I would love an intel birthday rig also xD


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Haha I just turned 21, I would love an intel birthday rig also xD


Congratulations!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't think anyone has told us what was up with that, but I am not 100% sure.


Correct, it hasnt yet been sorted out, lets just hope people from the Opening Page are aware of this


----------



## dman811

Ya, very true, maybe we should check to see if they are on the list and if not, then maybe PM them to tell them to post again.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya, very true, maybe we should check to see if they are on the list and if not, then maybe PM them to tell them to post again.


If your up to it, feel free, but for now, in 7 hours, I will be doing a 1700 mile trip, so too stressed atm


----------



## dman811

Have fun on your trip, and since I don't know how far the it goes, I won't do it without some help.


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes thanks, and that is a job for Admin, which could send all of OCN a message at once if he wished


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> If your up to it, feel free, but for now, in 7 hours, I will be doing a 1700 mile trip, so too stressed atm


I hear that. I drove 1100 miles each way for 4th of july weekend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I'm updating my entry to this bad boy http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846117
> 
> ~$6500 so I'll be picking up a hefty portion of that


Them 24x fans


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Did my final revisions to my build (for billionth time LOL). I'm pretty sure I won't be changing anything anymore.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I hear that. I drove 1100 miles each way for 4th of july weekend.


Dang...30hrs driving for one weekend? That must have sucked.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Updated the prices! They dropped! :O


----------



## darwing

I have so many builds and modding dreams, I really just want to be able to build PC's for clients, where they pay me and I build them a dream with my vision based off their requests and likes.

If I win, I'll use this build as a catalyst to get my name out there and hopefully get noticed for more clients, so I'll definitely have to do it right, color scheme, functionality, modding, customization and most importantly aesthetically pleasing so I can take pride in my work.

I have two builds for this contest, I still am working on the second, but if I win I this will be a Forum Win, I will have you guys vote on almost every decision for the build and it will be an OCN tribute


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Dang...30hrs driving for one weekend? That must have sucked.


me and my father are doing 60 hours for 3 weeks, meh


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Updated the prices! They dropped! :O


Price drop indeed! Oh the tension is rising again!


----------



## legoman786

I have updated my entry to better suit my needs, and lessen the hit on OCN's wallet.







The price reflects normal retail prices, and not what the sale prices are. If I were to buy it *today*, it would run $2,257.87 (w/shipping). Not $2,356.81 (not including shipping). Plus, I would do my best to find cheaper prices by shopping at other stores.

Good luck to everyone, as always.


----------



## BBEG

I will be sad if ASUS doesn't drop a Rampage V when Ivy-E goes live.

Actually no, no I won't be. I need to be saving up for Haswell-E / Rampage 2011-3 Gene / DDR4.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Dang...30hrs driving for one weekend? That must have sucked.


16.5 hours each way with just me driving. I worked the day I drove up, and still drove 9.5 hrs. Stayed at a hotel, then drove the rest. The way back I drove straight through and I didnt get home until 1am


----------



## b3machi7ke

Reading through the last few pages, just realized that even though people have posted in here way back in February, apparently one post doesn't get you on "the list." So the last seven months, I haven't even been in the running for it. Sure the contest to enter free stuff is nice, and odds are against everyone who enters. But it sure would have been nice to have been notified of this issue. Here's hoping post #2 gets me on the list.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4959176/version/4959178

::edit:: mission success, name finally one list, maybe i'll get lucky in the last five months


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Reading through the last few pages, just realized that even though people have posted in here way back in February, apparently one post doesn't get you on "the list." So the last seven months, I haven't even been in the running for it. Sure the contest to enter free stuff is nice, and odds are against everyone who enters. But it sure would have been nice to have been notified of this issue. Here's hoping post #2 gets me on the list.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4959176/version/4959178


No you where in it.
Quote:


> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> Case Labs TH10 - Custom Powder Coated
> Aqua Computer XL
> Aqua Computer D5
> 2x Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized - 360 Radiator
> 25x Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Compression Fittin
> 2x 240 Rads
> Aqua Computer Flow Sensors
> MDPC-X Sleeving
> 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Hydro Copper
> ASUS P8P67 DELUXE (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
> CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200i
> Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB
> 30x Scythe Gentle Typhoon Fan 1850 rpm
> SSDs
> 
> Deff would make for an epic work log, pick me!
> 
> OVERCLOCK.NET FTW


Suggestion: go a bit more current with the CPU. Loving my 2600K but it's holding my 680s back. You'll definitely bottleneck those 780s.


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Suggestion: go a bit more current with the CPU. Loving my 2600K but it's holding my 680s back. You'll definitely bottleneck those 780s.


Thanks, done!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I will be sad if ASUS doesn't drop a Rampage V when Ivy-E goes live.
> 
> Actually no, no I won't be. I need to be saving up for Haswell-E / Rampage 2011-3 Gene / DDR4.


wait when is the Ivy-E coming out, end of summer or later?
because i can wait another month if its that close to release i guess


----------



## BBEG

I've been under the impression of H2 of 2013. The fact that guys already have some in-hand makes me think a Q3 launch is very likely.


----------



## Draven

Good luck all


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I've been under the impression of H2 of 2013. The fact that guys already have some in-hand makes me think a Q3 launch is very likely.


Hope so!
or i go mad; 4770K and 7970 with the 780 i currently have on hand








nvidia and amd at the same rig







:


----------



## dman811

Pretty sure TPU and Guru3D said something about looking for a late Sept. early Oct. release on Ivy-E.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Pretty sure TPU and Guru3D said something about looking for a late Sept. early Oct. release on Ivy-E.


wow really?
thats too much; I'll get the 3930K








i want to use my computer for the last month of freedom summer vacation


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Will my dreams be answered this July








Good luck everybody


----------



## stevebd62

swapped ssd and added monitors


----------



## Carniflex

Is it time again? I think it is!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

admin please...my hands are dyin here in S.A i needs to feeds my needs for power...hehehehe just a little humor..
good luck all..hope fully im in the list ..i cant check..my cap is up so im using mobile...sucks..


----------



## neo0031

840 Evo needs to be here nao so I can add it to my dream rig.


----------



## mxthunder

updated my proposed rig


----------



## MKUL7R4

GL HF everyone!!!


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

This is the moment we've all been waiting for, well one of the twelve. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Colin0912

Good Luck All This Month


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> Good Luck All This Month


No luck for us next month? How selfish..


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Do you have to spend the winnings on a complete brand new rig, or can you pump $2500 into your current system? I would kind of feel like not wanting to throw away my current rig, but I would throw 1200 bucks in GPUs in it and get an i7, new mobo, new ram and be perfectly happy!


I believe you can, I was originally planning on carrying over my 2600K if I won but I can easily fit in a 4770K with a $2500 budget while still getting awesome gaming performance at 1080p with a GTX 770 4GB or 780 so I figured why not get a minor CPU upgrade too since I play very CPU intensive games so I personally would benefit from it more than going with a second 770/780







(4770K over 4670K since I plan to make use of the HT when not gaming).

I think Laptops are off limits though and i'm not sure about multiple cheaper rigs either (example: 2 x $1250 rigs) which i've seen a few people ask about...


----------



## ledzepp3

Come on Admin!


----------



## dbrisc

Good luck folks!


----------



## stevebd62

so now that i have a rig in rigbuilder i have to post at least once a month in this thread to be eligible ? . Good luck everyone.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> I posted but don't see name in list


I just checked for you, you're on it alright


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> I just checked for you, you're on it alright


Where is this list located?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Where is this list located?


yes, where is this mythical majestic list?


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Where is this list located?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> yes, where is this mythical majestic list?


Click on Most Recent Pictures on the right, go back ONE picture, the one with 1, 2, 3 and highlights. Just do that and you'll find it.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Click on Most Recent Pictures on the right, go back ONE picture, the one with 1, 2, 3 and highlights. Just do that and you'll find it.


We all know the "users who posted" function. But the debate is somehow some rumoured surfaced that some users were not even drafted if they've posted prior to/during a certain period. The details to this, I do not know. Hence the debate/enquiries.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Click on Most Recent Pictures on the right, go back ONE picture, the one with 1, 2, 3 and highlights. Just do that and you'll find it.


Thanks! I was assuming it would be a google doc or something. +1


----------



## X-PREDATOR

can some1 please check if im on the list too? im on my last 1mb..and my mobile browser doesnt allow me to use full functionality of ocn..pretty please


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> can some1 please check if im on the list too? im on my last 1mb..and my mobile browser doesnt allow me to use full functionality of ocn..pretty please


Well, the list is accurate to the point of have you posted in this forum before. Not if you are eligible, I supposed thats for the contest OP to decide.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Well, the list is accurate to the point of have you posted in this forum before. Not if you are eligible, I supposed thats for the contest OP to decide.


Anyone who posted is eligible. That's why the posting list is "The List".


----------



## X-PREDATOR

yes ive posted in a few places..not alot but if see or find something i think im able to advise on..i post there..i try to be as active but effective as possable...


----------



## barkinos98

hope this is my lucky month!
lolz, good luck to everyone already!


----------



## Phantez

I haven't entered in yet so I'm just going to say 2 titans and a 3930k. Should I somehow win, I may refine that a bit lol.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Thanks! I was assuming it would be a google doc or something. +1


Nope..its just a diagram I made showing how to view the list of people who have posted in this thread.


----------



## dman811

At least, that is how we assume Admin and Staff are getting "The List". For all we know, they have a Google Doc or Excel Spreadsheet of it somewhere.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Well good luck to everybody and may the person that needs it most win.


----------



## afdude2018

When I posted my Dream Rig I was up in the air on whether or not I'd sell my current rig or not. I've decided to sell it to fund a custom water loop in my dream rig. I'm a couple hundred dollars under the 2500 right now and imagine a custom loop would definitely put me over that number.

Also Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## lordhinton

another exciting couple of days with a lucky person at the end of it, good luck mr lucky!


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantez*
> 
> I haven't entered in yet so I'm just going to say 2 titans and a 3930k. Should I somehow win, I may refine that a bit lol.


yo need to post your rig entry.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afdude2018*
> 
> When I posted my Dream Rig I was up in the air on whether or not I'd sell my current rig or not. I've decided to sell it to fund a custom water loop in my dream rig. I'm a couple hundred dollars under the 2500 right now and imagine a custom loop would definitely put me over that number.
> 
> Also Good Luck to everyone!


hey man
i see your point and i do agree with you but i suggest you win before selling your rig


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey man
> i see your point and i do agree with you but i suggest you win before selling your rig


Oh there's no way in hell I'm selling my rig without winning first. I did just realize one thing though. I can save money by just getting a reference 780 instead of one with a nifty factory cooler on it since I'd be going with water cooling.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afdude2018*
> 
> Oh there's no way in hell I'm selling my rig without winning first. I did just realize one thing though. I can save money by just getting a reference 780 instead of one with a nifty factory cooler on it since I'd be going with water cooling.


The EVGA GTX 770s/780s with the ACX Cooler are only $10-15 more than the standard cooler... basically it covers the cost of tubing and maybe a few fittings...


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> The EVGA GTX 770s/780s with the ACX Cooler are only $10-15 more than the standard cooler... basically it covers the cost of tubing and maybe a few fittings...


It's not much in the way of savings, but it's better than nothing. Or I could just keep what I got which is a factory overclocked GPU and not have to worry about OCing it myself and change a few parts around. The options are endless.


----------



## 100cotton

In case anyone was wondering, the odds are *not* 1/1000 based on clicking the post count of the thread. I figured it to be 1 out of 2258 by subtracting all 768 users's posts who have posted more than 1 time, then adding back the 768. This gives 1 post per person giving 2258 users, as the list in the post count only seems to go to 1000 users.


----------



## dman811

Thing is there are plenty of people who don't even meet the requirements that have posted rigs as well. So that number is even less.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> In case anyone was wondering, the odds are *not* 1/1000 based on clicking the post count of the thread. I figured it to be 1 out of 2258 by subtracting all 768 users's posts who have posted more than 1 time, then adding back the 768. This gives 1 post per person giving 2258 users, as the list in the post count only seems to go to 1000 users.


Or 1/2252 if you forgot to factor in the previous 6 winners, lol. Still decent odds when you really put it into perspective... If one considers that there are more than 330,000 registered members on OCN... a mere 1 in every 146 members have entered thus far... those odds of winning could be much, much smaller, lol.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Yep here they are.
> 
> January- Angrybutcher- http://www.overclock.net/t/1378845/build-log-january-2013-ultimate-rig-3930k-2x7970-matx-hk
> February- ShadowEW- http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-february-2013-ultimate-rig-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white
> March- Worldshaker- http://www.overclock.net/t/1379854/build-log-march-2013-ultimate-rig
> April- PedroC1999- http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-r4f-7950-cfx-heavily-modded-switch-810
> May- Oscuro- http://www.overclock.net/t/1402135/build-log-ultimate-rig-may
> June- ChaoticKinesis- Hasn't started a build log yet.


Still waiting on some things being finalized so I can go ahead and order the parts. Don't worry, build log will be posted as soon as there's something to report!


----------



## seraph84

Rig updated - changed my purchases to XFire 7970s, 2 dell ultrasharp U2413s and some serious watercooling! would be amazing...


----------



## lilchronic

lil update on my dream rig overhaul
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4992924

this will be me if i win lolz


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> In case anyone was wondering, the odds are *not* 1/1000 based on clicking the post count of the thread. I figured it to be 1 out of 2258 by subtracting all 768 users's posts who have posted more than 1 time, then adding back the 768. This gives 1 post per person giving 2258 users, as the list in the post count only seems to go to 1000 users.


For a given month maybe. I believe that for the remaining six months this year it'd be more like one in 300 assuming not many more people post. Still better than the lottery, though that's like saying a given politician you don't like is a better person than Hit- _Stalin._ Joseph Stalin. Not invoking that law. Not me.


----------



## skupples

Switching my case to the case labs STH10


----------



## ibleedspeed

This must be how people feel at a horse race...lol...giddyup baby come on!


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lil update on my dream rig overhaul
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4992924
> 
> this will be me if i win lolz


lol


----------



## R3apR369

*Uh oh! Guess what day it is?! Guess..what..day..it..is!*

It's Thusday!!!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> *Uh oh! Guess what day it is?! Guess..what..day..it..is!*
> 
> It's Thusday!!!


Not on the west coast lol


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> *Uh oh! Guess what day it is?! Guess..what..day..it..is!*
> 
> It's Thusday!!!





HUMP DAY, YEEEAAAHHH (not in Illinois...)


----------



## cptnighthawk666

this will be me if i win http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1cLOIxsQ8


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> In case anyone was wondering, the odds are *not* 1/1000 based on clicking the post count of the thread. I figured it to be 1 out of 2258 by subtracting all 768 users's posts who have posted more than 1 time, then adding back the 768. This gives 1 post per person giving 2258 users, as the list in the post count only seems to go to 1000 users.


Edit: nevermind...


----------



## Jimbags

god id love to win!!! i might get climb the boinc ranks for team ocn a bit


----------



## chrisguitar

wow haven't checked this out in a while! congratulations to the people who won! wow!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

if july aint me..then please let it be august...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antuna*
> 
> The rig in my signature entitled proposed rig. If I win, I'm making my first build log on OCN. I'm excited! Part picker list in rig description


I think thats half the reason I want to win. I want to do a build log! Lmao


----------



## KillThePancake

When do they draw the winner anyway?


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> When do they draw the winner anyway?


Usually between the 4th and 6th of the new month.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> When do they draw the winner anyway?


Usually within the first week of every month. Then they go through the process of validating the user and post. once that is done, they wait for a reply within the alotted time frame. If no response is given, then they will repeat these steps until they get a winner. That shouldn't take longer than 2 weeks, but it has in the past...


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> Usually between the 4th and 6th of the new month.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Usually within the first week of every month. Then they go through the process of validating the user and post. once that is done, they wait for a reply within the alotted time frame. If no response is given, then they will repeat these steps until they get a winner. That shouldn't take longer than 2 weeks, but it has in the past...


Ugh more waiting >.< Oh well, still an awesome contest


----------



## dman811

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nonehxc

C`mon, best of lucks to everyone!


----------



## briddell

Oh my, completely forgot about this thread. Good luck to all of us for July









Just in time for me to hit my first million [email protected] points, which should happen tonight


----------



## yoi

step aside ... im gonna win lol (look at my rig lol)

i need this


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> step aside ... im gonna win lol (look at my rig lol)
> 
> i need this


your rig is probably better than mine







lots of us need this haha


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> your rig is probably better than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of us need this haha


Your Toy doesnt show any video card.. are you using on-board graphics?


----------



## skupples

That hump day commercial is THE Best commercial on TV by far. ( i dont watch allot of TV)


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Your Toy doesnt show any video card.. are you using on-board graphics?


nope, just think its for the better to not mention that im using a g210
















damn i need a card bad  hard with no money D:


----------



## Darin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That hump day commercial is THE Best commercial on TV by far. ( i dont watch allot of TV)


WOOOOP WOOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## cptnighthawk666

how do i find out if i am on this list ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darin*
> 
> WOOOOP WOOOOOOOOOOOOP


GOOOOOOO FLORIDA STATE, FIGHT TEAM FIGHT... GOOOOOO NOEEEEELLLS.

/chop

(everyone in my family for generations has attended, and even taught at FSU... Besides me, i only lasted 2 years on the hill)


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> how do i find out if i am on this list ?


Look a few pages back I posted a tutorial.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Ok the so called "list" is just who has replied to this thread posting their ultimate rig. That is all you have to do to enter into the contest assuming you meet the other requirements (25 HELPFUL posts, ETC.) Post your rig update it and forget about it and check back at the beginning of the month to congratulate the winner as I fell each winner deserves it. Its a great contest. to check the "List" follow these steps.
> 1. Click subscriptions (upper right corner)
> 2. CLick "threads" tab
> 3. Click the number next to the thread under the replies column.
> 
> For you visual people here is a picture tutorial. (disregard the kindergarten hand writing)
> 
> 
> This is what will pop up:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> how do i find out if i am on this list ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Look a few pages back I posted a tutorial.


Found it


----------



## lordhinton

yes! 8 from top still >









any hoo

good luck all!


----------



## nazarein

Is it normal to not see your name on that list? I hope that's not what they're using.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein*
> 
> is it normal to not see your name on that list? if so i sure hope that's not what there using.


you are on there i clicked the list, then ctrl + F then typed your name in, you have a whole 2 posts


----------



## nazarein

AH ty was copying the list to notepad myself and it just was'nt there.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

ok finally found myself in the list im lucky # 54.i can sleep sound tonight lol


----------



## chrisguitar

Is there a rule against using the money / prizes to giveaway on the forum after you've won them? (I mean for the money it'd be prizes but if I won, it'd be in money for as I'm in Australia).


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Is there a rule against using the money / prizes to giveaway on the forum after you've won them? (I mean for the money it'd be prizes but if I won, it'd be in money for as I'm in Australia).


What do you mean, like winning the rig, building it, and then putting it up as a giveaway on OCN? Or buy all different parts, and then give them away? I am pretty sure the OCN staff would be OK with the first one, but the second is probably a whole different story.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What do you mean, like winning the rig, building it, and then putting it up as a giveaway on OCN? Or buy all different parts, and then give them away? I am pretty sure the OCN staff would be OK with the first one, but the second is probably a whole different story.


Okay, I'd like some clarification on this though.

Yeah the first one would be awesome for people with very bad rigs







I would love to give it to someone with a bad rig.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Okay, I'd like some clarification on this though.
> 
> Yeah the first one would be awesome for people with very bad rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to give it to someone with a bad rig.


Shotgun! Especially since my PSU blew recently









If I don't get any money my next upgrade will probably be whenever intel release an affordable 8-core processor. That should be a treat coming from a Phenom II x6









Reckon OCN staff would mind waiting 2 months for October and seeing what AMD release GPU-wise? Even if it's not that much better it would knock 7970 prices down.

Also, that list only shows the top 1000 posters by post count - at least for me. I assume OCN staff have a list of everyone who's ever posted on here though.


----------



## alchmyest

come on, i need to be the winner ( well as much as most of you)


----------



## exzacklyright

Last Online:
"ADMIN"

2 weeks, 3 days ago

Looks like he's been busy.


----------



## lordhinton

Admin hasn't done the draw for a few months


----------



## kingchris

o to have a win........







good luck all


----------



## Daredevil 720

Replaced the peripherals with a mighty 900D case. If I were to win this I wouldn't want to stay in the CM690.


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein*
> 
> Is it normal to not see your name on that list? I hope that's not what they're using.


Wow, I wish I didn't see the 'list' as I don't appear in it even if I posted back in january.

Edit: I now see my name after this post...


----------



## dman811

As we have said, Admin/OCN Staff more than likely have a list of everyone posting in this thread, for instance, Oscuro, the May winner, he posted once, and then forgot about this contest, which is what a lot of you have done, and look what happened to him. They probably know that the top 1000 posters are all that shows on the list, so they will have an Excel spreadsheet or Google Docs document of the whole "list" somewhere. All of this worry about the list got started with what I hope is a rumor, and it is really the only thing a bunch of you are worried about.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> How nice! Really kind of you guys to give away so much money every month. Cheers for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The money would really come in handy for me since all I have at the moment is a clevo laptop which keeps overheating when running heavy applications. Yes, it's summer and I'm free and I cant even play videogames. (Never buy a clevo, I regret it EVERYDAY)
> 
> With this kind of money I'd go all-out.
> 
> *Case:*
> Compact Splash watercooling optimized mini-itx case. (I frggin love this case, it's pure art. I'm #17 on the waiting list so hopefully i'll get one)
> 
> *Motherboard:*
> Asus ROG Maximus VI Impact
> 
> *CPU:*
> Intel Core i7 4770K
> 
> *GPU:*
> Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD (GTX 780)
> 
> *Harddrive:*
> 2x Samsung 840 PRO SSD in RAID 0
> 
> *RAM:*
> 2x 8GB G Skill Ripjaws X (in red)
> 
> *PSU:*
> Silverstone ST45SF-G
> 
> *Cooling:*
> Koolance VID-NXTTN GTX 780 waterblock
> XSPC EX120 & EX240 radiator
> XSPC full copper CPU block
> Swiftech MCP35X pump
> Technofront Nano res
> 3x GT AP-15s
> Bitspower fittings
> XSPC fill/drainports
> Clear Primochill tubing
> 
> I've done plenty of builds but never did water cooling. This will be my first.


Up your post count to more than 25 or you won't qualify for the contest. Also, you enter on the August giveaway.


----------



## mve1907

Cheers for the whole "list" thing Dgeorge1617, I didnt know about that feature


----------



## iamwardicus

Nothing much has changed in my dream upgrade. Hoping I win today as it'd be an amazing Birthday present for me!







Good Luck to all!


----------



## d6bmg

Guys, good luck to everyone for this month's contest.


----------



## pDimflAn

Good luck everyone


----------



## Colin0912

Yet again suspense is building good luck

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kyismaster

good luckers


----------



## stl drifter

good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mve1907*
> 
> Cheers for the whole "list" thing Dgeorge1617, I didnt know about that feature


No problem. Glad I could help


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

a new month, a new buildup of anticipation.


----------



## Kaiin2014

I got interested and did a little searching the post, To date there are 1000 posters on this thread, meaning there are 990-ish people who can win. Not counting the previous victors of this little hunger games of course! good luck everybody! And may the odds be ever in your favor!









Edit: there are apparently about 1000 or so unaccounted for posts that I guess I missed
seems the who posted counter does not go above 1000 posters so there could be a great many more posters than I could account for. yay.


----------



## Colin0912

That so sounds like hunger games quote lol


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaiin2014*
> 
> I got interested and did a little searching the post, To date there are 1000 posters on this thread, meaning there are 990-ish people who can win. Not counting the previous victors of this little hunger games of course! good luck everybody! And may the odds be ever in your favor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: there are apparently about 1000 or so unaccounted for posts that I guess I missed
> seems the who posted counter does not go above 1000 posters so there could be a great many more posters than I could account for. yay.


That and the fact that a lot of the ones you did account for aren't eligible because they don't meet the requirements of the contest. Like I have been trying to give everyone hope of, I think the OCN Staff probably have a whole separate list that they are keeping. I have faith that they know about the 1000 posters thing, and made sure to account for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> That so sounds like hunger games quote lol


That's because it basically is, just a little edited.


----------



## Purger

Maybe this time...


----------



## Kaiin2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That and the fact that a lot of the ones you did account for aren't eligible because they don't meet the requirements of the contest. Like I have been trying to give everyone hope of, I think the OCN Staff probably have a whole separate list that they are keeping. I have faith that they know about the 1000 posters thing, and made sure to account for it.


That is what I was figuring. I have seen a post in times past that alludes to that effect but I haven't seen one in a long while. On the whole, keeping track of the list has to be a bureaucratic nightmare, that just makes me appreciate the Admins even more for putting this contest on.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaiin2014*
> 
> That is what I was figuring. I have seen a post in times past that alludes to that effect but I haven't seen one in a long while. On the whole, keeping track of the list has to be a bureaucratic nightmare, that just makes me appreciate the Admins even more for putting this contest on.


Someone who shares my logic!


----------



## ghostrider85

i won!!!!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i won!!!!


InB4 19 pages of congrats


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i won!!!!


You did that with the 7950 contest you didn't win you troll


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> You did that with the 7950 contest you didn't win you troll


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i won!!!!


nice attempt to make people not check back for this month and getting a redraw...


----------



## ONE 2 NV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i won!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> InB4 19 pages of congrats


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> You did that with the 7950 contest you didn't win you troll


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nice attempt to make people not check back for this month and getting a redraw...


Well played good Sirs!


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Up your post count to more than 25 or you won't qualify for the contest. Also, you enter on the August giveaway.


Yeah, I realized both. I made my post regardless since I thought by the end of august I'd have those 25 posts.

I've been lurking on these forums for more than a year but never really made any contributions.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

any pc's from winners comming up for sale for next to nothing ?







*wishful thinking*

my 720 x3 is really outdated and i just don't have it in my budget for a new PC. Good used parts are A O.K. with me.


----------



## protzman

daddy needs a new pc! (well just some upgrades)







GL


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Good luck good luck good luck!!!
I know we all hope to win this awesome rig of our dreams
but at the end of every month, we are are happy for one of our community members who have been granted this privelege and honor


----------



## Hefner

yeah good luck everyone.


----------



## Shaba

Take luck!!!! err good luck!!!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Take luck!!!! err good luck!!!


Thank you, my good sir. I shall take all the luck available.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Thank you, my good sir. I shall take all the luck available.


Unless you're Irish, you'll be coming up short this month, I've already made my appeals to God and the Universe. I'll trade out my luck on winning the lottery to win this instead, lol.


----------



## dman811

I'm 75% Irish. And my birthday is this month.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm 75% Irish. And my birthday is this month.


Mine too this month.







And judging from previous posts, quite a few of other OCN users too!









A happy birthday to all of us...


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> any pc's from winners comming up for sale for next to nothing ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wishful thinking*
> 
> my 720 x3 is really outdated and i just don't have it in my budget for a new PC. Good used parts are A O.K. with me.


Mine sans the case, fans and hard drives, assuming I win anyway









Good luck everyone~


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

good luck everyone!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Hey b.day peeps,lets hope and see if 1 of us gets it-starsign leo-we rule august


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Mine too this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And judging from previous posts, quite a few of other OCN users too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A happy birthday to all of us...


Well you guys, good luck. I'll let one of you have this month. My birthday is next month, so that rig is mine.


----------



## b0sse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Mine too this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And judging from previous posts, quite a few of other OCN users too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A happy birthday to all of us...


August 23rd baby!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sse*
> 
> August 23rd baby!


The power of 11!

Sorry for the OT. Good luck everyone, and as someone else already quoted, "May the odds be ever in your favor."


----------



## stevebd62

when do they post winner?


----------



## xD4rkFire

They usually do it within the first week of the new month.


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Well you guys, good luck. I'll let one of you have this month. My birthday is next month, so that rig is mine.


no, no my birthday is also next month so i will be talking next months, guessing about 20-30 other people will say the same


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

we'll just have to split the parts into 20-30 pieces I'll start with the CPU


----------



## NeoReaper

Luck and patience is all we need now.


----------



## Pakmand

With all the birthday wishes, I'll be taking November FIRST! :O yes i wrote first, i know i suck :/

~Magnus


----------



## X-PREDATOR

This build wil be dedicated to my dad,he died a week bfore the 18 august 2yrs ago...i made 2 promises to him long bfor he died-1 ill always get hammered on my bday to remember the old hog 2-ill upgrade or build a new pc every2years in dedication to him...,so if i get to be this months or august winner,ill be able to let the big dog eat again...good luck and fortune 2 all


----------



## StormX2

my birthday august 7th, somehow my mom is sick again , bit this time atleast its not cancer, but unfortunately, 80% of my lives birthdays were spent with my mom on a hospital somewhere. hell even my best friend, my cat mikey died when he was 18 on my birthday. starting to be a very depressing day

oh and since I'm the only one working to support family, birthday gifts are non existent fir me

so come on ocn, help daddy get a new gpu


----------



## Fletcherea

Damn people its a community contest to get old members excited, and new members to join.
Dead family and developing country stuff is getting depressing.


----------



## MrSharkington

Good luck everyone


----------



## AtomTM

When is the August's winner going to be announced? Good luck to everyone. May the most deserving member win!


----------



## neo0031

It'll be announced when it is... There has been no set date, with previous winners being announced as quick as the first day of the month, others more or less a week into the month.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Damn people its a community contest to get old members excited, and new members to join.
> Dead family and developing country stuff is getting depressing.


i agree.cry me a river


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i agree.cry me a river


I wouldn't say cry me a river if I were you. Just put yourself in his shoes and see how much of that river you might have already produced.


----------



## GuilT1

I don't think posting sob stories will increase your odds of winning. Also, it's a real bummer to read in what is supposed to be a happy thread, full of excitement and possibilities. I'm sure every single one of us has a terrible story to tell, but this site and thread is definitely not the place.

Good luck y'all!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> I don't think posting sob stories will increase your odds of winning. Also, it's a real bummer to read in what is supposed to be a happy thread, full of excitement and possibilities. I'm sure every single one of us has a terrible story to tell, but this site and thread is definitely not the place.
> 
> Good luck y'all!


Agree. Let's keep it fun guys.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> When is the August's winner going to be announced? Good luck to everyone. May the most deserving member win!


August winner will be announced in September. July winner should be announced in a few days


----------



## Geran

Interesting...I've posted in this thread but my name isn't on the "The List".


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Interesting...I've posted in this thread but my name isn't on the "The List".


Yes you are, open the list -> press ctrl+f and type in Geran


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> my birthday august 7th, somehow my mom is sick again , bit this time atleast its not cancer, but unfortunately, 80% of my lives birthdays were spent with my mom on a hospital somewhere. hell even my best friend, my cat mikey died when he was 18 on my birthday. starting to be a very depressing day
> 
> oh and since I'm the only one working to support family, birthday gifts are non existent fir me
> 
> so come on ocn, help daddy get a new gpu






Hey man, cheer up!







I've got a friend Turner, he's going to be upgrading from a 6850 or a 6870, and he doesn't even wanna sell it (he's a bit lazy..)! Want it?


----------



## Rafa-K

This is really awesome thread, just reading about all of these members' rig dreams is really interesting.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> 
> Hey man, cheer up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a friend Turner, he's going to be upgrading from a 6850 or a 6870, and he doesn't even wanna sell it (he's a bit lazy..)! Want it?


I do! lol. It'd be a nice birthday present and upgrade from a 6670...









Haha, I'll show myself out...


----------



## NeoReaper

How do I see "The List" and am I on it? =p


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> How do I see "The List" and am I on it? =p


Climb a page or 2 and you'll see other people asking the same and getting answered... Alternatively, look at the latest thread photos on top right of each page.


----------



## Babbalabba

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AtomTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> August winner will be announced in September. July winner should be announced in a few days


My bad. I meant to say July.... :x Sorry.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I've decided if I win, I may do major mods to my current rig and fully WC it.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> My bad. I meant to say July.... :x Sorry.


i figured.....just wanted to clear the air


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Agreed.it aint my intension to make a sob story,its just stating a fact for me of what and why id like to win,and my heart goes out to all ya all with similar reason than my own and those who has to still live thru it...dude-tel ya mum that this guy from s.a is prayin 4 her ,.....again im sory if i made da peeps depressed,like i said,i was merely pointin why i want to win,its smthng my dad always askd-what wil yo do if you get enough bucks to go bonkers if i die or live,and yeah.....then some.good luck to all


----------



## Kimir

Oh dear, I want to win to get myself a pair of incoming GTX780 Lightning


----------



## ghostrider85

If i win i'll upgrade to rog impact and mercury s3! It would be so awesome! Then i will give away all the parts that will be replaced.


----------



## R3apR369

I'm going to go ahead and throw this out there about the whole "Am I on the list" question. Your amount of posts on *this* thread does not increase your chances of winning if your talking about random BS conversations. In which I feel most are. You gotta venture out into the OCN community!







 Go find people in the community who are in need of help diagnosing their system, or need help deciding what component to upgrade and why, or etc. Go that extra mile in adding information, links, pictures, and whatnot, and you will be noticed by the admins. Hopefully. I have my fair share of 'non-helpful' posts, but I also have posts where I will stick with an individual for hours or even days to solve a problem or question. It's all about the community people.









With this being said, Good Luck again to those who have put the time and commitment into this community.







To those who just dilly dally around to get 'post counts', I guess Good Luck to you as well.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and throw this out there about the whole "Am I on the list" question. Your amount of posts on *this* thread does not increase your chances of winning if your talking about random BS conversations. In which I feel most are. You gotta venture out into the OCN community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go find people in the community who are in need of help diagnosing their system, or need help deciding what component to upgrade and why, or etc. Go that extra mile in adding information, links, pictures, and whatnot, and you will be noticed by the admins. Hopefully. I have my fair share of 'non-helpful' posts, but I also have posts where I will stick with an individual for hours or even days to solve a problem or question. It's all about the community people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this being said, Good Luck again to those who have put the time and commitment into this community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To those who just dilly dally around to get 'post counts', I guess Good Luck to you as well.


you just say this is not random!







good luck


----------



## Moustache

good luck!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> you just say this is not random!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck


The list is not random. The drawing is


----------



## StormX2

I didn't see a list?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Ok the so called "list" is just who has replied to this thread posting their ultimate rig. That is all you have to do to enter into the contest assuming you meet the other requirements (25 HELPFUL posts, ETC.) Post your rig update it and forget about it and check back at the beginning of the month to congratulate the winner as I fell each winner deserves it. Its a great contest. to check the "List" follow these steps.
> 1. Click subscriptions (upper right corner)
> 2. CLick "threads" tab
> 3. Click the number next to the thread under the replies column.
> 
> For you visual people here is a picture tutorial. (disregard the kindergarten hand writing)
> 
> 
> This is what will pop up:


You can also go to the subsection rather than subscriptions and find the same info.

Apparently the list only counts the top 1000 posters but don't worry as Admin, Chipp and the Huddler team have access to a lot more data points than that.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can also go to the subsection rather than subscriptions and find the same info.
> 
> Apparently the list only counts the top 1000 posters but don't worry as *Admin, Chipp and the Huddler team have access to a lot more data points than that*.


'cause they work for the NSA


----------



## StormX2

oh that's what they meant by list


----------



## AtomTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> i figured.....just wanted to clear the air

















Thanks!

And let's see who is July's winner ! "fingers crossed [hope 'ey don't break]









Cheers


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can also go to the subsection rather than subscriptions and find the same info.
> 
> Apparently the list only counts the top 1000 posters but don't worry as Admin, Chipp and the Huddler team have access to a lot more data points than that.


Thanks for clearing that up B&B. I figured that since this whole "Am I on the list" thing started, as web admins should have access to a lot more than is just shown.









Awesome vampire.


----------



## Derpinheimer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> oh that's what they meant by list


heh, now im paranoid as i cant find myself on that list.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> heh, now im paranoid as i cant find myself on that list.


Go back to this post where B&B told us that the OCN staff have access to much more than we do.


----------



## neo565

Why am I not on THE LIST?!?


----------



## neo565

Oh wait I'm on the list now.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Why am I not on THE LIST?!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Oh wait I'm on the list now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> heh, now im paranoid as i cant find myself on that list.
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to this post where B&B told us that the OCN staff have access to much more than we do.
Click to expand...


----------



## ibleedspeed

I am on the list man! lulz... updated post # 673 to haswell. but will likely update again when 780 lightning,s drop. good luck ocn,ers.


----------



## Spritanium

Looks like we all have about a 0.1% chance of winning---I can live with those odds.

Gettin' pumped.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Welp, I only had to tweak my Ultimate Rig a bit this time.


----------



## StormX2

^ No laptops =(

c'mon daddy needs a new GPU


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> I am probably going to get alot of haters for this. But I've changed my dream rig. If I win I just want a 15inch Retina Display Macbook Pro. I don't game anymore and I use Mac OSX for work and I am constantly at school. I know there are many Apple haters but I don't want to hear it from any of you, because quite frankly your opinions don't matter to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/configure/ME664LL/A?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: 2.4 GHZ Intel i7
> Storage: 512GB Flash
> RAM: 8gb
> etc.
> 
> I'll use my student discount to lower the price by $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total: $2400


I do not think laptop are allowed in this contest


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> ^ No laptops =(
> 
> c'mon daddy needs a new GPU


No laptops!?







I am constantly traveling and I don't even game! I have no need for a desktop. Oh wellllllll.......


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> No laptops!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am constantly traveling and I don't even game! I have no need for a desktop. Oh wellllllll.......


if you win, I will gladly accept ;p

But yah, it would be nice to do a laptop instead as well


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> if you win, I will gladly accept ;p
> 
> But yah, it would be nice to do a laptop instead as well


Well it says they can just send you the funds through pay pal.. so there is still hope!!


----------



## mistermenphis22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> Well it says they can just send you the funds through pay pal.. so there is still hope!!


Maybe maybe. You could always get a custom laptop!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> Well it says they can just send you the funds through pay pal.. so there is still hope!!


You, sir, are a good looking taco...


----------



## GermanyChris

Sold the Mac Pro x2

Could use a desktop!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*
> 
> I am probably going to get alot of haters for this. But I've changed my dream rig. If I win I just want a 15inch Retina Display Macbook Pro. I don't game anymore and I use Mac OSX for work and I am constantly at school. I know there are many Apple haters but I don't want to hear it from any of you, because quite frankly your opinions don't matter to me!


The capitalist in me is impressed with Apple. The geek in me hates the products









I'd say the money is, really, for someone willing to post a build log and share the experience with everyone. Custom laptop/MacBook wouldn't give that opportunity, and the latter could cause quite a rage...

I'm going to have to recommend Hackintosh if you want a hope of being given $2500.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Just updating mine as I decided this would be a good time to try out a full custom loop.
> 
> *PCpartpicker link*
> 
> *CASE*
> AZZA Genesis 9000 CSAZ-9000W White
> 
> *CPU*
> AMD FX-8320 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+
> 
> *Motherboard*
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX
> 
> *GPU*
> 2 x XFX Core Edition FX-787A-CNFC Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16
> 
> *PSU*
> Coolmax 1200W ATX12V v2.3 /EPS 12V v2.92
> 
> *HDD*
> Mushkin Enhanced Chronos MKNSSDCR180GB 2.5" 180GB
> 3 x Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB
> 
> *RAM*
> 2 x CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866
> 
> *Cooling*
> XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
> XSPC EX360 Crossflow Radiator
> XSPC EX240 Radiator
> XSPC Acrylic Reservoir/Pump Combo
> 2 x EK Radeon 7870 GTX VGA Liquid Cooling Block
> 
> *Total*: $2,161.87
> 
> *Final change to this. Will leave it as is for the next few months.*


Upgrade to 7950´s, and a 8350, then you have my approval


----------



## Gbruenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I'd say the money is, really, for someone willing to post a build log and share the experience with everyone.


Feels to me like that is a major point of this contest, so that people can build a brand new computer and not just order a prebuilt online. Although I do see how some people may not need a desktop because of traveling a lot.


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Upgrade to 7950´s, and a 8350, then you have my approval


you and your amd 8350 and 7950s







trust you lol hope you having nice trip


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Upgrade to 7950´s, and a 8350, then you have my approval


I'll see how much that ups the price. Not out for anybodies approval







,

and in most cases I dont see the benefit of a few Mhz for the increased price. Although the 7950's have dropped in price since I looked last.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I'll see how much that ups the price. Not out for anybodies approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> and in most cases I dont see the benefit of a few Mhz for the increased price. Although the 7950's have dropped in price since I looked last.


You still have $350 left... that's impressive control, I'd have spent every penny I got (and probably more). But then again I am in Britain, where everything costs far too much.


----------



## ledzepp3

I have been freakin' glued to this thread..


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> You still have $350 left... that's impressive control, I'd have spent every penny I got (and probably more). But then again I am in Britain, where everything costs far too much.


I did make the edit to my post. Got them all and I'm still under. lol. Not counting the discounts and such either.

Now I just need to find water blocks for the 7950's.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I have been freakin' glued to this thread..


lol not long now! winner within 2 days


----------



## jeffro37

I'm betting that they won't announce a winner til tomorrow. Don't see them doing it on a Sunday afternoon. That's just my opinion tho.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> I'm betting that they won't announce a winner til tomorrow. Don't see them doing it on a Sunday afternoon. That's just my opinion tho.


What? it's Monday and the clock says 1:26


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i love the smell of thermal paste in the morning


----------



## Shaba

I have determined the formula for winning the lottery:

be the biggest ******* you can be or be retired

the formula for winning this contest....

I think I need to sacrifice a goat or a sheep but maybe the ole tried and true rabbits foot and horseshoe will do

either way, the reveal of who wins couldnt come soon enough!


----------



## ACMH-K

I have lost complete hope in winning anything online. Oh well, I tried.
Congrats to whomever it is for the month of July.


----------



## darwing

When do they post last months winner







I'm in Boston on vacation and was checking to see if I won lol ?


----------



## dman811

They post it whenever they decide to post it, it is usually within the first week though.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

It's my birthday next week







could only hope for such a present









GOOD LUCK ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Say i'm picked *ultra luck* i can still make final changes before they are finalized right?


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> Say i'm picked *ultra luck* i can still make final changes before they are finalized right?


NO YOU MUST STICK TO IT 100%!!
Naw, you can still change it even after you win.


----------



## chrisguitar

I'm so angry at Aus right now. $2500 for you Americans gets you amazing 1150 and 2011 rigs where as in Australia it gets me a half done 2011 rig or an 1150 rig (which isn't really ultimate from my 2500k).

Oh well I'd sell my computer, then buy a whole new one, I love building computers from ground up its so much fun







maybe I should get like 7 small ones and do that then XD


----------



## cptnighthawk666

my dog died and its my birthday jj lol.good luck all


----------



## AlDyer

Prepare 4 tomorrow. It's my birthday and they will announce me as a winner. The mayans have predicted this. Just like the end of the world (or not)


----------



## stevebd62

according to the naysayers on youtube WW3 was supposed to of started on the 4th and i needed to upgrade so i could bone up on MW3 so I'd be ready for this armageddon so I'm glad it's obviously (WW3) been postponed I'll stick with BF3 on my present rig until I do win.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> supposed to *of* started


have


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> according to the naysayers on youtube WW3 was supposed to of started on the 4th and i needed to upgrade so i could bone up on MW3 so I'd be ready for this armageddon so I'm glad it's obviously (WW3) been postponed I'll stick with BF3 on my present rig until I do win.


war hu yea......what is it good for?absolutely nothing.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> war hu yea......what is it good for?absolutely nothing.


games? Imagine games if there were no wars... Penguin Surfers - best RPG of all time, man!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> games? Imagine games if there were no wars... Penguin Surfers - best RPG of all time, man!


yea the guy who wrote that song obviously never played fps games


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> have


regional dialect like 'aint" "pert near" and "reckon" ya'll know what I mean


----------



## SweetPotato

Just entering now unfortunately, I'm kinda new here, although I signed up a while back. Hope for luck!


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetPotato*
> 
> Just entering now unfortunately, I'm kinda new here, although I signed up a while back. Hope for luck!


Hit 20 USEFUL posts please!















EDIT (666 POST FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## SweetPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Hit 20 USEFUL posts please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT (666 POST FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


lel

I'm already helping people in the Intel CPU section, will probably hit the 25 required by tomorrow.


----------



## steelbom

It's my birthday every day this week.

/j
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> have
> 
> 
> 
> regional dialect like 'aint" "pert near" and "reckon" ya'll know what I mean
Click to expand...

Don't everyone be sayin' "aint" n "reckon"?


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It's my birthday every day this week.
> 
> /j
> Don't everyone be sayin' "aint" n "reckon"?


I say ain't as its useful, not sure about reckon.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> I say ain't as its useful, not sure about reckon.


I reckon it's the same thing with 'reckon'







The problem with using "of" instead of "have" is that a word "of" already exists and has a different meaning.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Don't everyone be sayin' "aint" n "reckon"?


...I say both. Coworkers like my Southernisms.


----------



## stevebd62

tomater, tamato look at ther signature and the avatar 'nuff said


----------



## ronnin426850




----------



## gdubc

I love the "mood cycle" on this thread. Its the same every month.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I love the "mood cycle" on this thread. Its the same every month.


People getting excited by the start of a new month awaiting the answer on who won for the month and then dissapointed when the winner has been chosen. Cause it's not themselves?


----------



## gdubc

Yeah. I am the same in that respect! Then there is the 'i never win nothin' crowd. Its just all too funny. Keeps me checking in!


----------



## Purger

Any minute now...


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

So it's everybody's birthday this week or someone dying? What is this madness?


----------



## Colin0912

i think august is just popular month for birthdays tbh


----------



## BBEG

Nine month after traditional snow-in months? Hm...


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> i think august is just *popular month for birthdays* tbh


Christmas holidays...happiness everywhere...lots of spare time...not having to get up early next morning...and people has to release the tension of having to visit the political family somehow


----------



## exzacklyright

They're not gonna announce another winner till the previous winner gets sorted out. Admin hasn't been online. There's no point to announce an August winner if July's still hasn't been able to order parts or anything.


----------



## CasperGS

It would be sooo cool if they made all of us a winner on xmas...


----------



## d6bmg

So, who's the winner of this month?? Not announced yet?


----------



## Colin0912

Not Announced Yet


----------



## ozlay

some of y'all are running some old rigs and you guys running the old rigs need it more then me so good luck to those with the older rigs


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can also go to the subsection rather than subscriptions and find the same info.
> 
> Apparently the list only counts the top 1000 posters but don't worry as Admin, Chipp and the Huddler team have access to a lot more data points than that.


"More" as in "all"? I think i have just a couple posts back in January. I would hope us early adopters are still being considered.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> "More" as in "all"? I think i have just a couple posts back in January. I would hope us early adopters are still being considered.


I would imagine the Huddler API and/or admin interface offers a lot of features that are not exposed to forum members. This should make querying for all members who posted possible. Even if that's not the case, a simple script can be written to get all the names.


----------



## LazarusIV

I don't understand why I'm not showing up in the replies thread at all but I've posted on here a few times, first time being the middle of July... anyway hopefully this one will count! Dang! ;P

P.S. Updated my rig a lil


----------



## dman811

If you "am I on the list" posters would read what Bitemarks and bloodstains wrote not even a full 2 days ago, then you would know that the higher OCN staff such as Admin and Chipp as well as the Huddler team have access to so much more of this forum than we do, including the amount of posts that can be seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can also go to the subsection rather than subscriptions and find the same info.
> 
> Apparently the list only counts the top 1000 posters but don't worry as Admin, Chipp and the Huddler team have access to a lot more data points than that.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If you "am I on the list" posters would read what Bitemarks and bloodstains wrote not even a full 2 days ago, then you would know that the higher OCN staff such as Admin and Chipp as well as the Huddler team have access to so much more of this forum than we do, including the amount of posts that can be seen.


Some people don't like scrolling up/climbing threads, albeit being on a forum. And when other users point out what you suggested, said users are seen as impatient and mean.

And somehow another user would ask the same question another time with the answer post not far from where they're posting, almost trolling really. And thus it continues.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Some people don't like scrolling up/climbing threads, albeit being on a forum. And when other users point out what you suggested, said users are seen as impatient and mean.
> 
> And somehow another user would ask the same question another time with the answer post not far from where they're posting, almost trolling really. And thus it continues.


Alot more and all are two different terms. Perhaps you should read more carefully yourself. I work in lab all day as a chemist trying to make discoveries and come home to two young children all night. You can up scroll to your hearts content.. I will post and ask the question.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Alot more and all are two different terms. Perhaps you should read more carefully yourself. I work in lab all day as a chemist trying to make discoveries and come home to two young children all night. You can up scroll to your hearts content.. I will post and ask the question.


Almost sounds like we're seeing the signpost to "woe is me-ville" again. There's a search function on this forum. It's right at the top of the page. Just use your words.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Alot more and all are two different terms. Perhaps you should read more carefully yourself. I work in lab all day as a chemist trying to make discoveries and come home to two young children all night. You can up scroll to your hearts content.. I will post and ask the question.


You must not be worth a crap as a research chemist if you're too lazy to even use a simple search this forum link... And quit complaining and being so lazy, I work 12 hours a day 6 days a week in a factory and pay my own way through school, taking 15 hours a semester... I still make Dean's List (3.77 cumulative half-way through my Junior year of classes) every term and manage to have a social life. You'll never hear me complain about having to work hard, but then again my parents taught me that the only way to get anywhere or anything that you want from life is to work hard and earn it yourself. You seemingly have a pretty good life, you have a good job that doesn't require you to get covered in grime and grease all day, you seem to live comfortably and have some fair disposable income, and you have a family to boot, stop complaining.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Alot more and all are two different terms. Perhaps you should read more carefully yourself. I work in lab all day as a chemist trying to make discoveries and come home to two young children all night. You can up scroll to your hearts content.. I will post and ask the question.


You sir. seem slightly self entitled.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Alot more and all are two different terms. Perhaps you should read more carefully yourself. I work in lab all day as a chemist trying to make discoveries and come home to two young children all night. You can up scroll to your hearts content.. I will post and ask the question.


I will scroll to my heart's content, thank you very much. I didn't know I was allowed until your post.

I was not pointing at any particular user to be under attack, so don't put yourself in the spot light.

I was merely pointing out how many users were asking the same things about how to access a "list" that has been explained, which doesn't show all of the users, and how Admin and Co will be able to see properly who has entered, but has been asked for too many times in the last few days. So frequent, that it is very possible to find the "answer" if one simply looked a few posts above.









I'm sorry you're having to work all day at a hard job and come home to kids and what not. But that's clearly not what this is about.

Just remember this is a free giveaway by the awesome OCN Admin and Co and nobody is entitled to "I WANNA KNOW IF I AM ON L33T LIST". I'm not saying you are, sir. Nor am I saying anybody is in the "right". Just saying, answer was there if one was to... scroll up. That was all I said really.

/end contradicting rant.


----------



## hawkeye071292

I try to keep up with this thread as much as possible, but it seems like it gets 100 posts a day. Thats rather hard to keep up with lol. I would rather read 100 posts of other things related to this site than a contest for a new rig. I would love a new shiny intel build, dont get me wrong, but there is quite a bit of spam on this thread that we are all adding to.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> As fast as these forums move sometimes I can't blame a guy for not looking or trying to catch up. And about the search function, if he knew someone had already answered it that would be a valid response but I imagine he doesn't have time to continually check the forum (in which case there wouldn't be an issue in the first place) to find out someone had answered the question. Not everyone has hours and hours of downtime to catch up on 100 pages from 1 thread... not mad bro, just sayin'


but the answer to his question is just a few posts up. can't you at least read 10 posts back?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> but the answer to his question is just a few posts up. can't you at least read 10 posts back?


My question was asked to bitemarks and he was quoted.. Everyone else seems to answer for him.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

listen guys put the swords away.this is supposed to be a happy place


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> My question was asked to bitemarks and he was quoted.. Everyone else seems to answer for him.


Bitemarks is on vacation so good luck getting an answer from him.


----------



## chrisguitar

How about everyone just wait patiently and hope that someone else gains a lot of happiness and joy from winning more so than you.

I for one would love to auction the system off for a charity, although I'd need to know by an OCN member if I could do that (assuming I win).

(not saying people who don't do that are selfish its just annoying to see so many posts about people complaining about waiting for a free contest (relative to money not time and etc) to be drawn every month.

Please people, just wait.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> listen guys put the swords away.this is supposed to be a happy place


THIS. IS. overclocknet?

http://firstyearlmd.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/this-is-sparta.jpg


----------



## barkinos98

In a hope for this month too


----------



## navynuke499

should be announced soon, here is to hoping yet again.


----------



## neo0031

Fingers crossed and crossed again!!!









(Also spam reported.)


----------



## lordhinton

usually 6th day, gl guys


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Good luck to all, and to whomever receives the good news tomorrow or Wednesday, enjoy the win, I look forward to the build log.


----------



## PR-Imagery

this thread always amuses me


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> this thread always amuses me


^This. Seems like it's filled with little kids


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> this thread always amuses me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> ^This. Seems like it's filled with little kids


That's the impression I suppose.


----------



## NeoReaper

Its 23:30 here... I don't know why I am soo tired, this seems early to me.
Anyways... Time is short!


----------



## lordhinton

This is early haha


----------



## Destrto

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Can't we all just get along?






When it's us all in the runnings to win this much in PC parts, probably not..







I just wish everyone luck


----------



## jeffro37

Man i thought there was a winner with this many subs I keep getting from this thread. I'm gonna have to unsubscribe from this thread at the end of every month now, at least til they announce a winner. This thread is full of post that should not be here in my opinion, but that is how i feel tho.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> 
> When it's us all in the runnings to win this much in PC parts, probably not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish everyone luck


I understand that this is a big sweepstakes type deal. But you all have to remember, you chose to enter, and turning around and complaining about not being able to keep up with a contest or giveaway like this is just.. well, not cool. No different than offering to help a friend with whatever, and then complaining when it turns out to be more hassle than you originally expected. Just remember, you guys/gals chose to be a part of this.. Don't complain about it.

/rant

EDIT: Not trying to rile anyone up again.. Lets let this die down and get back focused on the Contest. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> *but....I was forced to enter at gunpoint....*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/150_50#post_18999705


Made me smile.







Thanks.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> this thread always amuses me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> ^This. Seems like it's filled with little kids


little kid in a candy store


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> little kid in a candy store


OMG OMG OMG I want quad Titans OMG, is that PSU fine? It's fine, which RAM should I go with? I'll just go with the RAM I LIKE! It's MY rig!
*Draw the winner already!!!* OMG still no winner WHAT's going ON?? I should win this for my cat mr.Shuberts who died. 6 years ago!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Too late this little kid on da block is claiming this win-ooh ya wana "TI-TAN" those bolts a bit 1 of them is about to blow... gimme 2 780's 3 30 inch dell ultrasharps and all the money in the world...good luck to all...


----------



## lordhinton

All I want out of it is a fancy graphics card and a monitor.. not had that for about a year now


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> OMG OMG OMG I want quad Titans OMG, is that PSU fine? It's fine, which RAM should I go with? I'll just go with the RAM I LIKE! It's MY rig!
> *Draw the winner already!!!* OMG still no winner WHAT's going ON?? I should win this for my cat mr.Shuberts who died. 6 years ago!


You sir has captured the essence perfectly.


----------



## nazarein

Julys winner was likely chosen and contacted by now, with admins waiting for a response.


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein*
> 
> Julys winner was likely chosen and contacted by now, with admins waiting for a response.


Don't say that! Thats crazy talk! I haven't had a PM!!! Still waiting! Haha just kidding, Good Luck to whoever does win


----------



## lordhinton

I'm sure they will post here first


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> I'm sure they will post here first


Yeah, that's what I think too... But who knows..


----------



## xioros

Please make we win









I'd love an extra budget for my Monolith casemod


----------



## MetallicAcid

I am sure that I will win the rig contest this month!

There would be another OCN exclusive mod coming your way









MetallicAcid


----------



## protzman

A 9000 dollar computer -___-


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> A 9000 dollar computer -___-


Quad Titans... That's just... Nobody will ever need quad Titans. By the time you require THAT much processing power, Dx11 will be ancient.

Not to mention the 8 HDDs...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Thanks admin for the chance to get a decent setup, here is my 'pie in the sky'
> 
> Within the confines of the 2500 USD budget, i would get:
> 
> CPU
> i7 3930K - 569.99
> 
> Graphics
> GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB (reference model EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR) -999.99
> 
> Power
> CORSAIR HX Series HX850 -169.99
> 
> Motherboard
> Gigabyte Z87X-OC Review-248,99
> 
> RAM
> CORSAIR Dominator 16GB -119.99
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 830 SSD 256 GB -159.99
> 
> Cooling
> Kryographics for GTX TITAN acrylic glass edition, nickel plated version - 140.00
> 
> All Neweg prices except the GPU block which is from Aquacomputer
> 
> Grand total=2449.94 approx


hey
not to blow your bubble or anything but that board wont work with that cpu, different sockets


----------



## hawkeye071292

I would probably freak out if I got a PM today while I was at work haha


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> A 9000 dollar computer -___-


You apparently missed my sigrig. That doesn't cover half...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> You apparently missed my sigrig. That doesn't cover half...


Well, granted a lot of it is accessories and speakers/monitors. Have you started that build yet, or is that a stock pic from somewhere?


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I would probably freak out if I got a PM today while I was at work haha


i have had the exact same thought every month since January. I will probably go home early just to celebrate if it happened


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Well, granted a lot of it is accessories and speakers/monitors. Have you started that build yet, or is that a stock pic from somewhere?


Click the link in my sig. It's finished, pretty much for months.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Who won in July? It isn't listed in the OP.


----------



## Sainesk

Admin should totally pm everyone as a late April Fools...message title: you just won! An entry into our survey of why you like OCN so much...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Click the link in my sig. It's finished, pretty much for months.


Ah ok thats what I was wondering. Didnt know if it was a proposed build or not. I do love the look of that case though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Who won in July? It isn't listed in the OP.


They haven't posted last months results yet, thats why people are anxious lol.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Ah ok thats what I was wondering. Didnt know if it was a proposed build or not. I do love the look of that case though!
> They haven't posted last months results yet, thats why people are anxious lol.


So wait, we are over a month behind? In other words, two possible winners this month?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> So wait, we are over a month behind? In other words, two possible winners this month?


No, they post the results late. So at the beginning of August they post Julys, and at the beggining of sept they will post this current month of august


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Ah ok thats what I was wondering. Didnt know if it was a proposed build or not. I do love the look of that case though!


Used to love it, until I realized that it's absurdly heavy when filled and nearly impossible for one person to move due to its awkward shape. Too bad DD is defunct now. Anyway, proposed rig update was for upgrades I need since I'm running out of HDD space and want another Titan.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Used to love it, until I realized that it's absurdly heavy when filled and nearly impossible for one person to move due to its awkward shape. Too bad DD is defunct now. Anyway, proposed rig update was for upgrades I need since I'm running out of HDD space and want another Titan.


That is one reason why I love my lanboy air. Easy move handles on the top xD

You could probably weld some handle bars on the top of yours!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> That is one reason why I love my lanboy air. Easy move handles on the top xD
> 
> You could probably weld some handle bars on the top of yours!


Built a computer in one of those for a friend last week. Seems like a solid case, especially for lans.

Being acrylic that is a "no go." I'm likely going to scrap it and have a local machine shop CNC an all steel or aluminum version so I can put casters and handles on it. Thankfully I have the cad files for it since most of the panels are custom. Should push it over 200lbs, but with casters it's not a big deal except when taking it to lans, Lifting heavy objects is what friends are for, right?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Built a computer in one of those for a friend last week. Seems like a solid case, especially for lans.
> 
> Being acrylic that is a "no go." I'm likely going to scrap it and have a local machine shop CNC an all steel or aluminum version so I can put casters and handles on it. Thankfully I have the cad files for it since most of the panels are custom. Should push it over 200lbs, but with casters it's not a big deal except when taking it to lans, Lifting heavy objects is what friends are for, right?


I move mine from my living room to my bedroom a lot. I used to take it with me to friends houses and what not but its really a great case for mobility! Especially since I live on the second floor xD I cant believe they discontinued it on newegg. I dont really like the antec 300/900/1200 cases, but I got that lanboy air about a year and a half ago or so. Great case, easy to move stuff around. Its just a little hard to route some of my cables in it. Its jam packed since I added a second 660TI in it.

I love the suspension mounts for the hard drive bays.


----------



## Spritanium

Guys I don't think I'd be able to handle it if I actually won.

I'd probably start screaming.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Guys I don't think I'd be able to handle it if I actually won.
> 
> I'd probably start screaming.


I'll take that burden from you then, don't worry. I would never let a fellow OCNer be burdened with such fear and doubts in their own reaction!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Guys I don't think I'd be able to handle it if I actually won.
> 
> I'd probably start screaming.


You're not alone lol


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I'll take that burden from you then, don't worry. I would never let a fellow OCNer be burdened with such fear and doubts in their own reaction!


Haha! I would probably leave work a little early... Or just plan out my awesome rig out on the clock. Yea I like that idea better!


----------



## MrGrievous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Haha! I would probably leave work a little early... Or just plan out my awesome rig out on the clock. Yea I like that idea better!


Lol I would do it on the clock as well


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Haha! I would probably leave work a little early... Or just plan out my awesome rig out on the clock. Yea I like that idea better!


I already have planned out how I'd react though.










Receives PM/email notification
Goes on this thread to check it hasn't been redrawn (trauma from 7950 giveaway thread, lol)
Heart beats really quick
Screencap the news and share with girlfriend/bros/mother
Check no one's in the house
Run around screaming YES YES YES OMG YES
Then reply to PM concerning parts list
Then have a cold shower to calm it all down
Sounds good to me.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I already have planned out how I'd react though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receives PM/email notification
> Goes on this thread to check it hasn't been redrawn (trauma from 7950 giveaway thread, lol)
> Heart beats really quick
> Screencap the news and share with girlfriend/bros/mother
> Check no one's in the house
> Run around screaming YES YES YES OMG YES
> Then reply to PM concerning parts list
> Then have a cold shower to calm it all down
> Sounds good to me.


Nice.









I've planned out not to plan out how I would react.







(which I suppose is still a plan......)

Go wherever my excitement takes me. Which will probably depend on if my boss is looking over my shoulder or not.


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> [*] Goes on this thread to check it hasn't been redrawn (trauma from 7950 giveaway thread, lol)
> quote]
> 
> What happend to Trauma? why it was redrawn


----------



## cptnighthawk666

1-i would check to see if i am not dreaming by punching myself in the face a few times
2-grab a bag of ice for my face if i am not dreaming
3-sit at my computer and cry for a bit
4-yell "i won i won i won"while running in circles until i pass out
5-thank ocn
6-cry some more
7-revise parts list
8-eat some corn pops
9-poop
10-then cry some more


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I already have planned out how I'd react though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receives PM/email notification
> Goes on this thread to check it hasn't been redrawn (trauma from 7950 giveaway thread, lol)
> Heart beats really quick
> Screencap the news and share with girlfriend/bros/mother
> Check no one's in the house
> Run around screaming YES YES YES OMG YES
> Then reply to PM concerning parts list
> Then have a cold shower to calm it all down
> Sounds good to me.


I have a similar plan but I plan to run around naked around my house shedding clothes as I scream in triumph. My excitement may take me out into the yard for all the neighbors to enjoy the glory with me. I would end it all by sitting at my computer and meticulously planning each part and weighing if I REALLY want them or not before sending my requested parts to be purchased.


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> 1-i would check to see if i am not dreaming by punching myself in the face a few times
> 2-grab a bag of ice for my face if i am not dreaming
> 3-sit at my computer and cry for a bit
> 4-yell "i won i won i won"while running in circles until i pass out
> 5-thank ocn
> 6-cry some more
> 7-revise parts list
> 8-eat some corn pops
> 9-poop
> 10-then cry some more






Wouldn't you wanna poop, and _then_ eat some corn pops? Or you could multitask and cry and poop at the same time.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> 1-i would check to see if i am not dreaming by punching myself in the face a few times
> 2-grab a bag of ice for my face if i am not dreaming
> 3-sit at my computer and cry for a bit
> 4-yell "i won i won i won"while running in circles until i pass out
> 5-thank ocn
> 6-cry some more
> 7-revise parts list
> 8-eat some corn pops
> *9-poop*
> 10-then cry some more


"I was so full of awesomeness I had to poop it all."


----------



## cptnighthawk666

poopcrying...sounds doable


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FCSElite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> [*] Goes on this thread to check it hasn't been redrawn (trauma from 7950 giveaway thread, lol)
> quote]
> 
> What happend to Trauma? why it was redrawn
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it was nothing. I was drawn in a method where I had an unintended advantage and had PM sent to me, and then another PM explaining how I didn't win the freebie and was redrawn.
> 
> It was all good. No harm done and the card went to somebody else who'd make awesome use of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now I'd be more cautious to check stuff if I've been told I've won something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is also why I'm feeling lucky this month. It was as if that was a foreshadowing for me to win this...
Click to expand...


----------



## barkinos98

If i won i probably would shout like a little kid
and people would just stare at me


----------



## AtomTM

If I won, I'd first slap myself a couple of times to make sure I ain't dreaming. Then with a Red Indian War Cry I'd go on a rampage of shouting and whooping!


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> poopcrying...sounds doable






I'd probably be so excited that I'd poop in my pants (only kidding)... But I'd probably _almost_ shat my pants


----------



## legoman786

My reaction? Similar to Nintendo 64 kid. 'Nuff said.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> 
> I'd probably be so excited that I'd poop in my pants (only kidding)... But I'd probably _almost_ shat my pants


Wait for the news while sitting on a crapper with a phone/tablet/etc, and you'll get the best of both worlds if you win.









Prepare to do that for next month. This month's mine.


----------



## BBEG

The correct reaction would be to praise Cthulhu for victory and build a multi-armed GPU system in His name.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Oh my darlin oh my darlin pc parts....if i had to win,ill get a passport and plane ticket to meet ocn in person...


----------



## Fletcherea

I'd build 1 of 12 ultimate rigs


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> I'd build 1 of 12 ultimate rigs






No pooping at all?


----------



## protzman

Updated for less money and some sexier parts! MY GOODNESS I'D LOVE TO WIN!!!


----------



## lordhinton

man i love







talk


----------



## The Storm

The suspense is starting to make people crazy.


----------



## ledzepp3

Me. I'm going nuts


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i'm gonna go britny if i do not win.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i'm gonna go britny if i do not win.


Haha, YouTube video or it doesn't happen... which would of course force the rest of us to declare shenanigans... I have my broom at a handy arm's reach... and waiting...


----------



## dr.evil

peopel need to stop posting here other things that is not their rig, do a thread about how crazy are you for this contest in fact make it another contest!


----------



## dr.evil

double post, erase please


----------



## dr.evil

peopel need to stop posting here other things that is not their rig, do a thread about how crazy are you for this contest in fact make it another contest!


----------



## BBEG

Don't be no cloud on a sunny day...


----------



## MrGrievous

Man this is probably the 10th time today I looked at this thread lol and it keeps increasing each day.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Don't be no cloud on a sunny day...


true hurt!


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Changing my build for the last time:
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K $340
> 
> ASRock Z87E-ITX $165
> 
> EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 $365
> 
> CORSAIR AX850 $180
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) $148
> 
> SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB x2 $350
> 
> Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (Full Version) - OEM $140
> 
> Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT - 100mm $30
> 
> EK EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1L - Clear $15
> 
> Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC2) x10 $90
> 
> Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump & CPU Waterblock Combo - Sockets 2011 (APD2-2011) $136
> 
> Black Ice GTX Xtreme M184 Radiator - Black $65
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Single 140mm Radiator $50
> 
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - Elegant White (PFLEXA-12-W) 2.50x2 $5
> 
> XSPC Razor nVidia GTX 670 Full Coverage VGA Block $105
> 
> Fractal Node 304 Black $80
> 
> Swiftech Helix 140mm x 25mm Z-Bearing Fan - 1500 RPM (HELIX-140-BW) x2 $22
> 
> Fractal Design R2 92mm x 25mm Silent Series Fan - 1300 RPM (FD-FAN-SSR2-92) x2 $22
> 
> Acer S241HLbmid Black 24" $180
> 
> Grand Total: $2488
> 
> Good luck to all!


Pretty sure you're still going to change it.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Changing my build for the last time:
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K $340
> 
> ASRock Z87E-ITX $165
> 
> EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 $365
> 
> CORSAIR AX850 $180
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) $148
> 
> SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB x2 $350
> 
> Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (Full Version) - OEM $140
> 
> Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT - 100mm $30
> 
> EK EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1L - Clear $15
> 
> Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC2) x10 $90
> 
> Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump & CPU Waterblock Combo - Sockets 2011 (APD2-2011) $136
> 
> Black Ice GTX Xtreme M184 Radiator - Black $65
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Single 140mm Radiator $50
> 
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - Elegant White (PFLEXA-12-W) 2.50x2 $5
> 
> XSPC Razor nVidia GTX 670 Full Coverage VGA Block $105
> 
> Fractal Node 304 Black $80
> 
> Swiftech Helix 140mm x 25mm Z-Bearing Fan - 1500 RPM (HELIX-140-BW) x2 $22
> 
> Fractal Design R2 92mm x 25mm Silent Series Fan - 1300 RPM (FD-FAN-SSR2-92) x2 $22
> 
> Acer S241HLbmid Black 24" $180
> 
> Grand Total: $2488
> 
> Good luck to all!


Why not a GTX 770 for a little more?


----------



## ledzepp3

WHERE IS YOU ADMIN?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Changing my build for the last time:
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K $340
> 
> ASRock Z87E-ITX $165
> 
> EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 $365
> 
> CORSAIR AX850 $180
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) $148
> 
> SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB x2 $350
> 
> Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (Full Version) - OEM $140
> 
> Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT - 100mm $30
> 
> EK EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1L - Clear $15
> 
> Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC2) x10 $90
> 
> Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump & CPU Waterblock Combo - Sockets 2011 (APD2-2011) $136
> 
> Black Ice GTX Xtreme M184 Radiator - Black $65
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Single 140mm Radiator $50
> 
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - Elegant White (PFLEXA-12-W) 2.50x2 $5
> 
> XSPC Razor nVidia GTX 670 Full Coverage VGA Block $105
> 
> Fractal Node 304 Black $80
> 
> Swiftech Helix 140mm x 25mm Z-Bearing Fan - 1500 RPM (HELIX-140-BW) x2 $22
> 
> Fractal Design R2 92mm x 25mm Silent Series Fan - 1300 RPM (FD-FAN-SSR2-92) x2 $22
> 
> Acer S241HLbmid Black 24" $180
> 
> Grand Total: $2488
> 
> Good luck to all!


The APD2 won't mount to the Z87 mobo without a backplate, and lga 2011 version is the same as a regular APD2 but without any backplate...


----------



## Awsan

Can i win please?


----------



## Phelan

Posting for some 777 WIN


----------



## gdubc

Lucky 7s post? Why not! Anything to help! I would have to probably go with ivy-e when it is released as well for a change in my rig. Motherboard tbd at a later date.


----------



## Quantum Reality

There are like >7700 posts in this thread


----------



## ManOfC

Yeah the post count in this thread is shocking...


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Pretty sure you're still going to change it.


Nah, it's final.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Why not a GTX 770 for a little more?


Not enough in the budget








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> The APD2 won't mount to the Z87 mobo without a backplate, and lga 2011 version is the same as a regular APD2 but without any backplate...


Whoops, wrong one. Thanks for pointing that out. Fixed.


----------



## ghostrider85

i can't sleep because of this!


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Yeah the post count in this thread is shocking...




Some post a lot


----------



## dman811

Sorry







, although *most*, but not all of my posts are at least somewhat helpful.


----------



## Passion

Today is my birthday! Here's to hoping for some good news from OCN...


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> Today is my birthday! Here's to hoping for some good news from OCN...


it seems like every month is everybody's birthday


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , although *most*, but not all of my posts are at least somewhat helpful.











i was the second for a while










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jellis142

Oh yeah? I'm getting married Sunday. BEAT THAT


----------



## Pebruska

Pff. I'm going to win this month.
.
.
.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

-Oh yeah? I'm getting married Sunday. BEAT THAT -

i have a rare disease called gottawinitis and i don't have allot of time only 55-65 years if i really try my hardest to beat this thing........ the only cure is 2500$ in computer parts


----------



## Colin0912

This Thread gets so good when we waiting for announcements


----------



## ruairi

Wonder if I should get a Korean 27" or 2*23" dells? Decisions decisions that I probably won't have to make, hehe


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> A 9000 dollar computer -___-


I have started mine, picked it up today(excuse the terrible quality camera phone)

900D!!!!!


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> I have started mine, picked it up today(excuse the terrible quality camera phone)
> 
> 900D!!!!!


Been Able start always a advantage


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I check my subscriptions and see 20 unread posts. "*gasp!*" I think, "somebody won!" No, it's just people claiming it's their birthday and posting their rigs. Would it be considered cruel if I sent someone a PM saying, "You won!" in the subject line and then clarify what I mean in the body, saying it was just Victim of the Day?

Nah, I wouldn't do that to you guys. I'm and/or you're too nice for that.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I check my subscriptions and see 20 unread posts. "*gasp!*" I think, "somebody won!" No, it's just people claiming it's their birthday and posting their rigs. Would it be considered cruel if I sent someone a PM saying, "You won!" in the subject line and then clarify what I mean in the body, saying it was just Victim of the Day?
> 
> Nah, I wouldn't do that to you guys. *I'm* and/or you're *too nice for that.*


You're a _Cynical_ Unicorn...

we EXPECT you to do that.










Look under your car.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Oh yeah? I'm getting married Sunday. BEAT THAT


My wife and I got married a year ago Sunday







.


----------



## neo0031

I just got a PM (and subsequently email) with the first line saying I've won, and a few lines down saying it's a joke and asking about some other stuff.

Damn I've been trolled bad.







For a second I DID think I won... For a brief moment.... It's like somebody is sprinkling salt on my 7950 giveaway wound....









Come on real PM!!!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Not me I swear.









That sucks though. Didn't you get a PM last month saying you won but it turns out you had some sort of unfair advantage when they drew? Or was that somebody else?

EDIT: No, it was the 7950 giveaway. Nevermind. It helps when you READ the post.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Not me I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks though. Didn't you get a PM last month saying you won but it turns out you had some sort of unfair advantage when they drew? Or was that somebody else?
> 
> EDIT: No, it was the 7950 giveaway. Nevermind. It helps when you READ the post.


Haha it wasn't you no. But I can tell you were tempted to.







It was from a more veteran user, asking something about my avatar.

All good and fun.









Ow my toyed feelings.


----------



## skupples

My puppy wet the bed last night IN HIS SLEEP. I better win.









(the one on the right)


----------



## ronnin426850

I figured this is just what this thread misses:


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My puppy wet the bed last night IN HIS SLEEP. I better win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the one on the right)


Awww puppies!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> Love all the jokes on this thread, but here is my entry::::::
> 
> Chassis: Corsair Obsidian Series 900D Super Tower (Black)
> Processor: AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor
> Liquid Cooling: Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance CPU Cooler
> Graphics Cards: Two (2) PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP in
> CrossFireX
> Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
> Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX 1200 Watt 80 PLUS Platinum PSU
> Drive 1: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB SATA 3 6Gb/s SSD
> Drive 2: WD Velociraptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10,000 RPM 64MB Cache HDD
> Optical Drive: 24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD-R/RW + CD-R/RW Drive
> 
> OS: Windows 8 Pro


i see you saw the gtribe giveaway


----------



## ledzepp3

Admin, why you no be on for over 3 weeks?


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Admin, why you no be on for over 3 weeks?


admin doesnt draw much









nice name!


----------



## barkinos98

admin is too cool for this, afaik enterprise/chipp is over this


----------



## Quantum Reality

Holy frig, a $1000 CPU got entered. I can't get over how Intel makes these absurdly high-end CPUs which cost a metric buttload. Up here in Canada, NCIX is charging almost $1200 for one









http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=77899&vpn=BX80619I73970X&manufacture=Intel

I think I'll stick to my 4770K in my contest rig







It's only $340









http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=81325&vpn=BX80646I74770K&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1062


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Admin, why you no be on for over 3 weeks?


Admin lost password lollol


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> Love all the jokes on this thread, but here is my entry::::::
> 
> Chassis: Corsair Obsidian Series 900D Super Tower (Black)
> Processor: AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor
> Liquid Cooling: Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance CPU Cooler
> Graphics Cards: Two (2) PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP in
> CrossFireX
> Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
> Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX 1200 Watt 80 PLUS Platinum PSU
> Drive 1: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB SATA 3 6Gb/s SSD
> Drive 2: WD Velociraptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10,000 RPM 64MB Cache HDD
> Optical Drive: 24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD-R/RW + CD-R/RW Drive
> 
> OS: Windows 8 Pro


You took copy paste from Mass L. Giveaway . You just changed Fx-9590 with Fx-8350 also minus the mouse, keyboar, mat and headset. But the RAM is going to be expensive and no need for the current games. also a system like that will easily cross 3000 $

" Chassis: Corsair Obsidian Series 900D Super Tower (Black)
Processor: AMD FX-9590 Eight-Core Black Edition 5.0GHz Turbo Unlocked
Liquid Cooling: Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance CPU Cooler
Graphics Card: Two (2) PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP in CrossFireX
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0
Memory: 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum (4x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX 1200 Watt 80 PLUS Platinum PSU
Drive 1: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB SATA 3 6Gb/s SSD
Drive 2: WD Velociraptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10,000 RPM 64MB Cache HDD
External Drive: Corsair Voyager Air 1TB Wireless Mobile Storage
Optical Drive: 24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD-R/RW + CD-R/RW Drive
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K95 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Cherry Red)
Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65 Laser FPS Gaming Mouse
Mat: Corsair Vengeance MM200 Gaming Mouse Mat
Headset: Corsair Vengeance 2000 Wireless 7.1 Gaming Headset
Total MSRP: $4,500"


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Admin lost password lollol


LOL


----------



## yraith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i see you saw the gtribe giveaway


Why mess with what works.. I did have to kill off the 5gHz FX because... yeah.. an extra $1000 blows the giveaway budget =)


----------



## darwing

still waiting in anticipation! its killing me! I want to make a dream rig!


----------



## epkoc

when is the winner going to be announced ?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

The closer it gets to my birthday, the harder this gets!!! The suspense is killing me









GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## lilchronic

i won









just kidding


----------



## epkoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding


YOU WISH


----------



## epkoc

How does admin afford to give away $30000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epkoc*
> 
> How does admin afford to give away $30000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My guess would be the event is being sponsored.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding


My heart!


----------



## epkoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> My guess would be the event is being sponsored.


the sponsor isn't even mentioned on here.
the sponsor does not benefit from this giveaway and he is giving away $30000 for free? doesn't sound right


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epkoc*
> 
> the sponsor isn't even mentioned on here.
> the sponsor does not benefit from this giveaway and he is giving away $30000 for free? doesn't sound right


could be ad money aswell or donations.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> could be ad money aswell or donations.


maybe they won lottery?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> maybe they won lottery?


Or the events that are sponsored


----------



## Colin0912

Sponsers Would get advertising for a contribution look at some the builds they all include certain brands on well know website reviewed photo and free advertisement and trust making people go ok i want this now for my rig


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> Sponsers Would get advertising for a contribution look at some the builds they all include certain brands on well know website reviewed photo and free advertisement and trust making people go ok i want this now for my rig


Reading that made my head hurt.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I completely revamped my ultimate rig listing, and went mATX and a black and red theme with red fans LEDs. My other two ultimate rigs are still possibilities if I win though.


good to know im not the only one with multiple entry ideas








one is an ITX system, one is a mATX which isnt on rigbuilder and the last is adding watercooling to my upcoming computer


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Reading that made my head hurt.


+1


----------



## MetallicAcid

OMG stop the spam!

MetallicAcid


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> Reading that made my head hurt.


I understand it, but im used to Colins style of writing, so lol


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> OMG stop the spam!
> 
> MetallicAcid


What SPAM?









The "you see a lot of post and your heart goes rock'n'roll" SPAM?


----------



## blue-cat

If anyone else is like me when you have a definitive list of things you want you start trying to tick them off your list much faster. By December I'll already have my dream rig and I'll have to dream bigger


----------



## skupples

Lol! people copy and pasting rigs. i hope 4930k isnt 1,000$


----------



## PR-Imagery

$2500 is about halfway to a K6000


----------



## Pakmand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My dream portable workstation for LAN, Working at friends houses or at school with the rig. Along with the 1440p ASUS IPS for at home.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=76993&vpn=BFC%2DPRO%2D300%2DOOXKO%2DRP&manufacture=BitFenix
> BitFenix Prodigy Orange ($79.99)
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=77219&vpn=MZ%2D7PD256BW&manufacture=Samsung%20Memory%20%26%20Storage
> (1) Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD (289.99)
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=50895&vpn=WD1002FAEX&manufacture=Western%20Digital%20WD
> (1) Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB (109.98)
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=70540&vpn=BX80637I73770K&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1366
> Intel Core i7 3770K (329.99)
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=72289&vpn=CML32GX3M4A1600C10&manufacture=Corsair
> 32GB Corsair Vengence Black 32GB DDR3-1600 (154.00)
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=76578&vpn=PB278Q&manufacture=ASUS
> ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1400 (699.99)
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=71116&vpn=P8Z77%2DI%20Deluxe&manufacture=ASUS&promoid=1360
> ASUS P8Z77-I Delux M-ITX (194.99)
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=73455&vpn=04G%2DP4%2D3685%2DKR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1067
> EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ Limited Edition (544.99)
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=58381&vpn=CMPSU%2D650TXV%20%2F%20CP%2D9020038%2DNA&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1366
> Corsair TX650 (89.99)
> 
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=77648&vpn=CW%2D9060009%2DWW&manufacture=Corsair
> Corsair H100i (119.99)
> 
> Total: 2418CAD
> My dream portable workstation for LAN, Working at friends houses or at school with the rig. Along with the 1440p ASUS IPS for at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for running this amazing contest


Just wanted to let you know that the ITX-board only supports 16 gb of ram.

~Magnus


----------



## dr.evil

HD 7990 600$ i need 4


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I understand it, but im used to Colins style of writing, so lol


Very True


----------



## SageQi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> HD 7990 600$ i need 4


You can't octa-cf 4 7990s. A 7990 is pretty much 2x7970s so you can only cf 2 7990s.


----------



## briddell

I'm on mobile, so checking is difficult; who won?


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I'm on mobile, so checking is difficult; who won?


Not been announced yet


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SageQi*
> 
> You can't octa-cf 4 7990s. A 7990 is pretty much 2x7970s so you can only cf 2 7990s.


i dont say on 1 rig so


----------



## ledzepp3

If I could just get a PM from Chipp saying I won soon, that would be great.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> My heart!


sorry!
i know how u feel


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Lol! people copy and pasting rigs. i hope 4930k isnt 1,000$


they announced it will around $500


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> If I could just get a PM from Chipp saying I won soon, that would be great.










Yeah, I'm pretty sure we all feel that way!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Edited due to got some slack for what I wanted


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Can I be different then everyone else and say that i am already happy with my current Rig and I would rather have this instead as my current dream build? I see everyone posting Rigs but id rather have a nice gaming laptop since I am always on the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI GT Series GT70*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152396
> 
> Total $2500


If you dont want a Clevo/Sager,then i would recommend this one

ASUS G750JH-DB71


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Can I be different then everyone else and say that i am already happy with my current Rig and I would rather have this instead as my current dream build? I see everyone posting Rigs but id rather have a nice gaming laptop since I am always on the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS G750*
> http://www.xoticpc.com/asus-g750jhdb71-eta-0915-p-5787.html
> 
> Total $2500


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> If you dont want a Clevo/Sager,then i would recommend this one
> 
> ASUS G750JH-DB71


Laptops aren't a viable prize, and even if you opt to have the money sent to you via Paypal, it is truly appreciated by all of us here (I believe) to see a build log from the winner of each month.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

maybe they are raising the money to give us all one.................we can dream can't we?it is only a couple million or so.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Sounds logical.


----------



## dman811

Actually it is only 332,021 so far if you don't include the 6 winners of the previous months.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

they could totally do that then. 332,021 is like pocket change.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> they could totally do that then. 332,021 is like pocket change.


Admin - "let me pull that out of my pocket"


----------



## ghostrider85

what do you guys think?
Quote:


> CPU: intel core i5 3570k - i already have
> COOLER silverstone heligon he01 - 74.99
> CASE: silverstone sg10 - 119.99
> PSU: silverstone st75f-g evolution - 134.99
> MOBO: asus maximus v gene - 209.99
> RAM: (2x)crucial ballistix sport vlp 16gb - 305.98
> GPU: evga gtx 780 acx - 669.99
> SSD: samsung 840 pro 128gb - 149.99
> SSD: crucial m500 960gb - 599.99
> MISC silverstone short cable pp05 - 24.99
> MISC silverstone 80mm fan fn81 - 14.97
> 
> everything including taxes and shipping is just 2496.88


----------



## BBEG

I think for the same price as that 780 you can get a 7990.









I also think Silverstone went out of its way to make the front of that case ugly as hell...

Otherwise it looks like a good machine though. I'm surprised you went larger-than-ITX for a single-GPU setup.


----------



## ghostrider85

delete


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I think for the same price as that 780 you can get a 7990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think Silverstone went out of its way to make the front of that case ugly as hell...
> 
> Otherwise it looks like a good machine though. I'm surprised you went larger-than-ITX for a single-GPU setup.


is the 7990 a better buy? i'm kinda reluctant about dual gpu setup because of microstuttering.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> is the 7990 a better buy? i'm kinda reluctant about dual gpu setup because of microstuttering.


That really depends on how sensitive you are to it. Many people never notice it, or it might only show noticeably in limited circumstances. Only way to know for sure is to test it yourself, which is hard to do. Technically the 7990 is a _much_ better buy; you're exceeding a Titan out of the box. Start pushing the clocks and it gets pretty ridiculous. But yes, dual GPU cards do have their own set of issues single GPU cards will never experience. It's give and take, as with all things in life.


----------



## JCG

Ah. This is still going!


----------



## lordhinton

gotta be drawn soon


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I think for the same price as that 780 you can get a 7990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think Silverstone went out of its way to make the front of that case ugly as hell...
> 
> Otherwise it looks like a good machine though. I'm surprised you went larger-than-ITX for a single-GPU setup.
> 
> 
> 
> is the 7990 a better buy? i'm kinda reluctant about dual gpu setup because of microstuttering.
Click to expand...

AMD fixed their drivers and it consistently beats Titans and beats or ties 690s in games. I'd recommend it for an mITX powerhouse rig any day.

Today is August 8. There were 22 new posts in my feed this morning. None were about a winner. STOP BEING MISLEADING INTERNET. YOU GET MY HOPES UP.







(Nah, don't worry, it's cool. We should have a winner mid-September at this rate anyway.)


----------



## Colin0912

The Longer Announcement times actually got us all talking so theres some benefit to it


----------



## neo0031

Nothing more misleading then having 1 new email notification on your phone when you wake up after the day you've been kindly trolled by a fake "You won!" PM notification from the day before.

Damn it email.

I know I'm anxious. I'm sure we all are. We need a thread for us to talk about what we're doing to pass the time while we wait


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> HD 7990 600$ i need 4


wuuuh?


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wuuuh?


It is $699 not $600.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best mATX rig for $2500


I like that CPU water block.


----------



## blue-cat

Admin updated the first post!!!!!!!


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Admin updated the first post!!!!!!!


?????


----------



## barkinos98

i dont believe it
i dont have a pm


----------



## blue-cat

made ya look?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Tsktsktsktsk! Someone is trying to spread false hope!


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> HD 7990 600$ i need 4


Can you even run 4? since it's a dual gpu


----------



## BBEG

What makes y'all think he's running them in one machine, or that the machine he's running them in needs Crossfire at all?

Crunch on, my friend.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Admin updated the first post!!!!!!!


I swear I will strangle you in your sleep.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> It is $699 not $600.












(people assuming i thought he wanted to do octo-fire)


----------



## Colin0912

Wow those 7990 run Hot

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7990-crossfire-overheat,3539.html


----------



## barkinos98

i need to squeeze a proper keyboard in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> *commits suicide*
> if the G710 is bad enough not to deserve this list, here are my other options:
> 
> note:tukendi means OOS, and you see the price differences between them. those are the only options i have if i want a mech keyboard in turkey.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i have been staring at my message box for days...............ouch my eyes are burning


----------



## ronnin426850

"omg it's been DAYS without free money for us!"


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> "omg it's been MONTHS without free money for ME!" :O


Corrected that for you


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Corrected that for you


If you though you need to correct it, you didn't get the joke -.-


----------



## Nonehxc

Admin's not here to do the pick 'cause he's camped outside the theatre waiting for Pacific Rim to start screening.









Brobots musta support brobots.









So move along, folks.


----------



## dougb62

...check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... (go to the bathroom) ...check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... (get a bite to eat) ...check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... (let the dog out) ...check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change...

Repeat until keyboard and mouse give out...







Get spare keyboard and mouse from pile of spare parts in back room. Begin again!!


----------



## AtomTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Admin's not here to do the pick 'cause he's camped outside the theatre waiting for Pacific Rim to start screening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brobots musta support brobots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So move along, folks.


I'h agree!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> ...check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... (go to the bathroom) ...check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... (get a bite to eat) ...check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... (let the dog out) ...check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change... check PM's... check 1st page of "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" for change...
> 
> Repeat until keyboard and mouse give out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get spare keyboard and mouse from pile of spare parts in back room. Begin again!!


Well, I guess you'll spend around all the $2.5k of the grand prize on Keyboards and mouse after you're out of spare parts.....


----------



## jeffro37

I wonder if Chaotic ever got his prize for June?


----------



## barkinos98

they eventually get it








btw that album is awesome


----------



## Wolfram

Everyone in this thread right now


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Everyone in this thread right now


am i the only one who just clicks refresh instead :s


----------



## barkinos98

Command + R is better


----------



## BBEG

Logitech keybinds. Press G6, let it keep refreshing 1/minute until pressed again.

...What?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> I wonder if Chaotic ever got his prize for June?


I actually have not and I suspect there being no announcement yet for this month may be related. It looks like admin hasn't logged in for a while. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Logitech keybinds. Press G6, let it keep refreshing 1/minute until pressed again.
> 
> ...What?


thats what i LOVE about logitech's software.
i dont think razer can set time intervals for their macros


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> I actually have not and I suspect there being no announcement yet for this month may be related. It looks like admin hasn't logged in for a while. I hope everything is okay.


he doesnt bother with this stuff; enterprise and others tend to take care.
but its august people might be on vacation?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> he doesnt bother with this stuff; enterprise and others tend to take care.
> but its august people might be on vacation?


Well whoever it is the anticipation is killing me. I've actually had dreams about waking up in the morning and seeing that PM on my phone, only to then pick it up and realize it never happened.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Everyone in this thread right now


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*


lol


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## ledzepp3

I got a PM from someone yesterday, and I saw the notification for an email on my phone- and I *freaked the hell out*... And then I realized that it was a PM regarding a FS listing I have open


----------



## barkinos98

royksopp!!
i have happy up here as my ring tone, their music is good but i only use it for ringtone purposes


----------



## ledzepp3

_Heeeyyyyyyy_ someone read my sig!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Really guys. 40 posts. Stop making me think something has been announced. I am







right now. Very, very







.


----------



## dougb62

Oh, come on - don't be so darn... cynical


----------



## barkinos98

happy algorithm: if there is 50+ posts unread its either someone announced or people having fun.
check your message box if you are thinking oyu are announced and "missed" because we "spammed"

besides, idk if they mean it or not but moments after a mod announces "congrats" posts flood the area. if you see your name you got lucky if not get in the line with the others.
just dont be so cynical (thats to anyone who gets "offended" by people having an idle chat).


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I got a PM from someone yesterday, and I saw the notification for an email on my phone- and I *freaked the hell out*... And then I realized that it was a PM regarding a FS listing I have open


You ain't got nothing on me mate.


----------



## luciddreamer124

^ Are you OK??? It would take me several days to recover from that


----------



## jeffro37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> I actually have not and I suspect there being no announcement yet for this month may be related. It looks like admin hasn't logged in for a while. I hope everything is okay.


I have a feeling that it is also.

@Barkinos98 Yeah, I've been listening to them since the early early 80's or late 70's.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> I have a feeling that it is also.
> 
> @Barkinos98 Yeah, I've been listening to them since the early early 80's or late 70's.


your picture


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> You ain't got nothing on me mate.


That might be a case where I would find him.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That might be a case where I would find him.


Find him and...?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> ^ Are you OK??? It would take me several days to recover from that


The fact that I'm still bringing it up should show that I'm traumatized. Was so close to reporting the PM out of rage. But, oh well.







If it was trolling, why feed. If it was not, well, it's the internet...

Seriously though, hope everything is ok on OCN's administration side.


----------



## Shurtugal

Anyone who does send PM's like that should be banned from this event in my opinion, why did you hide their name?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Oh, come on - don't be so darn... cynical


Oh come on, don't be so... douglike? Yeah. That's right, I went there. It's been over a week, so I'm not sure if we should be expecting an announcement or giving up hope. Either one works, really.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> Anyone who does send PM's like that should be banned from this event in my opinion, why did you hide their name?


I hid it so to deal with it properly. I suppose I should report it... but I guess I missed the time slot?

Thought I would share before I do so, and just chance would have it I had a chance to (rant about it again.).

Gonna check if this user has actually entered.

EDIT: They have.


----------



## ONE 2 NV

Wrong as it may be... It was still pretty damn funny!


----------



## Kuudere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


I have a feeling this won't make sense to most of the people on OCN


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I have a feeling this won't make sense to most of the people on OCN


Um I get it. But I'm not that keen on giving QB my soul or becoming a magical girl...









But then again, it's a dream rig...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh come on, don't be so... douglike? Yeah. That's right, I went there. It's been over a week, so I'm not sure if we should be expecting an announcement or giving up hope. Either one works, really.


omg. Chill. They take this long EVERY time basically. Am I going to have to post this EVERY month?


----------



## Shurtugal

I agree with General, it always takes this long, and either way, be patient!


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> I agree with General, it always takes this long, and either way, be patient!


The fact is you may get a free 2500 rig. If it takes 2 months to tell you won love every moment anyway.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> The fact is you may get a free 2500 rig. If it takes 2 months to tell you won love every moment anyway.


It's definitely worth waiting for imo.


----------



## banging34hzs

If you win you will get a PM/Email from Admin I am sure so cool your jets people...on that note going to play some games.....


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> If you win you will get a PM/Email from Admin I am sure so cool your jets people...on that note going to play some games.....


If i got that email I would mess my pants lol. I never win anything.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> omg. Chill. They take this long EVERY time basically. Am I going to have to post this EVERY month?


Most likely daily actually...

The Razer line of MXcherry switched boards are pretty decent. The logitech competition for them is slightly quieter with the same switches.


----------



## dman811

I got a PM earlier. I went into my bathroom and took a poop in anticipation and excitement... and then when I got back I looked at the PM only to realize it was about cleaning up a thread I had started asking which 1440p monitor was the right one for me.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I got a PM earlier. I went into my bathroom and took a poop in anticipation and excitement... and then when I got back I looked at the PM only to realize it was about cleaning up a thread I had started asking which 1440p monitor was the right one for me.


Sorry but I can't do anything but lol.


----------



## dman811

Ya I was


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> omg. Chill. They take this long EVERY time basically. Am I going to have to post this EVERY month?


THANK YOU.
I post the same (or a message close to it) paragraph nearly every single month.
I too am very excited but theres no need to be the party pooper.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> THANK YOU.
> I post the same (or a message close to it) paragraph nearly every single month.
> I too am very excited but theres no need to be the party pooper.


Is the pooper part directed towards me?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Is the pooper part directed towards me?


no, no way!
i know how you feel man; people like me and you "excessively" post on this thread and get reported and such









i meant that to the people who are like "dammit you guys shutup i dont want you to have an idle chatter"


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> no, no way!
> i know how you feel man; people like me and you "excessively" post on this thread and get reported and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i meant that to the people who are like "dammit you guys shutup i dont want you to have an idle chatter"


It was a joke, sorry, I was talking about the PM I got and then taking a poop in the excitement of it all... then realizing it was something completely different.


----------



## steelbom

I'd respec my rig several times but the fact of the matter is, if I win, the prices will be a lot more in Aus so it's probably not going to be exact anyway lol.


----------



## Colin0912

Never hurts to give it a try


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> I might as well try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu i7 3930k
> Mobo Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> Ram 4x4 Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866mhz
> SSD Samsung 840 120gb
> Gpu GTX 680 2gb with backplate
> psu corsair ax1200i
> + various other components
> Everything is linked here http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Slothiraptor/saved/28vK
> $2548.65
> I know its a little over $2500 but I could change stuff up a bit.


you might want to go with a more powerful PSU


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> you might want to go with a more powerful PSU


Ya I was thinking about getting 4 gtx titans and getting an ax1200i for each of them
edit: I already have another 680 and might get a third but maybe not and am planning on overclocking them heavily what wattage would you recommend


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> this is my new dream rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828036
> 
> i got the ITX fever !


I like the design picture of the case looks like could be very interesting build one complete its the bottom part a compartment?


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> you might want to go with a more powerful PSU


What you did there. I saw it.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> What you did there. I saw it.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sals*
> 
> Gotta be in it to win it!
> 
> Updating le Sig with the rig now!


You're avatar makes me laugh...


----------



## d6bmg

So, winner of the month July haven't been announced yet, I guess?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> So, winner of the month July haven't been announced yet, I guess?


time to unsub... people in this thread...


----------



## barkinos98

look, guys.
i know $2500 is a huge amount of money to be received out of mid air, but please be patient and not be so competitive.
from what is told to us this is all random; i dont know if its actually random or not. but i know enough that our chatter or "spam" doesnt change anything.

is it so hard to be cold blooded?


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> is it so hard to be cold blooded?


maybe not for a reptile, but, for us mammals? yes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/150_50#post_18999705


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> So, winner of the month July haven't been announced yet, I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> time to unsub... people in this thread...
Click to expand...

Due to he huge number of replies, subscription feature became useless in this thread.


----------



## skupples

The EVGA 1300w G2 Is a pretty heavy hitter at or under 200$ people, its also not huge and is 100% modular (though i see some actually like the octopus)

stop feeding corsair link development by not buying extremely over priced corsair units.

(they will most likely never stop dev i'm joking, this is a nub disclaimer)


----------



## PR-Imagery

^Not like the subscription feature is exactly working anyway


----------



## skupples

My sub get's spammmeedddd. SO i join in.


----------



## BBEG

Why on God's green earth would you, with leftover budget, pick stock vs Classified 780s?

Back to work with you! "Final update" he says...


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Why on God's green earth would you, with leftover budget, pick stock vs Classified 780s?
> 
> Back to work with you! "Final update" he says...


Haha! +1


----------



## barkinos98

i've updated my limerock rig, its somewhere in my sig








i've also updated the one in my sig, got some tweaking done added a proper keyboard etc etc.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> I7 3930K
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128562
> 
> Patriot Viper 3 16Gb (4x4) DDR32133
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220697
> 
> EVGA ACX GTX780 x2 for SLI
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918
> 
> SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 860W
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111
> 
> I already have a case and peripherals that i would use with this build.
> Grand total before taxes or shipping: $2599.94 CAD
> 
> I figured since computer parts in the states are quite a bit cheaper than up here in the north i could still qualify for the sub $2500 requirement?


the requirement is that they only pay for 2500$ of what ever the total build value is.


----------



## NeoReaper

Did admin lose his password again or something? XD


----------



## dman811

I don't think it's been drawn yet because ChaoticKenesis hasn't received his parts/money as of yet.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Did admin lose his password again or something? XD


I don't know why people keep saying this, it has been Chipp every single time who announced the winner.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Did admin lose his password again or something? XD
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people keep saying this, it has been Chipp every single time who announced the winner.
Click to expand...

Sorry for my lack of reading other posts but how long has it been since chipp was on?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Sorry for my lack of reading other posts but how long has it been since chipp was on?


i think admin only picked the first winner then after that it's chipp


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

If it happens it happens, but if it don't it don't. Don't sweat it just sit back and relax


----------



## jeffro37

Yeah. Chaotic said he hasn't got his prize from June yet, so it may be that they are having some sort of problem or something. Not to worried tho, cause i have very bad luck. So i'm not really expecting an email or IM from Admin or Chipp. Good luck to everybody. They'll post it when they can.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> I7 3930K
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128562
> 
> Patriot Viper 3 16Gb (4x4) DDR32133
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220697
> 
> EVGA ACX GTX780 x2 for SLI
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918
> 
> SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 860W
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111
> 
> I already have a case and peripherals that i would use with this build.
> Grand total before taxes or shipping: $2599.94 CAD
> 
> I figured since computer parts in the states are quite a bit cheaper than up here in the north i could still qualify for the sub $2500 requirement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the requirement is that they only pay for 2500$ of what ever the total build value is.
Click to expand...

Minus Paypal fees, I believe, and Canadian money to 'Murica money is about $1.00 to $1.05 or so last I checked. That'd add about $200 on top of what you have.


----------



## PedroC1999

They will only PM you the night after, and I ngly got my money 3 weeks after, then arrival 2 weeks, and RMAS 2 months


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> If it happens it happens, but if it don't it don't. Don't sweat it just sit back and relax


no way man, we are filing class action if they cancel on us... Heavy emotional damages. Exceeding 250,000$ easy.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> They will only PM you the night after, and I ngly got my money 3 weeks after, then arrival 2 weeks, and RMAS 2 months


You RMA lack of luck man... is just painful TBH. I take it you are back from holiday Pedro?


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no way man, we are filing class action if they cancel on us... Heavy emotional damages. Exceeding 250,000$ easy.


That's a bit harsh, I'd be upset, but given the current economy and how bad things can get for web-based teams I would understand.

There's a lot that goes into this sort of thing as well. They're probably selling the info to some market research firm, so I doubt they are hard up for cash.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no way man, we are filing class action if they cancel on us... Heavy emotional damages. Exceeding 250,000$ easy.


seriously?


----------



## neo0031

I'm sure it was a joke.


----------



## BBEG

Y'all don't know skupples, it seems.


----------



## skupples

No, not seriously.

Why can't i post pictures in here.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i'm gonna die if they don't announce me as the winner soon.


----------



## Archer S

Quote:


> the requirement is that they only pay for 2500$ of what ever the total build value is.
> 
> Minus Paypal fees, I believe, and Canadian money to 'Murica money is about $1.00 to $1.05 or so last I checked. That'd add about $200 on top of what you have.


Well scratch one of the video cards and were good


----------



## barkinos98

these paypal fees, how much are they?
i have a feel that people are mostly missing this out


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> these paypal fees, how much are they?
> i have a feel that people are mostly missing this out


Probably about 3.5% so $87.5.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Probably about 3.5% so $87.5.


oh wow









well, this has been an eye opener.
thanks mate!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> oh wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, this has been an eye opener.
> thanks mate!


That's why I left my dream rig with about $100 offset from the max $2500.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> You ain't got nothing on me mate.


ouch, so whats the avatar from?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> STOP SPAMMING!! Please keep discussions to a minimum!
> 
> MetallicAcid


spamatrolol

stop telling people what to do, if we were not supposed to, the mods would stop then


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> these paypal fees, how much are they?
> i have a feel that people are mostly missing this out


Paypal took 39$ from my 700$ 670 sale. (that is a rather hefty micro transaction)


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> ouch, so whats the avatar from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spamatrolol
> 
> stop telling people what to do, if we were not supposed to, the mods would stop then


Wait, you serious?

Previous, and current, and all other avatars of mine on OCN, are original characters illustrated/drawn by me. As sigged.


----------



## SSDdrivei7

I won! I won? Okay, did I win. . . .







Darn dreams!


----------



## NewHighScore

Good luck everyone! *fingers crossed*

Super excited to see the winner this month. Suspense is building.


----------



## waslakhani

I think their won't be any PayPal fees occurring cause you can transfer the money to friend or family for freeee.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I think their won't be any PayPal fees occurring cause you can transfer the money to friend or family for freeee.


But I dont think this contest falls under those rules. Perhaps overclock will foot the fees so you still recieve the full amount


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I think their won't be any PayPal fees occurring cause you can transfer the money to friend or family for free.
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think this contest falls under those rules. Perhaps overclock will foot the fees so you still receive the full amount
Click to expand...

We are talking about very generous people here!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> We are talking about very generous people here!


Aren't we all friends so he would be transferring money to a friend.


----------



## ghostrider85

Isn't this considered as a gift?


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Isn't this considered as a gift?


Gift/prize, the difference is that we are all not getting it.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Or they will order the parts for you*


----------



## Gbruenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).


Sounds pretty simple, you can have them buy the parts and send to you, or depending on where you live they may send you the funds on paypal.


----------



## CasperGS

Pick me!!!


----------



## Wolfram

I wonder should I go with a 7990 for performance or a 780 for silence on my rig? (M-ITX in a node 304)


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> I wonder should I go with a 7990 for performance or a 780 for silence on my rig? (M-ITX in a node 304)


Depends on how many pixels you're trying to push. Keep in mind 7990 is dual-gpu, so it'll have a few more niggles than you'd probably have with the 780. Both will max any current game at 1080p comfortably, anyway (overclock or not).


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> I wonder should I go with a 7990 for performance or a 780 for silence on my rig? (M-ITX in a node 304)


dam, you crammin stuff in! how in the world can you get a 7990 in a node 304? that thing is tiny!

EDIT: Just checked a 7990 is 10mm longer than what you can fit in the node 304.

Not sure about a 780 length as you can get reference or after market ( not sure too much about the node's cooling)


----------



## waslakhani

Built a new rig. Completely Changed the whole thing. Went for space efficiency with great performance.


----------



## darwing

just speced out a new computer for my buddy for $1000, you can pretty much well get a top of the line computer for around $1500 taxes included now adays that will run anything for the next year or two on max!... for me the reason my computers cost so much is the aesthetics and water cooling components, it ads so much almost doubles the prices of the components!!! but I take pride in not just tossing parts together, so it has to stay a part of my build for this contest


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> just speced out a new computer for my buddy for $1000, you can pretty much well get a top of the line computer for around $1500 taxes included now adays that will run anything for the next year or two on max!... for me the reason my computers cost so much is the aesthetics and water cooling components, it ads so much almost doubles the prices of the components!!! but I take pride in not just tossing parts together, so it has to stay a part of my build for this contest


2x titans is 2k right off the top xD


----------



## barkinos98

i forgot i needed a microphone; so i added a ATR2500 to the dream rig.
does anyone have advice on what to get in a $50-$60 range? we've had technica stuff for a long, long time (a vinyl player) and its built to survive a nuclear war, which is the reason i picked the ATR2500.


----------



## ClamBumped

some day my sweet rig someday


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot i needed a microphone; so i added a ATR2500 to the dream rig.
> does anyone have advice on what to get in a $50-$60 range? we've had technica stuff for a long, long time (a vinyl player) and its built to survive a nuclear war, which is the reason i picked the ATR2500.


Audio-Technica is as good as it gets, so you'll probably be well set with the ATR2500.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

I'm just curious, does the $2500 include taxes and other things or is it just the pricing for the parts themselves? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> I'm just curious, does the $2500 include taxes and other things or is it just the pricing for the parts themselves? Thanks in advance.


It includes tax, shipping and anything else that might be add to the price of your order.


----------



## bigredishott

For tax and shipping minus one ssd I could pick it up later


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> 2x titans is 2k right off the top xD


That's overkill for anything out there, you can have a full computer that will run any game at full for around $1000, getting a titan is a complete overkill, however you could build a complete machine with a titan for under $2000!


----------



## BBEG

Only overkill if you're gaming on a single 1080p monitor. A lot changes in surround, or with a single 1600p monitor.


----------



## NewHighScore

This is overkill.net afterall.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> That's overkill for anything out there, you can have a full computer that will run any game at full for around $1000, getting a titan is a complete overkill, however you could build a complete machine with a titan for under $2000!


It's not, as has already been explained. The question is, why would anyone not take the option of two 780's and be within 5% of that performance window while still having 700 left for other components instead.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's not, as has already been explained. The question is, why would anyone not take the option of two 780's and be within 5% of that performance window while still having 700 left for other components instead.


Like a third GTX 780







In the unlikely event I won I think i'd go for the Galaxy HOF one, that white PCB...







(if the price was right, not sure on the +$60 over other 780s).


----------



## yraith

AMD graphic cards ftw.. Even XFX dropped nVidia


----------



## ghostrider85

^ Isn't it the other way around?


----------



## barkinos98

"even XFX dropped nvidia"
AMD never had evga
not even for a little period of time.

#nvidiaswag
#im15ilikehashtags


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> "even XFX dropped nvidia"
> AMD never had evga
> not even for a little period of time.
> 
> #nvidiaswag
> #im15ilikehashtags


He is saying that xfx stopped producing nvidia cards, and i thought it's the other way around, nvidia stopped supplying chips for xfx.


----------



## PR-Imagery

XFX does make nVidia cards.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> XFX does make nVidia cards.


not anymore.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Did they stop again?

http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_GeForce_GT_640/GT-640N-CDF3


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Did they stop again?
> 
> http://products.xfxforce.com/en-us/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_GeForce_GT_640/GT-640N-CDF3


They only do the super low end Nvidia cards if I remember correctly. They had cards all the way up to the 2xx series and Nvidia didn't send them any 4xx series cards.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Therefore, they still make nvidia cards...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think it's rather that they make them again


----------



## dr.evil

this is about the contest not to talk news or rumors.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> this is about the contest not to talk news or rumors.


...and that ladies and gentlemen is why the XFX GT 640 is terrible for gaming.


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Update for my Rig:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K [$339.99]
> MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC [$199.99]
> GPU: 2x GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 780 [$1,359.98]
> RAM: GeIL EVO Veloce Series 16GB DDR3 1866 Timing 9-10-9-28 CL9 [$114.99]
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro 128GB [$139.99]
> Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler [$109.99]
> PSU: SeaSonic M12II 850W [$129.99]
> Case: NZXT Phantom [$119.99]
> 
> Total: [$2,514.91]
> 
> I hope this will be the perfect build, will change the GPUs if the new AMD GPUs live upto the hype
> 
> And do you think that this PSU is good, or should i change it?
> For the mobo i think its a good choice,isnt it?


OK i really really really really suggset you go with an i7 3770K istead. less than 10% difference in gaming performance and ive heard many horror stories about the 4770k overclocking goes. They run hotter than ivy, and are harder to cool down, and also dont take to high volts as well. PSU i suggest going corsair but thats my opinion. Don't have much experience with seasonic, but heard nothing but good about corsair and havnt run into troubles with mine at all.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> OK i really really really really suggset you go with an i7 3770K istead. less than 10% difference in gaming performance and ive heard many horror stories about the 4770k overclocking goes. They run hotter than ivy, and are harder to cool down, and also dont take to high volts as well. PSU i suggest going corsair but thats my opinion. Don't have much experience with seasonic, but heard nothing but good about corsair and havnt run into troubles with mine at all.


Seasonic makes most of the good PSUs out there... Here, look at this. Look under OEM.

Corsair themselves don't actually MAKE manufacture the PSUs...

EDIT: Also, if a person wants to go Haswell, I'm sure they're aware of their heat and whatnot. Doesn't make it an outright bad choice... "horror stories" depends on how you look at it... Look at the OC results/owners right here on OCN of Haswell chips... It is, very much so, "to each their own", since it's one's dream rig...

Just my 2 pence...


----------



## skupples

Will have to re-do my submission for tri-fire Hawaii's when they come out.


----------



## neo0031

I shall re plan mine tomorrow since it's my birthday, and I'm so gonna win.









What? No of course I don't have anything else better to do on my birthday. What are you talking about?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> ...and that ladies and gentlemen is why the XFX GT 640 is terrible for gaming.


Bet it can run circles around my 6670, which I'd say would be perfect for a lot of games at 1920*1200 and medium settings


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Seasonic makes most of the good PSUs out there... Here, look at this. Look under OEM.
> 
> Corsair themselves don't actually MAKE manufacture the PSUs...
> 
> EDIT: Also, if a person wants to go Haswell, I'm sure they're aware of their heat and whatnot. Doesn't make it an outright bad choice... "horror stories" depends on how you look at it... Look at the OC results/owners right here on OCN of Haswell chips... It is, very much so, "to each their own", since it's one's dream rig...
> 
> Just my 2 pence...


yeah i understand and sorry for my ignorance on the psu part! IMO i won't be going haswell anytime soon. Heard way too many bad things. From the facts there is almost no reason to go haswell...


----------



## dman811

Personally, unless I win, I will be sticking with my rig until I can upgrade to Ivy-E when it comes out, and boy oh boy would my render times be cut down from 3 hours for a 700mb file with my CPU and 1 hour with my GPU.


----------



## skupples

Ivy-E ~ t-minus one month. 49XXk/x will be my first e-series cpu. Still undecided on which one.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Updated my "Dream Rig" swapped out the 2x 7970's for a Sapphire 7990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840327


which would perform better?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I updated my PC with a very nice setup, I think at least. I still stand by giving away most if not all of my current PC to the OCN community in freebies of course if I ever win. It's the right thing to do.









I had to comment because some reason this thread just wasn't loading for me no matter what I did, I hope this is posted.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> which would perform better?


From what I am reading it's pretty good and the fact that there isn't much of a price difference plus atm I own a 6990 and I haven't really had any problems with it at one point it was crashing but that was because of a mobo update other then that it's great so I figure wth lol


----------



## phillyd

In again!


----------



## lordhinton

its slightly off topic but its for my ultimate rig









is the cooler master v8 any where near as good as the h80i? i like engines


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> its slightly off topic but its for my ultimate rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the cooler master v8 any where near as good as the h80i? i like engines


well, its a very VERY beefy cooler.
how about this tho, you get a H80i and the V8 and make a watercooled engine








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispano-Suiza_8

give it a plane theme and bam, you have a perfectly themed build


----------



## lordhinton

i could







but it would catch fire







just like everything else i try ¬_¬

* hence why i dare not to OC over 4ghz


----------



## FedeVi

Almost had an heart attack when i received a notification of a private message, but was about a folding competition...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi*
> 
> Almost had an heart attack when i received a notification of a private message, but was about a folding competition...


Mine was about StarCraft... Tell me about bad timing


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi*
> 
> Almost had an heart attack when i received a notification of a private message, but was about a folding competition...


I feel your pain, the same thing happened to me a few days ago


----------



## barkinos98

Ive been getting PMs about everything for the last week, i got one about the foldathon, a friendly chat-PM and a pm about the G710








if i were a bit old i would definately keep getting mini heart attacks. :/


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Ive been getting PMs about everything for the last week, i got one about the foldathon, a friendly chat-PM and a pm about the G710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i were a bit old i would definately keep getting mini heart attacks. :/


Same!







I got one this morning and I was like "could it be?!" and it was a "happy birthday" from another user... lol


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one this morning and I was like "could it be?!" and it was a "happy birthday" from another user... lol


Happy birthday


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one this morning and I was like "could it be?!" and it was a "happy birthday" from another user... lol


Happy birthday!


----------



## neo0031

Haha. Thanks guys! Not quite yet as there's still hours to go, but thank you!


----------



## kkorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> hey
> not to blow your bubble or anything but that board wont work with that cpu, different sockets


Yes , i realised that- thats the cpu i have atm, and i was obviously thinking of it when compiling my list-silly mistake









It has been edited to reflect the suitable Haswell chip (which if i won, would be promptly de-lidded)

That having been said, thanks for picking up on that noob error


----------



## Spritanium

Funny story: No matter what I do, I literally can't find a way to make my rig cost more than $2000 without it being overkill for me.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> Funny story: No matter what I do, I literally can't find a way to make my rig cost more than $2000 without it being overkill for me.


Add in a ViewSonic VP2770 2560x1440 IPS monitor.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> Add in a ViewSonic VP2770 2560x1440 IPS monitor.


I already have two 23" monitors taking up my whole desk


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> I already have two 23" monitors taking up my whole desk


Add a third and turn them vertical


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkorky*
> 
> Yes , i realised that- thats the cpu i have atm, and i was obviously thinking of it when compiling my list-silly mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been edited to reflect the suitable Haswell chip (which if i won, would be promptly de-lidded)
> 
> That having been said, thanks for picking up on that noob error


no problem mate, its why we all post our rigs in here








(although i sometimes post it because i was bored and tried to see what i could make)


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have a good feeling that I am going to win for July









MetallicAcid


----------



## jeffro37

Dang!! They still have not posted a winner for July yet? I don't remember them ever taking this long to pick. Hope they have not decided to drop this contest or something has happened to the mods in charge of the contest. Hope we hear something soon either way.


----------



## barkinos98

its about chaotickinesis not getting his stuff/money yet (at least thats what people are believing), so until he does we have to wait.
and dont get me wrong kinesis, im not blaming you (at least I'm not), so if my post made it look so it wasnt my intention


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one this morning and I was like "could it be?!" and it was a "happy birthday" from another user... lol


That was me yesterday, Chicklet sent me a PM, which I was happy to receive, so it wasn't a big disappointment to me.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> My ultimate rig would be this.
> 
> Mouse= Logitech Gaming Mouse G700s - Mouse - laser - 14 button $79.99 (TigerDirect.com)
> 
> Build Total= $2,442.50
> 
> Would make me one happy guy and this would be hooked up to my 55 inch Phillips.


nice choice on mouse


----------



## ataryens

I will call my firstborn Admin if I win this! (I wont)


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> nice choice on mouse


Thank you Was hoping it would work on Mac aswell as windows.


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ataryens*
> 
> I will call my firstborn Admin if I win this! (I wont)


how people are naming there kids this day and age, some one probably will


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Thank you Was hoping it would work on Mac aswell as windows.


it does.
PERFECTLY.

their software is soo awesome, i dont know the words to describe it properly. its easy to use, it works perfectly etc etc.
the only thing i would see as "bad" would be its charge, i have to charge every 2 days but considering you have to charge smartphones pretty much at each 12hrs, its fine


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> how people are naming there kids this day and age, some one probably will


Let us not forget the famous Dovahkin baby name contest from Bethesda, and someone actually went through with it.


----------



## barkinos98

I've added the kraken to the rig, the gold one looks SOOOO GOOD
good enough to replace my beats as a daily headphone


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I've added the kraken to the rig, the gold one looks SOOOO GOOD
> good enough to replace my beats as a daily headphone


Don't. You'll be paying more for product endorsement and aesthetics than sound quality, which is specially horrible with this one. Buzzing noise and crickety all over the spectrum FTL(For The Loose). Monster Beats, while being nothing extraordinary as headphones go, kick the Kraken's ass from Istambul to Ankara









http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-audio/cat-headphones/product-MDR7506/
http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/audio-technica-ath-m50/4505-7877_7-33899646.html
http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/sony-mdrv6/4505-7877_7-31248927.html
http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/audio-technica-ath-ws55bk/4505-7877_7-34848797.html

This are just a handful of really good HPs which can be had fairly cheap and sound like BEAST.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Don't. You'll be paying more for product endorsement and aesthetics than sound quality, which is specially horrible with this one. Buzzing noise and crickety all over the spectrum FTL(For The Loose). Monster Beats, while being nothing extraordinary as headphones go, kick the Kraken's ass from Istambul to Ankara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-audio/cat-headphones/product-MDR7506/
> http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/audio-technica-ath-m50/4505-7877_7-33899646.html
> http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/sony-mdrv6/4505-7877_7-31248927.html
> http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/audio-technica-ath-ws55bk/4505-7877_7-34848797.html
> 
> This are just a handful of really good HPs which can be had fairly cheap and sound like BEAST.


wait beats are better than the krakens
okay i'm keeping them









I decided i could go the extra mile, klipsch M40's seemed pretty good when i tried them and they were just $200 or so.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wait beats are better than the krakens
> okay i'm keeping them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided i could go the extra mile, klipsch M40's seemed pretty good when i tried them and they were just $200 or so.


Yea. Just throw in a 7.1 system with a projector while you are at it


----------



## chrisguitar

I just wish they'd announce the winner so I don't keep coming back to the forum every single minute of the day lol XD I have stuff to do XD like post on the forum!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I just wish they'd announce the winner so I don't keep coming back to the forum every single minute of the day lol XD I have stuff to do XD like post on the forum!


well, you don't have to keep on coming back, you will be notified if you won.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Yea. Just throw in a 7.1 system with a projector while you are at it


I already have a VERY high quality 5.1 system, and i hate projectors so i think im good









my beats are aging and showing signs of wear, which makes me not able to use them daily for outsides.
beats for the desktop, new for daily usage


----------



## skupples

I want a headset that sounds amazing and DOESN't weigh 100 lbs on my face / squeeze my dome into a headache every night. Any suggestions? Iv'e been through thermal take, thx, and corsair's so far.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I want a headset that sounds amazing and DOESN't weigh 100 lbs on my face / squeeze my dome into a headache every night. Any suggestions? Iv'e been through thermal take, thx, and corsair's so far.


check out sennheiser's


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I want a headset that sounds amazing and DOESN't weigh 100 lbs on my face / squeeze my dome into a headache every night. Any suggestions? Iv'e been through thermal take, thx, and corsair's so far.


idk what you should get, but dont get the beats pros.
I bought them for show and show only, but after wearing them 2-3 hours continuously my head starts to have pain :/
beats studios are WAY lighter compared to the pros and they are so soft and comfy...


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I want a headset that sounds amazing and DOESN't weigh 100 lbs on my face / squeeze my dome into a headache every night. Any suggestions? Iv'e been through thermal take, thx, and corsair's so far.


Audio Technica AD-700's. The simple and obvious choice. Nothing compares in the price range honestly.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Audio Technica AD-700's. The simple and obvious choice. Nothing compares in the price range honestly.


Get the updated version: Audio Technica AD-700x

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-AD700X-Audiophile-Open-Air-Headphones/dp/B009S332TQ


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I want a headset that sounds amazing and DOESN't weigh 100 lbs on my face / squeeze my dome into a headache every night. Any suggestions? Iv'e been through thermal take, thx, and corsair's so far.
> 
> 
> 
> check out sennheiser's
Click to expand...

+1 to that suggestion. If buying higher-end audio equipment I'd only go for the best brands. Headfi is really the forum to go to research audio. I spent a while on there before picking up my IE80s, now I find lower-quality earphones unlistenable







Beats are bad, and I honestly can't hear the music for the noise through Apple's ibuds.


----------



## KnownDragon

I don't think using a projector would be a bad idea. Can we edit our ultimate rig build?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yes you can edit your ultimate rig as many times as you wish


----------



## ghostrider85

i wonder if it's a good idea to get a projector and beam it to the ceiling so you can play while lying down? lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i wonder if it's a good idea to get a projector and beam it to the ceiling so you can play while lying down? lol


That gets me to thinking... Maybe I could network the house and put the projector in the Master Bedroom on a swivel for ceiling and wall projecting and have a powerful enough keyboard and mouse to use it from the living room.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> *wait beats are better than the krakens*
> okay i'm keeping them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided i could go the extra mile, klipsch M40's seemed pretty good when i tried them and they were just $200 or so.


They are better, which doesn't put the Krakens in a good spot. For my tastes(and many music listeners), the Beats sound good but so much bass, man, it drowns the other frequencies









I prefer a more balanced sound. The Klipsch M40 are a bit lacking on the highs from what I've read:



the Audio-Technica ATH-M50 or the Sennheiser 598 would be my choice if aesthetics and SOUND about the 200$ mark was needed. The Audio Technica AD-700x are also good. Lol, looking through prices is just saw a STEAL at Amazon España for a set of 598s. Gotta go!


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I don't think using a projector would be a bad idea. Can we edit our ultimate rig build?


yes just edit your first post (go to contest and promotions page, click the number of posts in thread on the right, control F(command F if mac) and type your name in, if your name is there click your post number, then find your post with your rig in it )

Had to post that, I didn't know how before.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i wonder if it's a good idea to get a projector and beam it to the ceiling so you can play while lying down? lol


I have a mini projector (Link) that I play my PS3 on the roof and watch movies on my ceiling because sometimes I don't want to move my head XD BAHAHA (uses HDMI)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> idk what you should get, but dont get the beats pros.
> I bought them for show and show only, but after wearing them 2-3 hours continuously my head starts to have pain :/
> beats studios are WAY lighter compared to the pros and they are so soft and comfy...


I'm sorry but as much as I love Doctor Dre, he got enough of my money from CD's back in the day. If i'm going to drop 300$ on some headphones they are going to be true-top of the line, not fashion-top of the line.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_143PC350SE/Sennheiser-PC-350-Special-Edition.html?tp=60844&awkw=55327842145&awat=pla&awnw=g&awcr=26260926865&awdv=c

I wish this company used dual-head-band on its gaming headsets too. (like the commercial pilot grade ones)

I would guess the 598's have the same speakers as the 350's w/o mic?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sorry but as much as I love Doctor Dre, he got enough of my money from CD's back in the day. If i'm going to drop 300$ on some headphones they are going to be true-top of the line, not fashion-top of the line.


Not to mention some proper decent sounding headphones can also look awesome... Even if we're talking Beats price range and "sound quality" there are much better looking alternative. Beats is, just sold by its own logo, as many would agree.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.99 @ Mac Mall)


I've got the 840 Pro in my laptop and while it's a ridiculously fast and high quality drive, I'd consider the 840 (non-Pro). You save ~60 bucks and it's nearly as fast.







$60 extra bucks to put toward tax or s/h.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3*
> 
> I've got the 840 Pro in my laptop and while it's a ridiculously fast and high quality drive, I'd consider the 840 (non-Pro). You save ~60 bucks and it's nearly as fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60 extra bucks to put toward tax or s/h.


Since the 840 will be a boot drive + main programs, I would really prefer the Pro since it's a dream rig's boot drive... Otherwise it's something I can't afford normally. The 840 non-Pro or Evo I would consider forking out for myself later down the road.

Unless, you were referring to me dilemma to keeping the cost down? In that case, I really think I would rather skimp on either the 780 to a 770 or the 16GB ram to 8GB, which are both still very awesome in their own... But same can be said for the 840 Pro. I will change it to a 500GB 840 Evo once it's out and do away with the HDD all together as I have my own.









Although, if I'm not benching, the 840 non-Pro do seem well enough....


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Alright. Birthday today, and list updated! I shall win this!
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($199.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.99 @ Mac Mall)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($675.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($24.35 @ Outlet PC)
> *Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($157.99 @ Newegg)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.90 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($179.99 @ Amazon)
> *Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Total:* $2427.49
> 
> If I do win, to compensate for the deductions overseas and a mouse and whatnot, I will be cutting on the HDD methinks. Or dumb RAM down to 8GB, which is still plenty and enough.
> 
> I present to you the "Generic 350D x Asus build".


Happy Birthday! Today is my birthday too so I still have to hope that I will win!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Happy Birthday! Today is my birthday too so I still have to hope that I will win!


Happy birthday to you too! Go us!

We should go halfsies if one of us wins within the next 24 hours. (Honestly serious. 1250 USD each. I can well be happy to make a dream rig from that.)

No, I'm serious.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Happy birthday to you too! Go us!
> 
> We should go halfsies if one of us wins within the next 24 hours. (Honestly serious. 1250 USD each. I can well be happy to make a dream rig from that.)
> 
> No, I'm serious.


I could be great with $1250 as well! That would be a great birthday for the both of us.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sorry but as much as I love Doctor Dre, he got enough of my money from CD's back in the day. If i'm going to drop 300$ on some headphones they are going to be true-top of the line, not fashion-top of the line.
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_143PC350SE/Sennheiser-PC-350-Special-Edition.html?tp=60844&awkw=55327842145&awat=pla&awnw=g&awcr=26260926865&awdv=c
> 
> I wish this company used dual-head-band on its gaming headsets too. (like the commercial pilot grade ones)
> 
> I would guess the 598's have the same speakers as the 350's w/o mic?


Or save another $50 for HD600s, or $100 for HE-400s...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Not to mention some proper decent sounding headphones can also look awesome... Even if we're talking Beats price range and "sound quality" there are much better looking alternative. Beats is, just sold by its own logo, as many would agree.


I think Dre would even agree.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think Dre would even agree.


Sad moment for my Beats owning friend when I compared it to my bootleg, imitation Sol Republic V10s off eBay, and my bootlegs sound more round, richer, and crisper, and more presence... I'm not a qualified audiophile, but I am qualified enough to know when my money's been well spent as oppose to... lol


----------



## NeoReaper

Soo much off-topicness in this thread.


----------



## barkinos98

I built me a mATX rig








should i put that or the ITX on my sig?


----------



## neo0031

You guys COULD say, you guys made the changes Has-Well....







Y'know.... As well?









I'm sure this "joke" has been cracked before.


----------



## barkinos98




----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*


Please! No! Don't boycott me out of this community! I'll be good! I swear!









EDIT: Enough OT stuff. Sorry guys. I'll behave.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Soo much off-topicness in this thread.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Please! No! Don't boycott me out of this community! I'll be good! I swear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Enough OT stuff. Sorry guys. I'll behave.


Dont be sorry.
theres nothing they can do other than CHILL THE FUDGE OUT
and stop killing people's fun.


----------



## d6bmg

Well, among these posts I can't understand or see the ;latest winner name or the post made by admin.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d6bmg*
> 
> Well, among these posts I can't understand or see the ;latest winner name or the post made by admin.


Mainly because there isn't one. Hence - the anarchy


----------



## dman811

There hasn't been one yet, and when there is, you can almost guarantee a bunch of us will be saying congrats to whoever it is that won. That and the OP will be updated with the winner's name I believe.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Hey! Congrats to the last two winners. I haven't been on in weeks to check it. My rig is still the same. Nuclear Fallout for everyone! lawl


----------



## strych9

People should really not send PMs to each other now, I've had several mini heart attacks in the last few days -_-


----------



## yojofizz

Please let me win!


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> People should really not send PMs to each other now, I've had several mini heart attacks in the last few days -_-


You should see a doctor then!


----------



## Fatman811

Patience is a virtue few here have apparently.


----------



## KnownDragon

If I win I am going to Disney World!!!! Oh hold on maybe not.


----------



## A7xConnor

People need to chill


----------



## Moustache

Thanks a lot for the congratulations people. I can't believe that I just won for the July. Thanks also to my mom and dad for giving me the support throughout the month. Also to my fans, without you guys, I'm nothing. I still can't believe that I won it. Thanks people, I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What's the problem? The talk seems pretty much on topic and at least it gets bumped this way. If you didn't receive a PM you didn't win anyways...


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moustache*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the congratulations people. I can't believe that I just won for the July. Thanks also to my mom and dad for giving me the support throughout the month. Also to my fans, without you guys, I'm nothing. I still can't believe that I won it. Thanks people, I appreciate it a lot.


Let the flaming commence.........


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yojofizz*
> 
> Please let me win!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moustache*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the congratulations people. I can't believe that I just won for the July. Thanks also to my mom and dad for giving me the support throughout the month. Also to my fans, without you guys, I'm nothing. I still can't believe that I won it. Thanks people, I appreciate it a lot.


Saying stuff like this will not help you win, and is more than likely not considered a helpful post, but sure, you both have the required amount of total posts, but how many of them are truly helpful to the community, or at least giving some sort of thanks or advice for a *real* reason other than a fake win at a contest that is on here for everyone to try and enjoy. I hope I am not out of line here in the Mod's eyes. but people saying "Let me win" and "I deserve this more than everyone else" should either have a harder time catching a win, or be disqualified. I've seen the posts, and how childlike a bunch of people on here get over a randomly won contest, and truthfully, it is not cool to do that sort of thing, sure it might have been funny the first few times, but now it is so old that it just gets in the way. Mods, if you care to remove this post, I will have no hard feelings, and I am sorry for making your job more difficult, I just had to speak my mind on the situation.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Saying stuff like this will not help you win, and is more than likely not considered a helpful post, but sure, you both have the required amount of total posts, but how many of them are truly helpful to the community, or at least giving some sort of thanks or advice for a *real* reason other than a fake win at a contest that is on here for everyone to try and enjoy. I hope I am not out of line here in the Mod's eyes. but people saying "Let me win" and "I deserve this more than everyone else" should either have a harder time catching a win, or be disqualified. I've seen the posts, and how childlike a bunch of people on here get over a randomly won contest, and truthfully, it is not cool to do that sort of thing, sure it might have been funny the first few times, but now it is so old that it just gets in the way. Mods, if you care to remove this post, I will have no hard feelings, and I am sorry for making your job more difficult, I just had to speak my mind on the situation.


I second this.


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Saying stuff like this will not help you win, and is more than likely not considered a helpful post, but sure, you both have the required amount of total posts, but how many of them are truly helpful to the community, or at least giving some sort of thanks or advice for a *real* reason other than a fake win at a contest that is on here for everyone to try and enjoy. I hope I am not out of line here in the Mod's eyes. but people saying "Let me win" and "I deserve this more than everyone else" should either have a harder time catching a win, or be disqualified. I've seen the posts, and how childlike a bunch of people on here get over a randomly won contest, and truthfully, it is not cool to do that sort of thing, sure it might have been funny the first few times, but now it is so old that it just gets in the way. Mods, if you care to remove this post, I will have no hard feelings, and I am sorry for making your job more difficult, I just had to speak my mind on the situation.


Well moustache has more rep than you suggesting more of his posts have been found helpful by the community than yours!









Judge not lest ye be judged


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> Well moustache has more rep than you suggesting more of his posts have been found helpful by the community than yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge not lest ye be judged


I wasn't necessarily saying it toward Moustache, I was saying it to anyone who has done that or plans on doing that, and even if he has more rep than me, realize, many people on this forum don't even give rep, but that is another subject, so I will just leave it at that so that I don't get a warning or infraction or such.


----------



## stnz

Third.


----------



## NeoReaper

Awaiting Chipp for some sort of action.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Patience is a virtue few here have apparently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> People need to chill


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What's the problem? The talk seems pretty much on topic and at least it gets bumped this way. If you didn't receive a PM you didn't win anyways...


Guys, it doesnt work.
Myself and other guys here (which are pretty much "regulars" lol) tried saying the same thing over and over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Saying stuff like this will not help you win, and is more than likely not considered a helpful post, but sure, you both have the required amount of total posts, but how many of them are truly helpful to the community, or at least giving some sort of thanks or advice for a *real* reason other than a fake win at a contest that is on here for everyone to try and enjoy. I hope I am not out of line here in the Mod's eyes. but people saying "Let me win" and "I deserve this more than everyone else" should either have a harder time catching a win, or be disqualified. I've seen the posts, and how childlike a bunch of people on here get over a randomly won contest, and truthfully, it is not cool to do that sort of thing, sure it might have been funny the first few times, but now it is so old that it just gets in the way. Mods, if you care to remove this post, I will have no hard feelings, and I am sorry for making your job more difficult, I just had to speak my mind on the situation.


I fourth/latest number'th this


----------



## chrisguitar

First.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Awaiting Chipp for some sort of action.


My money is that they've already drawn the winner, sent them a pm, and are awaiting a response... That's my best guess at least seeing as it's the 13th and we haven't heard any announcement yet. Although I have to be honest, probably like wuite a few others... I wait to check my email and the forum until I get home in the afternoons, that why if I'm not lucky enough to win, my day isn't shot down until after work, lol.


----------



## KnownDragon

I have a question, It says you have to have 25 post in the community. I know I have more then 25 post in the community of overclock.net does this count or does it only pertain to this thread?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have a question, It says you have to have 25 post in the community. I know I have more then 25 post in the community of overclock.net does this count or does it only pertain to this thread?


That would be in the community, overall. (Unless I'm sadly mistaken.)


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have a question, It says you have to have 25 post in the community. I know I have more then 25 post in the community of overclock.net does this count or does it only pertain to this thread?


the amount of posts in this thread has nothing to do with your chance of winning/chance of anyone winning.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> That would be in the community. (Unless I'm sadly mistaken.)


So all of overclock.net right?


----------



## jeffro37

You had to of had at least 25 helpful post any where in the forums. Also you have to have 25 before the month starts ( like by the end of June) to be eligible for the month of July.


----------



## blue-cat

haha that almost sounds like a troll to encourage people to spam post more


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> So all of overclock.net right?


Yes


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> haha that almost sounds like a troll to encourage people to spam post more


nah, he probably was honest








i cant blame him, theres over 8k posts in here and although his question was answered countless times im sure he didnt bother to go through 8k posts; neither would've I


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue-cat*
> 
> haha that almost sounds like a troll to encourage people to spam post more


No I think they did this that way the clockers of overclock.net would have a chance at winning and not some person that caught wind of it at another overclock site. Good thinking on the Mods. Wasn't trying to make anyone mad just wanted to make sure was all ty guys.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> My money is that they've already drawn the winner, sent them a pm, and are awaiting a response... That's my best guess at least seeing as it's the 13th and we haven't heard any announcement yet. Although I have to be honest, probably like wuite a few others... I wait to check my email and the forum until I get home in the afternoons, that why if I'm not lucky enough to win, my day isn't shot down until after work, lol.


God this thread has turned pathetic. If I dont win Tear, Cry, Fart (A Little). Im shocked at some of the ignorance of some of the posts like your entitled to win cause your better then everyone. Its a contest. if you dont win then you dont win. I have entered around 1500 give-aways in the last 2 years on various places and never won. Whoopie doo.

The mods are prolly sitting back laughing at this thread.


----------



## Gbruenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Its a competition.


I think you were trying to steer away from this and say it is a contest, not a competition. Theres no way to increase your chance of winning by posting (unless you don't have the number of posts).


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gbruenin*
> 
> I think you were trying to steer away from this and say it is a contest, not a competition. Theres no way to increase your chance of winning by posting (unless you don't have the number of posts).


I meant to say its a contest not competition lol. I dont care if I win I just like seeing everyone go stir crazy. All I can do i laugh at some of these posts. Some people even getting ticked off at the admins for not responding. They will respond when ever they feel like it or they already chose someone and are waiting a response.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> God this thread has turned pathetic. If I dont win Tear, Cry, Fart (A Little). Im shocked at some of the ignorance of some of the posts like your entitled to win cause your better then everyone. Its a contest. if you dont win then you dont win. I have entered around 1500 give-aways in the last 2 years on various places and never won. Whoopie doo.
> 
> The mods are prolly sitting back laughing at this thread.


I would do so too.
and although i have to say your post is a bit harsh its more or less what i think too








like okay the amount we are talking about is $2500 which is a huge amount of money to be earned, by pretty much just sitting around. but patience is the key guys, you wont get hurt if you were a bit less cynical and actually joined with the chatter.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I would do so too.
> and although i have to say your post is a bit harsh its more or less what i think too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like okay the amount we are talking about is $2500 which is a huge amount of money to be earned, by pretty much just sitting around. but patience is the key guys, you wont get hurt if you were a bit less cynical and actually joined with the chatter.


They could also be having problems. if you look at at the *Follow Our Twitch.tv Channel and Win Steam Games!* thread you will notice that they have NOT received there games from that either. Who knows whats going on honestly I hope everything is ok with admin or chipp if there is something up


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> No I think they did this that way the clockers of overclock.net would have a chance at winning and not some person that caught wind of it at another overclock site. Good thinking on the Mods. Wasn't trying to make anyone mad just wanted to make sure was all ty guys.


25 posts is a low requirement, make it 25 rep and that would have a better chance of keeping it in house.


----------



## barkinos98

could be, could be








to be honest i never believed it was about kinesis getting his stuff, i dont remember we waiting for pedro to get his stuff. its probably some internal business they dont/wont tell us whats up.

either way, i hope everything will work out soon for the staff!
(it might be because people are away on holiday too, i guess)


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 25 posts is a low requirement, make it 25 rep and that would have a better chance of keeping it in house.


Thats asking a bit much. You yourself barely make that requirement. That wouldnt be quite so fair.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 25 posts is a low requirement, make it 25 rep and that would have a better chance of keeping it in house.


Why stop there why not make it 25 rep + 25 unique rep + 2500 posts, so only the uber l33t stand a chance of winning.(I apologize in advance for any sarcasm in this post.)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Why stop there why not make it 25 rep + 25 unique rep + 2500 posts, so only the uber l33t stand a chance of winning.(I apologize in advance for any sarcasm in this post.)


Sounds good to me


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Thats asking a bit much. You yourself barely make that requirement. That wouldnt be quite so fair.


How wouldn't it?
That way everyone in the contest has been recognized by the community as helpful. Maybe not so much Rep, like 10 or 15 will do, but a Rep requirement instead of a post requirement is better.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> God this thread has turned pathetic. If I dont win Tear, Cry, Fart (A Little). Im shocked at some of the ignorance of some of the posts like your entitled to win cause your better then everyone. Its a contest. if you dont win then you dont win. I have entered around 1500 give-aways in the last 2 years on various places and never won. Whoopie doo.
> 
> The mods are prolly sitting back laughing at this thread.


I said it in sarcastic jest, dude. Don't assume you know anything about someone and their way of thinking. Furthermore, if you are going to bash on the intelligence and sense (or lack thereof) of others, perhaps you're in need of a little brush up work on your grammatical skills instead of calling other ignorant.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ataryens*
> 
> Since my current computer meets my requirement, I would take the money and upgrade my gfs computer in terms of gpu, both of our computers in terms on display and purchase a SSD for my mom and dad. (I hope thats allowed)
> 
> Cheapest EVGA gtx 780 at the time: ~$659.99
> Dell UltraSharp U2713HM (when on special): ~$600
> 
> UltraSharp U2312HM X 2 (when on special): ~$400
> 
> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB X 2 : ~$500
> 
> Total: $2160 CAD + taxes
> 
> If it is not allowed, then same old for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 x 10 + 5? 155


prob would have been allowed if you didnt mention it... but ppl here like a build log anyways


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> How wouldn't it?
> That way everyone in the contest has been recognized by the community as helpful. Maybe not so much Rep, like 10 or 15 will do, but a Rep requirement instead of a post requirement is better.


You do have to take into consideration that there are a lot of members of the forum that simply don't give out rep. In all honesty, a rep requirement should be a two-way street... they have to both give and receive rep.


----------



## ataryens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> prob would have been allowed if you didnt mention it... but ppl here like a build log anyways


Then that's fine, their contest, their rules. Can't really blame them for wanting you to add content to their site if you win.
Gl everyone


----------



## TheKrimsonChin

I Would Have To Go With An ITX Build, Love The Small Size & Big Power They Now Offer.. So I Went For A Black|Red|White Theme & Was Mainly Inspired By Darth Maul..

• Intel i7 4770K 3.4GHz CPU
• ASUS Maximus VI Impact Z87 Motherboard
• Corsair Dominator 8GB [2x4GB] 2000MHz RAM
• EVGA GTX680 Classified 4GB Graphics Card
• NZXT Kraken X40 Liquid CPU Cooler
• Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB SSD
• Western Digital Caviar Black 4TB 7200RPM HDD
• Corsair AX760i Modular|Digital PSU
• Bitfenix Prodigy [Black] Chassis
• ASUS BC-12D1ST Pro BluRay Writer
• Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T 9 6400dpi Gaming Mouse
• Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Keyboard
• Corsair MM600 Aluminium Mouse Pad
• Samsung S27A950D 27" 3D LED Monitor
• Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition Fans [x2]
• Corsair SP120 Performance Edition Fans [x2]
• Bitfenix Spectre 230mm [Black] Fan
• Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## nazarein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheKrimsonChin*
> 
> I Would Have To Go With An ITX Build, Love The Small Size & Big Power They Now Offer.. So I Went For A Black|Red|White Theme & Was Mainly Inspired By Darth Maul..
> 
> • Intel i7 4770K 3.4GHz CPU
> • ASUS Maximus VI Impact Z87 Motherboard
> • Corsair Dominator 8GB [2x4GB] 2000MHz RAM
> ectectect


TheKrimsonChin

*Joined: Today at 4:22 pm
Post: 1
Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)*

Lawl


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein*
> 
> TheKrimsonChin
> 
> *Joined: Today at 4:22 pm
> Post: 1
> Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)*
> 
> Lawl












I do enjoy the Fairly Odd Parents reference tho.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheKrimsonChin*
> 
> -snip-


bahaha, this is probably why they take so long because they need to re adjust the randomiser / list because idiots like this post without reading the requirements.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

580 rep and over 9000 posts is the new req.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 580 rep and *over 9000* posts is the new req.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> I said it in sarcastic jest, dude. Don't assume you know anything about someone and their way of thinking. Furthermore, if you are going to bash on the intelligence and sense (or lack thereof) of others, perhaps you're in need of a little brush up work on your grammatical skills instead of calling other ignorant.


What did you say Mr. AMD. haha derp


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Come Dream With Me Tonight
Let's Go, To Far Off Places
And Search For Treasure's Bright
Come Dream With Me Tonight
Let's Build a Giant Airship
And Sail Into The Sky
Let's Watch The Ground so Far Below
Let's Watch the Birds, as they Fly By
Fly So High
Come Dream With Me Tonight............................


----------



## cptnighthawk666

anyone know this song


----------



## Heartl3ss

lol post record achieved!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Thats asking a bit much. You yourself barely make that requirement. That wouldnt be quite so fair.


It is? That's my point, iv'e only been an active poster for for a short while, why am i qualified to win this *prize*?

Maybe first flame is a bit high, but so is the prize value (2500$)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Why stop there why not make it 25 rep + 25 unique rep + 2500 posts, so only the uber l33t stand a chance of winning.(I apologize in advance for any sarcasm in this post.)


I mean, you said it not me... This comment reminds me of the excuses given for why nerfing mmo content is a good thing...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> How wouldn't it?
> That way everyone in the contest has been recognized by the community as helpful. Maybe not so much Rep, like 10 or 15 will do, but a Rep requirement instead of a post requirement is better.


No Way Bro, That wouldn't be *fair!*

Maybe they should reduce it down to one quality post, and only a member for one day. That way everyone can enter, hold hands, sing kumbaia, and live happily ever after in Utopia...


----------



## CptChiggs

I say we let the admin decide on the requirements and then we suck it up if we don't make the cut.


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> I say we let the admin decide on the requirements and then we suck it up if we don't make the cut.


Pretty sure he decided the requirements 6 months ago when this was started.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> *My money is that they've already drawn the winner, sent them a pm, and are awaiting a response*... That's my best guess at least seeing as it's the 13th and we haven't heard any announcement yet. Although I have to be honest, probably like wuite a few others... I wait to check my email and the forum until I get home in the afternoons, that why if I'm not lucky enough to win, my day isn't shot down until after work, lol.


Either that or maybe Chipp is away on vacation. Lots of people at my work have been taking vacations this month.


----------



## nazarein

looking at past winner announcements it seems more like they post the winners here before a PM is received.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=28295687


You have to make the wishlist public, otherwise we see our own wish lists.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Either that or maybe Chipp is away on vacation. Lots of people at my work have been taking vacations this month.


It is the height of summer vacation season. I'm surrounded by them constantly at my beach condo.( I can hear one moving furniture around in the condo above us as we speak)


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> What did you say Mr. AMD. haha derp


I'll refer to the second sentence of my post, don't assume anything about someone... You don't know what my life circumstances were when I built my current rig. And your tone assumes that I'm an AMD fanboy. Not the case. I had X dollars and I wanted a computer that can handle gaming, some side photography editing jobs etc, amongst other things, as I pay off my debt and pay my own way through college. My graduation/get out of debt present will be my "far more than I really need for anything" kind of build. Whether or not I should be lucky enough to win a rig here. It goes to show that I may love my toys and hobbies, but they still have to take a backseat to the responsibilities that come with being an adult. Perhaps prioritizing responsibility over hobbies and fun things is a foreign concept for you?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Los Hog*
> 
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=28295687


FYI can't see your wishlist so I receommend using Rig Builder or partpicker as described in OP


----------



## DizZz

My god the off topic crap that's going on in this thread


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> My god the off topic crap that's going on in this thread


If it bugs you so much just stop reading it or even unsuscribe. not a big deal


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> My god the off topic crap that's going on in this thread


and, you just added another off topic post


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It is the height of summer vacation season. I'm surrounded by them constantly at my beach condo.( I can hear one moving furniture around in the condo above us as we speak)


He's pushing the couch towards the shore


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> How wouldn't it?
> That way everyone in the contest has been recognized by the community as helpful. Maybe not so much Rep, like 10 or 15 will do, but a Rep requirement instead of a post requirement is better.


5 would be best if OCN is so concerned with getting as many people in the contest as possible.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> He's pushing the couch towards the shore


rofl! Though i'm a born and bread floridian I really only enjoy the beach at night, or when drunk under an umbrella... I'm too Caucasian for all that direct sunlight. (even if i work in it lol) For how white i am i don't burn badly though, no ginger, just white.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

well my gtx 280 is overheating and artifacting and there is a strange smell coming from my computer...its a formidable scent....stings the nostrills.so i have been praying to the computer gods that i win


----------



## cptnighthawk666

well my gtx 280 is overheating and artifacting and there is a strange smell coming from my computer...its a formidable scent....stings the nostrills.so i have been praying to the computer gods that i win


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 5 would be best if OCN is so concerned with getting as many people in the contest as possible.


Well if the goal is to increase traffic to the site and not add extra work for the mods to police rep abuse then a post count sounds like the best idea.


----------



## darwing

I'm going to be 100% honest when I say this suspense is killing me along with the other 1000+ people hoping it's their day for the contest!! I mean I try not to post on here too often because I tossed up my gaming rig, and don't want the admin to see a bunch of posts from me just to get my name out there but WOW this is intense!! I can feel the cyber tension in the WiFi!!! LOL

I'm gonna make changes to my rig, but only if I win because again, if I win this rig will be an OCN voted rig, with full customizations.. I figure if it's sponsored by OCN, why not delicate it to OCN


----------



## skupples




----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> well my gtx 280 is overheating and artifacting and there is a strange smell coming from my computer...its a formidable scent....stings the nostrills.so i have been praying to the computer gods that i win


you dont meet the requirements to enter


----------



## cptnighthawk666

you don't


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


i dont get how this has anything to do with the thread?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> you dont meet the requirements to enter


That is really for Admin and Chipp to decide, not any of us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i dont get how this has anything to do with the thread?


It says that the dead horse has been beaten by many many people.


----------



## Agoriaz

Beating a dead horse. An idiom concerning the entire thread as I see it. At least in regards to changing the requirements. Admin set the requirements 6 months ago and only changed them once in the very beginning of the giveaway. Changing them now would seem inconsiderate towards the people who _has_ made an effort in terms of contributing to the community with some sort of helpfulness. I am disregarding those who have not made an effort.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That is really for Admin and Chipp to decide, not any of us.
> It says that the dead horse has been beaten by many many people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> Beating a dead horse. An idiom concerning the entire thread as I see it. At least in regards to changing the requirements. Admin set the requirements 6 months ago and only changed them once in the very beginning of the giveaway. Changing them now would seem inconsiderate towards the people who _has_ made an effort in terms of contributing to the community with some sort of helpfulness. I am disregarding those who have not made an effort.


OHHHHHH

i never even heard of that idiom before so thanks guys


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> rofl! Though i'm a born and bread floridian I really only enjoy the beach at night, or when drunk under an umbrella... I'm too Aryan for all that direct sunlight. (even if i work in it lol) For how white i am i don't burn badly though, no ginger, just Aryan.


Just FYI









Aryan comes from a sanskit word that originally was used to designate the *language* and *religion* of a person and not their skin colour. It was generally applied to Indo-European languages and more specifically to believers in Hinduism. Later of course it was misappropriated by rascist philosophers and eventually incorporated into the Nazi doctorine to describe a theoretical master race. Even for the Nazis, the term Aryan covered most of the Caucasian racial types including Hispanics and North Africans and certain Middle Eastern areas, but they believed the themselves to be of a 'pure' subtype named Nordic Aryans.

Nowadays the word is usually only used by white supremacists, and avoided by others as potentially offensive.


----------



## Jordan32

Hey, No Idea where to post this but just a quick question...

I am looking to buy from New Zealand but I am in australia...

The reason for this is because of the dollar is stronger here at the moment so I was hoping I might be able to get a better deal from buying overseas.

So what stores do you recommend ?

I am looking for the impact itx motherboard also a ssd and a h100i

Thanks.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aryan comes from a sanskit word that originally was used to designate the *language* and *religion* of a person and not their skin colour. It was generally applied to Indo-European languages and more specifically to believers in Hinduism. Later of course it was misappropriated by rascist philosophers and eventually incorporated into the Nazi doctorine to describe a theoretical master race. Even for the Nazis, the term Aryan covered most of the Caucasian racial types including Hispanics and North Africans and certain Middle Eastern areas, but they believed the themselves to be of a 'pure' subtype named Nordic Aryans.
> 
> Nowadays the word is usually only used by white supremacists, and avoided by others as potentially offensive.


It's sad how many words and symbols are used exclusively outside their original meaning these days... Like the swastika...


----------



## EnigmaMH

Well.. that's what you call a derail..


----------



## Fatman811

Even the off topic posts have gone off topic. Nature has gone awry!


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aryan comes from a sanskit word that originally was used to designate the *language* and *religion* of a person and not their skin colour. It was generally applied to Indo-European languages and more specifically to believers in Hinduism. Later of course it was misappropriated by rascist philosophers and eventually incorporated into the Nazi doctorine to describe a theoretical master race. Even for the Nazis, the term Aryan covered most of the Caucasian racial types including Hispanics and North Africans and certain Middle Eastern areas, but they believed the themselves to be of a 'pure' subtype named Nordic Aryans.
> 
> Nowadays the word is usually only used by white supremacists, and avoided by others as potentially offensive.


i spent bout an hour reading up on euginetics, nazi nordic master races etc man the early 1900's were crazy. "Aryan" Id never heard of.... also didnt realise USA had sterilisation laws for mentally impaired etc back then I might read up more. sorry for off topic btw...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aryan comes from a sanskit word that originally was used to designate the *language* and *religion* of a person and not their skin colour. It was generally applied to Indo-European languages and more specifically to believers in Hinduism. Later of course it was misappropriated by rascist philosophers and eventually incorporated into the Nazi doctorine to describe a theoretical master race. Even for the Nazis, the term Aryan covered most of the Caucasian racial types including Hispanics and North Africans and certain Middle Eastern areas, but they believed the themselves to be of a 'pure' subtype named Nordic Aryans.
> 
> Nowadays the word is usually only used by white supremacists, and avoided by others as potentially offensive.


Oh knowsz!!! Don't want to offend anyone now would we?! That would be inconsiderate, and not to the doctrine of bend over first, stand up for self later.

(i actually didn't know any of that, should of used Caucasian, well i knew the hitler adaptation part)

i'm extremely white, so I try to spend as little time in the sun when not at work.

there "offensive" free for those of you with wiggly spines.

yes, the horse was in regards to a post i made about the rules, which was then beaten like a dead horse.


----------



## Fatman811

is it me or did an entire page of this thread get removed?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> is it me or did an entire page of this thread get removed?


Yeah - there seems to be a bit missing...


----------



## jeffro37

Maybe. Don't know if anybody has told you,but you know you're not eligible for the July win. Since you joined in July you will be eligible for the August win. If they did my bad. Also i don't think Chaotic has received his from winning Junes yet. I believe that is why we have not seen a winner yet. Just my thoughts tho


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> is it me or did an entire page of this thread get removed?


Wouldn't doubt it, we went off on SUPER tangent.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> is it me or did an entire page of this thread get removed?


It's not the first time, mods delete tons and tons of BS while noone's watching. Or even if someone is, they don't care.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> Maybe. Don't know if anybody has told you,but you know you're not eligible for the July win. Since you joined in July you will be eligible for the August win. If they did my bad. Also i don't think Chaotic has received his from winning Junes yet. I believe that is why we have not seen a winner yet. Just my thoughts tho


Yes I was aware of this fact, but thank you for the reminder. I am just happy to even qualify for the August drawing. Kudos to OCN for having a contest this cool!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i am eligable something is wrong with my join date


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Hey, No Idea where to post this but just a quick question...
> 
> I am looking to buy from New Zealand but I am in australia...
> 
> The reason for this is because of the dollar is stronger here at the moment so I was hoping I might be able to get a better deal from buying overseas.
> 
> So what stores do you recommend ?
> 
> I am looking for the impact itx motherboard also a ssd and a h100i
> 
> Thanks.


WHY DID YOU POST IT IN THIS THREAD. MAKE YOUR OWN.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i am eligable something is wrong with my join date


your join date is May... That's plenty of time for july. I doubt the computer bugged out your join date... j/s


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i am eligable something is wrong with my join date


yeah unless you commited a felony on OCN grounds you seem eligible








(not that felonies matter







)


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jordan32*
> 
> Hey, No Idea where to post this but just a quick question...
> 
> I am looking to buy from New Zealand but I am in australia...
> 
> The reason for this is because of the dollar is stronger here at the moment so I was hoping I might be able to get a better deal from buying overseas.
> 
> So what stores do you recommend ?
> 
> I am looking for the impact itx motherboard also a ssd and a h100i
> 
> Thanks.


That would have to be a pretty strong dollar difference to make it worth shipping overseas from a boutique type shop.

EDIT: Sorry all I should have sent him a pm on that.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That would have to be a pretty strong dollar difference to make it worth shipping overseas from a boutique type shop.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry all I should have sent him a pm on that.


No, you really shouldn't have!







Don't send any PMs to people on this thread. Ever.







Seriously.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> No, you really shouldn't have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't send any PMs to people on this thread. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.


hehehehe i just go the best idea XD


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> hehehehe i just go the best idea XD


That's been done before. Trust me, it is not appreciated whatsoever, and personally if I get a message like that saying that I won from someone other than an OCN staff member, then the message will be reported. If that is not what you are talking about, completely disregard this post.


----------



## barkinos98

i dont think i would go mad if someone tried to troll me
as long as the lovely red flag is there no problem








also, check the listed competition rig in my sig yo, i configured it yesterday and be honest, doesnt it look kickass?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's been done before. Trust me, it is not appreciated whatsoever, and personally if I get a message like that saying that I won from someone other than an OCN staff member, then the message will be reported. If that is not what you are talking about, completely disregard this post.


Pretty much what happened.


----------



## Nonehxc

Don't be so uptight, folks. A prank is a prank. I would go FFfffffuuuuu for a moment, but oh well...the joke's on me for being so expectingful and touchy









(that said, don't PM me or I'll crush your bones and suck that delicious marrow like your usual run-of-the-grave Cemetaur)


----------



## Quantum Reality

Heh, I got a PM this morning and I was like







and then it was about something else.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

No winner yet?


----------



## ronnin426850




----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I already have a VERY high quality 5.1 system, and i hate projectors so i think im good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beats are aging and showing signs of wear, which makes me not able to use them daily for outsides.
> beats for the desktop, new for daily usage


Saying that you have a very high quality 5.1 audio system and then saying that you have beats audio in the same paragraph is a bit contradictory.


----------



## barkinos98

how so?
its like saying just because someone owns an iphone cant own a nice fast rig


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


This is brilliant.

BUT hopefully it won't be as delayed as the next book


----------



## StormX2

keep calm and watch Huddler double post ya


----------



## StormX2




----------



## jeffro37

I'm starting to think they have picked a winner and are waiting to hear back from them. But on the other hand, I thought they almost always posted here first before sending a p.m. Could of picked a few that didn't meet the rules and it is taking time to go thru to make sure that person has qualified with post count and such. Might just be that they are still trying to get caught up sending the past winners prizes out. Dang i wish they would just post and at least say what is going on. Suspense is getting thick now.









edit: Wooooooo!!! 600 post


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> I'm starting to think they have picked a winner and are waiting to hear back from them. But on the other hand, I thought they almost always posted here first before sending a p.m. Could of picked a few that didn't meet the rules and it is taking time to go thru to make sure that person has qualified with post count and such. Might just be that they are still trying to get caught up sending the past winners prizes out. Dang i wish they would just post and at least say what is going on. Suspense is getting thick now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Wooooooo!!! 600 post


possibly

or it keep landing on people who are disqualified over and over and over again and have yet to find the true winner


----------



## skupples

accept that last months winner is STILL waiting on funds... ( I have not looked into the how/why of this) SO, its highly possible things will be delayed until they sort out last months winner.

insert dead horse here.


----------



## jeffro37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> possibly
> 
> or it keep landing on people who are disqualified over and over and over again and have yet to find the true winner


/\ /\ This/\ /\ but i think it is about last months winner still waiting on his prize. Would be easier knowing what is going on so I wouldn't have to keep checking my email and this thread every hour. Well it would keep my nerves in check at least.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> /\ /\ This/\ /\ but i think it is about last months winner still waiting on his prize. Would be easier knowing what is going on so I wouldn't have to keep checking my email and this thread every hour. Well it would keep my nerves in check at least.


You don't have to. they will email or post when a winner is picked

Checking this thread 24/7 does not help, check out another sub forum and help a fellow OCN user in need


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> accept that last months winner is STILL waiting on funds... ( I have not looked into the how/why of this) SO, its highly possible things will be delayed until they sort out last months winner.
> 
> insert dead horse here.


There has never been a delay due to fundage. Jan's winner waited till mid-Feb before fundage, meanwhile a winner for Feb got picked.


----------



## jeffro37

Yes, but Junes winner is still waiting on his funds ( and it's mid August now). That is quite a long time, but that is just me.


----------



## john1016

Hope they pick soon. Seems like a large part of the forum is going nuts waiting.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> Yes, but Junes winner is still waiting on his funds ( and it's mid August now). That is quite a long time, but that is just me.


I think that's almost preferable, that way I could wait for the 4930k and maybe the new amd cards.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> You don't have to. they will email or post when a winner is picked
> 
> Checking this thread 24/7 does not help, check out another sub forum and help a fellow OCN user in need


Hahaha so true!









...although I'm probably the last person to be allowed to say that lol *looks at post count in this thread* :/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> I think that's almost preferable, that way I could wait for the 4930k and maybe the new amd cards.


IKR, besides the new AMD part... I need to finish this tri-titan tower (which includes ivy-e)before i dive into the Hawaii (and the mythical magical drivers)


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> accept that last months winner is STILL waiting on funds... ( I have not looked into the how/why of this) SO, its highly possible things will be delayed until they sort out last months winner.
> 
> *insert dead horse here.*


Where do you want it inserted?









'tis is funny. Waiting for the winner to be picked and posted...everytime I look and I see +10 posts, it's like "Christmas!Maybe I'm the winner".









Did it occur to anyone they just took the money and are just enjoying a Caribbean vacation? Going sub-zero while benching...Tequilas Sunrises a lot.







Overclocking beautiful Jamaican ladies. With Titans on their chest...a beautiful SLI.







Watercooling themselves.









Nah, they're dwelling in their cavern, counting gold coins to send them to any lucky winner.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Did it occur to anyone they just took the money and are just enjoying a Caribbean vacation? Going sub-zero while benching...Tequilas Sunrises a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking beautiful Jamaican ladies. With Titans on their chest...a beautiful SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they're dwelling in their cavern, counting gold coins to send them to any lucky winner.


What did I just read?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Where do you want it inserted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'tis is funny. Waiting for the winner to be picked and posted...everytime I look and I see +10 posts, it's like "Christmas!Maybe I'm the winner".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to anyone they just took the money and are just enjoying a Caribbean vacation? Going sub-zero while benching...Tequilas Sunrises a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking beautiful Jamaican ladies. With Titans on their chest...a beautiful SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they're dwelling in their cavern, counting gold coins to send them to any lucky winner.


Did someone mention jamaica....


----------



## rjmana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did someone mention jamaica....


...coz you Jamaican me crazy!!









sorry... couldn't resist...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjmana*
> 
> ...coz you Jamaican me crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry... couldn't resist...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Where do you want it inserted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'tis is funny. Waiting for the winner to be picked and posted...everytime I look and I see +10 posts, it's like "Christmas!Maybe I'm the winner".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to anyone they just took the money and are just enjoying a Caribbean vacation? Going sub-zero while benching...Tequilas Sunrises a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking beautiful Jamaican ladies. With Titans on their chest...a beautiful SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they're dwelling in their cavern, counting gold coins to send them to any lucky winner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> What did I just read?


made me lol!

(2,500$ would be one short vacation, most likely with no water cooled jamaican ladies)


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Where do you want it inserted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'tis is funny. Waiting for the winner to be picked and posted...everytime I look and I see +10 posts, it's like "Christmas!Maybe I'm the winner".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to anyone they just took the money and are just enjoying a Caribbean vacation? Going sub-zero while benching...Tequilas Sunrises a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking beautiful Jamaican ladies. With Titans on their chest...a beautiful SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they're dwelling in their cavern, counting gold coins to send them to any lucky winner.


Go home mate, you're drunk.


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0GIC*
> 
> Updated proposed ultimate rig parts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5381547


Lookd good, I'm presuming you already own the rest? Also, for a little less, you could ditch the storage and buy the Samsung evo 1tb. Only 7.25tb less storage


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0GIC*
> 
> Updated proposed ultimate rig parts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5381547


that's a lot of storage space for pron


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0GIC*
> 
> Updated proposed ultimate rig parts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5381547


Get an xl atx or your rig wil look funny(subjective) in the 900d being it is like double the size of your current case. Your motherboard will look like a Chihuahua in a monster truck XD


----------



## MetallicAcid

I will be announced as the winner tomorrow evening!

Sorry guys, but it looks like you all will be disappointed









MetallicAcid


----------



## GPUpro98

so tomorrow evening is the time of the draw?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GPUpro98*
> 
> so tomorrow evening is the time of the draw?


I don't know. I'm just trying to hopefully predict. Once person here had predicted that he was going to win (Damn you Pedro), and then won. I thought I would do the same









MetallicAcid


----------



## barkinos98

each month people volunteer themselves and they tend to be not picked


----------



## Fatman811

Words of wisdom: Never be first or last in line and never under any circumstance, ever volunteer for ANYTHING! Blend in and they will never see you coming until it's too late.


----------



## yraith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Words of wisdom: Never be first or last in line and never under any circumstance, ever volunteer for ANYTHING! Blend in and they will never see you coming until it's too late.




And I will win... methinks. Going to do a FM2+ setup... yeah, boyz.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> each month people volunteer themselves and they tend to be not picked


Let's extend that statement shall we? Each month people enter the competition and they tend not to be picked.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Corsair 900d
> Asus RIVE
> Intel i7 3930k
> 16Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 ram
> 2x AMD 7990
> Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu
> 2X Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb ssd in raid 0 for boot
> 250Gb OCZ Vertex 3.2 ssd for games
> 2T.B. W.D. Caviar Green for data
> Swiftech 480mm rad
> Black Ice GTX 360mm rad
> Black Ice GTX 280mm rad
> 2x Alphacool VPP655 pumps
> 2x Bitpower Mod kits
> Bitspower dual pump top
> Monsoon red 1/2"x3/4" compressions
> Primochill LRT Advanced 1/2"x3/4" tubing
> Bitspower angled fittings throughout
> 2x Primochill Vortex 4 port solid colors back flow indicators
> 21 NZXT FZ series fans
> NZXT Hue rgb led controller
> FrozenQ 250 red helix res
> 2x GVans Legion v2 fan controllers
> 
> That's my dream build. Wiat!!! I have this except for the x 7990's. But I'll gladly take the help and swap out my 7970's for 7990's.


And I'll take those 7970's off your hands for you if you win Angel


----------



## jbgonzo

Sweet contest going on here! Built my dream machine and noticed how expensive that machine would be! Guess ill stick with my Intel Core 2, Windows Vista, Premade HP machine :'(

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5382081


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbgonzo*
> 
> Sweet contest going on here! Built my dream machine and noticed how expensive that machine would be! Guess ill stick with my Intel Core 2, Windows Vista, Premade HP machine :'(
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5382081


I think I had a nightmare about owning a rig like that once *shudder*


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Corsair 900d
> Asus RIVE
> Intel i7 3930k
> 16Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 ram
> 2x AMD 7990
> Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu
> 2X Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb ssd in raid 0 for boot
> 250Gb OCZ Vertex 3.2 ssd for games
> 2T.B. W.D. Caviar Green for data
> Swiftech 480mm rad
> Black Ice GTX 360mm rad
> Black Ice GTX 280mm rad
> 2x Alphacool VPP655 pumps
> 2x Bitpower Mod kits
> Bitspower dual pump top
> Monsoon red 1/2"x3/4" compressions
> Primochill LRT Advanced 1/2"x3/4" tubing
> Bitspower angled fittings throughout
> 2x Primochill Vortex 4 port solid colors back flow indicators
> 21 NZXT FZ series fans
> NZXT Hue rgb led controller
> FrozenQ 250 red helix res
> 2x GVans Legion v2 fan controllers
> 
> That's my dream build. Wiat!!! I have this except for the x 7990's. But I'll gladly take the help and swap out my 7970's for 7990's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll take those 7970's off your hands for you if you win Angel
Click to expand...

You got it Ross. Hit me up in pm when you have a chance brother I wanna ask you something. If I was to win that's all I think I would ask for is a pair of 7990's. Heck even one 7990 would be awesome!! Especially after putting this build together 100% out of pocket.


----------



## jbgonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I think I had a nightmare about owning a rig like that once *shudder*


Haha! The damn PC could barely make it through rig builder without lagging like none other. The CPU was really computing some data, and it was sure to make enough noise to tell me!


----------



## pokerapar88

Any winners yet?? this contest has been a bit forgotten (by admins) lately...


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Any winners yet?? this contest has been a bit forgotten (by admins) lately...


admin has a life too


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> admin has a life too


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I think I had a nightmare about owning a rig like that once *shudder*


lololol~~~~


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*


dont be a idiot dude if you mad your problem







of course sheldon is your pic


----------



## AlDyer

Well I'm not mad or critisizing but the guy does have a point, since its mid august and we still dont have the July winner


----------



## yraith

a 2-fer ? July/Aug combo?


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Well I'm not mad or critisizing but the guy does have a point, since its mid august and we still dont have the July winner


cry more.

don't complain about a free contest that hasn't been drawn.

IT'S $2500 FOR CHRIST SAKE.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Has ChaoticKinesis received his prize yet?


----------



## jeffro37

Last time he posted here 6 days ago ( pg.791) he said he had not. Don't believe they have contacted him lately if i remember right.


----------



## dman811

I get back after a 2 day road trip to look at a college and see 54 posts... I knew there was no winner otherwise it would have been 100+ posts. If we are patient admin will reward us. Who knows, maybe from now on they not announce us in the succeeding month, but on the last day of December, which I would happily wait for if I were to win, and if not, I would be happy to see the others win.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> made me lol!
> 
> (2,500$ would be one short vacation, most likely with no water cooled jamaican ladies)


actually... if they took the last 6 months award for the year ($15,000) that's a nice little vacation to anywhere in the world, lol. (2-3weeks going lavish, 5-6 months if you don't mind backpacking, cycling, trains, and staying in a hostel or few)

Back on topic...

I'm still stuck debating a nice little dual board system (boards, CPUs, and GPUs, everything else out of my own pocket) or going with my current rig... sigh... Since 7990s are dropping in price like meteorites, a GTX780 or 7950 Xfire for gaming (upgrade to 9970s or go 780 SLI in the spring when Uncle Sam gives me my kickbacks) and a 7990 for folding... ooooooo


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> Last time he posted here 6 days ago ( pg.791) he said he had not. Don't believe they have contacted him lately if i remember right.


They have contacted me earlier this week but payout is still pending. I will be sure to let you guys know and put up a build log when there's something to add.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> They have contacted me earlier this week but payout is still pending. I will be sure to let you guys know and put up a build log when there's something to add.


They just enjoy seeing us suffer.


----------



## darwing

Once you accept the fact that your odds of winning are under 1/2000 then you realize that each month shouldn't be as exciting as we are making it... 1 will win yes, but is it YOU???

Probably not







i love this contest and realize its a butt load of money for them to front for no good reason but making first world people make a piece of equipment that makes them alone happy momentarily (when that money can help a charity...) blah blah blah yes I realize I'm basically destroying my chances for winning this contest with this post (which were 1/2000 anyways) but it needs to be said to all those 16-24yr olds living with their parents on here that think making a computer is the be all, and best thing in the world.

I'm Canadian, this might not mean anything to Americans on here but I graduated from Purdue University on scholarship, so I understand the mentality of those I speak of. Be grateful for the ****ty computer you have, and be grateful you can play games on the internet, finally be grateful that you have an opportunity to win a computer contest that will give you more money towards a individual cause then 100million people in the world would see in a year.

I see some 15-24yr olds on here that still live with their parents not understanding that this is a privilege to be able to enter a contest like this, or they want to upgrade their computer just cause... Im not saying I'm much better, but at least id truly appreciate it and completely dedicate it to the people who would appreciate it the most... you guys.

Nobody outside this forum would give a crap about this contest, so why would I take their money and benefit myself when you hear comments like"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> (2,500$ would be one short vacation, most likely with no water cooled jamaican ladies)


"

really puts into prospective how amazing we actually live. *THANK YOU OCN FOR THIS OPPORTUNITY!!!* some will take your blessing as just another $2500 and some will never forget and always pay tribute !

_P.S. Skupples didn't even capitalize Jamaican..._


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Once you accept the fact that your odds of winning are under 1/2000 then you realize that each month shouldn't be as exciting as we are making it... 1 will win yes, but is it YOU???
> 
> Probably not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this contest and realize its a butt load of money for them to front for no good reason but making first world people make a piece of equipment that makes them alone happy momentarily (when that money can help a charity...) blah blah blah yes I realize I'm basically destroying my chances for winning this contest with this post (which were 1/2000 anyways) but it needs to be said to all those 16-24yr olds living with their parents on here that think making a computer is the be all, and best thing in the world.
> 
> I'm Canadian, this might not mean anything to Americans on here but I graduated from Purdue University on scholarship, so I understand the mentality of those I speak of. Be grateful for the ****ty computer you have, and be grateful you can play games on the internet, finally be grateful that you have an opportunity to win a computer contest that will give you more money towards a individual cause then 100million people in the world would see in a year.
> 
> I see some 15-24yr olds on here that still live with their parents not understanding that this is a privilege to be able to enter a contest like this, or they want to upgrade their computer just cause... Im not saying I'm much better, but at least id truly appreciate it and completely dedicate it to the people who would appreciate it the most... you guys.
> 
> Nobody outside this forum would give a crap about this contest, so why would I take their money and benefit myself when you hear comments like"
> "
> 
> really puts into prospective how amazing we actually live. *THANK YOU OCN FOR THIS OPPORTUNITY!!!* some will take your blessing as just another $2500 and some will never forget and always pay tribute !
> 
> 
> 
> _P.S. Skupples didn't even capitalize Jamaican..._


Really? like... Really? You should of just gone to IPFW. Also, your demographic is off... When speaking towards people still living at home you should start at the age of 18, not 15. I got booted out when i was 17, then came crawling back at 21, then moved back out at 24.

free rent & food for three years really lets you put money in the bank.


----------



## Jeffery678

This would be my ultimate PC!!!

Oakley Sunglasses


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> In. How did I not know about this thread?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-3930K...~$570
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79...~$416
> XIGMATEK Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition...~$50
> EVGA Classified GeForce GTX 780 03G-P4-3788-KR x 2...~$700 x 2 = ~$1,400
> (Or MSI 780 Lightnings when they come out)
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2400...~$350
> Qnix QX2710 monitor...~$300
> 
> Total: ~$3086 (+ tax etc.)


nice 5er








but i highly doubt that cooler is going to be enough for the 3930K, i suggest you drive down to microcenter to get it for $70 off, and spend the savings onto a better cooler like a H100i, should you win.


----------



## StormX2

quite the useless rant there mr I graduated from a manufacturer of processed chicken.

anyway, who cares if people like barki have a nice computer, when I was his age I saved up and built my pcs with my own cash.

I'd love to win and use someone rises cash


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> quite the useless rant there mr I graduated from a manufacturer of processed chicken.
> 
> anyway, who cares if people like barki have a nice computer, when I was his age I saved up and built my pcs with my own cash.
> 
> I'd love to win and use someone rises cash


hey come on man ive seen you round the forums you seem like a good guy no need to insult where someone was educated, i see his point to be honest but dont "totally" agree. we all come from different back grounds if the world worked perfectly we'd all get equal share and do equal amount of work.but the world isnt fair so best of luck all and i hope someone really deserving wins, maybe even me


----------



## Slightly skewed

Still no July winner?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Hope they announce the winner soon. The natives are getting restless xD


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> cry more.
> 
> don't complain about a free contest that hasn't been drawn.
> 
> IT'S $2500 FOR CHRIST SAKE.


Not crying, pointing out something that is pretty obvious. It is ok for me I'm just pointing out that they have indeed taken a long time drawing winners and I hope "admin" is ok.


----------



## jellis142

It's simple... Overclock.net staff have lives outside of this forum







Maybe at the end of August they'll announce two winners at the same time? I can see that happening.


----------



## barkinos98

oh yeah...
me and stormX2 winning at the same time would be so awesome


----------



## salamachaa

Guys, don't complain. They don't need to be so great to the community and give things away. Stop complaining that it is taking them time to draw a winner. Just be thankful that they are nice enough to have a giveaway.


----------



## ronnin426850

Admin is on the Bahamas with his wife. Or on a motorcycle trip. It's summer after all! Let the man have some fun







And you have some too in the meantime


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Admin is on the Bahamas with his wife. Or on a motorcycle trip. It's summer after all! Let the man have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have some too in the meantime


You know, I find those smileys are pretty scary. For some reason I image you as not smiling at all while posting that


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Admin is on the Bahamas with his wife. Or on a motorcycle trip. It's summer after all! Let the man have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have some too in the meantime


No way bro, i'm going to take work off and reload this page every 3 minutes until a winner is announced.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You know, I find those smileys are pretty scary. For some reason I image you as not smiling at all while posting that










Sorry, I'm just used to emoticons a lot, I find that just saying something on the internet can lead to many misunderstandings due to not being able to see the other person's facial expression and decide if you're reading an annoyed, sarcastic, optimistic or caring response







So I do a lot of faces, not always smiley







But when I do a smiley face, I usually smile







(now, it is true that I might smile and still smack you upside the head with a shovel







)


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm just used to emoticons a lot, I find that just saying something on the internet can lead to many misunderstandings due to not being able to see the other person's facial expression and decide if you're reading an annoyed, sarcastic, optimistic or caring response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I do a lot of faces, not always smiley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when I do a smiley face, I usually smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now, it is true that I might smile and still smack you upside the head with a shovel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Stranger danger stranger danger!!!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> nice 5er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i highly doubt that cooler is going to be enough for the 3930K, i suggest you drive down to microcenter to get it for $70 off, and spend the savings onto a better cooler like a H100i, should you win.


Thanks, I love my 5. 6-speed manual sport package!

I changed my list to include better cooling and a 512GB 840 Pro =)


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm just used to emoticons a lot, I find that just saying something on the internet can lead to many misunderstandings due to not being able to see the other person's facial expression and decide if you're reading an annoyed, sarcastic, optimistic or caring response


Yeah - I totally agree. I can't count the number of times I've posted something and had it taken completely wrong (really, really, wrong - off base... left field... *Entirely different universe!*)








Thing is I don't want to overuse emoticons either, so it still happens a bit. Anywho....

And the winner is..... ??? lol!


----------



## gdubc

I heard they were combining the July and august winners as one big $5000.00 prize....

Just kidding!


----------



## chronicfx

I guess we will have to wait for catalyst 13.9 to get a more consistent monthly drawing


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I heard they were combining the July and august winners as one big $5000.00 prize....
> 
> Just kidding!


That would be even better!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Thanks, I love my 5. 6-speed manual sport package!
> 
> I changed my list to include better cooling and a 512GB 840 Pro =)


is that a 545i/550i?
a manual 45i/50i would be so fun to drive i guess









oh and i've removed the SSD in favor of a microphone and a good set of headphones


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> is that a 545i/550i?
> a manual 45i/50i would be so fun to drive i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i've removed the SSD in favor of a microphone and a good set of headphones


530i. I used to have an E39 540i 6-speed sport. That was fun too, way more powerful (282hp / 324 torque) and my 540i had some aftermarket upgrades vs. the 530 (255hp / 220 torque). The 530i is really light though, lots of aluminum.

I agree, manual 550 would be sweet!


----------



## chrisguitar

Everyone the EVO is out, change your 840 pros to the EVO









WICKEDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## barkinos98

i thought the EVO was a cheaper alternative to the pros but are speedier than the normal ones?
like afaik EVO's dont add any speed for the same price, they just have a different and newer architecture which does something i dont know


----------



## dman811

Personally I am not changing from the 840 Pro to the EVO until I see some benchmarks, the extra 6GB given over the 250GB EVO with the 256GB Pro really won't make a difference to me unless the EVOs flop.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Everyone the EVO is out, change your 840 pros to the EVO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WICKEDDDDDDDDDDDDD


The 840 EVO is meant to replace the 840, not the 840 Pro. Write speeds are still quite behind the 840 Pro.

Only good thing about the 840 EVO is that weird cache application that boosts read speeds, but I would still go with a Pro.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> The 840 EVO is meant to replace the 840, not the 840 Pro. Write speeds are still quite behind the 840 Pro.
> 
> Only good thing about the 840 EVO is that weird cache application that boosts read speeds, but I would still go with a Pro.


i knew it, lol
but yeah nearly everyone who knows SSD's very well said that write speeds>read speeds for real life applications


----------



## AlDyer

Sure as hell doesn't feel like summer here anymore. And the holiday is long gone for me


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Sure as hell doesn't feel like summer here anymore. And the holiday is long gone for me


Waiting for the coldness to return so I can start overclocking my 6870 again!


----------



## mindblowingj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Waiting for the coldness to return so I can start overclocking my 6870 again!


Last winter I was able to push a 8120 to 5.1ghz with just a H80, I cant wait for this winter nowdays everything is just so hot


----------



## alchmyest

so anybody getting the new Samsung 840 EVO Series 1tb, its only $800....


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> so anybody getting the new Samsung 840 EVO Series 1tb, its only $900....


where did you get that price? afaik it's 650.


----------



## skupples

How does EVO compare to the new OCZ Vector SSD? ( I currently have 2 vertex 4's on up2date firmware, got them on super sale black friday door buster)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> where did you get that price? afaik it's 650.


For a 1tb SSD? I must be rusty on my SSD prices, i thought they were still selling close to 1$ a gig.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> How does EVO compare to the new OCZ Vector SSD? ( I currently have 2 vertex 4's on up2date firmware, got them on super sale black friday door buster)
> For a 1tb SSD? I must be rusty on my SSD prices, i thought they were still selling close to 1$ a gig.


Google is your friend.

Here's a review from AnandTech comparing all the sizes (A lot of reviews were of the 750GB or 1TB models which most people won't be buying)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7173/samsung-ssd-840-evo-review-120gb-250gb-500gb-750gb-1tb-models-tested

And prices have come down a lot, you can compare prices here and sort by Price/GB:
http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/internal-hard-drive/#xcx=0&t=0&i=25


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> so anybody getting the new Samsung 840 EVO Series 1tb, its only $800....


no thanks im going to stick with my x2 128GB Plextor M5P Pro SSDs. 256gb is more then enough for my gaming needs


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> How does EVO compare to the new OCZ Vector SSD? ( I currently have 2 vertex 4's on up2date firmware, got them on super sale black friday door buster)
> For a 1tb SSD? I must be rusty on my SSD prices, i thought they were still selling close to 1$ a gig.


He's right, it's $650 for the 1TB, but in all honesty, there's not much need to go above 500/512GB with an SSD. Unless you're building a low power signature server I can't even really see a reason to use that large of an SSD, especially with how fast the technology is advancing... I have to agree with Capone down there, 256GB seems to be more than suitable for 99% of users out there. Plus going with say the 840 Pro 256GB, that's $450 better spent elsewhere in a system, imo... like say an extra 680/770 or 7970/7970GE.

http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/internal-hard-drive/#t=0&i=25&m=32&f=3&s=1000000,512000,500000,129000&sort=a8


----------



## hawkeye071292

I would throw in another monitor^


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I would throw in another monitor^


_Someone_ told me the $2500 has to include tax, shipping and whatever else applies.


----------



## dman811

The build doesn't have to be under $2500 though, that is just all they are willing to pay for.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The build doesn't have to be under $2500 though, that is just all they are willing to pay for.


I know but my dad won't pay for it


----------



## patriotaki

whos the july winner?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> whos the july winner?


We all are for having a great place to bring our talents together!


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> where did you get that price? afaik it's 650.


Its depressing but that's the price here in Australia...


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> Its depressing but that's the price here in Australia...


it's $799 in Aus.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> He's right, it's $650 for the 1TB, but in all honesty, there's not much need to go above 500/512GB with an SSD. Unless you're building a low power signature server I can't even really see a reason to use that large of an SSD, especially with how fast the technology is advancing... I have to agree with Capone down there, 256GB seems to be more than suitable for 99% of users out there. Plus going with say the 840 Pro 256GB, that's $450 better spent elsewhere in a system, imo... like say an extra 680/770 or 7970/7970GE.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/internal-hard-drive/#t=0&i=25&m=32&f=3&s=1000000,512000,500000,129000&sort=a8


I have a 128 and a 256, i HATE! uninstalling/moving games, though iv'e gotten lazy and started putting older titles on my 10k spinny.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> I know but my dad won't pay for it


So if you won $2500 in hardware - he wouldn't pay (or 'loan') you $100-200 to get it all delivered? That's really sad actually... although it sounds like a good time to grab some odd jobs around the neighborhood.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> So if you won $2500 in hardware - he wouldn't pay (or 'loan') you $100-200 to get it all delivered? That's really sad actually... although it sounds like a good time to grab some odd jobs around the neighborhood.


Add a good bottle of scotch and all should be good. Macallan, Glenfiddich and Glenrothers are good distilleries.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> So if you won $2500 in hardware - he wouldn't pay (or 'loan') you $100-200 to get it all delivered? That's really sad actually... although it sounds like a good time to grab some odd jobs around the neighborhood.


these odd jobs, they sound like a corner for a location and a hand written sign for lemonade


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Add a good bottle of scotch and all should be good. Macallan, Glenfiddich and Glenrothers are good distilleries.


+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> these odd jobs, they sound like a corner for a location and a hand written sign for lemonade


=

Plenty of extra spending money.... at least until the cops shut down your stand.


----------



## barkinos98

I cant wait to win this


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I cant wait to win this


Its me don't worry.


----------



## steelbom

If someone won... congratulations. I wouldn't know either way the amount of traffic this thread gets lol


----------



## L0GIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Get an xl atx or your rig wil look funny(subjective) in the 900d being it is like double the size of your current case. Your motherboard will look like a Chihuahua in a monster truck XD


Waiting to see what Ivy-bridge E and AMD bring to the table so it was a if I win right now list.







Want some 2011 socket goodness.


----------



## jeffro37

/\ /\ That is a cool and very noble thing to do, but you shouldn't say you are going to give it away. Gonna have alot of people screaming about it if you do win. Just my







.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I heard they were combining the July and august winners as one big $5000.00 prize....
> 
> Just kidding!


can I use ther extra cash to party for oil heat this year? it's expensive!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Okay, folks... I'm putting my name in the hat with a new rig.
> 
> I've already got the rig I want for now, and it should do me just fine. Any upgrades I may want I can pay for myself.
> 
> With that in mind, I have changed my rig entry to be not for me, but for a friend. It's hard being a single parent, and even harder to do so with medical issues, but my friend Bryan pulls it off with honor and grace. He has expressed an interest in some light to medium gaming, including EVE Online, Star Trek Online, and Star Wars: The Old Republic, but his current computer won't handle it (I was on the phone with him the other day and I kid you not, it took 15 minutes for his computer to boot into Windows).
> 
> Therefore, I want to win this contest and gift my friend Bryan with a computer that he can game with.
> 
> This is what I want to give him:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($74.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($205.00 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($128.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($259.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($259.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Cooler Master Storm Enforcer ATX Mid Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($56.23 @ Amazon)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($124.00 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1926.11
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-18 06:53 EDT-0400)_


it is computer for you, give him your old pc, otherwise I support the cause!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Guys, please avoid cluttering the thread with non-relevant posts. It's making it harder to find the actual entrant posts.


Quoted so more people would see it. Also, this is my last post, sorry for spam so far


----------



## Kipsofthemud

I dont understand why people post their updates etc instead of just editing their post







Is it to improve your chances of winning by posting a few extra times?









Edit: I know this doesnt improve your chances guys, I've read the first post.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> I dont understand why people post their updates etc instead of just editing their post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it to improve your chances of winning by posting a few extra times?


Delete this if you need to mods, and sorry for more clutter, but it has been previously stated that extra posts will not make your chances go up, if that was the case, barkinos98 and myself would more than likely be standing right alongside PedroC1999, who has the most posts in the thread, and also alongside the other winners who only posted once.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I go back and delete previous entries so there's no confusion.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> I dont understand why people post their updates etc instead of just editing their post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it to improve your chances of winning by posting a few extra times?


no...
it has nothing to do with the post count. i'm about to write this in all caps in my sig so people actually realise this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Delete this if you need to mods, and sorry for more clutter, but it has been previously stated that extra posts will not make your chances go up, if that was the case, barkinos98 and myself would more than likely be standing right alongside PedroC1999, who has the most posts in the thread, and also alongside the other winners who only posted once.











pedro winning shouldn't have anything to do with his post count, not being paranoid here but according to what the mods/admin told us, post count != chance increasing method.


----------



## banging34hzs

Wow its mid aug and no one has won yet???


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> Wow its mid aug and no one has won yet???


Wow what is your problem? This is totally free, don't enter if you don't want to wait.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> I dont understand why people post their updates etc instead of just editing their post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it to improve your chances of winning by posting a few extra times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I know this doesnt improve your chances guys, I've read the first post.


Because i have no idea how far back my post is. =X And my original post wasn't in rig builder, it was a rather sloppy statement of... "i want ocn to buy a me third titan, more rads, lga2011 mobo/cpu" But those three things are 2,500$








So it really is a short list. I highly dislike rigbuilder, and it's missing allot of the hardware i would use... So yeah...


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> I dont understand why people post their updates etc instead of just editing their post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it to improve your chances of winning by posting a few extra times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I know this doesnt improve your chances guys, I've read the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Because i have no idea how far back my post is. =X And my original post wasn't in rig builder, it was a rather sloppy statement of... "i want ocn to buy a me third titan, more rads, lga2011 mobo/cpu" But those three things are 2,500$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it really is a short list. I highly dislike rigbuilder, and it's missing allot of the hardware i would use... So yeah...
Click to expand...

Let me help you out:
1. Use advanced search to look specifically for posts by you in this sub-forum - works great.
2. As far as I know, you can specify any hardware you want in Rigbuilder.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Wow what is your problem? This is totally free, don't enter if you don't want to wait.


Way to jump down his throat over a simple post. He simply made a comment about it being mid-july and no winner. No where did he complain that people were not doing their job or well complain at all. Looks like you are a bit on edge and might want to chill out for a while. It is surprising that it has gone so long without an announced winner. I hope the mod is ok and all is well. I can only imagine the daunting task it is to organize this kind of giveaway, but maybe the mod could use some help on how to make this an easier process. Considering about 90% of this thread is garbage posts it will take them a while to get through it all and find a winner. How about you help the mods and not respond to comments like this with something even more useless. Might be a better idea, and this goes to everyone, to take idle chatter to pm or other threads to not add even more stress to the mods. Every post just adds one more that the mods have to weed through and eliminate before they have a genuine list for the month to randomly pick from.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Its been a few months since my entry. So I am updating it. And since there are so many posts from the time I posted and now I will place my new build here.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($349.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($349.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($349.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair Air 540 ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Antec TruePower Quattro 1200W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($226.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Total:* $2266.89
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-17 19:24 EDT-0400)_
> 
> This is a sheer folding rig. That's all it will do. Is fold.


lol almost the same specs i chose other then the powersupply i went with the platinum HCP 1300w but good chose on the quattro they are amazing psu's my friend has one in his rig it powers his 3 overclocked 680s with out breaking a sweat


----------



## JonathanNgo

Heart attack of the day







I saw a message in my message inbox after not logging into OCN for 3 months.

Ah well, somebody try to ask me if I am still OK...


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sun*
> 
> New Belle, from Rigbuilder
> 
> CPU
> 4770k
> 
> RAM
> Crucial 16GB Low Profile
> 
> Optical Drive
> Slim Blu-Ray ODD
> 
> Motherboard
> Asus Maximus VI Impact
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung Evo 1TB
> 
> Hard Drive
> Seagate 2x2TB Raid 1
> 
> OS
> Windows 8 Pro
> 
> Graphics
> GTX 780
> 
> Power
> evga supernova 1300 G2


There is a 1TB version of the EVO? I thought max was 750GB when I searched on newegg.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> There is a 1TB version of the EVO? I thought max was 750GB when I searched on newegg.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147251&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Internal+SSD-_-N82E16820147251&gclid=CLmR4rHIiLkCFQ-i4AodHEEAVg

It's pretty much perma-out of stock right now. Damn good price too.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i need closure....................................lol


----------



## X-PREDATOR

I dont get it, r they skipping july winner?


----------



## The Storm

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> I dont get it, r they skipping july winner?


I'm sure they will tell us whats going on soon. A mod of some sort said something about







not helping the picking process... or something. OR, they are just letting it fade away... An official comment would incite some flame, lets face it.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> I dont get it, r they skipping july winner?


May be they would release 2 winners at the same time in next month.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sure they will tell us whats going on soon. A mod of some sort said something about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not helping the picking process... or something. OR, they are just letting it fade away... An official comment would incite some flame, lets face it.


I'm amazed how many people take this contest for granted and don't realize how much money is given towards peoples dream pc

Even waiting is too hard for them. lol


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sure they will tell us whats going on soon. A mod of some sort said something about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not helping the picking process... or something. OR, they are just letting it fade away... An official comment would incite some flame, lets face it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed how many people take this contest for granted and don't realize how much money is given towards peoples dream pc
> 
> Even waiting is too hard for them. lol
Click to expand...

^This, though some update from an admin would be nice, even a "we can no longer afford this" statement is preferable to silence. But the pointless is conjecture that's filling up this thread is just that, pointless.


----------



## stevebd62

if they give one away it's awesome if not no one here has lost anything


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147251&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Internal+SSD-_-N82E16820147251&gclid=CLmR4rHIiLkCFQ-i4AodHEEAVg
> 
> It's pretty much perma-out of stock right now. Damn good price too.


I knew the price was going to be $650.


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147251&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Internal+SSD-_-N82E16820147251&gclid=CLmR4rHIiLkCFQ-i4AodHEEAVg
> 
> It's pretty much perma-out of stock right now. Damn good price too.


I knew the price is going to be $650.


----------



## LordOfTots

snip (messed up a quote)


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> well, another month, hope i won last month's but who knows right?
> 
> anyway my rig is updated on the rig builder, here is the pcpartpicker for it too. just in under $2500. figured i'd go AMD to keep them around a bit longer.)[/i]


another of the few amd rigs on this thread







seems like 90% of the rigs have 4770k's. not like thats bad, i just like seeing more amd fans on here


----------



## Erick Silver

I posted an AMD Rig too.


----------



## LordOfTots

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I posted an AMD Rig too.


You still got some change leftover on the rig, why not upgrade to the 9370 just for the heck of it


----------



## Erick Silver

actually thinking of getting a 27" Monitor for it


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> actually thinking of getting a 27" Monitor for it


You should get a 27'' monitor.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> Here is my Dream Rig for my Virtual Flight simulator:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5388691


Need 3 monitors for flight sim... Even in super unrealistic Just Cause 2 flying is AMAAAAZING. I find my self leaning left and right.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> Done, doing it a bit differently than everyone else. My main concern is silence as well as getting together something with a luxurious feel. The only 'demanding' game I play is Civ5(and I'd hope this would be FP enough for Civ6).I've been toying with the idea of trying out a fully fanless/high-end PC with the InWin D-frame but I have a feeling it would end in disaster. And if I get something with any airflow at all I need all the dust filters. Anyone know any good custom aluminum cases? One of the darwinmachine could be an option but they don't list much specs(ATX? How many SSDs fit?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is my build that is half way between fanless/aircooled. Going to need a lot of tweaking to put together something coherent but it's a start and I want to get my entry in. It's been fun looking up all the new parts these past few days. Haven't seriously looked at PC parts in at least a year now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5387414/version/5387416


www.caselabs.net

http://www.lian-li.com/en/

"Custom" aluminum cases.


----------



## chrisguitar

dayum it's almost September and still no name.

Maybe that person didn't respond and it will be re drawn







one can dream.....


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> well, another month, hope i won last month's but who knows right?
> 
> anyway my rig is updated on the rig builder, here is the pcpartpicker for it too. just in under $2500. figured i'd go AMD to keep them around a bit longer.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($193.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($74.99 @ Newegg)
> *Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($7.25 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Mushkin Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.98 @ Outlet PC)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($108.99 @ Dell Small Business)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($675.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-AC66 802.11b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($93.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair C70 Gunmetal Black (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($109.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP 51.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($12.49 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP 51.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($12.49 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair CO-9050014-WW 62.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($26.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Corsair CO-9050014-WW 62.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($26.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($166.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($51.99 @ Newegg)
> *Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ Amazon)
> *Mouse:* Corsair Vengeance M65 Wired Laser Mouse ($72.98 @ Newegg)
> *Other:* nMEDIAPC Black Aluminum Panel PRO-LCD-B Media Center Programmable LCD ($34.99)
> *Other:* CyberPower CP850PFCLCD UPS 850VA / 510W PFC compatible Pure sine wave ($114.99)
> *Total:* $2496.01
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-19 19:02 EDT-0400)_


A hundred dollar wifi adapter... May Iask what's so special about it? Is it the "best" of the best? I'm not so familiar with PCIe WiFi adapter...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> A hundred dollar wifi adapter... May Iask what's so special about it? Is it the "best" of the best? I'm not so familiar with PCIe WiFi adapter...


Iv'e had bad luck with el-cheepo wifi adapters, the MPCIE ones on some of the asus boards are solid as a rock though. This probably shares that tech.


----------



## dman811

Thanks for removing all the clutter from the other thread.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

No problem







.
This thread may jump around the I've posted and subscription page as well as the sub section due to a bug that has been discovered that shows the last post being the last one added (posted or moved) as opposed to the last posted.
We will get the posts move as quickly as possible to keep the disruption to a minimum.


----------



## stevebd62

Well updated to include mechanical keyboard with cherry black switches


----------



## legoman786

Why not? I'll sub to this as well.


----------



## barkinos98

i
i cant believe this is actually done









people complain about so many other and more important things yet those dont happen but this does?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> well, another month, hope i won last month's but who knows right?
> 
> anyway my rig is updated on the rig builder, here is the pcpartpicker for it too. just in under $2500. figured i'd go AMD to keep them around a bit longer.)[/i]
> 
> 
> 
> another of the few amd rigs on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like 90% of the rigs have 4770k's. not like thats bad, i just like seeing more amd fans on here
Click to expand...

I've got an AM3+ socket to put to good use... but at what resolutions will GPU performance become more important than CPU performance? I don't want to be limited by piledriver. I'm running 1080p for games plus a 1280x1024 monitor for Rainmeter and sometimes Winamp. I could get second and third monitors for eyefinity, but my desk is 48". The middle monitor would take up 22.5" horizontal, and the side ones would need 15" each for the bases to fully fit. Even if I angle them, I could get them to maybe a foot, which would just barely fit. The current side monitor forms a right triangle of 16" x 5.5" x 17" (last is the actual width) and is at a 20 degree angle compared to the desk. That essentially removes a single inch from the horizontal space across the desk. I'll be nice and assume I can cut off 4" total (which fits my assumption). That's still .5" of overhang. What to do guys? Some of you have experience, I'm sure.


----------



## neo0031

Whoa! All the OT posts on the main thread are moved here as well! What a job!

Thanks to admin and mods! This was one hell of a job AFAICT and thank you! And apologies for all the trouble!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i
> i cant believe this is actually done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people complain about so many other and more important things yet those dont happen but this does?


wut

So whats the word, these 4770's worth grabbin or might as well go for the 3930k?

recomend a PSU for a 4770k + Normal OC + 780 + maybe a Physx Card if ever needed

or similar but with a 3930k


----------



## dman811

Right now I am fairly delirious that I think I found my soul mate rig. It may contain the most awesome of any rig I have ever wanted for the contest, and IMHO my rigs have all been pretty awesome, but just so I can shut up now, here's a link to my rig.


----------



## barkinos98

I've changed the rig i want around too much, to end up eventually selling my 780 for a HoF edition for SLI








but yeah that is the definition of ultimate, or what would be the definition for ultimate. 780 HoF in SLI with great audio, H2O and in mATX form









i spent too much time on this







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> wut
> 
> So whats the word, these 4770's worth grabbin or might as well go for the 3930k?
> 
> recomend a PSU for a 4770k + Normal OC + 780 + maybe a Physx Card if ever needed
> 
> or similar but with a 3930k


its what im doin brah, the 4770k are really decent chips but they say 4930K is due in 3-4 weeks and about to be same price as the 3930k
if you can squeeze a 4930k in there somehow i say its a better option but 4770k should do 95% or maybe more of what a 3930k would do without going extreme and needing cores like no tomorrow.

as for psu, i'll say corsair people will go "thats overpriced" so im staying out of it, but shilka knows very much (like very,very much) about them.


----------



## neo0031

...Is it just me, or does it seem quieter now that we have a legitimate thread to, say, mess around in?

Still,


----------



## dman811

It does seem somewhat more quiet than it has been in the previous days.


----------



## neo0031

But at least I know now I won't be causing mods trouble for rambling on here









So yeah. What's with PCIe WiFi modules? AFAICT 2 to 3 antennas are enough and you can get that at about 50 dollar range? What's with hundred dollars ones? Longevity and build quality? I'm slightly confused as to what to choose for my dream build and future build. Thought a £15 PCIe WiFi adapter from Asus would do the job? I'm currently running a USB WiFi module as we speak, and yes I know it can be better. But HOW much can it differ?


----------



## Erick Silver

Jeeze. I keep changing my rig......I spend way too much time at work looking at OCN and Computer parts.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Jeeze. I keep changing my rig......I spend way too much time at work looking at OCN and Computer parts.


You're not the only one my friend. My most visited pages according to my browser are OCN and PcPartPicker.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

please i need this computer so i can hate life less.....just joking just joking life is good. i like life please don't kill me for saying that god


----------



## CasperGS

Sub'd


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Hey guys, we now have have a discussion thread for this contest.
> 
> Please keep this thread for entries, updates, winner announcements and congratulation posts and use the discussion thread for any other posts.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1420223/win-your-ultimate-rig-discussion-thread
> 
> We will be moving the discussion posts out of this thread over time, please use the other thread to minimise the time we have to spend doing this.
> 
> Thank you.


I love you so much right now.


----------



## Quantum Reality

'lo!







*is anxious to find out who won







*


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> But at least I know now I won't be causing mods trouble for rambling on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah. What's with PCIe WiFi modules? AFAICT 2 to 3 antennas are enough and you can get that at about 50 dollar range? What's with hundred dollars ones? Longevity and build quality? I'm slightly confused as to what to choose for my dream build and future build. Thought a £15 PCIe WiFi adapter from Asus would do the job? I'm currently running a USB WiFi module as we speak, and yes I know it can be better. But HOW much can it differ?


i bought myself a WDN4800 because i prefer the built in ones, and its pretty much high end if you ask me. 3 antennas, TP-Link quality (i dont think i'll ever suggest anything but them) and up to 450MBPS.
unless you have the new AC stuff that is pretty much what you can buy, as a high end card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Jeeze. I keep changing my rig......I spend way too much time at work looking at OCN and Computer parts.


you arent the only one bro


----------



## SomeSoldier

You said ultimate, so I priced ultimate. I call it "Absurd", I used rig builder and put it in my sig. The only way I would build this is if I had a ridiculous salary.


----------



## neo0031

I guess this is on topic... and PELASE excuse my n00bness (as always)!

...About on board audio and how some rave over them...

If I am outputting HDMI through my graphics card, then is it the MB on board or GPU audio processing...?

Thanks for help guys...


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I guess this is on topic... and PELASE excuse my n00bness (as always)!
> 
> ...About on board audio and how some rave over them...
> 
> If I am outputting HDMI through my graphics card, then is it the MB on board or GPU audio processing...?
> 
> Thanks for help guys...


I'd assume that if you're receiving audio through the HDMI that it would be the GPU doing the audio processing. Just a humble guess though, honestly.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> I'd assume that if you're receiving audio through the HDMI that it would be the GPU doing the audio processing. Just a humble guess though, honestly.


That's what I think too... But I have rarely-nay-never read people stating the GPU processing the Audio... I guess it's shameful and not hardcore enough to output through TV speakers with no designated speakers or sound card...


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I wanna win...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> I wanna win...


No crap, Sherlock.









Excuse my language. But I thought that's why everyone entered...


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I actually had a dream that ocn sent me a pm saying I had won and things were wonderful. Then I got a second pm from chipp telling me that admin has been busy with something in real life and they aren't sure when he'd be back on. I'd have to wait for his return but should put my rig together so he doesn't have to waste any time asking what I want.


----------



## briddell

Is audio equipment allowed?


----------



## dman811

Anything that would be a part of your ultimate rig including peripherals is allowed.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> I actually had a dream that ocn sent me a pm saying I had won and things were wonderful. Then I got a second pm from chipp telling me that admin has been busy with something in real life and they aren't sure when he'd be back on. I'd have to wait for his return but should put my rig together so he doesn't have to waste any time asking what I want.


get out of my dreams this is not inception


----------



## cptnighthawk666

sandy ivy or haswell what is the most cost/performance?


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FadingEchoes*
> 
> whelp, my chances are 1 in over 6000, but whatever
> my ultimate gaming rig would be something like this...


Your odds are way better than that, considering my estimation that a third or more of those 6000+ posts were people spamming the thread with posts of giddy anticipation, thinking more posts means more chances to win (despite being repeatedly confirmed otherwise) and those who feel the need to re-post their build every time they make a change, rather than just editing their original post (again, often under the misconception that, despite what everyone has told them, they may still have a better chance if they just post again...just to be sure...). Then there are those who get it right and go back and make any necessary changes to their original post....only to then feel the need to post again, letting everyone know that they updated it. And people wonder why it takes the mods so long to figure out who this month's winner is and what they've won.









It's going to be unfortunate if someone who has separately posted several different updated builds wins and is shipped the hardware list from one of their earlier posts.

Good luck.


----------



## Frosch

I think I'm gonna update my RIG since the Haswell came out


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobry620*
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394303
> 
> This would be absolutely awesome,
> 
> fingers crossed!


lol, as if they are going to let you win.


----------



## barkinos98

its good to know audio is allowed, my rig in the sig includes over $500 of audio stuff


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Who won last month,july 2013?


----------



## barkinos98

no one (as far as we know).
it is unknown when it will be announced, too.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FadingEchoes*
> 
> whelp, my chances are 1 in over 6000, but whatever
> my ultimate gaming rig would be something like this
> I7-4770K
> Noctua NH-D14
> Asus Maximus 6 Formula
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 32gb
> ocz vertex 4
> Seagate 4TB HDD
> EVGA GTX 780
> Fractal Design Define R4 White
> EVGA SUPERNOVA 1000W
> Windows 7 64 bit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobry620*
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394303
> 
> This would be absolutely awesome,
> 
> fingers crossed!


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FadingEchoes*
> 
> whelp, my chances are 1 in over 6000, but whatever
> my ultimate gaming rig would be something like this
> I7-4770K
> Noctua NH-D14
> Asus Maximus 6 Formula
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 32gb
> ocz vertex 4
> Seagate 4TB HDD
> EVGA GTX 780
> Fractal Design Define R4 White
> EVGA SUPERNOVA 1000W
> Windows 7 64 bit


what would you need 1000w psu and 32gb ram for?


----------



## steelkevin

Nothing probably.

It's an ultimate dream rig. Going over the top is the whole point.

UPDATED: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1uUke

no idea what I'm doing monitor-wise though. If somebody could just link me to a good 27" 1440p one that'd be great


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Nothing probably.
> 
> It's an ultimate dream rig. Going over the top is the whole point.


why not do it where it matters then?


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> Nothing probably.
> 
> It's an ultimate dream rig. Going over the top is the whole point.
> 
> UPDATED: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1uUke
> 
> no idea what I'm doing monitor-wise though. If somebody could just link me to a good 27" 1440p one that'd be great


ViewSonic VP2770-LED


----------



## briddell

$2500 worth of Bitspower fittings, so I can build a loop without any tubing or pipe, please.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> $2500 worth of Bitspower fittings, so I can build a loop without any tubing or pipe, please.


:O
i would love to see this being done








get some extenders for tubing if you do win


----------



## Draven

Updated mine again http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840327


----------



## StormX2

32gb for nifty ram drive fun, cache drives are fun


----------



## barkinos98

I just realized something.
a mod moved my response to something like "guys stop updating your rigs all the time" but forgot to move the main post so mine now looks like i'm crazy and was talking to myself


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I just realized something.
> a mod moved my response to something like "guys stop updating your rigs all the time" but forgot to move the main post so mine now looks like i'm crazy and was talking to myself


Don't worry about it, happens to me all the time.

We know you're only a little crazy.


----------



## barkinos98




----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwolf24601*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919332
> 
> Updated Entry:
> [Image]


That 4770K you have there needs a Z*87* board not Z77.







1150 is not backwards compatible with 1155.


----------



## legoman786

I know this has been asked before, does have to be strictly *one* rig, or can it be multiple up to the maximum cost allotted?


----------



## cptnighthawk666

poop


----------



## TheMadProfessor

...and I'm sure they're gonna let THAT slide as well...


----------



## legoman786

Do the entries have to be strictly one rig, or can it be multiple up to the maximum allotted funds per user?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I know this has been asked before, does have to be strictly *one* rig, or can it be multiple up to the maximum cost allotted?


good question, i would like to learn this too








like i know you can use it to upgrade your current rig but doing that would leave the computer 85% working (no cpu/GPU)


----------



## CasperGS

It appears that the Admin's PM is broken and has been running into issues tring to PM me for my winnings......still nothing.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah it's almost September...also why aren't there build logs for the past few winners?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

July's winner has not been announced and June's ran into some issues with his orders IIRC.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Do the entries have to be strictly one rig, or can it be multiple up to the maximum allotted funds per user?


Ehh.. well the point is to make your ultimate RIG for $2500. Doing anything else with the money is just morally wrong IMHO.


----------



## Erick Silver

Updated to an all AMD Systems. Too many people with Titans and 780's. Too many Intels.


----------



## StormX2

I would like to upgrade both rigs at the house

both have psu to use and case

that's two good pc's if you split the cash


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Updated to an all AMD Systems. Too many people with Titans and 780's. Too many Intels.


I agree with you but there is a reason people have i5's and i7's + 780's. They are good XD


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Here is the "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" set up here.. this is my first post on this contest and first ever joined contest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1vCrJ
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor - $320
> 
> *CPU Cooler:* Thermaltake CLW0224 99.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler - $125
> 
> *Thermal Compound:* Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme 3.5g Thermal Paste - $25
> 
> *Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard - $240
> 
> *Memory:* Patriot Intel Extreme Master, Limited Ed 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory - $280
> 
> *Storage:* Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 3.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive - $225
> 
> *Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card - $770
> 
> *Case:* Azza Genesis 9000 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case - $130
> 
> *Case Fan:* 4x Gelid Solutions FN-FW12BPL-18 75.6 CFM 120mm Fan - $120
> 
> *Power Supply:* Rosewill Lightning 1300W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply - Purchased
> 
> *Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer - $60
> 
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) - $185
> 
> *Keyboard:* Razer TRON Wired Gaming Keyboard - $140
> 
> *Mouse:* Razer Imperator RZ01-00350200-R3U1 Wired Laser Mouse - $70
> 
> The total price of this rig is *$2690*
> The price is rounded up and as of today at 24th of Aug. 2013.
> So the prices can be changing anytime though... hope to win!


Why not 4770k and z87 sabertooth for close to same price


----------



## TheKrimsonChin

What I don't understand is why most people still go with the Z77 platform?


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheKrimsonChin*
> 
> What I don't understand is why most people still go with the Z77 platform?


Haswell doesn't quite overclock as well and can get quite hot, also marginal increase for a 5-10 percent increase in price. Don't forget that there's a discussion thread for this giveaway, so ask future questions there and limit post's* here to rig updates.

*edited


----------



## Greygoose1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Haswell doesn't quite overclock as well and can get quite hot, also marginal increase for a 5-10 percent increase in price. Don't forget that there's a discussion thread for this giveaway, so ask future questions there and limit post's* here to rig updates.
> 
> *edited


This is the discussion thread.


----------



## skupples

still no winners for past two months? So they made a discussion thread for a dead contest?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> still no winners for past two months? So they made a discussion thread for a dead contest?


Or look at it this way: Them making a discussion thread means that the existence is still being acknowledged, and there really might be some problems on their end, stopping the announcement for winners and sending money to Chaoskinesis.

I'm sure they'll sort it out.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

why don't they just give me chaotic's money and speed up the process?


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greygoose1*
> 
> This is the discussion thread.


That was probably posted in the contest thread originally then moved to this thread by a moderator


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheKrimsonChin*
> 
> What I don't understand is why most people still go with the Z77 platform?
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell doesn't quite overclock as well and can get quite hot, also marginal increase for a 5-10 percent increase in price. Don't forget that there's a discussion thread for this giveaway, so ask future questions there and limit post's* here to rig updates.
> 
> *edited
Click to expand...

That said, at NCIX the prices for Haswell and Ivy CPUs are almost identical. So, may as well go Haswell/Z87.


----------



## Shurtugal

So has anyone won for... May is it? No August, so has anyone won yet?


----------



## gdubc

Waiting on July...and soon August. Just thankful for the chance though, really. Gives me some smiles through the month thinking about how my build would be!


----------



## TheKrimsonChin

Why would your headphone cost more than your entire PC?


----------



## cptnighthawk666

1700$ for headphones what a waste


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> 1700$ for headphones what a waste


I want a pair... Can you overclock them?


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> 1700$ for headphones what a waste


Not a waste; audio equipment will last your entire life, while PCs will become outdated very, very soon in comparison.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

All discussion posts have been moved to this thread







.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Not a waste; audio equipment will last your entire life, while PCs will become outdated very, very soon in comparison.


personally i would prefer an outdated pc in 5 years to an outdated set of headphones in 7 years


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> personally i would prefer an outdated pc in 5 years to an outdated set of headphones in 7 years


Headphones don't get outdated; a quality pair *will* last you your entire life, especially those HD800s, or whatever pair you were talking about.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

well in any case a 100 dollar pair and a 1700 dollar pair probably sound similar when you listen to grunge,metal and punk.i'm not an audiophile so really i could not tell the difference between the two plus i'm deaf in one ear due to an explosion lol


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Headphones don't get outdated; a quality pair *will* last you your entire life, especially those HD800s, or whatever pair you were talking about.


Hd800's are around $1000 afaik, but they are talking about the ultrasone's.
and even looking at them makes me feel like im wearing clouds on my ear, how does one thing look so comfy


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipirius*
> 
> Well I already have a fairly good system, but I would love an upgrade:
> 
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME ($628)
> INTEL CORE I7 4770K ($439)
> ASUS GTX780 DIRECTCU II ($1092)
> CREATIVE X-FI TITANIUM ($109)
> CORSAIR GRAPHITE 600T ($236)
> 
> Total: $2502
> 
> Yeah my country is a ripoff


Damn $628 for a mobo that is outrageous.


----------



## vipirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Damn $628 for a mono that is outrageous.


Tell me about it. I can't import either because of outrageous import taxes and no warranty makes it not worth it.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Hd800's are around $1000 afaik, but they are talking about the ultrasone's.
> and even looking at them makes me feel like im wearing clouds on my ear, how does one thing look so comfy


HD800s are roughly $1500 new.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Damn $628 for a mobo that is outrageous.


Lol, i think the same thing about 1k cpu's or gpu'.s


----------



## yoi

is this "dead" like the Computer Mod Competition 2011 ?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> is this "dead" like the Computer Mod Competition 2011 ?


If it is many people would be dissappointed. If they are having problems they should come out and say it IMO. Wonder why any of the admins haven't let us know anything about this. Anyway its not really the end of the world. Especially when it is a free giveaway.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Not a waste; audio equipment will last your entire life, while PCs will become outdated very, very soon in comparison.


Do they come with a lifetime warranty and can you predict with 100% certainty that the company will remain in business and honour that warranty until the day you die? Nothing electronic lasts forever.

These seem like professionally priced audio equipment for use on sub par equipment, ie the PC. So that comes off as a waste. I could see someone paying that much if it was job related and they were working on professional equipment, otherwise it looks like a case of because I can and not because it's something I could really use and is an intelligently thought-out purchase. And a bit of advice for most of you young people, listening to music on your PC won't last much beyond your early 20's.


----------



## darwing

Just put together two of my friends computers, one I speced out with his budget and gave him the links for each item to buy and the other just maxed out his motherboard with the best it can handle and new case with an h80 for his CPU.

All this makes me want to do a full custom build with you guys! Maybe even get some of the people on here to sponsor and add custom plexie glass and sleeving etc.,

Common the computer I speced out for $1000 is actually equivalent to mine! And over the past 3 years have dropped at least 2500 on it! Lol LET ME UPGRADE OCN BF4 is coming out!!!!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipirius*
> 
> Tell me about it. I can't import either because of outrageous import taxes and no warranty makes it not worth it.


nice to see another turkish brother on OCN


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Since I can't find where my original post in this thread was... I'm updating my list here!
> 
> ASUS Xonar Essence One - $600
> Sennheiser HD 800 - $1,500
> Blue Microphones Yeti Pro USB - $200
> Logitech C920 USB Camera - $100
> 
> $2,400 all together? I'll GLADLY take it.<3


Nice computer xD


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5400545
> 
> Hehe, I daresay that is the most expensive consumer build I know how to build. 10 E7 Xeons, 2TB RAM, Quad Tesla K20.


Just planning on having OCN help you with part of a single Xeon bro?


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5400545
> 
> Hehe, I daresay that is the most expensive consumer build I know how to build. 10 E7 Xeons, 2TB RAM, Quad Tesla K20.


what exactly are you going to be using that for?? analyzing all the data gathered at CERN or hacking all the satellites just for fun or something or starting your own space agency????

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Just planning on having OCN help you with part of a single Xeon bro?


they cost 6 grand(on amazon and there exactly 10 left) each if i read it right he said he's getting 10 he'd need all the money OCN has...


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> why don't they just give me chaotic's money and speed up the process?












In all seriousness, I hope it's not dead and wish luck to other winners (and myself of course







).


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> is this "dead" like the Computer Mod Competition 2011 ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> is this "dead" like the Computer Mod Competition 2011 ?
> 
> 
> 
> If it is many people would be dissappointed. If they are having problems they should come out and say it IMO. Wonder why any of the admins haven't let us know anything about this. Anyway its not really the end of the world. Especially when it is a free giveaway.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> why don't they just give me chaotic's money and speed up the process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope it's not dead and wish luck to other winners (and myself of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

It's not dead AFAIK.

If it was we wouldn't have moved all the non entry posts to their own thread (more non entry posts than entry posts)

I'll see if I can get an update.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5400545
> 
> Hehe, I daresay that is the most expensive consumer build I know how to build. 10 E7 Xeons, 2TB RAM, Quad Tesla K20.


Crazy build, but that motherboard only supports 8 CPUs. But you can have 8x 10-core Xeons which is where I think you got confused.

Also, you do realize this is a $2,500 dream rig build, not $25,000?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> well in any case a 100 dollar pair and a 1700 dollar pair probably sound similar when you listen to grunge,metal and punk.i'm not an audiophile so really i could not tell the difference between the two plus i'm deaf in one ear due to an explosion lol


Ah yeah! Anecdotal evidence! One time I used anecdotal evidence, and later on, it turns out I was right. I'm by no means an audiophile and find the people who spends hundreds on headphones to be somewhat crazy, but I'd gladly spend $80-130 or so for ear buds. My Bose ear buds are great. Yeah, I know, Bose. It's like the Apple of the audio world: somewhat overpriced for what you get, but good quality nonetheless. I'm not sure what the results would be if you did a blind test with various audio equipment at different price points, but I'm sure it's all marketing after a certain point.

Now, for my issues: Eyefinity. I got to thinking about a 5760x1080 pixel display and realized that the aspect ratio is 16:3. Half of it will be in your peripheral vision. What about a pair of 900p monitors turned 90 degrees beside a 2560x1600 monitor? The aspect ratio is a more reasonable ~11:4 (4360x1600 = 10.9:4) and even if there isn't Eyefinity support, you've got a 1600p monitor to work with. Thoughts?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Ah yeah! Anecdotal evidence! One time I used anecdotal evidence, and later on, it turns out I was right. I'm by no means an audiophile and find the people who spends hundreds on headphones to be somewhat crazy, but I'd gladly spend $80-130 or so for ear buds. My Bose ear buds are great. Yeah, I know, Bose. It's like the Apple of the audio world: somewhat overpriced for what you get, but good quality nonetheless. I'm not sure what the results would be if you did a blind test with various audio equipment at different price points, but I'm sure it's all marketing after a certain point.
> 
> Now, for my issues: Eyefinity. I got to thinking about a 5760x1080 pixel display and realized that the aspect ratio is 16:3. Half of it will be in your peripheral vision. What about a pair of 900p monitors turned 90 degrees beside a 2560x1600 monitor? The aspect ratio is a more reasonable ~11:4 (4360x1600 = 10.9:4) and even if there isn't Eyefinity support, you've got a 1600p monitor to work with. Thoughts?


I've done 3 x 23" portrait eyefinity for a 1920 x 3240 resolution and hated it. Bezels are there and you can either use bezel compensation, which messes up your ability to read certain text, subtitles, etc., or have the picture shifted. I preferred the latter.

Even though you're talking about using a larger screen in landscape as your main, the above issues still remain relevant. Also, I personally found it to be too tall for comfort at my viewing distance of ~1.5-2 ft. 27" is the way to go IMO.

As for audio anecdotes, $250-400 MSRP ($200-300 retail) seems to be the sweet spot for both headphones and earphones, with $100 generally being the minimum for reasonable quality. As for amps/sound cards/DACs, amps can make an obvious difference for those headphones that need it (high impedance, low sensitivity) and practically no difference for those that don't. When I A/B tesed a Xonar DX and ALC892 using the HD 595s and DT880s that I own, I was unable to tell them apart. The mic input is a whole different story though. I use a Xonar DG for the headphone amp and because it makes my mic sound so much clearer.


----------



## skupples

I believe its called P.L.P (portrait landscape portrait) and as far as i know (for nvidia) is not "supported" so it takes a bit of work to get functioning properly.

It's strange (imo) that issues with one winner has jammed up anyone else winning till his problems are resolved, buuut I'm guessing we don't know the full story on what the deal is with Chaos.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> I've done 3 x 23" portrait eyefinity for a 1920 x 3240 resolution and hated it. Bezels are there and you can either use bezel compensation, which messes up your ability to read certain text, subtitles, etc., or have the picture shifted. I preferred the latter.
> 
> Even though you're talking about using a larger screen in landscape as your main, the above issues still remain relevant. Also, I personally found it to be too tall for comfort at my viewing distance of ~1.5-2 ft. 27" is the way to go IMO.


My viewing distance is more like 27-33", so I'm not sure how much I would be bothered. But if I got another pair of 1080p monitors, 1) I'd need at least a 384-bit GPU to handle dem pixels (all 6 000 000), and 2) the outer side halves would be lost in my peripheral vision. Assuming the pixel density is the same, I could see, in relatively high detail, most of a portrait-landscape-portrait setup, which would also have 1 000 000 more pixels and 2 500 000 more that I can see clearly. The bezels are an issue, but I know that going in, so I'm not too worried.
Quote:


> As for audio anecdotes, $250-400 MSRP ($200-300 retail) seems to be the sweet spot for both headphones and earphones, with $100 generally being the minimum for reasonable quality. As for amps/sound cards/DACs, amps can make an obvious difference for those headphones that need it (high impedance, low sensitivity) and practically no difference for those that don't. When I A/B tesed a Xonar DX and ALC892 using the HD 595s and DT880s that I own, I was unable to tell them apart. The mic input is a whole different story though. I use a Xonar DG for the headphone amp and because it makes my mic sound so much clearer.


I haven't done much research into audio equipment, but I also have ~300 Kb/s music files at best, typically 128 Kb/s, so I don't think I'd gain much. But $250 sounds about right for good headphones (unless they're Beats







). The best part about audio equipment is that, even though my GPU and CPU will be obsolete in less than five years, headphones are still headphones and speakers are still speakers unless the industry switches to an entirely new interface standard. But wait! Adapters are things! So you'll be good until they break from wear and tear.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> My viewing distance is more like 27-33", so I'm not sure how much I would be bothered. But if I got another pair of 1080p monitors, 1) I'd need at least a 384-bit GPU to handle dem pixels (all 6 000 000), and 2) the outer side halves would be lost in my peripheral vision. Assuming the pixel density is the same, I could see, in relatively high detail, most of a portrait-landscape-portrait setup, which would also have 1 000 000 more pixels and 2 500 000 more that I can see clearly. The bezels are an issue, but I know that going in, so I'm not too worried.


The other thing that may be an issue, depending on the game you're playing, is when what's happening nearer to the outer edges needs to be focused and not peripheral. Granted, that is game specific, but if you do play one of those games the experience is not ideal.
Quote:


> I haven't done much research into audio equipment, but I also have ~300 Kb/s music files at best, typically 128 Kb/s, so I don't think I'd gain much. But $250 sounds about right for good headphones (unless they're Beats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The best part about audio equipment is that, even though my GPU and CPU will be obsolete in less than five years, headphones are still headphones and speakers are still speakers unless the industry switches to an entirely new interface standard. But wait! Adapters are things! So you'll be good until they break from wear and tear.


With earphones that have replaceable cables, wear and tear becomes a non-issue. I've never had a cord in higher-end headphones go bad, but I never wear them outside either, so YMMV. As for price, it's so true. I have gotten more for used headphones than I paid for them brand new on sale.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

What kinds of games? My idea is basically a stretched 2560x1600 monitor, so I don't think there'd be any losses other than framerates from increased processor usage.

and

I meant wear and tear as in the speaker cones themselves or any other vital component wearing out (Which would be circuitry? Speakers are really simple devices). If it's good quality, then it shouldn't, but [fecal matter] happens. Cables are fairly easy to fix or make more durable in comparison.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

I found RTS games in particular to be rather horrible with eyefinity. I don't really play FPS games but would imagine having such a large viewable area would detract from the player's ability to clearly identify peripheral objects.

Another annoying thing is games that place the HUD in the corners (virtually all of them). Some games automatically place them on the center screen, some require hacks, and some have no known fix. However, since PLP eyefinity is not officially supported, any solution will always be a hack.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> However, since PLP eyefinity is not officially supported, any solution will always be a hack.


And there we have it. Blergh. I'll go with just 2560x1600 as an upgrade. Maybe 4k. But bezels and crappy support or limitations of human vision kill it for me. I'll take one, but not the other. In that case, I should be fine with a second 7850 2 GB. I was looking up some benchmarks, and they typically performed the same or better than a 7970 GHz until you got to multi-monitor displays and started to tie on large single monitors, e.g. 2560x1600. There just wasn't enough bandwidth for textures to transfer, and the less-powerful cards performed better. Hmm... How do 7850s pair with 7870s, people crazy enough to have done this? Are there noticeable screen tearing issues, or do they allocate computations between themselves fairly well to avoid that?


----------



## Lshuman

Where's the winner for July???


----------



## dman811

The winner hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## andre02

What happened to the july winner, is he announced ? I don't see it on the first page.


----------



## barkinos98

guys, it shouldn't be too hard to do control/command+F and then write july, tops 2 posts after that post including the word "july" someone has already said "its not announced"...


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdefender*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5404876 hope i will get it


Highly doubt it, mate.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap*
> 
> Missed the first half all the way, all of the 6 months so far, so I guess it would be a good idea to join this competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great to have myself a real powerhouse as my current desktop machine is starting to show its age and to be fair its somewhat weak for today's standarts, not that it does not do its job, but still I would love to have something more powerful to enjoy and help me in my IT sphere of studying (I'm currently in an IT University). I have no idea if my luck will be with me, but oh well, gotta give a try, right? I would really love to own a small but very powerful PC, very mobile and fitting tight spaces, it would be perfect for my needs. So here goes my first attempt in the thread at my dream *Ultimate Rig*:
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7 4770K
> *Motherboard*: ASUS MAXIMUS VI GENE
> *Graphics*: Gainward GTX 780 Phantom "Goes Like Hell"
> *RAM*: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Red DDR3-2133 CL11 1.5V
> *Hard Drive*: 2x250GB Samsung EVO SSDs
> *Cooling*: Cooler Master Seidon 120M
> *Power*: Cooler Master Vanguard V700
> *Case*: Cooler Master N200
> 
> Total price: *$2487.30* (as of 28th August 2013)
> 
> If any case I win (I really badly hope so), I would make sure I would make an awesome OCN build thread with all of them epic sauce pics from the shopping of the parts, through the build, all the way to the finished system. It would be one one sweet, small, ultimate powerhouse rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, computer parts in my country and this side of the world are quite high, so what can you do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to Rigbuilder:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5404458


If you want a small rig get a mitx case and an asus impact motherboard. Unless you need the other expansion slots


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The winner hasn't been announced yet.


your two quotes sum up why I never made a twitter, and why I deleted my facebook the day they removed the college email only rule.

Edit: Thank you for STILL telling people whats going on!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> your two quotes sum up why I never made a twitter, and why I deleted my facebook the day they removed the college email only rule.
> 
> Edit: Thank you for STILL telling people whats going on!


When I saw the twitter post, the next day, I went into school and gave the kid a true lesson on the importance of RAM over an SSD... His laptop no longer works, because he said break his DIMM slots, so I did, and I still proved him wrong. Hated having to prove an idiot wrong by ruining perfectly good hardware, but I did what had to be done.

As far as still telling people what is going on, I am more than willing, I just get a little frustrated that people can't take the time to look even 10 posts back to see if there is an answer.


----------



## Thunderclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> If you want a small rig get a mitx case and an asus impact motherboard. Unless you need the other expansion slots


That's the thing, I'm not entirely sure that I would or would not need the extra expansion slots, though if I decide to go smaller, I'll definitely move to a Maximus VI Impact, it's just pure epicness for sure. Anyways, thank you for the advice, I do have it in mind.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Woa just realized it's close to drawing time again! 2 this time?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Um... DUH.







Everybody knows SSDs are better. All you need to do is take out the RAM and put a page file on the SSD. Windows goes like a million times faster. And I've gotten -999 degrees with a stock air cooler on my graphics card. Wasn't that hard to do. Maybe if you weren't so STUPID you'd realize that.

Ah, the Internet. Combining anonymity and horrible people since the Eternal September.

(true story: Speedfan will occasionally glitch for me and display GPU temps as -999 degrees. That's -627 -726 Kelvin, and it amuses me whenever it happens)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> When I saw the twitter post, the next day, I went into school and gave the kid a true lesson on the importance of RAM over an SSD... His laptop no longer works, because he said break his DIMM slots, so I did, and I still proved him wrong. Hated having to prove an idiot wrong by ruining perfectly good hardware, but I did what had to be done.
> 
> As far as still telling people what is going on, I am more than willing, I just get a little frustrated that people can't take the time to look even 10 posts back to see if there is an answer.


That's the thing... The last time some one asked the VERY LAST post was you saying "NO"

I remember plenty of moronic tech-wanna be's back in highschool... The same kids who called a gameboy broken when the batteries were dead.

I'm pretty sure that second comment, from Facebook is just /troll.


----------



## Thunderclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Um... DUH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows SSDs are better. All you need to do is take out the RAM and put a page file on the SSD. Windows goes like a million times faster. And I've gotten -999 degrees with a stock air cooler on my graphics card. Wasn't that hard to do. Maybe if you weren't so STUPID you'd realize that.
> 
> Ah, the Internet. Combining anonymity and horrible people since the Eternal September.
> 
> (true story: Speedfan will occasionally glitch for me and display GPU temps as -999 degrees. That's -627 Kelvin, and it amuses me whenever it happens)


You sir, win the interwebs.


----------



## Truedeal

I just want AMD to hurry with Kaveri.


----------



## darwing

I just want this power supply so bad it's the center of my gold build and It's not made anymore so it's like $450!!! I can't justify buying that unless I won this contest lol.

I'm going to update my build for next months entry


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want this power supply so bad it's the center of my gold build and It's not made anymore so it's like $450!!! I can't justify buying that unless I won this contest lol.
> 
> I'm going to update my build for next months entry


I wonder if you could get something like that milled, and bolt it onto a new psu case?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hartofwave*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt ATX AM3+ Motherboard (£219.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* Kingston Predator Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£130.36 @ Amazon UK)
> *Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£449.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card (£611.99 @ Aria PC)
> *Power Supply:* Fractal Design Newton R3 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£154.46 @ Novatech)
> *Other:* AMD FX-9590 (£299.99)
> *Other:* phanteks enthoo primo (£199.99)
> *Total:* £2065.78
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-29 09:36 BST+0100)_


That's about £400 over the limit - let me save you over £100 by directing you here - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-217-MS

MSI 7990 for £500, and some free games you can sell off. I'm tempted myself, but must wait for Hawaii.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> That's about £400 over the limit - let me save you over £100 by directing you here - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-217-MS
> 
> MSI 7990 for £500, and some free games you can sell off. I'm tempted myself, but must wait for Hawaii.


As long as he is willing to pay the extra, he is more than allowed to have it be that high above the specified price that they will pay.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> As long as he is willing to pay the extra, he is more than allowed to have it be that high above the specified price that they will pay.


This... THE RULES/DIRECTIONS (that no one reads in anything ever anymore) State that OCN is only responsible for 2,500 $ of your build. _*NOT that the build CAN ONLY BE 2,500$*_


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highlnder3*
> 
> Ok...I'll give this a try:
> 
> CPU - i7-4770K
> MOBO - ASUS Maximus VI Extreme
> GPU - MSI GTX 770 Lightning (I just bought this card so no cost for this)
> RAM - Kingston DDR3 2400 KHX24C11K4/16X (I'm using this exact RAM on my current build but I can't bring everything over)
> SSD - Samsung 840 Pro
> HDD - Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB
> Optical Drive - ASUS DVD Burner
> Cooling - Corsair Hydro Series H100i
> OS - Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64 bit OEM
> Monitor - ASUS VG27AH (I currently have LG 27EA63 but it is not 3D ready LOL)
> Keyboard - MADCATZ Strike 7 (I just got this 2 months ago so no cost for this either)
> PSU - Corsair AX1200i
> Case - Corsair 900D
> Mouse - MAD CATZ MMO7 (I just got this 2 months ago with the keyboard, again no cost here)
> Sound Card - ASUS Xonar Phoebus (Ya gotta love the ROG stuff)
> 
> Total cost: $2823.87
> 
> I know it is a little over the $2500 limit for this exercise; it was really the monitor, enclosure, RAM and HDD that put me over. I could easily do without the monitor as my current LG 27EA63 is only 6 months old. The case could be my next one one to allow for a run at custom water cooling and SLI Lightnings. I already own the RAM and just love it, meanwhile the HDD could really be swapped for a WD Black.
> 
> At any rate I hope you guys love my ultimate (kind of) overkill gaming rig.


You need 25 posts, and to wait one month.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Good luck dudes!


----------



## Highlnder3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You need 25 posts, and to wait one month.


No problem....I enjoy pricing out fantasy rigs so this kept me busy last night.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You need 25 posts, and to wait one month.


...But can still enter for September.


----------



## barkinos98

I just finished making this
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($213.09 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2666 Memory ($224.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung EVO 1TB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($629.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($159.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($159.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($54.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($120.98 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Mouse:* SteelSeries Sensei Wired Laser Mouse ($72.10 @ TigerDirect)
*Other:* Silverstone PP05 Short Cable Kit ($24.99)
*Other:* Xtrac Ripper XXL Mousepad ($17.99)
*Other:* Samsung External Blu-ray Writer Model SE-506BB/TSBD ($84.99)
*Other:* Bitspower Plastic Fan Adapter 120mm to 140mm - Black (x2) ($9.98)
*Other:* Akasa PWM Fan Splitter Cable - 15cm ($3.99)
*Other:* Ducky DK9008G2 PRO Dark Grey Version PBT Mechanical Keyboard (Clear Cherry MX) ($142.00)
*Other:* Audio-Technica ATR2500-USB Cardioid Condenser USB Microphone ($49.42)
*Other:* Microsoft LifeCam Studio 1080p HD Webcam (Q2F-00013) ($49.99)
*Other:* Polaroid 8" Heavy Duty Mini Tripod With Pan Head With Tilt For Digital Cameras & Camcorders ($7.99)
*Total:* $2522.42
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-31 14:56 EDT-0400)_

comments? i need to update a few little stuff on the other builds but doesnt this look amazing? these+my GTX780=awesome in a shoebox


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Looks nice. Glad to know I'm not the only one who's perpetually updating their wish list. All I want is: a second 7805 7850 for crossfire, 4x WD Reds for RAID 5, a second WD Blue for RAID 0, a PCIe SSD, a 120 Hz 1080p monitor, and a Cherry MX Clear keyboard. My "Ultimate Rig" is a medium-low end GPU and a bunch of hard drives. The 1 TB EVO is to give away to somebody else on these fora because, though I'd love to have one, I have minimal need for one and if they're offering $2500, I'll make use of it.


----------



## jeffro37

Have they even announced a July winner yet? I did notice that Admin hasn't been on since mid July. Wonder what is going on?


----------



## dman811

As of yet, no July winner has been chosen to my knowledge.


----------



## jeffro37

There must be something wrong. Didn't a mod say he was gonna check to see what is up, if it is dying out or still gonna happen? Oh well, it's a great ( and very appreciated) opportunity whatever they choose to do. Don't see many sites trying to hold giveaways like this very often.


----------



## dman811

Yes, B&B did say that he was going to check to see what might be going on, and we are also waiting for an update from him on the matter.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Looks nice. Glad to know I'm not the only one who's perpetually updating their wish list. All I want is: a second 7805 for crossfire, 4x WD Reds for RAID 5, a second WD Blue for RAID 0, a PCIe SSD, a 120 Hz 1080p monitor, and a Cherry MX Clear keyboard. My "Ultimate Rig" is a medium-low end GPU and a bunch of hard drives. The 1 TB EVO is to give away to somebody else on these fora because, though I'd love to have one, I have minimal need for one and if they're offering $2500, I'll make use of it.


i've updated #playa and it took me about 45mins to re select everything and make a choice as if i were buying it.
i need something better to do :/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Looks nice. Glad to know I'm not the only one who's perpetually updating their wish list. All I want is: a second 7805 for crossfire, 4x WD Reds for RAID 5, a second WD Blue for RAID 0, a PCIe SSD, a 120 Hz 1080p monitor, and a Cherry MX Clear keyboard. My "Ultimate Rig" is a medium-low end GPU and a bunch of hard drives. The 1 TB EVO is to give away to somebody else on these fora because, though I'd love to have one, I have minimal need for one and if they're offering $2500, I'll make use of it.


Excuse my ignorance, what is a 7805? I assume it's amd, or it wouldn't crossfire, but a quick search turned up no such named gpu...
I'll take that 1TB EVO! would be an epic new filming drive.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, what is a 7805? I assume it's amd, or it wouldn't crossfire, but a quick search turned up no such named gpu...
> I'll take that 1TB EVO! would be an epic new filming drive.


Its a typo clearly.. 7850.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highlnder3*
> 
> No problem....I enjoy pricing out fantasy rigs so this kept me busy last night.


NP! 25 posts is easy to get, as you have already found out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> ...But can still enter for September.


Yes, as I said, 25 posts, and next month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Its a typo clearly.. 7850.


I'm sorry, I didn't even think about that. I didn't actually know they had a 78xx... Though it went 7600 7700 7900, shows how much time i spend reading about amd... Iv'e only owned a few of there 6xxx series cards.


----------



## dman811

I am fairly sure that they don't even have a 7600 series... not 100% positive, but I think it's just 77xx, 78xx, 79xx.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah, that was a typo. I'm still getting used to my awesome new mechanical keyboard and I love it so much. It's too bad you can't fit them in laptops, but then everybody in the room would want to kill me. Could you imagine if Macbooks had them? Do you have any idea what Starbucks would sound like? (Get it? "Hipsters" is the joke.







)

I think the lowest end 7000 series GPU is the sort-of official 7730, which I believe tries to emulate the 6670 performance-wise for dual-graphics while using an APU without the frame issues from a 7750's significantly higher power. It'd be cool if AMD made a dual-GPU to go with their APUs' iGPU for triple-graphics mode, but that won't happen. Tri-fire 7750s wouldn't even be too bad - crossfired 7850s typically beat 7970 GHz at 1080p, but lose at higher resolutions because of bandwidth and to a lesser extent RAM, not raw computing power.


----------



## Babbalabba

Good luck to yoou all, hopefully things get cleared up soon and winners can be announced.









Currently fretting a bit over my graphics card, and school makes it hard to keep up! I'll try to be more helpful and active as soon as I settle down into a school routine


----------



## sunset1

Seriously this is one of the coolest contests I have ever seen.. Ok The coolest because I have a chance!
Thanks OCN!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jop14*
> 
> My ultimate rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


If you get them 780 lightnings you can beat a Titan.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am fairly sure that they don't even have a 7600 series... not 100% positive, but I think it's just 77xx, 78xx, 79xx.


You get the point don't you? I know nothing of AMD. So, when I saw 7805, i thought it was some hybrid super gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> If you get them 780 lightnings you can beat a Titan.


It's possible, but not easy... Maybe OC vs non-OC... Just go look at the unigine top 30, people are having to get 1500mhz + to beat the top slotted non LN2 titans.

They have triple bios switch







That's where I really get jelly about 780 lightning.

If you are trying to beat a titan your best bet is going to be with Lightning, that's for sure.


----------



## trendy

Was there ever a word on why the winner for July wasn't announced?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> Was there ever a word on why the winner for July wasn't announced?


They'll announce one when they choose one, most likely. In case you haven't noticed that's the question of the millennium and has dominated this thread.

I'm looking on the bright side...that's 2 chances to win that I haven't been counted out of yet.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So what about the August winner?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So what about the August winner?


I kind of applaud him.. Maybe he is teaching everyone a lesson to keep this thread from looking like a pack of wild hungry hyenas every month.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You get the point don't you? I know nothing of AMD. So, when I saw 7805, i thought it was some hybrid super gpu.


Ya, I do get the point, I just wanted to check for myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> Was there ever a word on why the winner for July wasn't announced?


B&B said he would get some information on that subject for us ASAP, but as of right now, the winner hasn't been announced.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So what about the August winner?


It's only the first of the month


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

This is contest is still going







.
Keep your eyes on the threads is all I will say


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i am going to win both and be the first 5000$ rig winner i will call the project THE GOD BUILD lol.i will make a thread to do votes on all the parts and color scheme.


----------



## ClamBumped

love checking these updated builds watching how we progressed


----------



## Babbalabba

WOOT! CONGRATS!!! Now...time to shimmy over to the discussion thread.


----------



## Babbalabba

Yay, we're back in action! Or at least that's how Chipp described it...

And what a way to spice up the discussion again, what with two winners at once! Build log...build log...


----------



## fleetfeather

woah, grats to both of you!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Congrats guys


----------



## The Storm

Congrats winners.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Very cool. Congraziliolazizatizons.....


----------



## nova4005

Congratulations guys!


----------



## NewHighScore

Congrats winners! supa jealous but happy for ya!









Cheers!


----------



## dman811

Glad everything got sorted out! Congrats to the winners.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> i am going to win both and be the first 5000$ rig winner i will call the project THE GOD BUILD lol.i will make a thread to do votes on all the parts and color scheme.


Looks like your plan backfired


----------



## MakubeX

Congrats fellows!


----------



## Highlnder3

Grats to the winners...happy upgrading.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babbalabba*
> 
> Yay, we're back in action! Or at least that's how Chipp described it...
> 
> And what a way to spice up the discussion again, what with two winners at once! Build log...build log...


"Back in action", "caught up", "no longer hopelessly delayed" - whatever verbiage you prefer.


----------



## AlDyer

Congratulations!! Good to know we are back in qction as well... Good luck for everyone and have fun


----------



## Marafice Eye

OMG IT"S ACTUALLY REAL! Holy crap! I woke up late today and say the message on my phone and I didn't believe it. But now I know it's real! I'm literally shaking right now.


----------



## A7xConnor

/Jealous

Congratulations








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> OMG IT"S ACTUALLY REAL! Holy crap! I woke up late today and say the message on my phone and I didn't believe it. But now I know it's real! I'm literally shaking right now.


Haha, must feel awesome


----------



## dr.evil

Congratulations


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> /Jealous
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, must feel awesome


I still can hardly believe it. Dude I don't ever win anything, this is probably the best thing that's happened to me in the last 12 years or so, absolutely amazing! I'll be sure to do the best build log I can when I get the parts.

I love you OCN! This is seriously amazing! Thank you!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I still can hardly believe it. Dude I don't ever win anything, this is probably the best thing that's happened to me in the last 12 years or so, absolutely amazing! I'll be sure to do the best build log I can when I get the parts.
> 
> I love you OCN! This is seriously amazing! Thank you!


Congrats again man haha. Didn't know you were a member here


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I still can hardly believe it. Dude I don't ever win anything, this is probably the best thing that's happened to me in the last 12 years or so, absolutely amazing! I'll be sure to do the best build log I can when I get the parts.


Grats!
Looking forward to the log.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Congrats to the winners!

Now that things have been sorted out I have created a thread for my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1423482/build-log-chaotickinesis-june-2013-ultimate-rig. Not much there yet but will be adding to it shortly.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well done guys, looking forward to the build logs


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Its never me!!!
LOL, anyways, nice win.

meh.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Yay! Congrats! (But I admit to a bit of a sigh as I did not win







there's always September, though!)


----------



## Ecstacy

It's alive!

Congrats Marafice Eye and eXecuution!

Btw, there haven't been any mITX SFF rigs *yet*


----------



## Mike813

congrats to the new July and August winners


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> It's alive!
> 
> Congrats Marafice Eye and eXecuution!
> 
> Btw, there haven't been any mITX SFF rigs *yet*


I kinda wnat to build one of those, but this is a dream rig here, I need something better than my current rig for sure.


----------



## GuilT1

Nice to see the giveaway is still alive. Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## dougb62

*Congratulations guys!!!*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> OMG IT"S ACTUALLY REAL! Holy crap! I woke up late today and say the message on my phone and I didn't believe it. But now I know it's real! I'm literally shaking right now.


Haha!! I can imagine!


----------



## sadeter

Simultaneous feelings of excitement the contest is still going, congratulations to the winners, and disappointment I'm not one of them. Looking forward to next month then...


----------



## cptnighthawk666

congrats...looking forward to the builds


----------



## eXecuution

Thanks guys! I haven't ever won anything in my life so this is insane! Holy crap







Was gonna upgrade my rig during thanksgiving break but this... idk even what to say. Wow. I'm floored.

Will do the best build log I can







Gonna be using some pre-existing parts though (HAF X, my 144hz asus monitor, possibly my H100)


----------



## eXecuution

Good luck, mike!


----------



## Mike813

thank you eXecuution


----------



## jonjryjo

Congrats guys; have fun







.


----------



## ghostrider85

me jelly...,


----------



## steelbom

Congrats =)


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Gratz to our new winners. I'll be joining you next month. I know this probably sounds weird but I'm very happy and relieved to see that the winners have been chosen. Gratz to both of you.


----------



## Lovidore

Glad to see things got sorted out! Congratulations to the winners!

How did that rush feel?


----------



## steelkevin

Saw "49 unread posts", it was obvious what was going on xD.

Congratulations you lucky bastards


----------



## seraph84

congrats fellas.

i'm sure it'll be worth the wait


----------



## KenLautner

Funny how both the winners said "i wont win"..








that's the key to win!








Congrats to both of you..


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Funny how both the winners said "i wont win"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the key to win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to both of you..


So if that statement is somewhere in my posts I get a chance eh?


----------



## Thunderclap

Congratulations to the winners!!!







I feel both happy for them that they were chosen and the contest continues, though at the same time a bit dissapointed that I'm not one of them.







Oh well, I hope better luck shows up for next time.


----------



## Thunderclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> Funny how both the winners said "i wont win"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the key to win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to both of you..


QFT! Knowing my luck with such contests and how I've never won anything, I'll probably never win this, too...


----------



## stl drifter

congrats to the winners


----------



## AtomTM

Guess losing is my best quality. Congratz Marafice Eye and eXecuution!!!


----------



## Marafice Eye

I'll be doing a build log once I get all the parts. I've finalized the parts list (although I might change my case, not sure a lot to choose from). Here's the current part list and total cost.

Case - Silverstone Raven 03
Motherboard - ASUS Maximus VI Gene
Power Supply - Seasonic SS-750AM 750w
CPU - i7-4770k
Cooler - Corsair H80i liquid CPU cooler
RAM - 16gb G.Skill DDR3 2133 (2x8gb)
OS - Win 8 Pro
SSD - Corsair Neutron 256gb
HDD1 - Seagate 3tb
HDD2 - Seagate 3tb
GPU - EVGA 3GB GTX780 FTW

$2,489.51 (total including tax and shipping)

Other cases I'm considering and that fit in the budget -

Corsair C70
Antec 900
Rosewill THOR V2
Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced
Corsair 550D
Cooler Master Storm Series Trooper
Antec Performance One P193 V3 (although I kinda HATE doors)
Thermaltake Chaser A71
Corsair 500R
Fractal Define XL R2 (love the case, but again, I hate doors)
Lian Li PC-7HB
Antec 1100
Cooler Master HAF XB
Corsair 400R
Corsair 350D

I have to keep within the $2,500 budget, I simply do not have any money right now thanks to bills this month, so it makes it a bit hard.


----------



## dman811

I vote 350D.


----------



## neo0031

Seconded. The 350D is a thing of beauty, and I'll buy it tomorrow if it came with sound dampening materials (and below the £70 mark... currently a bit steep for an mATX case).


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Seconded. The 350D is a thing of beauty, and I'll buy it tomorrow if it came with sound dampening materials (and below the £70 mark... currently a bit steep for an mATX case).


I'm really liking the sleek, minimalistic look of the non-windowed 350D (and it's only $70!)

Swapping in that case, then changing the H80i for an H100i, and the 780 FTW for a 780 Classified, the total (with tax and shipping) comes to $2,466.99! Holy crap! better internals, and less total cost? I think I'm sold!

EDIT: That extra headroom on budget allows me to get a 2pk of the Corsair SP120 High Performance 120mm fans to replace the stock ones on the H100i's rad, and takes the final tally to $2,496 even...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I'm really liking the sleek, minimalistic look of the non-windowed 350D (and it's only $70!)
> 
> Swapping in that case, then changing the H80i for an H100i, and the 780 FTW for a 780 Classified, the total (with tax and shipping) comes to $2,466.99! Holy crap! better internals, and less total cost? I think I'm sold!
> 
> EDIT: That extra headroom on budget allows me to get a 2pk of the Corsair SP120 High Performance 120mm fans to replace the stock ones on the H100i's rad, and takes the final tally to $2,496 even...


Everybody wins!


----------



## neo0031

Might dumb down mine to a 3570K from a 3770K when the time comes when I win to make ends meet.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> May as well put my Septembers attempt in!
> Pretty much very similar to the last one, but I've already purchased the Air 540, four case fans and an NZXT Hue, so it's pretty much components from here on.
> Could potentially be small changes, like a different 780, not given much though to it just yet. I'm building slowly, as and when I can afford it. Rather than the last time I built/upgraded my PC I impulse bought the majority of it, like the hideous Thermaltake Overseer, overkill Z68 Maximus Extreme (I don't even have an overclock right now) or the OCZ Vertex 3's that plagued me with BSOD's for months until the firmware updates. This way, it gives me time to research every component before I just see something and click buy.
> 
> Also, I've priced it all up using Newegg just for reference, but I'm based in the UK.
> 
> Anyway, here's the build already started! Ignore the sweaty hand print on the front!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stick to the same name, *Jiggawatts R2*.
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel 4770K
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Maximus IV Hero
> 
> *Graphics*
> Zotac 780
> 
> *RAM*
> Corsair Pro 16GB
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Samsung 840 Evo 1TB
> 
> *Cooling*
> Corsair H100i
> SP120 Quiet x 4
> 
> *Power*
> AX860i
> 
> *Audio*
> Xonar Essence ST
> 
> *Total: $2,831.88*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes13x*
> 
> Here's my entry for September
> 
> [PCPartPicker part list](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zghT) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zghT/by_merchant/) / [Benchmarks](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zghT/benchmarks/)
> 
> Type|Item|Price
> :----|:----|:----
> **CPU** | [Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-cpu-bx80646i74770k) | $334.97 @ SuperBiiz
> **CPU Cooler** | [Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-cpu-cooler-h100i) | $99.99 @ NCIX US
> **Motherboard** | [Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-motherboard-maximusviformula) | $309.47 @ Newegg
> **Memory** | [G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f32133c11d16gzl) | $139.99 @ Newegg
> **Storage** | [Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/samsung-internal-hard-drive-mz7te120bw) | $102.99 @ NCIX US
> **Storage** | [Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/western-digital-internal-hard-drive-wd2002faex) | $146.99 @ NCIX US
> **Video Card** | [EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-03gp42784kr) | $649.99 @ NCIX US
> **Case** | [NZXT Phantom 410 (Red) ATX Mid Tower Case](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/nzxt-case-caph410r1) | $94.99 @ Microcenter
> **Power Supply** | [SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/seasonic-power-supply-x850) | $156.98 @ SuperBiiz
> **Monitor** | [Asus VS278Q-P 27.0" Monitor](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-monitor-vs278qp) | $272.58 @ Newegg
> **Keyboard** | [Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire Pro Wired Gaming Keyboard](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/cooler-master-keyboard-sgk4010gkcm1us) | $69.99 @ Microcenter
> **Mouse** | [Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/razer-mouse-rz0100840100r3u1) | $54.99 @ Newegg
> | | **Total**
> | Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available. | $2433.92
> | Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-02 19:42 EDT-0400 |
> 
> Will definitely be doing a build log if chosen!


Since you posted your ultimate rig today (if this is your first post in this thread) you are eligible for October and not september


----------



## salamachaa

Congrats to the last two months winners!


----------



## Marafice Eye

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! 780 Classified just went out of stock on Newegg and everywhere else seems to be out of stock too... Crap!


----------



## sunset1

ahh to have problems finding the hardware I want.. ;>
congrats winners..


----------



## gdubc

Just get that email stock notification setup asap!


----------



## NeoReaper

I guess Ill enter in for September as well...


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Grats to the two winners!


----------



## stevebd62

hope this is my lucky month congrats to the new winners


----------



## bigredishott

Congrats!! You lucky sob!


----------



## StormX2

grats u lucky dogs, hows about one of us old hands who are active winning one


----------



## Luxer

Grats on the new rigs. We better see a lot of building pics.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxer*
> 
> Grats on the new rigs. We better see a lot of building pics.


I'll be doing pics and at least one video (probably a bunch of short videos edited together). Waiting for the PayPal transfer so I can order but once all the parts are here, the building shall commence forthwith!


----------



## Caples

Why not the LEPA?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Why not the LEPA?


Who makes those? I've heard good things about them!


----------



## Caples

The company name is LEPA.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Grats Eye & Execuution


----------



## AlDyer

I feel like I'm gonna win next...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

who are the 2 winners?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> grats u lucky dogs, hows about one of us old hands who are active winning one


totally agree with this!!!! Dont see many of the winners folding or boincing either tut tut. the exception of angrybutcher that is.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Please be me. I need another rig like a hole in the head.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic*
> 
> Please be me. I need another rig like a hole in the head.


so you don't need another rig?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> so you don't need another rig?


Or he's just one of those people...


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic*
> 
> Please be me. I need another rig like a hole in the head.


maybe he's really into piercings, flesh tunnels etc?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> maybe he's really into piercings, flesh tunnels etc?


But that's not how the saying goes








anyway, what am I doing here dragging the thread off topic, Chastise me severely, immediately.


----------



## HolyDriver

Marafice Eye and Execuution


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> maybe he's really into piercings, flesh tunnels etc?
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not how the saying goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, what am I doing here dragging the thread off topic, Chastise me severely, immediately.
Click to expand...

*chastises with a Nerf Ball*


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> But that's not how the saying goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, what am I doing here dragging the thread off topic, Chastise me severely, immediately.


haha i was joking you know







i know the ssaying and he used it wrong, i think...


----------



## SneezyPepper

Just got my entry..good luck to us all.

Is the draw every end of the month?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Just got my entry..good luck to us all.
> 
> Is the draw every end of the month?


The draw is after the end of the month whenever OCN Staff decide to do it.


----------



## Pebruska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdodge85*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Qty. Image Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price
> 1 ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support ...
> Model #:Crosshair V Formula-
> Item #:N82E16813131876
> Return Policy:Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
> In Stock
> $239.99 $239.99
> 1 CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP12GX3M3A1600C9
> CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP12GX3M3A1600C9
> Model #:CMP12GX3M3A1600C9
> Item #:N82E16820145321
> Return Policy:Memory Standard Return Policy
> In Stock
> $139.99 $139.99
> 1 AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
> AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
> Model #:FD8350FRHKBOX
> Item #:N82E16819113284
> Return Policy:CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
> In Stock
> $199.99 $199.99
> 1 PNY VCGGTX7803XPB GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 SLI Support Video Card
> PNY VCGGTX7803XPB GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 SLI Support Video Card
> Model #:VCGGTX7803XPB
> Item #:N82E16814133489
> Return Policy:VGA Replacement Only Return Policy
> In Stock
> $649.99 $649.99
> 1 EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 120-PG-1500-VR 1500W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 120-PG-1500-VR 1500W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified ...
> Model #:120-PG-1500-VR
> Item #:N82E16817438009
> Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
> In Stock
> Mail in Rebate Card
> $389.99 -$40.00 Instant $349.99
> 1 CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler
> Model #:H110
> Item #:N82E16835181035
> Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
> In Stock
> $134.99 -$17.00 Instant $117.99
> 2 Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3B/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Upgrade Bundle Kit)
> Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3B/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Upgrade Bundle Kit)
> Model #:SH103S3B/240G
> Item #:N82E16820239050
> Return Policy:Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
> In Stock
> $239.99 -$40.00 Instant $399.98
> 1 Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
> Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
> Model #:CC800DW
> Item #:N82E16811139001
> Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
> In Stock
> Mail in Rebate Card
> $299.99 -$70.00 Instant $229.99
> 1 Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> Model #:WD1000DHTZ
> Item #:N82E16822236243
> Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
> In Stock
> $229.99 $229.99
> 1 Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit
> Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit - OEM
> Model #:GLC-01844
> Item #:N82E16832116997
> Return Policy:Software Standard Return Policy
> In Stock
> $189.99 $189.99
> Subtotal: $2,747.89
> 
> 
> 
> Th:thumb:is would be a sweet rig.


Really? Copy-Pasted the whole shopping cart? tisk tisk


----------



## bdodge85

yeah it is called time management.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The draw is after the end of the month whenever OCN Staff decide to do it.


thanks for the info


----------



## BBEG

Congrats to Marafice Eye and eXecuution!


----------



## barkinos98

If im guaranteed to win with the condition of me removing all those rig names
i can revert back to normal


----------



## Moustache

It almost the end of the year and we still got 4 more (slim) chances to win any of it. Good luck!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moustache*
> 
> It almost the end of the year and we still got 4 more (slim) chances to win any of it. Good luck!


your chances are slim mine are fine i'm gonna win at least 2 of the four that's left..........one can dream lol


----------



## sunset1

well it seems the odds on ocn are much better than the outside world. :>
I think its time to price up a new rig ..


----------



## barkinos98

guys, can anyone answer this:

since it is possible to list the rig as upgrades to your current one (like just few parts to make your rig the ultimate one) is it possible to get it for 2 seperate rigs?
like the reason im asking is, it says ultimate gaming rig and a $150 card in there would seem weird, but i would be swapping the 780 to it and get the cheap one so my current rig is still usable.
does that count or is it STRICTLY one rig?


----------



## Dodgexander

This give-away is awesome, I couldn't believe it when I saw it! This will and has made some very happy overclockers out there


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys, can anyone answer this:
> 
> since it is possible to list the rig as upgrades to your current one (like just few parts to make your rig the ultimate one) is it possible to get it for 2 seperate rigs?
> like the reason im asking is, it says ultimate gaming rig and a $150 card in there would seem weird, but i would be swapping the 780 to it and get the cheap one so my current rig is still usable.
> does that count or is it STRICTLY one rig?


I think it is for only one rig. I mean this is OCN's ultimate rig contest. You can still switch out components anyway until the end of the year if you didn't win.


----------



## skupples

I hope there are some more refreshers coming besides EVGA Dark... Just for ib-e support w/o bios updating. I realize they won't be able to squeeze any more usb 3.0's or anything.


----------



## gdubc

Asus previewed the deluxe model as well as a WS model


----------



## bhav

I entered, I listed just the parts I would like as upgrades rather than a full rig.


----------



## Marafice Eye

So due to the 780 Classified going out of stock over and over again. I've actually changed my build to a Galaxy 780 Hall of Fame. Freakin gorgeous card, and does 1.1Ghz core out of the box with JUST GPU Boost 2.0. And can OC easily on air to the same rates as a Classified. And it's $40 less.

I've already gone back and forth on which card over and over, and had the initial case I wanted go out of stock and switched it up too. Crazy eager to get this build going. I'll be doing the best build log I can with pics, videos (definitely doing a big unboxing vid once I have all the parts)


----------



## demoralized

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/FyX

Would be mine. Hopefully I'm not too late to this kick ass party.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demoralized

Wrong forum for the above post, sorry for that and double post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I think it is for only one rig. I mean this is OCN's ultimate rig contest. You can still switch out components anyway until the end of the year if you didn't win.


yeah, one rig makes sense i guess








#playa would be so awesome









and i promise to ocn, if i win this i'll stop being that annoying 15yo swag kid


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

But if you win this, then they just gave $2500 to a #YOLOSWAG type of person. I don't think they want that blood on their hands.


----------



## barkinos98

I just do it to piss some people off on the forums








IRL, im not a "swagyolo" dude, but im not 140% against it either. as long as the people who are "swagyolo" are away from me, i'm more than fine









basically im okay with them IRL as long as they are away from me; why the heck should I care if they do something that annoys me and i dont even know them?


----------



## phillyd

In for september, Pride and Prodigy for the bulk of it, and finishing The Spectre for the rest.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I'd like to enter for Sept if I am able.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the HAF X, and the XB looks like it'd be much more portable.
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1B5ns
> 
> What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


Since this is your first post in this thread you are eligible for October and not September. You had to post your rig in the previous month in order to be eligible in september


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Since this is your first post in this thread you are eligible for October and not September. You had to post your rig in the previous month in order to be eligible in september


If that is the case, then how did January have a winner? I am pretty sure the OP says that you must be a *member* before the subsequent month, not have a post on this thread from the subsequent month.


Spoiler: OP Quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> *For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.*
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If that is the case, then how did January have a winner? I am pretty sure the OP says that you must be a *member* before the subsequent month, not have a post on this thread from the subsequent month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OP Quote
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> *For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.*
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
Click to expand...

I stand corrected


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If that is the case, then how did January have a winner? I am pretty sure the OP says that you must be a *member* before the subsequent month, not have a post on this thread from the subsequent month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OP Quote
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> *For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.*
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected
Click to expand...

Logic Strikes Again!


----------



## chughes13x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I stand corrected


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Logic Strikes Again!


Yay! Maybe that's a sign







..

EDIT: This was also my 25th post, officially qualifying me for the contest, woah


----------



## Fallacy

here's my updated build!
I decided on mATX for a small form factor beast of a computer that would be better for a college environment

-case: corsair 350D $100
-cpu: i7-3770k $330
-motherboard: asus maximus v gene $200
-gpu: evga gtx 680 ftw+ 4gb SLI $1080
-ram: gskill ripjaws z 32gb (4x8gb) 1866 $240
-monitor: asus VG248QE 144hz 1ms 24inch $270
-psu: corsair professional series HX850 $170
-cooling: corsair H100i $106

Total: $2,496 (taken from newegg)

-miscellaneous: red led fans, red led strips, red cable sleeves


----------



## skupples

First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. *to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier)*. In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.

*This, and more information can be found in the OP.*

people keep bringing this up over and over... this might help?


----------



## hang10sk8r

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> Alrighty. I am putting in my September bid.. Here is a small update.
> 
> *Motherboard*: Gigabyte *G1.Sniper A88X (rev. 3.0)* FM2+ socket
> *Processor:* FM2+ AMD APU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Memory:* G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
> 
> 
> *Video Card*: 2x GIGABYTE GV-R799D5-6GD-B Radeon HD 7990
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *SSD:* SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC256B/WW 2.5" MLC
> *HDD:* 3x HGST Ultrastar 7K4000 HUS724040ALE640 4TB SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Enterprise Hard Drive
> *Power Supply*: NZXT HALE90 V2 1000W 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular PFC Power Supply
> *Case:* NZXT Phantom PHAN-002OR Black Finish w/Orange Trim Full Towe
> 
> 
> r


Why did you chose and APU if you are going with quad-fire via 7990;s?


----------



## barkinos98

i have no idea but maybe because he thought it was only $2500?
idk but he might be having to buy components on top of these; he/she might've added the APU just for the price


----------



## yraith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> First let me start by saying. I'm not trying to be a dick... Why did you chose and APU if you are going with quad-fire via 7990;s?


I don't know how well that tech is.. I like the low cost and performance of the Trinity, but Kaveri is relatively unknown still ... I would love to work with it. The 7990s because I want to see that Sniper mobo handle it, plus I might be doing some 3D work on top of gaming, and I thought the 6GB GDDR5s would be best in that configuration. If they had a GCN video card out that has GDDR 5 and will work great with the Kaveris, then I would have chosen them.


----------



## skupples

I guess I was just curious why he would chose a chip with an I-GPU when he could get one of the 6 or 8 core's for ~ price. Specially when he's buying 2(4) beastly GPU's.

I had an APU during the 6xxx series... It's main purpose was to xfire with low end 6xxx gpu series. That's pretty much all i know about them.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Had to subscribe to this.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I hope there are some more refreshers coming besides EVGA Dark... Just for ib-e support w/o bios updating. I realize they won't be able to squeeze any more usb 3.0's or anything.


Anyone looking for new socket 2011 boards should checkout the Asus rampage iv black edition. Needless to say I updated my entry rig.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> My entry can be summed up easily
> 
> A Dell Power Edge R520 - Enhanced base package...with dual E5-2430 CPUs and two 8GB memory sticks....the rest can just be the cheapest option as I have all that stuff laying around any way.


why not just bulid it on your own?


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> why not just bulid it on your own?


Heh, this is a $2300 rig we are talking here


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Heh, this is a $2300 rig we are talking here


You can buy an EVGA SRX for 650 and two E5 2620 for 850. So you can easily make it your self. It will be cheaper in the end.


----------



## mindblowingj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> You can buy an EVGA SRX for 650 and two E5 2620 for 850. So you can easily make it your self. It will be cheaper in the end.


Also, because it's OCN !?!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindblowingj*
> 
> Also, because it's OCN !?!


This also. Why have dell do your lazy work. Heck building computers are so much fun I rather build a computer voluntarily to help others save money.


----------



## vipirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> why not just bulid it on your own?


Maybe Dell has an awesome warranty? I mean if this is going to be used as a real server, that could be important.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipirius*
> 
> Maybe Dell has an awesome warranty? I mean if this is going to be used as a real server, that could be important.


If you want Dell's "awesome" warranty you have to buy from their enterprise section, in which case you are looking at paying something like double the home/small business price. Their regular warranty isn't all that great compared to that of the manufacturers.


----------



## vipirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> If you want Dell's "awesome" warranty you have to buy from their enterprise section, in which case you are looking at paying something like double the home/small business price. Their regular warranty isn't all that great compared to that of the manufacturers.


Hmm, didn't know that, thanks. In that case, it really does make more sense to just build it yourself, cheaper AND funner.


----------



## Thunderclap

Question: If a person got selected as a winner and has configured his PC with parts from stores in the US, but he lives outside of the US, does he get the parts shipped to him or does he get the $2500 to get his parts locally? Or is it up to him to choose what to do? A little bit confused with that part...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap*
> 
> Question: If a person got selected as a winner and has configured his PC with parts from stores in the US, but he lives outside of the US, does he get the parts shipped to him or does he get the $2500 to get his parts locally? Or is it up to him to choose what to do? A little bit confused with that part...


It is up to the winner to choose what they want to do even if they live inside the U.S.


----------



## Marafice Eye

So I have no idea what's going on, but ChaoticKinesis (June winner), myself (July winner), and eXecuution (August winner) have not had the winnings paid out yet, nor have we received any form of communication in over a week after sending PMs multiple times just simply asking for info. If it's delayed, it's delayed, w/e, but silence is not helping.

It also seems the May winner (Oscuro) either never got paid either, or he took the money and ran as he hasn't been on since July.

Again, we have no idea what's going on, but it's been 3 Mondays now since we won, and we've barely heard a word, this is becoming a bit disconcerting to say the least.


----------



## admin

*Update on Payments*

Hey guys!

I know it has been very annoying about the delays in payment. I wanted to give you the scoop on what has been the issue.

1) Overclock's business structure changed a few months back (notice how it says Enthusiast Inc. in the footer now?). This caused the initial delay, as a result of having to setup new bank accounts and credit cards - and then fund the bank accounts accordingly.

2) A new PayPal account was also needed. A Canadian account (in CAN $) was easily attached. A Canadian account (in US $) had issues being connected - but finally was (we received PayPal's confirmation deposits in our account).

3) The initial transfer of US $ from the Canadian account was attempted and failed. After calling PayPal, they said it failed on the banks end. After calling the bank, I was told it was a "regulatory issue" with PayPal. It is possible to send US $ from PayPal to a Canadian US $ bank account. But you can't do the opposite. After Googling it, it is indeed the case, no Canadian banks will allow for this transaction to happen.

Our only current option is to do the following:

- Convert USD to CAN to send to PayPal = 3% fee

- Send CAN funds to PayPal

- Convert CAN to USD to pay for Ultimate Rig Prizes = another 3% fee

This is obviously not ideal. Six percent is a lot of money to pay in fees for nothing - especially on sizable amounts like this.

I am working with our banks to see what other options we have. In the past, I had a bank account physically located in the US where I could make these transfers from in order to bypass this issue. This is no longer possible with our current structure.

As of right now:

- I bit the bullet on the oldest winner who had not yet been paid. The transfer in CAN $ is in process (after being converted for 3%) to PayPal now. Once it has arrived (5-7 business days), I will convert it to US $ (3%) and pay the oldest winner. They will receive the full $2500 USD (no PayPal fees).

- If I do not find a solution within the next week with my bank, I will do the exact same as above for the other two outstanding winners.

Again, this sucks for all involved! If I have to spend another minute on the phone talking to banks/paypal, I am going to go nuts 

I sincerely appreciate how patient the winners have been. If the winners need anything at all, feel free to contact me directly (admin @ overclock.net).

Thanks guys!


----------



## dougb62

Well there ya go! I knew it was something easy, er.. well, explainabl... um, honest!! lol!


----------



## eXecuution

Thanks for the update! That's all I wanted to hear. Good luck with the transactions and such, I hope that you're able to find a suitable solution soon


----------



## Marafice Eye

I figured it was something to do with bank/paypal issues. Good to know what's been going on. Thanks!


----------



## dougb62

Heck - if it ends up being that the fees cannot be gotten out of the equation, and I won, I'd be willing to split 3%/3%, or even eat the whole damn 6% myself - that's only $150. I could build nearly as nice a rig with the $2350 as I could with $2500!

Just my 2¢...


----------



## dman811

Good to know that the situation is being worked on.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Thanks Admin for providing the update! Good luck with finding a favorable solution to the issue.


----------



## neo0031

Admin, thank you. Many of us have been impatient and some were even "demanding" answers, as if they felt obligatory and entitled. Sigh. But thank you for trying to sort it and letting us know. To the winners, congrats again.

I'll join the ranks next.


----------



## Thunderclap

Thanks for providing the extra info, Admin. It's good to know there's no serios problems (not that this isn't equally an important one, but still) and the competition still continue. Good luck with finding a fair solution.


----------



## azanimefan

glad to see the contest is still on. the chances of me winning are next to nill... but that doesn't stop me from hoping anyway. that said congratz to past months winners. i look forward to pictures. Personally i think there should be a rig contest thread for pictures of the dream rigs. i know i designed mine for max eyecandy, want to see what everyone elses looks like.

that said if i end up winning one of these you can count on pictures of the finished rig.







i'd love to show it off.


----------



## PedroC1999

Will somebody happily tell me who won for July and August?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Will somebody happily tell me who won for July and August?


From the first post:
Quote:


> July - Marafice Eye
> August - eXecuution


----------



## PedroC1999

Stupid me, checked the other day and was nothing there from August, thanks and +1 Rep


----------



## Fatman811

I know it's a little late but congrats to the new winners!!!


----------



## admin

June and July paid! All winners who have been delayed get a free Ducky keyboard and OCN hat. Please contact Enterprise to arrange your goodies 

August and September winners: I am still trying to find an option with our banks in order to not get hit with all of these fees. I should know more by end of week! Either way, you will get your funds very soon too  At worst, it will be about 12-14 business days (which includes the transfer time from PayPal).

Thanks again to the winners for being so patient!

admin


----------



## Marafice Eye

Thanks Admin! Got the payment and got the parts ordered! They'll probably be here next Tuesday (Estimated ship date is Thursday.) perfect birthday present lol (only way it could be more perfect is if the parts showed up on Friday for my actual bday.) Looking forward to documenting the build. Also huge thanks for the free goodies! Always wanted to try a Ducky KB, and can't wait to rep OCN with the hat!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> June and July paid! *All winners who have been delayed get a free Ducky keyboard and OCN hat.* Please contact Enterprise to arrange your goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August and September winners: I am still trying to find an option with our banks in order to not get hit with all of these fees. I should know more by end of week! Either way, you will get your funds very soon too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At worst, it will be about 12-14 business days (which includes the transfer time from PayPal).
> 
> Thanks again to the winners for being so patient!
> 
> admin


All winners who have been delayed get a free Ducky keyboard.

Get a free Ducky keyboard.

Free Ducky keyboard.

You're the most amazing admin, ever. Thank you for doing this to the winners. But I'm also EXTREMELY jealous of this.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Thanks Admin! I received the payment and parts have already been ordered.


----------



## dman811

Congrats on receiving the money guys! Also I am über jealous of the FREE Ducky Keyboards and hats that you guys get for having to wait. Personally I would grab any MX Brown Switch boards that TankGuys (I am assuming that is who is supplying them) has, although that is the switch I believe I would like the most.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Congrats on receiving the money guys! Also I am über jealous of the FREE Ducky Keyboards and hats that you guys get for having to wait. Personally I would grab any MX Brown Switch boards that TankGuys (I am assuming that is who is supplying them) has, although that is the switch I believe I would like the most.


Hey dman. Do you have a few bucks spare? In the US? It'll be pretty easy for you to get a Cherry MX switch sampler (like this, or eBay) for about $10. It might go a long way for you to try and choose the perfect switch for yourself before buying a keyboard.







Good luck.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i wan't a ducky


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hey dman. Do you have a few bucks spare? In the US? It'll be pretty easy for you to get a Cherry MX switch sampler (like this, or eBay) for about $10. It might go a long way for one to try and choose the perfect switch for them before buying their keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


That's epic! but all i really want are NV key caps. Cuz you know... Fan boy, amd bad, grunt grunt. 290x, more like 8800GTS.

(joke disclaimer)


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's epic! but all i really want are NV key caps. Cuz you know... Fan boy, amd bad, grunt grunt. 290x, more like 8800GTS.
> 
> (joke disclaimer)


Sorry, long day for me. I got the Fan boy joke, but I don't see how it relates to Cherry MX Switches sample? NV? Did I miss some nVidia stuff in my link?

Honestly not sure mate. Again, long day.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Updated my dream rig to quad Xeons.

It should give around 1 millions PPD at under 500W


----------



## EtoileYuki

Is there any requirements like "You must be 18 years old or older" ?
And do someone know if this kind of contest is allowed in France ? Sorry, I don't know much things about legislation.. :/


----------



## dman811

PedroC1999 is 13 and he won, although his dad had to accept the paypal money I believe.As far as entering in France, I have seen people who are French enter this contest, so I wouldn't see anything directly wrong with it.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Ok, thanks a lot! Then, I'll enter too.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ramzinho

Come to me September's Rig. 9 is my lucky number.
Every time I get a pm my heart beats so hard I can hear it. Time to win!
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marafice Eye

Man, the benefits of living a couple hours from the NewEgg warehouse. I ordered the parts yesterday morning, they're already here in town to be delivered today! 3day shipping turned into overnight ftw!


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Man, the benefits of living a couple hours from the NewEgg warehouse. I ordered the parts yesterday morning, they're already here in town to be delivered today! 3day shipping turned into overnight ftw!


Free upgraded shipping!! Now get that build log up and running!


----------



## sadeter

Yeah, when I order from the Egg it's usually about 2 days for me. I went ahead and signed up for the free trial Shoprunner 2-Day shipping only because it's free on some items that Newegg charges shipping for.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> Free upgraded shipping!! Now get that build log up and running!


Oh the thread is up already in the Intel Build section. Now just waiting for the parts to get here so I can start taking pictures and putting the beast together.

But yeah I live about 2.5 - 3 hours from the NewEgg warehouse, and normally it still takes 2 - 3 days for the shipping. I had 3day selected, didn't even rush process it lol.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Once again, updating my rig. Changing the 540Air to the new Obsidian 750D.
> Also removed the SSD from the list as I will reuse my own SSD+HDD storage.
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230429


*cough cough* get a 600T instead *cough cough*

traitor


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Updated list for AMD R2D2:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5409362


They called R2D2 Now?







That might catch on.....


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sciencegey*
> 
> My rig: Rig McRiggington Ultimate Edition!!1!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5450878
> 
> Total cost (as of 26/9): £1218.38 ($1955.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Its $2500, not $2000

You can go upto 1650ish GBP


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipirius*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/vipirius/saved/#savedbuild_540962
> 
> UPDATE:Added in taxes(Damn California Law!) so had to remove SSD, I guess I'll keep using my current one. Also swithed out PSU and GPU WB.


Just add in small stuff like fans etc, and maybe a bigger case with room for more radiators, as there is quite a bit of money left over ($220)


----------



## vipirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Just add in small stuff like fans etc, and maybe a bigger case with room for more radiators, as there is quite a bit of money left over ($220)


Not when you factor in sales tax. Also thos rads should be more than enough for just a single cpu and gpu loop, and that phantom is about as big as I want to go. If I do win, I'll get some good quite fans out of my own pocket though.


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, just so you know, im making a 'Dream Rig Lucky Winners Club'

Good idea?


----------



## PedroC1999

Dream Rig Owners Club


----------



## stevebd62

I just wanna' win


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Beast Mode! Seahawks Theme! Total $2482.10 not including shipping
> 
> I would just upgrade my sig rig since I have pretty good parts already.
> 
> CPU: i7 4770K $339.99
> Gigabyte: G1.Sniper 5 $389.99
> 2nd GPU: Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHZ $384.99
> EK-Supremacy Waterblock (Plexi Copper) $72.99
> FrozenQ PC NovaCore 220 Reservoir $64.99
> MCP35X Pump $99.95
> Case Labs Magnum SMH10 $519.99
> Clear Tygon Tubing(Sanded for frosted look) $37.50 for 15ft
> Acid Green Coolant $20
> 
> Have on Hand:
> Bunch of Compression fittings
> Sunbeam Rheosmart 6 FC
> HWL GTX 360 Rad
> 
> Plan:
> Take off 7970 Covers and Airbrush Seahawks Blue with Rave Green Lettering (Top Card Would Say Seahawks, Bottom Card would say Leigon of Boom)
> Prime and Airbrush Case Seahawks Blue with Rave Green Trim
> 
> Etch Seahawks Helmet Logo onto Piece of Acrylic for Window $100
> Commission Local Artist to paint 12 Man Flag w/ Lynch, RW3, and the Legion of Boom $400
> 
> Resleeve PSU Cables Grand Bleu, Toxic Green, and Grey MKII. (MDPC sleeves) $31.83
> Sleeve Fan Cables Grey MKII $9.94
> Buy Sata Cable Grey MKII $9.94


I love the Hawks theme idea. Would love to see this. Go Hawks!!!!


----------



## Johny Boy

Hi can anybody tell me how the winner is chosen ?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Hi can anybody tell me how the winner is chosen ?


end of the month names are given a number thrown into a random number generator and a number is picked. they verify eligibility and announce the winner....

im assuming


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> end of the month names are given a number thrown into a random number generator and a number is picked. they verify eligibility and announce the winner....
> 
> im assuming


Ummm Thank's.

So luck of fantasy to have ultimate rig ?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> Ummm Thank's.
> 
> So luck of fantasy to have ultimate rig ?


Theres always a possibility fantasy becomes reality


----------



## skupples

Just wanted to note, you could probably build 3 -4 systems with 15 feet of tubing.


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Theres always a possibility fantasy becomes reality


What are the chances for having fantasy and reality both occurring at same time ?
Would not mind a bit if ultimate rig winner is picked out for having both.


----------



## Sparda09

when is this announced? will it be on one of the threads?


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, will be announced on both threads, and I will display it in my thread as soon as possible


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> PedroC1999 is 13 and he won, although his dad had to accept the paypal money I believe.As far as entering in France, I have seen people who are French enter this contest, so I wouldn't see anything directly wrong with it.


Thanks for the mention dman, yes I was a young winner, but its 100% random, Ive checked out the system and its fail-proof


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks for the mention dman, yes I was a young winner, but its 100% random, Ive checked out the system and its fail-proof


----------



## Sparda09

cool, thanks for this information. i will keep a look out!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Guys, just so you know, im making a 'Dream Rig Lucky Winners Club'
> 
> Good idea?


i would love to join that club


----------



## Quantum Reality

I really don't like how PayPal gets you coming and going. They clip the sender, and then they clip the receiver, too. I get charged a fee whenever I withdraw from my PayPal into my bank account, for example (I am Canadian).

A suggestion to 'admin' for Canadians: Can you find out if NCIX Canada will accept payment on American credit cards directly for shipment to a Canadian address? If I were a winner I would have no problem providing a parts list to admin for direct ordering + shipment to my home address.


----------



## skupples

I have a conundrum. I just finished my "Dream Rig." so, what now do i put down for the 2500$?

3 1440p IPS panels & an insane SSD Raid Array?

I went stupid mode and bought pretty much everything you could want for a 2013 dream rig.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have a conundrum. I just finished my "Dream Rig." so, what now do i put down for the 2500$?
> 
> 3 1440p IPS panels & an insane SSD Raid Array?
> 
> I went stupid mode and bought pretty much everything you could want for a 2013 dream rig.


WELL yeah, spend that towards modding it now


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> WELL yeah, spend that towards modding it now












Not a bad idea! I would love some professionally made plates for my 900D! Midplate was easy, but making a mobo plate is probably best left to the CNC machines.


----------



## Shaba

I feel like the song "Dream On" by Aerosmith is a very fitting song for this thread.

"dream on, dream on, keep dreaming till your dreams come true"

I know I am keepin the dream alive


----------



## Loonies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosch*
> 
> Updated mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1I5nW
> 
> Edit : If I win, I'd prefer you to transfer it since, shipping to Indonesia is pricey and the tax is absolutely ridiculous


Yeah i know it, i you'r feel bro...
Hope from long way country will be a winner this time









:shakehand:


----------



## barkinos98

well yeah my rig is quite the dream rig as is now








but ofc, with our nature being so spendful, i want to resize









that said, if i get parts which make one big computer but actually split the stuff between 2 computers so i have 2 equivalent computers (ish) which work?
or is it limited to just use for one single rig?


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Dream Rig Owners Club


Otherwise know as the Raspberry Club

And here is your Club Image:


----------



## HolyDriver

I'm assuming Oscuro got paid too, any word on if he's started building yet?


----------



## Marafice Eye

I assume he got paid if we did, but his profile says he hasn't been on since July, so I have no idea where he is


----------



## eXecuution

Whoah. Marafice and Chaotic got a free mech keyboard?  Nice. I'm jelly haha
Hoping payment's coming soon, can't wait to start building! Will provide a nice build log for you guys


----------



## Xin

Hmm... Did everyone just give up here? No one trying to do a Pedro? lol


----------



## neo0031

This month. Me. 'nuff said.


----------



## HolyDriver

Sorry neo, but I need an R9 290X rig so it's definitely my month


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Hmm... Did everyone just give up here? No one trying to do a Pedro? lol


There's a discussion thread and all non rig posts get moved there


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Hmm... Did everyone just give up here? No one trying to do a Pedro? lol


Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Hmm... Did everyone just give up here? No one trying to do a Pedro? lol


LOL, what happend with pedro?!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> LOL, what happend with pedro?!


he had 250 posts above everyone else when he won.. rrrrrrrreee


----------



## Sparda09

hmmmm ok, but i thought you only needed 25 contributing posts? did the additional posts help you win?


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> hmmmm ok, but i thought you only needed 25 contributing posts? did the additional posts help you win?


no...he just had the most miraculous first couple months on OCN ever. He had like 2500 posts and 100 rep in 3 months or something crazy like that...then won his Ultimate Rig! The big man upstairs really loves him


----------



## dman811

Good luck everyone! May the luck be ever in your favor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> hmmmm ok, but i thought you only needed 25 contributing posts? did the additional posts help you win?


This describes what Pedro's win was like: Daft Punk - Get Lucky.


----------



## skupples

Not everyone comes to OCN a nubile.

Yes in theory you only need what is described in the OP. This is a "gift" to the community. Some people seem to forget this is not a right, but a privilege.


----------



## Danisumi

Nice to see something like this. If I would win, I'd love to make my first desk mod









Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Formula
Processor: Intel Core i7 4770k
GPU: EVGA GTX 780 (in the future maybe AMD R9 290x)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Basic 256GB
PSU: Corsair AX 860i
RAM: Corsair Dominator 8GB kit
Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster Z

Then maybe some watercooling gear added.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Hmm... Did everyone just give up here? No one trying to do a Pedro? lol
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, what happend with pedro?!
Click to expand...

Joined up, within ~2 months had an metric butt-ton of posts AND won the contest.


----------



## dbrisc

Congrats to all the new winners!


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> LOL, what happend with pedro?!
> 
> 
> 
> he had 250 posts above everyone else when he won.. rrrrrrrreee
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> hmmmm ok, but i thought you only needed 25 contributing posts? did the additional posts help you win?
> 
> 
> 
> no...he just had the most miraculous first couple months on OCN ever. He had like 2500 posts and 100 rep in 3 months or something crazy like that...then won his Ultimate Rig! The big man upstairs really loves him
Click to expand...

Holy Cow! You just made me notice 5800 posts, 264 rep, and join date of Jan 2013. How is that even possible?!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Holy Cow! You just made me notice 5800 posts, 264 rep, and join date of Jan 2013. How is that even possible?!


...Because OCN does have some awesome community quality to make people want to stay around, and he has helped many people to be rep-ed?

Just a hunch.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Holy Cow! You just made me notice 5800 posts, 264 rep, and join date of Jan 2013. How is that even possible?!


Dedication
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ...Because OCN does have some awesome community quality to make people want to stay around, and he has helped many people to be rep-ed?
> 
> Just a hunch.


Hahaha


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> ...Because OCN does have some awesome community quality to make people want to stay around, and he has helped many people to be rep-ed?
> 
> Just a hunch.


Oh I know. I just mean that's a lot for such a short time. I know I don't have the time to post that much. Of course I'm also someone who reads a lot but doesn't post as much.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Oh I know. I just mean that's a lot for such a short time. I know I don't have the time to post that much. Of course I'm also someone who reads a lot but doesn't post as much.


Oh no it IS impressive, hen why we call it "pulling a Pedro".









Don't worry Pedro man. I'm joining the club next.


----------



## PedroC1999

Should be a winner late tomorrow


----------



## Sparda09

Ohh, how i would love to win this! i need too pull a "Pedro" LOL.


----------



## legoman786

Except... they don't go by post count. In fact, the number of posts has absolutely NOTHING to do with their selection process. They just look at *who* has posted, not *how many times* an individual has posted. This "Pedro" thing is just for kicks.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Except... they don't go by post count. In fact, the number of posts has absolutely NOTHING to do with their selection process. They just look at *who* has posted, not *how many times* an individual has posted. This "Pedro" thing is just for kicks.


Im epic lol,

And you need the death threats and death plans in it too, lol


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Except... they don't go by post count. In fact, the number of posts has absolutely NOTHING to do with their selection process. They just look at *who* has posted, not *how many times* an individual has posted. This "Pedro" thing is just for kicks.


...I thought we all knew that and was calling it a thing BECAUSE it's a joke. To each their own.

A winner is me tomorrow.


----------



## Fatman811

I will be sure to remember you all in my acceptance speech when I win my Ultimate Rig tomorrow


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I will be sure to remember you all in my acceptance speech when I win my Ultimate Rig tomorrow


Dude, please. It's mine. C'mon.


----------



## barkinos98

naaah its mine








i got this yo, chill its mine i know
mods contact me from the higher powers to tell im the chosen one


----------



## Sparda09

the anticipation is killing me, not that i think i have a HUGE chance at winning, but something like this would be stupidly awesome to win.....mostly cause of the guilt i would feel if i dropped 2500 on a PC out of my own pocket. LOL


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> the anticipation is killing me, not that i think i have a HUGE chance at winning, but something like this would be stupidly awesome to win.....mostly cause of the guilt i would feel if i dropped 2500 on a PC out of my own pocket. LOL


I've already got close to that in my current rig. My wife would kill me if i built another one out of pocket! lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> the anticipation is killing me, *not that i think i have a HUGE chance at winning*, but something like this would be stupidly awesome to win.....mostly cause of the guilt i would feel if i dropped 2500 on a PC out of my own pocket. LOL


I thought I had none tbh


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I thought I had none tbh


dont say that! you will make me sad all day....lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I've already got close to that in my current rig. My wife would kill me if i built another one out of pocket! lol


Right! my ol' lady would be furious! my first rig cost me about 700 and iv done gradual upgrades from there.....


----------



## neo0031

Regarding the chance, many have mentioned before, it's easier than winning the lottery. The chance in winning this is a LOT more (or less, if we're talking maths) than 1/10000, closer to 1/1000. Lottery has a much slimmer chance, but people still win it.

Honestly, we all have as much chance as Pedro in winning. But of course, it's mine this month.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Regarding the chance, many have mentioned before, it's easier than winning the lottery. The chance in winning this is a LOT more (or less, if we're talking maths) than 1/10000, closer to 1/1000. Lottery has a much slimmer chance, but people still win it.
> 
> Honestly, we all have as much chance as Pedro in winning. But of course, it's mine this month.


Hahaha lol


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Regarding the chance, many have mentioned before, it's easier than winning the lottery. The chance in winning this is a LOT more (or less, if we're talking maths) than 1/10000, closer to 1/1000. Lottery has a much slimmer chance, but people still win it.
> 
> Honestly, we all have as much chance as Pedro in winning. But of course, it's mine this month.


you can have next month this month is all me:biggrinsm


----------



## barkinos98

yeah neo, yeah
fosho man fosho

although i just dont remember changing my name to neo...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> you can have next month this month is all me:biggrinsm


You have a 8320 and two 7970s in Crossfire, whilst I have a 6670 DDR3 at 1080p. Just sayin', you can wait for another month.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> You have a 8320 and two 7970s in Crossfire, whilst I have a 6670 DDR3 at 1080p. Just sayin', you can wait for another month.


7870's to be clear and I guess since I am a humble and caring person I will allow someone else to win this month (sainthood pending







)


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> 7870's to be clear and I guess since I am a humble and caring person I will allow someone else to win this month (sainthood pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


are you saying you would deny the prize if you won?! and maybe give someone else a chance?


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Regarding the chance, many have mentioned before, it's easier than winning the lottery. The chance in winning this is a LOT more (or less, if we're talking maths) than 1/10000, closer to 1/1000. Lottery has a much slimmer chance, but people still win it.
> 
> Honestly, we all have as much chance as Pedro in winning. But of course, it's mine this month.


Just beware of Pedro will probably win on his second account


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> 7870's to be clear and I guess since I am a humble and caring person I will allow someone else to win this month (sainthood pending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I stand corrected, 7870s it is then. Still a lot more horsepower then what I'm able to put out.









Anyway, good luck everyone.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

i recently had to sell both of my rig's nighthawk 1 and 2 to help move my family to a bigger place and a better job. we have a 3 year old and he needs something better than i had when i was young.i really miss them i look at the motm contest pictures all the time and i cry....lol jj its more of an empty feeling in my gut..if karma has anything to do with my odds than i am calling in all my good karma points this month......fingers crossed.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> are you saying you would deny the prize if you won?! and maybe give someone else a chance?


I wouldn't not take the money, but I would: stare at my computer for a bit, go out and walk around the neighborhood a bit, come back and get a cookie or something and some water, go back upstairs, and then realize I won. THEN I would buy my stuff and a 1TB 840 EVO to give away. Because I'm nice.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I wouldn't not take the money, but I would: stare at my computer for a bit, go out and walk around the neighborhood a bit, come back and get a cookie or something and some water, go back upstairs, and then realize I won. THEN I would buy my stuff and a *1TB 840 EVO to give away. Because I'm nice*.


Okay I'm gonna take your word up on that, for realz. Calling dips now.

So NOW I wouldn't mind if you won this month or subsequent months.

No seriously. If you meant it, I'm calling dips now. neo0031 is. The user with the changed avatar cuz it violated the PG 13 term in ToS usage and now shows less cleavage.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I wouldn't not take the money, but I would: stare at my computer for a bit, go out and walk around the neighborhood a bit, come back and get a cookie or something and some water, go back upstairs, and then realize I won. THEN I would buy my stuff and a 1TB 840 EVO to give away. Because I'm nice.


well i would like to be first on your list of giveaways!









EDIT: damn you beat me too it neo! SECONDS!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> well i would like to be first on your list of giveaways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: damn you beat me too it neo! SECONDS!


Because I'm a pro like that. Blame it on the UK higher-education system for giving me so much free time outside of university classes.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Okay I'm gonna take your word up on that, for realz. Calling dips now.
> 
> So NOW I wouldn't mind if you won this month or subsequent months.
> 
> No seriously. If you meant it, I'm calling dips now. neo0031 is. The user with the changed avatar cuz it violated the PG 13 term in ToS usage and now shows less cleavage.


NOPE! If the admin were willing to go along with it, I'd ask him to draw another winner and I'd take care of the rest. If not, I'd start another thread in the Freebies section. I too shall keep with the random drawing theme.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Because I'm a pro like that. Blame it on the UK higher-education system for giving me so much free time outside of university classes.


ugh, if only i was not at work! iv got 20 more excuses as well but i wont bother with them lol.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Still got my fingers crossed for this!


----------



## skupples

Same, i would love to have some monitors worthy of my soon to be finished tri-titan tower.


----------



## Kuudere

I see everything is the same as usual here~

I freed up 600 dollars for my possible build since I decided to buy my own monitors (I'd have more benefit with them now than later). I think I'd probably use the freed up money on a UPS and a few extra hard drives









Then again, I doubt I'd actually win so it's all moot =w=


----------



## Marafice Eye

Just wanted to pop back in here and thank everyone involved with running this contest. Building this rig was quite literally a dream come true. This rig is parts I've dreamed of owning, and I'm happy to say, is everything I hoped for so far. Can't wait for the Ducky keyboard to show up now so I can finally get to use a mechanical board finally.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

x for extreme predator for my nature of not giving up hence this month..im proclaiming to be the winner of this month..i dont care if i got the rep/posts...im in it to win it..hey pedro whats up dude..i see the peeps are still givin u hard time for winning..alls fair in love & war of pcs and tech..


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello


----------



## neo0031

...I don't see anybody giving Pedro a hard time (recently). Or am I just oblivious?

I love Pedro, me.


----------



## barkinos98

nah brah i got it in me
i got this
i will get this


----------



## cptnighthawk666

moving sucks. winning this computer would definitely make my day.good luck everybody


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> *Posting here again to update the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would do something a little different here providing it is okay and within the rules. To start off with I would build/mod a Silverstone FT03 to fit some REALLY nice custom water cooling in it (yes I have the skills). The catch? I would only put in the motherboard, PSU, and the cooling gear. The CPU, GPU, RAM, and things like this would not be put in. I would then enter it into the MOTM and hopefully win. From there I would post it in the freebies section and give back to one lucky member one this wonderful site!
> 
> Awesomely Watercooled FT03
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *For more details on this idea head over to the FT03 Club*


Fair play to ya man









http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/JambonJovi/saved/2sEJ

Updated.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i meant hard:jokes & pokes..
yeah all fair game..im goin the desk mod route soon...its gona be awsome...

if i win this itll go towards this desk build..itll be all air cooled at first for testing purpose...lots of 200mm fans...


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i meant hard:jokes & pokes..
> yeah all fair game..im goin the desk mod route soon...its gona be awsome...
> 
> if i win this itll go towards this desk build..itll be all air cooled at first for testing purpose...lots of 200mm fans...


I've been hoping for a desk mod too. But probably cose a bit more than $2500. Just the glass I want alone could be $1000


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> I've been hoping for a desk mod too. But probably cose a bit more than $2500. Just the glass I want alone could be $1000


Take other glass


----------



## X-PREDATOR

if i cant get premade fan mesh filtered panels..im gonna use tinted acrylic to cut out for fans then and for top..two seperate small 60*40mm windows..or just go full on


----------



## cptnighthawk666

8)


----------



## lordhinton

another month, another winner soon







good luck all







all i reaaaaly want out of this is a titan







or an ares 2 if i won and could find one


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Good luck all!


----------



## Fatman811

I thought they were supposed to announce the winner this week?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I thought they were supposed to announce the winner this week?


Only four days of the first full week of the month have gone by so far.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

theyve already in discussion thread stated that in a event of delay..be patient..they apparently moved or something....but yeah this is getting on my nerves...for i want to win so badly...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> I thought they were supposed to announce the winner this week?


The announcement normally happens in the first two weeks of the month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> theyve already in discussion thread stated that in a event of delay..be patient..they apparently moved or something....but yeah this is getting on my nerves...for i want to win so badly...


You have to realize OCN just switched around a whole bunch of business stuff. Further up in the thread ADMIN posted a reason as to why the two month backlog happened.

Don't let it get on your nerves, you most likely won't win, it's a gift to the community.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> I've been hoping for a desk mod too. But probably cose a bit more than $2500. Just the glass I want alone could be $1000


I just had custom granite made for a hack n slash job I did on our 30 year old, solid oak, old school entertainment cabinet... You know, the ones from the 80's where you had your TV inside a cabinet? That was jaw droppingly expensive. The special edge we had put on it cost more then anything else... I would guess glass is the same way. No fancy edge = lower price.


----------



## iandroo888

good luck to all >< !


----------



## X-PREDATOR

wow..pm me a pic of that...
and oh...yo wont win either!!!!!!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> wow..pm me a pic of that...
> and oh...yo wont win either!!!!!!!!


As soon as it actually shows up I will! The guy was here last week doing the balsa wood frame.


----------



## azanimefan

so i was looking at updating my ultimate rig for this month, figured i'd wait till there was pricing on the r9-290x, and see about swapping that into the build in the place of the 7990 i have in it currently. was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. basically i know my stuff... probably too well. So i'm looking for out of the box ideas. As you can see, i built this rig with a black and red theme, to match the red LED on the formula V motherboard and black case. This is an evolution from one of my earlier builds which was based around corsair/asus parts

I'm mostly looking to revisit that old build. I wanted something military/high seas modern day pirate themed... high end, quiet, I would like to support AMD with this build just cause it isn't my money, and if I've got a lot of free money i'd like to keep them around (besides the performance drop off isn't all that great from intel to amd, not enough it matters really... cause again... free money).

so i'm looking for~

Black and red parts/boards/ram
Military themed
AMD cpu
Black or Red GPU (it does not have to be a radeon)
Silent
High Performance
Windowed case
black or red sleaved psu wires
red LED (not necessarily fans)
easy to move case ~ either small size or with handles for LAN parties or small footprint locations
case with great airflow for high overclocking potential
a good 120hz 1080p monitor would be nice but not nessessary (my monitor is great so i really don't need to replace it)

The r9-290x supposedly is a black and red cooler with red leds, which would work nice with this build... but as i said, i'm looking outside the box. The parts looking good and uniform together is the main concern, at the $2500 pricepoint i can afford to spend some cash to make it look fantastic.

here is my current build. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5278229 I like the build but it but it doesn't wow me. The corsair case fits my needs, but having had my hands on it, i can't say i wouldn't be unhappy to go in another direction. the LED fans are red (or supposed to be), but again, i'm not sure i WANT led fans. an led lighting kit might be a better option. Still torn on the idea. I'm game for a custom water loop, frankly i think that might be a better use of some of this cash, but again, i'm torn on the idea. the basic problem with this build is it conforms WAY too closely with how i do things, and i really would like something outside my box.

Thanks guys!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> so i was looking at updating my ultimate rig for this month, figured i'd wait till there was pricing on the r9-290x, and see about swapping that into the build in the place of the 7990 i have in it currently. was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. basically i know my stuff... probably too well. So i'm looking for out of the box ideas. As you can see, i built this rig with a black and red theme, to match the red LED on the formula V motherboard and black case. This is an evolution from one of my earlier builds which was based around corsair/asus parts
> 
> I'm mostly looking to revisit that old build. I wanted something military/high seas modern day pirate themed... high end, quiet, I would like to support AMD with this build just cause it isn't my money, and if I've got a lot of free money i'd like to keep them around (besides the performance drop off isn't all that great from intel to amd, not enough it matters really... cause again... free money).
> 
> so i'm looking for~
> 
> Black and red parts/boards/ram
> Military themed
> AMD cpu
> Black or Red GPU (it does not have to be a radeon)
> Silent
> High Performance
> Windowed case
> black or red sleaved psu wires
> red LED (not necessarily fans)
> easy to move case ~ either small size or with handles for LAN parties or small footprint locations
> case with great airflow for high overclocking potential
> a good 120hz 1080p monitor would be nice but not nessessary (my monitor is great so i really don't need to replace it)
> 
> The r9-290x supposedly is a black and red cooler with red leds, which would work nice with this build... but as i said, i'm looking outside the box. The parts looking good and uniform together is the main concern, at the $2500 pricepoint i can afford to spend some cash to make it look fantastic.
> 
> here is my current build. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5278229 I like the build but it but it doesn't wow me. The corsair case fits my needs, but having had my hands on it, i can't say i wouldn't be unhappy to go in another direction. the LED fans are red (or supposed to be), but again, i'm not sure i WANT led fans. an led lighting kit might be a better option. Still torn on the idea. I'm game for a custom water loop, frankly i think that might be a better use of some of this cash, but again, i'm torn on the idea. the basic problem with this build is it conforms WAY too closely with how i do things, and i really would like something outside my box.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


You yourself said it. It's essentially, free money. And remember, it's YOUR DREAM rig, not "what we should all get given a $2500 budget" rig.

Decide whatever makes you happy, whether it be practical or not. Throw a 780 SLI together for a 1024*768 screen, for example. Your DREAM rig: Do whatever you want that makes you happy if you want it, instead of being too cost efficient.









Just my 2 pence/cents.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> You yourself said it. It's essentially, free money. And remember, it's YOUR DREAM rig, not "what we should all get given a $2500 budget" rig.
> 
> Decide whatever makes you happy, whether it be practical or not. Throw a 780 SLI together for a 1024*768 screen, for example. Your DREAM rig: Do whatever you want that makes you happy if you want it, instead of being too cost efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 pence/cents.


i agree... i just guess i'm hoping some of the community will come up with some eye-opening ideas that i haven't thought of yet. something outside of my thought process... or maybe something that fits the concept better. you know, ideas.


----------



## barkinos98

my rig is quite what would make me happy(ier)
my current rig is quite good as it is but a custom loop would make me even more happier so its the reason i have it listed


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> i agree... i just guess i'm hoping some of the community will come up with some eye-opening ideas that i haven't thought of yet. something outside of my thought process... or maybe something that fits the concept better. you know, ideas.


No don't get me wrong. I hear ya totally. I mean, that is the whole point of a forum/community, right? I wasn't against that.

I would advice against coloured LEDs on fans. It'd be too wash out. For example, if you were going for a red and black build, have a white light system (LED strips or NZXT Hue) to light up the red highlights of the hardware without the colours being too washed. Of course, if you want the darker look, you can of course wash it in red light. But Unless you're showing it in a front grill of something, non-LED fans might look better in most cases, and lit up by another source for a "cleaner" look. Again, to each their own.

Let's talk economics money then. If one was not willing to spend much on top of the prize money (like me) on the rig, then you gotta prioritise. List things you won't ever get to get in the near future due to budget, then down the list would be things you can get given time. Like, a better case and fans and etc.

Also, don't know what you're after with a "military theme", when you're also going the generic black and red look. (I'm also going there, so no offence meant) Also just generally confused regarding what counts as military to YOU.









But no, sorry. I don't have many eye-opening ideas. :/


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> No don't get me wrong. I hear ya totally. I mean, that is the whole point of a forum/community, right? I wasn't against that.
> 
> I would advice against coloured LEDs on fans. It'd be too wash out. For example, if you were going for a red and black build, have a white light system (LED strips or NZXT Hue) to light up the red highlights of the hardware without the colours being too washed. Of course, if you want the darker look, you can of course wash it in red light. But Unless you're showing it in a front grill of something, non-LED fans might look better in most cases, and lit up by another source for a "cleaner" look. Again, to each their own.
> 
> Also, don't know what you're after with a "military theme", when you're also going the generic black and red look. (I'm also going there, so no offence meant) Also just generally confused regarding what counts as military to YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no, sorry. I don't have many eye-opening ideas. :/


i'm thinking red light like WWI & WWII era low light lights... (they used red filters on their lights sorta like a darkroom to keep from being too visible at night)... sorta like in a trench or something. it was pretty common in the pacific theater. When i'm talking pirate i'm thinking SE asia pirates i guess... you know gunboats and the like. sorta imagined it would be mostly vietnam era stuff. I'm looking to make the case look like it would fit on a movie set as a prop in either type of environment. basically a metal box that looks sorta utilitarian and with a vague electronic purpose. almost went green with the LEDs cause green is certainly more of a "modern" military lighting scheme... but in the end i'm not sure how that will look. definitely need a different motherboard and internal color scheme. I still might change to green just to be different. (you're right, i'm in danger of being too close to most of those random red/black themed cases)

As for the internal lighting, i never really thought about how red LEDs would wash the internals if i was using red and black parts. You're right it would too. making the color matching and window pointless. so a soft white light might actually be a better option. i'll have to experiment. generally LEDs aren't really something i've played with much. most of my case mods were made on cases without windows. Frankly i don't usually like windows on my cases, but i figured it would be cool to show it off, and go nuts with the internal look.

and you're right, i don't really like LED fans... the best looking ones i've seen had the lights on the housing, like the 200mm fan on the top of the antec 902. that's a nice light level, and it lights up the inside of the case well. I'm going to have to think on this one... breaking away from the generic red/black would probably be a great idea frankly. I don't like generic and when i picture this build it's frightening close to generic. MATCHING is cool when it isn't detracting from the rest of the build.

~Thinking out loud here~
something more military would probably be using more cooper and metal parts to make it look more electronic inside. Loose the sleeves on the wires, that's too modern and clean... i'm going back to the drawing board. More ideas would be appreciated, this already was very helpful.


----------



## yojofizz

I really hope I win! But, with my luck, that's unlikely


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> *i'm thinking red light like WWI & WWII era low light lights... (they used red filters on their lights sorta like a darkroom to keep from being too visible at night)*... sorta like in a trench or something. it was pretty common in the pacific theater. When i'm talking pirate i'm thinking SE asia pirates i guess... you know gunboats and the like. sorta imagined it would be mostly vietnam era stuff. I'm looking to make the case look like it would fit on a movie set as a prop in either type of environment. basically a metal box that looks sorta utilitarian and with a vague electronic purpose. almost went green with the LEDs cause green is certainly more of a "modern" military lighting scheme... but in the end i'm not sure how that will look. definitely need a different motherboard and internal color scheme. I still might change to green just to be different. (you're right, i'm in danger of being too close to most of those random red/black themed cases)
> 
> As for the internal lighting, i never really thought about how red LEDs would wash the internals if i was using red and black parts. You're right it would too. making the color matching and window pointless. so a soft white light might actually be a better option. i'll have to experiment. generally LEDs aren't really something i've played with much. most of my case mods were made on cases without windows. Frankly i don't usually like windows on my cases, but i figured it would be cool to show it off, and go nuts with the internal look.
> 
> and you're right, i don't really like LED fans... the best looking ones i've seen had the lights on the housing, like the 200mm fan on the top of the antec 902. that's a nice light level, and it lights up the inside of the case well. I'm going to have to think on this one... breaking away from the generic red/black would probably be a great idea frankly. I don't like generic and when i picture this build it's frightening close to generic. MATCHING is cool when it isn't detracting from the rest of the build.
> 
> ~Thinking out loud here~
> something more military would probably be using more cooper and metal parts to make it look more electronic inside. Loose the sleeves on the wires, that's too modern and clean... i'm going back to the drawing board. More ideas would be appreciated, this already was very helpful.


We still do, though medics tend to use blue filters as it's easier when working with wounded at night, and like the red, doesn't ruin your natural night vision like white light does.

Anywho, my Ducky board showed up about 10 min ago! Woo! First mechanical board I've ever used, let alone owned, I like it a lot so far, I love the tactile feel and the audible click. It's just quite a bit smaller than my current board so it's taking some time to get used to it. And the hat actually fits fine for a small/medium (I usually have to wear large/xl, got a big head lol.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> We still do, though medics tend to use blue filters as it's easier when working with wounded at night, and like the red, doesn't ruin your natural night vision like white light does.
> 
> Anywho, my Ducky board showed up about 10 min ago! Woo! First mechanical board I've ever used, let alone owned, I like it a lot so far, I love the tactile feel and the audible click. It's just quite a bit smaller than my current board so it's taking some time to get used to it. And the hat actually fits fine for a small/medium (I usually have to wear large/xl, got a big head lol.


Wait, Marafice Eye you received your compensation OCN edition board?! Show it off! We demand pictures! Here or at Mechanical Keyboard Club!!!!!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Wait, Marafice Eye you received your compensation OCN edition board?! Show it off! We demand pictures! Here or at Mechanical Keyboard Club!!!!!


Haha, I will, I will. I'm a bit busy in GTA Online at the moment. I did swap the WASD caps, but I liked the OCN badge ESC key so I didn't change that. I really like this board so far, but as I said, the size is hard to get used to this fast lol. I was using a Logitech G510 before, much larger.

Posted in the Mechanical Keyboard Club thread, don't want to cross-post the pics, so just check there.


----------



## dman811

What switch type did you choose?


----------



## skupples

I would guess 2x 290>1x 290x

assuming all xfire issues are resolved with gcn2.0 driver release.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would guess 2x 290>1x 290x
> 
> assuming all xfire issues are resolved with gcn2.0 driver release.


Should be, but it also costs £250 more (assuming £350 for 290, £500 for 290X) and since I could save £50 on the PSU if not running CFX. I'd also be able to sell the game bundles, but I didn't account for that.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What switch type did you choose?


Didn't have a choice, it's got MX Blues. Considering I've never used a mechanical board, and don't know what the other switches feel like, I have to say I like these Blues.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Didn't have a choice, it's got MX Blues. Considering I've never used a mechanical board, and don't know what the other switches feel like, I have to say I like these Blues.


Seen your keyboard and love it.









To be fair, Blues are pretty much the "standard" (Quote marks) of a cherry MX switch, SINCE, it has the bump and the click sound to distinguish it from other non-mechanical keyboards. Would be much more prevalent for a first time mechanical keyboard user.

As long as you're enjoying it.







Now rub some of that luck onto meh


----------



## skupples

I have really enjoyed the MX blue's in my Razor keyboard... Though, now that i'm use to it I want to switch to something a bit firmer.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Didn't have a choice, it's got MX Blues. Considering I've never used a mechanical board, and don't know what the other switches feel like, I have to say I like these Blues.


Ah my mistake. As long as they are good to you then that is all that matters. The only switch type I have used is MX Red, and sure I liked it, although I don't think it was heavy enough for me. I think my personal favorite switch type would be MX Brown, but I won't know until I get one of those fancy switch testers.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yojofizz*
> 
> I really hope I win! But, with my luck, that's unlikely


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> You'd be crazy not to try!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5463790


Last year I won two K90s and an M60. It can happen.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Should be, but it also costs £250 more (assuming £350 for 290, £500 for 290X) and since I could save £50 on the PSU if not running CFX. I'd also be able to sell the game bundles, but I didn't account for that.


Those prices are likely extremely far off... You are more likely going to be looking @ 679-699$ for 290X(more with game bundle) Can only guess that the 290 would be ~100$ less. The 7970 2.0 is releasing @ $299USD. What's that one called? 280? or 280X?

(all prices are USD)

Tahiti 2.0 prices

provided by Joa3d43


----------



## gdubc

Neweggs first leak put the 290x @ $729.00


----------



## Fatman811

I love the Cherry Red keys in my Corsair K90 (even though all the keys aren't mechanical) but I must admit its the mechanical keyboard I've owned so...


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ah my mistake. As long as they are good to you then that is all that matters. The only switch type I have used is MX Red, and sure I liked it, although I don't think it was heavy enough for me. I think my personal favorite switch type would be MX Brown, but I won't know until I get one of those fancy switch testers.


Using MX Browns here. I can tell you it's a dream to type on. You won't feel the bump once you're used to it, but you WILL ask yourself how you can type when you're on other keyboards, mechanical or not. The bump sort of just becomes part of how you type, and the bump sort of becomes natural. For gaming though, especially if you have tried out MX Reds for gaming, you may or may not think the Reds are better alternative. But for typing everyday, Browns all the way for me.









I went to the shop and tried those arrow keys popping out in the BlackWidow Ultimate with MX Blues... Yeah I think it'd drive me insane.







Felt good and light (and satisfying) though.









...Was I the one who told you to order a sample kit?


----------



## skupples

I think mxblue is the loudest switch by far.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think mxblue is the loudest switch by far.


It is. And as much as I enjoy hearing myself type on my browns and bottoming out, I think the click will drive me insane. Either that, or I'll break a switch because I'd enjoy pressing it too much in my own time.

What else is Scroll Lock for nowadays, lol.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Didn't have a choice, it's got MX Blues. Considering I've never used a mechanical board, and don't know what the other switches feel like, I have to say I like these Blues.


It's like bubblewrap but you never run out of it! They're a huge upgrade over the crappy rubber dome thing I had if only because I know something happened when I pressed it. Also, I couldn't help but notice your sig-rig, how is the GAMMA Classic? That was one of the cases I was looking at before I settled with my HAF 912.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Using MX Browns here. I can tell you it's a dream to type on. You won't feel the bump once you're used to it, but you WILL ask yourself how you can type when you're on other keyboards, mechanical or not. The bump sort of just becomes part of how you type, and the bump sort of becomes natural. For gaming though, especially if you have tried out MX Reds for gaming, you may or may not think the Reds are better alternative. But for typing everyday, Browns all the way for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the shop and tried those arrow keys popping out in the BlackWidow Ultimate with MX Blues... Yeah I think it'd drive me insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt good and light (and satisfying) though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Was I the one who told you to order a sample kit?


I believe you were one of many people to tell me to get a sample kit. Would it be beneficial to get this switch tester that includes MX White and MX Green over this one that doesn't?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Whites are extremely uncommon, but Greens may be worth trying out. The difference is like Blacks and Reds - only the spring force changes - which may make them seem more or less appealing over Blues. I also recommend that no matter which sampler you get you also make sure keycaps are included. They change the feel significantly. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I believe you were one of many people to tell me to get a sample kit. Would it be beneficial to get this switch tester that includes MX White and MX Green over this one that doesn't?


Forgot where your location was. If you're in the US, try and find a US retailer that sells one with more types of switches, like the one from QWERKeys you linked. It may serve as good future reference too.

For the similar price though, I'd definitely get the sampler kit with more switches. More to play with, right?







(If the shipping cost to you isn't ridiculously much, that is.)


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> [quote name="Marafice Eye" url="/t/1420223/win-your-ultimate-rig-discussion-thread/5400_50#post_20930347"]Didn't have a choice, it's got MX Blues. Considering I've never used a mechanical board, and don't know what the other switches feel like, I have to say I like these Blues.


It's like bubblewrap but you never run out of it! They're a huge upgrade over the crappy rubber dome thing I had if only because I know something happened when I pressed it. Also, I couldn't help but notice your sig-rig, how is the GAMMA Classic? That was one of the cases I was looking at before I settled with my HAF 912.[/QUOTE]

Well that's now my media rig. I went with the Gamma due to cost. I snagged it for $30 on a Newegg sale. It's a great little case although after a while I started to not like the angular front. Functionally it's great though.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

you people got some sort of keyboard fetish.lol im into mice i like to scroll wheel all day long ....up....down....up....down.....up....down


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Well that's now my media rig. I went with the Gamma due to cost. I snagged it for $30 on a Newegg sale. It's a great little case although after a while I started to not like the angular front. Functionally it's great though.


yeah its a super nice little case. especially for a budget build (it housed my current sig rig before the 500r) I really liked it. the only thing is it has almost no cable management and the front pannel headphone and mic inputs are garbage. i tried using my headphones and all i got was static, same when trying to record with the mic. so be weary of that if you are going to pick up this case. other than that its super nice.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Forgot where your location was. If you're in the US, try and find a US retailer that sells one with more types of switches, like the one from QWERKeys you linked. It may serve as good future reference too.
> 
> For the similar price though, I'd definitely get the sampler kit with more switches. More to play with, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If the shipping cost to you isn't ridiculously much, that is.)


My location is somewhere within New England, USA. QWERKeys' kit would cost me $16.03 shipping, but that is only because there isn't currently an option to include the switches on their order page for some reason, with the switches it would cost me $20.84 without shipping. If someone can find the full pallet of switches including key caps, I would be more than thankful. If not, I will be happy with the 4 switch test kit from MaxKeyboard.


----------



## Lowlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My location is somewhere within New England, USA. QWERKeys' kit would cost me $16.03 shipping, but that is only because there isn't currently an option to include the switches on their order page for some reason, with the switches it would cost me $20.84 without shipping. If someone can find the full pallet of switches including key caps, I would be more than thankful. If not, I will be happy with the 4 switch test kit from MaxKeyboard.


Just did some quick googling. This looks like a good deal.

WASD Keycap, Cherry MX Switch, O-Ring Sampler Kit

This is the same one you were looking at but through Amazon with free shipping.

Max Keyboard Keycap, Cherry MX Switch, O-Ring Sampler Tester Kit


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowlife*
> 
> Just did some quick googling. This looks like a good deal.
> 
> WASD Keycap, Cherry MX Switch, O-Ring Sampler Kit
> 
> This is the same one you were looking at but through Amazon with free shipping.
> 
> Max Keyboard Keycap, Cherry MX Switch, O-Ring Sampler Tester Kit


Found both of those as well, as for the WASD, wouldn't it be better to have it secured on a PCB or similar structure to know the true feeling of the switches as if on a mech keyboard?


----------



## LordOfTots

My rig if I win









Coolermaster Storm series Trooper Full Tower

AMD FX-9370

Asus Crosshair V Formula 990FXA

H100i

EVGA ACX 760 4GB SLI

Gskill Trident 32(4x8) at 2133

5x Corsair AF 120mm

2x Corsiar SP 120mm

NZXT Grid Fanhub

Win8

Seasonic x1250(already own)

generic 2TB hdd and 120GB ssd that i already own

and last but not least, AOC 2560x1080p monitor

If I win im so benching this 9370, from the threads ive seen of this, this thing looks like a joy to overclock


----------



## skupples

Can't go wrong with a Storm Trooper! By far the best case for the money. Let alone, you don't have to carve it all to hell to fit rads in it, like most other full towers.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can't go wrong with a Storm Trooper! By far the best case for the money. Let alone, you don't have to carve it all to hell to fit rads in it, like most other full towers.


Once im out of college and can afford an overkill rig, im definitely getting this thing(unless i win







).

Till then I think im gnna settle for a storm scout 2, i couldnt afford to fill the space yet in the storm trooper


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Once im out of college and can afford an overkill rig, im definitely getting this thing(unless i win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Till then I think im gnna settle for a storm scout 2, i couldnt afford to fill the space yet in the storm trooper


All depends on how you look @ it... You can get troopers close to 100$ now if you wait for good deals... Much better to buy a big case, then to keep upgrading as you out grow them! I wasted so much money going from case to case as my systems got bigger and bigger. Now I have 4+ cases just sitting in the garage.


----------



## pozativenrgy

can't wait till I am announced as the September winner. Ya'll are going to love my build log


----------



## Jimbags

september and october still unannounced...


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> september and october still unannounced...


October won't be announced till November, if you don't know how the announcement works.


----------



## skupples

agreed, i'ma spend all 2,500 on fittings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> september and october still unannounced...


I would ask you to refer to your avatar, then the rules.


----------



## iandroo888

really hope i can win ;_; then i can stop drooling over my list and drool over the actual parts instead XD


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> really hope i can win ;_; then i can stop drooling over my list and drool over the actual parts instead XD


*Not Recommended To Drool Over Electrical Components


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Unless you have the waterproof motherboard from MSI...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> *Not Recommended To Drool Over Electrical Components
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have the waterproof motherboard from MSI...


almost all the parts i picked for this is either metal or is watercooling components







very safe







ahha i wont drool over the gpu tho D:


----------



## neo0031

Anyone else waiting with bated breath?


----------



## JayKthnx

double posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> *Not Recommended To Drool Over Electrical Components
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have the waterproof motherboard from MSI...


it's actually asrock 8 series


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Anyone else waiting with bated breath?


oh, so relieved
i thought i was the only one


----------



## Fatman811

One of y'all heavy breathers needs to brush.... dragon breath!! lol


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> One of y'all heavy breathers needs to brush.... dragon breath!! lol


That's the "bait"ed part...


----------



## Quantum Reality

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/bated-breath.html

As for me I've been checking in at least twice a day.


----------



## skupples

Can't wait for OCN to buy me 3 top of the line monitors(not4k), and spend the rest on an EVO raid array.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> woot! finally 25 posts...... here is my rig!
> 
> BitFenix Prodigy Black
> Maximus VI Impact motherboard
> intel 4770k
> trident X 2400 16 gig
> samsung ssd
> external blue ray drive
> CM V700
> GTX Titan
> custom loop, hard lined
> random sleeving
> 
> *Lil AssKicker* etched and enameled in red on the side of the box. maybe even some zombie paintwork


Perfect name for this setup


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PorkchopExpress*
> 
> woot! finally 25 posts...... here is my rig!
> 
> BitFenix Prodigy Black
> Maximus VI Impact motherboard
> intel 4770k
> trident X 2400 16 gig
> samsung ssd
> external blue ray drive
> CM V700
> GTX Titan
> custom loop, hard lined
> random sleeving
> 
> *Lil AssKicker* etched and enameled in red on the side of the box. maybe even some zombie paintwork


Judith? I approve.







4 more days till it is back and I can't wait.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> agreed, i'ma spend all 2,500 on fittings.
> I would ask you to refer to your avatar, then the rules.


oops :/


----------



## ScottyP

A curious question, if we win, can we use the money how we want (like on an existing rig, to upgrade it), or is it only for a brand new build from scratch? >.>


----------



## Sparda09

i would think they would want you to spend it on some kind of electronics.....not a scratch build. some guys on here are shooting for new monitors and upgrades to pre-existing systems so im sure anything like that would be fine.


----------



## barkinos98

yeah i would say either building from scratch or upgrading your rig would be fine; my listed rig is more of an upgrade to what i have atm but if they force me to buy a new rig from scratch (but i cant see a reason why) sure!


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> i would think they would want you to spend it on some kind of electronics.....not a scratch build. some guys on here are shooting for new monitors and upgrades to pre-existing systems so im sure anything like that would be fine.


Oh, I didn't mean *anything* I meant on like, adding 2 more monitors and another GPU (Or two more, and a z87 mobo that can do tri-sli) to my current build, for example. Or even getting a 4930k and getting a new mobo, and ram and re-using everything else, etc. etc. etc.

Then again, I do want a nice compact-ish build I can take places, so I'm fine either way. I'd just like to make sure I do it right.

I just like dreaming xD

All I wanna do is spend money I don't have on computer stuff, even if I don't need it. :\


----------



## dougb62

Well - three PM's first thing this morning! 

No such luck though... 

But -  everyone!


----------



## Sparda09

i had 3 PMs myself.......but no win...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would ask you to refer to your avatar, then the rules.


I missed something.. What was wrong with his avatar? Are animated avatars forbidden now?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> i would think they would want you to spend it on some kind of electronics.....not a scratch build. some guys on here are shooting for new monitors and upgrades to pre-existing systems so im sure anything like that would be fine.


ISTR people who have won have had to adjust their rigs at win time so I assume you could negotiate with admin on the matter if you win.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I missed something.. What was wrong with his avatar? Are animated avatars forbidden now?


Read the text....It actually applies here as well lol


----------



## skupples




----------



## Highlnder3

I enjoy dreaming about what I would do if I won one of the last 4 months of this contest. Do I just add a custom loop and a second GTX 770 Lightning leaving my 3770k alone, switch to Ivy-E with a custom loop or upgrade to Haswell get the second GPU and run a custom loop. Decisions, decisions, decisions...LOL


----------



## junkerde

wake me up when september ends, wait it already ended.......


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highlnder3*
> 
> I enjoy dreaming about what I would do if I won one of the last 4 months of this contest. Do I just add a custom loop and a second GTX 770 Lightning leaving my 3770k alone, switch to Ivy-E with a custom loop or upgrade to Haswell get the second GPU and run a custom loop. Decisions, decisions, decisions...LOL


Heck yeah man that's half the fun, trying t decide what I have already that I will keep to get the most in other areas! And also what to leave off that you will get when you sell your current stuff, Hard choices!


----------



## diggiddi

So..When are you guys sending me my ultimate rig????


----------



## maxofsteam

I wish I won this because my iMac can't even handle games like CS:S on low at 30fps


----------



## AtomTM

Who's da September winner? :3 I hope.. I just hope.. it'll be someone deserving.

I might not be the winner, but anyways... who is IT?


----------



## vipirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> Who's da September winner? :3 I hope.. I just hope.. it'll be someone deserving.
> 
> I might not be the winner, but anyways... who is IT?


It hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxofsteam*
> 
> I wish I won this because my iMac can't even handle games like CS:S on low at 30fps


You will be qualified to win for next month!


----------



## Canis-X

Updated mine, again....thanks for the opportunity OCN!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> Who's da September winner? :3 I hope.. I just hope.. it'll be someone deserving.
> 
> I might not be the winner, but anyways... who is IT?


post 666!

I'm curious. What qualifies as deserving in your mind?


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> post 666!
> 
> I'm curious. What qualifies as deserving in your mind?


Look at both of his pc rig. I think thats what he meant with deserving


----------



## PedroC1999

For me, I would like atleast 100 posts and 5 rep, but thats how I would run it...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> Who's da September winner? :3 I hope.. I just hope.. it'll be someone deserving.
> 
> I might not be the winner, but anyways... who is IT?


So, he means some one who joined last week with an ancient machine?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For me, I would like atleast 100 posts and 5 rep, but thats how I would run it...


would be all and good, if OCN wasn't using this as a way of getting more accounts.

someone who's deserving doesn't mean : "some one who has worked tirelessly to afford a nice system, and spent years helping people out on the site"

btw folks, from all accounts, the winner is drawn from an RNG based system. If that person doesn't qualify, they then spin the wheel again. Rinse repeat.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

EDIT: Posted a quote instead of edit from my phone. Whoops! *DELETE*, please.


----------



## banging34hzs

Well I will be updating my rig for r9 290x's here soon.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maxofsteam*
> 
> I wish I won this because my iMac can't even handle games like CS:S on low at 30fps
> 
> 
> 
> That's because iMacs have crappy hardware for desktops. They're basically laptops - integrated (i.e. mobile) Nvidia graphics and SO-DIMM RAM come to mind - but stationary and with a massive screen. Apple does not do their desktop line-up very well I don't think, but they make laptops that are above average in every way if you look past the mostly passive cooling using the aluminium case. I'd rather have a fan so my crotch doesn't melt, even if it won't look quite as pretty.
> 
> (I feel compelled to put the "don't turn this into a flame war" disclaimer here. Just a hunch.)
Click to expand...

what is this
i dont even
so much wrong mate


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxofsteam*
> 
> I wish I won this because my iMac can't even handle games like CS:S on low at 30fps


That's because iMacs have crappy hardware for desktops of that price. They're basically laptops - integrated (i.e. mobile) Nvidia graphics and SO-DIMM RAM come to mind - but stationary and with a massive screen. Apple does not do their desktop line-up very well I don't think, but they make laptops that are above average in every way if you look past the mostly passive cooling using the aluminium case. I'd rather have a fan so my crotch doesn't melt, even if it won't look quite as pretty.

(I feel compelled to put the "don't turn this into a flame war" disclaimer here. Just a hunch.)

EDIT: Started thinking about this a bit more. You're also paying for the monitor which, if bought separately, is worth about $1000. The hardware is still underpowered, but the cost is split between those two parts. Still, you're better off in my opinion with a MacBook (maybe second monitor too) if you don't have thousands of dollars or a Mac Pro if you do video editing or similar since those are workstation computers: Xeons and possibly Quadros are used. They just haven't been updated for a bit. Also the reason for poor game performance might be lack of optimization for OS X since that market is a niche especially since most gamers are using consoles or Windows.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maxofsteam*
> 
> I wish I won this because my iMac can't even handle games like CS:S on low at 30fps
> 
> 
> 
> That's because iMacs have crappy hardware for desktops of that price. They're basically laptops - integrated (i.e. mobile) Nvidia graphics and SO-DIMM RAM come to mind - but stationary and with a massive screen. Apple does not do their desktop line-up very well I don't think, but they make laptops that are above average in every way if you look past the mostly passive cooling using the aluminium case. I'd rather have a fan so my crotch doesn't melt, even if it won't look quite as pretty.
> 
> (I feel compelled to put the "don't turn this into a flame war" disclaimer here. Just a hunch.)
> 
> EDIT: Started thinking about this a bit more. You're also paying for the monitor which, if bought separately, is worth about $1000. The hardware is still underpowered, but the cost is split between those two parts. Still, you're better off in my opinion with a MacBook (maybe second monitor too) if you don't have thousands of dollars or a Mac Pro if you do video editing or similar since those are workstation computers: Xeons and possibly Quadros are used. They just haven't been updated for a bit. Also the reason for poor game performance might be lack of optimization for OS X since that market is a niche especially since most gamers are using consoles or Windows.
Click to expand...

okay yeah this edit isnt that wrong








no but in all seriousness, its underpowered for sure but i doubt apple should be bashed around for pretty much making a market for AIO computers and pretty much being the best at it
theres a saying in turkish, "one who loves roses shall live with the thorns", its quite like that lol
if you want simplicity and good design you get a bit bad performance but the OS makes up for it


----------



## maxofsteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> okay yeah this edit isnt that wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no but in all seriousness, its underpowered for sure but i doubt apple should be bashed around for pretty much making a market for AIO computers and pretty much being the best at it
> theres a saying in turkish, "one who loves roses shall live with the thorns", its quite like that lol
> if you want simplicity and good design you get a bit bad performance but the OS makes up for it


I don't really want to start a flame war so can we end it right here


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxofsteam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> okay yeah this edit isnt that wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no but in all seriousness, its underpowered for sure but i doubt apple should be bashed around for pretty much making a market for AIO computers and pretty much being the best at it
> theres a saying in turkish, "one who loves roses shall live with the thorns", its quite like that lol
> if you want simplicity and good design you get a bit bad performance but the OS makes up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really want to start a flame war so can we end it right here
Click to expand...

dude im with you about macs being not so great
but its not that bad that people have to right paragraphs of propaganda against them...


----------



## skupples

trying to avoid a flame war but in all seriousness... Apple is over priced, BUT when you get into the high end models, they use anything but cheep hardware. Though, you are paying a 20% surcharge for the name.

That being said, they do make the most expensive trashcan ever made. It even comes full of popcorn

ohhhh, picture posting is disabled in this thread!!!!! google the new mac pro. You will see. IT has some insane hardware, but it also has an insane price tag. Though, I would guess the oil sheikhs have commissioned more expensive trashcans than these.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> dude im with you about macs being not so great
> but its not that bad that people have to right paragraphs of propaganda against them...


Sorry, didn't want to come across as a butt-face. Probably could have phrased that a little bit better. I don't really hate the company, though I disagree with the patent trolling (that plagues the industry in general, but they're one of the bigger players or just get more press) and the "walled garden" operating systems. The main reason to get anything Apple is for the software. I like iOS a lot more than what I've seen from Android, for example, and they do a good job unifying the touchscreen and PC operating systems. Microsoft tried to play follow-the-leader and failed horribly in this regard. Alternatively, they're a good choice because laptop makers are generally a bit bipolar. An AMD A10, 8GB of RAM, an SSHD and... a 1366x768 screen? What. I'd rather have 720p - it's smaller but a standard 16:9 resolution. Or a budget model with an i3 and Intel's iGPU with 4GB of RAM and a 320GB HDD... with a 1080p screen?! WHAT. Guys. Stahp. The Mac Pros have great hardware, but the price tag is a little less desirable.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> I've updated my Ultimate Rig. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5122199


I wish you great luck in getting the 4770K to work with that RIVE if you win. Unfortunately you will never get it working properly.


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I wish you great luck in getting the 4770K to work with that RIVE if you win. Unfortunately you will never get it working properly.


It does say 4770k but below it it says 3970x


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I wish you great luck in getting the 4770K to work with that RIVE if you win. Unfortunately you will never get it working properly.


You might want to check your eyes, as there is NO RIVE selected. I do however have the RVIE selected!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> You might want to check your eyes, as there is NO RIVE selected. I do however have the RVIE selected!


It just shows the picture of vanilla rive. Which is likely partpicker's fault.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> You might want to check your eyes, as there is NO RIVE selected. I do however have the RVIE selected!


either way it still will not work.....RVIE is x79 chipset where the 4770k is 1150..... that was the point he was making


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> either way it still will not work.....RVIE is x79 chipset where the 4770k is 1150..... that was the point he was making


^ True, 4770K works for z87 chipset (1150 socket mobo) the x79 chipset mobo works for 2011 socket cpu..


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> either way it still will not work.....RVIE is x79 chipset where the 4770k is 1150..... that was the point he was making


The ASUS Maximus VI Extreme is a z87 chipset!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> ^ True, 4770K works for z87 chipset (1150 socket mobo) the x79 chipset mobo works for 2011 socket cpu..


The ASUS Maximus VI Extreme is an Intel Z87 chipset on a 1150 socket. The 4770K is a 1150 CPU. They will work perfectly together!









Check my official entry post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2280_20#post_19757260


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

When is September going to be released?


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> The ASUS Maximus VI Extreme is a z87 chipset!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ASUS Maximus VI Extreme is an Intel Z87 chipset on a 1150 socket. The 4770K is a 1150 CPU. They will work perfectly together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my official entry post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2280_20#post_19757260


the confusion?

your post says:

Motherboard:
ASUS *Rampage* VI Extreme
$399

even though it is linked to the correct *Maximus* mobo....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/150_50#post_18999705


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> You might want to check your eyes, as there is NO RIVE selected. I do however have the RVIE selected!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> The ASUS Maximus VI Extreme is a z87 chipset!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ASUS Maximus VI Extreme is an Intel Z87 chipset on a 1150 socket. The 4770K is a 1150 CPU. They will work perfectly together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my official entry post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2280_20#post_19757260


The problem is that there isn't a Rampage VI Extreme out yet, and if it was out, it would be for the ultra-enthusiast like the other Rampage boards are in 1366, 2011, and 2011-3 (which is apparently Haswell-E, so in turn Rampage V Extreme). Maximus boards are for the mainstream enthusiast and are on the mainstream platforms such as 1156, 1155, and 1150.



Now please, whether it is an argument or a discussion (as I can't tell what this is anymore), please move it into the DISCUSSION THREAD as that is what it is for.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> either way it still will not work.....RVIE is x79 chipset where the 4770k is 1150..... that was the point he was making


Rampage VI (6) Extreme does not exist yet, it would most likely be the motherboard after they kill the new haswell-E socket.. Maximus VI(6) Extreme does exist how ever, and is for 1150. (haswell)

The current rampage board is IV(4) Called RIVE supports LGA2011 (The chipset for e series sandy & ivy) which is now a dead chipset. Next one will be The RVE (unless asus skips 5 for some reason) and it will support X89(assuming intel names it that)


----------



## barkinos98

so much win this month
i'll win this AND we have a 2 week holiday!








so much time for me to build my rig!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so much win this month
> i'll win this AND we have a 2 week holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much time for me to build my rig!


You'd be so disappointed when you find out I win. :/ I still love you though


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> so much win this month
> i'll win this AND we have a 2 week holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much time for me to build my rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You'd be so disappointed when you find out I win.* :/ I still love you though
Click to expand...

I like your sense of humor









*no but seriously may the best man win*


----------



## neo0031

Of course.









But sorry to disappoint you, but EVEN if you win this month, you won't get to build it in your 2 weeks holiday. You'll have to wait for the money then the delivery of the parts from various retailers...

You are more than welcome to spend those 2 weeks pacing back and forth though.


----------



## barkinos98

still, it would be past the exam week(s) so I would be feeling even better


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> the confusion?
> 
> your post says:
> 
> Motherboard:
> ASUS *Rampage* VI Extreme
> $399
> 
> even though it is linked to the correct *Maximus* mobo....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The problem is that there isn't a Rampage VI Extreme out yet, and if it was out, it would be for the ultra-enthusiast like the other Rampage boards are in 1366, 2011, and 2011-3 (which is apparently Haswell-E, so in turn Rampage V Extreme). Maximus boards are for the mainstream enthusiast and are on the mainstream platforms such as 1156, 1155, and 1150.


OK I can see where the problem has occurred. As you can see I have been talking about the Maximus VI Extreme, but for some unknown reason post the Rampage series (RVIE). I think this is partually due to editing my previous entry which was a Rampage IV Extreme.
I have edited both my entry post and the Rigbuilder list.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crtrrss*
> 
> CPU
> i7 3930K
> 
> Graphics
> SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7950 x2
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840
> capacity: 256 GBytes
> 
> Power
> CORSAIR HX Series HX850
> 
> Motherboard
> GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4
> 
> RAM
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
> size: 16 GBytes
> 
> Optical Drive
> None
> 
> Case
> COOLER MASTER HAF X 942
> 
> Hard Drive
> Western Digital WD Black
> capacity: 1 TBytes
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair h100i
> 
> Grand total $2,439.90


May be able to fit a 4930k if you add a bit of your own money in!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> *Mobo*
> ASRock Z77 Extreme6
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Xeon E3-1275V2
> 
> *Graphics*
> XFX HD 7970 3GB
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> OCZ 480GB Agility 3 SSD
> 
> *Power*
> Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 1200W PSU
> 
> *RAM*
> Patriot 16GB Black Mamba DDR3 1866MHz
> 
> *Case*
> Corsair Carbide 300R Case
> 
> *Cooling*
> Be Quiet SilentWings 2 140mm Case Fan
> Be Quiet SilentWings 2 120mm Case Fan
> Noctua NH-D14-2011 Dual Radiator Cooler with PWM fans LGA2011 only
> 
> If I won this OMG :O


Firstly, 1200w can feed a Triple 7970 system with a very power thirsty CPU
Secondly, im pretty sure you can get much more for that price
Thirdly, why not a 4770k for same number of cores and overclockability?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> May be able to fit a 4930k if you add a bit of your own money in!


actually a 4930k costs only 30 bucks more ( at least where I live) So, I guess, he doesn't know they're already out, maybe.

Edit: If he really wants a 4930k, he doesn't even has to use his own mones, It's probably still in the budget.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> actually a 4930k costs only 30 bucks more ( at least where I live) So, I guess, he doesn't know they're already out, maybe.


In the UK, their a bit more expensive depending on where your at, thanks for the info anyways


----------



## skupples

I didn't know a XEON could fit in a z77 motherboard... Also, if you are stateside, 4930k is only 10$ more.

Also, people should really look into the EVGA G2 1300W... It's a quality unit, w/ amazing pricing. Only payed 189.99$ for mine.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I didn't know a XEON could fit in a z77 motherboard... Also, if you are stateside, 4930k is only 10$ more.
> 
> Also, people should really look into the EVGA G2 1300W... It's a quality unit, w/ amazing pricing. Only payed 189.99$ for mine.


That particular one can, I had to research myself, and is indeed LGA1155


----------



## cptnighthawk666

has anybody figured out the odds of winning this contest


----------



## dman811

A good guess would be 1/2500-3000


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> has anybody figured out the odds of winning this contest


After a little math, assuming every person who posted qualifies to win (25 helpful posts), the odds are 1/4238. Roughly guessing taking into account previous winners and unqualified users, it's probably more like 1/3500. With 4 winners left, that leaves 0.114% chance to win.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> After a little math, assuming every person who posted qualifies to win (25 helpful posts), the odds are 1/4238. Roughly guessing taking into account previous winners and unqualified users, it's probably more like 1/3500. With 4 winners left, that leaves 0.114% chance to win.


Wow, if you are correct I was quite far off.


----------



## HolyDriver

I think you're looking at it wrong cotton. There's just short of 3,900 posts in the entry thread. Even assuming every unique post is eligible (which they certainly aren't) at least 1/5 of the posts in there are "update" posts. Subtract that as well as previous winners and admin posts and its closer to 1/3000 odds.
Subtract again for the ineligible entries and it's right in dman's original estimate.

Still crap odds when you look at it.


----------



## gdubc

Actually they aren't too bad. Pick up a scratch lottery ticket and the odds on a $2500 prize are not as good.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Actually they aren't too bad. Pick up a scratch lottery ticket and the odds on a $2500 prize are not as good.


Exactly this. And with the lottery you don't get the fun of this thread/OCN/dreaming of a rig, and the panic that comes with it when it's nearing the announcement time.

Yes, I'm still holding my breath.


----------



## HolyDriver

Very true. So what does everyone else's current machine look like? I can't be the only one in dire need of an upgrade.


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> Very true. So what does everyone else's current machine look like? I can't be the only one in dire need of an upgrade.


I don't really need an upgrade, but I do like shiny new parts.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> Very true. So what does everyone else's current machine look like? I can't be the only one in dire need of an upgrade.


Before I won, I was worse than you!

Pentium D925 + X1600 Pro!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Before I won, I was worse than you!
> 
> Pentium D925 + X1600 Pro!


Who are you kidding, you had the Power of Six didn't you? Personally I am not in dire need of an upgrade, but one to my motherboard, CPU, and PSU would at least be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Who are you kidding, you had the Power of Six didn't you? Personally I am not in dire need of an upgrade, but one to my motherboard, CPU, and PSU would at least be greatly appreciated.


Yes. but when I joined the thread, I was running the above, the Power Of Six came roughly 1 month before I won, and was not yet fully functional IIRC


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes. but when I joined the thread, I was running the above, the Power Of Six came roughly 1 month before I won, and was not yet fully functional IIRC


OK then... nevermind...


----------



## maxofsteam

do they pay import fee and shipping fees?


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> I think you're looking at it wrong cotton. There's just short of 3,900 posts in the entry thread. Even assuming every unique post is eligible (which they certainly aren't) at least 1/5 of the posts in there are "update" posts. Subtract that as well as previous winners and admin posts and its closer to 1/3000 odds.
> Subtract again for the ineligible entries and it's right in dman's original estimate.
> 
> Still crap odds when you look at it.


Oops, I did accidentally used the discussion thread posts instead of actual contest thread. With fix:

By clicking the # of replies, you can see each person who made posts and how many. Loading it into excel, I got "3850 posts - sum of multiple posts + 581 (# of users with >1 posts, have to add the 1 post back in for each user)", result is 1/2403 chance, again assuming all users eligible. So guestimating it actually being more like 1/2000, gives a 0.05% chance of winning, or 0.2% chance of last four months.


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Oops, I did accidentally used the discussion thread posts instead of actual contest thread. With fix:
> 
> By clicking the # of replies, you can see each person who made posts and how many. Loading it into excel, I got "3850 posts - sum of multiple posts + 581 (# of users with >1 posts, have to add the 1 post back in for each user)", result is 1/2403 chance, again assuming all users eligible. So guestimating it actually being more like 1/2000, gives a 0.05% chance of winning, or 0.2% chance of last four months.


Math ftw!!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

I am using my broken laptop hooked up to an ugly monitor so I think that is pretty dire needs.I get 15 to 20 fps in LOL all settings on lowest......yea it looks gross and plays even worse.my rank is gold and I am afraid if I do not get a better pc I'm going to fall to bronze.fingers crossed-happy thanksgiving fellow canadians.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Oops, I did accidentally used the discussion thread posts instead of actual contest thread. With fix:
> 
> By clicking the # of replies, you can see each person who made posts and how many. Loading it into excel, I got "3850 posts - sum of multiple posts + 581 (# of users with >1 posts, have to add the 1 post back in for each user)", result is 1/2403 chance, again assuming all users eligible. So guestimating it actually being more like 1/2000, gives a 0.05% chance of winning, or 0.2% chance of last four months.


The problem with that is, is that we can't see how many people have actually posted, we are capable of seeing what is allowed to us, but Admin, Chipp, Enterprise, and the Huddler Team have full access.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The problem with that is, is that we can't see how many people have actually posted, we are capable of seeing what is allowed to us, but Admin, Chipp, Enterprise, and the Huddler Team have full access.


That is why I had to do the math. I know when a normal user like me clicks the replies button, it only goes to 1000 users. But by taking the total posts and subtracting duplicates, which only 581 users have >1 post so I can see them all, we can effectively find how many "first" posts there are.


----------



## dman811

I think my brain just melted....


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think my brain just melted....


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> My ultimate rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your list
> 
> 
> 
> *Case*:
> Corsair Air 540 - $140
> 
> *PSU*:
> Corsair AX860i - $200
> 
> *Mobo*:
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - $430
> 
> *CPU*:
> Intel Core i7-4930k - $580
> 
> *RAM*:
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2133 - $310
> 
> *GPU*:
> 2x EVGA Classified GTX 780 - $1400
> 
> *SSD*:
> 1TB Samsung 840 Evo - $600
> 
> *Cooling & Misc*:
> Corsair H110 - $110
> 4x Noctua NF-A14 FLX - $100
> EVGA Pro SLI Bridge - $30
> NZXT White LED strip - $15
> NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Fan controller - $30
> 
> *Monitor:*
> ASUS PQ321Q 4k monitor - $3440
> 
> Grand total: a whopping $7385
> 
> 
> So yeah... that's quite a shopping list, but this would indeed be my ultimate dream rig for some epic 4k gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the stars align and I were to win, I'd actually have a hard time figuring out where to start... it would be hard to decide rather to start with the computer proper or to put the money towards the monitor first. I know that the early adopter premium on that screen is MASSIVE, but 4k 60 Hz sounds sooooooooooooooo amazing.....


It's just my opinion, but 1440p @ 120hz is better than 4K @ 60Hz.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's just my opinion, but 1440p @ 120hz is better than 4K @ 60Hz.


If the gameplay averages out at 60Hz and 120Hz respectively, I would still get the 4k, as, Big is always better


----------



## skupples

2500EU is 3379USD... I'm almost positive the rules are stated in USD... Though, i could be wrong, as it's unclear which currency they mean.


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 2500EU is 3379USD... I'm almost positive the rules are stated in USD... Though, i could be wrong, as it's unclear which currency they mean.


It's $2500 USD, but I think it did state they'd give you $2500 and you do the rest, or they'd by $2500 worth of components.

Edit: To the guy below who mentioned about the discussion thread, I did actually consider it at the time, and was in half a mind whether or not just to PM the two people I was responding to. However, it is something I thought needed to be posted on here to prevent further confusion.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> BUILD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your list
> 
> 
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7 4820k
> €300 (EURO)
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
> €500 (EURO)
> 
> Graphics
> MSI HD 7970 Lightning
> 
> RAM
> 4x4GB 1600MHz CL8 Corsair Dominator Platinum
> €250 (EURO)
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840 EVO 256GB
> €170 (EURO)
> 
> Cooling
> Aqua Computer AMS 360mm Radiator + Compact 600/230V
> €160 (EURO)
> 
> Cooling
> EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Full Nickel
> €90 (EURO)
> 
> Cooling
> 4x EK Water Blocks EK-CSQ Fitting 19/13mm G1/4 - Nickel
> €25 (EURO)
> 
> Cooling
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch 19/13 mm - Black - 1m
> €20 (EURO)
> 
> Monitor
> BenQ XL2720T
> €450 (EURO)
> 
> Keyboard
> Steelseries 6GV2 Red Switch
> €80 (EURO)
> 
> Power
> Corsair 860i
> 
> Case
> Cosmos SE
> €160 (EURO)
> 
> Mouse
> Steelseries Sensei
> €75 (EURO)
> 
> Mouse Pad
> Steelseries 9HD
> €30 (EURO)
> 
> Audio
> ASUS Xonar Essence STX
> €160 (EURO)
> 
> Audio
> Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro 250
> €160 (EURO)
> 
> 
> 
> TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: €2,630 (EURO)
> 
> The 130€ offset would be paid by me ofc.


It isn't €2500, it is 2500 USD, so you would be paying the $1555.50 offset, at least according to Google.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomv9*
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to win my dream rig! Here's the list sorry didn't use rig builder was kind of hard to navigate.
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/Tomv98/saved/2AGr


----------



## missingman808

confirm that a single post is all we need to have a chance at winning??


----------



## andyv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missingman808*
> 
> confirm that a single post is all we need to have a chance at winning??


first post has it saying that you only need to post once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


----------



## Babbalabba

And I'm back to school after a short break. I am happy to note that a month of hard toil and pain have resulted in me fixing a dire error with my PC solely by myself.








TLDR I was in driver hell, bootloader and monitor problems, etc.

I really haven't been active lately and I'm sorry for that. I am buying a mechanical keyboard, and also another backup drive. (WD Green) Loss of Breaking Bad has prompted withdrawal ._.

That's what goes on over on the Bab front.

Good luck to all...


----------



## barkinos98

i'm quite happy with my 60hz 1080p :rolleyes
i like it and afaik nothing has a thinner bezel than this and it has IPS which makes my mac's screen feel bland and washed out and yet macs' displays are good for TNs too


----------



## Thunderclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> Very true. So what does everyone else's current machine look like? I can't be the only one in dire need of an upgrade.


Don't worry about it, you're definitely not alone, brother.







Oh, well...


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap*
> 
> Don't worry about it, you're definitely not alone, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well...


i used to own 2 rig`s but i had to sell them for my family( rough times).yea needless to say i`m missing my babies.i hope that i win as i am sure you all do to...lol. if i do not win i hope the last 4 rigs go to people who will really appreciate them as much as i would.RIP nighthawk 1 and 2


----------



## skupples




----------



## Hukkel

So who won september?


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> So who won september?


idk it's the middle of the month


----------



## barkinos98

well technically speaking skupples' rig is worse than mine so i deserve moar








that said its 17th of october and i havent been announced yet


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well technically speaking skupples' rig is worse than mine so i deserve moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said its 17th of october and i havent been announced yet


I have a feeling, that in November (Start) we will have two winners...


----------



## maxofsteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well technically speaking skupples' rig is worse than mine so i deserve moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said its 17th of october and i havent been announced yet


You do know it's randomly selected?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well technically speaking skupples' rig is worse than mine so i deserve moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said its 17th of october and i havent been announced yet
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling, that in November (Start) we will have two winners...
Click to expand...

yeah i feel like so too...
last time that happened we imagined the mods/admin were in a summer vacation, now its eid time.
eid mubarak admin/mods/whoever celebrates it? *although its late*









but yeah for now that seems the most reasonable answer man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxofsteam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well technically speaking skupples' rig is worse than mine so i deserve moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said its 17th of october and i havent been announced yet
> 
> 
> 
> You do know it's randomly selected?
Click to expand...

I assume you're new here?


----------



## Thunderclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> yea needless to say i`m missing my babies.i hope that i win as i am sure you all do to...lol. if i do not win i hope the last 4 rigs go to people who will really appreciate them as much as i would.


Yeah man, I feel you, same thing here. I had to sell my previous rig for something more important then, it was not easy but you gotta do what you gotta do. So now I'm crossing fingers with this contest, otherwise very very soon I'll need to shove up some serious cash for a new build, and leave this as a backup PC.







I mean, I don't think people with weaker/cheaper rigs deserve to win more over, say, people with more powerful/expensive rigs already. It's all about luck and everyone deserves equally the chance to win.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> idk it's the middle of the month


Yeah the middle of october. I was talking about september.


----------



## Terrere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Yeah the middle of october. I was talking about september.


IIRC it stays offset by a month.


----------



## dman811

The winner of January was announced in February, February in March, March in April, and then stuff started to go haywire, so it should be that September's winner is announced in October, although it might be more like the situation we had with July and August.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well technically speaking skupples' rig is worse than mine so i deserve moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said its 17th of october and i havent been announced yet





Spoiler: This showed up yesterday!









Spoiler: And this showed up today!!


----------



## Nomad692000

Sweet, if you'd be so kind as a mini review in that EVO. I'm looking at the same one.


----------



## skupples

mini review: has ~997 gigs accessible, the samsung "rapid" tech will boost it to damn near 850read/write. It's price what it is because it uses the least expensive of the SSD making technologies, which gives fan boy's a reason to flame it. You could go spend 4$ a gig on Intel, or 55cent's a gig on this one. I bought it because AAA Next gen titles are going to be 50gig+ each, & I haven't purchased an SSD since OCZ Vertex 4.

( i still haven't plugged it in)

one 1tb> two 500gb in raid due to "rapid" raid is great for many things, just not gaming. I much rather have one giant drive, than introduce a bunch of latency in raid. just my opinion.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> well technically speaking skupples' rig is worse than mine so i deserve moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said its 17th of october and i havent been announced yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This showed up yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And this showed up today!!
Click to expand...

i8u









grats man, i need moar SSD too :/


----------



## Danisumi

I just hope, that I have luck one time in my life. This thing would help me really great on my really first scratch build, I'm planning to do a desk mod. The only thing missing is the money


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I have a feeling, that in November (Start) we will have two winners...


Hopefully that won't lead into a situation like the one we had with the past three winners. When the previous two winners were paid a couple weeks ago, I didn't get my winnings - I understand that, though, I was the month after them and as such my situation wasn't as urgent. But I haven't recieved any info in the 2-3 weeks since Admin made his last post, even though I emailed him and PMed chipp about a week ago. As I said before, I'm not asking for my money immediately - I just want a bit of info if that's at all possible.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i8u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grats man, i need moar SSD too :/


Thanks! I went to battle with Newegg over this bad boy... They sent out an email with 15% off all EVO SSD's... It met its quota within 30 seconds of being sent out... I found this highly unacceptable, so i literally called & spam emailed the CEO/COO/Sales Manager (you get the picture) until they sent me another one. 15% off of a 600$ item is damn near 100$ off!


----------



## pozativenrgy

Hope everything is ok with the site staff. Don't think it has taken this long to announce a winner before.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Hope everything is ok with the site staff. Don't think it has taken this long to announce a winner before.


The September winner was to be announced on 1st of October. That's 20 days delay. Once there were 2 and a half months delay







Don't worry, they are fine. Probably have their hands full


----------



## iamwardicus

I'll have to revise mine again... Gotta step it over to the new AMD side graphics card.... *sigh* so much updating and so little chance of winning  Congrats to all the winners thus far!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

I need a gaming pc again i'm going crazy here


----------



## StormX2

anyone have thoughts on the new 6 core?

I was thinking,

i7 4930k
P9X79 PRO
4 x 8GB Ballistix Tracer LP's (i want these badly lol)
GTX 780 SC
2 x 256gb Samsung 840 Pro

leaves me like 80 on a cooler so I have the Noctua D14 as a place holder ;p

$2489 was what it came out to i think

what do you guys think?

Il reuse my PSU, Keyboard, the Dethadder, Case (i have others but not as nice) etc.


----------



## eXecuution

Looks like a pretty decent build. As soon as I get paid I'm buying the ivy hexacore. Those tactical tracers are boss, I wanted em too but they're a tiny bit too flashy for me imo.


----------



## iandroo888

ive been updating my list whenever i get a new idea or price change. what you guys think of this build? or rather they are addons to my current build... i even have a layout done on how id orient and place everything if i were to get these components

*List*

Aquacomputer Kryographics for GTX 680 - Acrylic Glass Edition, Nickel Version - $141.95 <= THIS BLOCK IS SOOOO PRETTY omg :O
EK-FB KIT RE4 - Nickel + Acetal CSQ (4 Fittings) Motherboard Waterblocks - $127.95 @ PerformancePCs
2x CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMD32GX3M4A2133C9 - $449.99 ea @ Newegg <= THIS RAM ARE SOOOO PRETTY ! must NOT W/C
CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Case (Black Matte, R-ATX, MB Door XL Clear, Cable Door Ventilated, Top Ventilated 31mm Cover, Top Drop-In 120.4 rad mount, Bottom 120.4 rad mount, USB3.0/HD audio, ventilated flex bay cover, hex mesh pci) - $489.90 @ CaseLabs.net
CaseLabs HDD Cage Assy - Flex-Bay - $34.95 @ CaseLabs.net
MDPC Black Small Sleeve Dumping Pack and Red Small Sleeving. ~ $120 @ MDPC <= must have the MDPC sleeving !
EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480) - $124.95 ea @ PerformancePCs OR Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator - $139.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (240) - $84.95 ea @ PerformancePCs OR Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Radiator - $89.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-D5 X-Res TOP 100 CSQ - Acetal - $63.95 @ PerformancePCs
4x Monsoon Chain Gun Compression Fittings, 3/8" x 5/8" 4-Pack - Red - 28.95 ea ($115.80) @ PerformancePCs <= the oh so nice compression fittings drool
7x Corsair SP120 High Performance - $27.95/2pk ($195.65)@ Amazon
Bitspower D5/MCP655 Matte Black Finish Mod Kit - $44.95 @ PerformancePCs <= sexy mod for the pump ! !
*GRAND TOTAL $2,477.93* or $2,497.93 if using Alphacools

If using rigid tubing

4x Rigid Revolver Compression Fitting 3/8" x 1/2" Diamond Knurled 4 Pack - Anodized Black - $26.95 ea ($107.80) @ PerformancePCs
*GRAND TOTAL $2,485.93* or $2,505 if using Alphacools

*Other stuff XD*

PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear - $2.50/ft @ PerformancePCs
OR
3x PrimoChill 1/2in Rigid Acrylic Tubing - 24in - Clear OR Red(4 Pack) - $19.95 ($59.95) @ PerformancePCs
PrimoChilll Rigid Acrylic Bending Kit - $12.99 @ PerformancePCs

More stuff like connectors, terminals, tools, heatshrink... (no clue how much needed either....)
2x Koolance QD4 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Male Compression 13 x 19mm (1/2 x 3/4in) - $13.50 ea @ PerformancePCs
2x Koolance QD4 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Female Compression 13 x 19mm (1/2 x 3/4in) - $15.99 ea @ PerformancePCs
2x Mayhems Pastel Red Concentrate - 250ml - $21.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
CaseLabs 120.2 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount (6-bay) - $32.95 @ CaseLabs.net
EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Full Nickel - $96.95 @ PerformancePCs


----------



## StormX2

lol iandroo, I can't read that loo, all I saw was corsair dominator lol


----------



## junkerde

going to be the end of this month soon and


----------



## iandroo888

 whats wrong with it...? looks fine here


----------



## StormX2

as in I cant understand Watercooling


----------



## iandroo888

oh XD lol s'ok. its finally something i got into about a year ago. i was probably as clueless as you were before XD


----------



## StormX2

i like the idea of throwing something like a corsair on but i dunno, im pretty satisfied with aircooling


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> i like the idea of throwing something like a corsair on but i dunno, im pretty satisfied with aircooling


The prices he quoted on water cooling related parts were enough to send me in the other direction. Looks like I'll be sticking with my corsair.


----------



## iandroo888

well the stuff i quoted are stuff that are more than needed. i went with w/c'ing when i upgraded to a 3930k and i live in a desert. so i wanted to keep it nice and cool.

also, since its a dream computer... might as well put dream components... pretty sure i cant afford 2.5k on cooling this system to that extent ... would be nice and dream about... and something ive never had before... XD


----------



## cptnighthawk666

hey can anybody tell me if this is reasonable and if there is anything wrong with what i am doing with this buld ?im kinda a newb i guess lol
UPDATE-this is my updated dream rig......NICE.....i'm playing lol on a broken laptop know so this would be EPIC

Gigabyte Radeon HD R9 280X OC 1100MHZ 3GB 6.0GHZ GDDR5 DVI HDMI 2XMINIDP PCI-E Video Card $350.00 CAD Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5in SATA3 MDX Solid State Disk Flash Drive SSD $99.99 CAD
NCIX Bundle ASRock Z87 EXTREME4 ATX Motherboard + Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Quad Core Processor $489.99 CAD
EVGA Supernova NEX750G 750W ATX EPS12V Modular Power Supply 80PLUS Gold $109.99 CAD
Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-2133 240PIN C9 DIMM 1.65V Dual Channel Memory Kit $176.38 CAD
Corsair Obsidian Series 650D Mid-Tower Case ATX 4X5.25 6X3.5INT USB USB3.0 1394 Fan Ctrl No PS $169.99 CAD
XSPC Raystorm 750 AX360 Water Cooling Kit AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ LGA2011/LGA1366/LGA1156/LGA1155/LGA1150 $189.99 CAD
Razer DeathAdder Black Edition 3500 Gaming Mouse 5 Button 3500DPI Infrared Sensor Optical USB $49.99 CAD
Razer Blackwidow 2013 Expert Mechanical Gaming Keyboard USB 5 Macro Keys Audio Mic Black $89.99 CAD
LG 29EA93-P 29IN Ultrawide Cinema LED Backlit Monitor IPS 21:9 2560X1080 VGA DVI HDMI Display Port $599.99 CAD
updated... roughly 2500$


----------



## Jimbags

No September winner yet?


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> hey can anybody tell me if this is reasonable and if there is anything wrong with what i am doing with this buld ?im kinda a newb i guess lol
> UPDATE-this is my updated dream rig......NICE.....i'm playing lol on a broken laptop know so this would be EPIC
> 
> Gigabyte Radeon HD R9 280X OC 1100MHZ 3GB 6.0GHZ GDDR5 DVI HDMI 2XMINIDP PCI-E Video Card $350.00 CAD
> 
> Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5in SATA3 MDX Solid State Disk Flash Drive SSD
> $99.99 CAD
> 
> NCIX Bundle ASRock Z87 EXTREME4 ATX Motherboard + Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Quad Core Processor
> $489.99 CAD
> 
> EVGA Supernova NEX750G 750W ATX EPS12V Modular Power Supply 80PLUS Gold
> $109.99 CAD
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-2133 240PIN C9 DIMM 1.65V Dual Channel Memory Kit
> $176.38 CAD
> 
> Corsair Obsidian Series 650D Mid-Tower Case ATX 4X5.25 6X3.5INT USB USB3.0 1394 Fan Ctrl No PS
> $169.99 CAD
> 
> XSPC Raystorm 750 AX360 Water Cooling Kit AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ LGA2011/LGA1366/LGA1156/LGA1155/LGA1150
> $189.99 CAD
> 
> Razer DeathAdder Black Edition 3500 Gaming Mouse 5 Button 3500DPI Infrared Sensor Optical USB
> $49.99 CAD
> 
> Razer Blackwidow 2013 Expert Mechanical Gaming Keyboard USB 5 Macro Keys Audio Mic Black
> $89.99 CAD
> 
> LG 29EA93-P 29IN Ultrawide Cinema LED Backlit Monitor IPS 21:9 2560X1080 VGA DVI HDMI Display Port
> $599.99 CAD
> 
> updated... roughly 2500$


lol im dumb

i dont see anything wrong there ;p


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brokenstorm*
> 
> updated rig for 290x: http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/


You did the link wrong you need to have an account and have it saved and then it creates a perma link like so http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/GoldenTree/saved/2Eeo


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Post to ensure I'm in the drawing, because I don't know if the issue with old post not being counted was resolved or not


???? Old posts not counted, we shoulld have been well informed! I purposely dont constantly repost because I see no need in clogging the thread?! Outrageous I say!


----------



## chronicfx

I mentioned this like two months ago and got my head chewed off about "the moderators can see much more" all i asked is "much more the same as all posts".. The second time i got jerk answers in this thread only to read later that i am probably right...


----------



## barkinos98

i want to win this
so bad lol


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Post to ensure I'm in the drawing, because I don't know if the issue with old post not being counted was resolved or not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> ???? Old posts not counted, we shoulld have been well informed! I purposely dont constantly repost because I see no need in clogging the thread?! Outrageous I say!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I mentioned this like two months ago and got my head chewed off about "the moderators can see much more" all i asked is "much more the same as all posts".. The second time i got jerk answers in this thread only to read later that i am probably right...


Just to resolve this for you guys, you only need to post once; @admin, @Chipp, and the Huddler team have access to *all* of the posts in this thread and any other for that matter. On another note, please use the Discussion Thread for any conversation that you desire to have. Sorry to the mods for possibly making more clutter for you to clean up.


----------



## Sparda09

you didnt hear?! i already won dis brah!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i want to win this
> so bad lol


You and everyone else. I've been checking the thread religiously ;(
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> you didnt hear?! i already won dis brah!


Wake up


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just to resolve this for you guys, you only need to post once; @admin, @Chipp, and the Huddler team have access to *all* of the posts in this thread and any other for that matter. On another note, please use the Discussion Thread for any conversation that you desire to have. Sorry to the mods for possibly making more clutter for you to clean up.


Actually, correction to that, as OP says "You only have to post your rig *once* in this thread to be eligible for *each* month you qualify for."

So once a month.

Discussions about builds and what not, there is a different thread for that (http://www.overclock.net/t/1420223/win-your-ultimate-rig-discussion-thread/)


----------



## neo0031

Won two freebies on OCN this month. Let's end the streak with the big one.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> Actually, correction to that, as OP says "You only have to post your rig *once* in this thread to be eligible for *each* month you qualify for."
> 
> So once a month.


False.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> *To clarify - yes, only one rig entry in this thread counts. You can post / revise as much as you like (and many of you have), but this does not influence your chances of winning.
> *
> I take all users who have posted in the thread and put them into one column of an excel spreadsheet, sorted alphabetically for no reason in particular. I then grab a random number from Random.org in the range of 1 to however many usernames there are at the time, and check rig submissions for the user who corresponds to that number in my list. If that user is not eligible or has not submitted a rig (some people have posted in this thread without actually making the rig required to enter at some point), I redraw a new random number and repeat the process.
> 
> There is really nothing for me to gain by fixing a drawing to buy computer parts for people I don't know who frequent a discussion board I work with. I understand there is a large prize at stake here which might get tempers flaring a bit, but please, be reasonable.
> 
> Lets all have fun and see some dream rigs get realized together. You might even be next.


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah, lets end the streak and start on mine


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Won two freebies on OCN this month. Let's end the streak with the big one.


You used up your luck on the freebies ! No ulti rig for yooo








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Yeah, lets end the streak and start on mine


so barkinos98 can win other freebies... leave this one to me :]


----------



## neo0031

No if you think about it... I never win anything and yet this month or so my luck on OCN begins.... If anything, the OCN deity favours me.









Honestly. The next pair of double winners are going to me and barkinos. You guys can wait for the November and December ones.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> No if you think about it... I never win anything and yet this month or so my luck on OCN begins.... If anything, the OCN deity favours me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly. The next pair of double winners are going to me and barkinos. You guys can wait for the November and December ones.


I like this guy and what he types


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I like this guy and what he types


I don't. I don't see my (user)name there. I want my free stuff, gosh darn it! Also my birthday is this month, so...


----------



## Sparda09

Me + Tigers blood = WINNING!

sorry fellas!


----------



## StormX2

i need the winning streak to come back to me ;p

Still wont get the GTX 295 I won from freebie =(


----------



## azanimefan

i'd love to win this... can't tell you how much i need a new motherboard... mine is dying after much abuse from me. :\ probably shouldn't have been beating my stuff so hard since i can't afford to replace it


----------



## skupples

Their are more give away threads? Must look into this, I need a backlit keyboard. I derped & got the razer mech WITHOUT backlight. All because ALL three models come in the EXACT SAME BOX.


----------



## ScottyP

It's my birthday next thursday, Nov 7th. Maybe I will win November's ?


















Good luck to everyone !


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> It's my birthday next thursday, Nov 7th. Maybe I will win November's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone !


Happy early Birthday!


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> It's my birthday next thursday, Nov 7th. Maybe I will win November's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone !


It's my birthday today.


----------



## legoman786

Pssshhh... My birthday is on the 26th. I'm most looking forward to cheaper insurance rates. I'll be 25.


----------



## barkinos98

Not to kill anyone's vibe, but my birthday was on march and i didnt win







:
waiting to win for my brothers birthday or my moms







(october and december, respectively)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Not to kill anyone's vibe, but my birthday was on march and i didnt win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> waiting to win for my brothers birthday or my moms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (october and december, respectively)


You don't see me crushing your hopes and dreams, so why do it to me? That hurts.







Why do you hate me?


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> It's my birthday today.


Happy birthday!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> It's my birthday next thursday, Nov 7th. Maybe I will win November's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone !


Same birthday as me, buddy! Good luck! Now I just hope I get paid for my month's winnings by the 7th...


----------



## yojofizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilvipr05*
> 
> Here is mine.....http://pcpartpicker.com/user/lilvipr05/saved/2G51










Good choice with the Corsair Case


----------



## StormX2

anyone know much about the new quadcore for 2011 socket?

looks pretty legit if you were planning 4770, higher bandwidth = yummy

I wonder how well they clock


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Pssshhh... My birthday is on the 26th. I'm most looking forward to cheaper insurance rates. I'll be 25.


Sorry to pop your bubble. That doesn't exist anymore. According to the representative i talked to when i turned 25, insurance companies now consider 21 is "age of adult". Due to the increase in insurance rates, the "cheaper/discounted" rate for adulthood didnt seem to exist =/ i was lookin forward to the decrease too T_T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> anyone know much about the new quadcore for 2011 socket?
> 
> looks pretty legit if you were planning 4770, higher bandwidth = yummy
> 
> I wonder how well they clock


the 4930k? there was reviews saying there's not much of a performance gain compared to the 3930k.. not worth the upgrade if the person has a 3930k.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


Quote:


> Sorry to pop your bubble. That doesn't exist anymore. According to the representative i talked to when i turned 25, insurance companies now consider 21 is "age of adult". Due to the increase in insurance rates, the "cheaper/discounted" rate for adulthood didnt seem to exist =/ i was lookin forward to the decrease too T_T


Well that's disappointing...
Quote:


> the 4930k? there was reviews saying there's not much of a performance gain compared to the 3930k.. not worth the upgrade if the person has a 3930k.


The 4930K is a hexcore, not quad, he is talking about the 4820K, the update to the 3820.


----------



## iandroo888

yeah quite disappointing T_T dang economy


----------



## legoman786

Wow, I was really looking forward to the cheaper rates... Darn diapers are getting expensive. The hell am I talking about? Kids in general are expensive, and I've got 2.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5500846
> 
> Link to mine in rig builder, would give it to my little bro and take the old one I built for him and use it for SETI.
> 
> Good luck everyone


You would need either the i7 4770K or MPower Z77 for that to work, 3770K and Z87 don't work together.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Wow, I was really looking forward to the cheaper rates... Darn diapers are getting expensive. The hell am I talking about? Kids in general are expensive, and I've got 2.


sorry to break it to you =/ maybe ull get lucky and its different for you?


----------



## StormX2

My insurance dropped hard web I turned 25, 5 years ago though









yah the quad core instead if the hexa. , basically the 4770 on 2011, it always to be able to provide more bandwidth


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> My insurance dropped hard web I turned 25, 5 years ago though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah the quad core instead if the hexa. , basically the 4770 on 2011, it always to be able to provide more bandwidth


Mmm I dunoe. Maybe recent years then. I turned 25 last year.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Wow, I was really looking forward to the cheaper rates... Darn diapers are getting expensive. The hell am I talking about? Kids in general are expensive, and I've got 2.


You will be lucky if you don't end up paying 4x more than you do now with the way things are going...

Did I win yet?


----------



## Fatman811

Congrats to the sept and oct winners!


----------



## eXecuution

Congrats to the september and october winners! Make us proud with your builds


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> Congrats to the sept and oct winners!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> Congrats to the september and october winners! Make us proud with your builds


Where were the winners announced?


----------



## maxofsteam

They were announced on the first page also someone from switzerland


----------



## amd655

EDIT...

Congrats winners.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Yay! New Winners! :Let's see some build logs, eh?


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Where were the winners announced?


Check the 1st page of the official thread. They're on there!

EDIT: Beat to the punch. That's what I get for not reading everything haha


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey all







I forgot about the discussion thread! Someone said one of the winners is from Switzerland, well the September winner is from US, but I'm from England








Anyway I have a build log already because I only recently watercooled my PC recently and here it is http://www.overclock.net/t/1429332/build-log-stormtide-watercooled-storm-trooper-october-ultimate-rig-winner
so the stuff I'm gonna be getting is:
Dell U2713HM 27"
Nvidia 780Ti
780Ti Waterblock
CYP AU-D150 DAC
Cambridge Audio Topaz AM10 Amplifier
Pair of Cambridge Audio SX60 Speakers
Cambridge Audio AUD900 1M interconnect
Cambridge Audio DIG300 Optical Interconnect

Thanks for all the congratulations!


----------



## azanimefan

gratz to the winners!


----------



## maxofsteam

so i just went to play dota 2 today and this happened








my graphics card is dying


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxofsteam*
> 
> so i just went to play dota 2 today and this happened
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my graphics card is dying


Are you overclocked? It might just be unstable. I had some texture issues when I went surround on bf3 lol. (Warning large image, that's why it's in spoiler tag!)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dman811

What map was that on?


----------



## maxofsteam

heh i can't even overclock it so it's not that


----------



## barkinos98

Dont take my word on this but if you can screenshot artifacts isnt something wrong with the program?
Like, more of a software problem than hardware?


----------



## azanimefan

try baking it in your oven!


----------



## LordOfTots

If I win, I'm going all out AMD









FX 9590

ASUS 990FX Crosshair V Formula

32GB 2133 GSKILL Sniper (4x8GB)

MSI R9 280X crossfire

Cooler Master Storm Scout ii Gunmetal Grey

H100i

3x Corsair AF120mm Quiet edition
2x Corsair SP120mm Quiet edition

LG BD Burner

EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 750

SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB+my current 2TB Seagate


----------



## krisz9

this month's almost over...hope i win it as my (nov) birthday gift ! My system is crawlinggggg


----------



## inevitable7

i hope i win the november or december raffle

i promise to upload photos and screenshots and do a worklog!


----------



## NeoReaper

All I can do is hope to get lucky for the last 2 attempts.


----------



## simsas18

Hoping for the best








(like all of you)


----------



## dekciW

So I was looking at the question and realized its actually a riddle. I figured out the answer. Its A very big rim. 15X10et+5 that is one fat wheel.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> So I was looking at the question and realized its actually a riddle. I figured out the answer. Its A very big rim. 15X10et+5 that is one fat wheel.


15x10 is a wide wheel. You usually see slicks mounted on them. In general size there are bigger. like 18x8.5


----------



## dekciW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> 15x10 is a wide wheel. You usually see slicks mounted on them. In general size there are bigger. like 18x8.5


It was an attempt at some sarcastic humor. Teh internezts haz failedz mez againz...


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> It was an attempt at some sarcastic humor. Teh internezts haz failedz mez againz...


I like cars. And talking about them. Sorry


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> i hope i win the november or december raffle
> 
> i promise to upload photos and screenshots and do a worklog!


You're kinda late... Well you can probably qualify for the December draw, but you have exactly 1 week to positively contribute to the community. lol

Good luck!


----------



## inevitable7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> i hope i win the november or december raffle
> 
> i promise to upload photos and screenshots and do a worklog!
> 
> 
> 
> You're kinda late... Well you can probably qualify for the December draw, but you have exactly 1 week to positively contribute to the community. lol
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

well, i definitely didn't see that 25 post requirement when i first signed up in june or whatever it was

oh well, at least i tried!


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inevitable7*
> 
> well, i definitely didn't see that 25 post requirement when i first signed up in june or whatever it was
> 
> oh well, at least i tried!


You still have a week to pull off a quick PedroC1999...


----------



## HolyDriver

Yep, it's that time. Back to crossing my fingers


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Oh, come on! There's still like two weeks left before an announcement. I hope it's me, but I really doubt that'll happen. If I do win, then I'll see if I can arrange a lucky thirteenth winner for a $500-600 component of his choice. My uber-mobile desktop shouldn't cost the whole budget even with a 960GB SSD.


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh, come on! There's still like two weeks left before an announcement. I hope it's me, but I really doubt that'll happen. If I do win, then I'll see if I can arrange a lucky thirteenth winner for a $500-600 component of his choice. My uber-mobile desktop shouldn't cost the whole budget even with a 960GB SSD.


youre very kind


----------



## HolyDriver

I agree, incredibly kind. Giving breeds more giving around here, I see.


----------



## barkinos98

Wow another year so close to end. This one was bad after all but maybe this compo will change it


----------



## neo0031

Fingers crossed again, everyone.


----------



## eXecuution

Just got paid! Will put up a build log for you guys


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> Just got paid! Will put up a build log for you guys


Woo!!


----------



## eXecuution

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446808/build-log-ultimate-rig-august-2013-4930k-x79-dark-780dcuii-red-black-themed-nothing-special

Here you guys go







It'll take a little bit to get up and running, I have a Thermodynamics exam on tuesday.


----------



## barkinos98

Ughh i want to win this time








I have a strong feeling (like, no other) that i'll win, idk why but i hope it is true


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Fingers crossed again, everyone.


----------



## maxofsteam

good luck to everyone


----------



## cptnighthawk666

this is me not winning last month lol.....poor cat


----------



## cptnighthawk666

this is me if i win


----------



## Fatman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> this is me not winning last month lol.....poor cat


I love that movie!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> this is me if i win


Right with ya...


----------



## neo0031

This month would be a more perfect month than my birthday month to win. Since OCN is doing announcement bi-monthly, I would love to win this month, so I won't have to drop money on some parts upgrade in January with scarce money... Which reminds me, might as well do an upgrade over the entry rig.


----------



## barkinos98

OCN, lets make an agreement.
I'll only ask for $2300, to save your $200 if you pick me.
Deal?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> OCN, lets make an agreement.
> I'll only ask for $2300, to save your $200 if you pick me.
> Deal?


I beat you to the punch MONTHS ago.


----------



## ScottyP

Wrong place. Lol


----------



## Thunderclap

The suspense of this contest is so killing me right now... Not that I have my hopes very high that I'll win knowing my luck, but anyhow, gotta believe!


----------



## neo0031

It's been quite a while actually... Don't tell me they're doing a 3 month announcement in Jan? Or did I miss November and October's winners?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> It's been quite a while actually... Don't tell me they're doing a 3 month announcement in Jan? Or did I miss November and October's winners?


You missed October, because that was me







they haven't put November up yet or December, I'm sure they will soon though.
And hopefully I'll get my prize money soon too, yay for making things difficult by being English!


----------



## Thunderclap

I think they need to pick the November and December winners all together probably. I hope all is fine, though, and the contest will end successfully.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> You missed October, because that was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they haven't put November up yet or December, I'm sure they will soon though.
> And hopefully I'll get my prize money soon too, yay for making things difficult by being English!


Oh it was, wasn't it! I thought you were September.. Sorry I got confused there. Also UK here









I doubt I'll win this year... But sad thing is, if I do, I won't know after I spend a few hundred on my upgrades in January (when student loan comes in... which is around the 4th). So I really wish they announce it Christmas... So that I can either hold off purchases (if I win, fingers crossed) or go ahead and purchase with no regrets.


----------



## A7xConnor

Man, $2500/£1500 (abouts) would enable such an upgrade from my current computer xD I love these sorts of competitions regardless if you're the one that wins or not, so interesting to see how people use it and the build logs and what not


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> Man, $2500/£1500 (abouts) would enable such an upgrade from my current computer xD I love these sorts of competitions regardless if you're the one that wins or not, so interesting to see how people use it and the build logs and what not


100% agree with this. I love looking at the different things people do with large budgets here.


----------



## blooder11181

i really want to win also for a better rig.
meanwily i am upgrading my sig rig.

still to do
320gb or 500gb sata hdd (for main hard drive)
dvd rw sata
4x1gb ddr2 800 cl5/cl4


----------



## lordhinton

why do i have this weird feeling that they're gonna give away the remainders today?

merry xmas
-lordhinton


----------



## StormX2

if I could only be so lucky lol

Kids were extremely happy today, My 1,5 year old got a 7 inch Tablet, simple Vivitar "Camelio" and ton of things that she absolutely adores

My son and Wife a Galaxy Tab2 (my wifes included a nice pen for drawing though) and my Son got ton of other junk he wanted.

Me? a Summer Sausage, some Old Spice products, a Slim Jim and a few Gift Cards for clothes lol

The Smiles of my Children was enough for me, but Man winnign any form of hardware right now would be a god send.

Im still sad I never got the GTX 295 I won last year =(


----------



## Quantum Reality

Good luck everybody!







(and pre-emptive Happy New Year to anyone in Australia and New Zealand







)

And PS I hope I win because I just bought an SSD


----------



## Kuudere

Well the updates ave been lagging around here it seems









I kind of wonder if my post is even still counted in the original thread ^^;


----------



## HolyDriver

As long as it's still in the thread, it counts.


----------



## wanna_buy

The year 2013 already passed and it's time to lock the thread 'cause it was the promotion for 2013.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Ah, but November and December haven't been drawn yet


----------



## WiSK

It's cute that people are still posting in the main thread with new entries


----------



## lordhinton

yup







im just sitting waiting paciently for admin to say ive won december


----------



## WiSK

Only after he says I've won November


----------



## maxofsteam

I like how everyone broke this Rule


You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxofsteam*
> 
> I like how everyone broke this Rule


Says the man who in one day: signed up, posted 27 one-liners, then entered the competition









you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community
But, good luck to you as well


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maxofsteam*
> 
> I like how everyone broke this Rule
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who in one day: signed up, posted 27 one-liners, then entered the competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community
> But, good luck to you as well
Click to expand...

Hey, he just figures he can do what PedroC1999 did


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hey, he just figures he can do what PedroC1999 did


Pedro was immensely helpful and got repped like mad. NOBODY can pull a Pedro but Pedro.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Pedro was immensely helpful and got repped like mad. NOBODY can pull a Pedro but Pedro.


agreed, pedroc is a friend and was extremely helpful.

maybe this guy should go ahead and try to help people.

Alternatively, almost anyone who wins will get dirty looks from someone and try to get them disqualified lol.. I could only imagine the hell that would break loose if I were the one to win


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I emailed Admin last night to find out when he's back in the office to start clearing the prize payments - still waiting for my prize from November









Its just been unfortunate the amount of time it took for the Credit Card to arrive from US to Canada.


----------



## eXecuution

You're probably gonna be waiting for a while. It ain't a fast process lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> You're probably gonna be waiting for a while. It ain't a fast process lol


I know lol - well I did get told by admin in an email just before xmas that they have the credit card in the office and that I can expect the prize in the first week of the new year because admin is away seeing family over xmas

Another thought:
At this point in time I think I may ditch getting a 780Ti and wait for Maxwell...Should only be another couple of months lol


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I know lol - well I did get told by admin in an email just before xmas that they have the credit card in the office and that I can expect the prize in the first week of the new year because admin is away seeing family over xmas
> 
> Another thought:
> At this point in time I think I may ditch getting a 780Ti and wait for Maxwell...Should only be another couple of months lol


The first load of Maxwell will probably just be re-brands, I doubt the new beefier/what we really want will be out till Q3/4. My guess anyway.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Having given it a second thought I have realized I don't need a 2500 dollar rig with GTX 780's in SLI and whatnot. I'd much rather have a small and compact system that can plow through the games I play on a day-to-day basis which are usually MMORPG's such as WoW, GW2 and A Realm Reborn. Granted my vision of my ultimate rig would only be possible in the SilverStone RVZ01 but damn if that case doesn't look good!

Edit: Though I suppose a good monitor wouldn't hurt. Something like the Eizo FG2421 would be amazing though I can't help but find the 24" 4K monitor from Dell incredibly tempting. With that PPI I probably wouldn't need much AA if any at all!


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Having given it a second thought I have realized I don't need a 2500 dollar rig with GTX 780's in SLI and whatnot. I'd much rather have a small and compact system that can plow through the games I play on a day-to-day basis which are usually MMORPG's such as WoW, GW2 and A Realm Reborn. Granted my vision of my ultimate rig would only be possible in the SilverStone RVZ01 but damn if that case doesn't look good!
> 
> Edit: Though I suppose a good monitor wouldn't hurt. Something like the Eizo FG2421 would be amazing though I can't help but find the 24" 4K monitor from Dell incredibly tempting. With that PPI I probably wouldn't need much AA if any at all!


Neither do I but im not complaining. If i do win ill probably choose the cash and buy other stuff with it. Maybe some liquid cooling stuff. Speakers, korean pls monitor, and a playstation 3. Oh, and games, lotta games

Sent from my GT-S7562L using Tapatalk


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Neither do I but im not complaining. If i do win ill probably choose the cash and buy other stuff with it. Maybe some liquid cooling stuff. Speakers, korean pls monitor, and a playstation 3. Oh, and games, lotta games
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562L using Tapatalk


Its not a choice - its dictated by where you live I think


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Neither do I but im not complaining. If i do win ill probably choose the cash and buy other stuff with it. Maybe some liquid cooling stuff. Speakers, korean pls monitor, and a playstation 3. Oh, and games, lotta games
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562L using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a choice - its dictated by where you live I think
Click to expand...

Trinidad. Pretty sure customs charges would be at least half the rig itself.

Sent from Mars using telapathy


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I don't know anything about Trinidad's currency but I'll assume you'd probably get paypal'ed the prize money if you won


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I don't know anything about Trinidad's currency but I'll assume you'd probably get paypal'ed the prize money if you won


TTD. One USD= 6.45 TTD.
I wanted Paypal anyway.


----------



## HaCkY

I used to play a random game like this on few other websites. But a bit differrent, they record their screen and put it up on Youtube or do a live stream to show exactly how they pick up the winner and to show the transparency of their game is. Just saying.


----------



## dreamaxx

I wish I was a cynical Unicorn


----------



## AlDyer

This was an amazing thing to do from the admins, still waiting to see November and December winner, I wish luck to everyone


----------



## XEONIC

Way ahead of u.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I hope that the paypal thing is an option for anyone. Why spend the extra money buying parts and shipping them? I have a Microcenter right beside me with some of the best prices to be found in my experience.

There are a few of who are lucky enough to live by both Microcenter and Fry's. I can't even imagine what kind of local deals they might be enjoying.


----------



## darwing

I still have hope, I need this so badly noiseblocker black silent pro 140mm are $25/fan..that's over $250 in fans alone without tax shipping or even duties if I can't find it in canada... . I just can't justify it without some help!

Here is to the admins may they shine on us all equally, but maybe a little brighter on me cause I've been around since '07







lol j/k


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

So who won November and December?


----------



## dman811

It hasn't been announced as of yet.


----------



## TechCrazy

Will this contest continue into 2014? If so will there be another thread started?


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Will this contest continue into 2014? If so will there be another thread started?


I think I'd like a new thread for it... As for why...


----------



## Xtrem3

If this is still open I would like to enter


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.


We're still waiting on results from november and december last year with no confirmation either way if this contest will extend into this year. In addition to that, you just joined today and you need 25 posts. Sorry guy.


----------



## Xtrem3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> We're still waiting on results from november and december last year with no confirmation either way if this contest will extend into this year. In addition to that, you just joined today and you need 25 posts. Sorry guy.


Yea I know and I'm racking that up.


----------



## jeffro37

To win the Nov. drawing, you have to of been a member with 25 posts in Oct. To win the Dec. drawing you need to of been a member in Nov. with 25posts. Oh and the posts need to be helpful posts that contribute to OCN.( not 1 or 2 words like a joke post)


----------



## Xtrem3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffro37*
> 
> To win the Nov. drawing, you have to of been a member with 25 posts in Oct. To win the Dec. drawing you need to of been a member in Nov. with 25posts. Oh and the posts need to be helpful posts that contribute to OCN.( not 1 or 2 words like a joke post)


Yes I know... I run around on many forums...


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> TTD. One USD= 6.45 TTD.
> I wanted Paypal anyway.


Be sure the shops accept Paypal as payment. You don't want Paypal taking fees for converting between different currencies and then, another one for transferring the funds to your bank account.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Be sure the shops accept Paypal as payment. You don't want Paypal taking fees for converting between different currencies and then, another one for transferring the funds to your bank account.


Shops? nah, ebay ftw.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I'll take 2 grand flat...gimme November.


----------



## neo0031

Admin's been ill and unwell. I'm sure he'll sort things out when he's had his rest.


----------



## BWAS1000

YEah enter a 2013 contest in 2014. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> YEah enter a 2013 contest in 2014. Makes a lot of sense.


worth. lol


----------



## Stacey2911

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> YEah enter a 2013 contest in 2014. Makes a lot of sense.


I'm guessing you haven't noticed the competition extension in the OP


----------



## zemco999

Guys there is a separate thread for talking about this thread. This is the entry thread.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> I
> I'm guessing you haven't noticed the competition extension in the OP


Quote from admin:


> Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm going to create a new account and post a poorly formatted entry as my first post, just cos that seems to be the cool thing to do atm.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*


There are no winners announced for November or December, hence people still entering.


----------



## lordhinton

im almost certain, every post after 31st december 2013 will not be valid


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> I
> I'm guessing you haven't noticed the competition extension in the OP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*


Yes we noticed it a year ago. It was an extension from single winning rig for January 2013 to cover all of 2013.

So, not 2014.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm going to create a new account and post a poorly formatted entry as my first post, just cos that seems to be the cool thing to do atm.


You get an Imaginary Rep for that.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> You get an Imaginary Rep for that.


You get an Imaginary Rep for that.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yes we noticed it a year ago. It was an extension from single winning rig for January 2013 to cover all of 2013.
> 
> So, not 2014.


Read my previous post, you clearly didn't.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Read my previous post, you clearly didn't.


Read the first post, you clearly didn't.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Read the first post, you clearly didn't.


+1


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Read my previous post, you clearly didn't.


2013. Makes sense now right?


----------



## Chipp

Final winner announcement soon







(and I'm told admin should be back in action this week after a nasty bout of illness, for anyone still awaiting prize payments).


----------



## dman811




----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Final winner announcement soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I'm told admin should be back in action this week after a nasty bout of illness, for anyone still awaiting prize payments).


Hope all is well with Admin, and great news


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Final winner announcement soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I'm told admin should be back in action this week after a nasty bout of illness, for anyone still awaiting prize payments).


brobot got da itis!


----------



## Outlawed

So just found out that I won for September....







In my defense a PM was never sent but I guess I should have kept tabs on the thread.

Hope I can still claim it. I messaged Chipp but no response yet. I'm assuming that's because he's a busy man but boy do I hope I didn't miss out on this fantastic opportunity!


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So just found out that I won for September....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense a PM was never sent but I guess I should have kept tabs on the thread.
> 
> Hope I can still claim it. I messaged Chipp but no response yet. I'm assuming that's because he's a busy man but boy do I hope I didn't miss out on this fantastic opportunity!


I PM'ed Chipp on Jan 29, 201*3*. I still haven't gotten a response.







Though to be fair, I think that the contest I PM'ed about ended a while after I sent the PM, so it may just have been overlooked due to that and being busy.

You may want to also PM Admin/someone else/re-PM Chipp if there's no response after some time.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So just found out that I won for September....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense a PM was never sent but I guess I should have kept tabs on the thread.
> 
> Hope I can still claim it. I messaged Chipp but no response yet. I'm assuming that's because he's a busy man but boy do I hope I didn't miss out on this fantastic opportunity!


We'll take care of it. Prizes are valid... well, until the recipient claims them.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So just found out that I won for September....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense a PM was never sent but I guess I should have kept tabs on the thread.
> 
> Hope I can still claim it. I messaged Chipp but no response yet. I'm assuming that's because he's a busy man but boy do I hope I didn't miss out on this fantastic opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> I PM'ed Chipp on Jan 29, 201*3*. I still haven't gotten a response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though to be fair, I think that the contest I PM'ed about ended a while after I sent the PM, so it may just have been overlooked due to that and being busy.
> 
> You may want to also PM Admin/someone else/re-PM Chipp if there's no response after some time.
Click to expand...

Please don't hesitate to follow up! I get many, many, many private messages and on rare occasion (unfortunately) miss some things.


----------



## Outlawed

Man....I'm at a loss of words. This is so freaking awesome!!! And to think, I've been on here every day since then not knowing I had this just waiting to be claimed.









Thanks OCN for making this possible!


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> So just found out that I won for September....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense a PM was never sent but I guess I should have kept tabs on the thread.


As a question, how did you find out that you won for September? The first post was only updated until August's winners. Is it just in the (huge) backlog of comments somewhere?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> As a question, how did you find out that you won for September? The first post was only updated until August's winners. Is it just in the (huge) backlog of comments somewhere?


The actual contest thread is kept more up to date.

You were supposed to get PM'd but apparently something funky happened with mine. Vulguar (who won in November) actually messaged me since he just won wondering how I took the $. That's how I finally found out that I had won.

You can search threads too ("Search This Thread" at the top of any thread). For example when I search "outlawed" over in the actual contest thread, I can clearly see the original winning announcement and congrats I received afterwards.


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> You were supposed to get PM'd but apparently something funky happened with mine. Vulguar (who won in November) actually messaged me since he just won wondering how I took the $. That's how I finally found out that I had won.


Good that you found out and congratulations on winning anyway! I had a look at the build you entered. It looks like it'll be very nice.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> Good that you found out and congratulations on winning anyway! I had a look at the build you entered. It looks like it'll be very nice.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Welp, that's it. Last two rigs were drawn! It's been a fun year hoping to win a nice new machine.







Congrats to all who won


----------



## azanimefan

congratz to the winners!

now make some build logs for the community







I'm looking forward to them, don't disappoint me. Since i didn't win, i want to live vicariously through your success.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> congratz to the winners!
> 
> now make some build logs for the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to them, don't disappoint me. Since i didn't win, i want to live vicariously through your success.


here's mine







http://www.overclock.net/t/1429332/build-log-stormtide-watercooled-storm-trooper-october-ultimate-rig-winner/0_20
I recently watercooled my PC not long before winning lol so I thought I'd carry on using my build log I already had.


----------



## Ramzinho

I want to thank the admin for his awesome giveaway in 2013... 2.5K for 12 month that's a whopping 30K given back to the community. Hope we have something similar in 2014 even if it was like a piece of hardware.. It was just very entertaining to check the winner every month. the anticipation just kills us







.

Thanks admin


----------



## patriotaki

No Win your Ultimate Rig 2014 edition?


----------



## Jeebus87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> No Win your Ultimate Rig 2014 edition?


Too late for this year but how about 2015? Will such giveaway come back?


----------



## Fickert07

Dang, When will the next start? I would love to participate in this


----------

